# [5e] Spell & Crossbones



## Quickleaf

> This is a 5e D&D game of swashbuckling adventure, horror, and mystery to be played by post on these forums.
> 
> We are in flux, with 5 players at the moment, and I am recruiting 1-2 players to join in the piratical awesomeness. Cheers! Game-related links below:
> 
> Spell & Crossbones: Roleplaying Thread
> 
> Rogues' Gallery (PCs)
> 
> New Archetypes: Swashbuckler & Ship Mage
> 
> Encounter Tables for Spell & Crossbones
> 
> The Buccaneer's Bestiary: Monster Conversions




[h1]Spell & Crossbones[/h1]



​
_March 1712. It is the Golden Age of Piracy. The beginning of the likes of Blackbeard, Anne Bonny, Mary Reade, Calico Jack, Charles Vane, and Black Bart Roberts. An age when anyone could make a fortune, see the world, and live free... if you weren't drowned, shot, stabbed, hexed, burned alive, or caught and hung first.

La Gloriosa del Mar, a Spanish treasure ship fleeing the French raid on Cartagena fifteen years ago, lies sunken somewhere off the Colombian coast, and with it a vast sum of wealth and countless secrets. Rumors abound about La Gloriosa's cargo and why her captain fled early in the fighting. Rumors and precious little fact. The last sighting of La Gloriosa was by French buccaneers who lost the burning ship heading east toward Cabo de las Velas (Cape of the Sails). Did La Gloriosa go down at Cabo de las Velas? Did the crew keep her afloat till the Bay of Maracaibo? Did she make it all the way to Aruba, only to sink off the island's shore? Or was she blown off course and lost beneath some strange tide?

In past years, many treasure hunters sought out La Gloriosa del Mar from Caribbean privateers to Spanish admirals, but the shifting waters and the lack of any accurate records left every diver surfacing empty handed. Dozens of leads, from scurvy sea dogs to Spanish guardsmen who remember the raid, have led to dead ends; often literally, as informants from fishermen to prisoners of war turned up dead. While most of the treasure hunters return to port broke, a couple didn't return at all, causing the legend around La Gloriosa to grow. Whatever became of La Gloriosa, her name has become synonymous with an impossible venture fraught with perils and conspiracy. To "seek La Gloriosa" is to embark on a fool's errand and to court death.

The death of the childless Charles II, last of the Spanish Hapsburgs, left the Spanish throne contested by the English, French, and Dutch. The half-elven Queen Anne, sovereign of England, Scotland, and Ireland, has waged war against the Spanish for the last decade, a war which made Caribbean waters run red with blood. A lull in the fighting and rumors of diplomacy in Europe have signaled an impending end to the war, and privateering and piracy are again on the rise in the Caribbean as former naval seamen seek work. Against this backdrop, a new expedition to seek out La Gloriosa gains momentum in the pirate town of Nassau in the Bahamas, a collection of desperate souls and damned sailors, each with their own reasons for seeking out the sunken treasure ship. A French investor named Claude du Tourbillon has quietly offered to bankroll the expedition, meeting you at Blackreef's Tavern under guard, where he reveals a heretofore unexplored lead about La Gloriosa. It was the chance of a lifetime!

Your first step is to acquire a ship, crew, supplies, and appoint a captain. Your leads in Nassau indicate that the Coral Curse, a former "hospital ship", is currently without a captain, most of the crew dead to yellow fever, and the ship is badly in need of repair after being attacked by French Navy Captain Jacques Cassard. The title holder? None other than Blackbeard._





[h2]The Characters[/h2]

"Old Zef" Jozef Van Der Nagel                                                                       [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]
N Dwarf (Dutch) Guild Artisan+Sailor Wizard (conjurer) 4
*Ship Duty:* Boatswain / Carpenter / Artillerist
*Bond:* Sacred Relic (Zeeland Bellows)
*Fortunes:* (+/-) Old Salt (peg leg), (+) At Sea, (+) Trading Company, (-) Obligation, (-) Wanted (Viceroyalty of New Spain)

Katarina del Corazon                                                            [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]
CN Human (Spanish) Sailor Rogue (thief) 3/Fighter 1
*Ship Duty:* Captain
*Bond:* Curse and the Child
*Fortunes:* (+/-) Notoriety, (+) Devil's Own Luck, (+) Magic Trinkets (Andalusian Corsé de Gracia, Blackheart's Scope), (+) Monkey Magnet, (-) Accursed (if she touches those she loves they die), (-) Enemy (Governor Juan de Ribera of San Juan), (-) Wanted (Viceroyalty of New Spain)

Nia Steeleyes                       [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]
NG Human (Mixed African) Sailor Ranger 1/Druid (circle of land) 3
*Ship Duty:* Sailing Master
*Bond:* Hunting the "White Whale"
*Fortunes:* (+/-) Quicksilver Eyes, (+) Magic Trinkets (Agwè's Brass Nave, Mama Caille's Recipe Book), (+) Voodoo Rituals, (-) Haunted, (-) Wastrel

Etienne Rougeau                [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION]
LN Human (French American) Soldier Bard (swashbuckler) 4
*Ship Duty:* ?
*Bond:* Journalist Thrill-Seeker
*Fortunes:* (+) Contacts (North American native tribes), (+/-) Journalist (wears beaver fur hat marking him as associate of French fur-trading _Compagnie des poste du Roi_), (-) Weird Tales Scoop (he looks for best story without safety consideration in order to be famous and published)

Blaise Arceneau                [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION]
CG Human (French) Abolitionist Paladin (vengeance) 4
*Ship Duty:* Gunner
*Bond:* Sacred Relic
*Fortunes:* (+) Cause (abolition), (+) Loa Patron (Libète), (+) Magic Trinkets (Libète's Votive Buckler, ?), (-) Enemy (Knights of Malta – Anton Fontaine), (-) Wanted (English), (-) Obligation (Forced Marriage-fled)

[SBLOCK=Retired Characters (6)]
Flynn "the Firebrand" James O'Rourke   [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION]
CG Human (Irish) Sailor (pirate)/Sage (physician) Bard (swashbuckler 3)/Pirate 1
*Ship Duty:* Surgeon
*Bond:* Obligation (owes life debt to Blackheart)
*Fortunes:* (+) Immortal, (+) Armed to the teeth, (-) Enemy (Sir D'Arcy), (-) Wanted (English), (+/-) Old Salt (Festering wound, see notes in Discussion), (+/-) Whiskey Johnny

Caillou                 [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION]
CG Kenku (French?) Urchin Cleric (death) 4
*Ship Duty:* Lookout / Navigator
*Bond:* Arcane Rivalry
*Fortunes:* Cause (abolition of slavery in the Caribbean), Magic Trinkets (Coat of Deeppockets, Drowned Slaves Bottle), Secrets of the Deep (map on the back of a scarred sailor), Ship Mage, Enemy (Baron Bernard Desjean de Pointis), Enemy (the real Sir D’Arcy), Fighting Words, Outlaw Slave
*Current Fate:* The strange vodounista known as The Tengu King seemed to have flown away after the scuffle at the house on the hill, and what his disappearance presages only Nia Steeleyes can guess...

"Gentleman Jim" James Barrington                                                                                        [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]
LG Human (English/French) Charlatan Fighter (battlemaster) 4
*Ship Duty:* Quartermaster / Gunner
*Bond:* Secret Agent
*Fortunes:* Enlightened, At Sea (Benjamin Hornigold's _Queen Anne_), Wanted (Academie Royale des Sciences)
*Current Fate:* Strong-willed gentleman James Barrington secured guns for Captain Katerina's crew from the smuggler Komodo Roy, but irreconcilable differences between him and the captain led to Barrington dropping from the venture. Now, all Fenris needs to do is pick up the demi-culverins from the smuggler's hideout...

Kid            [MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION]
CN Human (Creole) Ship Rat Rogue (swashbuckler) 4
*Ship Duty:* Crew (Rigger)
*Bond:* Curse of Aztec Gold
*Fortunes:* Kid, Strange Luck, Treasure Map, Obsessed with Treasure
*Current Fate:* Kid, for his part, was nowhere to be found. Though this was nothing unusual for Kid, as he was likely to be found drunk in a pickle barrel come morning...

Hugo Van Haan                                                                                     [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]
CG Dwarf (Dutch) Noble Bard (lore) 4
*Ship Duty:* Cook
*Bond:* Gold, Glory, and Adventure
*Fortunes:* Contacts, Enemy (Clemet & Marissa Van Schiedem)
*Current Fate:* There was the inimitable dwarven cook Hugo Van Haan, who several old salts reported had been press-ganged by an English naval captain who developed a taste for _appleflappen_...

Doctor Hawken Varlok                                            [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION]
CG Mer (English) Hermit Warlock (great old one) 4
*Ship Duty:* Ship's Surgeon
*Bond:* Life Debt
*Fortunes:* Selkie's Kiss, Black Spot (mermaid tattoo), Loa Patron
*Current Fate:* And the insidious Dr. Hawken Varlok too, who'd been recruited by none other Captain Read Wallace of the Winchelsea, the privateer organizing a rival mission for La Gloriosa...
[/SBLOCK]

[h2]Character Creation[/h2]
[SBLOCK=The Basics]Characters begin at *4th level*, fully formed adventurers already tested by Queen Anne's War. You can make characters using the Player's Handbook or the D&D Basic rules ( Basic Rules for Dungeons & Dragons | Dungeons & Dragons ). No evil characters, please. Also, your characters should be created toward handling at least one of the duties aboard a ship, and depending on group size some may double up; I've listed ship duties below.

Bonds: I recommend using one of my bonds below or making up a unique bond connecting your PC to the adventure.
Race: I've described how various races fit into the setting below.
Class: Any. I've listed more specific thoughts below.
Background: Any.
Fortunes (optional): Fortunes are a unique part of the setting, adapted from Skull and Bones (Green Ronin) and described below. As a rule, a character shouldn't have more Mixed and/or Good Fortunes than 2 + 1/2 their level (rounded down). For example, a 4th level character should have at most 4 Mixed and/or Good Fortunes. For each Good Fortune you take, however, you must also select an Ill Fortune. There is theoretically no limit to the number of Ill Fortunes you can get. Also, as you adventure your Fortunes might change, losing some and gaining others.
Hit Points: Use average HP values (rounded up) after 1st level. Do not roll.
Multi-classing: Before you multi-class, make sure your character has their main archetype/tradition/whatever first so I can work those into the game. For example, if you're mainly playing a rogue, then I'd require you to have 3 levels as rogue (so you can select Assassin or Thief) before multiclassing.
Yes Feats: We'll use feats, so the alternate human is legit.
Ability scores: Ability scores can be point buy, array, or 4d6 drop lowest six times (honor system ).
Equipment: You can either follow the equipment guidelines for class and background, or purchase equipment using an average value from the Starting Wealth by Class table (e.g. Fighters get 5d4x10 gp, or 125 gp). Your Fortunes may also provide additional equipment.

Home-brewing/House-ruling: I am open to tweaking things so you can get the sort of characters you want. Maybe you want to play an ambiguously undead zombie pirate? Maybe you have a convincing argument for allowing your PC to break my multiclassing rule? Perhaps you want your beastmaster ranger to have a crawling claw "animal companion" and cast from the warlock spell list? Have an idea for a customized fortune? Or a different interpretation of elves in the setting? Just let me know, and we'll work it out.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Bonds]
[h2]Bonds[/h2]
1. Land Grant & Liberty: A land grant to a plantation in the Spanish Colonies was written to your family, but was aboard La Gloriosa when she sunk. Currently that plantation is illegally governed by a cruel lord, and seeking out La Gloriosa is your only chance of claiming your family's due and liberating the subjugated slaves.
2. Curse of Aztec Gold: You have a cursed Aztec gold piece taken from one of the French bucaneers who raided Cartagena; a mambo told you the only way to rid yourself of the curse is to return the coin to the chest it was taken from - sunken with La Gloriosa.
3. Vengeance or Justice: As a denizen of Cartagena, you seek vengeance (justice?) on those bucaneers who returned after Baron Bernard Desjean de Pointis' raid to massacre, pillage, and rape. A traitor aboard La Gloriosa had a secret ledger with names of the bucaneers in French employ, a ledger now lost under the sea along with La Gloriosa.
4. Sacred Relic: A sacred relic of your people was aboard La Gloriosa when she went down. This might be a holy relic of the Church, a magic anvil of the dwarves, seeds for an elven tree of life, or plans for a gnomish chronometer.
5. Loved One: A close family member or beloved was aboard La Gloriosa, and nightmares have warned you they've been cursed to the Abyss. You seek out the sunken shipwreck to find a way to free your loved one.
6. Secret Agent: Secret documents were lost when La Gloriosa went down, documents proving the Spanish planned to betray one of their allies in the impending War of Spanish Succession. As a Kingsman/Queensman for a monarch, you seek out these documents to weaken the Spanish war effort and prevent a terrible betrayal.
7. Life Debt: Years ago Captain Javier Hernandez of La Gloriosa saved your life. Having found a water-damaged message in a bottle written in Spanish from a J.H. you are convinced Captain Hernandez is alive somewhere, so you seek out La Gloriosa to fulfill your life debt.
8. Price of Freedom: A bucaneer or French privateer taken captive by the Spaniards during the raid on Cartagena, your life was spared as you protected a governor's daughter from the depredations of unruly bucaneers. You were recently offered liberty in exchange for finding out what became of La Gloriosa.
9. Arcane Rivalry: You are a longtime magical rival of Baron Bernard Desjean de Pointis who led the French raid on Cartagena. Unbeknownst to many the Baron is a student of the arcane arts and you are confident a grimoire of great magic was secreted on La Gloriosa to keep it from the Baron's hands. Acquiring this grimoire would certainly help in taking the now fabulously wealthy and famous Baron down a notch.
10. Gold, Glory, and Adventure: You're a consummate treasure hunter - the more impossible the score, the greater the attraction. La Gloriosa represents ultimate glory and wealth to you, and even more than that the ultimate challenge. Win the prize, and your name will go down in history.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Races]
[h2]Common Races[/h2]
Humans include English, French, Spanish, American colonists, African slaves, and natives like the Caribs and Arawaks. English colonies include Antigua, the Bahamas, Barbadoes, Barbuda, the Cayman Islands, Jamaica, Montserrat, Nevis, St. Christopher (disputed with the French), St. Lucia (disputed with Caribs and French), and they contest Tabago like many nations. French colonies include Granada, Guadalupe, St. Domingue (French Hispaniola), Martinique, St. Christopher (disputed with English), St. Lucia (disputed with Caribs and English), St. Martin (split with the Dutch), and they likewise contest Tabago. Spanish colonies include the Spanish Main (coastal Colombia, Brazil), Cuba, St. Domingo (Spanish Hispaniola), Margarita, Porto Rico, Trinidad, and they also contest Tabago. 

Dwarves stand in for the Dutch, and are masters of marine technology and consummate traders of vast enterprise; they govern the islands of Aruba, Bonaire, Curaçao, Saba, and St. Martin (disputed with the French). Dwarves of the Spanish Main are natives of inland South America with masterful stone working skills. Dwarves of the British Isles stand in for the Scottish, those who aren't pirates living marginalized rolen in the English colonies.

Elves of the British Isles occupy the role of the Irish and Welsh, and half-elves are uncommon but not unheard of; those who aren't pirates live marginalized roles in the English colonies. Elves of the Americas stand in for Mayans who rule Cozumel, a popular pirate destination as Spanish ships pass by on their treasure routes; a few elves and half-elven children by pirates even turn to preying on these ships. Dark elves are all that remain of a former sea elven nation that fell under the sway of dark powers of the Abyss, having been banished to the surface for defying their Abyssal masters; those not living as pirates have been enslaved to work in mines and as pearl divers.

Halflings, sometimes called "cay-folk", dwell on cays (flat islands of shell and reef), in floating towns on the backs of zaratans (giant sea turtles), or in ramshackle ship-towns. They have a large presence on the Cayman Islands.

Gnomes occupy the role of the Prussians who're allied with the tiefling Austrians. The sole Prussian colony in the New World is St. Peter in the Virgin Islands, though they also contest Tabago like many nations. That describes rock gnomes. Wood gnomes are generally synonymous with "pygmies" and rarely take to a life at sea.

[h2]Unusual Races[/h2]
Dragonborn don't fit this setting (because they're monstrous in appearance & because thematically dragons probably won't come up). If you really want to play a monstrous PC, we could come up with a player version of the Sahuagin or figure something out.

Half-Orcs  are descended from orcs and those raised among humankind are outcasts or slaves, and often turn to piracy. Orcs are a cannibalistic scourge on a few small islands like mythical Pelegosto, degenerate tribes of island Caribs who descend like locusts in their longboats to lay waste to nearby towns. They worship the djab (dark spirit) Carisona the Hunter, the first tropical cannibal spirit and "wendigo" of the Caribbean.

Tieflings stand in for Austrians. While there are no Austrian colonies in the Caribbean, agents of the Austrian Hapsburgs may be dispatched to the region to represent their interests in the brewing War of Spanish Succession.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Classes]
[h2]Classes[/h2]
Barbarian: Whether Berserkers or Totem Warriors, barbarians tend to be Natives, islanders, or escaped slaves from faraway lands who've somehow fallen in with a crew and made a new life for themselves.

Bard: Shantyman of the seas, collecting new songs and tales of treasure at every port, bards have been touched by song magic whether thru a siren's song, a whispering voice on the sea, or keeping an enchanted family song telling of buried treasure. College of Lore & College of Valor is a moot distinction.

Cleric: Church clerics are "preacher men / ladies" whose God embodies the domain of Light; they are rare, having gained their powers thru contact with a holy relic like Christopher's Staff, Clement's Anvil, the Dove, the Fish, or the Splinter of the True Cross. Voodoo priests are "houngans (m) / mambos (f)", revering Loas who embody the domains of Death, Knowledge, Life, Nature, Tempest, Trickery, and War. You can find a listing of different Loas here: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loa#Nanchons_of_Loa 

Druid: Moon Druids might descend from lycanthropic sea-wolves. Land Druids should choose the Coast as their land of initiation, and usually are only found among elves, though they could also be a unique type of Voodoo practitioner.

Fighter: Corsairs, buccaneers, naval officers, and marines. Champions are impressive physical specimens, the Errol Flynn and Sinbad type heroes. Battle Masters are diligent students of various fencing schools collectively known as Scrimia. Eldritch Knights are rare and would probably have a unique story explaining their magical abilities.

Monk: Monks of Open Hand might be stereotypical strangers on strange tides, hailing from distant lands. Monks of Shadow are probably renegades from a thieves' guild like organization. Monks of Four Elements hail from island societies favoring tattoo art imbued with magic.

Paladin: Paladins of Devotion are holy crusaders (almost always of the Church) on a specific mission such as finding the Fountain of Youth or slaying an Undying Pirate Lord. Paladins of Vengeance are feared bringers of justice on the high seas, and their ties to the Church are tenuous at best. Paladins of the Ancients are favored servants of the Loa charged with defending Carib and African communities.

Ranger: Naval scouts, Native trackers, bounty hunters, and cannon specialists. For Natural Explorer, you'll want to select Coast first. For Favored Enemy, the following are suggested: Aberrations, Beasts, Elementals, Fey, Fiends, Giants, Monstrosities, Undead. If you play a Beastmaster, some suitable creatures might include Baboon (representing a variety of monkeys), Giant Crab, Hawk, Octopus, Raven (representing itself or a parrot), or Seahorse.

Rogue: About what you'd expect. Rapscallions, merchants, smugglers, spies, cutthroats, sea dogs, and all sorts. The distinction between Thief and Assassin is self-evident. Arcane Tricksters are rare and would probably have a unique story explaining their magical abilities.

Sorcerer: Wild mages have some tie to the watery Abyss, such as a close encounter with the Maelstrom (gateway to the Abyss), and will probably use an alternate wild surge table. Dragon sorcerers don't fit the setting, and I'd need to hear your ideas before including one.

Warlock: Warlocks are called "bokors." Great Old One pacts with creatures of the Abyss like Dagon, Zargon, Cthulu, the Kraken, or Davey Jones (yes, the squid guy from Pirates of the Caribbean) are most common in the setting. Pact of the Chain warlocks might take variant familiars such as a crawling claw, kuo-toa, reef shark, shadow, or zombie.

Wizard: "Sea mages" are defined by spell selection, "bokors" are necromancers in Voodoo tradition, and others may be "hermetic mages" or practitioners of lesser known traditions.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Fortunes]
[h2]Mixed Fortunes[/h2]
Mixed Fortunes provide both a story benefit and drawback.

1. Brethren of the Coast: You are a member of a loose coalition of pirates and privateers based in Tortuga called the Brethren of the Coast. The Brethren sometimes join in raids together, share leads on potential treasure, and don't attack one another's ships. They have their origins in Protestant privateers who raided Catholic French and Spanish shipping and territories. As a member of the Brethren, you are required to hold to certain standards of conduct (as defined in the ship's Articles) including legislative decision-making, a defined hierarchy of command, establishing disability insurance, and equitable division on resources. Spain, in particular, ruthlessly hunts down the Brethren.
2. Casanova: You are a Lothario, Don Juan, Bluebeard, femme fatale, or temptress. You have paramours in most every port you visit who may provide you with favors, or who you may choose to entertain so as to take advantage of them later while they're sound asleep. However, your proclivities tend to embroil you in dramas ranging from scandalous affairs with married men or women, to condemnation by clerics secretly jealous of your affections.
3. Code of Honor: You have strong convictions and a code of honor which bring you into conflict with common conceptions of the world. No charm magic can make you act contrary to your code of honor. However, if you violate your code, you lose this benefit and suffer -3 Fame until atoning.
4. Drownin' Look: You have a faintly fishy look as if Neptune's mark were already upon you, and soon the sea gods will claim you for your own; this may represent destiny, or perhaps you escaped Davey Jones who hunts for your soul. Your checks to avoid drowning are disadvantaged, and you never apply your proficiency bonus to checks to swim. However, if ever tried in a court of law, your sentence is always reduced to one you will survive; the sea gods wait to claim you as their own. Cannot take Hangin' Look.
5. Enlightened: A true product of the Enlightenment, you believe science and mathematics can explain any phenomena. Your Wisdom saves against spells and fear are advantaged. On the downside, to benefit from a helpful spell you must fail a saving throw (usually Wisdom, not counting the advantage above) as if you were hostile to the caster. Cannot take Superstitious.
6. Ex-Zombie: You were once a mindless undead servant to a bokor, yet thru some miracle you regained your humanity. Still, you remained touched by death, your eyes sunken, your skin ashen, and you have the gaunt look of a cadaver. You barely need to eat or drink anything (a third of normal consumption), and instead of sleep you enter a Trance like an elf during which you remain conscious of your surroundings. However, you are considered undead for the purposes of magic and followers of Voodoo recognize you for what you were.
7. Fish Tales: You are prone to exaggerated accounts of your and your companions' adventures. When you tell a riveting tale of exaggerated truth to a new audience, you may make a Perfomance check (DC 25 - the Fame of the main PC involved). If you succeed, the main PC involved in your story gains +1 Fame as people buy the tale hook, line, and sinker. If you fail by 5 or more, there is an unintended repercussion to your sharing of the tale, but no change in Fame. If you fail by 10 or more, you and the main PC involved in your story both lose -1 Fame as everyone decries your fish tale.
8. Hangin' Look: You have a suspicious look and are clearly destined for the gallows. When tried before a judge, regardless of the offense they will sentence you to hang. On the upside, you will not drown since your fate is at the gallows; you never die from drowning, though you can be lost at sea, captured by merrow, found and press-ganged by pirates, etc. Cannot take Drownin' Look.
9. Kid: You are 13 years old (or the equivalent for your race). You suffer a -3 Strength penalty, which diminishes by 1 for each year until your 16th birthday. Until then you cannot die from a failed save or ability check; the worst that will happen is you are grievously injured, taken captive, or knocked out. Cannot take Old Salt.
10. Notoriety: You are believed to be responsible for some infamous act, and you have a very distinctive appearance to boot (such as miscolored eyes or albinism). Increase your Fame by +3. However, others are likely to recognize you when you least desire attention, imposition disadvantage on your checks to disguise yourself or go unnoticed (or advantage on their checks to identify you).
11. Old Salt: Your starting age is 40+2d6 years (or the equivalent for your race). Gain an extra Background. However, reduce your starting lives by -1 and you must pick a starting Affliction from *Ill Fortunes* (like a peg leg, hook hand, or missing eye). Cannot take Kid.
12. Pirate Hobby: Doldrums? Long days at port? Marooned on a tropical island? Waiting at the tavern for hung over companions to awake? What's a pirate to do in his or her spare time? You've picked up an odd hobby and gotten very, very good at it. Some examples include insult arm wresting, spitting contests, jig dance-offs, coconut tree climbing contests, card throwing, stone skipping, sealion call imitating, sea shanty competitions, and other silliness. Gain +1 Fame, and when engaging in your specific hobby you add double your proficiency bonus on the check. However, a string of competitors will always rise to challenge you for the title of "Best ________ in the Caribbean", and they will be very persistent and annoying.
13. Quicksilver Eyes: You must have lost a Life (or take a -1 Life penalty) to take this fortune. You had a close brush with death that opened your eyes to the other side. With an action you can enter a state of profound concentration allowing you to see invisible and ethereal creatures within 30 feet for up to 1 minute (concentration), though for each time you attempt this beyond once per day you take a level of Exhaustion. However, your strange supernatural looking eyes seriously unsettle superstitious people.
14. Rogue-a-Plotting: You are the proverbial Long John Silver, constantly undermining the authority of those around you, and would see yourself in the Captain's seat. When you're captain gain +2 Sway checks. When you're challenging a captain for leadership, gain +4 Sway checks. However, authority figures and ship captains tend to suspect you of treachery regardless of your guilt or innocence, and you have an Enemy (see the ill fortune) whose authority you undermined in the past.
15. Selkie's Kiss: You are enamored of a creature of the sea like a merfolk, siren, or selkie. While they may intervene to protect you when knocked overboard or lead you to a hidden coastal cave, they are also likely to abduct you to their underwater realm for a time. Other sailors who learn of your connection to this creature are likely to view you suspiciously or try to kill or capture your paramour.
16. Strange Luck: You are surrounded by extraordinary circumstances. Whenever you roll a natural 1 or 20 something bizarre happens. On a natural 1 you critically fail at whatever you were attempting, thru no fault of your own; a lock pick breaks, you slip on a patch of oil, a guard recognizes you, etc. On a natural 20 you gain an extraordinary success thru some happy circumstance; you happen to have picked up the exact key to this lock earlier, your fall is broken by your jacket catching on the flagpole, the guard happens to be your cousin, etc.
17. Superstitious: Your awe of magic and fear of the supernatural makes you more susceptible to spells, but also more on your guard against potential threats. You do not apply your proficiency bonus to Wisdom saves against spells and fear effects (and if you would not normally apply your proficiency bonus, instead your Wisdom saves are disadvantaged). On the upside, you can use detect magic at-will without any components, though you cannot identify the school of magic when doing so. Cannot take Enlightened.
18. Weather Pains: Pains in your joints and bad headaches warn you when a storm is coming, giving you at least a few hours to prepare or change heading. However, you suffer a level of exhaustion each time this occurs.  
19. Worm: You are a sniveling toady beneath contempt. This means you are easily overlooked and enemies will rarely single you out to kill you and will never attempt coup de grace against you. However, it also means you are a terrible leader and your Sway takes a -2 penalty.
20. Whiskey Johnny: Your prodigious skill at drinking leaves you standing in drinking competitions where lesser fools fall. You gain advantage on Constitution saves to avoid becoming intoxicated, and you can fight while intoxicated without suffering disadvantage on your attack rolls. However at the start of any given day, when you had acces to rum the night before, there is a 50% chance you wake up hung over and are useless on the ship until noon. Taking the Vice (alcohol) ill fortune would be apropos, but not required.

[h2]Good Fortunes[/h2]
Good Fortunes provide a story benefit. For each Good Fortune you select, you must also select an Ill Fortune.

1. Ally: You have an NPC ally who will go to great lengths to assist you. Choose whether your ally is primarily helpful because of their influence, information, or services rendered.
2. Armed to the Teeth: You are armed to the teeth, and short of being strip-searched or magically searched you always manage to conceal at least one small weapon on your person. Gain any two weapon of your choice, and if either are firearms 12 shot and powder for each. In addition gain one of the following masterwork weapon options.


> Long Musket: As per a musket, except the range is 50/150, and it cannot be fired at adjacent targets.
> Double Barrel Musket: As per a musket, except it holds 2 shot which it fires separately before needing to reload.
> Holdout Pistol: As per a pistol, except the range is 20/60, it weighs 1 lb, and can be concealed in a corset or worked into cane or wooden leg.
> Double Barrel Pistol: As per a pistol, except it holds 2 shot which it fires separately before needing to reload.
> 3 Bombs: As an action, you can light a bomb and throw it up to 60 feet. Each creature within 5 feet of that point (a 10-ft diameter blast) must make a DC 12 Dexterity saving throw or takes 3d6 fire damage. Flammables are lit on fire by the explosion.
> 12 Silver Bullets



3. Booty: Begin with a valuable piece of treasure or equipment like breastplate armor, an extra spellbook, small keelboat, horse and cart, several barrels of trade goods, etc. This might be a family heirloom, a gift from a former captain, or something looted at sea.
4. Cause: You have a fervent belief in a great cause of some kind, such as the overthrow of the English Queen, establishment of a pirate nation, dismantling the Holy Inquisition, or abolition of slavery. So long as you pursue your cause you have +1 Fame, and if you ever achieve your cause you gain +4 Fame.
5. Contacts: You have contacts amongst those of a certain profession or walk of life who will occasionally provide small favors, information, trade, and/or work. Your Background can be a good guideline for the sort of contacts you know.
6. Devil's Own Luck: You have an uncanny knack for cheating death. Begin with 1d6+3 Lives (instead of 1d4+2). In addition, other players can spend their Inspiration on your behalf to allow you to "Roll the Bones." Only one PC may take this fortune.
7. Fencing School: You must be proficient with martial weapons to take this fortune. You have undertaken diligent study lasting at least six months in one of the era's three predominant schools of fencing, learning under a master and possibly at an official fighting academy. Choose one of the schools below: La Destreza (Spanish), Scrimia (Italian/French), or Fence (English). Gain that school's special technique and if you wish you may follow its suggested feats, fighting styles, and battlemaster manuevers (also available to PCs taking the Martial Adept feat). You are conversant in the theory of multiple fencing styles, automatically identify a fencing style you witness, and can read fighting manuals regardless of their language of origin (and learn new fencing techniques as proficiencies using downtime).
8. Immortality:You will never die of old age, and thus are immune to effects that age you. Perhaps you are attuned to magical Lazarus pools somewhere that allow you to be rejuvenated in their waters? Perhaps you drank from the Fountain of Youth? Perhaps you cut a deal with the Devil?
9. Letter of Marque: You possess an official permit from the government of one country to prey upon the ships of another country or countries. Usually only ship captains have a letter of marque, distinguishing them as privateers rather than pirates, though you might have a letter of marque in the hopes of attaining your own ship.
10. Loa Patron: One of the Loa (powerful Voodoo spirits) has decided you make an excellent servant. In exchange for 2 or 3 services you perform each year, the Loa provides subtle assistance according to its nature.
11. Lucky Ship's Cat: You have a polydactyl cat (cat with extra toes), a black cat, or a cat (or other animal mascot) otherwise believed to be lucky by sailors. Your cat is an excellent hunter and keeps the rodent population down, allowing you to re-roll any random encounters pertaining to rats or rat-borne disease. Moreover, so long as your cat is well fed and well treated, the crew gain +1 morale. Only one player may take this fortune
12. Magic Trinkets: You have sundry lucky charms, talismans, protective tattoos, and fetishes (roll five times for Trinkets if you wish). Most of these are not magical. However, either one of your choice is actually magical and you know it, or two of the DM's choice are magical but you don't know which. These should be common or uncommon magic items.
13. Military Rank: Military rank signifies an officer's rank in one of the world's navies. While you are expected to follow the orders of your superiors when on active duty, you also can give commands to lower ranking soldiers, requisition military equipment and weapons, and gain access to military forts and prisons. You are also familiar with military hierarchy and etiquette.
14. Parrot Perch/Monkey Magnet: You have a pet parrot (use raven stats) or monkey (use baboon stats).
15. Secrets of the Deep: This fortune is best suited for warlocks with a Pact of the Great Old One or other characters who've had close contact with the watery Abyss. Gain one of the following secrets of the deep when you take this fortune. 


> You intuitively understand how to operate gateways/planar passages to the Abyss, and can understand Quallith (the alien Braille writing of the Illithid).
> You automatically differentiate different kinds of merfolk (Jenny Hannivers, Onijegi, Sea Monks, Merfolk, Merrow, or Sirens) and knows considerable lore about them.
> Merfolk (Jenny Hannivers, Onijegi, Sea Monks, Merfolk, Merrow, or Sirens) will never harm you.
> Your tattoo, or other remark upon you, writhes and changes slightly when any Sea Beastie is drawing near, granting you advance warning, but causing you crippling albeit fleeting pain.
> You had a vision during your "awakening" by the Great Old One(s), a vision of how to read a map on the back of a scarred sailor; this map would lead you to what you most desire, but it would come at a price. The map would also grant advantage on some island encounter rolls and provide other secret benefits.
> You realized there is a conspiracy of others like you out there when you "awakened", only they are willing servants of the Great Old One(s). They call themselves The Cabal. Sometimes their dreams bleed together and you gain secret knowledge of their plans.
> You constantly fight a subtle madness from your "awakening", however you can automatically recognize signs of madness in others and can "eavesdrop" on nearby telepathic conversations.
> (Warlock Pact of the Blade) Your pact blade is a Cthonic artifact slowly materializing into the world, becoming more real with each use of your pact blade. This means it gains power as a rare magic item following the story, but also gains malign intelligence and heralds some coming disaster.



16. Ship Mage:You must be able to cast spells to take this fortune. You served aboard at least one vessel as Ship Mage and picked up minor magical tricks of the sea along the way. Gain a bonus cantrip from one of the ship mage cantrips below (_booming captain's voice, buoyancy, drowned likeness, false flag, ghost rigging, mariner's boon, unfasten, wave_). In addition, when you gain a cantrip you may choose from these ship mage cantrips.
17. Shore Leave/At Sea: During a relaxing time of repaste, you learned either a bonus tool proficiency or language. Pick a particular port where you enjoyed your shore leave and gain an acquaintance there. Alternately, if you select proficiency in water vehicles or navigation tools, choose a ship you served on and are familiar with her captain and crew.
18. Trading Company: You are a partial owner in a trading company. When tending to business and brokering trades you can maintain a Wealthy lifestyle free of charge, stay abreast of current trade conditions, and have the perfect legitimate cover for being in a variety of ports.
19. Treasure Map: You possess a map to a secret treasure, whether a buried treasure chest, a shipwreck which could be restored, or a buried stockpile of munitions.
20. Voodoo Rituals: You must be a spellcaster to take this fortune. You can perform Voodoo rituals which allow you to petition Loa to teach you new spells (even those outside your class list), greatly modify the scope of existing spells (e.g. Cast hex on an entire port? You can try!), summon a djab (dark spirit) whose name you know (though they're free to act as they please), and in general do stuff that breaks the D&D spellcasting rules. However, Voodoo has its own rules. Every Voodoo ritual involves a sacrifice and a skill check (based on the nature of the required ritual) to determine its success; failure often means being saddled with a "burden" by a displeased Loa. Temporary possession is also possible, on a roll of 1 or 20.

[h2]ILL Fortunes[/h2]
Ill Fortunes provide a story drawback, and one must be taken for each Good Fortune. Of course, if you wish to take an extra Ill Fortune for story reasons, feel free to do so.

1. Accursed: You suffer from a mighty curse. This might by a burden placed upon you by one of the Loa, the "price" a bokor pays for their magic, or a terrible enchantment uttered by a sea hag. Example curses include: Being unaffected by healing magic, having temporary bouts of madness which interfere with downtime actions, suffering a hideous appearance, forgetting the details of your life, etc.
2. Affliction: You've suffered some physical affliction in the course of your duties, such as a disfiguring scar (-2 Charisma), maimed throat (can only speak in whisper), missing eye (-2 initiative and Perception), missing hand, or a peg leg (-10 ft speed, and some Athletics checks may be disadvantaged).
3. Beastie Bait: There is some beastie, usually a sea beastie, that is after you with a vengeance. Maybe it got a taste of your leg and wants more? Maybe you killed its offspring or stole its treasure? Whatever the case, settle on a suitable beastie with the DM. Whenever your party would roll on the beastie table suiting that beastie's natural environment (port, sea, island, abyss), roll twice; if the beastie comes up on either die take that result, otherwise take the result of your first roll. Naturally, should you encounter the beastie it preferentially seeks you out.
4. Between the Devil and the Deep Sea: There is a war for your soul, matey, but not between heaven and hell. No, the Devil wants your soul as does the Abyss. Both send fiendish agents to corrupt you and lure you to disaster. These agents will be disguised as NPCs whose vying for your soul will land you in "between a rock and a hard place" situations.
5. Black Spot: You bear the dreaded Black Spot, a painful inky black stain on you hand or arm which marks you as chosen by one of the powers of the Abyss. Perhaps you sold your soul, perhaps you are touched from being trapped in the Abyss, or perhaps you were marked mysteriously. The Abyss and creatures of the Abyss fill you with terror, and sailors who see your Black Spot avoid you like the plague.
6. Disgraced: You've fallen far from a position of power and privilege. Among those who you formerly called peers, you are unwelcome and suffer disadvantage on all Charisma checks. Additionally, anyone who knows of the nature of your disgrace gains advantage on checks to poke fun at or taunt you.
7. Enemy: A powerful and resourceful enemy (like a rival pirate, naval officer, or plantation owner) wants you dead or brought to justice. Should they be defeated, another enemy will rise to take their place.
8. Fighting Words: You have a habit for getting into scrapes, are well known for your prolific insults, and your cussing puts sailors to shame. You can be counted on to spit in the face of a gift horse. Captains concerned about mutiny or authority figures worries about insurrection tend to suspect you first. Also, each week of sea travel (or portion thereof) you get into a fight with some of the crew, requiring disciplinary action or leading to unrest.
9. Grog-headed: Grog was a mixture of rum and water used to ration out rum and keep up morale. A "grog-head" is one who could get drunk off of grog, thus someone who couldn't handle their liquor. After one glass of any real alcohol you are intoxicated. Other sailors and pirates enjoy giving you a hard time about this and challenging you to drinking matches.
10. Haunted: Something haunts your dreams and plagues your nights; it may simply be a traumatic memory or may actually be a restless spirit. When it haunts you (25% chance), you gain benefit from a long rest as if it were only a short rest.
11. Jonah: You are widely regarded as cursed, and regardless of whether or not it's true, crew tend to blame you for strokes of ill fortune that befall them, particularly in regard to weather and sea monsters. Reduce the crew's quality (morale) by one step while you're aboard. Often being a "Jonah" is accompanied by some minor form of madness in your psychological makeup.
12. Loose Lips: You have trouble keeping your mouth shut. Whenever you know a secret and are in the presence of those from whom you ought to keep it, you must make a DC 12 Wisdom save to avoid letting something slip.
13. Madness: You suffer form some form of madness. Delusions and Phobia being the most playable varieties. If you have *Delusions*, you are convinced you have the power to do something you cannot actually do. A classic example would be delusions that you possess magic you do not actually have. Another might be thinking you are the greatest bluffer in the world when, in fact, you are not. If you have a *Phobia*, you suffer an irrational fear of something, which you will go to extreme lengths to avoid and probably react to hysterically or simply freeze up. Some interesting phobias include astraphobia (fear of storms), blennophobia (fear of slime), claustrophobia (fear of tight spaces), demonophobia (fear of djab and fiends), entomophobia (fear of insects), icthyphobia (fear of fish/sharks), necrophobia (fear of corpses/undead), ophidiophobia (fear of snakes), pyrophobia (fear of fire), spectrophobia (fear of ghosts), or tomophobia (fear of surgery).
14. Marooned: You were recently marooned on an island, sandbar, or cay with little to nothing in the way of food, left to survive by your own wits. During this time any wealth you had which wasn't on your person was taken by others (often those who marooned you), and any social status you had was lost or significantly diminished. You probably have strong feelings about the place you were marooned, and you should choose a suitable name for it (e.g. Skull Island, Albatross Rock, White Sands Cay).
15. Obligation: Someone has a hold over you, whether thru blackmail, charm magic, a monetary debt, a forced marriage, or a life debt.
16. Obsessed with Treasure: You have an unhealthy fascination with treasure; all things bright and glittery draw you in like a moth to a flame. When confronted with a treasure you can't help but handle several pieces of it right away or, if unable to handle it, stare transfixed for a round. You always try to take more than your fair share of a prize when doing so won't raise the hackles of your companions...usually because they won't find out.
17. Outlaw Slave: Most of the slaves in the Caribbean are from the African nations of Ashanti, Dahomey, and Oyo, though some Carib and Arawaks are enslaved, and a rare few white indentured servants still exist (or Europeans who escaped Barbary slavers). Regardless of your origin, you escaped your cruel enslavement, though not unmarked. You might bear a brand marking you as property, or perhaps an ear or buttock was cut off for a previous failed attempt at escape. African escaped slaves are known as Maroons (England, France, and the Netherlands) or Cimarrones (Spain). Slave hunters called "ranchers" have been sent by your former master to hunt you down, and are within their legal rights to do so according to the laws of the colonial powers.
18. Vice: You overindulge in a certain vice, such as gambling, whoring, drinking (a Whiskey Johnny), snuff, or some exotic sexual deviancy. You suffer -4 Sway on all checks involving your vice, and when the object of your vice is available you must make a Wisdom save (DC 10 + the number of days since you last indulged) or else descend into indulgence, ignoring all dangers and goals in pursuit of your vice.
19. Wanted: You are wanted as a pirate by the authorities of at least one nation. Soldiers who recognize you will try to arrest you, and the authorities may have sent out agents to hunt you down. You may or may not bear the "P" brand for "pirate" on your forearm.
20. Wastrel: You love the finer things in life and believe money is for the spending. Each week in a settlement you must make a Wisdom save (DC 10 village, DC 12 average port, DC 15 large town or city) or spend at least the Aristocratic lifestyle expense (10 gp/day) for that week, potentially going into debt if you run out of coin.
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Fencing Schools]
La Destreza
The Spanish fencing school La Verdadera Destreza is a mathematical approach to fencing based on moving outside the enemy's arc of attack and seeking opportunities to deliver en passant attacks. A Diestro(a) trains inside an imaginary circle with in a variety of weapons. Dutch rapier fencing schools in the style of Thibault's Academie de l'Espée follow similar principles as La Destreza.

*Special Technique - Compases Curvos: *When you hit a creature with an opportunity attack or a readied attack, you may move 5 feet within the creature's reach or switch places with the creature (your choice).

*Suggested Feat: *Mobile
*Suggested Fighting Style: *Duelist or Two-Weapon Fighting
*Suggested Battlemaster Manuevers: *Evasive Footwork, Riposte, Sweeping Attack

Scrimia
"Scrimia" includes the Italian school of Scrimia, the French school of Escrime, and the German school of Schermize which bear great resemblance to one another, all focusing on linear economy of motion, timing, and tempo. Additionally, the followers of Scrimia make great defensive use of their off hand in which they might hold a buckler shield, another blade, gauntlet, cloak, or scabbard.

*Special Technique - Bonetti's Defense: *Whenever you take the Dodge action or successfully use a reaction to turn an attack against you into a miss, you may Disengage for free.

*Suggested Feat: *Defensive Duelist
*Suggested Fighting Style:* Defense (re-skinned so the +1 AC bonus applies when wielding anything in the off-hand)
*Suggested Battlemaster Manuevers: *Feinting Attack, Lunging Attack, Parry

The Fence
The English fencing school is largely based on the teachings of Di Grassi, and compared to Scrimia or Destreza prefers a natural stance and places a greater emphasis on tempo. Followers of this school incorporate unarmed techniques from boxing or wrestling, and favor flashy moves inspired by dueling and prize fights.

*Special Technique - Enclose & Command: *When you successfuly grapple an opponent you can to choose to either deal unarmed damage each time you win the grapple, or impose disadvantage on the opponent's attacks as long as they are grappled.

*Suggested Feat:* Tavern Brawler
*Suggested Fighting Style: *Two-Weapon Fighting (changed to allow you to perform Two Weapon Fighting with any weapon in your main hand - not just light weapons - and unarmed attacks with the other, and allowing you to apply your ability modifier to damage of your unarmed attack)
*Suggested Battlemaster Manuevers:* Feinting Attack, Pushing Attack, Tripping Attack
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Ship Mage Cantrips]
Booming Captain's Voice
_Enchantment cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 120 ft
Components: V, S
Duration: Up to 1 minute

You shout to get the crew's attention. For the next minute, the Captain of the ship you are aboard (or whoever you consider Captain if there's a dispute or mutiny) gains +1 Sway checks and their voice is magically amplified voice to carry above even storm winds.

Buoyancy
_Abjuration cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Components: V, S, M (a piece of pumice)
Duration: Up to 1 hour

A creature or object (weighing no more than 250 pounds) you touch resists sinking on its own, and if currently submerged will rise to the surface. If an affected creature tries to dive under, they must make a DC 20 Athletics check to stay submerged, There are practical limits, like the creature or object not floating to the surface if restrained or something blocking its route up. This spell lasts for up to 1 hour or until you cast it again on a different creature or object.

Drowned Likeness
_Necromancy cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Components: V, S, M (a mirror with water poured over it)
Duration: Up to 1 minute, concentration

One creature you touch either gains the likeness of a drowned creature or, if they are already drowned, they assume their likeness as if they were freshly dead (and the corpse identifiable). This seeming lasts only as long as you maintain touch and concentration, for up to one minute.

False Flag
_Illusion cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Special
Components: V, S, M (a small canvas version of the flag you wish to imitate)
Duration: Up to 1 hour, concentration

You cause the flag of the ship you currently are aboard to blur and adopt the likeness of another flag you have seen. This illusion only fools those who are over 200 feet away; any closer and a blurred view of the ship's actual flag becomes visible. You must concentrate to maintain the illusion which can last for up to 1 hour.

Ghost Rigging
_Conjuration cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action, or 1 reaction taken when you or a creature within 30 of you falls
Range: 30 feet
Components: V, S, M (ship's rigging or an equivalent large amount of rope or line)
Duration: Instantaneous

You conjure a long length of rope to lash out at your command toward a creature in range. If the target is unwilling, make a melee spell attack. If the attack hits, and the target is Large or smaller, slide the target 15 feet in any direction. If you hoist them upward, they are now in the ship's rigging.

In addition, you may cast this spell as a reaction when a Large or smaller creature within 30 feet of you falls. If they are unwilling, roll attack as above. If the attack hits or they are willing, the creature takes no falling damage and is instead left hanging from the rope wrapped about a limb. A creature left hanging from rope is grappled and must cut itself free (falling 10 feet), make a check to escape a grapple as if you were holding them, or be freed by another.

Mariner's Boon
_Divination cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Self
Components: V, S
Duration: Instantaneous

This spell was developed by ship mages to assist in common shipboard tasks. You perform one of the following tasks:

You gaze upon a magical compass invisible to all but you which points north before vanishing.
You raise your hand off the rail of the ship and get a sense for the current water depth.
You turn your face to the wind, sensing the next change to wind coming before sunrise or sunset (whichever comes first).
You gaze toward the horizon, viewing far away objects at double size.

Unfasten
_Transmutation cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 30 ft
Components: V, S
Duration: Instantaneous

You cause between one and six knots that you can see within range to come undone. This spell can, for example, quickly unloose the top sails or quickly disconnect a ship's boat (rowboat) from a vessel. When attempting to undo a particularly complex knot like a noose, restraints tied by someone proficient in knot-tying or a similar tool, or a mass of tangled line the DM might require you to make a spell attack against a set DC to determine whether or not you succeed.

Wave
_Evocation cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 100 ft
Components: V, S
Duration: Instantaneous

You cause a wave of 3 to 5 feet height to form within range and move toward shore (or, in open ocean, for several dozen feet before dissipating). Mostly ship mages use this to entertain children or get a look at shallow reef. However, it can also be used to wash things to shore, double the speed of a ship's boat (rowboat or keelboat) moving toward shore, or threaten to capsize a small ship's boat (the pilot must make a Dexterity (water vehicles) against your spell save DC to avoid being capsized).
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Duties Aboard a Ship]
[h2]Duties aboard a ship[/h2]
1. Captain: While the captain of a naval vessel is appointed by the Admiralty, the captian of a pirate ship is democratically elected by majority vote which can, in principal, be held at anytime. However, the exception to this is in times of battle when the captain has unlimited authority. The captain should have proficiency in navigator's tools, proficiency in water vehicles, a good Charisma, and proficiency in some Charisma-based skills. The Captain often keeps a journal, which the player may wish to emulate.

2. Sailing Master: Sometimes a role subsumed by the Captain, the Sailing Master is in charge of navigation and the sailing of the ship, directing the course and looking after the maps and instruments necessary for navigation. Proficiency in navigator's tools and water vehicles is a must. Certain divination spells can be of great help too, especially considering how charts of the era are often inaccurate (or nonexistent). Also, the player should pay attention to maps.

3. Boatswain: The Boatswain (prounounced "bossun") is responsible for handling all repairs to the ship and ensuring its hull, sails, and rigging are in tiptop shape. Also, the Boatswain is responsible for weighing anchor and handling of the sails. Proficiency in Investigation and/or Perception is a must. Typically the Boatswain oversees the Carpenter, though some Boatswains take on the role of Carpenter themselves.

4. Gunner: The Gunner (formally called Master Gunner) is responsible for the Ship's guns, cannons, and ammunition. This includes sifting powder to keep it dry and prevent it from separating, insuring cannons and ordnance are rust free, and that all weapons are kept in good repair. Proficiency in martial ranged weapons (including pistols, muskets, and cannons) is a must, and profiency in metal-working tools could come in handy.

5. Quartermaster: Representing the interests of the the crew, the Quartermaster resolves quarrels, distributes food and booty, and keeps the account books of the ship. As the Quartermaster is usually elected by the crew, he or she is empowered to punish minor offenses (though major crimes are tried before the crew) and to determine what plunder to take from a captured ship. A high Wisdom or Insight proficiency can come in handy, as can Charisma or Persuasion proficiency. The player should keep track of treasure found.

6. First Mate: A large ship might have several Mates serving aboard it, hence the designation "First Mate." A Mate acts as apprentice to the Sailing Master and Boatswain. Their responsibilities include the fitting out of the vessel, examining whether it is sufficiently provided with ropes, pulleys, sails, and all the other rigging necessary for the voyage, hoisting the anchor, and at port seeing to the care of the sails, yards, mooring, anchor, and cables of the ship. Proficiency in water vehicles is recommended. 

7. Carpenter: The Carpenter (one of the ship's Warrant Officers) is responsible for the maintenance and repair of the wooden hull, masts and yards, and works under the direction of the Boatswain. Among the Carpenter's duties are placing oakum between the seems of the planks and wooden plugs on leaks to keep the vessel tight. Proficiency in shipwright's tools is a must, a high Constitution is helpful when forced to perform repairs underwater, and the mending Cantrip can prove invaluable.

8. Surgeon: The Surgeon (one of the ship's Warrant Officers) not only should be proficient in Medicine, but often is the most educated person aboard, making the Sage background or proficiency in various Intelligence-based skills useful. Proficiency with surgeon's tools is recommended, and healing magic is especially valued. Ships without a proper Surgeon often appoint the task to the Carpenter, who make do with carpentry tools.

9. Cook: Technically the cook is another member of the crew, but their skills make them stand apart. Proficiency with an herbalism kit may be handy, though there are no in-game representations of a Cook's skill. Instead, it is left to the player to roleplay.

10. Crew: While crew are usually NPCs, any PC with the Sailor background can fill in for the responsibilities of crew. Crew include Able Bodied Sailors, Riggers (who value training in Athletics and Acrobatics), Cabin Boys (typically small boys or Halflings), Powder Monkeys (who run gunpowder from below decks), and Swabs (who mop the decks).
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Equipment]
[h2]Equipment[/h2]
[h3]Currency[/h3]
A silver standard is in use during the Golden Age of Piracy, with Dutch, English, French, and Spanish coins as the main currency used in the Caribbean. For simplicity's sake, let's ignore currency conversion rates and tweak coin values to match up with the normal gold, electrum, silver, and copper coins of D&D. Platinum is unknown in the setting, and would be used to represent particularly ancient coins with higher gold content and thus value. Bank notes have only recently begun to be used and are typically rare and reserved for large transactions between nobility and trading companies.

*Gold: *ducat (Dutch), pound (English), louis d'or (French), doubloon (Spanish)
*Electrum:* daalder (Dutch), crown (English), livres tournois (French), pieces of eight (Spanish)
*Silver: *florin (Dutch), shilling (English), écu (French), real (Spanish)
*Copper: * stuvier (Dutch), pence (English), denier (French), sol (French), maravedi (Spanish)

[h3]Firearms[/h3]
The DMG preview revealed rules for Renaissance firearms, which we'll use with lower prices. Most PCs have proficiency with pistols, provided it makes sense for the character's background (e.g. a Druid or Monk most likely would not). However, only PCs with martial ranged weapon proficiency are proficient with muskets and cannons.

*FIREARM ACCESSORIES*
Bullets (12) (5 sp, 2 lbs) includes powder, shot, and wadding
Gunpowder horn (35 gp, 2 lbs) water-resistant
Keg of gunpowder (250 gp, 20 lbs) If lit afire, a keg of gunpowder explodes, dealing 7d6 fire damage to all within 10 feet, DC 12 Dexterity saving throw for half damage.

*MARTIAL RANGED WEAPONS*
Pistol (10 gp, 3 lbs) 1d10 piercing damage / ammunition - single shot (range 30/90), loading, light
Musket (20 gp, 10 lbs) 1d12 piercing damage / ammunition - single shot (range 40/120), loading, two-handed
Blunderbuss (15 gp, 8 lbs) 2d6 piercing damage / ammunition - single shot (range 20/60), loading, two-handed, misfire (1)

*Blunderbuss:* Misfire (1) means that on a roll of 1 you take 2d6 fire damage from the powder blowing up in your face and the gun requires a short rest to be cleaned before it will work. However, blunderbusses also have an advantage in that they can be loaded with almost anything, not just bullets...pebbles, pitons, dinner forks...could come in handy in some scenarios!

*SHIPBOARD MARTIAL RANGED WEAPONS*
Swivel Gun (1 pounder) (50 gp) 4d6 piercing damage / ammunition - single shot (range 100/300), loading, ship
Demi-Culverin (9 pounder) (100 gp) 1d4x10 piercing damage / ammunition - single shot (range 200/600), loading, ship
Culverin (18 pounder) (150 gp) 2d4x10 piercing damage / ammunition - single shot (range 250/750), loading, ship
Demi-Cannon (24 pounder) (200 gp) 3d4x10 piercing damage / ammunition - single shot (range 300/900), loading, ship
Cannon (45 pounder) (400 gp) 4d4x10 piercing damage / ammunition - single shot (range 350/1050), loading, ship

[h3]Re-skinning Armor & Weapons[/h3]
Buckler Shield (5 gp, 2 lbs) +1 AC, allows you to use your free hand (occasionally with disadvantage) or another item to be held in your shield hand but not fought with (e.g. holding a torch or spare weapon).

Padded armor is commonly known as a buff coat - a thick padded leather coat with gloves.
Leather armor is known as a fencing jacket or pitch jacket - a leather jacket stiffened by pitch with gloves.
Half plate is known as munition armor designed for infantry.

Battleaxes are usually called boarding axes.
Clubs include belaying pins, saps, and shovels used as improvised weapons.
Daggers include buccaneer knives, dirks, hand hooks, and marlinespikes (a shipboard tool for splitting ropes).
Handaxes includes hatchets and tomahawks.
Javelins are usually called harpoons.
Longswords include a variety of sabers.
Pikes are usually called boarding pikes.
Scimitars include cutlasses and other curved swords.
Sickles include awl hooks.
Spears include bayonets (musket-mounted).

[h3]Tools & Personal Effects[/h3]
Bottle of Claret (1 gp, 2 lbs)
Bottle of Rum (5 sp, 2 lbs)
Logbook (2 gp, 2 lbs)
Pipe and 8 oz. tobacco (5 sp)
Pocket-watch (5 gp)
Speaking Trumpet (1 sp, 1 lb) doubles the ranges of your voice.
Spyglass (45 gp, 1 lb) magnifies objects to twice their size.
Sail-mending Tools (2 gp, 2 lbs) include a sailor's palm, several needles, scissors, a thimble, and a lots of waxed thread.
Shipwright's Tools (15 gp, 8 lbs) include an adze, caulking mallet, caulking iron, ramming iron, Jerry iron, pitch ladle, short saw, a bag of oakum, and wooden plugs.
Surgeon's Tools (30 gp, 5 lbs) include several saws for amputations, a scalpel, various other sharp objects, and a horn spoon for digging out bullets.

[h3]Maritime Trinkets[/h3]
You can roll 1d20 on either table below instead of the one in the PHB for determining your character's starting trinket.

*CIVILIZED TRINKETS*
1. Torn half of a treasure map to "Isla de Muerte."
2. Stock certificate in a little known trading company called L.J.S.
3. Water damaged logbook of one Captain Henry "Long Ben" Every filled with cryptic navigation charts and unknown islands.
4. Gentleman's wig of exceptional quality suitable for a baron or judge.
5. Silver flask with a golden peryton coat-of-arms worked on the side.
6. Surgeon's text detailing dissections of non-human corpses including a lacedon ghoul, a mermaid, and a sea wolf.
7. Mysterious symbol covered puzzle box that, at times, moves of its own accord.
8. Fashionable leather hat which always seems to find its way back to you with the tide and wind.
9. Ornate compass in a scrimshaw (engraved whalebone) case.
10. Pristine copy of _Relation de l'expédition de Carthègene faite par les François en 1697_ by Bernard Desjean, Baron du Pointis.
11. Busk (wooden panel slipping into a lady's bodice) engraved with an encoded message.
12. Weathered copy of the King James Bible with letters curiously underlined throughout as if a cypher.
13. Entymologist's collection of preserved Caribbean insects in a small lacquered wooden box.
14. Necklace with a silver cross which unscrews to reveal a hidden vial which can hold 1 oz. of fluid.
15. Italian fencing manual written by an anonymous Master of Scrimia.
16. Unopened square bottle of high-quality Dutch gin with the label: _O'de Flander-Oost-Vlaamse graanjenever. _
17. Detailed map of French (western) Hispaniola, with notes on assassination targets written in Spanish.
18. Spring-loaded device that wraps around the wrist, designed to launch a dagger into hand.
19. Pocket watch with hands at 10 o'clock counting backwards one hour per month, resisting all attempts to reset or repair it.
20. Ship in a bottle that seems to come to life at night, wracked by thunder and stormy seas.

*SAVAGE TRINKETS*
1. Shrunken head. Dear old mum perhaps? Or a respected enemy you slew?
2. Blood-stained Aztec gold piece.
3. Mayan headress with colorful feathers and symbol of Ixchel, jaguar goddess of moon, rain, and fertility.
4. Necklace made of sahuagin teeth and starfish.
5. Fine grey waterproof whaling jacket made of selkie skin.
6. Obsidian Aztec dagger with glossy grey bird feathers hanging from the hilt.
7. Recipe book for favorite pirate libations and meals, Rumfaustian and buccaneered pig in particular.
8. Carved crystal skull engraved with the initials K.H. on the back.
9. Shield made of hollowed out giant crab shell that is buoyant enought to keep a medium-sized creature afloat.
10. Set of tattooing instruments and ink.
11. Small Arawak clay statue of a nude crescent headed man whose expression mirrors your emotional state.
12. Dead man's silver hoop earring (in pirate lore, this is bad mojo and obligates you to give said dead man a proper burial).
13. Set of dice carved from human bone with an occult eye symbol on the 1's face.
14. Laquered turtle shell seeming to swirl like a maelstrom of metallic colors if you stare at it too long.
15. Perfectly smooth skipping stone that never skips less than nine times, yet somehow finds its way back to you with the tide.
16. Clamshell that glows faintly from within under the moonlight and resists being opened even by extreme means.
17. Hammock woven by the Taino Carib people.
18. Jar of earth sealed with wax and a gruesome Voodoo totem suspended inside.
19. Piece of a broken ship's wheel carved with veve symbol of Agwé, the Master of the Sea and Loa of Tides.
20. Conc shell which echoes with haunting sounds of ocean when held to the ear, and is as loud as a trumpet when blown.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Languages]
[h2]Languages[/h2]
Owing to the multi-lingual environment of the Caribbean, all characters know a bonus language.
[h3]Common Languages[/h3]
Arawak - mutually intelligible dialects spoken by South American Dwarven natives of Columbia and some tribes of southern Caribbean islands, Wood Gnomes (Pygmies) in particular
Catalan - spoken by Elves of northern Spain and southern France
Creole - mix of French, Portuguese, Spanish, Arawak, and West African languages spoken in Haiti, and adopted by Goblins
Dutch - spoken by Dwarves of the Netherlands and colonies
English (Common)
French - spoken by Humans of France and colonies
Irish - spoken by Elves of Ireland
Island Carib - mutually intelligible dialects spoken by natives of Caribbean islands like the Taino as well as Orcs and Halflings
Jamaican Patois - mix of English and West African languages spoken in Jamaica, and adopted by Goblins
Mayan - mutually intelligible dialects spoken by Elves of Central America
Papamiento - mix of African, Portuguese, and native Carib languages spoken in Aruba, Curaçao, and Bonaire, and adopted by Goblins
Portuguese - spoken by Humans of Portugal and Brazil
Prussian - spoken by Gnomes of Prussia
Scottish - spoken by Dwarves of Scotland
Spanish - spoken by Humans of Spain and colonies
West African - mutually intelligible dialects spoken by African slaves

[h3]Unusual Languages[/h3]
Abyssal - spoken by creatures of the Abyss like demons, aberrations, corrupted sea elves (drow), and merrow
Aquan - mutually inteligble dialects spoken by sea creatures like merfolk, reef giants, selkies, sirens, sahuagin, water spirits, and the last sea elves (also called tritons)
Infernal - spoken by devils
Latin - reserved for Church liturgy and scientific manuals
Semaphore - complex non-verbal ship-to-ship language involving lights or drums
Thieves' Cant - Thieves' Can't is a sort of pirate pidgin which includes a lot of double entendres and names with hidden meaning that only a pirate would grasp. So it's overlaid over the main language being spoken, and can be used without being obvious or can be laid on thick and be quite obvious, depending on the speaker's intention. A good example is in _Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End _when Elizabeth Swan is singing a song as she rows a canoe, passing under several guards who don't pay her any mind, but the pirates recognize the song as a secret message.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=House Rules]
[h2]House Rules[/h2]
[h3]Heavy Armor & Armor in Water[/h3]
Because heavy armor is incongruous in a swashbuckling setting, all characters proficient in heavy armor gain a +1 AC bonus when not wearing heavy armor, reflecting specialized defensive training.

Armor that imposes disadvantage to Stealth checks also applies to Athletics checks to swim. Also when you wear heavy armor while trying to swim, if you don't have sufficient Strength (chainmail 13, splint / plate 15) then you automatically sink.

[h3]Fame[/h3]
Fame is a measure of your character's growing story, his or her esteem as a pirate/privateer in the eyes of others. Starting Fame is determined by the DM getting a base value from your character's backound, and modified by certain Fortunes. Fame does a couple things:

1. Roll the Bones: When you spend Inspiration to Roll the Bones, and your result would give you advantage on a check you may instead add your Fame to the check.

2. Sway: Your base Sway checks (particularly important for a Captain) = Charisma modifier + 1/2 Fame score (round down). Sway checks are used to get the crew to do things, not do other things, keep them from breaking morale, and when your leadership is challenged.

3. Story Effects & Crew Quality: Fame broadly serves as a measure of how well known your character is, increasing with great deeds or decreasing with obscurity. Also, a Captain with high Fame may increase his or her crew's quality.



> At Fame (5) tales of your character are circulated in ports, though details vary wildly. Increase crew quality one rank if you are Captain.
> At Fame (10) your character's name is well known, stories about him or her are (mostly) accurate, and if loyal to a certain country he or she is well-regarded in such ports. Enemies may circulate picures of your character.
> At Fame (15) your character is known throughout the Caribbean, stories of him or her take on the tenor of legend and his/her name is whispered in fear or awe, and if loyal to one nation regarded as a national hero. However, rival nations will no longer honor the character's Letter of Marque if he or she is captured, and he or she will be tried as a pirate. Increase crew quality by another rank (for a total of 2 ranks) if you are Captain.
> At Fame (20) your character has made a "great noise in the world", making his or her name recognized in the colonies and Europe if not beyond, stories transform into myth and endure long after your character is gone, and if loyal to one nation he or she is given great accolades (e.g. gold to retire or an offer as a high-ranking officer). Without a disguise, your character is recognized on sight and enemies go to extreme lengths to destroy him or her.




[h3]Lives[/h3]
_Raise dead _and similar spells do not exist in this setting. To accomodate the sorts of swashbuckling adventures the characters embark on, they instead gain the benefit of "Lives." This is a mechanic to represent the sorts of providence that keeps protagonists alive in pirate stories. Every PC begins with 1d4+2 Lives (unless they have the Old Salt or Devil's Own Luck fortunes), which is rolled and recorded in secret by the DM. Anytime a PC would die or suffer a fatal event (like falling into the ocean with an anchor chain wrapped around their neck or being swallowed by a kraken), instead they "Roll the Bones." Old pirates who tempt death too often can eventually run out of luck.

[h3]Rolling the Bones (Inspiration)[/h3]
You "Roll the Bones" in one of two situation:

When your character would be killed or when they face a fatal event (like being in a room filled with barrels of exploding gunpowder).
Spending Inspiration during a conflict. This replaces using Inspiration to gain advantage.

Rolling the Bones involves rolling 2d6 where higher is better and snake eyes is bad; cross reference your result with the Roll the Bones chart below to determine the outcome.







2. Snake Eyes!
*Death/Fatal Event or Inspiration:* Regardless of the situation, lose a Life and you are removed from the current scene. If in combat, you are left unconscious and bleeding out by your enemies or otherwise incapacitated.

3. Insult to Injury
*Death/Fatal Event:* Lose a Life and take an Ill Fortune reflecting how you survived.
*Inspiration:* Suffer disadvantage on your next check, attack, or save. In addition, something unlucky happens, like your weapon breaks, your pistols explodes, you fall into the rigging, etc.

4. Cruel Fate
*Death/Fatal Event:* Lose a Life and suffer a temporary complication/setback.
*Inspiration:* Either suffer disadvantage on your next check, attack, or save; OR something unlucky happens, like your weapon breaks, your pistols explodes, you fall into the rigging, etc.

5. Unkind Fate 
*Death/Fatal Event:* Lose a Life.
*Inspiration:* No effect. If you wish, you may take on an Ill Fortune to gain advantage (or add your Fame) on your check, attack, or save. This should make sense narratively.

6-7. Fickle Fate
*Death/Fatal Event:* You may take on an Ill Fortune or lose a Life (your choice).
*Inspiration:* Gain advantage (or add your Fame) on your check, attack, or save, at the cost of introducing some complication as well.

8-9. Kind Fate
*Death/Fatal Event:* Do not lose a Life, but you suffer a temporary complication/setback.
*Inspiration:* Gain advantage (or add your Fame) on your check, attack, or save.

10. Fate Smiles
*Death/Fatal Event:* Do not lose a Life.
*Inspiration:* Gain advantage (or add your Fame) on your check, attack, or save. In addition, something fortunate happens, like a flying fish leaps from the sea and knocks your foe aside or you slip only to avoid a cannonball striking where you just were standing.

11. Fortune Favors the Bold
*Death/Fatal Event:* Do not lose a Life. Instead, something fortunate happens.
*Inspiration:* Gain advantage (or add your Fame) your check, attack, or save. If this causes a successful hit, you automatically score a critical. In addition, something fortunate happens, like a flying fish leaps from the sea and knocks your foe aside or you slip only to avoid a cannonball striking where you just were standing.

12. Lucky Sixes!
*Death/Fatal Event or Inspiration:* Do not lose a Life. An impossible result becomes possible; a fireball doesn't singe you at all, you ride an explosion across the bay, you proficiently wield a weapon you have no idea how to use, you quickly get a ship ready to sail by yourself, etc. Gain advantage (or add your Fame) on your check, attack, or save. If this causes a successful hit, you kill your foe or knock them unconscious with this blow. After resolving this, you immediately gain Inspiration again!
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Suggested Reading/Watching/Playing]
[h2]Suggested Reading/Watching/Playing[/h2]
Jack London's Seawolf
Robert Louis Stevenson's Treasure Island
Patrick O'Brien's Master and Commander series
Pirates of the Carribean
Black Sails
Crossbones
The Secret of Monkey Island
Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag
Skull and Bones (Green Ronin)
Rob Ossian's Pirate Cove
[/SBLOCK]





[h2]Of Ships & Sea[/h2]
[SBLOCK=The Coral Curse: Ship Stats]
_The Coral Curse_ (Schooner)

_Medium-size Merchantman_
AC: 8
Hit Points: 60 out of 180 (4d8x10)
Draft: 1.5 fathoms (9 ft)
Maneuverability: -2
Speed: 120 ft / 12 knots
Turn Rate: 3 rounds
Weapons Fore: 2 Demi-Culverin (1d4x10 piercing damage; range 200/600) missing
Weapons Aft: 2 Demi-Culverins (1d4x10 piercing damage; range 200/600) missing
Weapons Broadside: 10 Culverins (2d4x10 piercing damage; range 250/750)
Crew: 50
Passengers: 20
Cargo: 100 tons

Schooners like _The Coral Curse_ are a common site in the Caribbean, their shallow draft and speed making them ideal for navigating reef and coves where larger ships flounder. They are favored by smugglers, pirates, and blockade runners. _The Coral Curse_ was once under the command of Captain Piet Van Djik, became a hospital ship when the crew were afflicted with yellow fever, and was severely damaged in a battle with French Naval Captain Jacques Cassard. She is beached in the port of Nassau, and none dare touch her for she is both haunted by a djab (dark spirit) and owned by Edward "Blackbeard" Teach. Her figurehead depicts a mermaid with eyes and mouth sewn shut.

----------

HP refers to hit points, but they're handled a bit differently for ships. Basically all damage dealt to a ship is rounded down to the nearest 10's value, though common melee or ranged weapons are totally ineffective. For example, a fireball that deals 28 damage would only inflict 20 damage against a ship (though the fire would be a major issue!), whereas a fire bolt that deals 9 damage would inflict 0 damage and barely singe the hull. Shipboard weapons (as well as some massive monsters) deal damage in multiples of 10, thus circumventing this rule.

Size is not the same as creature size. For example, a medium ship is the equivalent of a Gargantuan creature in d20 terms. Ship size determines # Hit Dice and AC/Manueverability/Ramming modifiers.

Type describes which of the four main classes of ship it is: Auxilary, Coastal, Merchantman, or Warship. Each type determines the type of Hit Die rolled and some modify Manueverability and AC.

Draft is the minimum depth the ship can operate in without running aground (1 fathom = 6 feet).

Manueverability acts a modifier to the ship's initiative, which is based on the helmsman's initiative. It also serves as a modifier to piloting checks the helmsman might make; such checks are usually called for only when performing difficult maneuvers like threading narrow sea cliffs, performing or defending against a boarding action, and so forth.

Speed is how far the ship moves per round (1 knot = 1.69 feet per second) under ideal conditions with at least a light wind blowing about 33-66 degrees off the aft (the stern, or rear, of the ship). The nautical term for this is "quartering." Crew quality modifies speed.

Turn Rate is how often (in rounds) a ship can make an 11.5-degree turn. For example, a turn rate of 3 round means the ship can turn 11.5-degrees once every three rounds, so the ship might turn the first round, then the fourth, again on the seventh, again on the tenth, and so on.

Crew is how many crew members are needed to effectively man the rigging, sails, and guns. Less than this, and you start to take penalties.

Passengers is how many passengers can be accommodated with modest comforts and their own bunk to sleep on.

Cargo is a measure of how much tonnage the ship can transport safely.
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Crew Roster]
_The Coral Curse_ Crew Roster

_Quality (Number) Brief description_

Morale:
AC:
Hit Points:
Melee Attack:
Ranged Attack:

Speed Modifier:
Seamanship:
Passive Perception:
Cannon Reload:
Sail Change:

Special:

----------------

Quality: A crew's quality - rabble, poor, average, seasoned, or expert - is of utmost importance, influencing many factors such as morale, how fast they can push a vessel, how quickly they reload cannons and change the sails, and their seamanship proficiency.

*Rabble* are mostly Cannon Fodder.
*Poor* crew are a mix of Sailors and Cannon Fodder, with a few Old Salts.
*Average* crew are mostly Sailors with some Old Salts, and a few Buccaneers, Midshipmen, and/or Pirates.
*Seasoned* crew are an equal mix of Sailors, Old Salts, Buccaneers, Midshipmen, and/or Pirates.
*Expert* crew are mostly Buccaneers, Midshipmen, and/or Pirates.


QualityMoraleSpeedSeamanshipCannon ReloadSail ChangeRabble-2-3 knots+030 rounds20 roundsPoor-1-2 knots+124 rounds15 roundsAverageNo modifierNo modifier+220 rounds10 roundsSeasoned+1+2 knots+316 rounds6 roundsExpert+2+3 knots+412 rounds3 rounds

Certain factors can also influence a crew's quality as shown below.

*CREW QUALITY ADJUSTMENTS*

 
Captian has 15 Fame - increase quality by two ranks (replacing Fame 5).
Captain has 5 Fame - increase quality one rank.
Firm discipline - increase quality by one rank.
Lax or brutal discipline - decrease quality by one rank.
A Jonah is aboard - decrease quality by one rank.

Number: The number of hands making a full crew complement.

Morale: Morale is an all-around saving throw bonus, regardless of the save called for.

AC: Armor Class.

Hit Points: A summation of the hit points of all crew members. Act as hit points as normal, except they don't completely heal back during a long rest; instead they return at the rate of 1 per day (or more with an able ship's surgeon). However, there are four threshold values at 75% HP, 50% HP, 25% HP and 0 HP which a crew cannot heal beyond without recruiting new members (as some have been killed in action).

Melee Attack: The melee attack for most crew members.

Ranged Attack: The ranged attack for most crew members.

Speed Modifier: Adjust the ship's current speed by this amount.

Seamanship: The proficiency check crew members use when performing ship-related tasks.

Passive Perception: When crew members mans the lookout, use their passive perception for determining sighting distance and identification of ships.

Cannon Reload: How many rounds it takes the crew to reload a cannon.

Sail Change: How many rounds it takes the crew to adjust, add, or subtract canvas to change the sail state. There are six sail states: No Sail, Minimum Sail, Fighting Sail, Plain Sail, Full Sail, and Extra Sail.

Special: If the crew has any special traits, they go here.
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=The Rotation]
[h3]The Rotation[/h3]
When peacefully under way, crews fall into a regular rhythm of handling various tasks according to morning (4:00-12:00), afternoon (12:00-20:00), and night (20:00-4:00) shifts. While Navies often divide these further into 4-hour blocks, these divisions work for our purposes because they correspond to three different checks made to see if there are random encounters at sea. Able Seaman generally catch sleep when they can - usually two 3 or 4-hour naps on different shifts in the rotation. Idlers (including carpenters, surgeons, chaplains, pursers, sailmakers, clerks, cooks, schoolmasters, and passengers) and magic-users requiring a long rest to regain their spells are allowed to sleep thru the entire night shift, though even they must respond to a command "to quarters."

For convenience, you should come up with a general 3-shift rotation for each of your PCs, using the guidelines below; think of this as akin to establishing marching order in a traditional D&D game combined with more robust downtime rules. Bear in mind that just because your official position might be, say, Captain, that doesn't mean your post in the rotation need always be Captain; you might spend time Researching or as Helmsman, for example.



> *Sample Rotation (Dr. Stephen Maturin, Surgeon/Intelligence Officer on HMS Surprise)*
> 
> Morning (4:00-12:00)
> 4:00-8:00 Consults medical texts, nautical texts, and espionage reports as needed. (Researching)
> 8:00-12:00 Learns how to man rigging and sails with crew. He is often rescued from various falls in and off the ship. (Training/Crew)
> 
> Afternoon (12:00-20:00)
> Tends to patients. (Surgeon)
> 
> Night (20:00-4:00)
> Plays cello with Captain Aubrey and drinks khat tea before retiring to sleep. (long rest)




Boatswain: The boatswain directly oversees crew on deck, makes decisions about how best to apply the crew's numbers toward the captain's orders, and directly reports on the state of the ship (physically and morale-wise) to the captain. The boatswain player handles all non-combat rolls involving the crew, such as ability checks, morale checks, and saves.
Carpenter: The carpenter plugs leaks and handles repairs to the hull, masts, yards, and hatches. Field repairs require a supply of lumber (either cargo, taken from another ship, or harvested from an island), and occur at the rate of 50 hit points per day with 80% of the crew pitching in (50 hit points per 2 days with 60%, per 3 days with 40%, or per 4 days with 25%); make a Craft check (DC = damage ship sustained / 10), the amount by which you succeed is the number of hours the time is reduced.
Captain: While peacefully underway, the captain may devote time to actively managing the crew. This includes raising spirits, calling for votes on a situation, administering justice, investigating potential mutinies, and so forth. When needed, the captain player makes Sway checks (a special type of Charisma check  = Charisma modifier + 1/2 Fame rounded down) to determine the crew's behavior.
Cook: The cook makes meals, pure and simple. The player might use this opportunity to get to know the crew, drug someone's food, or try out a new culinary idea. When trying out a new culinary idea, Roll the Bones and interpret to creatively determine how the food affects the crew.
*Crafting: You must be proficient in the associated tools to craft, and in some cases you may need special materials. For every day you spend crafting, you can craft one or more items with a market value of 5 gp (you can work multiple days for higher value items). You must expend raw materials worth half the total market value. Aboard a ship, coopers (barrel-makers), sail-makers , weavers, and cobblers are highly value; coopers for making barrels to keep gunpowder dry, food free of pests, and water/spirits from leaking into the bilge, sail-makers for maintaining the sail canvases, flags, hammocks, and bunks; weavers/cobblers for fixing the crew's clothes.
Crew: Crew are usually NPCs, though a PC who wishes may join them in tending to mundane affairs of the ship. Crew perform menial labor like hoisting and hauling the sails, swabbing the decks, splicing and joining rope, coiling up rigging, slushing the mainmast, manning the headsails, filling the scuttlebutt and fire buckets, handling the anchor, and so forth. Small or agile characters may work at the tops reeling, furling, and loosing the sails. The player might use this opportunity to get to know the crew, covertly track down a killer or spy among them, cess out plans for mutiny, or plant the seeds of mutiny.
Helmsman: The helmsman takes the ship's wheel and steers to maintain heading. If the DM indicates a piloting check is needed (e.g. to avoid a hazard), the helmsman player rolls. Likewise, if the DM indicates there is a random encounter at sea, either the helmsman player rolls (and reports the results in their post) or the next player to post after the DM does so (whoever gets to it first).
Lookout: The lookout takes to the crow's nest when winds are favorable (or stays on deck with a spyglass in high winds), to keep an eye on the horizon for incoming ships. The lookout makes a Perception check (DC depending on conditions) to determine the ship's size and type, with higher results (5+) identifying country of origin and style of manufacture, and exceptional results (10+) identifying the flag and individuals aboard. Likewise, in rare situations where naval surprise might be possible (fog, moonless night, labyrinthine coves), the lookout uses their passive Perception to avoid surprise.
Master Gunner: The master gunner maintains the ship's weapons in good repair, and on some ships determines when to release guns to the crew. The master gunner player keeps track of all cannons, cannon shot, and gunpowder for the entire ship.
Musician: The musician provides rousing jigs for entertainment, soothing dinner music, and leads the crew in shanties for work tempo. Simply having a skilled musician play increases the crew's quality (morale) by one step so long as the musician plays and no fight (or similar emergency) is imminent. The musician player might wish to learn some sea shanties or invent some of their own!
Quartermaster: The quartermaster keeps the accounting books of the ship, distributes supplies and booty to the crew, determines when to jettison or use cargo for other reasons than trade, when to ration supplies, and resolves minor disputes or minor issues of discipline. The quartermaster player keeps track of treasure and oversees trading.
*Recuperating: While not normally part of a rotation, sometimes recuperation is necessary. For every three days recuperating, you can make a DC 15 Constitution save, and if successful choose one of these results: (1) End one effect on you preventing you from gaining hit points. (2) For next 24 hours gain advantage on saves against one disease or poison currently affecting you.
*Researching: Performing research on a ship typically involves pouring over reports, charts, maps, and texts acquired from other ships or while at port. The DM determines whether you have sufficient documents to perform your desired research and how many days/shifts are required to find the information you seek.
Sailing Master: The sailing master (a Lieutenant on naval ships) is in charge of navigation, identifying safe harbors and potential hazards on maps, and managing the sails (deciding how much sail to let out, how to orient the sails to the wind, and when to take down the sails). The player determines the ship's speed, makes any checks relating to the sails, calculates travel time, and should be passingly familiar with common sailing concepts (like how bearing and amount of sial exposed to wind influence speed). Check out SEA-DISTANCES.ORG - Distances for a great tool for estimating travel times by sail.
Striker: The striker fishes for large fish and traps sea turtles, lobsters, manatees, and other marine animals for food. The striker player makes a Survival check to forage (DC 5 abundant waters, DC 10 average waters, DC 15 poorly stocked waters, DC 20 overfished waters). The degree of success is how many crew members you feed with your catch that day. A result of 20 is a whale hunt which feeds the entire crew for days and provides numerous byproducts for supplies and trade, while a 1 is a Sea Beastie trapped in the nets or harpooned.
Surgeon: The surgeon tends to patients, and must be proficient with and have access surgeon's tools (or have curative magic). Crew damage doesn't heal overnight like PC damage, instead it is restored at the rate of 1 HP per day (2 if they are allowed long rests). If the crew are damaged, the surgeon player makes a Medicine check once per 8-hour shift (DC = damage crew sustained / 10), the amount by which you succeed is the number of HP they regain. Alternately, curative magic might be used.
*Training: With an instructor you endeavor to learn a new tool proficiency or language. Training requires a total of 250 days, and there may be costs associated with the instruction depending on your teacher and nature of the training (1 gp/day is a guideline).
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=All Hands to Quarters!]
[h3]All Hands to Quarters![/h3]
"All hands to quarters" (or "beat to quarters, ye crack-handed deck apes!") is the command given when entering combat (or navigating a storm, in a chase, running a blockade, or other high tension situation); it advises all crew to take up their combat stations and be ready for a fight. The various "quarters" on a ship include:

Artillery: During combat, magic-users often fill the roll of artillery, applying spells to great effect against enemy crews and ships. Alternately, a character might man unconventional weapons like ballistae or Greek fire throwers.
Boatswain: During combat, the boatswain oversees the rescue of any men overboard and determines when to leave a man behind or to send an injured man to the surgeon. The boatswain player rolls the crew's saves, morale checks, and ability checks as normal, and also devises strategies and rolls (the precise check varies) to rescue men overboard.
Carpenter: The carpenter handles repairs in the heat of battle. The carpenter player rolls Craft (carpentry) or Dexterity (shipwright's tools), using the result as the amount of HP repaired (tables in Skull & Bones determine how long this takes). If the ship has taken than half its total HP in damage, then the carpenter can only patch it (restoring up to 25% of damage done) and further repairs must be done in field or port.
Captain: During combat, the captain is the ultimate authority, and his or her decisions about strategy and tactics are final. The player also handles crew melee attack and damage during boarding scenarios.
Crew: During combat, some of the crew stay on the sails while the rest either form powder crews to man the cannons or take to the deck to fire volleys of pistol and musket shot and prepare for boarding. A player character among the crew may take over crew ranged attack and damage rolls (for pistol/muskets) from the Master Gunner, and/or crew melee attack and damage rolls from the Captain.
Crow's Nest: During combat, a skilled sniper may be sent up into the crow's nest with several muskets and lots of shot (or a bevy of spells, scrolls, or wand) to wreck havoc during close naval combat and boarding scenarios.
Gunner: A gunner oversees the firing of some number of cannons by the crew and can personally fire one cannon. Typically a gunner will be responsible for all cannons on one side of the ship (i.e. fore gunner, aft gunner, port broadside gunner, starboard broadside gunner). The player rolls attack and damage for canonfire from the side of the ship under their command.
Helmsman: During combat, the helmsman's initiative (modified by ship Manueverability) determines the ship's initiative, the helmsman player rolls opposed Intelligence (watercraft) or Wisdom (watercraft) checks to resist/attempt boarding, and rolls attack when ramming.
Master Gunner: During combat, the master gunner takes on the role of a gunner for one side of the ship, and also determines overall rate of fire (timing being the great secret of cannon fighting), reloading protocols, and the use of any special shot (e.g. grape shot, chain shot, heated irons). The player handles all cannon fire not handled by a gunner PC, and also rolls crew ranged attack and damage (pistol and musket fire).
Quartermaster: During combat, the quartermaster handles the application of any non-traditional weapons created from cargo, such as sea mines and makeshift grenades.
Sailing Master: During combat, the sailing master player determines the ship's speed and makes any checks relating to the sails as normal. They also make opposed Intelligence (watercraft) or Wisdom (watercraft) checks when attempting to outmaneuver an enemy ship, or steal the wind from a ship's sails (or resist such an attempt).
Support: During combat, musicians and chaplains often take on a supporting role in order to rally the crew's morale (allowing them to make Sway checks with the captain's go ahead), orchestrate careful timing of a plan via drums/horns, attempt to demoralize the enemy with Intimidate checks, special abilities, or spells (or counter such attempts with Perform checks).
Surgeon: If not himself engaged in combat, the surgeon makes Medicine checks to stabilize the dying, performs emergency surgeries, and casts curative spells if they have access to magic.
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Ship Combat Rules]Ship combat rules will go here...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

The Piratey one sounds fun.    (Tentative interest - timing is an issue as I am very recently unemployed.)


----------



## fireinthedust

I know too much about Dragon Mountain to play it.  

Pirates could be fun.  So could Witcher (though I'm unfamiliar with the setting)


I'm tentatively interested, but I would like to see a strong concept for the game being pitched.

EDIT:  Not intending to sound like a "richard", just suggesting that this usually helps a game keep going, from experience.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Witcher or Pirates would be great, in that order assuming you'd have me. I've always been intrigued by the world of the Witcher, the grit and darkness of the world are attractive, but it waits on my long kindle list.

Planescape and Al-Qadim also sound like fun.


----------



## Quickleaf

[h2]Encounter Tables[/h2]
[SBLOCK=Port Encounter Tables]
[h2]Port Encounter Table (d20)[/h2]
When determining a port encounter, roll d20 on this table and d8 on the NPC table. For "port-specific encounters", a *pirate port* welcomes pirates or is otherwise lawless, a *neutral port *is one where the PCs don't have a Letter of Marque and haven't attacked, and a *hostile port *is one where the PCs have attacked vessels of the nation controlling the port.


Port Beastie (d20).
Port Beastie (d20).
Brawl; belligerents at tavern get into fight with PCs, (d6) 1-Sailors and Ship Officer, 2-Buccaneers or Pirates, 3-Royal Marines, 4-Spy (MM) using PCs as distraction, 5-Veterans (MM) who fought on different side of war, 6-drunken Mage (MM).
Challenger; one of the PCs is challenged to a (d6) 1-traditional fencing duel (see Skull & Bones pg. 74), 2-anything goes pirate-style duel, 3-bout of fisticuffs, 4-match of "insult _____" (e.g. arm wrestling, sword fighting, expectorating), 5-drinking contest, 6-contest of something truly ridiculous or outlandish (e.g. crocodile wrestling).
Contact or Ally; PCs encounter one of their contacts/allies (d6) 1-doing their job, 2-enjoying time with family, loved ones, or the bottle, 3-engaging in an embarrassing hobby, 4-in an argument with another NPC, 5-puzzling over a dilemma, 6-in danger!
Contest; port governor or other noble is hosting a contest, (d6) 1-bounty on a specific pirate, 2-present most fabulous treasure in one month, 3-sailing or horseback race around island, 4-kill the most of a particular aquatic animal or beastie, 5-help noble win someone's affections, 6-devise a contraption according to noble's wild specifications.
Corpse; PCs find a dead body, (d6) 1-unidentifiable sea monster, 2-corpse whose circumstance of death implicates one of the PCs, 3-prominent murder victim, 4-pirate with clue tattooed on body, 5-one of the PC's contacts, 6-dramatically killed with carved or pinned message on chest.
Criminal Intent; the PCs are targeted by (d6) 1-Gang of Thugs (MM) who intend to mug them, 2-Bandits (MM) who try to pickpocket or steal from them, possibly with a trained Baboon (MM), 3-Spy (MM) fleeing who tries to plant something on them, 4-NPC who tries to con them, 5-NPC working with authorities who plans to entrap them, 6-NPC who intends to blackmail them.
Enemy; PCs encounter one of their enemies (d6)  1-doing their job, 2-enjoying time with family, loved ones, or the bottle, 3-engaging in an embarrassing hobby, 4-in an argument with another NPC, 5-after the PCs, 6-in danger!
Fire; a building or ship catches fire, threatening the PC's ship, lodging, or their allies (see "Fire Fighting" Skull & Bones pg. 119).
Found Item; PCs find a valuable item, map, letter, etc. Make it up or roll on one of the Trinkets tables. Who is looking for it?
Harrassment from Authorities; Guards (MM) or the equivalent throw their weight around and harass PCs, (d4) 1-extortion, 2-making fun of one or more PCs, 3-giving grief to one of their Contacts, 4-writing PCs up for a minor offense or otherwise being unhelpful.
Hiring; either a captain is hiring, or new crew seek out the PCs to be hired aboard.
Gathering; (d6) 1-busy market with shipment of exotic goods just arrived, 2-angry mob (protesting against ruler, chasing someone out of town, or committing hate crimes), 3-procession of monks, 4-wedding, 5-funeral, 6-firefly catching, grunion run, clam bake, etc.
Mistaken Identity; one or more of the PCs is mistaken for someone else. Roll on NPC Table to determine who they've been mistaken as, and add some personal element to it, such as the mistaken identity is in debt or a scorned lover.
Prisoner; (d6) 1-escaped prisoner who they can help or turn in, 2-a dog carrying prison keys in its mouth, 3-chain gang being led to dungeon or execution, 4-message from a prisoner who tries to recruit PCs via blackmail, 5-an ally or contact is taken prisoner, 6-person with information PCs need is in prison.
Prominent Personage; PCs encounter an important/historical political, religious, military, or mercantile NPC.
Slice of Life; (d6) 1-lost child caterwauling, 2-children playing at "pirates and commodores", 3-herd animals blocking the street amidst much yelling, 4-singing pirates who just don't stop, 5-chatty and flirtatious women, 6-crazy old coot with wild fish tales.
Spectacle; (d8) 1-shantyman, 2-puppet show, 3-carnival, 4-hanging, 5-monster menagerie, 6-miracle worker or preacher, 7-snake oil salesman, 8-two NPCs engaged in a brawl or duel.
Port-specific encounter (d6).

[h3]NPC Table (d8)[/h3]
Refer to_ Buccaneers & Bokor issue 5_ for NPC Contact tables for each of the following categories.

Colonist (d20).
Upper Class (d20).
Indentured Servant (d20).
Tribal (d20).
Sailor (d20).
Underworld (d20).
Pirate (d20).
Slave (d20).

[h3]Pirate Port Encounters (d6)[/h3]

Murder; PCs witness a murder in progress, (d6) 1-prostitute/client, 2-murderer is clearly trying to implicate one of the PCs, 3-prominent personage/mysterious assassin, 4-pirate/pirate, 5-one of the PC's contacts attacked by agent of one of their enemies, 6-Port Beastie/innocent (or are they?).
Hijack; Buccaneers led by Bandit Captain (MM) attempt to take the PCs' ship.
Seller's Market; all sale prices are 20% higher than normal, rare trade goods can be found, and more regulation.
Buyer's Market; all sale prices are 20% lower than normal, bulk discounts can be found, and more smuggling.
Parley; PCs summoned to meeting with Captain and Officers of another pirate ship to discuss offers of partnership, resolution of disputes, etc.
Attack! The pirate port is raided by naval Warships of the colonial power that claims the port.

[h3]Neutral Port Encounters (d6)[/h3]

Press Gang; large group of Sailors and Royal Marines attempt to force PCs into service of the crown.
Marque Offer; PCs summoned to meeting with island's Governor to discuss terms of being granted a Letter of Marque.
Seller's Market; all sale prices are 20% higher than normal, rare trade goods can be found, and more regulation.
Buyer's Market; all sale prices are 20% lower than normal, bulk discounts can be found, and more smuggling.
Recognized; an NPC recognizes PCs, what do they do? (d6) 1-seeks revenge on one of PCs who killed their loved one, 2-reports PCs to authorities, 3-spies on PCs, 4-blackmails PCs, 5-tries to seduce a PC or win their favor, 6-offers to hire PCs.
Attack! The port is attacked by the opposing side during Queen Anne's War; the English and Dutch are aligned against the French and Spanish.

[h3]Hostile Port Encounters (d6)[/h3]

Recognized; an NPC recognizes PCs, what do they do? (d6) 1-seeks revenge on one of PCs who killed their loved one, 2-reports PCs to authorities, 3-spies on PCs, 4-blackmails PCs, 5-tries to seduce a PC or win their favor, 6-offers to hire PCs.
Arrest; a large number of Guards (MM) led by Constable attempt to arrest the PCs, so they can be convicted and hung.
Execution; a scheduled execution involves one of the PCs, a contact, or an ally.
Secret Meeting; PCs summoned to a secret meeting with Constable, Commodore, or Naval Commander to discuss a discrete offer of employment for shady business.
Navy; naval Warships of the port's colonial power arrive, trapping the PCs in port until they find a sneaky way out.
Attack! The port is attacked by the opposing side during Queen Anne's War; the English and Dutch are aligned against the French and Spanish.

[h3]Port Beasties (d20)[/h3]

Apparitions; called duppies (Jamaica) or jumbies (Monseratt), (d4) 1-Banshee (MM), 2-Ghost (MM), 3-Specter (MM), 4-Wraith (MM).
Constructs; (d4) 1-Animated Objects (MM) re-skinned with nautical theme, possibly with a Shantyman or gnomish inventor responsible for the strangeness, 2-Flesh Golem (MM) on the loose from a mad Bokor, 3-Gargoyle (MM) on church animate to go on a killing spree due to the light of an eclipse, a curse come to fruition, or awakened by a wicked cleric to retrieve something stolen, 4-Scarecrow (MM) as voodoo effigies given sinister life.
Critters; (d4) 1-Giant Rats (MM) fouling provisions, eating pets, and spreading disease, 2-Mastiff (MM) pack on the trail of a wounded beastie, 3-Sinister Seagull on the lookout for ships to vex, 4-Succarath (Su-Monkey) playing a dangerous game of charades with dock workers.
Creepy Beasties; (d6) 1-Douen, souls of unbaptised dead children or fey who appear naked with backwards facing feet and a straw hat that always covers their eyes, they play pranks and lure children away from home, 2-Duergar (MM) as cursed or foreign dwarves in league with powers of Hell or the Abyss, 3-Flumph (MM) as floating jellyfish that appear at night to warn of danger posed by aberrations, however their eerie psychic insights (or the promise of capturing a live flumph) may turn folk against them, 4-Marraenoloth come to ferry a soul whose time is past due to the Shores of Death, but willing to "negotiate" with the living for the doomed soul, 5-Nothic (MM), cloaked fortune-tellers twisted by pacts made with Abyss, they often foretell hangings or drownings, and cannot resist being hidden in the crowd during a public execution, macabre voyeurs that they are, 6-Will-o-Wisp (MM) floating at outskirts at night whispering of lost hopes and ancient despair.
Devils (MM); (d6) 1-Barbed Devil covered in fish hooks colloquially called "gunpowder devils" because they act as gun smugglers to the desperate, often accompanied by Spined Devils, 2-Bearded Devil disguised as old salt in heavy coat luring sailors to commit violence at any slight and mutiny against weak captains, 3-Bone Devil as incarnation of pirate skull & bones, whispers into captain's ear at night, turning him or her into an increasingly cruel taskmaster, 4-Chain Devil disguised as slave luring slave-owners to commit atrocities and slaves to seek bloody revenge, 5-Erinyes who can polymorph into a ship's figurehead luring captains and officers to conquer the weak, 6-Imp acting as wizard's ingratiating familiar luring seekers of forbidden lore with hints of secret treasure...at a price.
Djab (dark spirits); (d8) 1-Azagon La Croix, 2-Carisona, 3-Lel-Za-Bol, 4-Rataron the Bold, 5-Six Thousand Men, 6-Shimerack the Chitterer, 7-Signifying Monkey, 8-Zape Totec.
Doppelgänger (MM); assumes the role of a prominent personage who has been (d6) 1-killed, 2-held for ransom, 3-press-ganged, 3-turned over to enemy faction, 5-hired doppelgänger to replace them, 6-died of natural causes a while ago and doppelgänger honors their driend's memory.
Goblinoids (MM); (d4) 1-Goblins raiding port for supplies, with penchant for rum, 2-3-Hobgoblin slavers who indiscriminately abduct freemen, known for wearing shrunken heads of their foes, 4-Bugbear mercenary press-gang for the Crown, terrifying tales told of "dragging daddy away in the dead of the night."
Hag (MM); (d4) 1-green hag disguised at tavern or trading house hinting at hopeless ventures and reveling in despairing sailors, or perhaps luring a loves truck noblewoman to her doom, 2-3-night hag known as La Diablesse corrupting mortals or leading evil witches, though her disguise always has a single flaw - a cloven hoof or backward facing feet - that reveals her true nature, 4-sea hag disguised as hideous crone whispered to be a witch.
Kenku (MM); called "keeteels", have a varied colorful appearance much like tropical birds, (d6) 1-bright green parrot-esque bookies for gambling ring which may involve Cockatrice (MM) fighting, 2-sleek dark metallic purple smugglers of firearms, drugs, and arcane contraband with lair in shipwreck turned roost for Swarm of Ravens (MM), 3-white with colorful crests entertainers running a scam on the crowd, 4-brown conduct ritualized punishment wherein one of their fellows is forced to wear heavy wooden wings as others jeer at him, 5-rare black-feathered "crows" often tied to the crow's nest by superstitious pirates to grant them luck spotting treasure ships, 6-red and grey with flamboyant crests part of a demon cult led by a Vrock (MM).
Lycanthropes; (d6) 1-Jackalwere (MM) disguised as beggar or down-on-his-luck sailor, seeking to lure victims to Lamia (MM) master, 2-Seawolves disguised as whalers prey on innocents, press-gang sailors, and sabotage ships, 3-Wereboar (MM) as vengeful spirit hunting down buccaneers feasting on roasted pig, 4-Wererats (MM) disguised as smugglers operate from sewers and abandoned ships, 5-Weretiger (MM) disguised as hunter/trapper visiting port, 6-Werewolf (MM) as loup garou who gained their lycanthropy thru a deal with the Devil and are required to spill so much blood each night.
Ogre (MM); (d4) 1-ogre gang led by Half-Ogre (MM) trying to make them a better class of criminal, 2-brought to port as part of civilizing effort by enlightened man, 3-working as longshoreman and fighting in ring at night to make ends meet, 4-Oni (MM) disguised as traveler or colonist seeking passage, planning to slaughter crew one by one.
Revenant (MM); (d4) 1-pirate driven by Voodoo spell to kill Commodore who sentenced him to hang, 2-mysterious revenant hunting down one of the PCs' contacts or allies, 3-dwarven revenant who died drinking Rumfaustian has it in for the bartender who served him, 4-lady revenant seeking pirate who press-ganged her husband and led him to death and her to suicide.
Shadows; (d4) 1-Shadow Demon (MM) hunting down those who slew its original form and prevented it from returning to the Abyss, 2-Shadow (MM) summoned by vengeful Bokor to kill a particular individual, 3-Sailors or Pirates with the Shadow Dragon template (MM) (minus bite and shadow breath) as men who ventured too close to the Shores of Death and are sworn to deliver souls to a Marraenoloth, 4-Naval Captain with Shadow Dragon template (MM) (minus bite and shadow breath) who doesn't realize he has been cursed by Aztec or Mayan treasure he recovered.
Squicky Beasties; (d4) 1-Carrion Crawler (MM) feasting on detritus from ships being careened and bilges emptied, 2-Otyugh (MM) buried in mounds of offal, heaps of composting sugar cane, or rotting carcass of a beached whale, 3-4-Rust Monster (MM) colloquially called "rust lobsters", they are parasites eating grommets from sails, nails from planks, and triggers from muskets, often the Governor's Office offers a reward for their carcasses.
Succubus (MM); (d4) 1-disguised as high-class courtesan weaving web of blackmail, 2-disguised as official in Governor's Office exacerbating corruption, 3-disguised as agent of Inquisition inspiring dark desires in clergy, 4-disguised as spouse of prominent personage who is under her sway, possibly with or looking for Cambion (MM) offspring.
Vampire (MM); as Soucoyants, vampires that shed their skin like clothes when assuming mist form and are vulnerable to salt; (d4) 1-Bat Swarms, Rat Swarms, and Wolves (MM) plague the port, 2-physician can't treat woman who, unbeknown to the physician, is soon to arise as a Vampire Spawn (MM), 3-Vampire Spawn (MM) carrying out instructions of their master, 4-Vampire (MM) in disguise.
Yuan-ti Pureblood (MM); disguised as foreign merchants on a mission for their island masters, (d4) 1-assassination, 2-espionage, 3-sabotage, 4-theft or abduction.
Zombies & Skeletons; (d6) 1-Zombies (MM) under the command of a Bokor, possibly Dread Zombies instead, 2-Zombies (MM) under the command of a Zombie Lord, possibly accompanied by Crawling Claws (MM), 3-uncontrolled Zombies (MM) mysteriously emerge from ocean drawn to a specific place, object, or person, 4-Skeletons (MM) with Dry Bones template making music in graveyard or otherwise causing mischief, 5-cavalcade of Skeletons (MM) on Warhorse Skeletons (MM) raid the port and drag off victims, 6-Voodoo celebration goes awry when effigy animates as Minotaur Skeleton (MM).
Roll on Sea Beasties Table; it may be injured and beached, captured by an NPC, or an amphibian come to port to trade or raid.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Sea Encounter Tables]
[h2]Sea Encounter Table (d10)[/h2]
Ships are (d4): 1-Dutch, 2-English, 3-French, 4-Spanish. 40% full cargo hold, otherwise roll d100 to determine % of cargo. What is the ship doing? 70% underway, 10% anchored, fishing, or celebrating, 10% naval combat, 10% other state of distress.


Storm (see Skull & Bones pg. 111).
Aquatic Animals: (d12) 1-Dire Squid, 2-Dolphins as a good omen (+1 crew morale for rest of the day), 3-Giant Sea Horses (MM) (possibly re-skinned as hippocampus), 4-Giant Whale (Leviathan), 5-Killer Whales (MM) or Grey/Right Whales, 6-Octopi (MM) latched to treasure or sailor, 7-Swarm of Ravens (MM) (re-skinned as seagulls, possibly with a Sinister Seagull) or Flying Snakes (MM), 8-Sea Turtles (25% with elder that speaks), 9-Sharks (MM) (Giant Shark, Hunter Shark, or Reef Shark), 10-Swarm of Jellyfish, 11-Swarm of Quippers (MM) (barracuda), 12-Unicorn (MM) (re-skinned as wise gentle narwhal).
Tiny/Small Vessel: rowboat, ship's boat, fishing boat, or barge.
Merchantman (1d3 ships); if two or three ships 50% Corvette/Frigate escort. (d6) 1-3 Medium (Sloop/Schooner), 4-5 Large (Brigantine/Pinnace), 6 Huge (West Indiaman).
Warship; 80% solitary, 15% squadron (3 Corvettes), 5% flotilla (1d4+2 ships). (d10) 1-4 Medium (Corvette/Frigate), 5-7 Large/Huge (Fourth Rate/Third Rate), 8-9 Gargantuan (Second Rate), 10 Colossal (First Rate).
Pirate/Privateer (1d3 ships); (d6) 1-3 Medium, 4-5 Large, 6 Huge.
Sea Beastie (d20).
Crew Conflict (d12).
Navigation Hazard (d10).
Special Encounter (d10).

[h3]Sea Beasties (d20)[/h3]

The Kraken (MM); say your prayers!
Aboleth servitors; 1-Skum boarding party sent to retrieve captives, 2-Skum beginning to develop telepathy with other races is found gasping on deck, crew want to kill it, and a Chuul (MM) is in pursuit of the renegade, 3-all water on ship becomes supernaturally fouled, Skum and Chuul (MM) clinging to underside of hull wait for crew to weaken from dehydration before attacking, 4-waterproof scroll case floats by, within an ancient treasure map to nearby tiny rocky islands, though map doesn't mention Chuul guarding it (MM).
Coelenite; coral/calcite hive mind creatures (from AL-QADIM Golden Voyages); (d4) 1-sailor showing off dead piece of Coelenite suddenly notices coral creatures slipping over the side of the deck to reclaim piece of itself, 2-grow over Skeletons (MM) or Zombies (MM) controlling their actions, 3-while ship rests near coral Coelenite forms around hull trying to trap it in place, bits of ship parts imbedded in coral warn of the danger, 4-crew member spots Coelenite colony and tries to talk captain into attacking for the Coelenite husks which will fetch a great price at market.
Cloaker (MM); as Ixitxachitl; (d4) 1-hide in shallows waiting for sailors to come ashore before attacking, 2-coral reef devoid of life but swimming with "manta rays" and filled with strange totems, 3-attack leaping across bow to drag crew off the ship, 4-vampiric ixitxachitl attempts to drain the life of one crew member, turning him into a Vampire Spawn (MM) who will then try to sabotage ship.
Dragon Turtle (MM); sometimes called Aspidochelone or Zaratan; (d4) 1- halfling village on shell appearing as floating island, 2-only head emerges to demand tribute, but otherwise is sociable, relating tales of pirates throughout history, 3-dragon turtle is sick and regurgitating treasure it last swallowed, 4-viciously attacks ship, potentially with Sahuagin (MM) followers.
Elemental; (d4) 1-2-Caller From The Deeps, 3-Water Elemental (MM); as Ailusairad djab with ability to create whirlwind (see Skull & Bones pg. 153), 4-Air Elemental (MM) as Badessy the Wind djab with ability to create vortex (see Skull & Bones pg. 153).
Hydra (MM); Lusca as shark/octopus-like amphibious hydra with tentacle grab attacks; (d4) 1-floats asleep or in torpor, with only one head barely awake eyeing ship groggily, 2-"blue hole" of opaque cobalt blue water caused by underwater sinkhole, providing perfect medium for Lusca to swim up under the ship, 3-feasts on floating fatty carcass of a whale, 4-swimming fast preparing to dive, has multiple harpoons stuck in it, one with a line a dwarven whaler hangs onto tenaciously.
Jenny Hanniver (S&B); small voracious semi-intelligent ape-like merfolk; (d4) 1-gnaw on rope ladders, sounding lines, and/or fishing nets, 2-attack a man overboard, 3-swarm around chum that fishing crew threw overboard, growing increasingly aggressive and numerous, 4-having a stare-off with one of the animals aboard.
Marid (MM); as huge non-flying Reef Giant; (d4) 1-keenly interested in making trade agreement that hedges out merfolk and sea elves, meanwhile asking of any islands or reef habitat the crew sighted, 2-mansion of reef emerges from coral where giant resides within served by Coelenite colony, 3-two suitors of the same female reef giant ask crew to devise a competition and judge them, 4-challenges any aboard to a pearl diving contest.
Merfolk (MM); (d6) 1-Onijegi (S&B) who have a beautiful Carib human appearance flirting with sailors and offering seashell necklaces for kisses, if pleased by offerings they give good weather, but if not bad weather, 2-Sea Monks (S&B) who enjoy discussing Christian theology and Fish symbolism, 3-wounded and exhausted clinging to side of ship, 4-shyly watch crew from afar before one ventures closer to inquire of her missing human husband, 5-attempt to sabotage any harpoons aboard, steal fishing nets, or play tricks, 6-sing sea shanties and play "starfish catch" with crew while swimming alongside ship (increase crew quality one rank while merfolk accompany ship).
Merrow (MM); (d4) 1-territory marked by bloody water and kelp strands tied about dead sailors, 2-attach sea detritus to bottom of hull with spikes, the drag slowing the ship by several knots, time for a large group to attack, 3-small group attacks to yank crew into water and take them under, 4-hunting aquatic animals or merfolk.
Mind Flayer (MM); amphibious captains of Abyssal ships manned by Skum and/or doomed human thralls; (d4) 1-on a mission to ensure a sailor who made a deal with one of the Abyssal Lords pays up (or to recover a deserter), in either case the sailor/deserter proclaims innocence to the PCs, 2-arcanist captain with Intellect Devourer (MM) familiar feigns civility and invites PCs to negotiate truce in captain's cabin, later serves monkey brain while making a request for "half your crew as slaves" as if it were a completely reasonable request, 3-ship appears to be normal vessel and PCs invited aboard for a concert, when in reality only a few frightened crew were left alive while the rest have had brains extracted and been enthralled, the "concert" turns out to be the enthralled singing madness-inducing dirge, 4-strange braille-like markings (Quallith) found alongside hull, comprehend languages reveals they are the ship's heading...someone aboard is a mind flyer thrall! And their master isn't far behind...soon to burst forth from under the sea, all cannons blazing! Some even fire Intellect Devourers (MM) onto the deck!
Plesiosaurus (MM); as sea serpent: (d4) 1-emerges near bow of ship to watch crew curiously and appraise food, 2-in process of taking down another small or medium ship, 3-rams the ship several times in territorial aggression before swimming off, 4-attacks ship and crew mercilessly.
Sahuagin (MM); (d4) 1-debris of ship soon followed by ominous drone of a sahuagin hunting horn and single swimmer coming toward the ship pursued by waves of sahuagin, 2-sahuagin baron riding Giant Shark (MM) demands tribute for passing thru his demenses...and any elves aboard, 3-sahuagin fill the water, watching with predatory eyes, but won't attack unless they s ell fresh blood, 4-one of the crew has been making offering superstitious offerings of meat to the ocean, and now a sahuagin priestess and scores of hunter sharks circle the ship.
Sea elves; (d2) 1-Drow (MM) (as amphibious evil sea elves) raiding party accompanied by aquatic Cave Fishers and Giant Eels waiting till night to ambush, 2-barrels of smoking oil surface around ship creating smoke cloud which Drow use to sneak aboard to poison and sabotage, 3-Triton (as good sea elf) chained to massive floating crabshell with Drow hidden nearby, 4-Triton procession  accompanied by a variety of aquatic animals and Merfolk (MM).
Sea Hag (MM); (d4) 1-exacting revenge on something beautiful, 2-has unrequited love for an ugly sailor, 3-in disguise leading ship to doom and/or captain to evil, 4-three sisters emerge from ocean to prophesy doom for the ship.
Seaweed monsters; (d4) 1-Kelpie appearing as a green-clad woman, green horse, or hippocampus to lure sailors, 2-Kelpie trailing ship, telepathically filling crew's dreams with sacrificial offering to one of the sea gods, 3-Gibbering Mouther (MM) as amphibious Shoggoth crudely disguised as seaweed and faintly exposed coral, 4-Black Pudding (MM).
Seawolf / Selkie; (d4) 1-Seawolves, lycanthropic wolf-headed seals, hunt sailors and sabotage ships; 2-Seawolves as crew of especially aggressive and cruel pirates, captained by Francois L'Olonnais, a vicious French pirate believed dead, 3-Seawolves hunt down Selkies, 4-Selkies in seal form simply curious or interested in trade.
Siren (S&B); Ciguapas of Hispaniola sometimes accompanied by charmed men or amphibious Harpy (MM) re-skinned as immature sirens; (d4) 1-calling to sailors from rocks surrounded by shallow waters, 2-flirting up close with sailors and offering songs for gifts, 3-Mama Dglo, also called maman du l'eau, a man-eating siren with spellcasting who can assume form of a woman on land, 4-undead sirens with appearance disguised by illusion unless me joins them under water.
Troll (MM) as amphibious Scrags proficient in stealth and only able to regenerate in saltwater; (d4) 1-crates and barrels float in water, each containing loathsome limbs of severed trolls, 2-trail ship until nightfall then sneak aboard and attack, 3-lone troll lured over by smells of what's cooking and persistently whines for food, 4-sent by a Sea Hag (MM), Giant (MM), or Bokor to steal something from the ship.

[h3]Crew Conflict (d12)[/h3]

Crew are shirking duties either due to fatigue, superstition, disagreement, or laziness (re-roll for a well disciplined crew).
Crew have singled out one crew member as a Jonah and pile abuse on him.
Stowaway from last port the ship was at.
Crew member revealed to have secret identity, like a spy, a woman in disguise, or a criminal with bounty on their head.
Crew member agitating against the Captain.
A crew member is missing; (d6) 1-murder, 2-desertion, 3-locked in chest as a prank, 4-lured away by pretty Sea Beastie, 5-passed out drunk in the hold, 6-vanished without a trace...maybe they were a ghost?
Precious cargo, navigation charts, or other important item missing, stolen by one or more of the crew.
Fight breaks out between crew; (d6) 1-ethnic/religious, 2-cheating at gambling, 3-how to divvy booty, 4-who messed up rigging, 5-opinions of the captain, 6-some stupid petty macho reason.
Some supplies have spoiled; d100 to determine % gone bad and % crew sick with food poisoning, unable to attend posts until taking a long rest.
Fire breaks out (20 fire damage) on the galley (see "Fire Fighting" Skull & Bones pg. 119).
Sickness spreading thru the crew; (d6) 1-Dysentery, 2-Malaria, 3-Scurvy, 4-Typhus, 5-Yellow Fever, 6-Magical disease like lycanthropy or mummy rot.
Erratic behavior from one or more crew members from too much time at sea. Could be comical superstition or sinister sabotage. (see "Mental Afflictions" Buccaneers & Bokor issue 2).

[h3]Navigation Hazard (d10)[/h3]

Doldrums; whether a naturally occurring stretch of ocean untouched by winds, or a region of "dead calm" cursed by an evil sea god, no breeze stirs to catch the sails and no current flows to offer escape for 10d10 miles, sargasso mats and undead are common, the weather is hot and dry, and sailors must make a Constitution save (10 + 1/day trapped) each day to avoid becoming sun-touched (suffer a level of exhaustion, 1d6 Wisdom damage, when reduced to 0 Wisdom compelled to swim off or drink saltwater).
Lost; the ship has gone woefully off course, possibly due to magic (e.g. Bermuda Triangle), bad charts, a landmark that shifted, or strange winds/tides.
Marine Minefield; first watch to determine if mines spotted, otherwise helmsman must steer around them, striking one has 75% chance triggering explosion equivalent to 1d4 barrels of gunpowder (20 fire damage each).
Rogue Waves; gargantuan waves several stories tall (some even exceeding 100 ft!) come at the ship, threatening to capsize it, can be navigated with a DC 25 Dexterity (watercraft) check if moving at least 12 knots, a 10th+ level cleric's Divine Intervention, a pact sworn with an Abyssal Lord, or player ingenuity; otherwise the ship must "Roll the Bones", a result of 2-5 meaning it is capsized and potentially destroyed.
Sargasso; gigantic thick matted clump of seaweed that slows any ship entering it into a standstill, can be walked on as difficult terrain but Dexterity (Acrobatics) checks may be required at some points to avoid falling thru, often the site of derelict slim-covered ships, rotting carcasses, and monstrous scavengers.
Sea of Stars; blue bioluminescent phytoplankton glimmers in the astoundingly reflective waters at night, Sway checks are required to get crew members to barely follow commands or else they simply stare amazed, looking too long at reflected images in the water requires a DC 12 Wisdom save or the character jumps overboard, in some cases the night sky might seem to descend into the sea and the entire crew have the sensation of flying and experience strange visions, sirens or Abyssal beasties may be encountered.
Shoal, Reef, Sandbar, or Tidal Marsh (see "Running Aground" Skull & Bones pg. 109).
Saint Elmo's Fire; named after the patron saint of sailors, St. Elmo's Fire manifests as blue-green flame or sphere of light at the top of the masts and dancing along the yardarms, though sailors often regard it as good luck (increasing their quality one rank for several hours thereafter), it signals great atmospheric electricity which interferes with the functioning of compasses, also if there hasn't been a storm recently St. Elmo's Fire signals an impending lightning storm.
Shores of Death; a strange fog covers 1d6 square nautical miles, reducing visibility to 300 feet, chill runs thru the bones of the crew (reducing their quality by one rank while in the fog), Will o' Wisps (MM) can be seen in the distance, voices of dead relatives whisper to crew, and numerous skiffs bearing the recently dead to their judgement crawl thru the fog piloted by Maerrenoloths.
Waterspouts; short lived (10-30 minute) convective winds creating 1d6 mini-tornadoes over the water with potential to carry unsecured creatures and gear aloft, avoided by adopting 90-degree course away from their direction of travel.

[h3]Special Encounter (d10)[/h3]

Land Ho! (Uncharted Island).
Mare Tenebrarum (see Buccaneers & Bokor issue 1) / Maelstrom; as hurricane plus waterspouts, lightning, and vortex spiraling down into the Abyss.
Shipwreck; sinking ship with 30% chance of 5d10-5 survivors and ~20% of cargo salvageable, may also include Beasties of some kind.
Ghost Ship; roll under Pirates for ship size; crew are (d6) 1-zombies, 2-shadows, 3-lacedon ghouls, 4-specters, 5-wights, 6-vampire spawn; captain is (d8) 1-dread zombie (see Skull & Bones pg. 151), 2-ghast, 3-ghost, 4-revenant, 5-wraith, 6-vampire, 7-death knight, 8-lich.
Thing in the Hold; what monster lurks in the ship's hold? (d6) 1-roll on Port Beasties or Island Beasties (depending where PCs last made berth), 2-roll on Abyssal Beasties, 3-Mimic (MM), 4-crew member's nightmare made manifest as Shadow Demon (MM), 5-Stirges (MM), Giant Centipedes (MM), and Swarms of Insects (MM) hatched from dire weevils, 6-stowaway of monstrous humanoid race.
Enemy; one of the PCs' enemies has located their ship and devised a cunning strategy to deal with them.
Castaway; single castaway marooned on a sandbar or floating on a piece of flotsam.
Legend of Piracy; an encounter with (d6) 1-Bengamin Hornigold of the Mary Anne, 2-Henry Jennings, 3-Edward "Blackbeard" Teach of Queen Anne's Revenge, 4-"Calico Jack" Rackham, Anne Bonny, and Mary Reade, 5-Bartholemew "Black Bart" Roberts of the Royal Rover, 6-Charles Vane of the Ranger.
Loa / Sea God(ess); an encounter with (d6) 1-Agwé, 2-Damballah, 3-Simbi, 4-Neptune/Poseidon, 5-Calypso, 6-Lord of the Abyss.
Spanish Treasure Fleet; fleet of ships carrying South American treasures back to Spain (see Skull & Bones pg. 137).
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Island Encounter Tables]
When rolling encounters for an island, roll both 1d3 times on the Island Features table and 1d3 times on the Island Beasties table, and combine the results.

[h3]Island Features (d20)[/h3]

Active Volcano; periodically belches forth ash or causes tremors, and lava flows can be found on one side of island. Fire Beasties at the DM's discretion.
Beach; (d6) 1-strange colored scintillating sands, potentially with quicksand or sinkholes, 2-debris including ship parts, bones, sea glass, mollusk shells, messages in bottles, etc., 3-hundreds of Crabs (MM) and Giant Crabs (MM), 4-hundreds of shore birds nesting aalongside seals and turtles, 5-mirthful faces form in the surf and anyone going for a swim removes an exhaustion level, 6-blowholes send ocean spray dozens of feet into the air and sucking currents form riptides.
Buried Treasure; (d6) 1-waxy dead hands placed in trees will point way toward treasure when fingers lit on fire, but also animate undead when lit, 2-treasure buried in a cave protected by a gauntlet of traps, 3-cache of food, water, sails, pistols, and powder in a makeshift cellar, 4-complex treasure map worked into landscape and only visible from lookout point above, 5-treasure chest that was already dug up, may or may not be opened, 6-a sunken shipwreck just off the island's shores holds the treasure.
Carcass; (d4) 1-massive skeleton covered with canvas and turned into ramshackle dwelling, 2-feasted on by gulls with malign red eyes, 3-small ship was swallowed by whale and could be restored to working order, 4-despite grievous wounds the animal still clings to life.
Chasms and Rope Bridges; 40-100 ft tropical chasms spanned by crude rope bridges entwined with vines (DC 10 Acrobatics to cross without incident), if there are multiple islands the bridges connect them.
Cove; (d6) 1-Buccaneers or Pirates hiding out, 2-enchanting waters lure creatures to swim (DC 15 Wisdom to resist charm) but waters are treacherous and immediately begin drowning, 3-peaceful with tropical birds on cliffs and seals on sandy beach, 4-numerous forested islets and sea stack makes the cove a bit of a maze, 5-perfectly clear diving hole with abundant fish and lobster, 6-stone arch at entrance to cove with small waterfalls pouring over cliffs into the ocean.
Cursed; (d6) 1-leaving the island is next to impossible, treacherous reef, pounding waves, storms, sabotage, and unbelievable circumstances conspire to keep creatures on the island, 2-inanimate objects taken from the island are cursed, either causing shipwrecks or turning into Animated Objects (MM) or Mimics (MM), 3-anyone who leaves the island is plagued by dreams of its beauty and longs to return (gain the Haunted fortune), 4-any humanoid dying on the island animates as undead, 5-the island curses anyone who eats its fruit with bad luck (gain the Accursed fortune), 6-the island gradually drives insane anyone staying there for several days (see "Mental Afflictions" Buccaneers & Bokor issue 2).
Graves; (d6) 1-mass grave of dead colonists or tribesmen, 2-crow's cages with corpses hanging over a chasm, 3-elevated platforms in trees or mountaintops with bundled corpses left for vultures, 4-neatly dug graves marked with white wooden crosses, though several are disturbed, 5-crude pirate's grave with makeshift headstone bearing humorous epitaph, 6-tomb consisting of stepped pyramid or burial mound.
Hazards; (d6) 1-booby traps, 2-quicksand or sinkholes, 3-fire swamp, 4-earthquake and/or avalanche, 5-scalding rain and/or fog, 6-disease.
Isle of the Dead; eerie fogs surround the island, dead NPCs and PCs may be encountered, hungering shades periodically swarm areas but can be deterred with spilled blood or wine, periodically small ships piloted by Maerrenoloths come bearing souls of the freshly dead, governed by a Loa, Djab (dark spirit), or extremely powerful undead monster.
Jungle; (d6) 1-"viper trees" are hidden among normal trees, animating as Giant Snakes (MM) when blood is spilled nearby, 2-cacophony of insects and mosquitos makes sleep virtually impossible, 3-incredibly dense difficult terrain that must be hacked thru with machetes, 4-brooding dark presence, dozens of glowing eyes watch campfires at night, barely audible voices calling out during day from various directions, 5-many medicinal plants grow under the canopy, components for antidotes and potions of healing, 6-poisonous tropical trees irritate exposed skin, ooze poisonous sap, and yield poisonous fruit.
Magic; (d6) 1-areas of the island are wild magic or dead magic zones, 2-time distorted, every day on island equals a week in the world, 3-tracks vanish entirely within an hour, compasses spin like crazy, and divination magic gives inconclusive results, 4-living island communicates telepathically with spellcasters, demanding sacrifices and driving them mad, 5-Crabs (MM) and/or Baboons (MM) are exceedingly curious of sailors and steal stuff when they aren't looking, 6-music filters thru the air and anyone finding the source gains some kind of blessing.
Phantom Island; (d6) 1-island is actually slowly drifting, a problem when returning to where you weighed anchor, 2-island is actually the back of a gargantuan Dragon Turtle (MM) or other sea monster, 3-island shifts between this world an another world, 4-island may never be rediscovered by the same sailors twice, wind and tide conspiring against being found again, 5-island has been improperly named on charts and is actually another island altogether, 6-bizarre tectonic activity causes island to sink beneath the waves every hundred years only to rise up again.
Ruins; (d6) 1-South American dwarven megaliths that once created a summoning circle, 2-Mayan elven stepped pyramid with stylized animal carvings, 3-partially submerged pier foundations of triton origin depicting scenes of the splintering of race into elves, triton, and drow, 4-massive stone heads with Arawak or Carib likeness, 5-partially collapsed subterranean ruins sized for Halflings or gnomes, 6-ruined colonial military fort or church.
Sea Caves; accessible (d4) 1-only thru underwater tunnels, 2-at low tide, 3-by small ship or swimming, 4-via step ascent down cliff; the caves contain (d6) 1-dead pirates or sailors hanging from makeshift gallows, 2-several treasure chests glittering in the depths, possibly lure set by a Sea Beastie, 3-large population of Albatross, Cormorants, or other shorebirds, 4-creepy calcite formations vaguely looking like tortured faces, 5-flotsam with a few salvageable items, 6-paintings on the walls with cryptic message.
Settlement: (d6) 1-dwarven fishing village with exquisite stonework, 2-mist shrouded elven pilgrimage site with white ships at berth, 3-gnomish Pygmy village afraid of outsiders, 4-halfling village with lengthy trade rituals replete with storytelling, offers of marriage, and copious pipe smoking, 5-native human village (Arawak or Carib), 6-colonial human outpost and "tent town" on the beach.
Shipwreck; (d4) 1-Dutch, 2-English, 3-French, 4-Spanish; (d4) 1-Auxiliary, 2-3-Merchantman, 4-Warship; what happened? (d6) 1-ship utterly smashed to pieces as if thrown thru the air, 2-ship's hull was crushed by giant squid, 3-ship smashed upon rocks or reef, 4-ship inexplicably wrecked near the center of the island, 5-ship damaged in a naval battle and ran aground, 6-ship very old and buried in sand but otherwise seems undamaged; 20% chance that some (1d6x10%) of cargo is salvageable.
Totem; (d10) 1-wooden pole carved in likeness of predators hunting prey, 2-stone carved with South American jaguar, serpent, and eagle trifecta, 3-primitive bloodstained altar on slab of stone, 4-feather and bone fetishes hanging from the trees, 5-human skulls mounted on pikes, 6-masthead of ship lost at sea adorned with paints, garlands, and surrounded by candles, 7-statue of the Madonna and child, 8-large rough-hewn wooden cross, 9-altar made in likeness of sea monster overlooking cliff, 10-eternally burning intelligent brazier/torch at center of island with spellcasting abilities of 10th level cleric which it loses if removed from island.
Voodoo; (d6) 1-Bokor or Mambo's hut filled with gris-gris, 2-signs of ritual feast with Veve symbols marking an old Voodoo site, 3-shrunken heads throughout island pose riddles and tell jokes, 4-"hot foot powder" traps scattered across island causes anyone coming into contact with it to attract ire of island's inhabitants, 5-corpses of white men in slave shackles killed by inexplicable means, 6-the veil is thin on the island and one or more Loa can appear in any reflective surface.
Water Feature; (d6) 1-swamp, 2-rice terrace, 3-tide pools, 4-creek, 5-waterfall, 6-sacred spring; shall we go for a swim? (d6) 1-yes the leeches would love you (reduce max HP by 5 until treated), 2-yes the guardian spirits would love to take 10 years from your life expectancy (-1 Life), 3-yes the bacteria will have a field day (DC 10 Constitution save or suffer exhaustion, if drinking water no save and sick until long rest), 4-yes it's perfectly safe, 5-yes the guardian spirits may grant those who observe proper bathing ritual with a blessing (+1 Life), 6-yes it's magic water that permanently grants +1 Charisma but charms all non-elves to spend 2d12 hours lost in reverie and to share an intimate secret.

[h3]Island Beasties (d20)[/h3]

Constructs; (d4) 1-Helmed Horror (MM) as cursed Spanish conquistadors, 2-Scarecrow (MM) as savage effigies coming to life, 3-Shield Guardian (MM) as Zulu-esque totems standing vigil, 4-Clay Golem (MM) or Stone Golem (MM) as ancient statue waiting to be awakened.
Dark Predator; (d6) 1-Lamia (MM) and Jackalwere (MM) hunters see island as personal hunting grounds, 2-Mind Flayer (MM) singling out one PC, dominating various beasts to stalk them, attempting to drive them to madness or death, 3-Oni (MM) dropping bits of treasure to divide and conquer, 4-Owlbear (MM) as stork-legged Chickcharney of the Bahamas with prehensile claws and stealth proficiency, believed to have powers of luck, 5-Panther (MM) with fearsome upgrades, hide resistance to weapons, and taste for man flesh, 6-Tyrannosaurus Rex (MM).
Demon Cult; mask-wearing Barlgura (MM) leads savage cult with Dretch (MM), carnivorous Apes (MM), and Cultists (MM) filling out the ranks; what is their goal? (d4) 1-sacrifice enough souls to summon a Goristro (MM), 2-whip followers into fighting frenzy to seize a ship, 3-find suitably villainous soul to replace dying Barlgura, 4-prove to captive philosopher that man is merely a base animal.
Djab (dark spirits); (d8) 1-Azagon La Croix, 2-Carisona, 3-Lel-Za-Bol, 4-Rataron the Bold, 5-Six Thousand Men, 6-Shimerack the Chitterer, 7-Tona, 8-Zape Totec.
Flying Critters; (d12) 1-Aarakocra (MM) rare bird people believed by pirates to hatch a golden nugget from their throats, 2-Chimera (MM), 3-Cockatrice (MM), 4-Couatl (MM), 5-Griffon (MM) / Hippogriff (MM), 6-Harpy (MM), 7-Manticore (MM), 8-Pegasus (MM), 9-Peryton (MM), 10-Pteranodon (MM), 11-Roc (MM), 12-Wyvern (MM).
Giant Animals (MM); pick any from under "Miscellaneous Creatures."
Giants and Kin; (d8) 1-Cyclops (MM), 2-Hill Giant (MM), 3-Ettin (MM), 4-Fire Giant (on volcanic island) (MM), 5-Fomorian (MM), 6-Ogre (MM), 7-Stone Giant (MM), 8-Storm Giant (MM).
Insectile Critters; (d6) 1-Ankheg (MM), 2-Cave Fisher, 3-Darkmantle (MM)/Piercer(MM), 4-Ettercap (MM) usually accompanied by Giant Spider (MM), 5-Rust Monster (MM), 6-Stirge (MM).
Monstrous Humanoids; (d8) 1-Gnoll (MM) marauders, 2-Grimlock (MM) degenerated cave-dwellers, 3-Hobgoblin (MM) slavers and head-hunters, 4-Kobolds (MM) trained in stealth as Tasloi often accompanied by Giant Spiders (MM) or Giant Wasps (MM), 5-Minotaur (MM) cultists with trap-filled labyrinths, 6-Orc (MM) cannibals revering the djab Carisona, 7-Troglodytes (MM) as small-sized uncouth Troggies (S&B) with curious immunity to bludgeoning damage and hatred of magic-users and all things magical, 8-Troll (MM) as amphibious saltwater Scrag proficient in stealth and only able to regenerate in saltwater.
NPCs; (d8) 1-Wood Gnome Tribal Warriors (PHB/MM) as Pygmies (S&B), 2-Tribal Warriors (MM) as Arawak or Carib natives, 3-Scouts (MM) as Amazons (S&B), 4-shipwrecked Sailors with mad Naval Captain, 5-Buccaneers led by Bandit Captain (MM) hunting Boar (MM), 6-Pirates fixing ship or searching for buried treasure, 7-Royal Marines on expeditionary mission, 8-marooned NPC who the players are familiar with.
Pack; (d6) 1-Allosaurus (MM), 2-Death Dog (MM), 3-Displacer Beast (MM), 4-Grick (MM), 5-Hell Hound (MM), 6-Wolf, Worg, or Dire Wolf (MM).
Plant Critters; (d6) 1-Blight (MM), 2-Coelenite, coral/calcite hive mind creatures, 25% grown over skeletons or zombies, 3-Dryad (MM) as Mayan spirit or female pirate left tied to a silk cotton tree, 4-Fungi (MM) and Myconids (MM), 5-Shambling Mound (MM) comprised of seaweed and shore plants, 6-Treant (MM) as part of Mesoamerican World Tree.
Spooky Ladies; (d4) 1-Banshee (MM) calling out to spirits of the dead, 2-Hag (MM) disguised as mambo accompanied by Scarecrow (MM) voodoo dolls/poppets/nkisi with sympathetic connection to one creature, 3-Mama Dglo, also called maman du l'eau, a man-eating Siren (MM) with spellcasting who can assume form of a woman on land, 4-Medusa (MM) with jellyfish-like tendrils for hair whose gaze evokes the dreadful seas, calcifying those who draw her ire.
Tricksters; (d6) 1-Anansi, wise story-loving West African trickster, who appears as man, spider, or spellcasting Drider (MM), 2-Brer Rabbit or Coyote, Mayan trickster too smart for his own good, who appears as man, rabbit/coyote, or Arcanaloth (MM), 3-Druid (MM) with animal shapeshifting as Mesoamerican Nahual, 4-Kenku (MM) "keeteel" scavengers and smugglers, 5-Mud, Steam, or Smoke Mephit (MM) with an annoying riddle, 6-Will o' Wisp (MM) as malign jackalantans or guardian nimitas.
Undead; (d8) 1-Skeletons (MM), 2-Flameskull (MM), 3-Ghost (MM), 4-Ghoul (MM), 5-Mummy (MM), 6-Revenant (MM), 7-Shadow (MM), 8-Wight (MM).
Water Critters; (d4) 1-Bullywugs (MM), 2-Lizardfolk (MM), 3-Water Weird (MM), 4-Giant Anemone and Giant Sea Urchin.
Wild Men; (d4) 1-Blemmyae (S&B) headless wild men with face on their torso, ravenously hungry, usually speak gibberish, 2-Centaur (MM) inspired burokeet (donkey-man) dances in Trinidad and Tobago, 3-Satyr (MM) with penchant for rum orgies and challenging shantymen to musical contests, 4-Yeti (MM) as Dominican Biembiens, Mayan Sisimité, or simply hairy wild men (S&B).
Wyrms; (d6) 1-Basilisk (MM), 2-Behir (MM), 3-Carrion Crawler (MM), 4-Couatl (MM), 5-Green Dragon (MM) as flightless double-headed amphisbaena serpent of Aztec myth, 6-Naga (MM).
Yuan-ti (MM); masters of the island with their own serpentine cult parodying real-world religion, accompanied by Giant Snakes (MM) and Swarms of Poisonous Snakes (MM).
Roll on Sea Beasties Table.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Abyss Encounter Tables]
In general, the Abyss is freezing cold, preturnaturally dark, and exerts crushing water pressure; magic and/or technology is required to reach and survive these depths. The Abyssal Plain between 9,000 ft and 18,000 ft is interrupted by oceanic trenches, volcanic islands, and submarine ridges creating microclimates that allow for strange flora. When rolling encounters in the Abyss, roll both on the Abyssal Features table and the Abyssal Beasties table, and combine the results.

[h3]Abyssal Features (d10)[/h3]

Deep Sea Life; (d10) 1-Anglerfish, 2-Carnivorous Scallop, 3-Dire Squid, 4-Giant Anemone, 5-Giant Eel, 6-Giant Sea Urchin, 7-Giant Starfish, 8-Gulper, 9-Swarm of Lampreys, 10-Viperfish.
Microbial Bloom; mix of Gas Spores (MM), Shriekers (MM), and Violet Fungus (MM), all warm-blooded creatures breathing water must make DC 20 Constitution save or suffer psychological delusions and hallucinations until taking an extended rest (see "Mental Afflictions" Buccaneers & Bokor issue 2).
Oceanic Trench; enormous gap into infinite darkness with deafening vacuum current pulling toward it, escaping pull requires DC 25 Strength check, creative magic, or some kind of incredible anchor, otherwise creatures are pulled completely into trench in 4 rounds at which point they fall in, a fatal event (-1 Life), however they can only survive by making a deal with a Lord of the Abyss.
Volcanic Island; huge "mountain" rises above, magma flows come up thru Abyssal floor (10d6 fire damage if contacting magma), entire area is dangerously hot unlike rest of Abyss, dealing 5 fire damage per round from boiling water.
Shadow Gate; ancient ruined portal to the surface (or perhaps elsewhere?) ringed in Abyssal runes, and watched over by a Formorian (MM) or Storm Giant (MM) in lonely vigil.
Sunken Shipwreck; treasure worth ~20% of the ship's cargo can be scavenged, but some complication: (d4) 1-roll again on Abyssal Beasties for what is inhabiting the shipwreck, 2-roll for a type of undead encountered under Ghost Ship for Sea Special Encounter, 3-the treasure is cursed, 4-ship is precariously perched on edge of an inactive (for now) oceanic trench.
Call of the Abyss; sibilant whispers and discordant sounds unnerve non-natives to the Abyss who can hear, they must make DC 20 Wisdom save or be affected as per the confusion spell until becoming deaf and taking a short rest away from sound, receiving healing magic, or leaving the Abyss.
Reality-Warping Bubbles; avoiding the 9 to 20-ft diameter bubbles requires an Athletics check to swim (DC 20 if speed 30-ft, DC 25 if less speed, DC 15 if more speed), any creature engulfed by a bubble is trapped within and suffers one or more of the following effects: (d6) 1-begin transforming into a Skum (which becomes permanent after eight hours), 2-suffer 3d4 Wisdom damage and gain a permanent form of insanity (if reduced to 0 Wisdom become catatonic), 3-develop a hideous mutation and/or deformity, 4-lose most of old memories (and end all spell effects) which are replaced by new set of memories borrowed from a dead person, 5-gain terrifying vision of the future and eyes turn to goo causing you to become blind, 6-stricken mute by horrors but gain telepathy 50 ft
Reverse Maelstrom; enormous bright funnel of swirling currents descends from above carrying ships, sailors, flotsam, and Sea Beasties (roll on respective tables), simulates a storm underwater (see Skull & Bones pg. 111), creative trick might work to "ride" dying Maelstrom back up to surface.
Seismic Activity; quaking causes tumbling rocks to break off of submarine ridges (DC 15 Dexterity save or 10d6 bludgeoning damage and pinned on Abyssal floor), rapid pressure changes (take 10d6 pressure damage unless protected), and bursts of steam to vent out from the Abyssal floor (10d6 fire damage and tossed 100-ft, DC 20 Strength save for half both).

[h3]Abyssal Beasties (d20)[/h3]

Aboleth (MM); with Chuul (MM) or Skum servitors.
Beholder (MM); as amphibious Eye of the Deep, one of its smaller eyestalks hangs in front of it like an anglerfish and glows slightly, granting the beholder the ability to use minor illusion at-will.
Carrion Crawler (MM); squicky worms that crawl along the Abyssal floor feasting on rotting corpses.
Cloaker (MM); as Ixitxachitl, with the vampiric shamans of their race in the Abyss.
Deepspawn; roll again on Sea Beasties or Abyssal Beasties to determine what it has recently spawned.
Demilich (MM); all that remains of a Lich that drowned at sea.
Demons (MM); (d10) 1-Balors scheme in their fortress-prisons carved into volcanic islands, 2-Chasme emerge from larval cocoons to torture damned souls, 3-Glabrezu have crab-like or eel-like faces but adopt more "relatable" faces when bargaining with summoners, 4-Hezrou serve as foot soldiers and appear as a variety of corrupted deep sea critters, 5-Manes are perpetually tormented damned souls, 6-Marilith marshal the forces of the Abyss for attacks on the surface, 7-Nalfeshnee hold obscene courts in shipwrecks trying souls in a mockery of maritime law, 8-Quasits serve as messengers and spies, 9-Vrock are appointed to guard duty, they appear as water-logged carrion vultures, 10-Yochlol weave intricate webs of deceit and betrayal using the Drow (MM) as game pieces.
Grell (MM); opportunistic aquatic predators that descend in great numbers like a jellyfish swarm.
Grick (MM); amphibious critters curled up in giant mollusk shells on Abyssal floor where they wait to ambush.
Hydra (MM); Lusca as shark/octopus-like amphibious hydra, with tentacle grab attacks.
Kuo-toa (MM); in perpetual state of delusion, seek out reality-warping bubbles as form of twisted pilgrimage.
Merrow (MM); dwell in ruined undersea cave complex built around idol to Dagon.
Mind Flayer (MM); amphibious captains of Abyssal ships manned by Skum and doomed human thralls, often accompanied by Intellect Devourer (MM) pets.
Myconids (MM).
Ooze; (d4) 1-Ochre Jelly (MM), 2-Black Pudding (MM), 3-Slithering Hoard, 4-Ghaunadan.
Purple Worm (MM); massive aquatic tunneling worm.
Remorhaz (MM); amphibious, occasionally surface near glaciers.
Roper (MM); hidden in alien kelp forests strewn with corpses or amidst towering submarine ridges.
Sea Elves; Drow (MM) in the Abyss are led by Yochlol (MM) demons and accompanied by Driders (MM) with lobster-esque lower torso, amphibious Cave Fishers, and Giant Eels, spider webs re-skinned as enormous macabre fishing nets.
Lord of the Abyss; (d8) 1-Blidlipoolp, 2-Cthulu, 3-Dagon, 4-Davey Jones, 5-Jubilex, 6-Kraken (MM), 7-Lolth (as lobster/squid-torsoed "Ursula" type), 8-Zargon.
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Antagonists Encounter Table]
The following table is customized for the PCs in this campaign, and may change to reflect the ongoing story or coming/going of PCs. When a result indicates an encounter with a PC's Enemy or that the authorities pursue a Wanted PC, either roll here or the DM should choose one of the following.

[h3]Antagonists Encounter Table (d10)[/h3]

Academie Royale des Sciences: Mariette de Fontenelle, Agent Provocateur (CR 5) is after *Barrington*, possibly with charmed Pirates (CR 1/2) or Spies (CR 1). It may be that Barrington learned something critical from the Royal Astronomer but didn't realize it at the time. Alternately, this could entail a hit squad including an Assassin (CR 8), a Mage (CR 6), and/or an Invisible Stalker (CR 6).
The Baron: Bernard Desjean, Baron de Pointis (CR 10) sends Veterans (CR 3) as mercenary "Dunkirkers", Ship Mages (CR 2), and Spies (CR 1) to do his dirty work. He can also command Perytons (CR 2) with his Red Right Hand. He pursues an agenda of domination, which is diametrically opposed to *Caillou's* mission of liberation and is likely to bring him into conflict with the other PCs.
Cult of Smiling Jack: François L'Ollonais, Seawolf Captain (CR 7), Seawolves (CR 3), Cult Fanatics (CR 2), Cultists (CR 1/8), and a variety of aberrations - particularly Mind Flayers (CR 7) - are pursuing a nefarious agenda. The destruction of *Nia Steeleyes'* tribe by Smiling Jack could involve her.
Hudson's Bay Company: Crippled by French occupation of Hudson's Bay, but anticipating an end to the war soon, the HBC sent out an agent to the Caribbean to gain leverage for treaty negotiations that would ensure the Bay returned to British control. This agent is Thomas Paine (CR ?), an aging colonial American privateer, who the HBC somehow convinced out of retirement. He is served by Scouts (CR 1) loyal to the HBC as well as his own crew of Old Salts (CR 1/4). Paine's objectives put him squarely in opposition to *Etienne.*
El Ministerio de Inteligencia de Los Indies: La Mosca Española (CR 7) is tracking down *Old Zef* and the Zeeland Bellows, or keeping tabs on treasure hunters after La Gloriosa. Though she prefers to work alone, she can call upon a network of Spies (CR 1) and even a few Doppelgangers (CR 3) when needed.
The Governor: Governor Juan de Ribera (CR 16) sends disguised Wights (CR 3), Spanish conquistador Knights (CR 3) (half-plate AC 16 & musket), and Guards (CR 1/8) (breastplate AC 15 & musket) to bring *Katarina* to him out of his sick desire for a young wife to brainwash and compel to raise "his" child. He may also form alliances with the Viceroyalty of New Spain.
Hobgoblin Slavers: Sivrad Kumsfrieg, Hobgoblin Warlord (CR 6), Vashkor Blaat, Hobgoblin Captain (CR 3), Bugbears (CR 1), and Hobgoblins (CR 1/2) attempt to take *Caillou* and/or other runaway slaves (or new slaves) in irons.
Naturalist: Sir D'Arcy, Outlaw Naturalist (CR 4) seeks *Caillou's* help finding kenku island colony and won't take no for an answer, utilizing his monster menagerie (see DMG Appendix A) only if leverage or trickery fails. He may also leverage inroads with the Academie Royale des Sciences.
Viceroyalty of New Spain: Captain Alvaro Díaz de Cartagena Hermoso de La Virgen y Madre, Naval Captain (CR 2) of La Sagrada, and his Warrant Officers (CR 1/2), Midshipmen (CR 1/2), and Sailors (CR 1/8) pursue *Katarina* to bring her into custody for piracy, smuggling, and treachery. *Old Zef* is wanted too, but considered a secondary target.
Wild Card: This entails an encounter with an ambiguous antagonist. For example, Jacques Cassard, Naval Captain (CR 2) of the Achéron and his Midshipmen (CR 1/2) and Buccaneers (CR 1/2) may pursue the PCs' ship on a French privateer contract, or become embroiled in an Academie plot. Read Wallace, Pirate Captain (CR 2) of the Winchelsea and his Pirates (CR 1/2) may engage in a bit of piratical rivalry, or work on behalf of the Van Schiedems. Bennett Rafferty, Commodore (CR 3) of the HMS Beacon, HMS Egret, and HMS Foxcatcher and his Lieutenants (CR 1) and Royal Marines (CR 1/2) may clash with the PCs over issues of British interest, or over evidence of what befell the HMS Rescue and his father Captain George Lightly Rafferty 30 years ago.
[/SBLOCK]

Homebrew monsters & monster conversions


----------



## fireinthedust

I'm good for ship-to-ship combat, if we're leaping from one ship to another.  Just like in a Trek game, I suggest players all have a "thing" we can do, like steering, rigging, firing a ballista, being the captain who makes people feel better or roll better with Charisma, etc.

Island to island is a good way to find adventure locations, and a well-developed NPC crew, and NPC port, can be a great way to introduce familiarity.


----------



## Hannerdyn

fireinthedust said:


> ...Just like in a Trek game, I suggest players all have a "thing" we can do, like steering, rigging, firing a ballista...




I would make the best redshirt: willing, nameless and incompetent.


----------



## Kobold Stew

The pirate game sounds interesting, particularly because it won't be starting at level 1 (I'd have a preference even to start a bit higher). I will say, though, that I am in some other 5e games on these boards, and for that reason, perhaps the space should be given to those less without. 

But interested, and interested enough that I've just been brainstorming ideas for seafaring characters midway through typing this message.


----------



## Shayuri

I like the pirate idea too, but I think I need to focus on the games I have. Time for postin' been a bit short of late...perhaps when things open up a bit I can be a Johnny Come-Lately to it.


----------



## Quickleaf

Pirates it is then!  

It will revolve on finding a fabled sunken Spanish treasure ship amidst a fantasy version of the War of Spanish Succession...

I'll update my first post with a description of the game and setting. And expect a *big* post on character creation to follow.


----------



## fireinthedust

Spanish-Spanish, or "the lands of fake-Spanish Cortezia and Zarato"-Spanish?


----------



## Quickleaf

fireinthedust said:


> Spanish-Spanish, or "the lands of fake-Spanish Cortezia and Zarato"-Spanish?




I'm not sure what "Cortezia and Zarato" refers to. But the 1702 Spanish War of Succession as played out in the Caribbean (with magic, demihumans, etc); does that answer your question?


----------



## Queenie

I've been dying to play a pirate game for YEARS! I would definitely be interested... I also need Fenris to help me make up a character for the Arabian game... I haven't forgotten just got hit with a lot of stuff at the same time. 

Kira, what do you mean unemployed? I am sorry to hear it.


----------



## Unsung

Room for one more? I've had experience with PbP games, but not with these forums. Still, got to start somewhere, right?


----------



## Fenris

What Queenie said, I am in if you have room


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Queenie said:


> I've been dying to play a pirate game for YEARS! I would definitely be interested... I also need Fenris to help me make up a character for the Arabian game... I haven't forgotten just got hit with a lot of stuff at the same time.
> 
> Kira, what do you mean unemployed? I am sorry to hear it.




Yeah, I was let go yesterday.  My posting is thus going to be potentially sporadic as I look for work.


----------



## Queenie

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Yeah, I was let go yesterday.  My posting is thus going to be potentially sporadic as I look for work.




That stinks! I hope you find something soon.


----------



## Quickleaf

Wow! Lots of interest! I just updated my original post with lots of info on the game and character creation. Decided to start everyone at 4th level too. Oh, and happy Halloween 

To be fair as possible, this is the list of players with priority. 7 players is the maximum I would want to go with, and even that might be pushing what's manageable...

 [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]


----------



## Queenie

What Piratey goodness lurks here, I'm squeeiing inside. I have so many ideas that I can't even narrow them down at the moment. I'd throw in for Captain (fighter or rogue) or Surgeon (cleric) but am open to other things if someone else already has ideas. Or magic - possible Gunner? I've just really wanted to play that typical piratey character forever. While not a great movie, Cutthroat Island's Captain Morgan Adams had so much potential...   I'm gonna work on this later today. Thanks for posting the info!


----------



## fireinthedust

I have a race I'd like to PM to you, if that would be all right?


----------



## Quickleaf

fireinthedust said:


> I have a race I'd like to PM to you, if that would be all right?



Sure, send it to me. I'll check it out.


----------



## Piratecat

Please allow me to say that this game sounds friggin' amazing. I can't wait to read about it as it progresses.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Tentative concept - A half-elf from Cozumel who is a slave to the captain, whoever picks up that role.  She is a Wizard (Diviner) with the sacred relic bond, haunted and jonah ill fortunes, loa patron and magic trinkets good fortunes, and superstitious mixed fortune.  She has prophetic visions and is not entirely sane.  As she serves the captain directly as a seer, she doesn't have an actual function aboard the ship and the NPC crew avoid her as she's spooky and eccentric.  I'd like to play up the slave aspect with the player of the captain if that player is willing and leave it up to that player as to whether they are cruel or kind to her.


----------



## Kobold Stew

There are a lot of fun ideas flying around. 

Some initial thoughts:
* Somewhere win the party, I think we eventually need some rituals/third-level spells (water walk, water breathe); though realistically the wizard can do that, it still makes me want to play a ritual caster.
* Given the existence of munitions, I am wondering if there can be a "firearms expert" on par with the "crossbow expert" feat -- granting exactly the same bonuses but to firearms instead of crossbows. (Alternately, that crossbow could allow both). That makes a pistol-wielding fighter a viable build. 
* I was really delighted at your new tool proficiencies. Just the other day, I was lamenting the absence of sailmaking tools. 
* I love the thought of Tieflings as Austrians -- a Tiefling charlatan slumming around with an order to stir trouble would be lots of fun.  
* this has also got me thinking about other spells at sea. Does Leomund's tiny hut sail with a ship? If so, there's room for a few more crew members on a small ship.  If not (i.e. if it stays in place and the ship would sail on) then it actually makes a really good anchor in rough harbours -- you cast the spell and attach ropes/nets to that (like the immovable rod in 3.x, but way more ungainly).

Three character concepts occur to me right now:
* A charismatic fighter, the sort whom you want by your side in shipboard combat. I am currently thinking of a (variant) Human Battle Master, though Paladin (if the archery fighting-style were available to paladins) is also a possibility. (Possible Captain, but also gunner, or Boatswain)
* A high elf barbarian -- survivor of a shipwreck who fended for himself for far too long. It's a fun idea, but it would end up being a barbarian who can't leverage the benefits of raging -- since dex would be the highest stats. Is that too much to give up just to get eyes of the eagle at level 6? 

I'll keep thinking. Clearly there are fun things to do here.


----------



## Unsung

Off to a very good start... Makes me wish I'd come across Skull & Bones sooner. Thanks for having me. 

Two concepts I'm working on:

*CN human Barbarian 1/Cleric 3 (Tempest domain)*
*Background:* Sailor
*Duties:* Ship's gunner
*Fortunes:* Old Salt, Hangin' Look, Treasure Map, Jonah
Wiry and stooped, with the knotted muscles on his back so thick with scars from the lash that you can hardly see the map tattooed there-- one tough old man. The idea here is that he came by his worship honestly, no formal teaching from any church or temple, but amid the bosom of the Sea herself-- he's made the Sea his goddess, for she claimed half a dozen of the ships he's crewed on, but always spared him. So far, at least. He can't read, but he's got a way with words, and he's cobbled together a makeshift religion out of snatches of folklore from any and every seafaring nation.

_*CG human Warlock 4 ('Fiend' pact, reskinned)*_
*Background:* Charlatan
*Duties:* Cook/Crew? 
*Fortunes:* Strange Luck, Devil's Own Luck, Magic Trinkets, Haunted, Loose Lips
That odd combination of the goodhearted, plucky naif and the layabout huckster, who lives by his wits and his silver tongue, but survives by only the sheerest possible luck. Quite literally, in fact. His pact is with himself, or rather, his luck. So he believes, anyway, and it's this belief that has him cleave to a peculiar code of honour: he must always keep his promises, and pay back every good turn done him, or his good fortune will surely abandon him. For this reason, he is loath to give his word or tell the truth where a lie will do. [The collection of trinkets he carries around are meant to have as much of a hold on him as any warlock's patron, though the character probably thinks of himself as a rogue who happens to have a great many magical knicknacks rather than any kind of magician. He's deluding himself, though.]

Is someone going to play a sahuagin? Kind of hoping that happens.


----------



## Quickleaf

Piratecat said:


> Please allow me to say that this game sounds friggin' amazing. I can't wait to read about it as it progresses.



Thanks, mate!



Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Tentative concept - A half-elf from Cozumel who is a slave to the captain, whoever picks up that role.  She is a Wizard (Diviner) with the sacred relic bond, haunted and jonah ill fortunes, loa patron and magic trinkets good fortunes, and superstitious mixed fortune.  She has prophetic visions and is not entirely sane.  As she serves the captain directly as a seer, she doesn't have an actual function aboard the ship and the NPC crew avoid her as she's spooky and eccentric.  I'd like to play up the slave aspect with the player of the captain if that player is willing and leave it up to that player as to whether they are cruel or kind to her.



Love your concept! Definitely surprised me, but everything works together really well.



Kobold Stew said:


> There are a lot of fun ideas flying around.



Indeed! I'll quickly address some of the questions/thoughts you had...



> Given the existence of munitions, I am wondering if there can be a "firearms expert" on par with the "crossbow expert" feat -- granting exactly the same bonuses but to firearms instead of crossbows. (Alternately, that crossbow could allow both). That makes a pistol-wielding fighter a viable build.



Definitely I would allow a "firearms expert" feat mimicking the crossbow expert feat. Pistol-wielding fighters should be a thing 



> I was really delighted at your new tool proficiencies. Just the other day, I was lamenting the absence of sailmaking tools.



Great minds! I've stolen a lot from Skull and Bones, but the sail-making tools were strangely missing from that book so I added them based on my (very limited) experience being taught to use a sailor's palm for sewing canvas.



> this has also got me thinking about other spells at sea. Does Leomund's tiny hut sail with a ship? If so, there's room for a few more crew members on a small ship.  If not (i.e. if it stays in place and the ship would sail on) then it actually makes a really good anchor in rough harbours -- you cast the spell and attach ropes/nets to that (like the immovable rod in 3.x, but way more ungainly).



I'd say it stays in place. I actually was envisioning Leomund's Tiny Hut being used as a larger magical equivalent to those diving bells that were dropped so they held a pocket of air within them. I except some very creative spell uses from you guys 



> Three character concepts occur to me right now:
> * A charismatic fighter, the sort whom you want by your side in shipboard combat. I am currently thinking of a (variant) Human Battle Master, though Paladin (if the archery fighting-style were available to paladins) is also a possibility. (Possible Captain, but also gunner, or Boatswain)



Sounds like there could be competition for Captain between you and  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]! Could make for fun roleplaying?

And yes, making archery fighting style available to Paladins to accomodate a pistol/musket wielding character is fine by me.



> * A high elf barbarian -- survivor of a shipwreck who fended for himself for far too long. It's a fun idea, but it would end up being a barbarian who can't leverage the benefits of raging -- since dex would be the highest stats. Is that too much to give up just to get eyes of the eagle at level 6?



Robinson Crusoe with anger management issues?



			
				Unsung said:
			
		

> Off to a very good start... Makes me wish I'd come across Skull & Bones sooner. Thanks for having me.



Cheers! 



> CN human Barbarian 1/Cleric 3 (Tempest domain)
> Background: Sailor
> Duties: Ship's gunner
> Fortunes: Old Salt, Hangin' Look, Treasure Map, Jonah
> Wiry and stooped, with the knotted muscles on his back so thick with scars from the lash that you can hardly see the map tattooed there-- one tough old man. The idea here is that he came by his worship honestly, no formal teaching from any church or temple, but amid the bosom of the Sea herself-- he's made the Sea his goddess, for she claimed half a dozen of the ships he's crewed on, but always spared him. So far, at least. He can't read, but he's got a way with words, and he's cobbled together a makeshift religion out of snatches of folklore from any and every seafaring nation.



Great character brief! This would mean 2 Jonahs along with [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION]'s character...that might be a bit too much of a penalty to crew quality...



> CG human Warlock 4 ('Fiend' pact, reskinned)
> Background: Charlatan
> Duties: Cook/Crew?
> Fortunes: Strange Luck, Devil's Own Luck, Magic Trinkets, Haunted, Loose Lips
> That odd combination of the goodhearted, plucky naif and the layabout huckster, who lives by his wits and his silver tongue, but survives by only the sheerest possible luck. Quite literally, in fact. His pact is with himself, or rather, his luck. So he believes, anyway, and it's this belief that has him cleave to a peculiar code of honour: he must always keep his promises, and pay back every good turn done him, or his good fortune will surely abandon him. For this reason, he is loath to give his word or tell the truth where a lie will do. [The collection of trinkets he carries around are meant to have as much of a hold on him as any warlock's patron, though the character probably thinks of himself as a rogue who happens to have a great many magical knicknacks rather than any kind of magician. He's deluding himself, though.]



Love the re-skin of the Fiend pack to his own Luck! Some very creative ideas so far!



> Is someone going to play a sahuagin? Kind of hoping that happens.



 Heh, I kinda meant it as a joke... What happens when a Sahuagin walks into a tavern?


----------



## Unsung

@_*Kobold Stew*_- I'm fairly keen on exploring 5e's ritual system, so unless someone else wants to beat me to it, I'll volunteer for ritual duty. And you mentioned three character concepts. Unless the Battle Master/Paladin counted as two, I'd be curious to know the third.

 @_*Kiraya_TiDrekan*_- Classic. 5e makes diviners seem a lot more appealing and playable than they have been in a while, it seems like.

 @_*Quickleaf*_- Thanks again!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

I'd be more than willing to take on rituals.  They certainly fit my concept.  There's no reason we can't have a couple of ritual casters, though.


----------



## Unsung

The more rituals the better, most likely. The cleric and wizard's spell lists are pretty different anyway, while the warlock can take rituals from any class, provided they aren't too high-level. Which should cover us either way.

I might switch Jonah for either Enemy or Wanted, in that case. I kind of like the idea of the old man being weirdly popular among the crew, if Kiraya's character is going to draw their scorn.


----------



## Quickleaf

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> I'd be more than willing to take on rituals.  They certainly fit my concept.  There's no reason we can't have a couple of ritual casters, though.



Ah! I just found a little tidbit for your character: Cozumel is the center of worship for the Mayan moon goddess Ixchel, who is decidedly not popular in the Church.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Ha!  Perfect.  Well, almost.  A quick wikipedia search reveals she is a goddess of midwives and medicine.  Doesn't quite fit my concept.  Hmm...

Cursed by Ixchel!  She was "unbirthed" - primitive cesarean section performed by the European "doctors" on her elven mother, killing her mother in the process.  How does that sound?


----------



## Hannerdyn

I'm toying with a few ideas.

A hulking beast of a man with implacable tattoos and a permanent snarl, a seaman accustomed to rough trade and haunted by an unspoken past. As ship's boson, he is in high demand as his skill is formidable, though a crew must tolerate the brooding, often drunk sailor. Upon his pinky finger he wears a ring, obviously a woman's wedding ring. Asking him of the item returns a swift reminder that you'd best mind yer own. (I'm thinking human, half-orc or Scottish dwarf, with a re-flavor of the monk class to accommodate a brawler).

Ship's cook or quartermaster, a well-educated dwarf with relations to the Oranje royals who has long since fallen from favor after a jovial verbal assault on a noble the court preferred to the cook. He has since taken to the seas, providing an uncommon set of knowledge, skill at the ledger and flair in the kitchen. He's jovial and likeable, a singer and comic with a sharp tongue. (Dutch Dwarven Bard).

Would love to see which you guys would rather see in print.


----------



## Quickleaf

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Ha!  Perfect.  Well, almost.  A quick wikipedia search reveals she is a goddess of midwives and medicine.  Doesn't quite fit my concept.  Hmm...
> 
> Cursed by Ixchel!  She was "unbirthed" - primitive cesarean section performed by the European "doctors" on her elven mother, killing her mother in the process.  How does that sound?



Sounds suitably horrible and very in genre! The whole "birth caul" and the legends around it relating to second sight and medium-ship might be an interesting connection to becoming a diviner...

Also  [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION], have you given any thought to your character's bond?

 [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] Great character ideas! I'm loving your creativity! Personally, I am for the Dutch Dwarven Bard. But then again I vote for bards 9 times out of 10, so I might be biased


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]- I'm thinking... Curse of Aztec Gold for the old man? I think I'm leaning toward him as the more interesting choice. I like the young warlock's gimmick of a pact with his own luck, but a gimmick is what it is at this point, so maybe that's best saved for later. Needs time. Unless somebody can use it, if they've got an idea?

 [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]- I like the dwarf as well. Maybe not just the cook, or the quartermaster, but the cook, quartermaster, and surgeon, too, why not? A real renaissance man, putting that education of his to good use.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Tentative concept - A half-elf from Cozumel who is a slave to the captain, whoever picks up that role.  She is a Wizard (Diviner) with the sacred relic bond, haunted and jonah ill fortunes, loa patron and magic trinkets good fortunes, and superstitious mixed fortune.  She has prophetic visions and is not entirely sane.  As she serves the captain directly as a seer, she doesn't have an actual function aboard the ship and the NPC crew avoid her as she's spooky and eccentric.  I'd like to play up the slave aspect with the player of the captain if that player is willing and leave it up to that player as to whether they are cruel or kind to her.




God that sounds like fun. This just drips with flavor and will yield so many compelling RP opportunities.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Unsung said:


> [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]- I like the dwarf as well. Maybe not just the cook, or the quartermaster, but the cook, quartermaster, and surgeon, too, why not? A real renaissance man, putting that education of his to good use.




I dig it. 'Jack of all trades' is a class feature, after all.


----------



## Fenris

Queenie is looking to make a classic swashbuckler (rogue 3/fighter 1). Pistol and sword style, acrobatic and charismatic. Probably daughter of a pirate captain, grew up on the seas. Her father was cursed and the only way to reverse the curse was on the Gloriana. He died searching for the ship. The curse then passed to her, which is why she is searching for it.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Who is in contention for the captain role?


----------



## Queenie

People. Seriously, people. Okay so we were out drinking tonight so probably not gonna get any kind of great character sheets from us tonight lol. However, I am FREAKING OUT reading of all the piratey goodness in this thread. Seriously. 

Okay so actually Kira's character fits awesomely with some ideas we're kinda throwing around. I don't know how you guys post like five different characters and then pick just one! I want to play them alllll!

So, I don't have to be Captain especially is someone else wants it. But for now that is kinda what we are thinking about since there isn't a super lot of interest I that so far. Or I have no problem going back and forth with Kobald Stew to see who reigns surpreme lol.

So, like Fenris said, she grew up on the sea, pirating along with her father. Her father was cursed, and now that he's dead the curse passes to my gal. 

So, also, she's got a baby. Or a child. Not sure yet. Kira's character comes in here with her midwifery / voodooey / prophecies. Just gotta figure that part out exactly. The child will get the curse if my gal dies so she wants to find the ship to end the curse upon her family. Either her father told her or Kira's did- that the cure for the curse is on the ship.

However, the baby / child might be cursed. Either way this offspring is not with el Captain. Either she didn't want the bambino growing up to be a pirate or some other reason not to keep it. So, to save the baby she must break the curse. Perhaps after she left the baby on the steps of the church and one of her arch nemesises, the bad at heart governor has the child so she must have some kind of rescue. Perhaps the prophecy said the baby would turn evillll so she gave it up but it is really tuning evil with the new parents so she must save the baby to enjoy a pure and good life of piracy. Rofl!

Okay I think this is turning into a drunk post so I'll shut up. Mostly. Did any of that make sense? 

And then yes I always play magic users so I want to try something new... Fighting suave swashbuckling style! So I figured that would work somewhere.


----------



## Queenie

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Who is in contention for the captain role?




Me and Koblad Stew I think. If he wants it that is fine I will come up with something else. You took the voodooey character which is cool so at this point of the evening I do not know what else I would try. But it would be something cool I am sure


----------



## Queenie

Also, I totally want a monkey. Monkeys are cool and we can name him Jack.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Queenie said:


> Me and Koblad Stew I think. If he wants it that is fine I will come up with something else. You took the voodooey character which is cool so at this point of the evening I do not know what else I would try. But it would be something cool I am sure




I rather like the baby angle, actually.  If your character is the captain and my character is the captain's slave, perhaps the captain acquired my creepy diviner as a tool, so to speak, to find what she needs to free herself and her child from the family curse.  Being cursed by Ixchel, perhaps my character has a special gift for foreseeing the fate of children.


----------



## Queenie

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> I rather like the baby angle, actually.  If your character is the captain and my character is the captain's slave, perhaps the captain acquired my creepy diviner as a tool, so to speak, to find what she needs to free herself and her child from the family curse.  Being cursed by Ixchel, perhaps my character has a special gift for foreseeing the fate of children.




That sounds amazing. See, that's why I wrote that whole only half formed idea out there because you guys are all awesome with ideas to help put it together. Awwww group hug *hug*


----------



## Hannerdyn

Queenie said:


> That sounds amazing. See, that's why I wrote that whole only half formed idea out there because you guys are all awesome with ideas to help put it together. Awwww group hug *hug*




I'm so emotional right now.

 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION], can you promise me that you'll always drunk post? Like, forever?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

A bit of research for the part of a drunken pirate, eh?


----------



## Queenie

Maldavos said:


> I'm so emotional right now.
> [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION], can you promise me that you'll always drunk post? Like, forever?




Just for you Maldavos, just for you


----------



## Queenie

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> A bit of research for the part of a drunken pirate, eh?




Hahahha!! Well, I was drinking Jamaican Me Happy wine coolers... I guess that the drunk part counts no matter what. I am so embarrassed in my youth I would drink real stuff! Like vodka! And rum! And now I drink cheesy wine coolers. But, it tastes less like piss than the Coronas my brother had at the party. So, there is that. 

Actually rum is my favorite, coconut rum. See, I am part pirate already. WHY IS ALL THE RUM GONER? We were out which is why I did not drink the rum tonight. We must fix that presently.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Rum is actually the only thing I'll drink.  Can't stand beer, wine is gross, and everything else is...well...not rum.


----------



## Queenie

Oh
My
God

There is a Monkey Magnet. MONKEY MAGNET PEOPLE!

Wait, does that mean everywhere you go monkeys follow you? That would be weird.


----------



## Queenie

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Rum is actually the only thing I'll drink.  Can't stand beer, wine is gross, and everything else is...well...not rum.




I am with you sister! Finally Malibu made a I think 151 proof rum. Finally. Soooo yummy. Rum is the best. Light or dark or coconutty. Yummo.

I went to Mexico once and I wasn't feeling good (too much sun and drinks!) and they (we were on a boat tour so that they) gave me tequila and belch. Never again that stuff is disgusting.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

My mother-in-law called tequila to-kill-ya.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Oh
> My
> God
> 
> There is a Monkey Magnet. MONKEY MAGNET PEOPLE!
> 
> Wait, does that mean everywhere you go monkeys follow you? That would be weird.



Just don't look in their eyes! They take it real territorial like.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Just don't look in their eyes! They take it real territorial like.




Noted! I shall endeavor to avoid the eyes.

If we put little mini sunglasses on them, will that help?


----------



## Queenie

So actual game question. There are seven of us I think, so I'm not sure we can / want to fill all the roles. Will we have nyc crew members or we just gotta figure things out ourselves... Aka smaller ship we can handle type of thing. Would make a difference building our characters ( like if we tried to fill more than one roll).


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Noted! I shall endeavor to avoid the eyes.
> 
> If we put little mini sunglasses on them, will that help?



I don't think the sunglasses will be enough to shield them from your monkey magnetism! Hah!

EDIT:  I think the idea behind Monkey Magnet/Parrot Perch is that even if your pet bites it you can attract another one...same as how the Enemy ill fortune works.

Btw what is  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] thinking of playing?

  [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] for your character, don't forget that Old Salt gives him a second background!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Unsung said:


> @_*Kobold Stew*_- I'm fairly keen on exploring 5e's ritual system, so unless someone else wants to beat me to it, I'll volunteer for ritual duty. And you mentioned three character concepts. Unless the Battle Master/Paladin counted as two, I'd be curious to know the third.




Ha -- I guess I only partially edited on my way out. 

The third possibility was a warlock (either halfling or trifling). I think that one's on the back burner, though. 

I'll roll tomorrow and see where things fall.

As for the captaincy -- we can wait till we see the characters. And yes, I was thinking robinson crusoe (or Philoctetes). Will think clearer tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie

Heh, that's right, I attract all the trouble lol. 

I believe he is thinking of playing an old salty dog peg legged dwarf that was on my father's ship and stuck with me when I moved wherever I moved lol. He was considering doing some sort of gunner / boatswain / carpenter (Can't remember those three roles kind of go together?) that way if there is more than one he can move around.  But that was just first thoughts and I may be misremembering but I think that is it. I am sure he will post definitely to,or row we are both super excited about this game. We are supposed to work on our Arabian characters tomorrow too I think it's just making the actual FaTE character sheets that is holding things up, he had to reread it all.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> So actual game question. There are seven of us I think, so I'm not sure we can / want to fill all the roles. Will we have nyc crew members or we just gotta figure things out ourselves... Aka smaller ship we can handle type of thing. Would make a difference building our characters ( like if we tried to fill more than one roll).



You will be recruiting a crew in the first adventure, and if there are holes in major ship duties you can also hire NPC henchmen to fill in as specialists. There will be some interesting dilemmas about budget, who you recruit and how you do it. Basically the first adventure is about getting a ship, crew, and supplies...lots of small interconnected quests that add up to a bigger picture. But I don't want to give away any more than that!


----------



## Queenie

That perfectly answers my question, thank you! As Fenris is currently passed out, we will have to do our write ups tomorrow. But it's been fun, this is a great group, and I think this game will be a blast, monkeys with little mini sunglasses or no.


----------



## fireinthedust

Wait, can I be Captain?  


I may be too late.  However, I had a great character for a space campaign, the players loved him, then the GM vanished.  Bah.


Also, I don't know if this would help, but I've created a 5e pbp forum character sheet to help ENworld keep things on track.

[sblock=Fireinthedust's pbp 5e character sheet of coolness +5] 

















[tr]
	[td]APPEARANCE[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]	[td]Description[/td]
[/tr]







[tr]
	[td]BACKGROUND[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]	[td]Description[/td]
[/tr]















[tr]
	[td]NAME[/td]
	[td]GENDER[/td]
	[td]RACE[/td]
	[td]BACKGROUND[/td]
	[td]CLASS[/td]
	[td]LEVEL[/td]
	[td]ALIGNMENT[/td]
	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]name[/td]
	[td]male/female[/td]
	[td]race[/td]
	[td]background[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
[/tr]











[tr]
	[td]AGE[/td]
	[td]HEIGHT[/td]
	[td]WEIGHT[/td]
	[td]HAIR[/td]
	[td]EYE COLOR[/td]
	[td]HANDEDNESS[/td]
	[td]BODY MARKS[/td]
	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]#[/td]
	[td]6ft average[/td]
	[td]150lbs maybe?[/td]
	[td]color[/td]
	[td]color[/td]
	[td]Right/Left/Ambidexterous[/td]
	[td]Tattoos, Scars, peg legs, hook hands, etc.[/td]
[/tr]







[tr]
	[td]ABILITY SCORES[/td]
	[td]ABILITY MODIFIER[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Strength insert number here[/td]
	[td]+ #[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Dexterity insert number here[/td]
	[td]+ #[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Constitution insert number here[/td]
	[td]+ #[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Intelligence insert number here[/td]
	[td]+ #[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Wisdom insert number here[/td]
	[td]+ #[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]X
	[td]Charisma insert number here[/td]
	[td]+ #[/td]
[/tr]





ARMOR  (you may want to copy this table for Unarmored, plus if you’re wearing armour as a new base AC.  Refer to the sheet when you’re unarmored, wearing your spiffy plate armor, or that slim-fitting stealth-suit you paid gold for)








[tr]
	[td]ARMOR CLASS[/td]
	[td]TOTAL[/td]
	[td]armor or 10[/td]
	[td]DEX[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]armor name[/td]
	[td]#[/td]
	[td]probably 10[/td]
	[td]#[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
[/tr]





attacks table.  Copy the second one for each weapon you’ve got, obviously.






[tr]
	[td]WEAPON[/td]
	[td]MODIFIER[/td]
	[td]DAMAGE[/td]
	[td]TYPE[/td]
	[td]RANGE[/td]
	[td]SAVES[/td]
	[td]SPECIAL[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]name of weapon[/td]
	[td]#[/td]
	[td]#d#+#[/td]
	[td]Piercing/Slashing/Bludgeoning/Energy[/td]
	[td]range[/td]
	[td]DC for poison or effects[/td]
	[td]other details of note[/td][/tr]



Combat Stats




[tr]
	[td]Hit Dice[/td]
	[td]Hit Point Max[/td]
	[td]Current Hit Points[/td]
	[td]PROFICIENCY BONUS[/td]
	[td]INITIATIVE[/td]
	[td]SPEED[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]#[/td]
	[td]#[/td]
	[td]probably 10[/td]
	[td]#[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
[/tr]





(Saving throw table (yay))




[tr]
	[td]SAVING THROWS[/td]
	[td]ABILITY MODIFIER[/td]
	[td]TOTAL BONUS[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]STRENGTH[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]DEXTERITY[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]CONSTITUTION[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]INTELLIGENCE[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]WISDOM[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]CHARISMA[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]DEATH[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]







[tr]
	[td]SKILL PROFICIENCIES[/td]
	[td]ABILITY MODIFIER[/td]
	[td]TOTAL BONUS[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Athletics[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Acrobatics[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Sleight of Hand[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Stealth[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Arcana[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]History[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Investigation[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Nature[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Religion[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Animal handling[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Insight[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Medicine[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Perception[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Survival[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Deception[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Intimidation[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Performance[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Performance[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Persuation[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
	[td]+#[/td]
[/tr]






[tr]
	[td]BACKGROUND[/td]
	[td]FEATURE[/td]
	[td]PERSONALITY[/td]
	[td]IDEAL[/td]
	[td]BOND[/td]
	[td]FLAW[/td]
	[td]SKILLS[/td]
	[td]TOOLS[/td]
	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]tbd[/td]
	[td]tbd[/td]
	[td]tbd[/td]
	[td]tbd[/td]
	[td]tbd[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
[/tr]







Proficiencies:  really just fill in the names here, but you see the various things you are proficient with.






[tr]
	[td]PROFICIENCIES[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]LANGUAGES[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]TOOLS[/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td]WEAPONS[/td]
	[/tr]
	[td]ARMOR[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]SPELL FOCUS[/td]
	[/tr] 
	[td]PROFICIENCIES[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]LANGUAGES[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]TOOLS[/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td]WEAPONS[/td]
	[/tr]
	[td]ARMOR[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]SPELL FOCUS[/td]
	[/tr] 





CLASS ABILITIES
fill in the blanks.  The second “misc” is for things like “uses per day”. 






[tr]
	[td]CLASS ABILITIES[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]





EQUIPMENT WORN (this is for stuff that’s equipped.  Sorry for the video game-style terminology, and obviously it’s assumed to be how items will work in 5e pre-DMG.  Misc obviously could be any item, such as Ioun Stones.  Edit as needed.






[tr]
	[td]EQUIPMENT SLOT[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPTERY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]HEAD[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]MAIN HAND[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]OFF-HAND[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]ARMOR[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]CLOTHING[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]CLOAK[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]NECK[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]GLOVES[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]RIGHT RING[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]LEFT RING[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]BELT[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]









[tr]
	[td]TREASURE[/td]
	[td]number[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Gold Coins[/td]
	[td]number[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Silver Coins[/td]
	[td]number[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Copper Coins[/td]
	[td]number[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Platinum Coins[/td]
	[td]number[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Gems[/td]
	[td]Value[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Art Object[/td]
	[td]Value[/td]
[/tr]









ON-HAND EQUIPMENT
(belt pouches, potions, sheaths, boot-knives, quivers of arrows or wands, and other carried items that are “on-hand”, that you can reach in combat  with your action or movement)






[tr]
	[td]ON HAND EQUIPMENT[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]One[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]Two[/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td]Three[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]Four[/td]
	[/tr]





BACKPACK EQUIPMENT
(things in your assumed-to-have backpack.  Because you need to put it down and rifle through it to get to these.  BTW, copy/paste this if you have a bag of holding, too, even if it’s on your belt: those things are bigger inside than a backpack, so you may not be able to get in and out easily in a fight.)









	[tr]
	[td]BACKPACK ITEMS[/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr] [tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr] [tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr] [tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr]	



SPELLS






	[tr]
	[td]SPELL LEVEL[/td]
	[td]SPELLS KNOWN/PREPARED[/td]
	[td]SAVE DC[/td]
	[td]SLOTS[/td]
	[/tr]	
	[tr]
	[td]CANTRIPS[/td]
	[td]Spells[/td]
	[td]Save DC[/td]
	[td]total[/td]
	[/tr]	
	[tr]
	[td]1st level[/td]
	[td]Spell Names[/td]
	[td]Slots[/td]
	[td]Save DC[/td]
	[/tr]	
	[tr]
	[td]2nd level[/td]
	[td]Spell Names[/td]
	[td]Slots[/td]
	[td]Save DC[/td]
	[/tr]	
	[tr]
	[td]3rd level[/td]
	[td]Spell Names[/td]
	[td]Slots[/td]
	[td]Save DC[/td]
	[/tr]	
	[tr]
	[td]4th level[/td]
	[td]Spell Names[/td]
	[td]Slots[/td]
	[td]Save DC[/td]
	[/tr]	
	[tr]
	[td]5th level[/td]
	[td]Spell Names[/td]
	[td]Slots[/td]
	[td]Save DC[/td]
	[/tr]	
	[tr]
	[td]6th level[/td]
	[td]Spell Names[/td]
	[td]Slots[/td]
	[td]Save DC[/td]
	[/tr]	
	[tr]
	[td]7th level[/td]
	[td]Spell Names[/td]
	[td]Slots[/td]
	[td]Save DC[/td]
	[/tr]	
	[tr]
	[td]8th level[/td]
	[td]Spell Names[/td]
	[td]Slots[/td]
	[td]Save DC[/td]
	[/tr]		
	[tr]
	[td]9th level[/td]
	[td]Spell Names[/td]
	[td]Slots[/td]
	[td]Save DC[/td]
	[/tr]		
 [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris

Yes indeed. I am thinking a playing an old salty, pegged-legged dwarf. Probably Dutch. And yes, as I see him he will be able to be the Gunner, Boatswain AND Carpenter! But yeah, he will be a Gibbs-like character. I am not sure on class yet, but I am leaning towards Ranger. Oh, and I think he will hate monkeys.


----------



## Fenris

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], your mailbox is too full for a PM!


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION], [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION], [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]- Joint co-captains, thrust together by circumstance? All seeking the same prize, but for different reasons, and working together in a not-letting-you-out-of-my-sight kind of way? Like the surgeon-quartermaster-cook, it seems like a trope not unheard of in the genre. No pressure, but could be interesting.

 [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]- I didn't have an idea for a second background at first, other than it had to make him even more of a crusty old sailor than he already was. Now I'm thinking a combination of the Folk Hero and Outlander, reskinned as an Escaped Convict.

Skills: Deception, Survival
Tools: Tinker's tools (or smith's, not sure what would be most appropriate on the sea), dice
Feature: Wanderer, from the Outlander


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

In that case, might I suggest an IC vote for captain when we are getting the crew together and what-not.

 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION], if its cool with you, I think my character would be best suited to being attached to your character, regardless of how the captaincy falls out.


----------



## Queenie

Firstly I regret nothing. Or perhaps I regret everything, including this headache. Apologies for mucking up the thread last night with drunken lunacy. I didn't even think I drank that much but it seems for every decade I lose some of my alcohol tolerance lol. 

Secondly, Kira, absolutely we can be attached! It'll be fun. When I am less headachy I will start working on writing up my character. If you have any specifics let me know otherwise I'll use what you wrote in the thread and we can tweak from there. Good? 

Thirdly, Unsung, I like your idea! Methinks a lot of hilarious head butting would ensue.


----------



## Kobold Stew

[sblock=Gentleman Jim Barrington, Fighter (Battle Master) 4]

*James Barrington, "Gentleman Jim"* 
LG Human Fighter 
Level 4

*Abilities*:
STR 12 (+1)
DEX 16 (+3) 
CON 14 (+2)
INT 9 (-1)
WIS 13 (+1)
CHA 16 (+3) 

Size M
Speed 30
AC 16 (incl. +1 heavy house rule)
Init +3
Hit Points 36

*Proficiency bonus*: +2
*Proficiencies*: all armor, shield, simple and martial weapons, 
*Saves*: STR, CON
*Skills*: Athletics, Persuasion, Deception, Insight, Stealth
*Tools*: Watercraft, Navigator’s tools, Disguise kit, Forger’s tools
*Languages*: English, French, Latin*

*Attacks*:
Rapier, 1d20+5 to hit, 1d8+3 piercing
Pistol, 1d20+7 to hit, 1d10+3 piercing (loading, ammunition) 30/90

*Background* (trait): Charlatan (false identity)* 

*Race abilities*: 
* Variant Human: extra skill, feat, +1 dex/cha (included above) 

*Class abilities*:
* Fighting Style: Archery, +2 with ranged attacks (included above)
* Second Wind: 1/rest, bonus action to regain 1d10+4 hp
* Action Surge: 1/rest, take 1 additional action
* Combat Superiority (4 dice)
-- Pushing Attack: +d8 damage, L or smaller make STR save vs DC 13 or be pushed 15’
-- Menacing Attack: +d8 damage, make WIS save vs DC 13 or be frightened until end of my next turn
-- Disarming Attack: +d8 damage, make STR save vs. DC 13 or be disarmed. 

*Feats*
* Firearms Expert:
-- ignore loading property of firearms
-- no disadvantage when within 5’ on ranged attacks
-- when I attack with a 1HW, use bonus to attack with a loaded pistol
* Ritual Caster (Wizard):
-- Spells in spell book: Tenser's Floating Disk, Alarm, Gentle Repose

*Skills*
+3 (dex) Acrobatics
+1 (wis) Animal Handling
-1 (int) Arcana
*+3 (str) Athletics *
*+5 (cha) Deception*
-1 (int) History
*+3 (wis) Insight*
+3 (cha) Intimidation
-1 (int) Investigation
+1 (wis) Medicine
-1 (int) Nature
+1 (wis) Perception
+3 (cha) Performance
*+5 (cha) Persuasion*
-1 (int) Religion
+3 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+5 (dex) Stealth*
+1 (wis) Survival

*Characteristics*:
Personality: Trustworthy. I know everyone's secrets.
Ideal: Everything can be explained by reason. Everything.
Bond: (see below)
Flaw: I want to put down the self-important mighty.

*Bond*: Secret agent
*Fortunes*: 
-- Enlightened (adv. vs. fear and spells; must fail WIS save to benefit from a spell) 
-- Shore leave (nav tools above), 
-- Wanted (Gaston Sauveterre hunted by the Academie Royale des Sciences, and agents of the French government)

*Equipment*: 

*Weight*: 35 carried, 40 in backpack, generally in bunk.

*Studded Leather (45gp, 13)
*Rapier (25gp, 2)
*Pistol (10gp, 3)
*Bullets (48) – (1gp, 8)
*Pocketwatch (5gp)
*Traveller's clothes (2gp, 4)
*Signet ring (5gp)
* Trinket: Fashionable leather hat which always seems to find its way back to me with the tide and wind.
* Ritual book, wrapped in oilskin and tied.

Backpack (2gp, 5), containing:
*Forger's kit (15gp, 5)
*Navigator's kit (25gp, 2)
*Disguise kit (25gp, 3)
*Fine clothes (15gp, 6)
*Scroll case (1gp, 1)
*Bedroll (1gp, 7)
*Perfume (5gp)

88 gp, 94 gp in backpack, = 182gp


[* indicates some change or substitution, as per house rules]
[/sblock]
[sblock=backstory]Gaston Emile Sauveterre was born in Rouen, and when he was recruited to work at the Academie Royale des Sciences, his parents were very proud. The Academie Royale brings together the nation’s top arcane minds, and recruits garcons du pays (boys from the countryside) in the belief that they are incapable of understanding the nature of their work. Mostly, that is true.  Had Gaston’s name not appeared on one of the scroll fragments he was cleaning up, it is unlikely he would have discovered their larger purpose for his life.  Gaston was being groomed as a (mundane) agent for l’Academie. The Academie runs several schools, and their missions are generally successful because of La Divination: with scryers working in conjunction with one of les garcons, their missions (secret surgical strikes at the most influential people of Europe) are consistently successful and ties to the Academie are almost unprovable. The wizards and sorcerers of the Academie are playing a long game. Most of them are elves anyways, so they can afford to do so.

Thomas Milner was born in Greenwich, and apprenticed as a cabin boy. Though not of a naval family, he was dedicated and keen, and (perhaps because of his place of birth) was assigned to the Astronomer Royal himself when the King agreed to send him to witness the Transit of Mercury, which would only be visible in the Caribbean. It was an honour, and Milner – as played by Gaston – was a convincing character who ingratiated himself to the Astronomer. Gaston’s mission was to ensure kill the Astronomer after the observations, and return to Paris with the records, preventing the British Crown from having the information. It would have worked, had the Astronomer Royal not been such a charismatic personality. Through the long overseas voyage, many lengthy conversations won Milner to the cause of the Enlightenment. It was Gaston who then realized the true nature of the Academie, and understood that he could not complete this mission. The Astronomer Royal even invited young Thomas to look at the transit through one of the telescopes they had brought. He was a new man. The voyage completed its observations, and the Astronomer Royal returned to Greenwich, with all his records but without a cabin boy, who was proclaimed lost at sea.

Jim Barrington has served on various ships, and has earned a reputation as a respectful, able worker. He’s been an officer since he was eighteen, and has served as Master Gunner under Ben Hornigold, and Quartermaster under Jayne McChul, captain of the Darkness Comes. He is ambitious and a good sailor, a crack shot, and no one else knows that he is being hunted by the French government and the agents of the Academe Royale des Sciences, who know that Gaston (and Thomas Milner) have betrayed them. 

Jim lives in a world of magic, but believes in reason. There is much he needs to explain that science has not quantified or measured. The 18th C is a period of attempts at systemization (the "Age of Wonders") and he has more wonders that need explaining. His Ritual book constitutes his original scientific research into understanding the universe. The 18th C. firmly believed in Aether, the medium by which gravity and electricity was conveyed. Part of what Jim is doing is explaining the workings of Aether and other ineffable substances as best he can. He may be right -- that's really irrelevant. He believes he is right, and that reason will explain what those around him see as the workings of magicians, loas, or petty divinities. 

(see also post 280 for some changes)
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie

fireinthedust said:


> [sblock=Fireinthedust's pbp 5e character sheet of coolness +5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]APPEARANCE[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]	[td]Description[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]BACKGROUND[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]	[td]Description[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]NAME[/td]
> [td]GENDER[/td]
> [td]RACE[/td]
> [td]BACKGROUND[/td]
> [td]CLASS[/td]
> [td]LEVEL[/td]
> [td]ALIGNMENT[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]name[/td]
> [td]male/female[/td]
> [td]race[/td]
> [td]background[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]AGE[/td]
> [td]HEIGHT[/td]
> [td]WEIGHT[/td]
> [td]HAIR[/td]
> [td]EYE COLOR[/td]
> [td]HANDEDNESS[/td]
> [td]BODY MARKS[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]#[/td]
> [td]6ft average[/td]
> [td]150lbs maybe?[/td]
> [td]color[/td]
> [td]color[/td]
> [td]Right/Left/Ambidexterous[/td]
> [td]Tattoos, Scars, peg legs, hook hands, etc.[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]ABILITY SCORES[/td]
> [td]ABILITY MODIFIER[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Strength insert number here[/td]
> [td]+ #[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Dexterity insert number here[/td]
> [td]+ #[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Constitution insert number here[/td]
> [td]+ #[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Intelligence insert number here[/td]
> [td]+ #[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Wisdom insert number here[/td]
> [td]+ #[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]X
> [td]Charisma insert number here[/td]
> [td]+ #[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARMOR  (you may want to copy this table for Unarmored, plus if you’re wearing armour as a new base AC.  Refer to the sheet when you’re unarmored, wearing your spiffy plate armor, or that slim-fitting stealth-suit you paid gold for)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]ARMOR CLASS[/td]
> [td]TOTAL[/td]
> [td]armor or 10[/td]
> [td]DEX[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]armor name[/td]
> [td]#[/td]
> [td]probably 10[/td]
> [td]#[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attacks table.  Copy the second one for each weapon you’ve got, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]WEAPON[/td]
> [td]MODIFIER[/td]
> [td]DAMAGE[/td]
> [td]TYPE[/td]
> [td]RANGE[/td]
> [td]SAVES[/td]
> [td]SPECIAL[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]name of weapon[/td]
> [td]#[/td]
> [td]#d#+#[/td]
> [td]Piercing/Slashing/Bludgeoning/Energy[/td]
> [td]range[/td]
> [td]DC for poison or effects[/td]
> [td]other details of note[/td][/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> Combat Stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]Hit Dice[/td]
> [td]Hit Point Max[/td]
> [td]Current Hit Points[/td]
> [td]PROFICIENCY BONUS[/td]
> [td]INITIATIVE[/td]
> [td]SPEED[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]#[/td]
> [td]#[/td]
> [td]probably 10[/td]
> [td]#[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Saving throw table (yay))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]SAVING THROWS[/td]
> [td]ABILITY MODIFIER[/td]
> [td]TOTAL BONUS[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]STRENGTH[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]DEXTERITY[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]CONSTITUTION[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]INTELLIGENCE[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]WISDOM[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]CHARISMA[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]DEATH[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]SKILL PROFICIENCIES[/td]
> [td]ABILITY MODIFIER[/td]
> [td]TOTAL BONUS[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Athletics[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Acrobatics[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Sleight of Hand[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Stealth[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Arcana[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]History[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Investigation[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Nature[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Religion[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Animal handling[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Insight[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Medicine[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Perception[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Survival[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Deception[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Intimidation[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Performance[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Performance[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Persuation[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [td]+#[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]BACKGROUND[/td]
> [td]FEATURE[/td]
> [td]PERSONALITY[/td]
> [td]IDEAL[/td]
> [td]BOND[/td]
> [td]FLAW[/td]
> [td]SKILLS[/td]
> [td]TOOLS[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]tbd[/td]
> [td]tbd[/td]
> [td]tbd[/td]
> [td]tbd[/td]
> [td]tbd[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [td]Misc[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proficiencies:  really just fill in the names here, but you see the various things you are proficient with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]PROFICIENCIES[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]LANGUAGES[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]TOOLS[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]WEAPONS[/td]
> [/tr]
> [td]ARMOR[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]SPELL FOCUS[/td]
> [/tr]
> [td]PROFICIENCIES[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]LANGUAGES[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]TOOLS[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]WEAPONS[/td]
> [/tr]
> [td]ARMOR[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]SPELL FOCUS[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLASS ABILITIES
> fill in the blanks.  The second “misc” is for things like “uses per day”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]CLASS ABILITIES[/td]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EQUIPMENT WORN (this is for stuff that’s equipped.  Sorry for the video game-style terminology, and obviously it’s assumed to be how items will work in 5e pre-DMG.  Misc obviously could be any item, such as Ioun Stones.  Edit as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]EQUIPMENT SLOT[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPTERY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]HEAD[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MAIN HAND[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]OFF-HAND[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]ARMOR[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]CLOTHING[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]CLOAK[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]NECK[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]GLOVES[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]RIGHT RING[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]LEFT RING[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]BELT[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]MISC[/td]
> [td]ITEM[/td]
> [td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]TREASURE[/td]
> [td]number[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Gold Coins[/td]
> [td]number[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Silver Coins[/td]
> [td]number[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Copper Coins[/td]
> [td]number[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Platinum Coins[/td]
> [td]number[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Gems[/td]
> [td]Value[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Art Object[/td]
> [td]Value[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON-HAND EQUIPMENT
> (belt pouches, potions, sheaths, boot-knives, quivers of arrows or wands, and other carried items that are “on-hand”, that you can reach in combat  with your action or movement)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]ON HAND EQUIPMENT[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]One[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Two[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Three[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]Four[/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACKPACK EQUIPMENT
> (things in your assumed-to-have backpack.  Because you need to put it down and rifle through it to get to these.  BTW, copy/paste this if you have a bag of holding, too, even if it’s on your belt: those things are bigger inside than a backpack, so you may not be able to get in and out easily in a fight.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]BACKPACK ITEMS[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td][/td]
> [/tr] [tr]
> [td][/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td][/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td][/td]
> [/tr] [tr]
> [td][/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td][/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td][/td]
> [/tr] [tr]
> [td][/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td][/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td][/td]
> [/tr]
> 
> 
> 
> SPELLS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [tr]
> [td]SPELL LEVEL[/td]
> [td]SPELLS KNOWN/PREPARED[/td]
> [td]SAVE DC[/td]
> [td]SLOTS[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]CANTRIPS[/td]
> [td]Spells[/td]
> [td]Save DC[/td]
> [td]total[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]1st level[/td]
> [td]Spell Names[/td]
> [td]Slots[/td]
> [td]Save DC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]2nd level[/td]
> [td]Spell Names[/td]
> [td]Slots[/td]
> [td]Save DC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]3rd level[/td]
> [td]Spell Names[/td]
> [td]Slots[/td]
> [td]Save DC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]4th level[/td]
> [td]Spell Names[/td]
> [td]Slots[/td]
> [td]Save DC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]5th level[/td]
> [td]Spell Names[/td]
> [td]Slots[/td]
> [td]Save DC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]6th level[/td]
> [td]Spell Names[/td]
> [td]Slots[/td]
> [td]Save DC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]7th level[/td]
> [td]Spell Names[/td]
> [td]Slots[/td]
> [td]Save DC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]8th level[/td]
> [td]Spell Names[/td]
> [td]Slots[/td]
> [td]Save DC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [tr]
> [td]9th level[/td]
> [td]Spell Names[/td]
> [td]Slots[/td]
> [td]Save DC[/td]
> [/tr]
> [/sblock]




It's so purty. 



Unsung said:


> [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION], [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION], [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]- Joint co-captains, thrust together by circumstance? All seeking the same prize, but for different reasons, and working together in a not-letting-you-out-of-my-sight kind of way? Like the surgeon-quartermaster-cook, it seems like a trope not unheard of in the genre. No pressure, but could be interesting.




Ya know, interesting things always happen in those circumstances...


----------



## Queenie

Kobold Stew said:


> Here's the first pass at my (mostly straight) character.



 Honestly, I prefer straight characters myself. Put a strange race together with a strange class and strange things happen. Not all players are suited to make that work. Plus creative players can make a straight character (or any character) awesome.


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]- Seems like Gibbs was the Black Pearl's Quartermaster as well as First Mate (and Sailing Master when the ship didn't have a captain), based on the descriptions of the duties. A go-between, popular with the crew, but basically second-in-command to the captain when it came to matters of the ship. If we do go the Three Captains route, could be fun to have the Gibbs archetype as a mediator, too. 

 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]- I like the built-in drama of it, and what piratical adventure could be complete without the characters stumbling all over each other to get the treasure once it's finally in sight?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

My character is inspired by Tia Dalma from Pirates of the Caribbean...the weird and creepy seeress who is more than she seems.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] Not to knock your great work on the character sheet, but I prefer something easier to read like what   [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] put together for his character. Of course, as long as all the info is there, feel free to use whatever character sheet makes you happy 



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> fortunes (* question: how does enlightened interact with magic items)



First off, great writeup of Barrington! A LG pirate/privateer, who'd have thought! What's his story? Could you include it with the character sheet to have everything in one place? I plan on including links to your character sheets in the first post.

As to the question, I'm not sure. For things that aren't obviously magical (+1 sword, ring of protection ), I imagine the Enlightened character could use them without realizing he was benefiting from them. However for things that are obviously magic, like spell scrolls, wands of fire, and such...I would think the character simply would not use them. Enlightened PCs have a bit of a fine line to walk in the setting where monsters and magic do exist. I'd say handling things on a case-by-case basis would probably be easiest.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> @Quickleaf, your mailbox is too full for a PM!



Sorry! I cleared it out now. Didn't realize that old sent messages were stored and counted against storage limits.

And I think it is outstanding that your salty old dwarf hates monkeys. Hmm...at least no one wants *play* a monkey...or a zombie monkey...or a zombie monkey ninja pirate! I regret saying it as I typed it. 



			
				Unsung said:
			
		

> [MENTION=20323]I didn't have an idea for a second background at first, other than it had to make him even more of a crusty old sailor than he already was. Now I'm thinking a combination of the Folk Hero and Outlander, reskinned as an Escaped Convict.
> 
> Skills: Deception, Survival
> Tools: Tinker's tools (or smith's, not sure what would be most appropriate on the sea), dice
> Feature: Wanderer, from the Outlander



Looks good!



Unsung said:


> [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION], [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION],  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]- Joint co-captains, thrust together by circumstance? All seeking the same prize, but for different reasons, and working together in a not-letting-you-out-of-my-sight kind of way? Like the surgeon-quartermaster-cook, it seems like a trope not unheard of in the genre. No pressure, but could be interesting.





Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> In that case, might I suggest an IC vote for captain when we are getting the crew together and what-not.



I think either idea - co-captaincy or IC vote - could work and would be very in genre!

I am surprised Captain is such a popular ship duty...always worrying about mutiny, most likely to be turned against if a venture goes south, expected to go down with the ship...Bah! Easier to be a swab


----------



## Kobold Stew

Rule loophole discovery of the morning: 

As written, you need a 13 Wis or Int to get the Ritual Caster feat, but you get to choose the spell casting class, and so you could get a wizard (int-based) book with a 13 wisdom, or a cleric/druid (wis-based) ritual book with 13 Int. I expect that's not intended.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Quickleaf said:


> First off, great writeup of Barrington! A LG pirate/privateer, who'd have thought! What's his story? Could you include it with the character sheet to have everything in one place? I plan on including links to your character sheets in the first post.




Thanks -- It's in my head, but not yet on paper (it'll never be on paper -- "not yet typed out").
But I'm enjoying playing with the Charlatan idea.

Question: are we using real-world languages? I like the thought (that dwarves speak Dutch, etc.) and it'll make some characterization easier (for me at least).



> As to the question, I'm not sure. For things that aren't obviously magical (+1 sword, ring of protection ), I imagine the Enlightened character could use them without realizing he was benefiting from them. However for things that are obviously magic, like spell scrolls, wands of fire, and such...I would think the character simply would not use them. Enlightened PCs have a bit of a fine line to walk in the setting where monsters and magic do exist. I'd say handling things on a case-by-case basis would probably be easiest.




I might rethink that, then.  

More later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Quickleaf

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Question: are we using real-world languages? I like the thought (that dwarves speak Dutch, etc.) and it'll make some characterization easier (for me at least).



Good question. Yes and no. For example, since PC races like dwarves and elves can hail from multiple nations, "Elven" and "Dwarven" are meaningless except as nationalist propaganda. A dwarf from Netherlands speaks Dutch, a dwarf from Scotland speaks Scottish (and probably English too), a dwarf from South America likely speaks Quechua (and probably Spanish too).

There is no Common tongue per se, but let's assume that English stands in for Common for the purposes of your characters. Also, making sure your party covers Dutch, English, French, and Spanish fluency is a good idea. 

However, some rarer or monstrous D&D languages like Infernal or Deep Speech will be used.

I should update the first post with a list of languages...


----------



## Kobold Stew

Quickleaf said:


> Good question. Yes and no. For example, since PC races like dwarves and elves can hail from multiple nations, "Elven" and "Dwarven" are meaningless except as nationalist propaganda. A dwarf from Netherlands speaks Dutch, a dwarf from Scotland speaks Scottish (and probably English too), a dwarf from South America likely speaks Quechua (and probably Spanish too).
> 
> There is no Common tongue per se, but let's assume that English stands in for Common for the purposes of your characters. Also, making sure your party covers Dutch, English, French, and Spanish fluency is a good idea.
> 
> However, some rarer or monstrous D&D languages like Infernal or Deep Speech will be used.
> 
> I should update the first post with a list of languages...




Cool.  That's just great.


----------



## Quickleaf

Quick recap of everyone's forming PCs so far... 

You might look for commonalities in your characters and see if some connection between them sparks your imagination. For example, [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION],  [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] are all wanted men/women...any connection? And do the two Dutch dwarves  [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] have any connection?

     [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION] 
Half-elf (Mayan) background?  Wizard (diviner) 4
*Ship Duty:* N/A "Tia Dalma"
*Bond:* Sacred Relic
*Fortunes:* Superstitious, Loa Patron, Magic Trinkets, Jonah, Haunted

     [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] ?

     [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] _Hugo Van Haan_
Dwarf (Dutch)  background?  Bard (?) 4
*Ship Duty:* Quartermaster/Cook/Surgeon
*Bond:* ?
*Fortunes:* ?

     [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] _Barrington_
LG Human (English) Charlatan  Fighter (battlemaster) 4
*Ship Duty:* Captain/Gunner/Quartermaster
*Bond: *Secret Agent
*Fortunes:* Enlightened, Shore Leave, Wanted

     [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] _Katerina_
Human (nationality?) background?  Rogue (?) 3/Fighter 1
*Ship Duty:* Captain
*Bond:* Curse and the Child
*Fortunes:* Notoriety, Accursed, Monkey Magnet

     [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] 
CN Human (nationality?) Sailor/Escaped Convict  Barbarian 1/Cleric (tempest) 3
*Ship Duty:* Gunner
*Bond:* Curse of Aztec Gold
*Fortunes:* Hangin' Look, Old Salt, Treasure Map, Wanted

     [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] _Jozef Van Der Nagel_
Dwarf (Dutch)  background?  Ranger 4 (?)
*Ship Duty:* Boatswain/Carpenter/First Mate/Gunner "Gibbs"
*Bond:* ?
*Fortunes:* Old Salt?


----------



## Quickleaf

Kobold Stew said:


> I might rethink that, then.



Enlightened does fit your character though. Hmm. What answer were you hoping for in regards to magic items? I'm flexible.

But no zombie monkey ninja pirates. A DM has to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Queenie

*[5e] Spell & Crossbones (FULL)*

We are working on the characters right now, I rolled some awesome stats. Sometimes IC doesn't hate me. 

So, yes! Katerina is human and probably fairly young, early 20's? Probably CN. Possibly Catalonian or Spanish. 

For Bond I have both Accursed and Loved One so you hit the nail with that. 

I am working on Fortunes. Basically three mixed / good and for each of those you choose a bad. So you could potentially have 6. Correct? 

Right now I have narrowed down to choose from, * are almost definite at this point:

Mixed: Notoriety*, Strange Luck.

Good: Ally, Booty, Contacts, Devil's Own Luck an of course Monkey Magnet*

Ill: Accursed, Enemy, Haunted, Vice, Wanted*, Wastrel


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> But no zombie monkey ninja pirates. A DM has to draw the line somewhere.




:'(


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> I am working on Fortunes. Basically three mixed / good and for each of those you choose a bad. So you could potentially have 6. Correct?



Katerina sounds like fun!

Here's how Fortunes work: Pick up to 3 from Mixed and/or Good Fortunes. For each Good Fortune you take you must also take an Ill Fortune. This caveat does not apply to Mixed Fortunes which already are a mix of good and bad so don't need an Ill Fortune to balance them out.

For example, Katerina might have: Notoriety (mixed), Contacts (good), Monkey Magnet (good), Enemy (ill), Wanted (ill).


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]
Hey I caught some discrepancies on your character sheet...might want to double check your numbers...

Initiative should be +3 (not +2) since Dex 16 (+3)

Pistol attack should be +5 (not +7) since Dex 16 (+3) and prof +2

AC should be 16 (not 17) since AC = studded leather (12) + Dex (3) + heavy armor house rule (1)


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Katerina sounds like fun!
> 
> Here's how Fortunes work: Pick up to 3 from Mixed and/or Good Fortunes. For each Good Fortune you take you must also take an Ill Fortune. This caveat does not apply to Mixed Fortunes which already are a mix of good and bad so don't need an Ill Fortune to balance them out.
> 
> For example, Katerina might have: Notoriety (mixed), Contacts (good), Monkey Magnet (good), Enemy (ill), Wanted (ill).




She's is going to be So. Much. Fun! I'm excited 

In theory, you are not limited to how many Mixed Fortunes you take? Or is that included in the three. Just want to make sure I understand!

Now, here is my current conundrum. I rolled pretty well 17, 17, 16, 12, 9, 8. I will post the IC link in my character sheet (it's hard to do on my iPad). 

As a human I can bump each one up to 18,18,17,13,10,9 or give up 4 increases to get a feat and a skill proficiency.

At 4th level I have the choice of bumping 2 stats by 1 or 1 stat by 2 or taking a feat. 

First glance the highest numbers go to DEX and CHA. Lowest probably STR or possibly CON (from the curse). I need her to be able to have the Captain requirements and probably also the Sailing Master's too (navigation). Fighting with swords and guns, we were thinking two handed fighting. Also very acrobatic. Typical roguish swashbuckler. 

Suggestions? I am especially wondering about the feats. I'm not really familiar with 5e at all yet.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> She's is going to be So. Much. Fun! I'm excited



I'm looking forward to see how she and [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION]'s character interact!



> In theory, you are not limited to how many Mixed Fortunes you take? Or is that included in the three. Just want to make sure I understand!



Yeah, mixed fortunes were meant to be included in the 3 limit. Mainly I put this limit to prevent it from getting out of hand or too much blurring of character niches. HOWEVER. If you want to break this limit (within reason) and it fits your character's story, I say go for it!

"The rules are more like guidelines, really..."  Doubly true in a pirate game!



> Now, here is my current conundrum. I rolled pretty well 17, 17, 16, 12, 9, 8. I will post the IC link in my character sheet (it's hard to do on my iPad).



Nice stats! To be honest, I trust you guys. And even if someone were to cheat (pirates, savvy?), there will be some very fierce opposition and high stats are probably toward the low end of the barrel in terms of things that will save your hide. 



> First glance the highest numbers go to DEX and CHA. Lowest probably STR or possibly CON (from the curse). I need her to be able to have the Captain requirements and probably also the Sailing Master's too (navigation). Fighting with swords and guns, we were thinking two handed fighting. Also very acrobatic. Typical roguish swashbuckler.
> 
> Suggestions? I am especially wondering about the feats. I'm not really familiar with 5e at all yet.



Some feats that might fit your character concept...

Athlete: +1 Dex, standing from prone only takes 5 ft movement, climbing doesn't halve speed, only need 5 ft take off for a running jump

Crossbow Expert: re-skin to Firearms Expert; ignore loading, being next to enemy doesn't impose disadvantage on ranged attacks, when you Attack with a one-handed weapon you can use bonus action to attack with loaded firearm

Defensive Duelist: with finesse weapon, can use reaction to add proficiency bonus to AC against a melee attack

Lucky: gain 3 luck points, which you can spend to gain advantage or impose disadvantage, regain luck points after a long rest

Mobile: +10 speed, ignore difficult terrain when you Dash, when you make a melee attack against a creature you don't provoke opportunity attacks from that creature for the rest of the turn (hit or miss)

Skilled: gain proficiency in any combo of 3 skills or tools

Tough: HP increase to twice your level when you take this feat, and every level thereafter you gain +2 HP


----------



## Quickleaf

A question for everyone about the "Lives" house rule: Do you prefer the number of lives (1d4+2) your characters have be kept secret by the DM? Or do you prefer to know how many lives your characters have?

Either is fine. The first case creates more versilimitude and mystery, while the second creates more suspense.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

I could go either way.

Edit: Holy biscuits - I just now looked at your sig, [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION].  You wrote Tales of the Caliphate Nights?  That's one of my wife's favorite books.


----------



## Quickleaf

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> I could go either way.
> 
> Edit: Holy biscuits - I just now looked at your sig, [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION].  You wrote Tales of the Caliphate Nights?  That's one of my wife's favorite books.



Hey, thanks! Always heartwarming to hear that Caliphate Nights made someone stoked


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Time to brag a bit - My wife also happens to be in the biz.  Mainly as a layout artist (1001 Spells, Lords of Gossamer & Shadow, and a boatload of others), but also as writer (Book of Heroic Races: Seedlings) and developer (Treasury of the Sands).


----------



## Kobold Stew

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]
> Hey I caught some discrepancies on your character sheet...might want to double check your numbers...
> 
> Initiative should be +3 (not +2) since Dex 16 (+3)




Yes!  Thanks -- legacy of the form I copied from.



> Pistol attack should be +5 (not +7) since Dex 16 (+3) and prof +2




No!  Fighting style gives +2. 



> AC should be 16 (not 17) since AC = studded leather (12) + Dex (3) + heavy armor house rule (1)




Good catch.  That's me just being bad at addition.


----------



## Unsung

My vote's for keeping Lives hidden. I'm all for surprises, even if they're bad. I don't especially mind if they're not, but that's my vote.

_*EDIT: Link to the Rogues' Gallery (updated)*_

[sblock=Player Character: Gunner Teague]
*CN human (English) Barbarian 1/Cleric 3 (Tempest domain)*
*Backgrounds:* Sailor, Escaped Convict (features- Ship’s Passage, Wanderer)
*Bond:* Curse of Aztec Gold
*Duties:* Master Gunner
*Fortunes:* Old Salt, Hangin' Look, Treasure Map, Enemy (Commodore Bennett Rafferty, the son of a former captain)
*Notes:* Missing one eye (-2 to Initiative and Perception), illiterate, harried by Rafferty and his men, mysterious map tattooed on his back

*Armour Class: *16
*Hit Points: *43/43
*Size:* Medium
*Speed: *30 feet
*Abilities:* Str 12 (+1), Con 14 (+2), Dex 16 (+3), Int 8 (-1), Wis 16 (+3), Cha 8 (-1)
*Initiative: *+1
*Senses: *Passive Perception 13
*Inspiration:* ?
*Experience: *--

*Proficiency Bonus:* +2
*Armour: *Light armour, medium armour, heavy armour, shields
*Weapons:* Simple weapons, martial weapons
*Tools: *Navigator’s tools, vehicles (water), tinker’s tools, dice
*Saving Throws: *Strength +3, Constitution +4
*Skills:* Intimidation +1, Nature +1, Athletics +3, Perception +3, Deception +1, Survival +5
*Languages:* English, Island Carib, semaphore

*Equipment*
*Boat hook* (pike; heavy, reach, two-handed). _Melee weapon attack: _+3 to hit, reach 10 ft, one target. Hit: 1d10 + 1 piercing damage.
*Dagger *(light, finesse, thrown). _Melee/ranged weapon attack:_ +5 to hit, reach 5 ft/range 20/60 ft, one target. Hit: 1d4 + 3 piercing damage. 
*Pistol *(36 bullets, loading). _Ranged weapon attack: _+5 to hit, range 30/90 ft, one target. Hit: 1d10 + 3 piercing damage.
*Blunderbuss *(12 shots, loading, misfire (1), two-handed). _Ranged weapon attack:_ +5 to hit, range 20/60 ft, one target. Hit: 2d6 +3 piercing damage.
*Harpoons *x4 (javelins; thrown). _Melee/ranged weapon attack: _+3 to hit, reach 5 ft/range 30/120 ft, one target. Hit: 1d6 +1 piercing damage.
*Component pouch* (divine focus). _Melee/ranged spell attack:_ +5 to hit.

*Carried: *Explorer’s pack (worn), 50 feet of silk rope (coiled around chest), common clothes (worn), tinker’s tools (in pack), belt pouch (1 gold doubloon, Aztec gold coin)
*Trinkets: *Water-damaged logbook (in pack) of one Captain Henry ‘Long Ben’, every page filled with cryptic navigation charts and unknown islands
*In bunk:* Belaying pin (club), shovel, iron pot, common clothes
*Purchased this level (20 starting gp):* Blunderbuss 15 gp, 48 bullets 2 gp, Dagger 2 gp

*Class Features*
*Barbarian 1:* Rage 2/day, Unarmoured Defense
*Cleric 3: *Channel Divinity 1/rest (Turn Undead, Destructive Rebuke)
*Divine Domain (Tempest):* Wrath of the Storm 3/day

*Spellcasting *_(Cleric 3)_
*Cantrips (3): *_ghost rigging, mariner's boon, thaumaturgy_
*Spells prepared* 6
*Spell DC* 13
*Component pouch* (divine focus). _Melee/ranged spell attack:_ +5 to hit.
*1st level 4/day: *_bane, command, create or destroy water, healing word;_ Domain Spells- _fog cloud, thunderwave_
*2nd level 2/day: *_augury, enhance ability; _Domain Spells- _gust of wind, shatter_

*Feats*
*Human:* Tough- +2 hit points per level

[sblock=Other Notes]
*Background*
Sailor, Escaped Convict
*Personality Traits:* I work hard so I can play hard when the work is done. I judge people by their actions, not their words.
*Ideals:* Fairness- We all do the work, so we all share in the reward (Lawful). Might- If I become strong, I can take what I want-- what I deserve (Evil). 
*Bonds:* I have a family, but I have no idea where they are. One day I hope to see them again.
*Flaws: *The people who know me when I was young know my shameful secret, so I can never go home again... Don’t expect me to save those who can’t save themselves. It is nature’s way that the strong survive and the weak perish.

*Calculations*
*Armour Class: *16 = 10 + Dex mod (+3) + Con mod (+2) + 1 heavy armour proficiency
*Hit Points *43/43 = 12 for 1st level barbarian + (3 x 5 per cleric level) + (4 x +2 Con modifier) + (4 x 2 Tough feat)
*Ability Scores: *Rolled 16 15 14 12 8 7, +1 to Dexterity and Charisma from human Ability Score Increase[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
A lifetime at sea not amounting to much, that’s the sad story of Gunner Teague.

The years and waves have taken much from him, robbed him of the strength of his sword-hand, the faces of a family he knew too little, years of his freedom-- whether breaking rocks for his countrymen in the prison at Point-Saint Charlotte, or languishing in the dungeons of the French island-fortress of Bon Ebon-- and opportunities, so many missed chances. He was young once, handsome and strong once, practically a hero-- once. He claims that years ago, he and a vain, young, and newly famous Captain George Lightly Rafferty were bosom friends. Rafferty, whose name has since passed into legend, alongside the disappearance of his ship, the HMS _Rescue_; the rather ironically named _Rescue_, of which Teague occasionally professes to be sole survivor. Some find it odd that they are only hearing of such an acquaintance upon meeting the gunner for the first time. He seems to mention it often enough, though the details of what claimed his old ship differ with each telling-- a whirlpool with giant fangs of gnashing ice, a huge barnacled hand with the bloated skin of a corpse rising from an otherwise placid sea, a rogue wave with a host of elves on horseback riding its crest...

If he’s drunk, that is. Ask again once he’s sober, and he’ll simply say, “A storm.” And that’s all.

Mottled with tattoos, fingers blue with the touch of blackpowder and gunmetal, his back strewn with the tracks of the cat of nine-- much of the time Teague appears a grim-faced taskmaster, tight-lipped and stern, one gimlet eye and a mouth like a sword. You’d scarcely credit him the imagination which seems necessary for such wild tales.

But his tongue is loosened by rum. The same may be true of his penchant for spinning outrageous falsehoods, delving into the mists of memory and coming up with some scarcely-remembered undersea monster or ghost ship. When drunk, he claims to have crewed with captains who died before he was born, to have sailed to destinations out of stage-plays and fairy tales-- to have docked in Avalon and weighed anchor on a kraken’s shell. Even the tattoos on his back seem to show islands surely too large to have gone undiscovered so long.

There’s but one sure bet, and that’s that the man was born in Bristol. Dare you to try and get a straight answer from him on the subject, however, of his long-ago life on dry land, and he’ll clam up sure as the tide’s ebb, no matter how drunk he might be.

Those who could give the lie to the more outlandish of Teague’s claims, who could glorify or condemn him, linger now in the locker of Davy Jones. Teague, for his part, goes on, serving on navy boats and merchanters, aboard privateers and pirate vessels. He’s decorated the inside of many a cell, English and foreign alike, drawn blood at the Crown’s behest only to sail under the flags of her enemies. In his long life, he says, he’s buried treasure and friends enough to sail a navy out of Hell’s own harbour, and who’s to say he won’t, one day? Maybe that was the plan all along.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rotation]
*4:00-8:00* Sleeps like the dead. (ends long rest)
*8:00-20:00* Maintains the ship’s cannons, checks the powder, cleans and counts pistols and muskets, shouts up and down at the powder monkeys. Throws his back into any task calling for more than one set of arms. (Master Gunner/Crew)
*20:00-24:00* Drinks rum on deck, reciting jokes, tall tales, and mangled scripture to anyone who passes by. Often falls asleep. (starts long rest)
*24:00-4:00* Becomes sombre and morose, delivering forth ghost stories and old sea legends and waxing poetic on the nature of the sea as a fickle goddess. Occasionally draws a crowd. (Entertainer/Lookout/Crew)[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Hey, thanks! Always heartwarming to hear that Caliphate Nights made someone stoked



 Cool! Is it actually a book or a game? I am assuming it's the world we're going to be playing in?



Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Time to brag a bit - My wife also happens to be in the biz.  Mainly as a layout artist (1001 Spells, Lords of Gossamer & Shadow, and a boatload of others), but also as writer (Book of Heroic Races: Seedlings) and developer (Treasury of the Sands).



 Also cool!

Fenris wrote a book too! But it's not a cool game book, it's a Botany Textbook for his students. It just got published this year and his students are using it for the first time this fall. It's got lots of nutrition info and info on fun things like beer, marijuana, other drugs plus talk of bio fuels and economy of foods world wide. So it's cool in a different way. I am super proud of him and you guys who wrote books should be proud too!!


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> I'm looking forward to see how she and [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION]'s character interact!
> 
> 
> Yeah, mixed fortunes were meant to be included in the 3 limit. Mainly I put this limit to prevent it from getting out of hand or too much blurring of character niches. HOWEVER. If you want to break this limit (within reason) and it fits your character's story, I say go for it!
> 
> "The rules are more like guidelines, really..."  Doubly true in a pirate game!
> 
> 
> Nice stats! To be honest, I trust you guys. And even if someone were to cheat (pirates, savvy?), there will be some very fierce opposition and high stats are probably toward the low end of the barrel in terms of things that will save your hide.
> 
> 
> Some feats that might fit your character concept...
> 
> Athlete: +1 Dex, standing from prone only takes 5 ft movement, climbing doesn't halve speed, only need 5 ft take off for a running jump
> 
> Crossbow Expert: re-skin to Firearms Expert; ignore loading, being next to enemy doesn't impose disadvantage on ranged attacks, when you Attack with a one-handed weapon you can use bonus action to attack with loaded firearm
> 
> Defensive Duelist: with finesse weapon, can use reaction to add proficiency bonus to AC against a melee attack
> 
> Lucky: gain 3 luck points, which you can spend to gain advantage or impose disadvantage, regain luck points after a long rest
> 
> Mobile: +10 speed, ignore difficult terrain when you Dash, when you make a melee attack against a creature you don't provoke opportunity attacks from that creature for the rest of the turn (hit or miss)
> 
> Skilled: gain proficiency in any combo of 3 skills or tools
> 
> Tough: HP increase to twice your level when you take this feat, and every level thereafter you gain +2 HP




This is awesome, thank you! If anyone else has any suggestions I will take them but this gives me a lot to choose from. I'm still kinda in that world "highstatshighstats!" mode but this will give me more fun stuff to diversify my character.

To answer about the Lifes... I don't really know. I will think on it but at this moment I don't mind either way.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] Gunner Teague looks great! One badass seaman!

Btw, a word on the blunderbuss: Misfire (1) means that on a roll of 1 you take 2d6 fire damage from the powder blowing up in your face and the gun requires a short rest to be cleaned before it will work. However, blunderbusses also have an advantage in that they can be loaded with almost anything, not just bullets...pebbles, pitons, dinner forks...could come in handy in some scenarios!


----------



## Unsung

E-e-excellent. I was hoping you'd say that. And thanks!


----------



## fireinthedust

Industry:  Hah!  While we're having a love-in, I don't suppose it counts that I'm working on my own first publishing endeavour?  DCC RPG, but I'm self-publishing (also writing, illustrating, InDesign layouts, plus I'm a freelance copyeditor).  

Okay, not in the industry just yet, technically, but I'll be there in a minute...


anyhoo, sorry for the delay in concept, but I've got a bit of writers block for this.  I'll marathon some pirate films tomorrow, and crunch something out.

I was thinking of some options:

1)  Swordmage homebrew (because elves, swords, explosions, and teleportation are fun)

2)  Mermaid bard wandering in human form.

3)  Young lad who's at sea "on an adventure", possibly with a map to pirate treasure

4)  A knave of epic proportions based entirely on equal parts Black Adder and Snidley Whiplash.

5-99) a collection of other ideas shuffled together in my head.


Yar, arrgh, blargh.

Also: Shouldn't the Irish be gnomes?  The Dwarves, Scottish?  My dwarven accent always ends up pirate-scottish... FYI.  It's that bad.


----------



## Quickleaf

fireinthedust said:


> Industry:  Hah!  While we're having a love-in, I don't suppose it counts that I'm working on my own first publishing endeavour?  DCC RPG, but I'm self-publishing (also writing, illustrating, InDesign layouts, plus I'm a freelance copyeditor).
> 
> Okay, not in the industry just yet, technically, but I'll be there in a minute...



Zombie monkey pirate ninja approves!



> I was thinking of some options:
> 
> 2)  Mermaid bard wandering in human form.



I like this one! Merfolk, Merrow, and the Abyss will definitely be part of the game. Be advised [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] is playing a bard, so this could either be redundant or awesome depending on your opinion of bards.



> 3)  Young lad who's at sea "on an adventure", possibly with a map to pirate treasure



I like this one a lot because it's a bit more "pure" and because it contrasts nicely with the two Old Salts already on board.



> 4)  A knave of epic proportions based entirely on equal parts Black Adder and Snidley Whiplash.



That could be fun too, no doubt your knavery would be in competition with  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]'s Gentleman Jim.



> Also: Shouldn't the Irish be gnomes?  The Dwarves, Scottish?  My dwarven accent always ends up pirate-scottish... FYI.  It's that bad.



Haha, well if you read the Races section you'll see that it's not meant to be a 1-to-1 analogy between D&D race and real world nationality. Dwarves come in flavors of Scottish (because accent!), Dutch (because wealthy trading companies!), and Peruvian (because how did they build those stone monuments?!). Are there Irish gnomes? Sure! Slainte!


----------



## Hannerdyn

Fenris said:


> Yes indeed. I am thinking a playing an old salty, pegged-legged dwarf. Probably Dutch. And yes, as I see him he will be able to be the Gunner, Boatswain AND Carpenter! But yeah, he will be a Gibbs-like character. I am not sure on class yet, but I am leaning towards Ranger. Oh, and I think he will hate monkeys.




I've written you in as a friend who my character, Hugo Van Haan considers to be part of a sea-faring underworld. In reality, Hugo has simply asked your character to deliver messages in secret to people that are in your ports of call.

I like the idea of Hugo having a close friend that is his complete opposite. Hugo is very friendly and pretty flamboyant. If you dig this idea, than great, otherwise we can work on something else. Let me know. 

Hope we have as much fun RP'g as we have had between Korgon & Rhal.


----------



## Fenris

Maldavos said:


> I've written you in as a friend who my character, Hugo Van Haan considers to be part of a sea-faring underworld. In reality, Hugo has simply asked your character to deliver messages in secret to people that are in your ports of call.
> 
> I like the idea of Hugo having a close friend that is his complete opposite. Hugo is very friendly and pretty flamboyant. If you dig this idea, than great, otherwise we can work on something else. Let me know.
> 
> Hope we have as much fun RP'g as we have had between Korgon & Rhal.




Absolutely _broer_* Hugo. Sounds great, and our roles would be somewhat reversed! But Old Zef may have more secrets than you know    BTW if you want to put his full name in your background it is Jozef Van Der Nagel.


*Broer is Dutch for Brother.


----------



## Queenie

fireinthedust said:


> Industry:  Hah!  While we're having a love-in, I don't suppose it counts that I'm working on my own first publishing endeavour?  DCC RPG, but I'm self-publishing (also writing, illustrating, InDesign layouts, plus I'm a freelance copyeditor).
> 
> Okay, not in the industry just yet, technically, but I'll be there in a minute...



 Well, ha, I made a baby. So there 

So I was just feeling a little left out of the achievement section. I used to do Fashion Design but now I'm just a Mom. And I do love it that way <3 And seriously, good luck with your book(s)!!




fireinthedust said:


> anyhoo, sorry for the delay in concept, but I've got a bit of writers block for this.  I'll marathon some pirate films tomorrow, and crunch something out.
> 
> I was thinking of some options:
> 
> 1)  Swordmage homebrew (because elves, swords, explosions, and teleportation are fun)
> 
> 2)  Mermaid bard wandering in human form.
> 
> 3)  Young lad who's at sea "on an adventure", possibly with a map to pirate treasure
> 
> 4)  A knave of epic proportions based entirely on equal parts Black Adder and Snidley Whiplash.
> 
> 5-99) a collection of other ideas shuffled together in my head.




OKay, so, mermaid idea sounds AMAZING. My NEXT pirate game I am so doing that!! However, I think you playing the lad who is a little green in the gills would fit nicely with this group. We need the laughs ;-) 



Maldavos said:


> Hope we have as much fun RP'g as we have had between Korgon & Rhal.



 Of course you will! Wasn't I just saying it was something about the players and not the characters... Fenris and I were just saying how absolutely delightful it is to read your Rhal posts.


----------



## Queenie

So we were playing Rock Band... and played one of our favorite songs... and we TOTALLY figured out how Old Zef lost his leg!!!


[video=youtube;NsxcZol_FEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsxcZol_FEE[/video]


----------



## Hannerdyn

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], I fixed the Stats area to include all the information

Here's the background, personality and appearance of my bard, Hugo Van Haan. He plays the viola. I'm sorry for the long background but... I was having a good time.

View attachment Hugo Van Haan.xlsx (Pretty Version)

Hugo Van Haan

*Background*
[sblock]The delegation to The Hague out of _Noord_ from _Rotterdam_ was once headed by Fredich Gaalmayer, a dwarf of status and an equal measure of kindness and loyalty to his staff, servants, clerks and various hangers-on. Chief among the hangers-on was Hugo Van Haan, a dwarf of some questionable reputation, worldly education and entertaining personality, who considered himself the chief councilor of a staff of councilors which included himself and no other.

Hugo served Gaalmayer for six years before the incident at The Hague court where Van Haan mentioned that, in an argument over state resource divisions, the delegation from _Schiedam_ should take a surcharge or tax disadvantage for all the chlamydia spread throughout Europe by the otherwise-respected Clemet Van Schiedam. This was said while drunk, loudly and often that evening, once during dinner with an English duke, and at least once outside a brothel at noon the next day.

Oddly, the declaration outside the brothel was more of an issue than the same declaration at a state dinner. See, Hugo had followed Van Schiedam to the establishment of disreputables accompanied by the delegate’s wife, Marissa, who thought she was out shopping for fabrics.

Marissa was a Spanish noble married off to assist in the strengthening of diplomacy between the Netherlands and exclaimed that she was in such need of drapes to cover the windows in a drawing room where the drapes were simply awful and must have been at least two centuries old. Hugo, being the very man who set up trade of Egyptian cotton and French satin to a merchant inside the Hague, committed to obtaining the very finest the world could offer for Lady Marissa Van Schiedam. Yet the opportunity to disparage his rival presented itself to readily when he saw Van Schiedam’s carriage making its way customarily to the red-light district at the same time as Van Haan was on leave for fabric-shopping. A round-about route was in order, he explained to Marissa and company, and off they went.

Of course, Marissa was well aware of her husband’s visits to every brothel in Europe, the problem came when Marissa was exposed to the fact before her ladies in waiting. Now she had a duty to protect her reputation for King and country, for the sake of her good name, etc.

This caused problems for the court, as they now had a legal and moral duty to liquidate the arranged marriage between the two, furthering the cause of war between the Dutch and the Spanish and generally causing trouble for everyone.

Kind old Fredich Gaalmayer held Hugo as a close advisor for as long as he could, though his ‘chief councilor’ was banned from ever again accompanying him to The Hague. It was one late October when Gaalmayer made his own last journey to court. He returned in a black carriage and a casket, having died at the age of 112.

The new representative to the King and court immediately fired Hugo, and with his torrid reputation and lack of official title had no place to make a living. He made an offer to serve on a ship with an old friend who handled some of his more delicate communications, Jozef Van Der Nagel, seeking out adventure, fortune, and a meager living to feed his taste in jewelry, expensive clothes and beard wax.[/sblock]

*Appearance*
[sblock]Hugo Van Haan is ugly, even for a dwarf. His bulbous, red nose has seen at least two breaks, he’s short and pudgy, his red hair is styled in a garish mohawk (the style of New World natives), his mustache waxed and curled downward and his beard and fingers set with several brass rings. Scars line a side of his face and redden with his ruddy complexion. Green eyes that would normally be regarded as captivating only add to the numbered oddities in Hugo’s face.

Hugo adores fine clothes, stockings, ruffles and silks. Being on a ship persuades him not an inch into more utilitarian clothes.[/sblock]

*Personality*
[sblock]Despite his ugliness, Hugo is adored by nearly everyone he comes across. He is friendly, caring and attentive. He listens like a bartender and performs like a bard, adding a piece of music by lyre or viola which corresponds so perfectly with the needs of those he calls friends it seems nearly divine. He’s a natural friend and a devilish enemy.[/sblock]

*Stats*
[sblock]
*Vitals*
Hugo Van Haan
Male Dwarf
4th Level Bard of the College of Lore
Experience 2,700

*Abilities*
Str - 10   +0
Dex - 14   +2  [save]
Con - 14   +2
Int - 14   +2
Wis - 14   +2 
Cha - 16   +3  [save]

Passive Perception 12

*Skills*
Deception - +5
Performance - +5
Persuasion - +5
History - +4
Sleight of Hand - +4
Stealth - +4
Arcana - +4
Jack of All Trades - Ability+1

*Tools*
Viola
Drum
Panflute

*Combat*
Rapier - +4, 1d8+2
Dagger- +4, 1d4+2

*Features*
Bardic Inspiration (d6)
Song of Rest (d6)
Expertise
_Feat: Actor_
Cutting Words (d6)


*Languages*
Dutch
English
Spanish
French

_*Equipment*_
Longsword
Leather Armor
Viola
Diplomat's Pack
Dagger

*Spells*
_Cantrips Known_
Friends
Message
Vicious Mockery


_1st Level_
Disguise Self
Comprehend Languages
Dissonant Whispers
Heroism


_2nd Level_
Detect Thoughts
Shatter
Enthrall


_*Flavor*_
Alignment - Chaotic Good
Background - Noble
Personality Trait - Hugo is adored by nearly everyone he comes across.   He’s a natural friend and a devilish enemy. He is friendly, caring and attentive. He listens like a bartender and performs like a bard, adding a piece of music by lyre or viola which corresponds so perfectly with the needs of those he calls friends it seems nearly divine.Ideal - Independence
Bond - Gold, glory and Adventure
Flaw - By my words, I often bring shame to my family

*Good Fortune* - _Contacts_, Hugo has Dutch contacts among the nobility and throughout the Dutch colonies.
*Ill Fortune* - _Enemy_, Hugo has made an enemy of Clemet Van Schiedam, his wife, children and unnumbered Spaniards.
[/sblock]


----------



## Quickleaf

Man, I always wanted to see Dropkick Murphys play! Saw Young Dubliners years back and they were great! 

Things are turning out nicely for the group  Does giving everyone till next weekend sound like enough time for everyone to create and post characters? 

Meanwhile we can keep up the brainstorming, and I will be working up the first adventure. Man, you all are in for some fun times and some serious nastiness... Magic dice games with Blackbeard, recruiting from nine groups of crew each with plot twists, insult arm-wrestling with Latvian mercenaries, who stole our demi-culverins, ogres with anchor chains, hobgoblin slavers, komodo dragons, and a truly terrifying haunted ship. And that's for starters  Oh yeah!


----------



## Fenris

Quickleaf said:


> Man, I always wanted to see Dropkick Murphys play! Saw Young Dubliners years back and they were great!
> 
> Things are turning out nicely for the group  Does giving everyone till next weekend sound like enough time for everyone to create and post characters?
> 
> Meanwhile we can keep up the brainstorming, and I will be working up the first adventure. Man, you all are in for some fun times and some serious nastiness... Magic dice games with Blackbeard, recruiting from nine groups of crew each with plot twists, insult arm-wrestling with Latvian mercenaries, who stole our demi-culverins, ogres with anchor chains, hobgoblin slavers, komodo dragons, and a truly terrifying haunted ship. And that's for starters  Oh yeah!




The Murphy's are so amazing live. I have been fortunate to see them several times live. Phenomenal. 

Question: Are pistols considered light? In regards to two weapon fighting especially.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

I will try to squeeze in some time to get some stats together before next weekend.


----------



## Quickleaf

Fenris said:


> The Murphy's are so amazing live. I have been fortunate to see them several times live. Phenomenal.
> 
> Question: Are pistols considered light? In regards to two weapon fighting especially.



Yes, pistols are considerd light. Sorry, that was an oversight on my part!

Hey, for you PbP pros, how do you normally handle initiative in a PbP game? I'm guessing waiting for everyone to roll is a bit tedious. I also wonder if clinging closely to initiative order interferes with folk's posting schedules. I am new to PbP so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

I usually ask for an initiative roll as normal but only roll once for the bad guys.  Then I just have everyone who got a better initiative than the bad guys post their combat actions, then I post, then the rest of the players can post their actions.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Yes. The advantage of that is that if players above-the-baddies can post in pretty much any order, and then those below-the baddies. Then things get worked out in sequence.


----------



## Quickleaf

Sounds good! Thanks guys 

Also, I updated the first page with all the languages of the setting (it's between equipment & house rules). Lots of juicy goodness there, so I recommend you check it out. For example, Catalonia I'm thinking is an elven region speaking Catalan which carried over to some colonists, goblins adopt the various pidgin tongues of the Caribbean, and Island Carib is a collection of mutually inteligible dialects including human tribes, halflings, and orcs.


----------



## Quickleaf

Oh, and all your PCs begin with a bonus language!

I figured since the Caribbean is such a multi-lingual place it was only fair


----------



## Unsung

I'm glad for little the touches. I'll be taking Island Carib and semaphore for our Mr Teague. As a thought/incentive to higher-Int characters, would it be possible for characters who succeed on an Intelligence check (ie. probably not me) to partially understand languages with a common root? Provided they haven't drifted too much. Some of the Romance languages and Latin, for example, or, the example that made me think of this, Island Carib and Arawak? Bear in mind this very very much a layman's perspective. Still, thought it was worth bringing up.

 @_*Kiraya_TiDrekan*_, @_*Kobold Stew*_ What they said.

I'd also add that something that's worked well for me, both online and at the table, is treating Initiative as a skill/proficiency, rather than something completely independent-- something that players actively choose to roll, in situations where split-second timing is more important than physical coordination or prowess.

This is something you might do on an impromptu basis anyway, in cases where two characters are taking an action that doesn't otherwise require a roll, but where going into combat time would be bookkeeping overkill, just to break a tie. Still, I like the idea of formalizing it, allowing characters who want to to specialize in it, feat or no. Alert, instead of providing a flat bonus, could give advantage on Initiative checks. Classes like the rogue, ranger, and monk (possibly fighter, barbarian, maybe the sorcerer) could add it to the skills they can pick up. It's good for gunslingers and duelists in general, I think.

...Or not. I don't want to make things overly complicated.

Star Wars Saga Edition did it like this. Man, there are a lot of rules I crib from that game.


----------



## Fenris

Jozef  Van Der Nagel “Old Zef”
[sblock]


Height  4’ 8”; Weight 150# ; Hair: Bald pate with grey fringe, grey beard. ; Age  199; Patron Deity:
Sex: Male  Race: Aannaarden  Dwarf   Class: Wizard 4
Alignment: Neutral  Size: Medium   Type: Humanoid
Init  +1; Passive Wisdom (Perception) 15
Languages : Dutch, English, French, Spanish, Latin

AC  11
HP   38  (HD: 8 + 18 + 16 Con + 4 Race) 
Saving Throw Proficiencies: Intelligence, Wisdom
Speed 15ft.
Proficiency Bonus: +2
Special Actions
Combat gear: None

Abilities Str 10, Dex 13, Con 18 , Int 17, Wis 16, Cha 6
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/37167/">STR 10, DEX 17, CON 16, INT 13, WIS 15, CHA 6</a>
Racial Traits: Con +2, Darkvision 60 ft, Adv on saves vs poison Resistance vs poison damage, Proficient with smith’s tools,  Stonecunning,  Aannaarden: +1 Wis, +1 HP per level, 
Background: Guild Artisan 
	Skill Proficiencies:  Insight, Persuasion
	Tool Proficiencies: One type of Artisan’s Tools (Shipwright)
	One language of your choice
	Equipment: A set of artisans tools, letter of introduction from guild, traveller’s clothes, 15 gp
	Feature:

	Sailor
	Skill Proficiencies: Athletics, Perception
	Tool Proficiencies: Navigator’s Tools, vehicles (water)
	Equipment: Belaying pin, 50 ft silk rope, common clothes, 10 gp, trinket.
	Feature


Personality Trait: I always want to know how things work and what makes people tick.
Bond: Sacred Relic
Ideal: People (I am committed to the people I care about, not ideals)
Flaw: The Bellows belong to my father and I will do anything to get my hands on them
Fortunes:
	Old Salt: Your starting age is 40+2d6 years (or the equivalent for your race). Gain an extra Background. However, reduce your starting lives by -1 and you must pick a starting Affliction from Ill Fortunes (like a peg leg, hook hand, or missing eye). Cannot take Kid.

Affliction: You've suffered some physical affliction in the course of your duties, such as a disfiguring scar (-2 Charisma), maimed throat (can only speak in whisper), missing eye (-2 initiative and Perception), missing hand, or a peg leg (-10 ft speed, and some Athletics checks may be disadvantaged). Peg Leg (Climbing up the topsail, I lost my leg)

Obligation: Someone has a hold over you, whether thru blackmail, charm magic, a monetary debt, or a life debt.

Wanted: You are wanted as a pirate by the authorities of at least one nation. Soldiers who recognize you will try to arrest you, and the authorities may have sent out agents to hunt you down. You may or may not bear the "P" brand for "pirate" on your forearm.

Trading Company: You are a partial owner in a trading company. When tending to business and brokering trades you can maintain a Wealthy lifestyle free of charge, stay abreast of current trade conditions, and have the perfect legitimate cover for being in a variety of ports. (Dutch East India Company)

Shore Leave/At Sea: During a relaxing time of repaste, you learned either a bonus tool proficiency or language. Pick a particular port where you enjoyed your shore leave and gain an acquaintance there. Alternately, if you select proficiency in water vehicles or navigation tools, choose a ship you served on and are familiar with her captain and crew. (Sail mending)



Class Features: 
	Spellcasting
	Arcane Recovery
	School of Conjuration: Minor Conjuration 

Class Proficiencies: 	Armor: None
		Weapons: Daggers, Darts, Slings, Quarterstaves, Light crossbows
		Tools: None
		Saving throws: Intelligence and Wisdom
Skills:  Choose 2 from Arcana, History, Insight, Investigation, Medicine, and Religion.


Skills  (P proficiency)
+1 Acrobatics 
+3 Animal Handling
 +1 Arcana P
 +2 Athletics P
-2 Deception 
+3  History 
+5 Insight P
-2  Intimidation
+5 Investigation P
+3 Medicine
+3 Nature
+5 Perception P
-2 Performance
-2 Persuasion 
+3 Religion
+1 Sleight of Hand
+1 Stealth 
+3 Survival 

Feats: Spellsniper

Spell book:
C: Firebolt,, Light, Mending,  Prestidigitation
1st: Chromatic Orb, Detect Magic, Featherfall, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Sleep,  Unseen servant, Witch Bolt, 
2nd: Arcane Lock, Gust of Wind, Invisibility, Scorching Ray



Equipment: 120 gp
Quarterstaff
Spellbook
Component pouch
Explorer’s pack
Mysterious symbol covered puzzle box that, at times, moves of its own accord.


Background: Gerlof van der Nagel was a talented craftsman and alchemist. It was his work on behalf of the Duke of Burgundy that allowed the Burgundian Netherlands to become an independent vassal of the Holy Roman Empire. But he saved his best work for the early Dutch trading companies. In secret he developed an amazing device, the Zeeland bellows. These bellows were over six feet long and when installed on a ship could create a magical wind allowing the ship to travel in calms or simply faster. The Zeeland bellows would bring the Dutch dwarves much wealth with the advantage of speed. Spanish spies, posing as agents of the Holy Roman Empire, stole the Zeeland bellows. The Zeeland Bellows were put to use by Spain, enabling them to explore westward quickly.  When the Netherlands fell under Spanish control Gerlof had to go into hiding as the Spanish monarchs wanted another bellows. Gerlof was actually building another Bellows, but had to hide it from the Spainish and it would take another 100 years to finish. This second set of Bellows was given to and installed on a ship for the Dutch East India Company, allowing a quick trip to the Asia. While he had built another Zeeland bellows, Gerlof still harbored a great resentment against the Spanish for taking his initial creation. He worked long and hard to recover that first bellows.  His son, Jozef was a talented you man and served the same apprenticeship he had as a shipwright.  Jozef though, was raised on the bitterness and anger of his father, who inculcated in his son a desire for justice, to recover the stolen bellows. 
Jozef willingly took on this quest for family honor, and to fulfill the contract with the East India Company. After his apprenticeship, he served aboard several ships, sailing the seas to learn of whip Spanish ship had the Bellows. He had learned from his father how to operate the Bellows, only he and his father knew how, other than one cousin who was sworn to secrecy and worked on the East India ship with the other Bellows. Gerlof dies while Jozef was at sea, taking the secret of the manufacture of the Bellows with him.
Jozef continued his father’s quest, wandering the world searching for the Bellows. The Spanish never were able to fully figure out how to work the Bellows, they worked but not as well as they could. Once they learned that Gerlof had a son, they began searching for him, as much as he searched for them. Jozef spent decades tracking down what Spanish ship had the Bellows, trying to get on a crew to find them. He had relocated to the Caribbean, thinking that the Spanish would have the ship making the Atlantic crossing and it would be easier to access the ship in the New World. Over the years he put his father’s trade to use and picked up more, eventually learned nearly everything about how to build and maintain a ship.  Decades wore on, and the cat and mouse took its toll on Jozef. He was an ornery dwarf, surly and quick tempered from the frustration and lack of success. He had lost a leg in the rigging 30 years ago and now wore a peg leg. 
Zef, as he was now known in the islands, eventually met up with a pirate captain whom he got along with and understood his need to find the Bellows. He served with him for many years, and taught his daughter some of the skills of the sailor. 
Old Zef, now mostly bald, what hair remains is white, finally got a lead, the Spanish ship La Gloriosa Del Mar had the Bellows! Before he could act though the ship went down. Now he knew where the Bellows were, but how to find them and return them to the East India Company.


Appearance: Old Zef has been around a long time, and every hard year shows. His hair is white, though it is receding hard on the top of his head. He bears many scars from years at sea. His left leg is missing below the knee. He has an ivory, scrimshaw false leg with a hollow compartment inside.  
Personality:  Old Zef is a cranky old sea dog. He has seen and done it all. The only thing left for him is finding the Bellows and he has little patience otherwise.  He mumbles and grumbles about repairing a ship, but won’t let anyone help him. Despite his age, he is sharp as a sabre and rarely misses anything.
[/sblock]


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> I'm glad for little the touches. I'll be taking Island Carib and semaphore for our Mr Teague. As a thought/incentive to higher-Int characters, would it be possible for characters who succeed on an Intelligence check (ie. probably not me) to partially understand languages with a common root? Provided they haven't drifted too much. Some of the Romance languages and Latin, for example, or, the example that made me think of this, Island Carib and Arawak? Bear in mind this very very much a layman's perspective. Still, thought it was worth bringing up.



I appreciate the idea of root languages a lot. I'd be inclined to allow partial understanding or grasping/communicating the gist of a simple idea with an Intelligence check, aye.



> I'd also add that something that's worked well for me, both online and at the table, is treating Initiative as a skill/proficiency, rather than something completely independent-- something that players actively choose to roll, in situations where split-second timing is more important than physical coordination or prowess.



Yeah, I can see that as something I'd do ad hoc.

For initiative, I suspect I may eschew rolling in most fights (or perhaps roll for enemies and assume PC have average and win all ties), and instead compare values to establish an initiative order in any post in which I'm narrating the start of combat. I would then use what others have said for initiative: those before monsters go in any order, then monsters go, then those after monsters go in any order.

Obviously, exceptional circumstances may arise where rolling initiative makes sense, or situations like an enemy ambush or Lair Actions which I'd probably include in my initiating post.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Ok, here is most of Old Zef. He isn't done, and I need to work in Hugo and Queenie's character into his back story a bit, but @Quickleaf can get an idea of where I am going with him.



Awesome! Great writeup of Old Zef!

Btw, I'm interpreting "Thieves' Can't" as a sort of pirate pidgin which includes a lot of double entendres and names with hidden meaning that only a pirate would grasp. So it's kind of overlaid over the main language being spoken, and can be used without being obvious or can be laid on thick and be quite obvious, depending on the speaker's intention. A good example is in Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End when Elizabeth Swan is singing a song as she rows a canoe, passing under several guards who don't pay her any mind, but the pirates recognize the song as a secret message.


----------



## Quickleaf

A few things: First, your Lives will be kept secret and I've begun rolling to determine your starting lives. Mwahaha. There may be rare magical situations in play where you can lose or even gain Lives.

Second, Thieves' Cant is a kind of pirate pidgin, and I've updated the Languages section of my first post.

Third, remember that spending Inspiration works differently in this game. Instead of automatically granting advantage, it lets you Roll the Bones (2d6), consulting the table in my first post. The table is weighted more toward gaining advantage, but it involves a greater range of possible outcomes.

Fourth, the Trinkets tables in my first post are lots of fun! Use them! 

 [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] Is Hugo a 4th level Bard (College of Wit)? And what is his Background? Or did you customize one, in which case what is his background feature? Sorry, I couldn't glean this info from the sheet you posted.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] Is Hugo a 4th level Bard (College of Wit)? And what is his Background? Or did you customize one, in which case what is his background feature? Sorry, I couldn't glean this info from the sheet you posted.




Hugo is a 4th level Bard of the College of Lore. His background is Gold, glory and adventure. I'll see if I can re-work the line-item, non-pretty character stats tonight while also adding some other features. The 'pretty' character sheet has that information on the right hand side.


----------



## Quickleaf

Maldavos said:


> Hugo is a 4th level Bard of the College of Lore. His background is Gold, glory and adventure. I'll see if I can re-work the line-item, non-pretty character stats tonight while also adding some other features. The 'pretty' character sheet has that information on the right hand side.



College of Lore, right.

Good, Glory, and Adventure is his Bond.

By Background I meant the D&D background mechanic from the Basic Rules and PHB, you know like Sailor or Soldier or Sage, etc. They typically provide 2 tool proficiencies/languages, 2 skills, a background feature, and some equipment. So what's his Background?


----------



## Quickleaf

*Double post delete*

EDIT: Double post, please delete.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Quickleaf said:


> College of Lore, right.
> 
> Good, Glory, and Adventure is his Bond.
> 
> By Background I meant the D&D background mechanic from the Basic Rules and PHB, you know like Sailor or Soldier or Sage, etc. They typically provide 2 tool proficiencies/languages, 2 skills, a background feature, and some equipment. So what's his Background?




Sorry, I'm an idiot. His background is Noble.


----------



## fireinthedust

I've been giving this some thought, as a suggestion for the DM:  What if, instead of using real-world countries, we take a page from the 7th Sea and Eberron settings, and make up our own nations?  


"Just a Mom":  yeah, well that kind of tops "fiddles with games on his computer at home", so you're doing well, imho.


Can we have a rundown list of the characters so far?  Trying to keep track of them so I can isolate ideas.  When this happens to me (the block) I find that something inspired will come from total BS improve in play, but I still need something to start with.  So far:

1)  Old Dwarf
2)  Noble lore bard
3)  Barbarian bosun
4)  Slave Wizard Diviner
5)  ...
6)  ... 
7)  (me; scoundrel, some kind of magical)


----------



## fireinthedust

Also:  I rolled the stats and have some legit questionable ability scores, pre-racial mods:  12, 18, 17, 15, 11, 16.

That was not the first, but it was invisible castle.  Whatever I end up with, they will be fierce!  (I always go array, so this is great: dice ftw!)

Alsi:  is temple of the frog dead?  I may want to re-use that character for this game, if it is.


----------



## Queenie

Human Sailor Rogue3/Fighter1. Two handed fighting style. Does that help?  Also, crazy stats! You go


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

fireinthedust said:


> Also:  is temple of the frog dead?  I may want to re-use that character for this game, if it is.




No.  I was let go from my job last Thursday so my posting is a bit sporadic.  But, all of my games are still "on" - they are just going to be slow for a while.


----------



## Quickleaf

fireinthedust said:


> I've been giving this some thought, as a suggestion for the DM:  What if, instead of using real-world countries, we take a page from the 7th Sea and Eberron settings, and make up our own nations?



I contemplated this too, but in the end decided it was too much work. However, if you want to tweak a nation to suit your character's backstory, I'm cool with that. For example,    [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] introduced the Zeeland Bellows as an artifact which got the Spanish to the New World ahead of the pack.



> Can we have a rundown list of the characters so far?  Trying to keep track of them so I can isolate ideas.  When this happens to me (the block) I find that something inspired will come from total BS improve in play, but I still need something to start with.



Here's my updated character list...

    [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION] Half-elf (Mayan) ? Wizard (diviner) 4; N/A; Sacred Relic; Superstitious, Loa Patron, Magic Trinkets, Jonah, Haunted; 5 lives (figured being a diviner she should know!)
    [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] Young Hawken Mer (English) ? Warlock 4?
    [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] Hugo Van Haan CG Dwarf (Dutch) Noble Bard (lore) 4; Quartermaster/Cook/Surgeon; Gold, Glory and Adventure; Contacts, Enemy
    [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] Gentleman Jim Barrington LG Human (English) Charlatan Fighter (battlemaster 4); Captain/Gunner/Quartermaster; Secret Agent; Enlightened, Shore Leave, Wanted
    [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Katerina CN Human (Catalonian/Spanish) ? Rogue (thief) 3/Fighter 1; Captain; Curse and the Child; Notorious, Monkey Magnet, Wanted
    [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] Gunner Teague CN Human (English) Sailor/Escaped Convict Barbarian 1/Cleric (tempest) 3; Gunner; Curse of Aztec Gold; Hangin' Look, Old Salt (missing eye, illiterate), Treasure Map, Wanted
    [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] Jozef Van Der Nagel N Dwarf (Dutch) Guild Artisan/Sailor Rogue 1/Ranger (hunter) 3; Boatswain/Carpenter/Gunner; Sacred Relic (Zeeland Bellows); Old Salt (peg leg), At Sea, Trading Company, Obligation, Wanted



Queenie said:


> Human Sailor Rogue3/Fighter1. Two handed fighting style. Does that help?  Also, crazy stats! You go



You guys must be blessed by the dice gods (who clearly prefer pirates over ninjas)


----------



## fireinthedust

Nations:  I could whip up a few, if you'd like.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] No, I'd prefer to keep real world nations that people can readily recognize. Saying "Spanish" is easier than a made-up name cause everyone is on the same page already. A few made up little islands is OK by me but not, for example, a faux Spanish nation.



			
				fireinthedust said:
			
		

> (me; scoundrel, some kind of magical)



Sorry you're having writers block  I get it too sometimes, and it sucks.

I was just thinking that you could merge the mermaid, the young lad on an adventure, and the magical scoundrel ideas. Basically a "Young Lad and the Sea" fairy tale where he falls in love with a mermaid (Selkie's Kiss fortune) who teaches him magic (Valor Bard? Arcane Trickster Rogue? Archfey Warlock re-skinned? Wild Magic Sorcerer?). Some sort of a misunderstanding, tragic separation, or betrayal ensues and he is now at sea (either several years later, or still as a Kid). Could even take on a pirate name with "Kidd" in it. Just my two pieces of eight


----------



## Quickleaf

In case anyone was curious, here's a writeup of the ship _Coral Curse_...

*The Coral Curse (Schooner)*
_Medium-size Merchantman_
AC: 8
Hit Points: 180 (4d8x10)
Draft: 1.5 fathoms (9 ft)
Maneuverability: -2
Speed: 120 ft / 12 knots
Turn Rate: 3 rounds
Weapons Fore: 2 Demi-Culverin (1d4x10 piercing damage; range 200/600)
Weapons Aft: 2 Demi-Culverins (1d4x10 piercing damage; range 200/600)
Weapons Broadside: 10 Culverins (2d4x10 piercing damage; range 250/750)
Crew: 50
Passengers: 20
Cargo: 100 tons

Schooners like the _Coral Curse_ are a common site in the Caribbean, their shallow draft and speed making them ideal for navigating reef and coves where larger ships flounder. They are favored by smugglers, pirates, and blockade runners. The _Coral Curse_ was once under the command of Captain Piet Van Djik, became a hospital ship when the crew were afflicted with yellow fever, and was severely damaged in a battle with French Naval Captain Jacques Cassard. She is beached in the port of Nassau, and none dare touch her for she is both haunted by a djab (dark spirit) and owned by Edward "Blackbeard" Teach. Her masthead depicts a mermaid with eyes and mouth sewn shut.

-----

*HP* refers to hit points, but they're handled a bit differently for ships. Basically all damage dealt to a ship is rounded down to the nearest 10's value, though common melee or ranged weapons are totally ineffective. For example, a fireball that deals 28 damage would only inflict 20 damage against a ship (though the fire would be a major issue!), whereas a fire bolt that deals 9 damage would inflict 0 damage and barely singe the hull. Shipboard weapons (as well as some massive monsters) deal damage in multiples of 10, thus circumventing this rule.

*Size* is not the same as creature size. For example, a medium ship is the equivalent of a Gargantuan creature in d20 terms. Ship size determines # Hit Dice and AC/Manueverability/Ramming modifiers.

*Type* desscribes which of the four main classes of ship it is: Auxilary, Coastal, Merchantman, or Warship. Each type determines the type of Hit Die rolled and some modify Manueverability and AC.

*Draft* is the minimum depth the ship can operate in without running aground (1 fathom = 6 feet).

*Manueverability* acts a modifier to the ship's initiative, which is based on the helmsman's initiative. It also serves as a modifier to piloting checks the helmsman might make; such checks are usually called for only when performing difficult maneuvers like threading narrow sea cliffs, performing or defending against a boarding action, and so forth.

*Speed* is how far the ship moves per round (1 knot = 1.69 feet per second) under ideal conditions with at least a light wind blowing about 33-66 degrees off the aft (the stern, or rear, of the ship). The nautical term for this is "quartering."

*Turn Rate* is how often (in rounds) a ship can make an 11.5-degree turn. For example, a turn rate of 3 round means the ship can turn 11.5-degrees once every three rounds, so the ship might turn the first round, then the fourth, again on the seventh, again on the tenth, and so on.

*Crew* is how many able seamen are needed to effectively man the rigging, sails, and guns. Less than this, and you start to take penalties.

*Passengers* is how many passengers can be accommodated with modest comforts and their own bunk to sleep on.

*Cargo* is a measure of how much tonnage the ship can transport safely.


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] you don't want to go with the young "new to the sea" lad? I liked that idea. But I do think there are still lots of positions available to come up with other ideas. I liked Quickleaf's mermaid teaching you magic idea too.


----------



## fireinthedust

Yeah, I'm working through ideas.  May go with "lad of the sea".  Regardless, I am absolutely playing this guy: no way I'm walking away from ludicrous ability scores like these!

Here's a Wizard Arcane Tradition I'm fiddling with, the Spellblade 

Think that'll fit the game?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] Normally I'm very open to homebrewing, but the Spellblade needs serious revising and I'd be disinclined to allow it in its present form. If you're really gung-ho about a swordmage conversion, here's my advice...

First, there's no flavor. Right now, the Spellblade isn't sufficiently different from an Eldritch Knight Fighter or Fighter/Wizard multiclass. I would come up with some flavor of what the Spellblade represents in the setting/genre. Not only might that help with your character concept, but it might suggest abilities to round out the class. Some ideas...Is it an ancient form of sea elven or triton magic/fighting that uses a trident and casts sea-themed spells? Is it a Catalonian elven dueling school with its own strict code of dueling? Is it based around bonding with a weapon infused with magic and tied to a ship, a la Blackbeard from _Pirates of the Caribbean: Stranger Tides_? Is it a nearly lost Atlantean tradition passed down from father to child, with forbidden magic undertones allowing conversion of spell energy into wrath (spellsmite), but requiring one's anger to always be kept in check less it explode uncontrollably?

Ok, going thru level-by-level...

2nd Level: Having *both* spellsmite and arcane aegis at 2nd level is overpowered compared to other Arcane Traditions...at 2nd level you should get either spellsmite OR arcane aegis, as well as some minor thematic ability (like the Eldritch Knight sword bonding) related to the flavor.

6th Level: Teleporting is cool, and seems balanced with the 7th level vengeance paladin feature. I do wonder about "killing" being required to use dimensional step...is that intentional as part of the flavor? Or would "reducing an enemy to 0 HP" suffice, allowing you to teleport after knocking someone out?

10th Level: Switching from Strength or Dexterity as main melee ability to Intelligence is weird conceptually. Also, this flies in the face of 5th edition's design paradigm. Instead, I'd come up with something new or possibly move arcane aegis here.

14th Level: Hard to say what should go here without knowing the flavor you are going for.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Fenris

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] Normally I'm very open to homebrewing, but the Spellblade needs serious revising and I'd be disinclined to allow it in its present form.




He's disinclined to acquiesce to your request. It means "No".


----------



## fireinthedust

Fenris said:


> He's disinclined to acquiesce to your request. It means "No".




(ahem) Thank you for that clarification, [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]... although I *believe* he was saying that it needs fixing.  And yes, it's a movie quote, grumble, grumble... 


Okay, it may need work.  There's a Swordmage thread elsewhere, and I was considering using their version, but maybe I'll try something new.  

Here's a Mer writeup.  It's... well, do you have an email so I can give you permission for this?  I'll take it down after you get a good read, or lock it up (so enjoy ye now).

I've got a setting book they're in, but it's less piratical and more... something else.  Anyhoo, for this setting think of them as humans who can turn into Abe Sapien when they need to.

I'm not sure if they're powerful enough, too powerful, or under-powered (especially compared to Tieflings or Dragonborn).  Yes, the stats are good for Bards, Sorc's, Warlocks, but otherwise they just don't drown.  That's not bad for a pirate setting, but should I give them armored scales?  resistances?  Advantage on saves vs. song?

At any rate:

Young Hawken, an English lad with a knack for adventure, was befriended by a mermaid when he first went out to sea.  Travelling for some years with a band of rogues, he gained some skill and wealth; yet also the curse of the mermaids kiss, and a deep longing for the Sea.


----------



## Quickleaf

Interesting idea having him transformed by the mermaid's kiss/friendship! I could access the Mer race you posted just fine, and I think it is pretty well balanced (amphibious, fast swim speed, double prof bonus for swim checks, Performance proficiency, advantage on Charisma checks to befriend/attract).


----------



## Quickleaf

Quite a few of you are Wanted! It's good to be wanted  Except when it's the Admiralty after you!

Possible character connections for Gentleman Jim, Gunner Teague, Katerina, and Jozef Van Der Nagel? Did any of you share misadventures which led to becoming wanted by the authorities?


----------



## fireinthedust

Sweet!  

Okay, strongly considering going Warlock.  Want to know what we expect to accomplish in terms of leveling: will I get more abilities ever, or are we staying roughly at 4 for the story by level?  (ie: Ogres and Trolls are always a challenge)


----------



## Quickleaf

fireinthedust said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Okay, strongly considering going Warlock.  Want to know what we expect to accomplish in terms of leveling: will I get more abilities ever, or are we staying roughly at 4 for the story by level?  (ie: Ogres and Trolls are always a challenge)



Good question. Here's what I'm thinking for experience/leveling...if anyone objects, chime in!

You'll level by accomplishing "major quest objectives" which are going to be complex layered things incorporating multiple smaller quests. No tracking experience points, and allows you to handle encounters any way you want without worrying about "losing out on XP because we didn't fight the monsters." For example, the first major objective is to get a ship, recruit a crew, trade for supplies, and secure funding for a treasure hunting expedition for La Gloriosa del Mar.

The idea is that your PCs have had their own adventures during the time of Queen Anne's War, and this first adventure is about you all meeting up, concluding the tier of "apprentice adventures", and coming into your own on the greater theater of the Caribbean. While level advancement may be a bit slow, you could eventually get up to 10th level or higher depending on how long we want to keep the game going.

EDIT: Oh, and Warlock is a good fit for the party! Archfey patron and Pact of the Blade match well to the kind of character I think you're going for.


----------



## fireinthedust

Actually, was thinking Great Old One:  Mer connection related to Dagon-following mermaids, or he got exposed to an idol of Dagon/Cthulhu, which transmuted him into a Deep One/Mer.  Although I'm wondering if I ought to flavour it a bit more vampire-ey.  More in the next day or two.


----------



## fireinthedust

Likely tomorrow.  Lots of ideas.  We'll see.


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION]- Since multiclassing is back (to some extent) and the proficiency bonus makes it so that specialization is less crippling than in previous editions, it’s a lot more viable to have a multiclass wizard who’s also a capable warrior. For example, you could go with a fighter 1/wizard 3 (abjuration), take true strike, mage armor, and misty step, and say you’re off to a pretty decent start.

...Or a warlock with the pact of the blade. That also works.

A pact with Davy Jones/Dagon or Calypso/Cthulhu? Swashbuckling pirates are probably not going to have Lovecraft’s twin-pronged phobias of...nearly everything, so the loathsome Deep Ones are actually the beauteous Mer (possibly conflated with the sahuagan or kuo-toa), and a pact with an old sea god isn’t quite so terrible...if you’re a would-be pirate, at least, committing his daily tribute to the depths.

I for one still like the idea of the callow youth making his way in the world, which does sort of seem at odds with vampirism and elder gods.


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]- Gaston Sauveterre, eh? So Gentleman Jim's not quite the British patriot he might pretend?

If you're a spy, maybe a few of our characters met in passing, during some earlier sojourn in an West Indies jail, and busted each other out. Your plan of escape, Mr Teague's lifetime at sea (and the accumulated pirate acquaintances therefrom)?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Yeah -- the quick version of the intended life:

* frenchman on commission from Academie des Sciences (Paris' cabal of wizards and sorcerers) to assassinate England's astronomer royal as undercover spy
* won to enlightenment's cause, betrays France (who now hunts him)
* adopts a different identity as Gentleman Jim, serving various ends, including (covertly) preventing interference with various astronomical and scientific missions in (observations of the transit of mercury, collection of botanical samples, etc.) which various groups (including the Academie) wish not to take place.

If he was in jail it would have been when he was undercover for the Academie.


----------



## Quickleaf

Great background stuff guys! I'm really enjoying reading about your characters 

I just added a whole slew of Encounter Tables to the first page (post #5). If you have a chance, you might check it out; definitely gives you a feel for the setting, and lots of lore tidbits hidden in there too. Maybe it can help anyone still working on their characters ( [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION],  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION],  [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION]) too as an idea-generator.

Soon I'll add ship-to-ship combat rules. Got to work on the adventure first!


----------



## Queenie

Sooo... Kat's father was a fairly infamous pirate with a boat and crew and the such. I have come up with the way that's all been lost but it will be a goal of Kat's to eventually get her father's boat back. Is that okay? What kind of boat would it be, similar to the one you posted earlier - Blackbeards? She may never get it back so it probably doesn't matter too much. Ideas?


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Sooo... Kat's father was a fairly infamous pirate with a boat and crew and the such. I have come up with the way that's all been lost but it will be a goal of Kat's to eventually get her father's boat back. Is that okay? What kind of boat would it be, similar to the one you posted earlier - Blackbeards? She may never get it back so it probably doesn't matter too much. Ideas?



Yeah, that's a great motivator to adventure! It would probably be a Brigantine, the most common type of pirate ship in the Caribbean; compared to the one I posted (The Coral Curse, a schooner) it is bigger, has more HP, and better fore/aft firepower, but that comes at the cost of a slight reduction of manuverability/AC and increased draft. It could even have some legendary or magical quality, if you like. I'll leave the name of the ship up to you


----------



## Queenie

That is awesome, even more than I was hoping for. Thank you so much!


----------



## Hannerdyn

Quickleaf said:


> Yeah, that's a great motivator to adventure! It would probably be a Brigantine, the most common type of pirate ship in the Caribbean; compared to the one I posted (The Coral Curse, a schooner) it is bigger, has more HP, and better fore/aft firepower, but that comes at the cost of a slight reduction of manuverability/AC and increased draft. It could even have some legendary or magical quality, if you like. I'll leave the name of the ship up to you




So if we destroy it, how much XP do we get?

Just asking for a friend.


----------



## Queenie

:jaw drop:  why you dirty stinker... Just remember revenge is a bitch ()


----------



## Quickleaf

So I totally revised the "Roll the Bones" rule and I think it is MUCH more coherent now. Here it is in case you're curious or want to offer feedback...

[SBLOCK=Roll the Bones]
[h3]Roll the Bones[/h3]
You "Roll the Bones" in one of two situation:

When your character would be killed or when they face a fatal event (like being in a room filled with barrels of exploding gunpowder).
Spending Inspiration during a conflict. This replaces using Inspiration to gain advantage.
Rolling the Bones involves rolling 2d6 where higher is better and snake eyes is bad; cross reference your result with the Roll the Bones chart below to determine the outcome.







2. Snake Eyes!
*Death/Fatal Event or Inspiration:* Regardless of the situation, lose a Life and you are removed from the current scene. If in combat, you are left unconscious and bleeding out by your enemies or otherwise incapacitated.

3. Insult to Injury
*Death/Fatal Event:* Lose a Life and take an Ill Fortune reflecting how you survived.
*Inspiration:* Suffer disadvantage on your next check, attack, or save. In addition, something unlucky happens, like your weapon breaks, your pistols explodes, you fall into the rigging, etc.

4. Cruel Fate
*Death/Fatal Event:* Lose a Life and suffer a temporary complication/setback.
*Inspiration:* Either suffer disadvantage on your next check, attack, or save; OR something unlucky happens, like your weapon breaks, your pistols explodes, you fall into the rigging, etc.

5. Unkind Fate 
*Death/Fatal Event:* Lose a Life.
*Inspiration:* No effect. If you wish, you may take on an Ill Fortune to gain advantage (or add your Fame) on your check, attack, or save. This should make sense narratively.

6-7. Fickle Fate
*Death/Fatal Event:* You may take on an Ill Fortune or lose a Life (your choice).
*Inspiration:* Gain advantage (or add your Fame) on your check, attack, or save, at the cost of introducing some complication as well.

8-9. Kind Fate
*Death/Fatal Event:* Do not lose a Life, but you suffer a temporary complication/setback.
*Inspiration:* Gain advantage (or add your Fame) on your check, attack, or save.

10. Fate Smiles
*Death/Fatal Event:* Do not lose a Life.
*Inspiration:* Gain advantage (or add your Fame) on your check, attack, or save. In addition, something fortunate happens, like a flying fish leaps from the sea and knocks your foe aside or you slip only to avoid a cannonball striking where you just were standing.

11. Fortune Favors the Bold
*Death/Fatal Event:* Do not lose a Life. Instead, something fortunate happens.
*Inspiration:* Gain advantage (or add your Fame) on your check, attack, or save. If this causes a successful hit, you automatically score a critical. In addition, something fortunate happens, like a flying fish leaps from the sea and knocks your foe aside or you slip only to avoid a cannonball striking where you just were standing.

12. Lucky Sixes!
*Death/Fatal Event or Inspiration:* Do not lose a Life. An impossible result becomes possible; a fireball doesn't singe you at all, you ride an explosion across the bay, you proficiently wield a weapon you have no idea how to use, you quickly get a ship ready to sail by yourself, etc. Gain advantage (or add your Fame) on your check, attack, or save. If this causes a successful hit, you kill your foe or knock them unconscious with this blow. After resolving this, you immediately gain Inspiration again!
[/SBLOCK]

So, to apply these rules to   [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] off color suggestion... Hugo Van Haan leverages his contacts to blow up a pirate ship currently commandeered by a wicked English pirate hunter who has been giving the PCs grief. Other PCs have secretly removed captives from the ship so it's only the pirate hunter and his evil cronies. Hugo has neglected to mention the explosives to the other PCs and doesn't yet realize the ship belongs to Katerina's father. When that is revealed, with only seconds to go before the detonation, he rushes to the pirate ship to try and extinguish the fuse.

However, he doesn't make it in time and BOOM goes Hugo (along with said pirate hunter and ship)! He "rolls the bones" (2d6), getting a result of 11. Fortune Favors the Bold: Hugo doesn't lose a Life, and instead something fortunate happens for him.

The DM (yours truly) decides that the explosives were improperly rigged to send the explosion upward rather than outward. Hugo takes 7d6 damage and is knocked into the ocean, the pirate hunter and cronies are blown to smithereens, and Katerina's father's ship is only lightly damaged (though now on fire) rather than utterly destroyed.

Et voilá!


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf, I am not trying to kiss up here, but it's like you made the perfect pirate game. And I feel like the "roll the bones" system could be used for any game with adventure and danger (which should be them all!). It makes more sense to me than "you have advantage." I'm still trying to grasp how that works but this is clear and gives me an exact sense of what I (or the DM) could do with each roll. Can't wait to try it out in game!


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Quickleaf, I am not trying to kiss up here, but it's like you made the perfect pirate game. And I feel like the "roll the bones" system could be used for any game with adventure and danger (which should be them all!). It makes more sense to me than "you have advantage." I'm still trying to grasp how that works but this is clear and gives me an exact sense of what I (or the DM) could do with each roll. Can't wait to try it out in game!



Hey, thanks! A lot of the basic ideas are from Skull & Bones (so Gareth of Adamant Entertainment deserves big credit as do the folks at Green Ronin); though I did heavily change/enhance things to be more what I wanted and make sense in 5e. Don't know about "perfect", but definitely good, maybe great with you guys as players.

I should get the first post up Saturday sometime. Post your character sheets when you get the chance! I'm excited!


----------



## Queenie

Reading over the encounters, what might a carnival at this time look like? Also, douen sound creepy.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Reading over the encounters, what might a carnival at this time look like? Also, douen sound creepy.



Douen are definitely one of the creepier beasties.

Carnival would probably be a mixup of present day Caribbean Carnivals, a medieval Italian carnal parade / masquerade ball (with real monsters!), and a bunch of pirates with guns getting toasted on rum and Dutch gin.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Barrington's backstory written and added

[sblock=storytime]Gaston Emile Sauveterre was born in Rouen, and when he was recruited to work at the Academie Royale des Sciences, his parents were very proud. The Academie Royale brings together the nation’s top arcane minds, and recruits garcons du pays (boys from the countryside) in the belief that they are incapable of understanding the nature of their work. Mostly, that is true.  Had Gaston’s name not appeared on one of the scroll fragments he was cleaning up, it is unlikely he would have discovered their larger purpose for his life.  Gaston was being groomed as a (mundane) agent for l’Academie. The Academie runs several schools, and their missions are generally successful because of La Divination: with scryers working in conjunction with one of les garcons, their missions (secret surgical strikes at the most influential people of Europe) are consistently successful and ties to the Academie are almost unprovable. The wizards and sorcerers of the Academie are playing a long game. Most of them are elves anyways, so they can afford to do so.

Thomas Milner was born in Greenwich, and apprenticed as a cabin boy. Though not of a naval family, he was dedicated and keen, and (perhaps because of his place of birth) was assigned to the Astronomer Royal himself when the King agreed to send him to witness the Transit of Mercury, which would only be visible in the Caribbean. It was an honour, and Milner – as played by Gaston – was a convincing character who ingratiated himself to the Astronomer. Gaston’s mission was to ensure kill the Astronomer after the observations, and return to Paris with the records, preventing the British Crown from having the information. It would have worked, had the Astronomer Royal not been such a charismatic personality. Through the long overseas voyage, many lengthy conversations won Milner to the cause of the Enlightenment. It was Gaston who then realized the true nature of the Academie, and understood that he could not complete this mission. The Astronomer Royal even invited young Thomas to look at the transit through one of the telescopes they had brought. He was a new man. The voyage completed its observations, and the Astronomer Royal returned to Greenwich, with all his records but without a cabin boy, who was proclaimed lost at sea.

Jim Barrington has served on various ships, and has earned a reputation as a respectful, able worker. He’s been an officer since he was eighteen, and has served as Master Gunner on the Egret, and Quartermaster under Jayne McChul, captain of the Darkness Comes. He is ambitious and a good sailor, a crack shot, and no one else knows that he is being hunted by the French government and the agents of the Academe Royale des Sciences, who know that Gaston (and Thomas Milner) have betrayed them. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew

Questions for teammates:

Barrington needs a feat: Inspiring leader, Sharpshooter, or something else? 
Maneuvers -- I really like the thought of adding disarm, but it seems to have less viability than the others. Thoughts?

DM: equipment totals 182gp -- ok? 

bond/flaw still to come
fortunes to be finalized.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Quickleaf said:


> The DM (yours truly) decides that the explosives were improperly rigged to send the explosion upward rather than outward. Hugo takes 7d6 damage and is knocked into the ocean, the pirate hunter and cronies are blown to smithereens, and Katerina's father's ship is only lightly damaged (though now on fire) rather than utterly destroyed.
> 
> Et voilá!




Yeah okay, but I still get XP, right? 

(I hope you guys understand that I'm a harmless, if persistent, smart-ass).


----------



## Hannerdyn

Kobold Stew said:


> Questions for teammates:
> 
> Barrington needs a feat: Inspiring leader, Sharpshooter, or something else?
> Maneuvers -- I really like the thought of adding disarm, but it seems to have less viability than the others. Thoughts?
> 
> DM: equipment totals 182gp -- ok?
> 
> bond/flaw still to come
> fortunes to be finalized.




I love inspiring leader. It will be very useful especially in early levels.


----------



## fireinthedust

character stats generated, posting soon.  Trying to walk the line between following the character and knowing what will be the most fun to play.  Also, as it's a historical setting, what I know aobut history (yay)


----------



## Quickleaf

Kobold Stew said:


> Questions for teammates:
> 
> Barrington needs a feat: Inspiring leader, Sharpshooter, or something else?
> Maneuvers -- I really like the thought of adding disarm, but it seems to have less viability than the others. Thoughts?
> 
> DM: equipment totals 182gp -- ok?
> 
> bond/flaw still to come
> fortunes to be finalized.



Love the background writeup! Maybe for his bond the Acadmie Royale des Sciences is after something that was on La Gloriosa and Gentleman Jim alone realizes what a bad thing it would be if they got their hands in it? So even as he is hunted by the Academie and French he is trying to sabotage the Academie's plans?

Disarm could be handy. And from a question of coverage (what your entire party is capable of), disarming isn't yet coverd, while something like inducing fear (menacing strike) probably is or will be covered by casters.

Equipment (182 gp) is fine because it's all in character and definitely not power gaming.



Maldavos said:


> Yeah okay, but I still get XP, right?
> 
> (I hope you guys understand that I'm a harmless, if persistent, smart-ass).



You get double XP if there's a gazebo on board.



			
				fireinthedust said:
			
		

> character stats generated, posting soon. Trying to walk the line between following the character and knowing what will be the most fun to play. Also, as it's a historical setting, what I know aobut history (yay)



Great!

Anyone ( [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] or [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION]) planning on taking Devil's Own Luck? I'm rolling up Lives and was wondering.

Try to get your characters up by sometime Saturday if possible.


----------



## Queenie

I am definitely considering Devil's Own Luck, was just not certain if anyone was taking it or not. I'm working on my backstory now and just have a few holes to fill. Would it be helpful now for me to post my half finished character?


----------



## Queenie

Also, I recall you posting something but now can't find it... are Catalonian's human or elves?


----------



## Unsung

That encounters table is *fantastic*. Between this and the Monster Manual, I'd kind of want to play a kenku/keeteel.

But as far as Mr Teague goes, I think I'd like to switch out Wanted for Enemy-- he escaped a previous sentence, but was recaptured and served out a lighter sentence, thanks to a favour the governor owed his then-captain. Since released, there's still one man, a young British commodore, who'll do anything to see him back in irons. He believes Teague betrayed his father thirty years ago, and seeks his downfall with a Javert-like tenacity.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> I am definitely considering Devil's Own Luck, was just not certain if anyone was taking it or not. I'm working on my backstory now and just have a few holes to fill. Would it be helpful now for me to post my half finished character?



Up to you!



Queenie said:


> Also, I recall you posting something but now can't find it... are Catalonian's human or elves?



I was picturing Catalonians as an anomaly to the somewhat racially segregated Europe (a la Scottish dwarves and Irish elves), being a mix of humans, elves, and half-elves living in harmony. That weaves in nicely with the burgeoning movement for Catalonian independence. Does that work for you?



Unsung said:


> That encounters table is *fantastic*. Between this and the Monster Manual, I'd kind of want to play a kenku/keeteel.



Thanks! I like the idea of tropical bird-like Kenku as the norm, and crow-like Kenku being the object of sailor superstitions that they grant good fortune at finding treasure ships at sea. It being not uncommon for pirates to press-gang them into watching the crow's nest or outright tying them to the crow's nest.



> But as far as Mr Teague goes, I think I'd like to switch out Wanted for Enemy-- he escaped a previous sentence, but was recaptured and served out a lighter sentence, thanks to a favour the governor owed his then-captain. Since released, there's still one man, a young British commodore, who'll do anything to see him back in irons. He believes Teague betrayed his father thirty years ago, and seeks his downfall with a Javert-like tenacity.



Sounds good. His sentence might explain some of his scars as flogging.

EDIT: I added a much nicer map to the original post: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-IqUeOr2tG...QBPp9eI/s1600/campaign+map+after+2+rounds.jpg (just ignore the flags)


----------



## Queenie

*[5e] Spell & Crossbones (FULL)*

Katarina del Corazon


Height  5’ 8”; Weight 130# ; Hair: Black; Age  22; Patron Deity:
Sex: Female  Race: Human (Spanish)   Class: Rogue 3/Fighter 1  Level:4
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral  Size: Medium   Type: Humanoid
Init  +5; Passive Wisdom (Perception) 9
Languages : 

AC  15
HP   36  (HD: 8 +6F +10R +12 Con) 
Saving Throw Proficiencies: Dexterity, Intelligence
Speed 30 ft.
Proficiency Bonus: +2
Special Actions
Combat gear: None
Pistol +7 
Sabre +7

Abilities:
Str  8
Dex 20
Con 16
Int 12
Wis 9
Cha 18 
Racial Traits: Variant Human: +1 to two Stats, One Skill Proficiency, One Feat.

Background: 
Sailor
Skill Proficiencies: Athletics, Perception
Tool Proficiencies: Navigator’s Tools, vehicles (water)
Equipment: Belaying pin, 50 ft silk rope, common clothes, 10 gp, trinket.
Feature


Personality Trait:
Bond: Accursed and Baby/ Loved One
Ideal:
Flaw:
Fortunes: 
Good: Monkey Magnet, Devil's Own Luck, Ally or Notoriety 
Ill: Accursed (Enemy/ Wanted), (Vice)


Class Features: 
Expertise
Sneak Attack +1d6
Thieves Cant
Fighting Style (Two Weapon Fighting)
        Second Wind


Proficiencies: 
                Armor: Light, Medium, Shields
Weapons: Simple and Martial
Tools: Thieves Tools, Cartography Tools, Gaming (Cards)
Saving throws: Dexterity and Intelligence

Skills:  Choose 4 From Acrobatics, Athletics, Deception,  Insight, Intimidation, Investigation, Perception, Performance, Persuasion, Sleight of Hand, and Stealth


Skills  (P Proficiency, E Expertise)
+7 Acrobatics P
-1 Animal Handling
+1 Arcana 
+1 Athletics P
+6 Deception  P
+1 History 
-1 Insight 
+6 Intimidation P
+1 Investigation 
-1 Medicine
-1 Nature
+1 Perception P
+4 Performance
+8 Persuasion PE
-1 Religion
+7 Sleight of Hand P
+7 Stealth  P
-1 Survival 

+4 + Stat Thieves tools PE
+2 + Stat Gaming set (Playing Cards) P
+2 + Stat Cartographers tools) P

Feats: Skilled

Spells: 

Equipment: 120 gp

Thieves Tools
Cartographer's Tools
Navigator's Tools
Gaming Set - Cards and Dice
Vehicles


Appearance:

[SBLOCK=Background]Francisco del Corazon was a Spanish sailor who deserted the brutal conditions of the Spanish navy. He joined up with a pirate crew and over the years grew in power until he commanded his own vessel, becoming known as the pirate Blackheart.  Blackheart was feared as a cruel, ruthless pirate, though he was good to his crew, loyal and generous, winning their favor time and again.

Blackheart landed in Mexico to take on fresh water and supplies and to give his men some time with their feet on solid ground. While there he took notice of the stunning, exotic daughter of the chieftain, and made sure to come back to the same village many times to see her. The Princess Inka fell in love with Blackheart, who loved her back and one dark night, Inka slipped away onto the ship with Blackheart who took her away.  They enjoyed their time together, though Inka made Francisco promise to one day return her to her Island, where she would be reunited with her ancestors. 

Sometime later, Inka was with child, and even Blackheart was surprised at his welcoming of the news. The pregnancy went well enough and was a happy time, but fatefully Inka died in the difficult birth to their daughter Katarina. Blackheart was heartbroken but in a desire to fulfill his promise to his only love, he returned Inka to her Island and her family.

When Blackheart carried his love’s body into her village and presented her to the Chieftain he became enraged. He had guessed well enough where she was and over that time had become more and more vengeful towards the pirate for stealing his daughter away.

He bound the pirate and dragged him to an old, blood-stained altar in the jungle where he made sacrifices to the gods calling into being an ancient curse as vengeance. He wanted the pirate to suffer. This curse would prevent Blackheart from ever touching his offspring as the chieftain could no longer touch his. If he did the child would die horribly. Blackheart never had a chance to tell him his daughter lived on in heart and spirit through a granddaughter. 

Fortunately, Blackheart had brought a wet nurse on board to help raise the child for he didn’t dare touch his precious gift. Blackheart had lost his love and now couldn’t touch the only thing he had left of her, Katarina. Additionally the curse slowly began to take his health, his strength. He also entrusted the upbringing of his girl to one of his longtime shipmates, an ancient old dwarf named Jozef. Zef could teach her the physical things that the Captain could not, though it pained him greatly to watch someone else have that role with his daughter. Katerina called him Opa Joe, for grandfather.

He searched for a way to break the curse without luck. He was however able to find a magical cowrie shell necklace that held part of the curse at bay, the part where he couldn’t touch his daughter. They rejoiced for it had been a four long years that he could not hold his love in his arms.

So it was that Katarina grew up aboard a pirate ship. A bright young girl, she learned quickly and thought that the life she led was exciting, but also perfectly normal. Katarina grew into quite a stunning young woman, with the striking beauty of her mother, and the cunning of her father.  She learned to fight, to sail and to steal, all of which she enjoyed immensely. Her father taught her, through example and later through tests, how to run a ship and captain a crew. She spent much of her youth plundering, pillaging, and cheating both men and women alike. She found she was excellent at deception and persuasion and enjoyed the game of it. She accompanied the men into pirate villages to spend their ill-gotten gains on drinking rum, cheating at cards and finding men to pleasure her in whatever ways she desired. She also started to gain her own reputation; aside from being protected by her father the infamous cruel Blackheart, she could handily defend herself with sword or gun and was in fine physical condition. Her father showed little love towards almost anything, but adored his daughter with a great love beyond measure. 

It was at Tortuga that the _Heart of the Seas_ took on a charismatic young man with an ancient book. Aeron was a rare sea wizard, and had learned his eldritch secrets from elves back in the forgotten glens of Wales. With Aeron’s arts, the _Heart of the Seas_ became even more fearsome on the seas. It was rumored that Aeron imbued the ship with magic, making it faster, more sturdy and less likely to catch on fire. 

Perhaps it was this additional increase of magic that drew the attention of the authorities. The governor of San Juan, Colonel Juan de Ribera, in particular took umbrage with Blackheart and hunted him endlessly for years. This only made Blackheart more inclined to steal from him and his ships and ravage his lands. 

Meanwhile Katarina had been spending much time with Aeron, intrigued by his sorcery and even his disposition. While he fit in on the boat, he was no pirate and this change enraptured Katerina. Eventually they fell in love. Her father was happy for the match but also quietly worried; losing his own love had been the only time in his life his heart had been broken and he worried the curse would pass to his daughter so his searches for a way to break the curse intensified.  

Katarina was heavy with child when the Spanish Navy finally caught the _Heart of the Seas_. Despite a fierce defense and the sinking of two Spanish ships, the _Heart_ was disabled and boarded by the scores of mercenaries and thugs (Prussian Gnomes?) the Governor had paid. 

Katerina was held by her hair and pushed to her knees and forced to watch her beloved father Blackheart’s throat slit and his body thrown overboard. Aeron’s hands and feet were bound and he too was thrown overboard for the sharks. Most of the remaining pirates were slaughtered, though they chose a handful that were put in shackles and brought back to San Juan for trial and execution so the Governor could prove these pirates were no longer a threat. Katerina was “tried” and found guilty and sentenced to death by hanging. She was branded a Pirate, and in defiance she refused to scream while the P was being seared into her skin. 

Back at the jail, there was a bit of commotion surrounding Katerina. She was brought to a secluded part of the jail where she was alone. A large number of people came by to examine Katarina and see if she was healthy, including a couple of doctors and finally a slave that was said to have mystic powers of  Ixchel. Katerina resisted all but the slave, who seemed to be in a prison of her own, having to work for the Governor. The slave was to be Kat’s midwife and charged with delivering a healthy baby. 

The first time she touched Katerina she had a sudden vision. She could sense the curse on Katarina and told her that with her father’s death the curse passed onto her, and if she held her daughter after she was born, it would kill the child. The seer also told her that the governor’s wife was barren and they needed an heir. They intended to take Katerina’s baby and pass it off as their own. And that was why they sent her, to make sure the baby was born healthy and then bring it to them. 

Katarina was horrified. There was so much to take in and understand. She couldn’t hold her baby or it would die, she was cursed herself now and her days were numbered. She had lost her father, her lover, her crew, her ship, her home and family. The necklace her father used to hold the curse at bay was lost at the bottom of the ocean. And worst of all, this nasty, barren witch wanted to take her baby.

The seer seemed to be a kind hearted woman, if not a bit strange, and grew be Katarina’s only solace.  The governor was waiting to hang all of the pirates at once, so he had to wait until the baby was born. 

Finally the time came. The birth was long and difficult for Katerina; she lost a lot of blood and was weak. The baby was born, a healthy, happy little baby girl that Katarina gazed upon with love. The seer was stalling, she did not feel it was the right thing at that moment to take the baby but before long guards came and Katerina sobbed as they took away her daughter. Her tears quickly turned to rage and cruel thoughts of vengeance on Governor Ribera and his wife. 

Unknown to Katarina, her remaining shipmates had not been idle. Opa Joe, or Old Zef as most referred to him, had managed to engineer an escape. He had lured over the guard’s dog with an old bone. He took the dog’s collar and used a wire in it to make a lockpick and opened the cell. He and the few other survivor’s were looking for Katarina when they came across the seer. She was frightened for a moment until her eyes glazed over with a vision. Then a resolute look came over her face and she said, “This way to Kat,” where she led them around guards to right to Katarina. Katarina was so torn, she loathed leaving her baby, and thought about stealing her back, but she was weak and there was the curse.  She realized that the only solution would be to break this curse then save the little one.  Kat implored the slave to leave with them as they slipped away in the night and she did.

A few weeks later, the seer had another vision. She saw that when the Gloriosa went down it was rumored to have had an ancient idol from the Inca. The seer was confident that this powerful artifact could break her curse over her permanently.  

And so Katerina del Corazon had plans. She would seek this Idol and break the curse. She would find her child and take her back. She would avenge her father and her lover and kill the Governor and his wife and set their people free from their corruption. She would search for any surviving crew members and find and take back the _Heart of the Seas_, her father’s ship and her birthright. She would right every wrong, and in the process put back together a life that had been torn apart.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Queenie

Okay, that is a work in progress. Tonight I'll get a lot more done but will probably need Fenris's help at least with equipment and he's working tonight. 

Warning, that is a LONG background! But I just had too much fun with it!! 

Quickleaf, we used the "Governor of San Juan" but I would like to have a name of the Governor and since this is part historical based, I am wondering if I should change that. It doesn't matter what Island it is, just someone with enough power to be a pain in the ass lol. Let me know if there is anything else I should change.

 [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION] Let me know if what I wrote is okay, I can easily change it. Also, once you have a name, I will add it in.

Anyone else - if anyone needs to have been in a crew but now down on there luck, we can add you right into the story. Just let me know!


----------



## Queenie

Questions! A few of the ill fortunes are similar... Aka Accursed / Haunted and Enemy / Wanted. They really all kind of fit with my story. Do you have an opinion on this or should I just choose? 

I am also wondering about the good fortunes... Allies and Contacts are similar and would definitely fit. I could also take Booty and perhaps have a sword or gun that once belong to my father. Opinions on this? 

Thanks!


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Okay, that is a work in progress. Tonight I'll get a lot more done but will probably need Fenris's help at least with equipment and he's working tonight.
> 
> Warning, that is a LONG background! But I just had too much fun with it!!
> 
> Quickleaf, we used the "Governor of San Juan" but I would like to have a name of the Governor and since this is part historical based, I am wondering if I should change that. It doesn't matter what Island it is, just someone with enough power to be a pain in the ass lol. Let me know if there is anything else I should change.



Great background! So many juicy adventure hooks!

I did a bit of digging, and found out the Governor of San Juan, Porto Rico at the time (1712) was Colonel Juan de Ribera, who interestingly enough was named after the controversial Saint Juan de Ribera (who died in 1611). This does raise the fun question is he descended from the Saint or what if this Governor is actually said Saint himself? And how the hell is he still alive?



Queenie said:


> Questions! A few of the ill fortunes are similar... Aka Accursed / Haunted and Enemy / Wanted. They really all kind of fit with my story. Do you have an opinion on this or should I just choose?



Katarina is definitely Accursed, since the idea behind the curse is not such much "visited by a ghost on the ship at night" and more of a straight up "if you touch someone you love, they will die (and oh by the way the curse is gradually killing you too!)"

As for Enemy / Wanted, it depends whether you want to focus on the personal aspect of "you stole my baby!" vs. the pirate vs authority theme. 

For example, would the Governor have done the same baby theft for any pirate woman in Katerina's position (seeing it as a mercy)? Do you see the Spanish Governor as sending out agents to hunt down Katerina and issuing warrants for her arrest with the full support of the Spanish colonial government because he knows she is a dangerous pirate? Then go with Wanted.

On the other hand, did the Governor steal her baby for specific reasons related to, perhaps, a prophecy or wanting to have leverage over her to do something for him? Do you see the Governor as sending out agents quietly and hiring mercenaries without bearing the full support of the Spanish because of a personal vendetta or fear? Then go with Enemy.



> I am also wondering about the good fortunes... Allies and Contacts are similar and would definitely fit. I could also take Booty and perhaps have a sword or gun that once belong to my father. Opinions on this?



Ally usually means one very helpful NPC, whereas Contacts usually means a network of indifferent or slightly helpful Contacts. Since Old Zef and  [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION]'s character are PCs they don't qualify for Ally, and Aeron's fate is unknown so he can't be an Ally. Contacts seems like it might make more sense, representing a few scattered members of her father's old crew or those who had favorable dealings with Blackheart.

Booty would be apropos as well.

Or what about Notoriety? PCs gain more Fame during your adventures and there are a couple more Fame rules I haven't converted yet. Katarina seems like she is well on her way to being recognized as a savvy pirate, so it might fit well.


----------



## fireinthedust

Here's a rough start for Hawken.  I'm going with Hermit in that he was trained by mendicant Jesuits in the Carribean, to be a healer (like in the movie Missionary, iirc, with Jeremy Irons; not an Acolyte, was considering Noble, or Sage, or Artisan, or even Folk Hero, but really none of the backgrounds quite fit).

The stat generator I used didn't include my homebrew Mer race (obviously) so I started with the alternate human.  Haven't added the feat in there, and not sure I added enough proficiencies.  I'm not sure Mer quite works now, but we'll see.







[sblock=Hawken]


APPEARANCEDescription


BACKGROUNDDescription






NAMEGENDERRACEBACKGROUNDCLASSLEVELALIGNMENTnamemale/femaleracebackgroundMiscMiscMisc




AGEHEIGHTWEIGHTHAIREYE COLORHANDEDNESSBODY MARKS256’2”180lbs maybe?WhiteBlue on black orbRightA serpentine mermaid on his left arm sleeve and shoulder, in black and green


ABILITY SCORESABILITY MODIFIERStrength 11+ 0Dexterity 18+ 4Constitution 16+3Intelligence 12+1Wisdom 16+3Charisma 18+ 4
X




ARMOR CLASSTOTALBASE ARMORDEXWisdom (monk)MiscMiscMiscUnarmored1710+4+3MiscMiscMisc




WEAPONMODIFIERDAMAGETYPERANGESAVESSPECIALPact Kitana (longsword)+61d8+4SlashingMelee…Monk Weapon, Versatile (1d10+4)Pact Unarmed Strike+41d4+4BludgeoningMelee…Monk Weapon, Martial ArtsEldritch Blast+41d10+4Energy (force)120ft.…Cantrip

Combat Stats

Hit DiceHit Point MaxCurrent Hit PointsPROFICIENCY BONUSINITIATIVESPEED4d8+1231 (half max)31+2+430


(Saving throw table (yay))

SAVING THROWSABILITY MODIFIERTOTAL BONUSSTRENGTH+0+2DEXTERITY+4+6CONSTITUTION+3+3INTELLIGENCE+1+1WISDOM+3+5CHARISMA+4+6DEATH+0+0


SKILL PROFICIENCIESABILITY MODIFIERTOTAL BONUSAthletics+0+0Acrobatics+4+6Sleight of Hand+4+4Stealth+4+6Arcana+1+1History+1+1Investigation+1+1Nature+1+1Religion+1+3Animal handling+4+4Insight+3+5Medicine+1+3Perception+#+#Survival+3+3Deception+4+4Intimidation+4+4Performance+4+4Performance+#+#Persuation+4+4


BACKGROUNDFEATUREPERSONALITYIDEALBONDFLAWSKILLSTOOLSHermitDiscoverytbdtbdtbdReligion, MedicineHerbalism Kit 



PROFICIENCIESLANGUAGESTOOLSWEAPONSSPELL FOCUSSimple WeaponsKitana (monk weapon)Herbalism KitArcane Spell FociAquan……

	[td]ARMOR[/td]
	[/tr]


	[td]Light Armor[/td]
	[/tr]

	[td]Pact Blade (whatever form)[/td]
	[/tr]

		[td]English[/td]
	[/tr]


CLASS ABILITIES
fill in the blanks.  The second “misc” is for things like “uses per day”. 


CLASS ABILITIESMISCUnarmored Defense (+Wis to AC)Martial Arts1d4+dex damageOtherworldly PatronGreat Old OneEldritch Invocations2 knownPact of the BladeMISCAwakened Mind30 feetAgonizing Blast+Cha to Eldritch BlastFiendish VigorAt WillMISCMISC


EQUIPMENT WORN (this is for stuff that’s equipped.  Sorry for the video game-style terminology, and obviously it’s assumed to be how items will work in 5e pre-DMG.  Misc obviously could be any item, such as Ioun Stones.  Edit as needed.


EQUIPMENT SLOTITEMPROPTERYHEADITEMPROPERTYMAIN HANDITEMPROPERTYOFF-HANDITEMPROPERTYARMORITEMPROPERTYCLOTHINGITEMPROPERTYCLOAKITEMPROPERTYNECKITEMPROPERTYGLOVESITEMPROPERTYRIGHT RINGITEMPROPERTYLEFT RINGITEMPROPERTYBELTITEMPROPERTYMISCITEMPROPERTYMISCITEMPROPERTYMISCITEMPROPERTYMISCITEMPROPERTYMISCITEMPROPERTY



TREASUREnumberGold CoinsnumberSilver CoinsnumberCopper CoinsnumberPlatinum CoinsnumberGemsValueArt ObjectValue


ON-HAND EQUIPMENT
(belt pouches, potions, sheaths, boot-knives, quivers of arrows or wands, and other carried items that are “on-hand”, that you can reach in combat  with your action or movement)


ON HAND EQUIPMENTOneTwoThreeFour


BACKPACK EQUIPMENT
(things in your assumed-to-have backpack.  Because you need to put it down and rifle through it to get to these.  BTW, copy/paste this if you have a bag of holding, too, even if it’s on your belt: those things are bigger inside than a backpack, so you may not be able to get in and out easily in a fight.)



BACKPACK ITEMS

SPELLS


SPELL LEVELSPELLS KNOWN/PREPAREDSAVE DCSLOTSCANTRIPSEldritch Blast, True StrikeSave DCtotal1st levelSpell NamesSlotsSave DC2nd levelSpell NamesSlotsSave DC3rd levelSpell NamesSlotsSave DC4th levelSpell NamesSlotsSave DC5th levelSpell NamesSlotsSave DC6th levelSpell NamesSlotsSave DC7th levelSpell NamesSlotsSave DC8th levelSpell NamesSlotsSave DC9th levelSpell NamesSlotsSave DC
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie

I actually have Notoriety down to look into. What does fame do? I'm not familiar with it. She would definitely qualify for that.


----------



## Quickleaf

fireinthedust said:
			
		

> Here's a rough start for Hawken. I'm going with Hermit in that he was trained by mendicant Jesuits in the Carribean, to be a healer (like in the movie Missionary, iirc, with Jeremy Irons; not an Acolyte, was considering Noble, or Sage, or Artisan, or even Folk Hero, but really none of the backgrounds quite fit).
> 
> The stat generator I used didn't include my homebrew Mer race (obviously) so I started with the alternate human. Haven't added the feat in there, and not sure I added enough proficiencies. I'm not sure Mer quite works now, but we'll see.



Really interesting having him be a Jesuit turned warlock! Good start!

A couple things: 

Your character sheet is just murder to read on my iPad  For example, your Name/Race/Class/Background/Alignment just have placeholders in them. After reading your stats I was able to figure out that he's a Monk 1/Warlock (Great Old One) 3...but that stuff should be there right at the top of the sheet, I shouldn't have to dig for it.

I noticed you have Longsword (Kitana??) listed as a Monk Weapon, and also his fists listed as a Pact Weapon. I have some issues with this. First, there is no way Longsword is a Monk Weapon (PHB clearly states those are shortswords and any simple melee weapon that's not 2-handed or heavy), and moreover Katana is anachronistic to the setting. Second, I am inclined to allow fists as a pact weapon, though the fact that your pact weapon disappears if you use an action to use the feature (Pact of the Blade) means that in the same turn you can't use *both* a sword and a fist as your pact weapon. It's an either/or proposition from my understanding of the rules.

Have you given any thought to Hawken's Fortunes or Bond yet?



Queenie said:


> I actually have Notoriety down to look into. What does fame do? I'm not familiar with it. She would definitely qualify for that.



Fame does a couple things:

1. When you spend Inspiration to Roll the Bones, and your result would give you advantage on a check you may instead add your Fame to the check.

2. Your base Sway checks (particularly important for a Captain) = Charisma modifier + 1/2 Fame score (round down). Sway checks are used to get the crew to do things, not do other things, keep them from breaking morale, and when your leadership is challenged.

3. Fame broadly serves as a measure of how well known your character is, which is more of a story thing. Getting 5 Fame, 10 Fame, 15 Fame, and 20 Fame are significant milestones with story stuff attached to them.

At Fame (5) tales of your character are circulated in ports, though details vary wildly. 
At Fame (10) your character's name is well known, stories about him or her are (mostly) accurate, and if loyal to a certain country he or she is well-regarded in such ports. Enemies may circulate picures of your character.
At Fame (15) your character is known throughout the Caribbean, stories of him or her take on the tenor of legend and his/her name is whispered in fear or awe, and if loyal to one nation regarded as a national hero. However, rival nations will no longer honor the character's Letter of Marque if he or she is captured, and he or she will be tried as a pirate.
At Fame (20) your character has made a "great noise in the world", making his or her name recognized in the colonies and Europe if not beyond, stories transform into myth and endure long after your character is gone, and if loyal to one nation he or she is given great accolades (e.g. gold to retire or an offer as a high-ranking officer). Without a disguise, your character is recognized on sight and enemies go to extreme lengths to destroy him or her.

I'll update the first post "House Rules" to reflect this.


----------



## Quickleaf

I just did a quick writeup for the Antagonists related to your guys' backgrounds so far. Fun stuff!

*Academie Royale des Sciences: *Hunting for "Gentleman Jim" under the names Gaston Sauveterre/Thomas Milner, both to tie up loose ends and for something he learned from the Royal Astronomer but didn't realize its significance. The Academie has secret agents hidden throughout the French colonies.

*Clemet and Marissa Van Scheidem: *Unlikely formerly married Dutch dwarven politician and Spanish human noblewomen who've come to the Spanish Main on some mysterious mission, along with their three half-dwarven children. It's only a matter of time before they look up their old enemy Hugo Van Haan who disgraced them back in the Netherlands.

*Commodore Bennett Rafferty: *Commodore Rafferty has a personal vendetta again Gunner Teague, despite the latter having served his sentence already, believing Teague betrayed his father 30 years ago. He captains HMS Egret (which Gentleman Jim once served aboard as Master Gunner), fighting Spanish and French in the Caribbean.

*Governor Juan de Ribera: *Juan de Ribera, tyrannical Governor of San Juan (Porto Rico), has Katarina's baby daughter, raising her with his wife as their own. Juan de Ribera may actually be the controversial Spanish saint of the same name who "died" in 1611...

*"El Mosquito": *Salvador Cuyamel de Oviedo "El Mosquito" is a tenacious agent of the Ministerio de Inteligencia de Los Indies (a covert branch of the Vicerolty of New Spain based in Santo Domingue) tasked with recovering the Zeeland Bellows by any means necessary. He seeks to bring in Jozef Van Der Nagel for questioning thru informal channels to avoid drawing attention. Curiously "El Mosquito" has a Mayan surname (which may be related to a certain slave with mystic powers of Ixchel).


----------



## Quickleaf

Quick update: here are starting Fame scores for everyone who has posted character backgrounds so far...

 [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] Fame 1 (because Hugo is something of a personage in Dutch and noble circles)
 [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] Fame 1 (because of Gentleman Jim's service aboard the HMS Egret and Darkness Comes)
 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Fame 5 (this assumes you take Notoriety, otherwise 2, because of Katarina's connection to Blackheart/Heart of the Sea and because of her incredible escape from prison in San Juan)
 [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] Fame 1 (because of Old Zef's incredible escape from prison in San Juan)
 [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] Fame 1 (because of the sheer number of sailors Commodore Rafferty has interrogated trying to find Teague)


----------



## fireinthedust

Quickleaf said:


> Really interesting having him be a Jesuit turned warlock! Good start!






> Your character sheet is just murder to read on my iPad  For example, your Name/Race/Class/Background/Alignment just have placeholders in them. After reading your stats I was able to figure out that he's a Monk 1/Warlock (Great Old One) 3...but that stuff should be there right at the top of the sheet, I shouldn't have to dig for it.




Drat.  I'll have to tinker with organization; appreciate the feedback, since it can be like yelling into a void.  

I think I left them blank and just put the stats in.  (got called away for family stuff, as happens)



> I noticed you have Longsword (Kitana??) listed as a Monk Weapon, and also his fists listed as a Pact Weapon. I have some issues with this. First, there is no way Longsword is a Monk Weapon (PHB clearly states those are shortswords and any simple melee weapon that's not 2-handed or heavy), and moreover Katana is anachronistic to the setting. Second, I am inclined to allow fists as a pact weapon, though the fact that your pact weapon disappears if you use an action to use the feature (Pact of the Blade) means that in the same turn you can't use *both* a sword and a fist as your pact weapon. It's an either/or proposition from my understanding of the rules.




Monk weapons: awwwwww, I missed that!  I was skimming, and just looked at the bullet points.  Drat.  That... makes this build much less useful...  I was going to have him be Jesuit educated, and he went to the far east with the Jesuits there (I want to say Matteo Ricci?  iirc?), learned from the local establishment the ways of the monk (as the Jesuits did and still do, with that group actually deciding that Confucianism was pretty neat).  In our case, with the sword, he would have learned from Samurai in Japan, like the movie Shogun, maybe?
Then (gasp) he fell in love with a mermaid who was (dun dun dun) associated with Dagon.  The monk training didn't help control the darkness, so with the blessing of his order he fled; met some Chinese pirates, sailed off to the Carribean.

Maybe he could have met the others along the way?

Anachronistic:  I hear what you're saying, but I figured we could have added in Famous chinese pirate Ching Shih! 

Hrm...  Warlock covers most of the stuff I want, so if Monk isn't useful for using Dex for a sword, I don't know if the level dip is as key as all that.  Even Paladin or Fighter 1 might be a better fit, but I'm not sure what they'd do for me that isn't power gamey at this point (ludicrous stats notwithstanding; I'm impressed you're allowing them, I tend to stick with standard array for simplicity).



> Have you given any thought to Hawken's Fortunes or Bond yet?




I wasn't sure if I had to keep going with being a youth, and I wanted to nail down the stats.  Suggestions are welcome (GM and players, both).


----------



## Quickleaf

fireinthedust said:


> Drat.  I'll have to tinker with organization; appreciate the feedback, since it can be like yelling into a void.
> 
> I think I left them blank and just put the stats in.  (got called away for family stuff, as happens)



No worries, I completely understand!



> Monk weapons: awwwwww, I missed that!  I was skimming, and just looked at the bullet points.  Drat.  That... makes this build much less useful...  I was going to have him be Jesuit educated, and he went to the far east with the Jesuits there (I want to say Matteo Ricci?  iirc?), learned from the local establishment the ways of the monk (as the Jesuits did and still do, with that group actually deciding that Confucianism was pretty neat).  In our case, with the sword, he would have learned from Samurai in Japan, like the movie Shogun, maybe?
> Then (gasp) he fell in love with a mermaid who was (dun dun dun) associated with Dagon.  The monk training didn't help control the darkness, so with the blessing of his order he fled; met some Chinese pirates, sailed off to the Carribean.
> 
> Maybe he could have met the others along the way?
> 
> Anachronistic:  I hear what you're saying, but I figured we could have added in Famous chinese pirate Ching Shih!



Ah, now I get what you're going for. Yes, that would be China not Japan for a Jesuit mission. Yeah, I can dig the flavor! By way of compromise, I would suggest we make scimitar (re-skinned as a Chinese _Dao_ sword) a monk weapon for him. Retains the flavor and keeps damage in line with other monk weapons.

Make sure he speaks Chinese!



> (ludicrous stats notwithstanding; I'm impressed you're allowing them)



oh, you haven't seen the opposition yet 



> I wasn't sure if I had to keep going with being a youth, and I wanted to nail down the stats.  Suggestions are welcome (GM and players, both).



The most important thing is to come up with a Bond - that is, a reason he wants to seek out the sunken La Gloriosa del Mar. I've listed 10 ideas in my first post under "Bonds", but if none of those appeal to you, come back at me with something and I'll help hammer out an idea with you.

I'll let others suggest Fortunes if they like, or leave it up to you! They're optional after all! 

EDIT: I am working on the ship rules and just added "The Rotation" to the first post. Lots of juicy goodness there. Check it out!


----------



## fireinthedust

I may just go full Warlock, and find some way to give him Stealth and Acrobatics.  He's increasingly looking like the guy from Dracula Untold, rather than Jim from Treasure Planet, but I'll keep chiselling and see what's inside this marble.


----------



## Kobold Stew

It should be possible to make a custom background to give you Acrobatics and Stealth --

easiest would be substituting a skill for Entertainer or Street Urchin.

I *really* like the thought of a Jesuit monk. It's really cool.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I am starting to be concerned about whether my character has any niche at this point -- there's only one of his peak skills (Insight) that isn't bettered by Queenie's character, who also is a pistol and sword fighter. I know that in combat the maneuvers will separate him, but it is clear that what I thought I was building to be useful for a party isn't contributing anything that Katarina can't do (and do better).

While we had talked about either or both of them being rivals for the captaincy, when they are so similar, that is no longer an interesting a choice (the choice is, obviously, Katarina). I've got to work for the rest of the day, and can't really give time to this until tomorrow, but as I look at Katarina, I really am feeling that there's nothing left for Gentleman Jim to give to the party other than another fighting body.


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION]- I'd say that a samurai would actually be better represented by one level of barbarian, fighter, ranger, or paladin (probably especially paladin, what with oath of vengeance). Fury, toughness, and overwhelming force, accuracy, precision, and economy of motion moreso than grace or unarmed strikes. Samurai are about speed, yes, but iaijutsu is all about killing at a single blow if at all possible-- high initiative, to hit modifier, damage, and critical range are all probably more representative than the monk's multiple unarmed attacks. Although admittedly the bonus to ground speed at level 2 is pretty appealing.

The thing about a samurai in a pirate game, though, is that there's a tendency for that to turn the game into a samurai game, at least in part. Don't get me wrong, that would actually be pretty cool to try in 5e, an all-samurai party. But we've hardly scratched the surface of pirate lore as of yet, and I'd almost rather see someone who fights like a samurai but who doesn't have the first idea about anything Japanese. Which is an anime trope unto itself, as it happens. 

I like the Callow Youth archetype. From young Jim Hawkins to Will Turner to Guybrush Threepwood to Tristan Thorn in Stardust, it practically seems like a necessity. I can understand not wanting to actually *play* that character, of course. Maybe we could get an NPC fit for purpose instead?

On the Dracula note, what about a character who was an ousted colonial governor? Betrayed and left for dead, saved by mermaids, swearing an oath to dark powers of the sea to ensure his eventual revenge. You were the third player who wanted to be captain, and holding onto that kind of power in the past could give you a good claim. I am still pushing for a three-way uneasy partnership between Barrington, Katerina, and fireinthedust's character, by the way.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Kobold Stew said:


> I am starting to be concerned about whether my character has any niche at this point -- there's only one of his peak skills (Insight) that isn't bettered by Queenie's character, who also is a pistol and sword fighter. I know that in combat the maneuvers will separate him, but it is clear that what I thought I was building to be useful for a party isn't contributing anything that Katarina can't do (and do better).
> 
> While we had talked about either or both of them being rivals for the captaincy, when they are so similar, that is no longer an interesting a choice (the choice is, obviously, Katarina). I've got to work for the rest of the day, and can't really give time to this until tomorrow, but as I look at Katarina, I really am feeling that there's nothing left for Gentleman Jim to give to the party other than another fighting body.




Well, I dig the gentleman, so I'd hate to see him go. You don't need me to tell you it's more in how you play the character, but I will say that two seemingly similar characters often become pretty dynamically different after a few 'sessions' of play.

Besides, it's a pirate game, we should have a couple of piratey types; pistol, cutlass, and eyepatch all arrayed on different personalities.

Of course, if you're not excited about it, then why play the character. I get it. 

Class-wise, druid, paly and sorcerer are the three classes not represented somewhere on the ship's PCs. A nautical paladin or wild-eyed druid of all things sea-bound might be cool.


----------



## Unsung

@_*Kobold Stew*_- I think you're underestimating the value of fighting bodies on a pirate ship, although admittedly Katarina's extremely high ability score rolls do make it a little difficult to compete in terms of raw skills. But she's also a rogue, so she is of course going for skills at the expense of some fighting ability. I will say, though, that as a straight-up fighter, your main advantage would naturally be in combat, and that's nothing to sneeze at, either. Not strictly by numbers, because that's not how 5e works, but things like Second Wind, Action Surge, and Superiority Dice/Maneuvers really are pretty powerful-- the ability to be able to do almost all the same things as Katarina, almost just as well, but then keep pushing onward at a point when she might be exhausted. You could play that up as the raw determination that years working as a spy have built up.

That, and if you keep leveling up solely in fighter, you will have more Ability Score Increases and/or Feats than anyone else from level 6 on. You already have one more feat than everyone who multiclassed, and either of the choices you've suggested, Sharpshooter or Inspiring Leader, is going to allow you to do something no one else can. From a roleplaying perspective, you're either the best shot on the ship (even with Katarina's natural Dexterity) or your ability to inspire others is going to draw them to you.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] Is there overlap between Gentlemen Jim and Katarina? Yes obviously. Does that invalidate Jim? No, absolutely not. Certainly not story-wise, but not mechanics-wise either. Here's why:

1. Combat Effectiveness - In melee I'd say he's slightly more effective overall as [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] points out thanks to higher HP and Second Wind, and maneuvers. This will only continue to grow with more extra attacks at 5th, and more feat/ability boosts at 6th, and on. Katarina probably does better targeted damage with advantage, but Jim has more staying power, more flexibility (sword n pistol & maneuvers), and can throw down some serious damage as well.

2. Inspiring Leader - This feat is a game changer, and before naval battles (where 10 minutes is easy to find) you are granting the party (or crew) a total of 42 temporary hit points!!! That is huge niche that could sway the tide of a naval battle - 42 temporary hit points to the crew is significant, and it gets better as you level! Plus the role playing potential is thru the roof! And keeps Jim in the running for Captain, if you so wish.

3. Forgery - Jim can do something no one else on the team can do: forge official papers and personal letters. Letters of Marque? Arrest warrants? Letters decommissioning a governor's rule from the colonial power? Decrees to pardon pirates from the governor's office? Issues from the constable for prisoner transfers? Commodore's orders to let your ship past a naval blockade? Yes, sir! Play this up and it's an awesome niche limited only by your imagination!

While I agree that Katarina may be a better overall candidate as Captain (due to her backstory and higher Sway), Jim could fit any of these other ship roles (in addition to being a Gunner in combat) and carve his niche there:

[sblock=Boatswain]Boatswain: The boatswain directly oversees crew on deck, makes decisions about how best to apply the crew's numbers toward the captain's orders, and directly reports on the state of the ship (physically and morale-wise) to the captain. The boatswain player handles all non-combat rolls involving the crew, such as ability checks, morale checks, and saves.[/sblock]

[sblock=Sailing Master]Sailing Master: The sailing master (a Lieutenant on naval ships) is in charge of navigation, identifying safe harbors and potential hazards on maps, and managing the sails (deciding how much sail to let out, how to orient the sails to the wind, and when to take down the sails). The player determines the ship's speed, makes any checks relating to the sails, calculates travel time, and should be passingly familiar with common sailing concepts (like how bearing and amount of sial exposed to wind influence speed). Check out http://www.sea-distances.org/ for a great tool for estimating travel times by sail.[/sblock]

[sblock="Reserve Captain"]"Reserve Captain": Katarina is Chaotic Neutral, so you know it's only a matter of time before she splits the party or gets into trouble that indisposes her to fulfilling her role as Captain  When that happens, you could have an agreement as First Mate to "inherit" the Captaincy till her return (rather than the Quartermaster as is customary). As First Mate you'd take time at the helm and perform a jack-of-all-trades role on ship, tending sails here, lending a hand to the crew there, jumping in wherever you see the need.[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie

@Kobald Stew  Our characters are so similar, I know right? Popping out a baby was tough work and that whole pillaging and plundering thing was a hoot don't you think... miss the old days...



Okay, in all seriousness... I have the same kind of thoughts you are having, oh, about a zillion times EVERY TIME I make a character! To me, it's so, so important to have that role that only you can fill. Don't think I haven't thought, well, how can Kat be a Captain when Hawken is better than me at almost everything! I think it's natural to compare our characters because we all need that one thing we can do best.

If you recall as I was making my character our kind and generous GM made mention that stats aren't as important as other things. Which is why instead of boosting them up further I decided to go more skill monkey kind of thing. Also, she's got two stats at a negative. Okay it's not -5 or anything but it is negative and I'm going to try to play her that way. 

I've been especially watching you develop your character with an eye to our similarities and differences and considering how things might work. The biggest, to me, is a HUGE one, that *should* play out as we play. And that is, Gentleman Jim is LG and Kat is CH. I mean, whoa. In our confines of not playing evil, that is opposite as you get. Forget the whole male/female thing. I am positive there will be times we need the chaos of "Let's kick ass!" without a plan and sometimes when a calmer, more disciplined approach will benefit us. And personality wise I am positive they will butt heads... but in my mind, in a playful bantery kind of a way, not an "I hate you" kind of way. Like, malicious or anything. Kat probably WILL tell you she hates you at some point. But you won't be alone lol

I know you don't know me well, or really at all, but I loovveeee the roleplaying aspect of these games more than anything and am also pretty big on having party harmony, even in cases like this. Fenris made the mechanics of my character and truthfully I don't even know what I have short of my request of two weapon fighting, acrobatics, persuasion and deception. 

Kat would slit me throat if she heard me mutter she just might need someone to reign her in a bit but... she just may need someone to reign her in a bit and that someone is probably Gentleman Jim... Well, Ol Zef will try with his grumpy old man ways but that probably doesn't go over as well as a handsome swashbuckling hero trying. 

Soooo... don't change your character because of Katerina, please. I LOVE the whole enlightened background, Fenris and I were just saying how cool that was yesterday. But in the end if you don't feel comfortable, there are some roles that are yet to be filled (like Maldavos mentioned we are sorely lacking in magic) if that would make you happier. Do what makes you happy. We could have a whole crew of piratey fighters and I am sure that would be just fine, everyone has their place and purpose in the end. Saavy?


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> [sblock="Reserve Captain"]"Reserve Captain": Katarina is Chaotic Neutral, so you know it's only a matter of time before she splits the party or gets into trouble that indisposes her to fulfilling her role as Captain  When that happens, you could have an agreement as First Mate to "inherit" the Captaincy till her return (rather than the Quartermaster as is customary). As First Mate you'd take time at the helm and perform a jack-of-all-trades role on ship, tending sails here, lending a hand to the crew there, jumping in wherever you see the need.[/sblock]




HEY!!! : poutyface:    



Okay, that is exactly what I just said. 



So seriously in the end they can be sort of like Captainy partners, spoken or not, and both fill in the gaps the other is missing out on. 


TOGETHER WE SHALL RULE THE SEAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BWWHAHHAHHAHAHA!!!!

...whoops did I say that out loud??


----------



## Unsung

@_*Quickleaf*_, is this the sort of thing you're looking for?

_*Rotation* (Gunner Teague)_
*4:00-8:00* Sleeps like the dead. (long rest)
*8:00-20:00* Maintains the ship’s cannons, checks the powder, cleans and counts pistols and muskets, shouts up and down at the powder monkeys. Throws his back into any task calling for more than one set of arms. (Master Gunner/Crew)
*20:00-24:00* Drinks rum on deck, reciting jokes and tall tales and mangled scripture to anyone who passes by. Often falls asleep. (long rest)
*24:00-4:00* Becomes sombre and morose, delivering ghost stories and old sea legends, and waxing poetic on the nature of the sea as a fickle goddess. Occasionally draws a crowd. (Entertainer/Lookout)


----------



## Quickleaf

Also [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] it was just brought to my attention that Katarina cannot possibly have a 20 Dex. Her Dex should be 19. Here's why...

As human she has +1 to two separate ability scores. 18 + 1 = 19.

Because she is multiclass Rogue 3/Fighter 1, she doesn't yet get the 4th Level Ability Score Improvement / Bonus Feat option. When she gains her 4th level as Rogue she will get this, and may then apply 2 points to her ability scores as she sees fit (to get a Dex of 20).

If you *really* want her to start with Dex 20 you'll need to swap out Skilled for a Dex-granting feat (the one that makes the most sense is Athlete).


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> @_*Quickleaf*_, is this the sort of thing you're looking for?
> 
> _*Rotation* (Gunner Teague)_
> *4:00-8:00* Sleeps like the dead. (long rest)
> *8:00-20:00* Maintains the ship’s cannons, checks the powder, cleans and counts pistols and muskets, shouts up and down at the powder monkeys. Throws his back into any task calling for more than one set of arms. (Master Gunner/Crew)
> *20:00-24:00* Drinks rum on deck, reciting jokes and tall tales and mangled scripture to anyone who passes by. Often falls asleep. (long rest)
> *24:00-4:00* Becomes sombre and morose, delivering ghost stories and old sea legends, and waxing poetic on the nature of the sea as a fickle goddess. Occasionally draws a crowd. (Entertainer/Lookout)



That's great! Thanks for being such a model player 

Everyone else take note: this is the sort of thing I'm looking for! And, of course, you may wait till hashing out your positions on the ship before posting your PC's Rotation. You can find a list of specific non-combat ship tasks under "The Rotation" on the first post.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Also [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] it was just brought to my attention that Katarina cannot possibly have a 20 Dex. Her Dex should be 19. Here's why...
> 
> As human she has +1 to two separate ability scores. 18 + 1 = 19.
> 
> Because she is multiclass Rogue 3/Fighter 1, she doesn't yet get the 4th Level Ability Score Improvement / Bonus Feat option. When she gains her 4th level as Rogue she will get this, and may then apply 2 points to her ability scores as she sees fit (to get a Dex of 20).
> 
> If you *really* want her to start with Dex 20 you'll need to swap out Skilled for a Dex-granting feat (the one that makes the most sense is Athlete).




You'll need to Speak to my gaming accountant about that!! 

aka Fenris 


He'll be home later tonight to fix it. 

Is that a new 5e thing? Maybe he'll change over to 4 levels of rogue rather than 3/1, I don't know how that affects things


----------



## Quickleaf

Gaming accountant? Shoot, I could use one of those 

I'd say just go with the 19 Dex, rejigger the numbers, and don't sweat it.

Also, [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION] and [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] Please do figure out your characters and post them at your earliest convenience if you still want to play! Or if you're expecting a delay beyond Saturday, please let me know that you're still interested and when I should expect your character sheet. Thanks, maties!


----------



## Unsung

Quickleaf said:


> That's great! Thanks for being such a model player




No sweat. Do unto others and all that.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

I am falling seriously behind on this due to real life issues, which is a crying shame because its a nifty concept with awesome fellow players.  

I will try to catch up tomorrow, but, if I don't...follow the pirate's code.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> I am falling seriously behind on this due to real life issues, which is a crying shame because its a nifty concept with awesome fellow players.
> 
> I will try to catch up tomorrow, but, if I don't...follow the pirate's code.




Steal booty and light stuff on fire?!

Okay sure. Why even ask?


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION]- It's up to [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], of course, but I'm sure there's a way to find your way into the crew assuming we're still in port by the time your IRL issues are sorted out.

...On another note entirely, here's something like a background for Mr Teague. I'm afraid it's more colourful than informative. I have an idea that he had an adventuring career as a barbarian before all this, but old age has dimmed the old fire, hence the move into cleric, drawing on a Wisdom he never had before.

[sblock=Background]A lifetime at sea not amounting to much, that’s the sad story of Gunner Teague.

The years and waves have taken much from him, robbed him of the strength of his sword-hand, the faces of a family, years of freedom-- whether breaking rocks for his countrymen at the prison of Point-Saint Charlotte,  or languishing in the dungeons of the French island-fortress of Bon Ebon-- and opportunities, so many missed chances. He was young and strong once, practically a hero once. He claims that he and the vain, young, and famous Captain George Lightly Rafferty, whose name has since passed into legend, along with the disappearance of his ship, the HMS _Rescue_-- the decidedly ironically named _Rescue_, of which Teague sometimes professes to be sole survivor. Some find it odd that they are only hearing this upon meeting the gunner for the first time. He seems to mention it often enough, though the details of what claimed the ship differ-- a whirlpool with giant fangs of gnashing ice, a huge hand with barnacled knuckles and the bloated skin of a corpse rising out of an otherwise placid sea, a rogue wave with a host of elves on horseback riding its crest. 

If he’s drunk, that is. Ask again once he’s sober, he’ll say, “A storm.” And that’s all.

Mottled with tattoos, fingers blue with the touch of blackpowder and gunmetal, his back strewn with the tracks of the cat of nine-- much of the time Teague appears a grim-faced taskmaster, tight-lipped and stern, one gimlet eye and a mouth like a sword. You’d scarcely credit him the imagination which seems necessary for his wild tales.

But his tongue is loosened by rum. The same may be true of his penchant for spinning outrageous falsehoods, delving into the mists of memory and coming up with some scarcely-remembered undersea monster or ghost ship. When drunk, he claims to have crewed with captains who died before he was born, to have sailed to destinations out of stage-plays and fairy tales-- to have docked in Avalon and weighed anchor on a kraken’s shell. Even the tattoos on his back seem to show islands surely too large to have gone undiscovered so long.

There’s one sure bet, and that’s the man was born in Bristol. Dare try and get a straight answer from him on the subject, however, of his long-ago life on dry land, and he’ll clam up sure as if they tide’s ebb.

Those who could give the lie to the more outlandish of Teague’s half-jesting claims, could glorify or condemn him, linger now in the locker of Davy Jones. Teague, for his part, goes on, serving on navy boats and merchanters, aboard privateers and pirate vessels, decorating the inside of many a cell, drawing blood at the Crown’s behest only to sail under the flags of her enemies. In his long life, he says, he’s buried treasure and friends enough to sail a navy out of Hell’s own harbour, and who’s to say he won’t, one day? Maybe that was the plan all along.[/sblock]


----------



## Quickleaf

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> I am falling seriously behind on this due to real life issues, which is a crying shame because its a nifty concept with awesome fellow players.
> 
> I will try to catch up tomorrow, but, if I don't...follow the pirate's code.



Thanks for the heads up. I hope you can join in (sounds like you've got a great character and cool ideas bouncing back and forth with  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]), but I also understand how much time looking for a new job takes. I'll keep your spot available to you for a couple weeks.

And the code is more of a guideline anyways 



			
				Unsung said:
			
		

> ...On another note entirely, here's something like a background for Mr Teague. I'm afraid it's more colourful than informative. I have an idea that he had an adventuring career as a barbarian before all this, but old age has dimmed the old fire, hence the move into cleric, drawing on a Wisdom he never had before.



That's some of the best characterization I've read in a while! Teague sounds like quite the character!

And I like the plot hook of what befell Captain George Lightly Rafferty and the HMS Rescue...


----------



## Unsung

Aw, thanks. 

And yeah, part of the reason I'm so evasive about some elements of the gunner's past is that I'd rather find out myself than go in knowing.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] Figuring out things in play is where most of the fun is anyway!  Though writing the setting and watching your characters come together has been pretty fun too!

So, another update: I just added the specific ship combat roles PCs can assume in the first post in "All Hands to Quarters!"

[SBLOCK=All Hands to Quarters!]
[h3]All Hands to Quarters![/h3]
"All hands to quarters" (or "beat to quarters, ye crack-handed deck apes!") is the command given when entering combat (or navigating a storm, in a chase, running a blockade, or other high tension situation); it advises all crew to take up their combat stations and be ready for a fight. The various "quarters" on a ship include:

Artillery: During combat, magic-users often fill the roll of artillery, applying spells to great effect against enemy crews and ships. Alternately, a character might man unconventional weapons like ballistae or Greek fire throwers.
Boatswain: During combat, the boatswain oversees the rescue of any men overboard and determines when to leave a man behind or to send an injured man to the surgeon. The boatswain player rolls the crew's saves, morale checks, and ability checks as normal, and also devises strategies and rolls (the precise check varies) to rescue men overboard.
Carpenter: The carpenter handles repairs in the heat of battle. The carpenter player rolls Craft (carpentry) or Dexterity (shipwright's tools), using the result as the amount of HP repaired (tables in Skull & Bones determine how long this takes). If the ship has taken than half its total HP in damage, then the carpenter can only patch it (restoring up to 25% of damage done) and further repairs must be done in field or port.
Captain: During combat, the captain is the ultimate authority, and his or her decisions about strategy and tactics are final. The player also handles crew melee attack and damage during boarding scenarios.
Crew: During combat, some of the crew stay on the sails while the rest either form powder crews to man the cannons or take to the deck to fire volleys of pistol and musket shot and prepare for boarding. A player character among the crew may take over crew ranged attack and damage rolls (for pistol/muskets) from the Master Gunner, and/or crew melee attack and damage rolls from the Captain.
Crow's Nest: During combat, a skilled sniper may be sent up into the crow's nest with several muskets and lots of shot (or a bevy of spells, scrolls, or wand) to wreck havoc during close naval combat and boarding scenarios.
Gunner: A gunner oversees the firing of some number of cannons by the crew and can personally fire one cannon. Typically a gunner will be responsible for all cannons on one side of the ship (i.e. fore gunner, aft gunner, port broadside gunner, starboard broadside gunner). The player rolls attack and damage for canonfire from the side of the ship under their command.
Helmsman: During combat, the helmsman's initiative (modified by ship Manueverability) determines the ship's initiative, the helmsman player rolls opposed Intelligence (watercraft) or Wisdom (watercraft) checks to resist/attempt boarding, and rolls attack when ramming.
Master Gunner: During combat, the master gunner takes on the role of a gunner for one side of the ship, and also determines overall rate of fire (timing being the great secret of cannon fighting), reloading protocols, and the use of any special shot (e.g. grape shot, chain shot, heated irons). The player handles all cannon fire not handled by a gunner PC, and also rolls crew ranged attack and damage (pistol and musket fire).
Quartermaster: During combat, the quartermaster handles the application of any non-traditional weapons created from cargo, such as sea mines and makeshift grenades.
Sailing Master: During combat, the sailing master player determines the ship's speed and makes any checks relating to the sails as normal. They also make opposed Intelligence (watercraft) or Wisdom (watercraft) checks when attempting to outmaneuver an enemy ship, or steal the wind from a ship's sails (or resist such an attempt).
Support: During combat, musicians and chaplains often take on a supporting role in order to rally the crew's morale (allowing them to make Sway checks with the captain's go ahead), orchestrate careful timing of a plan via drums/horns, attempt to demoralize the enemy with Intimidate checks, special abilities, or spells (or counter such attempts with Perform checks).
Surgeon: If not himself engaged in combat, the surgeon makes Medicine checks to stabilize the dying, performs emergency surgeries, and casts curative spells if they have access to magic.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Quickleaf

Also, here are the simple initiative rules I'm planning on using in case anyone was wondering...

[h3]Quickleaf's Quick n' Dirty Initiative Rules For Play-by-Post[/h3]
Players normally don't roll initiative (there are exceptions). Their initiative is equal to whatever their PC's initiative bonus is (usually just Dexterity modifier in 5th edition).

Monsters usually work as a pack (there are exceptions) and the DM takes an average initiative modifier as their base initiative. The DM rolls a d6 to determine how/whether their base initiative is modified: (1) -2 initiative, (2) -1 initiative, (3-4) no change, (5) +1 initiative, (6) +2 initiative.

In the case of ties, players always win.

Initiative is then divided into three segments: 

Players going before monsters post in any order they like.
Then monsters go.
Finally players going after monsters post in any order they like.


----------



## Quickleaf

Aaaand the role play thread is up! 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?375696-Spell-amp-Crossbones


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thanks, all, for your thoughts, and encouragement. I will continue with Jim, and we'll see how it goes. 



Unsung said:


> Katarina's extremely high ability score rolls do make it a little difficult to compete in terms of raw skills. But she's also a rogue, so she is of course going for skills at the expense of some fighting ability. I will say, though, that as a straight-up fighter, your main advantage would naturally be in combat, and that's nothing to sneeze at, either. Not strictly by numbers, because that's not how 5e works, but things like Second Wind, Action Surge, and Superiority Dice/Maneuvers really are pretty powerful-- the ability to be able to do almost all the same things as Katarina, almost just as well, but then keep pushing onward at a point when she might be exhausted.




All this is true, though with Katarina has some fighter, so she also gets second wind and (with another level) action surge. 

To be clearer, though, my concern is not Barrington keeping up with Katarina directly so much as having a distinct niche in the party. 



Maldavos said:


> Well, I dig the gentleman, so I'd hate to see him go. You don't need me to tell you it's more in how you play the character, but I will say that two seemingly similar characters often become pretty dynamically different after a few 'sessions' of play.




I agree -- and thanks.



Quickleaf said:


> While I agree that Katarina may be a better overall candidate as Captain (due to her backstory and higher Sway), Jim could fit any of these other ship roles (in addition to being a Gunner in combat) and carve his niche there:




Thanks for these ideas, Quickleaf. I know there are still opportunities.



Queenie said:


> To me, it's so, so important to have that role that only you can fill. Don't think I haven't thought, well, how can Kat be a Captain when Hawken is better than me at almost everything! I think it's natural to compare our characters because we all need that one thing we can do best.




Thanks, Queenie -- Obviously there will be overlaps; that's to be expected. The overlaps are more extensive than I've experienced before, and -- disappointingly, to me -- my biggest relief was the decision *not* to take the more optimal Intimidation, so he has one skill different.


----------



## fireinthedust

Got a buttload of work this weekend, but working as I can.  Did a pass yesterday, then internet kicked out (cable guy for land lady cut my internet wires, so had to wait for another guy to come plug them back in).

I'm going for ship's surgeon, I guess, though we'll see how the captain race goes.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Hugo Van Haan's rotation

Morning (4:00-12:00)
4:00-6:00 Morning Tea. Hugo makes a still of tea and serves them from the kitchen on a first-come first-serve basis to the general crew, while taking a fine silver tea set into the captain's quarters to absorb reports from the prior night and report out on any shortages (quartermaster, surgeon, cook)
6:00-8:00 Breakfast. Hugo stores spices from every port in the Spanish Main. As a result he's often experimenting to keep things lively. If there's anyone on the ship who just wants a biscuit, for God's sake, they're probably annoyed. Hugo handles cooking, rationing, and clean-up. (cook)
8:00-12:00  Rounds. Hugo checks the ships stores against a mostly-well tabulated inventory, including everything from cannonballs to crackers.

Afternoon (12:00-20:00)
12:00-5:00 walks the decks, makes small-talk with near every member of the crew (whether they want to see him or not). Serves the purpose of checking up on the crew's moral, but Hugo would do this if his position were Captain or deck-hand. Helps out where needed. Has a junior member of the crew handle tea time. (crew)
5:00-20:00  Preps dinner, eats, joins in on after-dinner stories to add his beguiling viola or pipe to the background. Writes up a menu for the next day. (cook)

Night (20:00-4:00)
Takes evening tea, talks to the more depressive drunks to ensure they don't throw themselves to the sharks, sleeps. (long rest)


----------



## Queenie

Hey all. I posted in the main thread. I still have to update my sheet (which should be easy as Fenris gave me the changes last night) and do my routine. I woke up sick today and we have a party tonight (ugh), so I may not get the sheet done today. 

Quickleaf, I will go with Notoriety since it fits. I think I will also take both Wanted and Enemy, from your description both will work and fit from her backstory. She is also Accursed for certain. So either way I am taking all three Ill Fortunes though I know I don't have to. Good fortunes are Devil's Own Luck and Monkey Magnet.  Would you consider also letting her take Ally? I think it fits. No biggie if it doesn't work


----------



## Fenris

Do you have a Rogue's Gallery thread? 

Which if you are unfamiliar is usually a seperate thread where all the PCs are posted and occasionally an NPC. makes it easier to find us all.


----------



## Quickleaf

fireinthedust said:


> Got a buttload of work this weekend, but working as I can.  Did a pass yesterday, then internet kicked out (cable guy for land lady cut my internet wires, so had to wait for another guy to come plug them back in).
> 
> I'm going for ship's surgeon, I guess, though we'll see how the captain race goes.



I don't know about normal etiquette with play-by-post, but you've done two things which bother me by posting in the roleplay thread and I consider "bad form."

First, you've posted using a character I have not yet given the go ahead for, and is still clearly in a state of flux both concept-wise & stat-wise.

Second, making your character Ship's Surgeon steps on the toes of   [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] who had dibs on Ship's Surgeon before you. You guys should have talked about this BEFORE you posted to the roleplay thread.

So, before you continue, we need to resolve those two issues. I hope that's fair? It's nothing insurmountable, but to be fair to me and   [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] we should hash these things out in this thread before you post further in the roleplay thread. For example, I could see Hugo Van Haan as filling more of a quartermaster role, acting as assistant surgeon to Dr. Hawkens when needed. But it's up to you guys.



			
				Queenie said:
			
		

> Quickleaf, I will go with Notoriety since it fits. I think I will also take both Wanted and Enemy, from your description both will work and fit from her backstory. She is also Accursed for certain. So either way I am taking all three Ill Fortunes though I know I don't have to. Good fortunes are Devil's Own Luck and Monkey Magnet. Would you consider also letting her take Ally? I think it fits. No biggie if it doesn't work



Sure! It's balanced by taking both Enemy and Wanted (look out though! ).

What Ally did you have in mind? Her undead father Blackheart? 



Fenris said:


> Do you have a Rogue's Gallery thread?
> 
> Which if you are unfamiliar is usually a seperate thread where all the PCs are posted and occasionally an NPC. makes it easier to find us all.



No I don't have one, but I've put links to your characters in the first post of this thread. Would you like me to start one or would you like to start one?


----------



## fireinthedust

Genuinely sorry about that.  I thought your posting the RP thread meant we were starting, despite most of the characters seemingly being hammered out or revised.  Queenie, for example, adjusting her rogue, or Gentleman Jim being under discussion.  So I posted to stay in the game.  

Also, I hadn't seen that Surgeon was taken, I thought that was free from what I'd read. 

Here is a revised version-so-far.


























[tr]
	[td]NAME[/td]
	[td]GENDER[/td]
	[td]RACE[/td]
	[td]BACKGROUND[/td]
	[td]CLASS[/td]
	[td]LEVEL[/td]
	[td]ALIGNMENT[/td]
	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Doctor Hawken Varlok[/td]
	[td]male[/td]
	[td]Human (variant feat)[/td]
	[td]Hermit[/td]
	[td]Warlock[/td]
	[td]4[/td]
	[td]Chaotic Good[/td]
[/tr]



[sblock=basics]




[tr]
	[td]APPEARANCE[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]	[td]Description[/td]
[/tr]







[tr]
	[td]BACKGROUND[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]	[td]Description[/td]
[/tr]

[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat Stats]




[tr]
	[td]Hit Dice[/td]
	[td]Hit Point Max[/td]
	[td]Current Hit Points[/td]
	[td]PROFICIENCY BONUS[/td]
	[td]INITIATIVE[/td]
	[td]SPEED[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]4d8+8[/td]
	[td]28 (half max)[/td]
	[td]28[/td]
	[td]+2[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
	[td]30[/td]
[/tr]

[/sblock]


[sblock=vitals]




[tr]
	[td]AGE[/td]
	[td]HEIGHT[/td]
	[td]WEIGHT[/td]
	[td]HAIR[/td]
	[td]EYE COLOR[/td]
	[td]HANDEDNESS[/td]
	[td]BODY MARKS[/td]
	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]25[/td]
	[td]6’2”[/td]
	[td]180lbs maybe?[/td]
	[td]White[/td]
	[td]Blue on black orbs[/td]
	[td]Right[/td]
	[td]A serpentine mermaid on his left arm sleeve, fingertips to shoulder, in black and green.[/td]
[/tr]



[/sblock]


[sblock=ABILITY SCORES]




[tr]
	[td]ABILITY SCORES[/td]
	[td]ABILITY MODIFIER[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Strength 16[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Dexterity 18[/td]
	[td]+ 4[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Constitution 14[/td]
	[td]+2[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Intelligence 15[/td]
	[td]+2[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Wisdom 12[/td]
	[td]+1[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]X
	[td]Charisma 18[/td]
	[td]+ 4[/td]
[/tr]

[/sblock]




[sblock=Armor]




[tr]
	[td]ARMOR CLASS[/td]
	[td]TOTAL[/td]
	[td]BASE ARMOR[/td]
	[td]DEX[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Unarmored[/td]
	[td]14[/td]
	[td]10[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Armor of Shadows[/td]
	[td]17[/td]
	[td]13 (mage armor)[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
	[td]Misc[/td]
[/tr]

[/sblock]


[sblock=Weapon and Attacks]




[tr]
	[td]WEAPON[/td]
	[td]MODIFIER[/td]
	[td]DAMAGE[/td]
	[td]TYPE[/td]
	[td]RANGE[/td]
	[td]SAVES[/td]
	[td]SPECIAL[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Pact Kitana (longsword)[/td]
	[td]+5[/td]
	[td]1d8+3[/td]
	[td]Slashing[/td]
	[td]Melee[/td]
	[td]…[/td]
	[td]Pact Blade, Versatile (1d10+3)[/td][/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Eldritch Blast[/td]
	[td]+6[/td]
	[td]1d10+4[/td]
	[td]Energy (force)[/td]
	[td]120ft.[/td]
	[td]…[/td]
	[td]Cantrip[/td][/tr]



[/sblock]






[sblock=SAVING THROWS]




[tr]
	[td]SAVING THROWS[/td]
	[td]ABILITY MODIFIER[/td]
	[td]TOTAL BONUS[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]STRENGTH[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]DEXTERITY[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]CONSTITUTION[/td]
	[td]+2[/td]
	[td]+2[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]INTELLIGENCE[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]WISDOM[/td]
	[td]+1[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]CHARISMA[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
	[td]+6[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]DEATH[/td]
	[td]+0[/td]
	[td]+0[/td]
[/tr]

[/sblock]


[sblock=SKILL PROFICIENCIES]




[tr]
	[td]SKILL PROFICIENCIES[/td]
	[td]ABILITY MODIFIER[/td]
	[td]TOTAL BONUS[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Athletics[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Acrobatics[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
	[td]+6[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Sleight of Hand[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Stealth[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
	[td]+6[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Arcana[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]History[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Investigation[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Nature[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Religion[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
	[td]+5[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Animal handling[/td]
	[td]+1[/td]
	[td]+1[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Insight[/td]
	[td]+1[/td]
	[td]+1[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Medicine[/td]
	[td]+3[/td]
	[td]+5[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Perception[/td]
	[td]+1[/td]
	[td]+1[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Survival[/td]
	[td]+1[/td]
	[td]+1[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Deception[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Intimidation[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Performance[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Persuation[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
	[td]+4[/td]
[/tr]
[/SBLOCK]




[sblock=OTHER PROFICIENCIES]




[tr]
	[td]PROFICIENCIES[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]LANGUAGES[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]TOOLS[/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td]WEAPONS[/td]
	[/tr]
	[td]ARMOR[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]SPELL FOCUS[/td]
	[/tr] 
	[td]Light Armor[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]Simple Weapons[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]Herbalism Kit[/td]
	[/tr]
	[td]Pact Blade (whatever form)[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]Arcane Spell Foci[/td]
	[/tr] 
		[td]English[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]Chinese[/td]
	[/tr] 	

[/sblock]


CLASS ABILITIES
fill in the blanks.  The second “misc” is for things like “uses per day”. 


[SBLOCK=CLASS ABILITIES]




[tr]
	[td]CLASS ABILITIES[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]
           [tr]
	[td]Otherworldly Patron[/td]
	[td]Great Old One[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]Eldritch Invocations[/td]
	[td]3 known[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]Pact of the Blade[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]Awakened Mind[/td]
	[td]30 feet[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]Agonizing Blast[/td]
	[td]+4 to Eldritch Blast[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]Fiendish Vigor[/td]
	[td]At Will[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[/tr]
[/sblock]


[sblock=EQUIPMET]




[tr]
	[td]EQUIPMENT SLOT[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPTERY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]HEAD[/td]
	[td]Hat[/td]
	[td]Stylish[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]MAIN HAND[/td]
	[td]Pact Blade[/td]
	[td]Kitana[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]OFF-HAND[/td]
	[td]…[/td]
	[td]…[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]ARMOR[/td]
	[td]Armor of Shadows(Mage Armor)[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]CLOTHING[/td]
	[td]Sailor[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]CLOAK[/td]
	[td]Dark Coat[/td]
	[td]Stylish, officer-like coat[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]NECK[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]GLOVES[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]RIGHT RING[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]LEFT RING[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]BELT[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]MISC[/td]
	[td]ITEM[/td]
	[td]PROPERTY[/td]	[/tr]

[/sblock]


[sblock=MONEY]




[tr]
	[td]TREASURE[/td]
	[td]number[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Gold Coins[/td]
	[td]number[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Silver Coins[/td]
	[td]number[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Copper Coins[/td]
	[td]number[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Platinum Coins[/td]
	[td]number[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Gems[/td]
	[td]Value[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]Art Object[/td]
	[td]Value[/td]
[/tr]

[/sblock]




[sblock=ON-HAND EQUIPMENT]
(belt pouches, potions, sheaths, boot-knives, quivers of arrows or wands, and other carried items that are “on-hand”, that you can reach in combat  with your action or movement)






[tr]
	[td]ON HAND EQUIPMENT[/td]
	[/tr]
            [tr]
	[td]One[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]Two[/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td]Three[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td]Four[/td]
	[/tr]

[/sblock]




[sblock=BACKPACK EQUIPMENT]
(things in your assumed-to-have backpack.  Because you need to put it down and rifle through it to get to these.  BTW, copy/paste this if you have a bag of holding, too, even if it’s on your belt: those things are bigger inside than a backpack, so you may not be able to get in and out easily in a fight.)









	[tr]
	[td]BACKPACK ITEMS[/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr] [tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr] [tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr] [tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr] 
	[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[/tr]	
[/sblock]


[sblock=SPELLS]






	[tr]
	[td]SPELL LEVEL[/td]
	[td]SPELLS KNOWN[/td]
	[td]SAVE DC[/td]
	[td]SLOTS[/td]
	[/tr]	
	[tr]
	[td]CANTRIPS[/td]
	[td]Eldritch Blast, True Strike[/td]
	[td]Save DC14[/td]
	[td]total[/td]
	[/tr]	
	[tr]
	[td]1st level[/td]
	[td]Hex, Expeditious Retreat[/td]
	[td]..[/td]
	[td]Save DC14[/td]
	[/tr]	
	[tr]
	[td]2nd level[/td]
	[td]Spider Climb[/td]
	[td]2[/td]
	[td]Save DC14[/td]
	[/tr]			
[/sblock]


----------



## Hannerdyn

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION], I've got no issue with you taking over the surgeon position. It's a natural fit.

 [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], so in my high-rev writing I forgot that Spain may not have nobles that would marry Dutch nobles, because eww... dwarves, or have dwarven nobles of their own, because again... eww. 

It makes more sense if that detail about the marriage between Clemet and Marissa Van Scheidem that Marissa is a Scot noble, and if you'd like me to change the background accordingly, I shall. Just let me know.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] suggested we have a Rogues Gallery for your PCs. Would you all find that helpful? And where in these forums does one usually post such a thing?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] I am fine with character mechanics being hammered out, but not major character story elements like you've been changing with Hawken.

Your sheet reads better on my iPad now! Whatever changes you made definitely have improved it. 

Where are his feats though? I don't see them anywhere, and you have him as a variant human...is he human or mer? As a Hermit, his background feature is "Discovery"...did you have an idea for what that might be? Or did you want to switch it to another? As Ship's Surgeon he needs proficiency in surgeon's tools (since he doesn't have healing magic).

I notice 3 important things conspicuously absent from your character sheet: 

(1) Bond (VERY IMPORTANT), Flaw, Ideal, and Personality Trait(s) (in 5th edition these are described under Backgrounds in the PHB, whereas Bonds are unique to this campaign and some examples are found in my first post).

(2) A written character background. It doesn't have to be much, but at least a paragraph to help me understand your character.

(3) Fortunes (if any, as described in my original post).

Also, his weapon is not a "kitana" (which it is listed as in your sheet). I thought we went over this? If he was a Jesuit to China it would be a "dao" (a re-skinned scimitar or longsword).

[SBLOCK=Picture of a Chinese Dao]






[/SBLOCK]

So, get those done, and converse with         [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] about the issue of Ship's Surgeon, and then I will give you the green light. 

EDIT: Oh! Looks like Maldavos is good with you being Ship's Surgeon. That part is resolved. Just address my three bullet points above then!

EDIT: Also, it looks like you misread the Warlock level progression chart and gave him 3 Eldritch Invocations (Armor of Shadows, Fiendish Vigor, and Agonizing Blast). At least, you list Armor of Shadows in the armor section of the sheet. At 4th level he gets 2 Eldritch Invocations, however, not 3.


----------



## Quickleaf

Maldavos said:


> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], so in my high-rev writing I forgot that Spain may not have nobles that would marry Dutch nobles, because eww... dwarves, or have dwarven nobles of their own, because again... eww.
> 
> It makes more sense if that detail about the marriage between Clemet and Marissa Van Scheidem that Marissa is a Scot noble, and if you'd like me to change the background accordingly, I shall. Just let me know.



I've incorporated her background as a Spaniard into the campaign already. But if the dwarf/human coupling is incongruous, let's make her from a rare dying breed of dwarven Spanish nobility.

Btw, I love the Clemet and Marissa characters. Thanks for those!


----------



## Hannerdyn

Quickleaf said:


> I've incorporated her background as a Spaniard into the campaign already. But if the dwarf/human coupling is incongruous, let's make her from a rare dying breed of dwarven Spanish nobility.
> 
> Btw, I love the Clemet and Marissa characters. Thanks for those!




Sounds good boss. I'll be posting to the thread tonight (too busy cleaning).


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] And nice job on Hugo's rotation. Can't wait to see what comes of his culinary experiments!

Here's a run down on how your characters' ship duties are looking...I think you've got all roles covered...

Gentleman Jim & Katarina del Corazon: One will be Captain, the other probably First Mate and/or Sailing Master (and a Gunner during battle). Or perhaps they'll come to some weird arrangement, who knows?
Hugo Van Haan: Quartermaster & Cook
Old Zef: Boatswain and/or Carpenter (and a Gunner during battle)
Gunner Teague: Master Gunner
Doctor Hawken Varlok: Surgeon

[sblock=The Rotation (so far)]
[h2]The Rotation (so far)[/h2]
[h3]Morning (4:00-12:00)[/h3]
Hugo Van Haan (4:00-6:00): Morning Tea. Hugo makes a still of tea and serves them from the kitchen on a first-come first-serve basis to the general crew, while taking a fine silver tea set into the captain's quarters to absorb reports from the prior night and report on any shortages. (Quartermaster, Cook)
Hugo Van Haan (6:00-8:00): Breakfast. Hugo stores spices from every port in the Spanish Main. As a result he's often experimenting to keep things lively. If there's anyone on the ship who just wants a biscuit, for God's sake, they're probably annoyed. Hugo handles cooking, rationing, and clean-up. (Cook)
Hugo Van Haan (8:00-12:00): Rounds. Hugo checks the ships stores against a mostly-well tabulated inventory, including everything from cannonballs to crackers. (Quartermaster)
Gunner Teague (4:00-8:00): Sleeps like the dead. (finishes long rest)
Gunner Teague (8:00-12:00): Maintains the ship’s cannons, checks the powder, cleans and counts pistols and muskets, shouts up and down at the powder monkeys. Throws his back into any task calling for more than one set of arms. (Master Gunner/Crew)

[h3]Afternoon (12:00-20:00)[/h3]
Hugo Van Haan (12:00-5:00): Walks the decks, makes small-talk with near every member of the crew (whether they want to see him or not). Serves the purpose of checking up on the crew's morale, but Hugo would do this if his position were Captain or deck-hand. Helps out where needed. Has a junior member of the crew handle tea time. (Crew)
Hugo Van Haan (5:00-20:00): Preps dinner, eats, joins in on after-dinner stories to add his beguiling viola or pipe to the background. Writes up a menu for the next day. (Cook)
Gunner Teague (12:00-20:00): As above. (Master Gunner/Crew)

[h3]Night (20:00-4:00)[/h3]
Hugo Van Haan (20:00-4:00): Takes evening tea, talks to the more depressive drunks to ensure they don't throw themselves to the sharks, sleeps. (long rest)
Gunner Teague (20:00-24:00): Drinks rum on deck, reciting jokes and tall tales and mangled scripture to anyone who passes by. Often falls asleep. (starts long rest)
Gunner Teague (24:00-4:00): Becomes sombre and morose, delivering ghost stories and old sea legends, and waxing poetic on the nature of the sea as a fickle goddess. Occasionally draws a crowd. (Entertainer/Lookout)[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie

Hello people! Now that I am home from another fancy schmancy party, I have a question! About my little monkey. I know we said we would be using baboon stats does that mean the monkey is a baboon? Or is that just easier? Because, I think baboons are pretty big so Kat would need a very large shoulder. And instead of teeny tiny pants and hat they might be more just small size.


----------



## Fenris

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION],
I had been talking to Queenie and she brought up an interesting point. She said why ranger? And after thinking about it, I said you know I really don't know. I think I had an initial thought of it, but it wandered away at some point. SOoooooo. A small request, well ok, not so small. I want to change Old Zef's class to wizard. But none of his bonds, flaws, fortunes or any of his background would change. It actually makes more sense in light of his backstory, with his Dad making the bellows, and he knowing how to use them. But mechanics would change, but not the character. What are your thoughts on this? I can have the sheet done by tomorrow no problem. We had a long car ride where we discussed this and I feel like wizard fits his backstory better. (I know weird, changing the class to fit the backstory rather than the other way around).

Edit: He woudl still keep all the tools abilities so he would still be Boatswain and carpenter, but would then also be Artillerist


----------



## Queenie

Also, I need to work on my schedule and since the Gentleman and the Lady will be sort of sharing the Captaincy and the First Matey position, how should I write up my schedule? One schedule of each position or just one position overall?


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Sure! It's balanced by taking both Enemy and Wanted (look out though! ).
> 
> What Ally did you have in mind? Her undead father Blackheart? [\QUOTE]
> 
> Dayyyuummm that is rough lol.
> 
> Why do I have the feeling we are all going to be regretting some of these choices later?


----------



## Quickleaf

EDIT: I've added the "Crew Roster" rules to the first page. A bit crunchy, but you're going to have fun assembling your crew. I guarantee it!

[SBLOCK=Crew Roster]
_The Coral Curse_ Crew Roster

Quality:
Number: 
Morale:

AC:
Hit Points:
Melee Attack:
Ranged Attack:

Speed Modifier:
Seamanship:
Passive Perception:
Cannon Reload:
Sail Change:

Special:

----------------

Quality: A crew's quality - rabble, poor, average, seasoned, or expert - is of utmost importance, influencing many factors such as morale, how fast they can push a vessel, how quickly they reload cannons and change the sails, and their seamanship proficiency.

*Rabble* are mostly Cannon Fodder.
*Poor* crew are a mix of Sailors and Cannon Fodder, with a few Old Salts.
*Average* crew are mostly Sailors with some Old Salts, and a few Buccaneers, Midshipmen, and/or Pirates.
*Seasoned* crew are an equal mix of Sailors, Old Salts, Buccaneers, Midshipmen, and/or Pirates.
*Expert* crew are mostly Buccaneers, Midshipmen, and/or Pirates.


QualityMoraleSpeedSeamanshipCannon ReloadSail ChangeRabble-2-3 knots+030 rounds20 roundsPoor-1-2 knots+124 rounds15 roundsAverageNo modifierNo modifier+220 rounds10 roundsSeasoned+1+2 knots+316 rounds6 roundsExpert+2+3 knots+412 rounds3 rounds

Certain factors can also influence a crew's quality as shown below.

*CREW QUALITY ADJUSTMENTS*

Captain has 15 Fame - increase quality by two ranks (replacing Fame 5).
Captain has 5 Fame - increase quality one rank.
Firm discipline - increase quality by one rank.
Lax or brutal discipline - decrease quality by one rank.
A Jonah is aboard - decrease quality by one rank.

Number: The number of hands making a full crew complement.

Morale: Morale is an all-around saving throw bonus, regardless of the save called for.

AC: Armor Class.

Hit Points: A summation of the hit points of all crew members. Act as hit points as normal, except they don't completely heal back during a long rest; instead they return at the rate of 1 per day (or more with an able ship's surgeon). However, there are four threshold values at 75% HP, 50% HP, 25% HP and 0 HP which a crew cannot heal beyond without recruiting new members (as some have been killed in action).

Melee Attack: The melee attack for most crew members.

Ranged Attack: The ranged attack for most crew members.

Speed Modifier: Adjust the ship's current speed by this amount.

Seamanship: The proficiency check crew members use when performing ship-related tasks.

Passive Perception: When crew members mans the lookout, use their passive perception for determining sighting distance and identification of ships.

Cannon Reload: How many rounds it takes the crew to reload a cannon.

Sail Change: How many rounds it takes the crew to adjust, add, or subtract canvas to change the sail state. There are six sail states: No Sail, Minimum Sail, Fighting Sail, Plain Sail, Full Sail, and Extra Sail.

Special: If the crew has any special traits, they go here.
[/SBLOCK]

Note  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] that Katarina's Fame 5 improves crew quality one rank if she is captain. I also would allow  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] Gentleman Jim to use Inspiring Leader, trading giving crew 42 temporary HP for increasing their crew quality one rank if he is captain.  Not to put fuel on the vying for captaincy.



Queenie said:


> Hello people! Now that I am home from another fancy schmancy party, I have a question! About my little monkey. I know we said we would be using baboon stats does that mean the monkey is a baboon? Or is that just easier? Because, I think baboons are pretty big so Kat would need a very large shoulder. And instead of teeny tiny pants and hat they might be more just small size.



You guys are just partying it up! Allow me to confer with my illustrious co-DM *turns toward zombie monkey ninja pirate* 

Yeah, he says it's cool. Skin the baboon. Oh wait, I mean re-skin the baboon as a little monkey.  



Fenris said:


> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION],
> I had been talking to Queenie and she brought up an interesting point. She said why ranger? And after thinking about it, I said you know I really don't know. I think I had an initial thought of it, but it wandered away at some point. SOoooooo. A small request, well ok, not so small. I want to change Old Zef's class to wizard. But none of his bonds, flaws, fortunes or any of his background would change. It actually makes more sense in light of his backstory, with his Dad making the bellows, and he knowing how to use them. But mechanics would change, but not the character. What are your thoughts on this? I can have the sheet done by tomorrow no problem. We had a long car ride where we discussed this and I feel like wizard fits his backstory better. (I know weird, changing the class to fit the backstory rather than the other way around).



Huh, you know what you're right it would fit his background better! It is a BIG change, but I'm confident you can still pull off Boatswain / Carpenter duties as a wizard. So go for it!

So Rogue 1 / Wizard 3? What arcane tradition? I'd think either Conjuration or Transmutation would fit best...with the _mending_ cantrip for sure.

Might also explain how he got those keys onto the dog collar in San Juan prison - Mage Hand? Find Familiar (it's the dog!)? Sleep (nightie nightie pooch)? Unseen Servant? Animal messenger (borrowed from Druid)? Alter Self (into someone whose scent it recognized)? Suggestion (here boy)?   

Btw, which forum do I post a Rogue's Gallery for your PCs? Or could you start one up?



Queenie said:


> Also, I need to work on my schedule and since the Gentleman and the Lady will be sort of sharing the Captaincy and the First Matey position, how should I write up my schedule? One schedule of each position or just one position overall?



Hmm. You can guesstimate or you can save it for after the Captain Vote-Off. Yes, I'm anticipating that will be a thing.


----------



## Unsung

Re: the Rogues' Gallery- I actually don't mind how all the rules and setting details are concentrated at the beginning of this thread, or revisiting the linked pages.

Can we roll more than one of the Insight and History checks?


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> Re: the Rogues' Gallery- I actually don't mind how all the rules and setting details are concentrated at the beginning of this thread, or revisiting the linked pages.
> 
> Can we roll more than one of the Insight and History checks?



Aye, if it fits your character.

Thanks, what do other folks think? Rogues Gallery or keep it as it is?


----------



## Queenie

It's definitely convenient to have the little write up at the beginning of this thread, including all the rules and fun stuff. I think it can't hurt to also have a Rogue's Gallery. Often my links get wonky and having to search through the whole thread is a PITA. Since all the Rogue's Gallery usually is, is our character sheets it's easy to look them up. If we never use it then so what? But if there is a chance it's helpful to someone, why not?

However, Rogue's Galleries seem to be in a weird place. Like, if I don't save the link I can't find it lol. I'm not sure where that area is but it's somewhere!


----------



## fireinthedust

Did we have a rule for money and equipment?  Starting gold, or whatever we think we'd have?

Doctor Hawken Varlock:












NAMEGENDERRACEBACKGROUNDCLASSLEVELALIGNMENTDoctor Hawken VarlokmaleMerHermitWarlock4Chaotic Good

[sblock=basics]

APPEARANCEHawken is a handsome man of grim mood, wearing the dark clothes of a venturer, but with stark white hair and skin.  This is strange for a young man, shortly after meeting him they seem to be but minor details, especially in light of his magnetic persona: he gives the strong impression of being kind-hearted, of genuine human caring and empathy. It is tempting to be inspired by a humanitarian, not merely a cold-hearted surgeon.  He wears a long black coat and a good vest beneath, signs of a gentleman, but wears trousers and boots like a buccaneer instead of pantaloons and silk stockings, practical for one in the wild parts of the world.  When under threat, however, Varlock’s “witch-curse” manifests itself: a skin of shadows cover his body, and a black sword appears in his hands.  The blade is like those found in the far east, and forms out of shadows when called by the good doctor.  Though a man of peace, he is known to use it to “saw bones” in a single slice, his face betraying no fear of his grim duty.  When not engaged in surgery, or other duties aboard ship, the young doctor often gazes out over the sea, looking for something and holding the silver cross on his necklace.   


BACKGROUNDDoctor Hawken Varlock was once a Jesuit-in-training, educated but not yet having taken his vows.  He learned what there was of medicine in hopes of serving those in need: the poor and marginalized, and especially those in pain.  Being born a Catholic in England, he was shipped all over the world, learning not only from members of the Society, but also the finest minds the world over, as far as the city of Edo in Japan, and Singapore along the way.
    A youth with talent in both faith and science, well-liked by all, it was a surprise when he left it all behind… for love.  She was a young-seeming native girl in the island chain near Japan, one that seemed only meant for fishermen and common farmers.  There to help with an outbreak of cholera, Hawken was delighted to meet a friendly face between the grim hours of hospital work.  She seemed for all the world to be highly educated, and wore fine clothes, strange for this backwards island of commoners.  Hawken, exhausted from study and care for the sick, was glad to take walks along the shoreline with her, talking for hours with a kindred spirit.  Before long he knew he had fallen in love with her and, despite his life’s work and genuine care for the Society, he knew he must spend the rest of his life with her.
 The plague threatened to take the island, and Hawken’s Society brothers were showing signs of infection.  It was then that his friend offered to show him how to cure them.  There was a cave…
  Hawken followed the girl, who showed him great stones in the water that had carved surfaces below the line of the waves, including a dark opening deep below.  Slipping into the water, they dove down to the cave opening, and Hawken found himself crawling up a lightless tunnel and staring into the eyes of a strange statue of a warrior, a snarling mask on its face and a black blade held in its hands. The wall of the cave was lit up by eerie green light, and a great shape sprawled over its surface.  It was something out of a nightmare, or a dream, something vast and terrifying even for a man of reason and faith.  And there beside him was the girl, herself yet changed: her skin was pale white with green scales down her spine, and her eyes like inky orbs.  She bid him take the sword, which he did, but in that instant a roaring presence filed his mind: a massive entity, alien in origin from everything he knew.
His lover was a Mer, born of this alien life form.  It was only then he realized that she wasn't speaking verbally, but into his mind; and they'd never come up for air inside the cave!
His lover told him the blade carried a Witch-curse, that allowed the user to sacrifice what they held dear to the "great old one", the entity now in contact with Hawken's mind.  Because she knew he loved her, she had brought him here to offer herself, so that he could make a wish that his Society friends, and the local humans, would be saved from the plague.  
Hawken refused to take her life, and instead offered himself to save her.  The Old One was so vast that it seemed impossible that it would even notice the doctor; yet it did, and the hours that followed overwhelmed him so that he remembered nothing from that point on, until he found himself stumbling onto the beach towards his brothers and the villagers, now saved from the plague.

Hawken, however, was changed: pale skin and white hair, and strange dark eyes.  In his hand was the blackened blade, and on his arm was the serpentine mermaid.  His brothers took him in, and he told them what he knew.  Only then did he learn that there were no nobles nearby, no princesses like the girl he described, save in local legend.  The place he'd gone to was a cursed cove, and he bore signs that the local attributed to forces of dark magic.

Hawken left his brothers, being cursed, and made his way for a time from ship to ship as a surgeon.  When discovered, he leaps into the sea to escape the wrath of witch-hunting pirates.  Once he was saved by a ship captain who learned his secret, but had seen this good-hearted doctor heroically saving those in need, and so hid Hawken from harm; that was the Captain of the Gloriosa before it sank, and a life debt was owed to the man.

Through many voyages, Hawken Varlock always looks out over the waves, looking for his lost love.  Though cursed with the mark of dark powers, he uses his abilities to do good, wherever he finds need.

Unable to serve aboard traditional ships, and tied to the sea by his need for water, Hawken took up with pirates and privateers.  He made his way to the Carribean, and after a number of adventures, was contacted by a certain French financier...   

BOND: Life DebtDuring Doctor Varlock’s travels as a young Jesuit, the good captain saved his life from being discovered as a Mer and a Warlock.  Mixed Fortune: Selkie’s KissAs a young lad he was found by a young mermaid, one of the deep one’s daughters, who fell in love with him.  A beautiful innocent, despite her dark heritage, the good doctor has been bonded to her through the warlock mark on his arm (see black spot, below)Ill Fortune:  Black SpotHawken’s left arm and shoulder are covered by a dark tattoo design of a japanese-style serpentine mermaid.  This is his love, but it marks him with the dark powers of the pacific ocean, and is part of his warlock’s curse.  Any who see this know it has some eldritch significance, and superstitious sailors will see it as an ill omen.  As well, his Warlock’s Curse granted Hawken eyes like black dots with blue irises; they look like dark eyes unless someone gets close, but from then on they are suspiciously like sea-creature eyes.Good Fortune: Loa PatronThough he has not met with them directly, he knows servants of the Great Old One have taken an interest in him.  He knows little of the mysterious forces that have marked him, but he has been kept from harm through what seemed like luck, though a slithering shape was seen vanishing below the waves.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Stats]

Hit DiceHit Point MaxCurrent Hit PointsPROFICIENCY BONUSINITIATIVESPEED4d8+828 (half max)28+2+430
[/sblock]

[sblock=vitals]

AGEHEIGHTWEIGHTHAIREYE COLORHANDEDNESSBODY MARKS256’2”180lbs maybe?WhiteBlue on black orbsRightA serpentine mermaid on his left arm sleeve, fingertips to shoulder, in black and green.

[/sblock]

[sblock=ABILITY SCORES]

ABILITY SCORESABILITY MODIFIERStrength 17+3Dexterity 18+ 4Constitution 13+1Intelligence 15+2Wisdom 12+1Charisma 18+ 4
X
[/sblock]


[sblock=Armor]

ARMOR CLASSTOTALBASE ARMORDEXMiscMiscMiscMiscUnarmored1410+4MiscMiscMiscMiscArmor of Shadows1713 (mage armor)+4MiscMiscMiscMisc
[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapon and Attacks]

WEAPONMODIFIERDAMAGETYPERANGESAVESSPECIALPact Blade (longsword)+51d8+3SlashingMelee…Pact Blade, Versatile (1d10+3)Eldritch Blast+61d10+4Energy (force)120ft.…Cantrip
[/sblock]



[sblock=SAVING THROWS]

SAVING THROWSABILITY MODIFIERTOTAL BONUSSTRENGTH+3+3DEXTERITY+4+4CONSTITUTION+1+1INTELLIGENCE+2+2WISDOM+1+3CHARISMA+4+6DEATH+0+0
[/sblock]

[sblock=SKILL PROFICIENCIES]

SKILL PROFICIENCIESABILITY MODIFIERTOTAL BONUSAthletics+3+3Acrobatics+4+6Sleight of Hand+4+4Stealth+4+6Arcana+2+2History+2+2Investigation+2+4Nature+2+2Religion+2+4Animal handling+1+1Insight+1+1Medicine+3+5Perception+1+1Survival+1+1Deception+4+4Intimidation+4+6Performance+4+6Persuation+4+4
[/SBLOCK]


[sblock=OTHER PROFICIENCIES]

PROFICIENCIESLANGUAGESTOOLSWEAPONSSPELL FOCUSSimple WeaponsHerbalism KitArcane Spell FociChinese

	[td]ARMOR[/td]
	[/tr]


	[td]Light Armor[/td]
	[/tr]

	[td]Pact Blade (whatever form)[/td]
	[/tr]

	[td]English[/td]
	[/tr]
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=CLASS ABILITIES]

CLASS ABILITIESMISCOtherworldly PatronGreat Old OneEldritch Invocations2 knownPact of the BladeMISCAwakened Mind30 feetAgonizing Blast+4 to Eldritch BlastArmor of ShadowsAt WillMISCMISC
[/sblock]
[SBLOCK=FEATS]

FEATSMISCSkilledProficient with Stealth, Acrobatics, Surgeon’s Kit
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=RACIAL ABILITIES]

Mer TraitsMer Form: Transform as an ActionDehydration: Increased water intake each day, or suffer exhaustionSwim 40, act normally under waterSiren: Advantage on Charisma checks to befriend or attract others using voice in some way; physically attractiveProficiency: Perform (singing), SwimmingAdvantage on Swimming checks
[/sblock]


[sblock=EQUIPMET]

EQUIPMENT SLOTITEMPROPTERYHEADHatStylishMAIN HANDPact BladeKatanaOFF-HAND……ARMORArmor of Shadows(Mage Armor)PROPERTYCLOTHINGSailorPROPERTYCLOAKDark CoatStylish, officer-like coatNECKITEMPROPERTYGLOVESITEMPROPERTYRIGHT RINGITEMPROPERTYLEFT RINGITEMPROPERTYBELTITEMPROPERTYMISCITEMPROPERTYMISCITEMPROPERTYMISCITEMPROPERTYMISCITEMPROPERTYMISCITEMPROPERTY
[/sblock]

[sblock=MONEY]

TREASUREnumberGold CoinsnumberSilver CoinsnumberCopper CoinsnumberPlatinum CoinsnumberGemsValueArt ObjectValue
[/sblock]


[sblock=ON-HAND EQUIPMENT]
(belt pouches, potions, sheaths, boot-knives, quivers of arrows or wands, and other carried items that are “on-hand”, that you can reach in combat  with your action or movement)


ON HAND EQUIPMENTOneTwoThreeFour
[/sblock]


[sblock=BACKPACK EQUIPMENT]
(things in your assumed-to-have backpack.  Because you need to put it down and rifle through it to get to these.  BTW, copy/paste this if you have a bag of holding, too, even if it’s on your belt: those things are bigger inside than a backpack, so you may not be able to get in and out easily in a fight.)



BACKPACK ITEMS
[/sblock]

[sblock=SPELLS]


SPELL LEVELSPELLS KNOWNSAVE DCSLOTSCANTRIPSEldritch Blast, True StrikeSave DC14total1st levelHex, Expeditious Retreat..Save DC142nd levelSpider Climb2Save DC14
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust

Discovery:  should I leave that to the GM?  I've got no clue what works for your ideal campaign.  

Personality:  4
Ideal:  1, thought 2 is great (even though he's CG)
Bond:  4
Flaw:  5


----------



## Quickleaf

fireinthedust said:
			
		

> Did we have a rule for money and equipment? Starting gold, or whatever we think we'd have?



I said average staring gold (4d4x10 >> about 100 gp for warlock), but I'm flexible. If you want to give Hawken what you think he'd have, go for it (within reason).

Your work on your character really paid off! Great background! Love how his tattoo IS the black spot. 

I thought it was a very interesting touch how the Spanish Captain Hernandez of La Gloriosa saved him from witch-hunting pirates. The Spanish having created the Inquisition and all (with a branch in the Spanish Main)! I like how it casts the Captain in a good light, that fits very well. 

EDIT: You are all good to go for the role playing thread now!



			
				fireinthedust said:
			
		

> Personality: 4
> Ideal: 1, thought 2 is great (even though he's CG)
> Bond: 4
> Flaw: 5



First, you don't need to make your Ideal and Alignment match, it's just a suggestion.
Second, would you please put this in your character sheet with actual words instead of numbers so I don't have to look it up? Such as when determining Inspiration? Thanks!



fireinthedust said:


> Discovery:  should I leave that to the GM?  I've got no clue what works for your ideal campaign.



Hmm. Let me toss out some ideas, and you can pick one or roll if you're so inclined:


Hawken intuitively understands how to operate gateways/planar passages to the Abyss, and can understand Quallith (the alien Braille writing of the Illithid). This is due to his experience in the cave.
Hawken automatically differentiates different kinds of merfolk (Jenny Hannivers, Onijegi, Sea Monks, Merfolk, Merrow, or Sirens) and knows considerable lore about them. This is due to his close connection to the mermaid girl.
Merfolk (Jenny Hannivers, Onijegi, Sea Monks, Merfolk, Merrow, or Sirens) will never harm Hawken thanks to his tattoo - the black spot.
Hawken's tattoo - the black spot - writhes and changes slightly when any Sea Beastie is drawing near, granting him advance warning, but causing Hawken crippling albeit fleeting pain.
Hawken's pact blade is a Cthonic artifact slowly materializing into the world, becoming more real with use use of his pact blade. This means it gains power as a rare magic item following the story, but also gains malign intelligence and heralds some coming disaster.
Hawken had a vision during his "awakening" by the Great Old One(s), a vision of how to read a map on the back of a scarred sailor (Gunner Teague   [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]); this map would lead him back to his mermaid girl, but it would come at a price. The map would also grant advantage on some island encounter rolls and provide other secret benefits.
Hawken realized there is a conspiracy of others like him out there when he "awakened", only they are willing servants of the Great Old One(s). They call themselves The Cabal. Sometimes their dreams bleed together and he gains secret knowledge of their plans.
Hawken constantly fights a subtle madness from his "awakening", however he can automatically recognize signs of madness in others and can "eavesdrop" on nearby telepathic conversations.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> It's definitely convenient to have the little write up at the beginning of this thread, including all the rules and fun stuff. I think it can't hurt to also have a Rogue's Gallery. Often my links get wonky and having to search through the whole thread is a PITA. Since all the Rogue's Gallery usually is, is our character sheets it's easy to look them up. If we never use it then so what? But if there is a chance it's helpful to someone, why not?
> 
> However, Rogue's Galleries seem to be in a weird place. Like, if I don't save the link I can't find it lol. I'm not sure where that area is but it's somewhere!



Good point! Ah ha, found it!

Here's the Rogue's Gallery thread for our game: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ossbones-Rogues-Gallery&p=6429810#post6429810

I'll update first post in this thread with a link too. Cheers!


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Two quick things:

First, your character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery still lists her Dexterity as 20. It should be 19 with her current build. Yes, yes, I know, consult your gaming accountant 

Second, for her background feature, are you going with "Ship's Passage" or "Bad Reputation"? I might allow both, if you tie in her Ally fortune to a particular NPC who will grant her & her companions passage on their ship, making that the primary (but not only) benefit of her ally. Then again both Gunner Teague & Old Zef have "Ship's Passage" so it might be overkill.


----------



## fireinthedust

Quickleaf said:


> Hmm. Let me toss out some ideas, and you can pick one or roll if you're so inclined:
> 
> 
> Hawken intuitively understands how to operate gateways/planar passages to the Abyss, and can understand Quallith (the alien Braille writing of the Illithid). This is due to his experience in the cave.
> Hawken automatically differentiates different kinds of merfolk (Jenny Hannivers, Onijegi, Sea Monks, Merfolk, Merrow, or Sirens) and knows considerable lore about them. This is due to his close connection to the mermaid girl.
> Merfolk (Jenny Hannivers, Onijegi, Sea Monks, Merfolk, Merrow, or Sirens) will never harm Hawken thanks to his tattoo - the black spot.
> Hawken's tattoo - the black spot - writhes and changes slightly when any Sea Beastie is drawing near, granting him advance warning, but causing Hawken crippling albeit fleeting pain.
> Hawken's pact blade is a Cthonic artifact slowly materializing into the world, becoming more real with use use of his pact blade. This means it gains power as a rare magic item following the story, but also gains malign intelligence and heralds some coming disaster.
> Hawken had a vision during his "awakening" by the Great Old One(s), a vision of how to read a map on the back of a scarred sailor (Gunner Teague  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]); this map would lead him back to his mermaid girl, but it would come at a price.
> Hawken realized there is a conspiracy of others like him out there when he "awakened", only they are willing servants of the Great Old One(s). They call themselves The Cabal. Sometimes their dreams bleed together and he gains secret knowledge of their plans.
> Hawken constantly fights a subtle madness from his "awakening", however he can automatically recognize signs of madness in others and can "eavesdrop" on nearby telepathic conversations.




Uhh... why not all of them?  They all look awesome (though too bad about the pact blade being evil... that should be a plot surprise, but maybe Hawken intuitively knows it's getting "more evil" as time goes on?)

Definitely #4, and #7 is a great idea.  #8 is a given, and #1 is the sort of thing that hasn't come up yet... but totally needs to. 

Hawken has gone on ocean adventures for sure, and may have run into the others previously, and possibly encountered the supernatural a few times.  However, anything else I leave up to you.

If I had to pick one, I'd start with #4... and hope the others show up as the game progresses.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Two quick things:
> 
> First, your character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery still lists her Dexterity as 20. It should be 19 with her current build. Yes, yes, I know, consult your gaming accountant
> 
> Second, for her background feature, are you going with "Ship's Passage" or "Bad Reputation"? I might allow both, if you tie in her Ally fortune to a particular NPC who will grant her & her companions passage on their ship, making that the primary (but not only) benefit of her ally. Then again both Gunner Teague & Old Zef have "Ship's Passage" so it might be overkill.






So yes, I am still working on finishing her, in between cleaning and more cleaning. I don't get a lot of time without my daughter and that seems to be the only time I get to clean. So apologies. I just copied her over from my old sheet but added in the fortunes I remembered. I will change it up, I promise! I still have to add my trinket to my sheet (the ever returning hat!), and also from the 5e book the flaw and ideal. Fenris changed my numbers last night I just have to type them in. 

So this background feature ... bad reputation is what differentiates a sailor from a pirate, right?  I do think both / either would fit but if only going with one I would go with Bad Reputation I think. Do you want me to create the ally? That is assuming it's not my undead pirate father, I'd leave that one up to you  

Also, I know I am using baboon stats for my monkey... can I have trained it to do simple tricks?


----------



## Queenie

Okay I changed my Dex score and lowered the the skills, added Bad Reputation and left Ship's Passage as an option. I still need to add my equipment and flaw and ideals. I think the rest is done? Except for the monkey.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> So yes, I am still working on finishing her, in between cleaning and more cleaning. I don't get a lot of time without my daughter and that seems to be the only time I get to clean. So apologies. I just copied her over from my old sheet but added in the fortunes I remembered. I will change it up, I promise! I still have to add my trinket to my sheet (the ever returning hat!), and also from the 5e book the flaw and ideal. Fenris changed my numbers last night I just have to type them in.



What's with all the cleaning? Hmm, I guess it's my turn. Sigh. Man, I hate cleaning.



> So this background feature ... bad reputation is what differentiates a sailor from a pirate, right?  I do think both / either would fit but if only going with one I would go with Bad Reputation I think. Do you want me to create the ally? That is assuming it's not my undead pirate father, I'd leave that one up to you



Bad Reputation basically let's her get away with stuff (large bar tab, civic disturbance, carrying weapons, smashing doors) without getting hauled in by the authorities.

Yeah, go ahead and create her Ally. Broad strokes are fine.

Btw, IIRC Gentleman Jim has an ever-returning hat. Pretty funny coincidence!



> Also, I know I am using baboon stats for my monkey... can I have trained it to do simple tricks?



Yes. YouTube convinced me it was a good idea.  Here's what a Capuchin monkey can do with 3 years of training.

[video=youtube;cL07FrhrYhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL07FrhrYhk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Kobold Stew

First: apologies to all for the delay in posting. This is unusually busy for me (fun fact: I'm acting in a professional production of Hamlet, which closes tonight; our fourth show in 48 hrs.; it's a long play, but Polonius dies his last death tonight). So catching up before rushing off:



Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] suggested we have a Rogues Gallery for your PCs. Would you all find that helpful? And where in these forums does one usually post such a thing?






Quickleaf said:


> Thanks, what do other folks think? Rogues Gallery or keep it as it is?




I am fine with what we have already -- your carefully and meticulously edited first post makes navigating this game a dream. But of course I can repost in a rogue's gallery.



Queenie said:


> Also, I need to work on my schedule and since the Gentleman and the Lady will be sort of sharing the Captaincy and the First Matey position, how should I write up my schedule? One schedule of each position or just one position overall?




Let us say to start (so as to keep things simple), that at the moment the Lady is the captain. That might change (and as I understand it, captaincies were more-or-less democratically/meritocratically elected on pirate ships (source), but for now Gentleman Jim is a dutiful first mate, serving in combat as sailing master or gunner.

Rota to follow.


----------



## Kobold Stew

I suggest James Barrington is currently serving as First Mate/Gunner, under Lady Katrina who is Captain/Sailing Master. That may change. 

His routine is as follows (it assumes two meals a day, which I believe was standard; "postprandial" is therefore a misnomer, but it's too good a word not to use).

0300-0400 wake, ablutions
0400-0600 appear promptly on deck; breakfast and prayer meeting for crew*
0600-1000 attend to duties
1000-1300 time in cabin, attending to charts, etc.**
1300-1400 postprandial rest (short rest)
1400-1700 attend to duties***
1700-1900 Dinner with Captain (and officers)
1900-0300 rest and sleep (long rest)****

* this is for crew morale only, and is not especially religious. some need help with drink, some with loneliness. But for up to an hour a day, Jim will spend with the crew singing hymns or whatever. He does not need to lead, but he is the supervising officer.

** He is needed occasionally for ship matters, but this is also the time that he will spend forging documents. This is not a skill he is known to possess.

***Seven hours a day are spent attending to duties. This includes discipline, sail maintenance, various staffing issues, navigation, etc. Duties will differ depending on whether he is sailing master or not (Captain's choice, I guess). 

**** Jim goes to bed early, regularly. It allows the few the licence they need, and syncopates with the diligent attention given to evening hours by other members of the crew.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Question about the fortune "magic trinkets" (ok, I know Jim is enlightened, but just so I'm clear):

Your rules say 







> 8. Magic Trinkets: You have sundry lucky charms, talismans, protective tattoos, and fetishes (roll five times for Trinkets if you wish). Most of these are not magical. However, either one of your choice is actually magical and you know it, or two of the DM's choice are magical but you don't know which. These should be common or uncommon magic items.




Is this saying that one can have one uncommon magic item of our choice or two (common/uncommons) of yours? If so, that might be worth pursuing, if it's not too late... (headband of intellect is uncommon, and Jim's trinket roll did give him a really nice hat...).

Perhaps I am misunderstanding this.


----------



## Quickleaf

Kobold Stew said:


> First: apologies to all for the delay in posting. This is unusually busy for me (fun fact: I'm acting in a professional production of Hamlet, which closes tonight; our fourth show in 48 hrs.; it's a long play, but Polonius dies his last death tonight). So catching up before rushing off:



Poor Polonius! Good luck, sounds like a lot of work and a lot of fun!



> Let us say to start (so as to keep things simple), that at the moment the Lady is the captain. That might change (and as I understand it, captaincies were more-or-less democratically/meritocratically elected on pirate ships (source), but for now Gentleman Jim is a dutiful first mate, serving in combat as sailing master or gunner.



Yes, pirate captains were very much elected. Though my understanding is one generally had to "put ones name in the bucket" so to speak.



> Is this saying that one can have one uncommon magic item of our choice or two (common/uncommons) of yours? If so, that might be worth pursuing, if it's not too late... (headband of intellect is uncommon, and Jim's trinket roll did give him a really nice hat...).



Yes, that's correct. Though how you plan on reconciling a magic hat that makes him smarter with being Enlightened will certainly be interesting!


----------



## fireinthedust

Kobold Stew said:


> First: apologies to all for the delay in posting. This is unusually busy for me (fun fact: I'm acting in a professional production of Hamlet, which closes tonight; our fourth show in 48 hrs.; it's a long play, but Polonius dies his last death tonight). So catching up before rushing off:





HEY HEY HEY!  ...Polonius dies?!   Spoiler!


----------



## Quickleaf

Here's the revised Rotation so far. I took some liberties to get things to line up, and also followed    [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]'s lead with all PCs/officers gathering for dinner with the Captain. Upshot? Party Cleric is dead asleep during morning prayer meeting 

[SBLOCK=The Rotation (so far)]
[h3]Morning (4:00-12:00)[/h3]
Gentleman Jim (4:00-6:00): Jim rises an hour earlier than others (3:00), performs ablutions, appears promptly on deck during morning tea as supervising officer for prayer meeting, not because he is especially religious but for crew morale. (Crew)
Gentleman Jim (6:00-10:00): Attends to duties as First Mate. This includes discipline, sail maintenance, various staffing issues, navigation, etc. Duties will differ depending on whether he is sailing master or not. (?)
Gentleman Jim (10:00-12:00): Time in his cabin, attending to charts and forging documents. (Researching/Forgery)
Gunner Teague (4:00-8:00): Sleeps like the dead. (finishes long rest)
Gunner Teague (8:00-12:00): Maintains the ship’s cannons, checks the powder, cleans and counts pistols and muskets, shouts up and down at the powder monkeys. Throws his back into any task calling for more than one set of arms. (Master Gunner/Crew)
Hugo Van Haan (4:00-6:00): Morning Tea. Hugo makes a still of tea and serves them from the kitchen on a first-come first-serve basis to the general crew, while taking a fine silver tea set into the captain's quarters to absorb reports from the prior night and report on any shortages. (Quartermaster/Cook)
Hugo Van Haan (6:00-8:00): Breakfast. Hugo stores spices from every port in the Spanish Main. As a result he's often experimenting to keep things lively. If there's anyone on the ship who just wants a biscuit, for God's sake, they're probably annoyed. Hugo handles cooking, rationing, and clean-up. (Cook)
Hugo Van Haan (8:00-12:00): Rounds. Hugo checks the ships stores against a mostly-well tabulated inventory, including everything from cannonballs to crackers. (Quartermaster)
[h3]Afternoon (12:00-20:00)[/h3]
Gentleman Jim (12:00-13:00): Postprandial rest. (short rest)
Gentleman Jim (13:00-18:00): Attends to duties as First Mate. As above.
Gunner Teague (12:00-18:00): As above. (Master Gunner/Crew)
Hugo Van Haan (12:00-5:00): Walks the decks, makes small-talk with near every member of the crew (whether they want to see him or not). Serves the purpose of checking up on the crew's morale, but Hugo would do this if his position were Captain or deck-hand. Helps out where needed. Has a junior member of the crew handle tea time. (Crew)
Hugo Van Haan (5:00-20:00): Preps dinner, in and out of dinner with Captain, joins in on after-dinner stories to add his beguiling viola or pipe to the background. Writes up a menu for the next day. (Cook)
*All Officers/PCs (18:00-20:00): Dinner with the Captain.*
[h3]Night (20:00-4:00)[/h3]
Gentleman Jim (20:00-4:00): Jim goes to bed early. (long rest)
Gunner Teague (20:00-24:00): Drinks rum on deck, reciting jokes and tall tales and mangled scripture to anyone who passes by. Often falls asleep. (starts long rest)
Gunner Teague (24:00-4:00): Becomes sombre and morose, delivering ghost stories and old sea legends, and waxing poetic on the nature of the sea as a fickle goddess. Occasionally draws a crowd. (Entertainer/Lookout)
Hugo Van Haan (20:00-4:00): Takes evening tea, talks to the more depressive drunks to ensure they don't throw themselves to the sharks, sleeps. (long rest)
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION].
Ok, the "new" Old Zef is ready for approval. I went Wizard 4 for the feat (which my old build mistakenly had as well.) He is going to be fun. I picture him as sort of a One Eye from the Black Company if you are familiar with those books.


----------



## Quickleaf

Fenris said:


> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION].
> Ok, the "new" Old Zef is ready for approval. I went Wizard 4 for the feat (which my old build mistakenly had as well.) He is going to be fun. I picture him as sort of a One Eye from the Black Company if you are familiar with those books.



Yeah, I like the feel for the character and I agree being a conjurer does suit him better.

Dang, spellsniper is an awesome feat for ship-to-ship battles. A 2d10 fire bolt at 240-ft, bypassing most cover, is nasty and it lights stuff on fire. Old Zef is a mini-cannon! 

I did catch an error in your spell list. 


> C: Firebolt, Guiding Bolt, Light, Mending, Prestidigitation



Guiding Bolt is a level 1 spell, not a cantrip.

My recommendation is to use that bonus attack cantrip granted by spellsniper to pick up Thorn Whip and re-skin it as animating the Ship's rigging (a la Blackbeard in the Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides). Thorn Whip would be range 60-ft thanks to spellsniper, 2d6 piercing damage and pull 10-ft toward you. I could see allowing creative uses/modifications for it too for non-offensive purposes.


----------



## Hannerdyn

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION]; you write really well. I hope you get to apply your craft in many areas.

(Sorry if this isn't the type of thing that goes in OOC.)


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]- Thanks.  You write really well yourself. It's actually pretty impressive how this whole group just...coalesced out of the first seven people to post on the thread. Usually doesn't happen that way, in my experience. I am new to these forums, though.


----------



## Queenie

How many of us know each other before this venture? Who are we meeting new at the table? Katerina knows Old Zef, obviously. And Teague mentioned being with Kat. How does everyone else feel? I don't mind if we all know each other already, or we don't. Just want to confirm before I post referring to it. 

And by the way, AWESOME posting everyone! This game is off to a great start.


----------



## Shayuri

Hehe, having pangs of remorse that I missed my chance at this!

But then again, I'm working pretty hard to keep up with the games I have. Still, a rolliking pirate game looks like great fun. Keep it up, folks.


----------



## Quickleaf

A quick word on languages...

 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Katarina's Languages: English, Spanish, Thieves Cant, +1 more?

 [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] Hawken's Languages: English, Aquan, Chinese? (should this be Japanese given his background?



Shayuri said:


> Hehe, having pangs of remorse that I missed my chance at this!
> 
> But then again, I'm working pretty hard to keep up with the games I have. Still, a rolliking pirate game looks like great fun. Keep it up, folks.



Haha. Yeah, I don't know if I'd be able to handle another online game besides this! And thanks!

Also, [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION] I'm keeping your seat open thru the end of the month. If anything changes let me know, savvy?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Quickleaf said:


> A quick word on languages...
> 
> [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Katarina's Languages: English, Spanish, Thieves Cant, +1 more?
> 
> [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] Hawken's Languages: English, Aquan, Chinese? (should this be Japanese given his background?
> 
> 
> Haha. Yeah, I don't know if I'd be able to handle another online game besides this! And thanks!
> 
> Also, [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION] I'm keeping your seat open thru the end of the month. If anything changes let me know, savvy?




Aye captain.    This Sunday, if all goes well.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> A quick word on languages...
> [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Katarina's Languages: English, Spanish, Thieves Cant, +1 more?




I just wrote a note about this down an hour ago to remind myself to speak to my gaming accountant. I will get back to you later tonight


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION] Look forward to your grand entrance then!

Hey speaking of the legendary gaming accountant, I have a question for [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] and the other caster players in the group.

Does Old Zef use an arcane focus or cast with spell components? If the later I'm fine with re-skinning components as long as they make sense thematically (e.g. pinch of gunpowder to cast _fire bolt_).

 [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] Does Gunner Teague use a holy symbol I missed somewhere or does he use components? I could see you coming up with some fun eccentric holy symbol if you haven't already.

 [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] Does Doctor Hawken use an arcane focus or components? I'm guessing your intention was to make his pact blade the arcane focus...which I'm totally fine with so long as he fights with one free hand or wields the blade two-handed (since normally an arcane focus would take up the other hand).


----------



## Fenris

I had considered making his scrimshaw leg his arcane focus, but I went with a component pouch.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf, another quick question. When you put the info boxes there, can we all read that and respond? Or is it kinda just for the person you've quoted?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] If you're interested in my idea of a Master of Fence (Good Fortune) like I mentioned in my PM, we can discuss it here. I was thinking in addition to a couple bonus maneuvers/stances it would allow him to automatically recognize fighting styles and to read fighting manuals regardless of language.



Fenris said:


> I had considered making his scrimshaw leg his arcane focus, but I went with a component pouch.



You could always hide components in the leg 



Queenie said:


> Quickleaf, another quick question. When you put the info boxes there, can we all read that and respond? Or is it kinda just for the person you've quoted?



It depends. Usually it is meant for the whole group. You'll have to use your best judgment and sense of fair play, however, when it comes to knowledge checks. So yeah, it really depends on the situation and PCs involved I guess.

Btw, what BBCODE did you use to create that OOC box? I could try that out and reserve SBLOCK for messages intended for individual players, and see which you guys prefer.


----------



## Quickleaf

Also [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]' two quick things about your post.

You said Old Zef drank the pear brandy. You do realize that was meant to be a special bottle for drinking upon coming to terms with du Tourbillon? I figured you must have missed that, but maybe you meant Old Zef to be alcoholic or rude, don't know.

Also, you made an Insight check, but I don't know what for. Could you clarify? And in future posts always clarify how you are using Insight. Not that you were doing this, but it's a pet peeve of mine when players use Insight as a generic lie detector. Thanks!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Queenie said:


> How many of us know each other before this venture? Who are we meeting new at the table? Katerina knows Old Zef, obviously. And Teague mentioned being with Kat. How does everyone else feel? I don't mind if we all know each other already, or we don't. Just want to confirm before I post referring to it.
> 
> And by the way, AWESOME posting everyone! This game is off to a great start.




Good question. I will suggest that Jim has not served on this crew before. There are several places he could fit. 

If we are starting with Queenie as Captain:
* Maldavos -- do you want to be Quartermaster?
If that's so, then the only unoccupied officer posts are Ship's Master/First Mate, or a second Gunner (in which case, I imagine, Barrington would not have a cabin). 

While this can be worked out in play, I think it makes sense for Queenie to decide how she wants the ship set up, and either of those would be fine as we start.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Fenris, I see we've chosen the same colour for our characters' speech. I'll change from blue to navy.

Nope -- Navy doesn't show up clearly.  (irony). How about indigo? Nope. Dark Green. There we go. Nope. That's Maldavos' colour. 

Maroon? (foreshadowing).

There we go.


----------



## Fenris

Quickleaf said:


> Also [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]' two quick things about your post.
> 
> You said Old Zef drank the pear brandy. You do realize that was meant to be a special bottle for drinking upon coming to terms with du Tourbillon? I figured you must have missed that, but maybe you meant Old Zef to be alcoholic or rude, don't know.
> 
> Also, you made an Insight check, but I don't know what for. Could you clarify? And in future posts always clarify how you are using Insight. Not that you were doing this, but it's a pet peeve of mine when players use Insight as a generic lie detector. Thanks!





Mea culpa. The insight was from the first post when you said to roll for an insight check to determine a flaw or trait for our employer. I would have assumed you would roll behind the scenes to detect if he was lying.

As fore the brandy, yeah, Zef is 200, he doesn't jive with social conventions.


----------



## Quickleaf

Kobold Stew said:


> Good question. I will suggest that Jim has not served on this crew before. There are several places he could fit.
> 
> If we are starting with Queenie as Captain:
> * Maldavos -- do you want to be Quartermaster?
> If that's so, then the only unoccupied officer posts are Ship's Master/First Mate, or a second Gunner (in which case, I imagine, Barrington would not have a cabin).
> 
> While this can be worked out in play, I think it makes sense for Queenie to decide how she wants the ship set up, and either of those would be fine as we start.



A First Mate who also becomes Gunner during battle makes a lot of sense.



Fenris said:


> Mea culpa. The insight was from the first post when you said to roll for an insight check to determine a flaw or trait for our employer. I would have assumed you would roll behind the scenes to detect if he was lying.
> 
> As fore the brandy, yeah, Zef is 200, he doesn't jive with social conventions.



Hahaha. Love it!

Yeah, for the Insight checks here is an example of what I'm looking for: 

"Old Zef - Insight (du Tourbillon's flaw): 17"

or

"Old Zef - Insight (does du Tourbillon act like he's worried of being followed?): 17"


----------



## Queenie

What's the order of, I dunno, importance? Captain then First Mate? You'll have to forgive me Queenie doesn't know ship... stuff. Katerina does lol. I think you might have posted a link actually let me go looking.

Also curious, anyone wanna be Facebook friends? I don't bite. Much    LisaMarie McCarthy. Too many people around here know me no sense in hiding it lol.


----------



## Fenris

Quickleaf said:


> Yeah, I like the feel for the character and I agree being a conjurer does suit him better.
> 
> Dang, spellsniper is an awesome feat for ship-to-ship battles. A 2d10 fire bolt at 240-ft, bypassing most cover, is nasty and it lights stuff on fire. Old Zef is a mini-cannon!
> 
> I did catch an error in your spell list.
> 
> Guiding Bolt is a level 1 spell, not a cantrip.
> 
> My recommendation is to use that bonus attack cantrip granted by spellsniper to pick up Thorn Whip and re-skin it as animating the Ship's rigging (a la Blackbeard in the Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides). Thorn Whip would be range 60-ft thanks to spellsniper, 2d6 piercing damage and pull 10-ft toward you. I could see allowing creative uses/modifications for it too for non-offensive purposes.




Except that Thorn Whip is only on the Druid spell list. And in looking further Guiding Bolt is only on the Cleric Spell list. Sooooo, I need to re-tweak it a bit. 

Edit: Nope


----------



## Kobold Stew

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]. My understanding is that Captain and Q'Master typically got 2 shares to the regular crew's 1; Master, Gunner, surgeon, and Bosun got between 1 and 1.5. But each ship had a different contract.  

I'll post IC tomorrow am on this theme.

I'm w/o FB. 2 many TLAs and abbrvs.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> What's the order of, I dunno, importance? Captain then First Mate? You'll have to forgive me Queenie doesn't know ship... stuff. Katerina does lol. I think you might have posted a link actually let me go looking.



Well, each officer is important in their sphere of influence. On a pirate ship the Captain had to variously butt heads with, cajole, and negotiate with several officers (though NOT in battle when the Captain was the sole authority). Traditionally if the Captain died the Quartermaster would take command (by vote of the crew of course), though it wasn't unheard of for older and more experienced First Mates to rise to the position instead.



> Also curious, anyone wanna be Facebook friends? I don't bite. Much    LisaMarie McCarthy. Too many people around here know me no sense in hiding it lol.



Sure! I'll look you guys up. Mainly I've been friends with Shadow on here, who helped immensely with editing my book, but I'm looking forward to hosting ENWorlders in Hawaii one of these days once I get a bigger place. 



Fenris said:


> Except that Thorn Whip is only on the Druid spell list. And in looking further Guiding Bolt is only on the Cleric Spell list. Sooooo, I need to re-tweak it a bit.



Well, Spell Sniper does give you a bonus attack cantrip from ANY class. Seriously gaming accountant, read the rules! 

So...it must be that you don't want to use Wisdom instead of Intelligence to cast it? Hmm. I guess we can house rule that you can use Intelligence with whatever cantrip you pick with Spell Sniper. That seems fair.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Btw, what BBCODE did you use to create that OOC box? I could try that out and reserve SBLOCK for messages intended for individual players, and see which you guys prefer.




[ OOC ]   [ / OOC ] 

It actually looks like there is a tag here but it's not showing for me... aka above you see that blue circly thing on the bottom of the tool bar? Underneath the Quote button. If you mouse over one it says mention, one more says ooc.  Lemme see...   







*OOC:*


Hello Friends!





  It works! 

Also:

 [SBLOCK] blah blah blah  [/SBLOCK] which is   [ SBLOCK ] blah blah blah  [ / SBLOCK ]

But all those letters are together.  A GM might do something like   [SBLOCK=Katherina the Amazing] You and your Monkey rule the PBP Universe!!!!  [/SBLOCK]

Which looks like  [SBLOCK = Katherina the Amazing] You and your Monkey rule the PBP Universe!!!! [ / SBLOCK]

We should also have 



Spoiler



tags, which just blacks out the text, but I can't seem to get that one to work.  But generally yes, GM's try to keep certain info more private that way the other players who don't peek should not know. IT does make it a little easier as sometimes it's hard to remember what your character isn't supposed to know.


----------



## Quickleaf

Wait, it's Monday! That means it is time for the...

FUN PIRATE FACT OF THE WEEK

Did you know Emanuel Wynn was a real French pirate who some credit as the originator of the Jolly Roger? Wynn's flag depicted the traditional skull & crossbones with an hourglass underneath. Supposedly the message to other ship captains was "if you can see this flag, your time is running out" or, according to Wikipedia, "only by timely surrender will you avoid death." Personally I like to think of it as a reminder to other pirate captains, as in "keep your eye on the egg timer in the ship's kitchen or you'll burn the flan!"


----------



## Fenris

Quickleaf said:


> Well, Spell Sniper does give you a bonus cantrip from ANY class. Seriously gaming accountant, read the rules!
> 
> So...it must be that you don't want to use Wisdom instead of Intelligence to cast it? Hmm. I guess we can house rule that you can use Intelligence with whatever cantrip you pick with Spell Sniper. That seems fair.




Yes, I saw that afterwards. But Zef's wisdom is a 16, so for now, no difference with Intelligence. But it would only do 1d6 for now., 2d6 at 5th level, still nice. Would I have to drag them towards me?


----------



## Queenie

Kobold Stew said:


> [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]. My understanding is that Captain and Q'Master typically got 2 shares to the regular crew's 1; Master, Gunner, surgeon, and Bosun got between 1 and 1.5. But each ship had a different contract.
> 
> I'll post IC tomorrow am on this theme.
> 
> I'm w/o FB. 2 many TLAs and abbrvs.




Well, I think the Gentleman who is also savvy enough to be Captain should be next in command, no? So I think it might be your choice as to Jim's Fate: Quartermaster or First Mate. We can play it in game if you'd like or just chat it out here. 

Also, what is TLA's? lol

Mal, do you have a preference?



Quickleaf said:


> Well, each officer is important in their sphere of influence. On a pirate ship the Captain had to variously butt heads with, cajole, and negotiate with several officers (though NOT in battle when the Captain was the sole authority). Traditionally if the Captain died the Quartermaster would take command (by vote of the crew of course), though it wasn't unheard of for older and more experienced First Mates to rise to the position instead.
> 
> 
> Sure! I'll look you guys up. Mainly I've been friends with Shadow on here, who helped immensely with editing my book, but I'm looking forward to hosting ENWorlders in Hawaii one of these days once I get a bigger place.





Okay 1) we've noticed that you live in Hawaii. We're already planning to visit   Where is Hawaii might I ask?

2) This Captain isn't planning on dying anytime soon. She's got too much on her to do list to deal with that. 

3) Definitely look me up and I'll pass you on to Fenris. Since he's a teacher his FB is pretty locked down. 

4) Don't worry I'm used to dealing with unruly, stinky men. 



Quickleaf said:


> Seriously gaming accountant, read the rules!



  I know, right?? Duh.

PS Kat's other language is French. Makes sense.


----------



## Queenie

How available is magic in this setting? Like, would it be difficult to get scrolls somehow, whether buying or stealing or bartering or what have you?


----------



## Quickleaf

Fenris said:


> Yes, I saw that afterwards. But Zef's wisdom is a 16, so for now, no difference with Intelligence. But it would only do 1d6 for now., 2d6 at 5th level, still nice. Would I have to drag them towards me?



Yeah, the spell does say its a pull. Allowing you to slide (using 4E-speak) might be a bit potent particularly on the high seas. There is no other cantrip, for example that does forced movement and the Level 1 Thunderwave clarifies that it is a push. So a cantrip that allows you to slide is probably too much...unless we were eliminating the damage altogether (in which case we could up the force movement to 15 ft probably).

I saw you posted you were thinking about Identify. A good option too.



Queenie said:


> Well, I think the Gentleman who is also savvy enough to be Captain should be next in command, no? So I think it might be your choice as to Jim's Fate: Quartermaster or First Mate. We can play it in game if you'd like or just chat it out here.
> 
> Mal, do you have a preference?



To interject: Hugo Van Hann (@Malvados) has the Quartermaster well covered and it dovetails nicely with being Cook. First Mate or Sailing Master (sometimes called Master of Sail, or just Master) would suit Gentleman Jim better IMHO. And [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] has the right of determining shares; each ship arrived at their own contract.

 And from what I've read, something like 8 shares was almost unheard of except in a few exceptional cases. Which yours could certainly qualify for...for example, most pirate ships wouldn't need to invest in diviners to locate sunken treasure, heavy diving bells, scrolls of underwater breathing, writs of safe passage thru Merfolk realms, etc. I'll leave it to you all to negotiate as you see fit, however.



> Okay 1) we've noticed that you live in Hawaii. We're already planning to visit   Where is Hawaii might I ask?



LOL! In the middle of the Pacific 



> 2) This Captain isn't planning on dying anytime soon. She's got too much on her to do list to deal with that.



They all say that...


----------



## Hannerdyn

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] You know, my preference is to eschew any leader-ship on the ship-ship. I can leave the quartermaster role and just be a cook, I'm happy with that as it's more fitting with Hugo's personality.

And sure, I'll be your FB buddy. You'll have to suffer my bad jokes and kid pictures.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:
			
		

> How available is magic in this setting? Like, would it be difficult to get scrolls somehow, whether buying or stealing or bartering or what have you?



Ah! Good question! 

Potions are almost always the product of Voodoo or rarer Mayan/Carib/Arawak magic traditions. Generally they don't taste like raspberries and honey. Saucily stuff is usually involved. So getting potions usually means a trip to a mambo or houngan (voodoo priestess/priest). IIRC Doctor Hawken has the herbalism kit proficiency, allowing him to concoct healing potions.

Scrolls are somewhat rare outside the the halls of magical schools (like the Academie Royale des Sciences, or equivalent in other nations), though with a bit of digging one can probably find someone who can sell a couple scrolls even in a smaller port like Nassau. Native traditions sometimes have unusual scrolls on clay tablets or stranger things, and Veve symbols are commonly used as scrolls for certain kinds of Voodoo magic.

Magic items (swords, armor, wands, and such) are almost never traded. If one or two are for sale (alwyas private auction, never open to public) you can bet there will be more ships at port and some very wealthy bidders with heavily armed guards.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Also, Hugo is drinking the brandy because he has terrible impulse control, he saw Old Zef do it, and brashly feels like the deal is already done anyway. 

Hugo's a complicated character with several vectors and decisions that all end up with him consuming something he probably shouldn't.


----------



## Fenris

Ok, I think I am set with spells:

Spell book:
C: Firebolt,, Light, Mending,  Prestidigitation
1st: Chromatic Orb, Detect Magic, Featherfall, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Sleep,  Unseen servant, Witch Bolt, 
2nd: Arcane Lock, Gust of Wind, Invisibility, Scorching Ray

Now I just need to steal, ok or buy, a diamond as a component.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> To interject: Hugo Van Hann (@Malvados) has the Quartermaster well covered and it dovetails nicely with being Cook. First Mate or Sailing Master (sometimes called Master of Sail, or just Master) would suit Gentleman Jim better IMHO.




Aeeiiiiii! Not trying to step on toes, I honestly forgot Mal already had that spot.  I'll go with your advice...



Quickleaf said:


> And [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] has the right of determining shares; each ship arrived at their own contract.  And from what I've read, something like 8 shares was almost unheard of except in a few exceptional cases. Which yours could certainly qualify for...for example, most pirate ships wouldn't need to invest in diviners to locate sunken treasure, heavy diving bells, scrolls of underwater breathing, writs of safe passage thru Merfolk realms, etc. I'll leave it to you all to negotiate as you see fit, however.



 We'll negotiate. Don't worry, Kat's got boobs. Pretty ones 




Quickleaf said:


> LOL! In the middle of the Pacific



  Okay, where IN Hawaii are you located smartass? lol




Maldavos said:


> You know, my preference is to eschew any leader-ship on the ship-ship. I can leave the quartermaster role and just be a cook, I'm happy with that as it's more fitting with Hugo's personality.



 ...like I said above... whoops. I didn't mean to be taking away your role! mi scusi, il mio cattivo! 



Maldavos said:


> And sure, I'll be your FB buddy. You'll have to suffer my bad jokes and kid pictures.



   I love bad jokes and kid pictures. Let's be friends!


----------



## Quickleaf

Maldavos said:


> Also, Hugo is drinking the brandy because he has terrible impulse control, he saw Old Zef do it, and brashly feels like the deal is already done anyway.
> 
> Hugo's a complicated character with several vectors and decisions that all end up with him consuming something he probably shouldn't.



Why do I sense a recurring theme being born?



Fenris said:


> Ok, I think I am set with spells:
> 
> Spell book:
> C: Firebolt,, Light, Mending,  Prestidigitation
> 1st: Chromatic Orb, Detect Magic, Featherfall, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Sleep,  Unseen servant, Witch Bolt,
> 2nd: Arcane Lock, Gust of Wind, Invisibility, Scorching Ray
> 
> Now I just need to steal, ok or buy, a diamond as a component.



Shouldn't be hard for a pirate! Oh, I should mention that diamond trade is probably a bit more tightly controlled due to diamonds use for various spell components. Well, "tightly controlled" for the early 18th century 

Also, here's my attempt at a homebrew cantrip which you can take or leave. If you do like it, I could use another set of eyes making sure the "grappling on a fall" bit isn't overpowered.

Ghost Rigging
_Conjuration cantrip_
*Casting Time:* 1 action, or 1 reaction taken when you or a creature within 30 of you falls
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (Ship's rigging or an equivalent large amount of rope or line)
*Duration:* Instantaneous

You conjure a long length of rope to lash out at your command toward a creature or object in range. If the target is unwilling, make a melee spell attack. If the attack hits, and the target is Large or smaller, slide the target 15 feet in any direction. 

In addition, you may cast this spell as a reaction when a creature within 30 feet of you falls. If they are unwilling, roll attack as above. If the attack hits or they are willing, the creature either falls safely to the ground (or Ship's deck) taking no damage or they are left hanging from the rope wrapped about a limb. A creature left hanging from rope is grappled and must cut itself free (falling 10 feet), make a check to escape a grapple as if you were holding them, or be freed by another.



Queenie said:


> Okay, where IN Hawaii are you located smartass? lol



Sorry, couldn't resist. Believe it or not I've had people legitimately ask me that. I'm outside of Honolulu on Oahu.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist. Believe it or not I've had people legitimately ask me that. I'm outside of Honolulu on Oahu.




Heh. I live on an Island too and people ask me all the time where it is, so I actually do get it.


----------



## Quickleaf

Maldavos said:


> [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] You know, my preference is to eschew any leader-ship on the ship-ship. I can leave the quartermaster role and just be a cook, I'm happy with that as it's more fitting with Hugo's personality.
> 
> And sure, I'll be your FB buddy. You'll have to suffer my bad jokes and kid pictures.



Also, the NPC Badouin is basically designated as the Ship's Purser (accountant), which is a bit redundant with Quartermaster and that's ok. He's meant to ensure du Tourbillon's interests are represented and keep the accounts honest & accurate. He's also a way for me to interject bits of information about costs/prices as DM and other things of that nature. So, if someone wants to be Quartermaster, great! If not, you can always turn the role over to the NPC Badouin (albeit stripped of inheriting captaincy).


----------



## Hannerdyn

Quickleaf said:


> Also, the NPC Badouin is basically designated as the Ship's Purser (accountant), which is a bit redundant with Quartermaster and that's ok. He's meant to ensure du Tourbillon's interests are represented and keep the accounts honest & accurate. He's also a way for me to interject bits of information about costs/prices as DM and other things of that nature. So, if someone wants to be Quartermaster, great! If not, you can always turn the role over to the NPC Badouin (albeit stripped of inheriting captaincy).




Yeah, I think I'll just stick with cook if that's okay with everyone else. I'll change my rotation later today.


----------



## Queenie

Can anyone aside from Katerina actually navigate and sail the ship? I haven't looked at everyone's final(ish) sheets yet. I think Unsung is the only one to have also posted in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Queenie

Maldavos said:


> Yeah, I think I'll just stick with cook if that's okay with everyone else. I'll change my rotation later today.



 Fine by moi if that is what you want to do. I hope you didn't think I was kicking you out of Quartermaster though... I just have a really bad memory!!!!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Queenie said:


> Can anyone aside from Katerina actually navigate and sail the ship? I haven't looked at everyone's final(ish) sheets yet. I think Unsung is the only one to have also posted in the Rogue's Gallery.




Barrington can.


----------



## Unsung

Anyone with the Sailor background can (tool proficiencies navigator's tools and vehicles (water)), so that's Old Zef and Mr Teague, too.


----------



## Queenie

Kobold Stew said:


> Barrington can.



 Of course he can 



Unsung said:


> Anyone with the Sailor background can (tool proficiencies navigator's tools and vehicles (water)), so that's Old Zef and Mr Teague, too.



 Excellent, thanks! I was a little worried Kat might have to do some work


----------



## fireinthedust

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] Does Doctor Hawken use an arcane focus or components? I'm guessing your intention was to make his pact blade the arcane focus...which I'm totally fine with so long as he fights with one free hand or wields the blade two-handed (since normally an arcane focus would take up the other hand).




Then technically you guessed *wrong*... for I had not figured that part out yet, and was (as should seem obvious) hacking my way through this unknown jungle.  Fear not, many people make the mistake of believing I know what I'm doing (examples: my wife, my kids, those refugees who thought I was a real dentist, or a cop or whatever).  You are in good company.  

Actually, I'm very glad you suggested the pact blade as his arcane focus, that helps a great deal.  I was dreading asking for it, but the alternative was a katana in one hand and a wand in the other (ugh, the visual).  Having a cursed ninja sword that shoots freaking lasers is much better.  (Even cooler than my other suggestion, an electric guitar that shoots prismatic lightning bolts, which I'm glad I didn't make, in hindsight)


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]- I'm not on Facebook anymore, but if I ever get back into it, I'll add you, sure. 

 [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]- Re: the holy symbol, because Mr Teague's 1st level was in barbarian, he didn't have a holy symbol or component pouch in his starting equipment (in exchange for 4 extra hit points and a martial weapon), and then the burning need for a blunderbuss and requisite bullets ate up most of his starting moneys. Of course if you're saying I could have a holy symbol (or component pouch) for free, why I'd be a fool to turn it down...

I'm leaning toward component pouch, because that seems more in line with his magic being miracles granted by a pagan goddess-- a sacrifice to the sea. If he were more of a good Christian minister, I'd totally have the big ornate crucifix made of brass or wood, salvaged from a shipwreck.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] Yeah, go with the component pouch, that sounds like it would match his cobbled together faith of Keto, Calypso, Neptune, Agwe, Simbi, etc. And yes, I'm saying you can have it for free.

 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] With the Rogues Gallery, is that the place I should post crew / ship stats and stats for NPC henchmen like Badouin? I ask for your ease of findability.


----------



## Unsung

Great! Thanks. I think Calypso is the name he'd use most often, being the right mix of regionally Caribbean and pseudo-classical, something he'd have heard of as a boy. From a priest, perhaps. It does sound good, and I am going for a very archetypal character with Teague. I wouldn't rule out finding a holy symbol later. I think Teague would be as surprised as anyone to find a physical artifact that proved what he already believed.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Quickleaf said:


> Also, the NPC Badouin is basically designated as the Ship's Purser (accountant), which is a bit redundant with Quartermaster and that's ok. He's meant to ensure du Tourbillon's interests are represented and keep the accounts honest & accurate. He's also a way for me to interject bits of information about costs/prices as DM and other things of that nature. So, if someone wants to be Quartermaster, great! If not, you can always turn the role over to the NPC Badouin (albeit stripped of inheriting captaincy).




I do not think Badouin should have any formal duties on the ship. He is, after all, the KGB agent on the russian sub in those movies, right? He is there as a witness and we have to keep him alive. I'll post that view IC as well. 



Maldavos said:


> Yeah, I think I'll just stick with cook if that's okay with everyone else. I'll change my rotation later today.




Fine by me.  Maybe that's where Barrington should go to start? We don't need a first mate per se -- someone needs to be sailing master, but tat job can be done by the Captain as well (and many people are qualified). 




Queenie said:


> I love bad jokes and kid pictures. Let's be friends!




So I've also found you on G+. Woo.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan

Hey guys,

As fun as this seems to be, I am not going to be able to keep up.  

I shall have to drop out.

*pouty faces*


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION]- Aw. But who's going to be the spooky, haunted witch-woman of the ship now?

...There's no irony there, by the way. I'm genuinely disappointed.


----------



## Quickleaf

Kobold Stew said:


> I do not think Badouin should have any formal duties on the ship. He is, after all, the KGB agent on the russian sub in those movies, right? He is there as a witness and we have to keep him alive. I'll post that view IC as well.



Hah, yeah basically he is the "inside man." But as you'll find there's a lot more to Badouin than just that. du Tourbillon will insist on him being purser, though of course the extent of his actual access to the ship's books/treasure/cargo while at sea is up to the captain and rest of you.



> Fine by me.  Maybe that's where Barrington should go to start? We don't need a first mate per se -- someone needs to be sailing master, but tat job can be done by the Captain as well (and many people are qualified).



It works well actually, when you consider that some English and Dutch under a Spanish captain might feel they need "one of their own" to represent them. It makes Jim a bit more of a "man of the people" among the crew. It is also the traditional "runne rup captain" role. And if you all decide to lock up firearms when not in battle, it puts control over when to give crew members guns in the hands of the Lawful Good guy. 



Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As fun as this seems to be, I am not going to be able to keep up.
> 
> I shall have to drop out.
> 
> *pouty faces*



Aww... Too bad! 

Good luck with the job search and your other games!


----------



## Kobold Stew

So, I know we have started playing, but with permission, I'd like to swap some things around on Barrington's sheet. 

1. Rituals. I know we talked about it, but I think no one has taken a ritual book. (Please correct me if I'm wrong). If that's so, then I'd like Barrington to do so. I think it's useful long-term for the group, and helps secure a niche for him and adds richness to his character. In a few levels, it gives the party access to water walking and water breathing as well. Ah, but how does this relate to being Enlightened, I hear you ask! Easy.  

Jim lives in a world of magic, but believes in reason. There is much he needs to explain that science has not quantified or measured. The 18th C is a period of attempts at systemization (the "Age of Wonders") and he has more wonders that need explaining. His Ritual book constitutes his original scientific research into understanding the universe. The 18th C. firmly believed in Aether, the medium by which gravity and electricity was conveyed. Part of what Jim is doing is explaining the workings of Aether and other ineffable substances as best he can. He may be right -- that's really irrelevant.  He believes he is right, and that reason will explain what those around him see as the workings of magicians, loas, or petty divinities. 

The changes to the sheet would be:
* adding the above paragraph to the background
* removing Inspiring Leader and taking Ritual Caster feat (he meets the prereq with Wis, but would have Int-based spells. To my knowledge no Wizard rituals establish a DC based on Intelligence).
* changing the bonus language (Island Carib) to Latin. I had a reason for Island Carib, but this would trump it.
* adding a book with Alarm, Tenser's Disk, and (if I would be allowed a third spell) Gentle Repose. [I'm trying to choose spells without personalities -- no find familiar or unseen servant (yet); if they come, they do so because he has seen their workings and sees that they are "in fact" (i.e. maybe not in fact) operating through the manipulation of aether.]

The main change to play would be: 
* the time 1000-1200 in his cabin would be dedicated to scientific researches (and forgery, when needed). 
* rituals cast would be expressed in terms of his understandings of aether.
* time spent transcribing spells found (on scrolls, or from wizards) would involve "translating" the supernatural mumbo-jumbo into reasonable and sensible Latin (such rituals would then be an exception to the doubt from his status as being enlightened). 

2. Role on Ship. So by removing Inspiring Leader, that reduces the rivalry for the captaincy and eliminates some redundancy. He has not worked with Queenie before, but can take any of a number of positions as desired. He has insight and so can serve as Quartermaster.  He can be a Gunner, or Master. There is no doubt he is ambitious and wants recognition, but this removes the obvious conflict with Queenie at the start (and gives it opportunity to grow over time as they have experiences with one another; I think he does *want* to be captain.

3. Fortunes: 
a. "At Sea": I never qualified where he learned to navigate with the fortune. Can it be under Ben Hornigold? (He would have served with Blackbeard/Teach, then, possibly when Barrington was known under a different name).
b. "Magic Trinkets"/"Haunted": I think I am interested in adding this pair, if only because magic items are rare. I recognize the value of gauntlets of swimming when at sea, but I think that making the hat-that-keeps-returning to him a headband of intellect means (a) there is an irony in his best scientific researches being driven by a non-scientific (magical) force, and (b) it gives him bonuses to skills he's not proficient in, making him more useful overall but perhaps not unbalancing. (Other stats at 19 would obviously be better for him, but Int has the flavour, and is traditionally granted with headwear.) Jim might not even be fully aware how much cleverer he is when he's wearing his hat. I'm completely fine if this is not okay, given Enlightened. I also know that in 3 weeks there's going to be a full list of uncommon magic items, but this feels right.

4. Maneuvers. Just to be clear: 
a. the disarming attack allows you to disarm an opponent. It is my belief that if this happens in melee, I could pick up the object (or at least kick it away) before the opponent gets to act (and pick it up for free). 
b. the pushing attack allows you to push an opponent up to 15 feet. I would hope that this could conceivably knock boarders into the sea, and that once they've afield a save and been pushed, they could be knocked into the water. 
If those aren't the case, then I'd like to swap them out for Rallying (a kind of mini-Inspiring leader!) and (if necc.) Riposte. 

I think that's it. Thoughts?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Quickleaf said:


> Hah, yeah basically he is the "inside man." But as you'll find there's a lot more to Badouin than just that. du Tourbillon will insist on him being purser, though of course the extent of his actual access to the ship's books/treasure/cargo while at sea is up to the captain and rest of you.




Great:  I've just posted IC some thoughts -- all can be negotiated.



> It works well actually, when you consider that some English and Dutch under a Spanish captain might feel they need "one of their own" to represent them. It makes Jim a bit more of a "man of the people" among the crew. It is also the traditional "runne rup captain" role. And if you all decide to lock up firearms when not in battle, it puts control over when to give crew members guns in the hands of the Lawful Good guy.




I love the amount of credit I am getting for having written that as Barrington's alignment. The deception is working perfectly... (lol).



> Aww... Too bad!
> 
> Good luck with the job search and your other games!




Indeed. Too bad.


----------



## fireinthedust

[MENTION=11530]Kira[/MENTION]ya:  Agreed!  Seemed like a fun character.

Does this mean we should contact one of the others who expressed interest?


----------



## Unsung

@_*Kobold Stew*_- Not meant to discourage you in any way, as I do really like the idea of having a scientist on board.  But just to prevent overlap: clerics and druids (and technically bards too, in a way) can cast any ritual-tagged spell they have prepared as a ritual instead of using the slot, while wizards can cast any ritual spell directly from their spellbook without even needing to have it prepared. That's not meant to dissuade you from taking the Ritual Caster feat at all, though, since what you might do in that case is take spells that the cleric won't get or that the wizard might not want to take. Water Breathing and Water Walk are 3rd level spells (wizard and cleric respectively) but there are probably some very useful rituals from the druid or bard lists that you could be researching. The combination of which (druid and bard) actually seems to have very much the air of the Enlightenment-era gentleman scientist...


----------



## Quickleaf

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> So, I know we have started playing, but with permission, I'd like to swap some things around on Barrington's sheet.



No worries! This goes for everyone: I am very understanding of "easing into character" as well as getting familiar with the new 5th edition rules. Until you guys level up, feel free to tinker with the mechanics of the character (through please do run them by me first). The only thing I want to avoid are major revisions to a character's story.

Also, you should know that I originally had A LOT more Fortunes, but ended up cutting them out because my ideas weren't yet fully formed. This week, however, expect each of the Fortune lists to grow with 8 new mixed fortunes, 8 new good fortunes, and 8 new ill fortunes. I expect as we adventure for your Fortunes to change with the story or your own ideas (as a rule/guideline your characters can have at most 2 + level / 2 (round down) Fortunes). Once I post those up, if you want to tweak your Fortunes that's cool.

And if anyone has ideas for a new fortune they'd like to see, give 'em to me!



> 1. Rituals. I know we talked about it, but I think no one has taken a ritual book. (Please correct me if I'm wrong). If that's so, then I'd like Barrington to do so. I think it's useful long-term for the group, and helps secure a niche for him and adds richness to his character. In a few levels, it gives the party access to water walking and water breathing as well. Ah, but how does this relate to being Enlightened, I hear you ask! Easy.
> 
> Jim lives in a world of magic, but believes in reason. There is much he needs to explain that science has not quantified or measured. The 18th C is a period of attempts at systemization (the "Age of Wonders") and he has more wonders that need explaining. His Ritual book constitutes his original scientific research into understanding the universe. The 18th C. firmly believed in Aether, the medium by which gravity and electricity was conveyed. Part of what Jim is doing is explaining the workings of Aether and other ineffable substances as best he can. He may be right -- that's really irrelevant. He believes he is right, and that reason will explain what those around him see as the workings of magicians, loas, or petty divinities.



I think it's a great concept! I won't lie, I think Inspiring Leader is an awesome feat for leading a crew into battle (and should always be accompanied by a rousing speech), and that the wizard Old Zef and bard Hugo Van Haan can cover a lot of ritual casting. 

If you like it though, go for it!  It is both flavorful and useful. You could have a lot of fun coming up with scientific or pseudo-scientific reasons for what Alarm, Tenser's Disk, or Gentle Repose are -- I already get some fun ideas! And looking at the rituals you chose, I see that you're covering spells no one else has.



> The main change to play would be:
> * the time 1000-1200 in his cabin would be dedicated to scientific researches (and forgery, when needed).
> * rituals cast would be expressed in terms of his understandings of aether.
> * time spent transcribing spells found (on scrolls, or from wizards) would involve "translating" the supernatural mumbo-jumbo into reasonable and sensible Latin (such rituals would then be an exception to the doubt from his status as being enlightened).



Sounds good to me!



> 2. Role on Ship. So by removing Inspiring Leader, that reduces the rivalry for the captaincy and eliminates some redundancy. He has not worked with Queenie before, but can take any of a number of positions as desired. He has insight and so can serve as Quartermaster. He can be a Gunner, or Master. There is no doubt he is ambitious and wants recognition, but this removes the obvious conflict with Queenie at the start (and gives it opportunity to grow over time as they have experiences with one another; I think he does *want* to be captain.



Sounds good! A Quartermaster or Sailing Master who can fill in as Gunner when needed fits.



> 3. Fortunes:
> a. "At Sea": I never qualified where he learned to navigate with the fortune. Can it be under Ben Hornigold? (He would have served with Blackbeard/Teach, then, possibly when Barrington was known under a different name).



Huh, I though you said he served on the Egret and Jayne McChul's Darkness Comes? Or am I misremembering? Though I do like the idea of him serving under Hornigold, and it's fine if you change it to that.



> b. "Magic Trinkets"/"Haunted": I think I am interested in adding this pair, if only because magic items are rare. I recognize the value of gauntlets of swimming when at sea, but I think that making the hat-that-keeps-returning to him a headband of intellect means (a) there is an irony in his best scientific researches being driven by a non-scientific (magical) force, and (b) it gives him bonuses to skills he's not proficient in, making him more useful overall but perhaps not unbalancing. (Other stats at 19 would obviously be better for him, but Int has the flavour, and is traditionally granted with headwear.) Jim might not even be fully aware how much cleverer he is when he's wearing his hat. I'm completely fine if this is not okay, given Enlightened. I also know that in 3 weeks there's going to be a full list of uncommon magic items, but this feels right.



Sure, that's a nice touch. I get the Magic Trinkets part. But explain the "Haunted" part to me?



> 4. Maneuvers. Just to be clear:
> a. the disarming attack allows you to disarm an opponent. It is my belief that if this happens in melee, I could pick up the object (or at least kick it away) before the opponent gets to act (and pick it up for free).



Picking up an object or kicking it away is probably a "free action" in most cases (though not if you've already used your free action to draw a weapon or such, or under extreme situations like hanging from rigging or fighting on a yardarm). Disarming is also a good use of an opportunity attack.



> b. the pushing attack allows you to push an opponent up to 15 feet. I would hope that this could conceivably knock boarders into the sea, and that once they've afield a save and been pushed, they could be knocked into the water.



I'm inclined to agree. 



> I think that's it. Thoughts?



Looks good, mate! If you like it, I say go for it!


----------



## Quickleaf

fireinthedust said:


> [MENTION=11530]Kira[/MENTION]ya:  Agreed!  Seemed like a fun character.
> 
> Does this mean we should contact one of the others who expressed interest?




I recall [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] expressing interested but was too busy with (his?) own games. Actually, I think 6 players is plenty. I don't feel a pressing need to recruit anyone else unless you all know folks who are dying to join the game or some such.


----------



## Queenie

Can everyone give a little description of what their characters look like? Pretty Please


----------



## Queenie

Also, I am planning on making a first "negotiation" post tonight. So, if you have anything to add... aka money issues pertaining to the ship and crew etc... please share it now! 

Quickleaf, are we to assume that all the money stuff you're talking about in OOG is common knowledge? I just want to make sure Kat and Jim know everything they need to know before facing the Frenchman. 

Also, are you okay with us "metagaming", aka chatting about this stuff / planning in OOG? I just want to triple check I've had GMs that really don't like it.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Can everyone give a little description of what their characters look like? Pretty Please



Aye! Seconded.



Queenie said:


> Quickleaf, are we to assume that all the money stuff you're talking about in OOC is common knowledge? I just want to make sure Kat and Jim know everything they need to know before facing the Frenchman.
> 
> Also, are you okay with us "metagaming", aka chatting about this stuff / planning in OOC? I just want to triple check I've had GMs that really don't like it.



It may not be all common knowledge, but for now we can assume you're all sharing the basic expense information and swapping different ideas about divvying shares, etc.

Yes, I'm OK with metagaming out of character, just put it in OOC or SBLOCK. I'm really laid back about stuff like that


----------



## Kobold Stew

Queenie said:


> Can everyone give a little description of what their characters look like? Pretty Please




I gave a picture! (Though let's assume a maroon coat, rather than the British military red).


----------



## Queenie

So, all this talk of changes... if I am able to switch I am thinking of taking Inspiring Leader. I would have to drop my Cartography Tools and Gaming (Cards) and also one Proficiency, I am thinking either Acrobatics or Intimidation. Both are +6 and would drop to +4. If Barrington isn't going to take it, I'd like to. What do you think?


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] With the Rogues Gallery, is that the place I should post crew / ship stats and stats for NPC henchmen like Badouin? I ask for your ease of findability.



 I personally think everyone should post their character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery and also the NPC's that we need to reference should be there. A perfect example is that KS posted a picture of his character but I didn't know that or catch it the first time and I have no idea where everyone's else characters are in this thread. And definitely don't have hours to re go through these 15 pages! I have never had anything like ship stats before. I really like how you have so much info in the first and third (I think) posts here. But maybe the ship stats over there would help too. If it's not overly onerous for you, I think we should give it a try. The first post here is getting pretty large.

From my own experience in the past, if there is a lot of info to be had, I think the GM's start the OOC or Rules thread and basically post a "holder" of like the first 3 or 4 posts, whatever they think they will need.. You know, "Hold for GM," then they can go back and edit posts with the information and it's all nice and neat up front. 



Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As fun as this seems to be, I am not going to be able to keep up.
> 
> I shall have to drop out.
> 
> *pouty faces*




Really sorry to hear that. Katerina will always be thankful for her help 



Kobold Stew said:


> I gave a picture! (Though let's assume a maroon coat, rather than the British military red).



 Nice pic! He looks like a straight and narrow kind of guy - Norrington from POTC?


----------



## Queenie

Kobold Stew said:


> I gave a picture! (Though let's assume a maroon coat, rather than the British military red).




But how old is he? Young adult or adult?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Thanks for the tip! I will post the ship & crew to our Rogues Gallery.

I know there is a lot to absorb... What I've tried to do is pace things out a bit. There's not going to be any seafaring for the first adventure/level, so it's all about getting into your characters, the setting, and so forth. Once everyone is good and settled in then I'll start to bring in the ship stuff. And even then if you are the sort of player who doesn't like more complex rules / information tracking, then just pay attention to the story stuff and let others/myself take care of it.

Also, I've almost finished up my second round of Fortunes. Here's a preview list of the new Fortunes. Trying to get to a total of 20 Fortunes of each type (yes, I am a little OCD  ), so I have just a few more to write up. I'll take any special requests.

MIXED FORTUNES 7/8
Brethren of the Coast
Casanova
Fish Tales
Quicksilver Eyes
Rogue-a-Plotting
Weather Pains
Whiskey Johnny
?

GOOD FORTUNES 7/8
Armed to the Teeth
Fencing School
Immortality
Lucky Ship's Cat
Secrets of the Deep
Ship Mage
Voodoo Rituals
?

ILL FORTUNES 6/8
Beastie Bait
Between the Devil and the Deep Sea
Grog-headed
Marooned
Obsessed with Treasure
Phobia
?
?


----------



## Hannerdyn

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As fun as this seems to be, I am not going to be able to keep up.
> 
> I shall have to drop out.
> 
> *pouty faces*




Well that's too bad. I know we'll see you around. Hopefully by the time I run my game you'll be ready (if you're willing).



Queenie said:


> Can everyone give a little description of what their characters look like? Pretty Please




It's in the IC post, but it's as good a description as there is:

_"His coat was green, but subtle enough to miss being garish. The silver buttons were recently cleaned and his kerchief was that dirty-white that alerted everyone that he had no talent for laundry. He wore no hat, as was custom for dwarves, and instead proudly showed off a head of hair boldly red and cut to reveal two long strips of scalp on either side of his head. This combined with the intricate braiding of both hair and beard showed him to be of a house of some low nobility, that he was the third of seven sons, and that he had seen 25 winters. brass rings and wax held all the details of his hair in place.

This aside, he was ugly. His nose was red, his eyes over-large, green and kind. There was scarring from a burn or perhaps a disease on one side of his face, and his ruddy pink hide seemed forever on the verge of blistering."

_And this is from his sheet:

_"Hugo Van Haan is ugly, even for a dwarf. His bulbous, red nose has seen at least two breaks, he’s short and pudgy, his red hair is styled in a garish mohawk (the style of New World natives), his mustache waxed and curled downward and his beard and fingers set with several brass rings. Scars line a side of his face and redden with his ruddy complexion. Green eyes that would normally be regarded as captivating only add to the numbered oddities in Hugo’s face.

Hugo adores fine clothes, stockings, ruffles and silks. Being on a ship persuades him not an inch into more utilitarian clothes."_


----------



## Queenie

*[5e] Spell & Crossbones (FULL)*



Quickleaf said:


> And even then if you are the sort of player who doesn't like more complex rules / information tracking, then just pay attention to the story stuff and let others/myself take care of it.



   Ding Ding Ding!! Winner winner chicken dinner!

You wrote that just for me, didn't you? 



Quickleaf said:


> Also, I've almost finished up my second round of Fortunes. Here's a preview list of the new Fortunes. Trying to get to a total of 20 Fortunes of each type (yes, I am a little OCD  ), so I have just a few more to write up. I'll take any special requests.
> 
> MIXED FORTUNES 7/8
> Brethren of the Coast
> Casanova
> Fish Tales
> Quicksilver Eyes
> Rogue-a-Plotting
> Weather Pains
> Whiskey Johnny
> ?
> 
> GOOD FORTUNES 7/8
> Armed to the Teeth
> Fencing School
> Immortality
> Lucky Ship's Cat
> Secrets of the Deep
> Ship Mage
> Voodoo Rituals
> ?
> 
> ILL FORTUNES 6/8
> Beastie Bait
> Between the Devil and the Deep Sea
> Grog-headed
> Marooned
> Obsessed with Treasure
> Phobia
> ?
> ?




Wow they sound so cool! And mysterious! I wish I had some empty room... Yaknow, just in case  

I *almost* took Vice - Floozy. Cause, live for the moment and all that. Right? Casanova sounds interesting.....


----------



## Queenie

Maldavos said:


> Well that's too bad. I know we'll see you around. Hopefully by the time I run my game you'll be ready (if you're willing).




OOhhhh what game are you going to run?? 





Maldavos said:


> It's in the IC post, but it's as good a description as there is:
> 
> _"His coat was green, but subtle enough to miss being garish. The silver buttons were recently cleaned and his kerchief was that dirty-white that alerted everyone that he had no talent for laundry. He wore no hat, as was custom for dwarves, and instead proudly showed off a head of hair boldly red and cut to reveal two long strips of scalp on either side of his head. This combined with the intricate braiding of both hair and beard showed him to be of a house of some low nobility, that he was the third of seven sons, and that he had seen 25 winters. brass rings and wax held all the details of his hair in place.
> 
> This aside, he was ugly. His nose was red, his eyes over-large, green and kind. There was scarring from a burn or perhaps a disease on one side of his face, and his ruddy pink hide seemed forever on the verge of blistering."
> 
> _And this is from his sheet:
> 
> _"Hugo Van Haan is ugly, even for a dwarf. His bulbous, red nose has seen at least two breaks, he’s short and pudgy, his red hair is styled in a garish mohawk (the style of New World natives), his mustache waxed and curled downward and his beard and fingers set with several brass rings. Scars line a side of his face and redden with his ruddy complexion. Green eyes that would normally be regarded as captivating only add to the numbered oddities in Hugo’s face.
> 
> Hugo adores fine clothes, stockings, ruffles and silks. Being on a ship persuades him not an inch into more utilitarian clothes."_



 That was PERFECT!! You are such a good writer.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Queenie said:


> OOhhhh what game are you going to run??
> 
> 
> 
> That was PERFECT!! You are such a good writer.




Aww, shucks. Thank you! 

As to the game I'll PM you. I don't want to distract from Quickleaf's thread of mighty pirating.


----------



## Queenie

Queenie said:


> So, all this talk of changes... if I am able to switch I am thinking of taking Inspiring Leader. I would have to drop my Cartography Tools and Gaming (Cards) and also one Proficiency, I am thinking either Acrobatics or Intimidation. Both are +6 and would drop to +4. If Barrington isn't going to take it, I'd like to. What do you think?




Quickleaf... Just in case you missed this with the flurry of posting.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> So, all this talk of changes... if I am able to switch I am thinking of taking Inspiring Leader. I would have to drop my Cartography Tools and Gaming (Cards) and also one Proficiency, I am thinking either Acrobatics or Intimidation. Both are +6 and would drop to +4. If Barrington isn't going to take it, I'd like to. What do you think?



It sounds like Barrington is taking Ritual Caster instead, so sure go for Inspiring Leader if you'd like. I think it would suit Katarina well!

 [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] I feel like a thread of mighty pirating should be a magic item  Good luck with the game you're planning too!


----------



## Quickleaf

*New Fortunes*



			
				Queenie said:
			
		

> I *almost* took Vice - Floozy. Cause, live for the moment and all that. Right? Casanova sounds interesting.....



Haha, so by "negotiation" you mean... 

Ok! I've got most of the new Fortunes done, so here they are! 

Bear in mind that Fencing School and Voodoo Rituals involve converting d20 material from Skull & Bones and I'm trying to distill them into as simple yet flavorful and interesting a form as I can, so it will take me a bit longer to get those done. And, as always, I will update the original post with these new Fortunes.

[SBLOCK=Mixed Fortunes (New)]
[h3]Mixed Fortunes (New)[/h3]
Brethren of the Coast: You are a member of a loose coalition of pirates and privateers based in Tortuga called the Brethren of the Coast. The Brethren sometimes join in raids together, share leads on potential treasure, and don't attack one another's ships. They have their origins in Protestant privateers who raided Catholic French and Spanish shipping and territories. As a member of the Brethren, you are required to hold to certain standards of conduct (as defined in the ship's Articles) including legislative decision-making, a defined hierarchy of command, establishing disability insurance, and equitable division on resources. Spain, in particular, ruthlessly hunts down the Brethren.

Casanova: You are a Lothario, Don Juan, Bluebeard, femme fatale, or temptress. You have paramours in most every port you visit who may provide you with favors, or who you may choose to entertain so as to take advantage of them later while they're sound asleep. However, your proclivities tend to embroil you in dramas ranging from scandalous affairs with married men or women, to condemnation by clerics secretly jealous of your affections.

Fish Tales: You are prone to exaggerated accounts of your and your companions' adventures. When you tell a riveting tale of exaggerated truth to a new audience, you may make a Perfomance check (DC 25 - the Fame of the main PC involved). If you succeed, the main PC involved in your story gains +1 Fame as people buy the tale hook, line, and sinker. If you fail by 5 or more, there is an unintended repercussion to your sharing of the tale, but no change in Fame. If you fail by 10 or more, you and the main PC involved in your story both lose -1 Fame as everyone decries your fish tale.

Quicksilver Eyes: You must have lost a Life (or take a -1 Life penalty) to take this fortune. You had a close brush with death that opened your eyes to the other side. With an action you can enter a state of profound concentration allowing you to see invisible and ethereal creatures within 30 feet for up to 1 minute (concentration), though for each time you attempt this beyond once per day you take a level of Exhaustion. However, your strange supernatural looking eyes seriously unsettle superstitious people.

Pirate Hobby: Doldrums? Long days at port? Marooned on a tropical island? Waiting at the tavern for hung over companions to awake? What's a pirate to do in his or her spare time? You've picked up an odd hobby and gotten very, very good at it. Some examples include insult arm wresting, spitting contests, jig dance-offs, coconut tree climbing contests, card throwing, stone skipping, sealion call imitating, sea shanty competitions, and other silliness. Gain +1 Fame, and when engaging in your specific hobby you add double your proficiency bonus on the check. However, a string of competitors will always rise to challenge you for the title of "Best ________ in the Caribbean", and they will be very persistent and annoying.

Rogue-a-Plotting: You are the proverbial Long John Silver, constantly undermining the authority of those around you, and would see yourself in the Captain's seat. When you're captain gain +2 Sway checks. When you're challenging a captain for leadership, gain +4 Sway checks. However, authority figures and ship captains tend to suspect you of treachery regardless of your guilt or innocence, and you have an Enemy (see the ill fortune) whose authority you undermined in the past.

Weather Pains: Pains in your joints and bad headaches warn you when a storm is coming, giving you at least a few hours to prepare or change heading. However, you suffer a level of exhaustion each time this occurs.

Whiskey Johnny: Your prodigious skill at drinking leaves you standing in drinking competitions where lesser fools fall. You gain advantage on Constitution saves to avoid becoming intoxicated, and you can fight while intoxicated without suffering disadvantage on your attack rolls. However at the start of any given day, when you had acces to rum the night before, there is a 50% chance you wake up hung over and are useless on the ship until noon. Taking the Vice (alcohol) ill fortune would be apropos, but not required.
[/sblock]
[SBLOCK=Good Fortunes (New)]
[h3]Good Fortunes (New)[/h3]
Armed to the Teeth: You are armed to the teeth, and short of being strip-searched or magically searched you always manage to conceal at least one small weapon on your person. Gain any two weapon of your choice, and if either are firearms 12 shot and powder for each. In addition gain one of the following masterwork weapon options.


> Long Musket: As per a musket, except the range is 50/150, and it cannot be fired at adjacent targets.
> Double Barrel Musket: As per a musket, except it holds 2 shot which it fires separately before needing to reload.
> Double Barrel Pistol: As per a pistol, except it holds 2 shot which it fires separately before needing to reload.
> 3 Bombs: As an action, you can light a bomb and throw it up to 60 feet. Each creature within 5 feet of that point (a 10-ft diameter blast) must make a DC 12 Dexterity saving throw or takes 3d6 fire damage. Flammables are lit on fire by the explosion.
> 12 Silver Bullets




*Fencing School: _work in progress..._.

Free Diver: You worked as a diver on one of the Caribbean islands, whether recovering pearls for a wizard's spell components, recovering treasure from sunken wrecks, or spearfishing. You can hold your breath for 5 + your Constitution modifier in minutes (instead of just your Constitution modifier in minutes), and know techniques to avoid shallow water blackout and handle water pressures at 100 feet depth.

Immortality:You will never die of old age, and thus are immune to effects that age you. Perhaps you are attuned to magical Lazarus pools somewhere that allow you to be rejuvenated in their waters? Perhaps you drank from the Fountain of Youth? Perhaps you cut a deal with the Devil?

Lucky Ship's Cat: You have a polydactyl cat (cat with extra toes), a black cat, or a cat (or other animal mascot) otherwise believed to be lucky by sailors. Your cat is an excellent hunter and keeps the rodent population down, allowing you to re-roll any random encounters pertaining to rats or rat-borne disease. Moreover, so long as your cat is well fed and well treated, the crew gain +1 morale. Only one player may take this fortune.

Secrets of the Deep: This fortune is best suited for warlocks with a Pact of the Great Old One or other characters who've had close contact with the watery Abyss. Gain one of the following secrets of the deep when you take this fortune. 


> You intuitively understand how to operate gateways/planar passages to the Abyss, and can understand Quallith (the alien Braille writing of the Illithid).
> You automatically differentiate different kinds of merfolk (Jenny Hannivers, Onijegi, Sea Monks, Merfolk, Merrow, or Sirens) and knows considerable lore about them.
> Merfolk (Jenny Hannivers, Onijegi, Sea Monks, Merfolk, Merrow, or Sirens) will never harm you.
> Your tattoo, or other remark upon you, writhes and changes slightly when any Sea Beastie is drawing near, granting you advance warning, but causing you crippling albeit fleeting pain.
> You had a vision during your "awakening" by the Great Old One(s), a vision of how to read a map on the back of a scarred sailor; this map would lead you to what you most desire, but it would come at a price. The map would also grant advantage on some island encounter rolls and provide other secret benefits.
> You realized there is a conspiracy of others like you out there when you "awakened", only they are willing servants of the Great Old One(s). They call themselves The Cabal. Sometimes their dreams bleed together and you gain secret knowledge of their plans.
> You constantly fight a subtle madness from your "awakening", however you can automatically recognize signs of madness in others and can "eavesdrop" on nearby telepathic conversations.
> (Warlock Pact of the Blade) Your pact blade is a Cthonic artifact slowly materializing into the world, becoming more real with each use of your pact blade. This means it gains power as a rare magic item following the story, but also gains malign intelligence and heralds some coming disaster.




Ship Mage:You must be able to cast spells to take this fortune. You served aboard at least one vessel as Ship Mage and picked up minor magical tricks of the sea along the way. Gain a bonus cantrip from one of the ship mage cantrips below (_booming captain's voice, buoyancy, drowned likeness, false flag, ghost rigging, mariner's boon_). In addition, when you gain a cantrip you may choose from these ship mage cantrips.

*Voodoo Rituals: _work in progress..._
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Ill Fortunes (New)]
[h3]Ill Fortunes (New)[/h3]
Beastie Bait: There is some beastie, usually a sea beastie, that is after you with a vengeance. Maybe it got a taste of your leg and wants more? Maybe you killed its offspring or stole its treasure? Whatever the case, settle on a suitable beastie with the DM. Whenever your party would roll on the beastie table suiting that beastie's natural environment (port, sea, island, abyss), roll twice; if the beastie comes up on either die take that result, otherwise take the result of your first roll. Naturally, should you encounter the beastie it preferentially seeks you out.

Between the Devil and the Deep Sea: There is a war for your soul, matey, but not between heaven and hell. No, the Devil wants your soul as does the Abyss. Both send fiendish agents to corrupt you and lure you to disaster. These agents will be disguised as NPCs whose vying for your soul will land you in "between a rock and a hard place" situations.

Grog-headed: Grog was a mixture of rum and water used to ration out rum and keep up morale. A "grog-head" is one who could get drunk off of grog, thus someone who couldn't handle their liquor. After one glass of any real alcohol you are intoxicated. Other sailors and pirates enjoy giving you a hard time about this and challenging you to drinking matches.

Marooned: You were recently marooned on an island, sandbar, or cay with little to nothing in the way of food, left to survive by your own wits. During this time any wealth you had which wasn't on your person was taken by others (often those who marooned you), and any social status you had was lost or significantly diminished. You probably have strong feelings about the place you were marooned, and you should choose a suitable name for it (e.g. Skull Island, Albatross Rock, White Sands Cay).

Obsessed with Treasure: You have an unhealthy fascination with treasure; all things bright and glittery draw you in like a moth to a flame. When confronted with a treasure you can't help but handle several pieces of it right away or, if unable to handle it, stare transfixed for a round. You always try to take more than your fair share of a prize when doing so won't raise the hackles of your companions...usually because they won't find out.

Outlaw Slave: Most of the slaves in the Caribbean are from the African nations of Ashanti, Dahomey, and Oyo, though some Carib and Arawaks are enslaved, and a rare few white indentured servants still exist (or Europeans who escaped Barbary slavers). Regardless of your origin, you escaped your cruel enslavement, though not unmarked. You might bear a brand marking you as property, or perhaps an ear or buttock was cut off for a previous failed attempt at escape. African escaped slaves are known as Maroons (England, France, and the Netherlands) or Cimarrones (Spain). Slave hunters called "ranchers" have been sent by your former master to hunt you down, and are within their legal rights to do so according to the laws of the colonial powers.

Phobia: You have an irrational fear of something, which you will go to extreme lengths to avoid and probably react to hysterically or simply freeze up. Some interesting phobias include astraphobia (fear of storms), blennophobia (fear of slime), claustrophobia (fear of tight spaces), demonophobia (fear of djab and fiends), entomophobia (fear of insects), icthyphobia (fear of fish/sharks), necrophobia (fear of corpses/undead), ophidiophobia (fear of snakes), pyrophobia (fear of fire), spectrophobia (fear of ghosts), or tomophobia (fear of surgery).

Touched: You are convinced you have the power to do something you cannot actually do. A classic example would be delusions that you possess magic you do not actually have. Another might be thinking you are the greatest bluffer in the world when, in fact, you are not. It's meant to be a comical fortune, but could also be played seriously.
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Ship Mage Cantrips]
Booming Captain's Voice
_Enchantment cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 120 ft
Components: V, S
Duration: Up to 1 minute

You shout to get the crew's attention. For the next minute, the Captain of the ship you are aboard (or whoever you consider Captain if there's a dispute or mutiny) gains +1 Sway checks and their voice is magically amplified voice to carry above even storm winds.

Buoyancy
_Abjuration cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Components: V, S, M (a piece of pumice)
Duration: Up to 1 hour

A creature or object (weighing no more than 250 pounds) you touch resists sinking on its own, and if currently submerged will rise to the surface. If an affected creature tries to dive under, they must make a DC 20 Athletics check to stay submerged, There are practical limits, like the creature or object not floating to the surface if restrained or something blocking its route up. This spell lasts for up to 1 hour or until you cast it again on a different creature or object.

Drowned Likeness
_Necromancy cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Components: V, S, M (a mirror with water poured over it)
Duration: Up to 1 minute, concentration

One creature you touch either gains the likeness of a drowned creature or, if they are already drowned, they assume their likeness as if they were freshly dead (and the corpse identifiable). This seeming lasts only as long as you maintain touch and concentration, for up to one minute.

False Flag
_Illusion cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Special
Components: V, S, M (a small canvas version of the flag you wish to imitate)
Duration: Up to 1 hour, concentration

You cause the flag of the ship you currently are aboard to blur and adopt the likeness of another flag you have seen. This illusion only fools those who are over 200 feet away; any closer and a blurred view of the ship's actual flag becomes visible. You must concentrate to maintain the illusion which can last for up to 1 hour.

Ghost Rigging
_Conjuration cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action, or 1 reaction taken when you or a creature within 30 of you falls
Range: 30 feet
Components: V, S, M (ship's rigging or an equivalent large amount of rope or line)
Duration: Instantaneous

You conjure a long length of rope to lash out at your command toward a creature in range. If the target is unwilling, make a melee spell attack. If the attack hits, and the target is Large or smaller, slide the target 15 feet in any direction. If you hoist them upward, they are now in the ship's rigging.

In addition, you may cast this spell as a reaction when a Large or smaller creature within 30 feet of you falls. If they are unwilling, roll attack as above. If the attack hits or they are willing, the creature takes no falling damage and is instead left hanging from the rope wrapped about a limb. A creature left hanging from rope is grappled and must cut itself free (falling 10 feet), make a check to escape a grapple as if you were holding them, or be freed by another.

Mariner's Boon
_Divination cantrip_
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Self
Components: V, S
Duration: Instantaneous

This spell was developed by ship mages to assist in common shipboard tasks. You perform one of the following tasks:

You gaze upon a magical compass invisible to all but you which points north before vanishing.
You raise your hand off the rail of the ship and get a sense for the current water depth.
You turn your face to the wind, sensing the next change to wind coming before sunrise or sunset (whichever comes first).
You gaze toward the horizon, viewing far away objects at double size.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

*pulls up a chair and sits in it backwards, slouching forward over the seat's  back*

So. You have a problem...and I have a problem. Your problem is that someone has had to drop out of your game. I sympathize. It's rough sometimes. There's no need to panic though. I'm here to help.

*takes a long drag on a cigarette and blows out smoke*

My problem? It's simple, really. I want to be a pirate.

So maybe we can help each other.

Since Kiraya's games are updating pretty slowly, things aren't as hectic as I'd thought they'd be. 

What do you say, captain sir?

(^_^)


----------



## Quickleaf

A reminder to everyone that I just posted about 24 new Fortunes.



Shayuri said:


> *pulls up a chair and sits in it backwards, slouching forward over the seat's  back*
> 
> So. You have a problem...and I have a problem. Your problem is that someone has had to drop out of your game. I sympathize. It's rough sometimes. There's no need to panic though. I'm here to help.
> 
> *takes a long drag on a cigarette and blows out smoke*
> 
> My problem? It's simple, really. I want to be a pirate.
> 
> So maybe we can help each other.
> 
> Since Kiraya's games are updating pretty slowly, things aren't as hectic as I'd thought they'd be.
> 
> What do you say, captain sir?
> 
> (^_^)



Haha, aye, I'm fine with you joining our merry band of pirates if everyone else is.  As long as I'm not poaching off  [MENTION=6755061]Kiraya_TiDrekan[/MENTION]'s game!

But before you roam our pirate seas, answer for me my questions three... 

1. What sort of pirate did you have in mind? There's a lot of info in the original post on character creation and the current party. Check it out!

2. Which role(s) on ships do you see yourself fulfilling? I think the main need is for a Sailing Master or First Mate. Of course, you could always double up as an extra Gunner too.

3. Since we've just started playing, what sort of an entrance would you like to have in the game?


----------



## Shayuri

Oh, no poaching. I'm not quitting anything. You have questions! Questions that need answers!

_1. What sort of pirate did you have in mind? There's a lot of info in the original post on character creation and the current party. Check it out!_

Oh, I have been. It is a chewy mouthful of goodness. I'm deciding on class and role before I get too attached to a specific concept, to make sure there's no toe-stepping on my part.

_ 2. Which role(s) on ships do you see yourself fulfilling? I think the main need is for a Sailing Master, First Mate (optional), and/or an extra Gunner._

Sailing Master or First Mate seem the most appealing...I am reading that stuff now.

_ 3. Since we've just started playing, what sort of an entrance would you like to have in the game?_

I see a few possibilities. The first is that I could have been observing the party meet with the Frenchman, and have been trailing them, keeping a discrete eye on them...sizing them up to see if I want to throw in my lot with them. And then I decide to do so! Ideally in a sufficiently persuasive manner that they agree. 

The second would be perhaps be someone encountered en route; a survivor of a previous shipwreck, or castaway, or someone who was thrown overboard by accident or malice (or justice?) or the like.

Thirdly, I could have been originally employed by a competing expedition, but our relationship soured and I decided to spite them by not just walking away, but signing up with their rivals. Oh, the PCs have rivals? THEY DO NOW! BWAHAHA!

And so on.


----------



## Shayuri

Okay! Because I am me, I have a few ideas that I will throw out for approval before settling in and detailing. I have a lot of druid ideas, because druids haven't been pitched yet and you only have one cleric and he's multiclassed so healing is probably going to be a thing. 

1) Spooky voodoo priestess. Probably a druid of the land. I'm liking the crazy eye fortune for her. She's on the journey because she says the spirits told her to come, but I'm thinking there's really a much more personal reason for it. She likes using a lot of smoke and mirrors along with magic, so it's not clear to those not in the know where the difference lies. Her superstitions are an affectation though, to give her words more weight among the crew.

2) Druid/ranger bounty hunter! This would be a Druid of the Moon, an elf who always gets her man...or what remains of his soggy corpse as the case may be. Her mark was on that ship, and she is going to verify his death, or stay on the trail if he survived. It's not just honor pressing her forward though; this target is personal.

3) HALFLING MONK OF DOOM. Tiny and cheerful and full of whupass! Possessed of a wanderlust that has brought her all over, and a curiosity that has seen her learning all kinds of strange and exotic techniques; this half-pint ground-pounder is seeking a strange artifact that went down with the ship, to save herself from a grim-yet-possibly-spectacular fate!

4) Lyceus Kellimar, high elf eldritch knight/wizard, on a hunt for his long-lost sister! He's all grim and broody and is Serious Business and stuff!


----------



## Quickleaf

OK! Huge update to Fortunes in the original post!



Shayuri said:


> 1) Spooky voodoo priestess. Probably a druid of the land. I'm liking the crazy eye fortune for her. She's on the journey because she says the spirits told her to come, but I'm thinking there's really a much more personal reason for it. She likes using a lot of smoke and mirrors along with magic, so it's not clear to those not in the know where the difference lies. Her superstitions are an affectation though, to give her words more weight among the crew.
> 
> 2) Druid/ranger bounty hunter! This would be a Druid of the Moon, an elf who always gets her man...or what remains of his soggy corpse as the case may be. Her mark was on that ship, and she is going to verify his death, or stay on the trail if he survived. It's not just honor pressing her forward though; this target is personal.



As much as part of me loves seeing DOOM and Halfling in the same sentence, I'd say one of these two sounds the most compelling  And I agree with your sentiment about the utility of more healing for the party.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm! Looking the party over, it's an interesting situation. Lots of folks leaning on ranged attacks, which is to be expected. Aridha is great in melee...so that's a plus. But she's not as good at spells, including healing.

But then, even a pure caster druid is not really a spectacular healer, so...

I will need to play with builds to see which I like better. Storywise they're pretty much dead even for me.

More soon!


----------



## Queenie

Welcome Shay!

I personally think we need more magic, especially because we're not going to come across much on our own. Fenris moved to Wizard, which was awesome, and we have our cleric. Barrington may take a ritual? But I agree that healing is necessary and other magics would be most welcome too. I don't think you can have enough magic. 

In the end, play what you will have fun with. 

But, we have enough grumpy dwarves lol.


----------



## Shayuri

Nah, my concepts are either human or elf. I can't get into a dwarf mindset. 

And more magic is a given. I will be either multiclassed druid or pure druid. Either way, plenty of magic.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Shayuri said:


> 1) Spooky voodoo priestess. Probably a druid of the land. I'm liking the crazy eye fortune for her. She's on the journey because she says the spirits told her to come, but I'm thinking there's really a much more personal reason for it. She likes using a lot of smoke and mirrors along with magic, so it's not clear to those not in the know where the difference lies. Her superstitions are an affectation though, to give her words more weight among the crew.




Spooky voodoo preistess! Ask her for directions and she kills a chicken.




Shayuri said:


> I can't get into a dwarf mindset.






Queenie said:


> But, we have enough grumpy dwarves lol.




Hey hey HEY! I came for a game, not a hate crime.


----------



## Shayuri

And you got both! No no, there's no charge for the first time. Consider it a gift. 

As for the chicken-killing, that's pretty much Nia's answer for anything. Only she doesn't then say anything. She just hands you the chicken.

She's found it stops most folks from pestering her with pointless questions, which is good.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Reconciling some kind of Druid with a Sailing Master would be both an interesting twist and fun conceptual challenge.

Also, the Ranger's natural explorer ability seems like it would ver very useful at sea. Might need a bit of interpretation/tweaking, but still plenty awesome. Plus Ranger could bring some more melee fighting.

As for healing, I forgot about a couple things: Gentleman Jim & Katarina both have Second Wind, and Hugo has Song of Rest. Those are not abilities to brush off. So the need for healing magic might be less than I originally thought.


----------



## Shayuri

Not tooooooooo hard, looking at the description. A druid who has a lot of experience with the sea...with the Sailor background...could do just fine, I think. An island 'sea witch' type druid is what I'm looking at for Nia. Any word on the 'voodoo ritual' Fortune, by the way? I might go for that if I decide to proceed with that concept.


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> Not tooooooooo hard, looking at the description. A druid who has a lot of experience with the sea...with the Sailor background...could do just fine, I think. An island 'sea witch' type druid is what I'm looking at for Nia. Any word on the 'voodoo ritual' Fortune, by the way? I might go for that if I decide to proceed with that concept.



Voodoo Rituals: You must be a spellcaster to take this fortune. You can perform Voodoo rituals which allow you to petition Loa to teach you new spells (even those outside your class list), greatly modify the scope of existing spells (e.g. Cast hex on an entire port? You can try!), summon a djab (dark spirit) whose name you know (though they're free to act as they please), and in general do stuff that breaks the D&D spellcasting rules. However, Voodoo has its own rules. Every Voodoo ritual involves a sacrifice and a skill check (based on the nature of the required ritual) to determine its success; failure often means being saddled with a "burden" by a displeased Loa. Temporary possession is also possible, irregardless of success.


----------



## Shayuri

HMMM

That is a powerful argument in favor of Nia.

I will make a decision soon.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Haha, so by "negotiation" you mean...
> 
> Ok! I've got most of the new Fortunes done, so here they are!
> 
> Bear in mind that Fencing School and Voodoo Rituals involve converting d20 material from Skull & Bones and I'm trying to distill them into as simple yet flavorful and interesting a form as I can, so it will take me a bit longer to get those done. And, as always, I will update the original post with these new Fortunes.
> 
> [SBLOCK=Mixed Fortunes (New)]
> [h3]Mixed Fortunes (New)[/h3]
> Brethren of the Coast: You are a member of a loose coalition of pirates and privateers based in Tortuga called the Brethren of the Coast. The Brethren sometimes join in raids together, share leads on potential treasure, and don't attack one another's ships. They have their origins in Protestant privateers who raided Catholic French and Spanish shipping and territories. As a member of the Brethren, you are required to hold to certain standards of conduct (as defined in the ship's Articles) including legislative decision-making, a defined hierarchy of command, establishing disability insurance, and equitable division on resources. Spain, in particular, ruthlessly hunts down the Brethren.
> 
> Casanova: You are a Lothario, Don Juan, Bluebeard, femme fatale, or temptress. You have paramours in most every port you visit who may provide you with favors, or who you may choose to entertain so as to take advantage of them later while they're sound asleep. However, your proclivities tend to embroil you in dramas ranging from scandalous affairs with married men or women, to condemnation by clerics secretly jealous of your affections.
> 
> Fish Tales: You are prone to exaggerated accounts of your and your companions' adventures. When you tell a riveting tale of exaggerated truth to a new audience, you may make a Perfomance check (DC 25 - the Fame of the main PC involved). If you succeed, the main PC involved in your story gains +1 Fame as people buy the tale hook, line, and sinker. If you fail by 5 or more, there is an unintended repercussion to your sharing of the tale, but no change in Fame. If you fail by 10 or more, you and the main PC involved in your story both lose -1 Fame as everyone decries your fish tale.
> 
> Quicksilver Eyes: You must have lost a Life (or take a -1 Life penalty) to take this fortune. You had a close brush with death that opened your eyes to the other side. With an action you can enter a state of profound concentration allowing you to see invisible and ethereal creatures within 30 feet for up to 1 minute (concentration), though for each time you attempt this beyond once per day you take a level of Exhaustion. However, your strange supernatural looking eyes seriously unsettle superstitious people.
> 
> Pirate Hobby: Doldrums? Long days at port? Marooned on a tropical island? Waiting at the tavern for hung over companions to awake? What's a pirate to do in his or her spare time? You've picked up an odd hobby and gotten very, very good at it. Some examples include insult arm wresting, spitting contests, jig dance-offs, coconut tree climbing contests, card throwing, stone skipping, sealion call imitating, sea shanty competitions, and other silliness. Gain +1 Fame, and when engaging in your specific hobby you add double your proficiency bonus on the check. However, a string of competitors will always rise to challenge you for the title of "Best ________ in the Caribbean", and they will be very persistent and annoying.
> 
> Rogue-a-Plotting: You are the proverbial Long John Silver, constantly undermining the authority of those around you, and would see yourself in the Captain's seat. When you're captain gain +2 Sway checks. When you're challenging a captain for leadership, gain +4 Sway checks. However, authority figures and ship captains tend to suspect you of treachery regardless of your guilt or innocence, and you have an Enemy (see the ill fortune) whose authority you undermined in the past.
> 
> Weather Pains: Pains in your joints and bad headaches warn you when a storm is coming, giving you at least a few hours to prepare or change heading. However, you suffer a level of exhaustion each time this occurs.
> 
> Whiskey Johnny: Your prodigious skill at drinking leaves you standing in drinking competitions where lesser fools fall. You gain advantage on Constitution saves to avoid becoming intoxicated, and you can fight while intoxicated without suffering disadvantage on your attack rolls. However at the start of any given day, when you had acces to rum the night before, there is a 50% chance you wake up hung over and are useless on the ship until noon. Taking the Vice (alcohol) ill fortune would be apropos, but not required.
> [/sblock]
> [SBLOCK=Good Fortunes (New)]
> [h3]Good Fortunes (New)[/h3]
> Armed to the Teeth: You are armed to the teeth, and short of being strip-searched or magically searched you always manage to conceal at least one small weapon on your person. Gain any two weapon of your choice, and if either are firearms 12 shot and powder for each. In addition gain one of the following masterwork weapon options.
> 
> 
> *Fencing School: _work in progress..._.
> 
> Free Diver: You worked as a diver on one of the Caribbean islands, whether recovering pearls for a wizard's spell components, recovering treasure from sunken wrecks, or spearfishing. You can hold your breath for 5 + your Constitution modifier in minutes (instead of just your Constitution modifier in minutes), and know techniques to avoid shallow water blackout and handle water pressures at 100 feet depth.
> 
> Immortality:You will never die of old age, and thus are immune to effects that age you. Perhaps you are attuned to magical Lazarus pools somewhere that allow you to be rejuvenated in their waters? Perhaps you drank from the Fountain of Youth? Perhaps you cut a deal with the Devil?
> 
> Lucky Ship's Cat: You have a polydactyl cat (cat with extra toes), a black cat, or a cat (or other animal mascot) otherwise believed to be lucky by sailors. Your cat is an excellent hunter and keeps the rodent population down, allowing you to re-roll any random encounters pertaining to rats or rat-borne disease. Moreover, so long as your cat is well fed and well treated, the crew gain +1 morale. Only one player may take this fortune.
> 
> Secrets of the Deep: This fortune is best suited for warlocks with a Pact of the Great Old One or other characters who've had close contact with the watery Abyss. Gain one of the following secrets of the deep when you take this fortune.
> 
> 
> Ship Mage:You must be able to cast spells to take this fortune. You served aboard at least one vessel as Ship Mage and picked up minor magical tricks of the sea along the way. Gain a bonus cantrip from one of the ship mage cantrips below (_booming captain's voice, buoyancy, drowned likeness, false flag, ghost rigging, mariner's boon_). In addition, when you gain a cantrip you may choose from these ship mage cantrips.
> 
> *Voodoo Rituals: _work in progress..._
> [/SBLOCK]
> [SBLOCK=Ill Fortunes (New)]
> [h3]Ill Fortunes (New)[/h3]
> Beastie Bait: There is some beastie, usually a sea beastie, that is after you with a vengeance. Maybe it got a taste of your leg and wants more? Maybe you killed its offspring or stole its treasure? Whatever the case, settle on a suitable beastie with the DM. Whenever your party would roll on the beastie table suiting that beastie's natural environment (port, sea, island, abyss), roll twice; if the beastie comes up on either die take that result, otherwise take the result of your first roll. Naturally, should you encounter the beastie it preferentially seeks you out.
> 
> Between the Devil and the Deep Sea: There is a war for your soul, matey, but not between heaven and hell. No, the Devil wants your soul as does the Abyss. Both send fiendish agents to corrupt you and lure you to disaster. These agents will be disguised as NPCs whose vying for your soul will land you in "between a rock and a hard place" situations.
> 
> Grog-headed: Grog was a mixture of rum and water used to ration out rum and keep up morale. A "grog-head" is one who could get drunk off of grog, thus someone who couldn't handle their liquor. After one glass of any real alcohol you are intoxicated. Other sailors and pirates enjoy giving you a hard time about this and challenging you to drinking matches.
> 
> Marooned: You were recently marooned on an island, sandbar, or cay with little to nothing in the way of food, left to survive by your own wits. During this time any wealth you had which wasn't on your person was taken by others (often those who marooned you), and any social status you had was lost or significantly diminished. You probably have strong feelings about the place you were marooned, and you should choose a suitable name for it (e.g. Skull Island, Albatross Rock, White Sands Cay).
> 
> Obsessed with Treasure: You have an unhealthy fascination with treasure; all things bright and glittery draw you in like a moth to a flame. When confronted with a treasure you can't help but handle several pieces of it right away or, if unable to handle it, stare transfixed for a round. You always try to take more than your fair share of a prize when doing so won't raise the hackles of your companions...usually because they won't find out.
> 
> Outlaw Slave: Most of the slaves in the Caribbean are from the African nations of Ashanti, Dahomey, and Oyo, though some Carib and Arawaks are enslaved, and a rare few white indentured servants still exist (or Europeans who escaped Barbary slavers). Regardless of your origin, you escaped your cruel enslavement, though not unmarked. You might bear a brand marking you as property, or perhaps an ear or buttock was cut off for a previous failed attempt at escape. African escaped slaves are known as Maroons (England, France, and the Netherlands) or Cimarrones (Spain). Slave hunters called "ranchers" have been sent by your former master to hunt you down, and are within their legal rights to do so according to the laws of the colonial powers.
> 
> Phobia: You have an irrational fear of something, which you will go to extreme lengths to avoid and probably react to hysterically or simply freeze up. Some interesting phobias include astraphobia (fear of storms), blennophobia (fear of slime), claustrophobia (fear of tight spaces), demonophobia (fear of djab and fiends), entomophobia (fear of insects), icthyphobia (fear of fish/sharks), necrophobia (fear of corpses/undead), ophidiophobia (fear of snakes), pyrophobia (fear of fire), spectrophobia (fear of ghosts), or tomophobia (fear of surgery).
> 
> Touched: You are convinced you have the power to do something you cannot actually do. A classic example would be delusions that you possess magic you do not actually have. Another might be thinking you are the greatest bluffer in the world when, in fact, you are not. It's meant to be a comical fortune, but could also be played seriously.
> [/SBLOCK]
> [SBLOCK=Ship Mage Cantrips]
> Booming Captain's Voice
> _Enchantment cantrip_
> Casting Time: 1 action
> Range: 120 ft
> Components: V, S
> Duration: Up to 1 minute
> 
> You shout to get the crew's attention. For the next minute, the Captain of the ship you are aboard (or whoever you consider Captain if there's a dispute or mutiny) gains +1 Sway checks and their voice is magically amplified voice to carry above even storm winds.
> 
> Buoyancy
> _Abjuration cantrip_
> Casting Time: 1 action
> Range: Touch
> Components: V, S, M (a piece of pumice)
> Duration: Up to 1 hour
> 
> A creature or object (weighing no more than 250 pounds) you touch resists sinking on its own, and if currently submerged will rise to the surface. If an affected creature tries to dive under, they must make a DC 20 Athletics check to stay submerged, There are practical limits, like the creature or object not floating to the surface if restrained or something blocking its route up. This spell lasts for up to 1 hour or until you cast it again on a different creature or object.
> 
> Drowned Likeness
> _Necromancy cantrip_
> Casting Time: 1 action
> Range: Touch
> Components: V, S, M (a mirror with water poured over it)
> Duration: Up to 1 minute, concentration
> 
> One creature you touch either gains the likeness of a drowned creature or, if they are already drowned, they assume their likeness as if they were freshly dead (and the corpse identifiable). This seeming lasts only as long as you maintain touch and concentration, for up to one minute.
> 
> False Flag
> _Illusion cantrip_
> Casting Time: 1 action
> Range: Special
> Components: V, S, M (a small canvas version of the flag you wish to imitate)
> Duration: Up to 1 hour, concentration
> 
> You cause the flag of the ship you currently are aboard to blur and adopt the likeness of another flag you have seen. This illusion only fools those who are over 200 feet away; any closer and a blurred view of the ship's actual flag becomes visible. You must concentrate to maintain the illusion which can last for up to 1 hour.
> 
> Ghost Rigging
> _Conjuration cantrip_
> Casting Time: 1 action, or 1 reaction taken when you or a creature within 30 of you falls
> Range: 30 feet
> Components: V, S, M (ship's rigging or an equivalent large amount of rope or line)
> Duration: Instantaneous
> 
> You conjure a long length of rope to lash out at your command toward a creature in range. If the target is unwilling, make a melee spell attack. If the attack hits, and the target is Large or smaller, slide the target 15 feet in any direction. If you hoist them upward, they are now in the ship's rigging.
> 
> In addition, you may cast this spell as a reaction when a Large or smaller creature within 30 feet of you falls. If they are unwilling, roll attack as above. If the attack hits or they are willing, the creature takes no falling damage and is instead left hanging from the rope wrapped about a limb. A creature left hanging from rope is grappled and must cut itself free (falling 10 feet), make a check to escape a grapple as if you were holding them, or be freed by another.
> 
> Mariner's Boon
> _Divination cantrip_
> Casting Time: 1 action
> Range: Self
> Components: V, S
> Duration: Instantaneous
> 
> This spell was developed by ship mages to assist in common shipboard tasks. You perform one of the following tasks:
> 
> You gaze upon a magical compass invisible to all but you which points north before vanishing.
> You raise your hand off the rail of the ship and get a sense for the current water depth.
> You turn your face to the wind, sensing the next change to wind coming before sunrise or sunset (whichever comes first).
> You gaze toward the horizon, viewing far away objects at double size.
> [/SBLOCK]




OMG These are GREAT! Are we allowed to change it up if we see something we really like?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Cool, here are some quick thoughts about things I anticipate for your Druid or Druid/Ranger...

Druidic - Unless you have some story idea about what this secret language would be, it could just be replaced with Aquan as a bonus language.

Wild Shape - We'd need to establish a list of some beasts she has seen before, with an eye towards marine animals.

Natural Explorer - The bypass difficult terrain when traveling & cannot be lost by magical means would apply to the ship instead of the "group" so long as the captain heeds your advice.

 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Sure, just post here to give me a heads up on the change and your thoughts about what it means for your character. I expect there to be a bit of tweaking.

Actually [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], I think you had mentioned changing up Jim's Fortunes....did you decide to go thru with that?


----------



## Shayuri

Are we determining ability scores via point buy or random rolls?

-edit- hup! Nevermind, I see it now.

Gonna take a risk! ROLL!

<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/37217/">STR 10, DEX 15, CON 14, INT 10, WIS 16, CHA 14</a>

...not too bad.


----------



## Queenie

Things are getting fun in there, eh?   Lol. 

So, I use Tapatalk most of the time on my iPad to check and post in the game. Sometimes I use my computer and when I do I make sure to color my text. For some reason most people's text, including my own, comes up uncolored on the iPad. But both Maldavos and Fireinthedust's text is colored. Is there a setting or something I am missing? I don't see how to color it on the iPad (I usually go back and color it the next time I'm on the actual computer) and even when I do color it on the computer it comes up black. Anyone?


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Things are getting fun in there, eh?   Lol.
> 
> So, I use Tapatalk most of the time on my iPad to check and post in the game. Sometimes I use my computer and when I do I make sure to color my text. For some reason most people's text, including my own, comes up uncolored on the iPad. But both Maldavos and Fireinthedust's text is colored. Is there a setting or something I am missing? I don't see how to color it on the iPad (I usually go back and color it the next time I'm on the actual computer) and even when I do color it on the computer it comes up black. Anyone?



Hah, yes your characters have some personality that's for sure!

So I access the thread mostly via iPad (the original iPad running ios 5.1.1) but I do not use Tapatalk and I see the colored text just fine. So it seems like it's a Tapatalk issue?

I don't know of any ENWorld setting to disable colored text, for example.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Hah, yes your characters have some personality that's for sure!
> 
> So I access the thread mostly via iPad (the original iPad running ios 5.1.1) but I do not use Tapatalk and I see the colored text just fine. So it seems like it's a Tapatalk issue?
> 
> I don't know of any ENWorld setting to disable colored text, for example.




So do you just open up your browser and check that way? I can certainly do it that way but Tapatalk does make it easier to keep track of what's going on. I like that I get popups if someone posts in my games while I am on. I am hoping Mal or Fireinthedust have some insight...


----------



## Unsung

I do think we've got healing pretty well covered, what with also having a trained physician on board, and especially if Katarina ends up with Inspiring Leader as a feat.  I can always prep _cure wounds_ as well as/instead of _healing word_ if we need some added healing. I picked _word _on the basis that it's ranged, but it only heals half as much.

But in terms of a voodoo druid, maybe we could add some necromancy spells to the druid list? Maybe swap out a Circle Spell for Animate Dead? Or even adjust some other features to get it earlier? I haven't given this too much thought, but I could see taking a weakened version of Wild Shape (lower CRs all around?) in order to get Animate Dead earlier, maybe even being able to cast it as a 2nd level spell (instead of 3rd). If you even want it, that is, @_*Shayuri*_. I mean, zombie apocalypse is pretty played out, but vodoun zombi servants, those are still kind of...fresh. Paradoxically.


----------



## Queenie

If Barrington chooses not to take Inspiring Leader, I will take it. If he keeps with it, then he will have it to bless us with


----------



## Unsung

@_*Quickleaf*_- More excellent work on the Fortunes, by the way. Really, just fantastic stuff. Makes me want to build more characters. I'd take Weather Pains, but I don't have room for it.

I *would* like to swap out a couple of cantrips (_guidance, spare the dying_) for the more fitting _ghost rigging_ and _mariner's boon_. And yet I still wouldn't have a cantrip that deals damage. But I guess there's always guns for that.

Would it be alright to take those, even without the Ship Mage Fortune?


----------



## Shayuri

I'm not seeing Nia as being into the zombie thing. Animate dead, not needed. 

I'm still really torn! This is a hard choice. The druid/ranger multiclass is fairly strong as multiclass spellcasters go, since the ranger spells use the same attribute... And the moon circle wildshape is kind of crazy powerful as I look at it.

But Nia will get feats faster, and have stronger spells...


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> So do you just open up your browser and check that way? I can certainly do it that way but Tapatalk does make it easier to keep track of what's going on. I like that I get popups if someone posts in my games while I am on. I am hoping Mal or Fireinthedust have some insight...



Yes, I have the main thread bookmarked and just access it thru Safari. But I don't get that cool popup from Tapatalk. Maybe  [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] or  [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] can offer insight?



Unsung said:


> @_*Quickleaf*_- More excellent work on the Fortunes, by the way. Really, just fantastic stuff. Makes me want to build more characters. I'd take Weather Pains, but I don't have room for it.
> 
> I *would* like to swap out a couple of cantrips (_guidance, spare the dying_) for the more fitting _ghost rigging_ and _mariner's boon_. And yet I still wouldn't have a cantrip that deals damage. But I guess there's always guns for that.
> 
> Would it be alright to take those, even without the Ship Mage Fortune?



Thanks  Hah, good that you want to build more characters! Means the Fortunes are doing their job as a story springboard.

Sure, feel free to switch up those cantrips for the ship mage ones without taking the Ship Mage fortune. I've heard (and seen in playtest) that spare the dying can be a real life-saver. I suppose  [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] has triage healing covered with Dr. Hawken, though.

EDIT: Also [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] I did up the maximum # of Mixed/Good Fortunes to 4 (technically 2 + 1/2 level, rounded down). In case you missed that.



Shayuri said:


> I'm not seeing Nia as being into the zombie thing. Animate dead, not needed.
> 
> I'm still really torn! This is a hard choice. The druid/ranger multiclass is fairly strong as multiclass spellcasters go, since the ranger spells use the same attribute... And the moon circle wildshape is kind of crazy powerful as I look at it.
> 
> But Nia will get feats faster, and have stronger spells...



Haha, in situations like that I either default to whichever story has more juice to me or flip a coin. And while the group is likely to come to a verbal accord soon-ish, the actual written contract will take a day (in game) for du Tourbillon to write up. So there's still time, if it takes you thru the weekend say to create your character, to get in on the "ground floor" of the contract.


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] Question! Believe it or not I have both Crossbones AND Black Sails sitting on my DVR. Is there one over the other that you think fits our setting better? Just want to figure out which one to watch first.
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Katerina's mother was a native of some sort... All that was really stated was she was from an Island village and her father (Kat's grandfather) was Chief of the tribe and able to cast wicked curses. Perhaps Nia is from the same area / village or perhaps even related... If you like character connections.


----------



## Unsung

Quickleaf said:
			
		

> I've heard (and seen in playtest) that spare the dying can be a real life-saver.




True, but in most games you don't have Lives. I feel like these two cantrips in particular are more preventative, at least in the short run.  I'd probably pick up _spare the dying_ again when (and if) I hit my next level of cleric.


----------



## Quickleaf

Dang! Flurry of posting! Ok, I just replied  Splitting scene into tavern / veranda.

  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] That's a tough call, both are really quite good and I've drawn inspiration from both. Maybe I'd lean a little more toward Black Sails (only, you know, more PG-13 cause of site rules). However, neither show has magic in it, so there's a big difference right there.

EDIT: And for those interested, you can find Badouin's stats over at the monster conversion thread & momentarily over in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## fireinthedust

I'm able to use the Triage healing thing, but I chose Doctor really more because I can hack off limbs with my pact blade.  Not inspiring, sadly.  Um... But it'll be clean!  Well, tainted by the deep ones...  I'll let myself out, fine... 

This game is agony in terms of cool options to choose from, so struggle with this character until it works.  Real agony, though, as the others can tell you.  Start with Pirate, nautical themes, and see what the rules can do for you.  I over-complicated earlier builds, and then decided to go for simple Warlock... with a homebrew race, and really odd feat choice.  BS until it makes sense?


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> EDIT: And for those interested, you can find Badouin's stats over at the monster conversion thread & momentarily over in the Rogues Gallery.




Hot damn! You were right when you said we'd like him.


----------



## Shayuri

Alright, I am going with Nia. She has a lot more personality in my head, and will fit better with the pirate theme. But! Because I really really like a lot of the druid/ranger synergy, I think I'm going to have Nia be MC druid/ranger. Most likely favoring druid quite a bit, of course.

Nia's village was wrecked by an unnatural storm caused by cultists of the Abyss, led by something masquerading as a man. They were sacrifices, essentially, and were all wiped out...including Nia. Except Nia came back. She's hunting that white whale now, the creature who orchestrated the destruction. It is, she believes, the reason she was returned. Should she succeed, she will win her life back as well.

The hunt is long-term; a chase of rumor and strange events. Along the way she makes a living casting charms and hexes, bringing in the occasional bounty, and working for her passage on ship after ship after ship. People who know her, know her as the sea-witch 'Nia Steeleyes,' or various epithets based therof. She doesn't share her real name or origins freely, hoping to obscure herself from the creature she pursues.

The ship that sank had a passenger whom she believes had information relating to her hunt. She hopes that he had written some of it down, or that he survived the wreck. Or, if need be, that she can wrest the knowledge from him even in death.


----------



## Hannerdyn

So the first time we have an open roll by the DM, it's a d100. The first time a d100 is rolled, it's a 1.

We're screwed.


----------



## Shayuri

A question! A couple of posts have implied that Doctor Hawken can help with healing. Reading his sheet, I'm not sure I'm seeing it. He has the Medicine skill and proficiency with herbalism kits, but those don't actually heal damage, yes? They can stabilize dying characters, but unless he has the Healer feat, that's it.

Or am I missing something?

I'm planning my 'default' spell load, and trying to work out how many heals to prep, basically. 

Annnnd...trinket rolls! Some things she recovered from her ruined village and the surroundings, some she picked up on her travels since.

1d20 → [9] = (9) Ornate compass in a scrimshaw case

1d20 → [7] = (7) Pirate recipe book!

1d20 → [4] = (4) Necklace of sahuagin teeth and starfish

1d20 → [19] = (19) Piece of a broken ship's wheel carved with veve symbol of Agwé, the Master of the Sea and Loa of Tides.

1d20 → [20] = (20) Conch shell which echoes with haunting sounds of ocean when held to the ear, and is as loud as a trumpet when blown.

Aw yeah, the bling!

By the way, GM sir, I am taking the Magic Trinkets thing. Since I can cast Detect Magic, it feels a little wrong to take the 'unknown magic' option, so we'll do the Known one. Do I start knowing what the magic is, or just that it IS magic?


----------



## Quickleaf

fireinthedust said:


> I'm able to use the Triage healing thing, but I chose Doctor really more because I can hack off limbs with my pact blade.  Not inspiring, sadly.  Um... But it'll be clean!  Well, tainted by the deep ones...  I'll let myself out, fine...
> 
> This game is agony in terms of cool options to choose from, so struggle with this character until it works.  Real agony, though, as the others can tell you.  Start with Pirate, nautical themes, and see what the rules can do for you.  I over-complicated earlier builds, and then decided to go for simple Warlock... with a homebrew race, and really odd feat choice.  BS until it makes sense?



"BS until it makes sense" A pirate motto? 

As I said, I'm fine with mechanical character tinkering for the first level of play (I'm inclined to say "yes" to most tweaking). Changes to character story, however, I want to minimize and will need to be run by me (and I might say "no").



Queenie said:


> Hot damn! You were right when you said we'd like him.



He's similar to a Human Sage Monk 1/Ranger 3 with Linguist feat.



Shayuri said:


> A question! A couple of posts have implied that Doctor Hawken can help with healing. Reading his sheet, I'm not sure I'm seeing it. He has the Medicine skill and proficiency with herbalism kits, but those don't actually heal damage, yes? They can stabilize dying characters, but unless he has the Healer feat, that's it.



No he can't heal PCs. However, surgeon's tools proficiencies allow him to heal the crew, and ability not be neglected. Crew HP & healing follow special rules which can be found in the original post under "Of Ships and Sea" > "The Rotation" > "Surgeon." Basically, crew HP recover 1/day unless magical healing or surgeon's tools are used.



> Annnnd...trinket rolls! Some things she recovered from her ruined village and the surroundings, some she picked up on her travels since.
> 
> 1d20 → [9] = (9) Ornate compass in a scrimshaw case
> 
> 1d20 → [7] = (7) Pirate recipe book!
> 
> 1d20 → [4] = (4) Necklace of sahuagin teeth and starfish
> 
> 1d20 → [19] = (19) Piece of a broken ship's wheel carved with veve symbol of Agwé, the Master of the Sea and Loa of Tides.
> 
> 1d20 → [20] = (20) Conch shell which echoes with haunting sounds of ocean when held to the ear, and is as loud as a trumpet when blown.
> 
> Aw yeah, the bling!



I am happy you guys are getting use out of those trinkets tables  I suspect the pirate recipe book will have value to  [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] who plays Hugo Van Haan, dwarven bard and ship's cook.



> By the way, GM sir, I am taking the Magic Trinkets thing. Since I can cast Detect Magic, it feels a little wrong to take the 'unknown magic' option, so we'll do the Known one. Do I start knowing what the magic is, or just that it IS magic?



Ah, hmm, in that case your options are: (1) Pick one common or uncommon magic item (you can re-skin it as one of your trinkets if you like), and naturally you know it's magic. (2) Let me pick 2 magic items, which will probably be unusual, and actually you k ow they're magic.

For sources of magic items there's the free DM's Basic Rules PDF, the recent DMG previews, and also I have some notes on weird pirate magic items I've been converting.

Here's alist of the official common/uncommon magic items I know of...

*DM's Basic Rules PDF*
Amulet of health
Boots of springing and striding
Bag of holding
Gauntlets of ogre power
Gloves of swimming and climbing
Goggles of night
Headband of intellect
Ring of evasion
Ring of resistan
Wand of detection
Wand of magic missiles

*DMG Preview: Wondrous Magic Items*
Alchemy Jug
Amulet of Proof Against Detection

The DMG previews can be found at http://tribality.com/2014/10/19/dd-5th-edition-dungeon-master-guide-previews-collection/. The most recent Wondrous Magic Items can be found from the ENWorld home page right now, it's not yet up on tribality.com.


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Alright, I am going with Nia. She has a lot more personality in my head, and will fit better with the pirate theme. But! Because I really really like a lot of the druid/ranger synergy, I think I'm going to have Nia be MC druid/ranger. Most likely favoring druid quite a bit, of course.
> 
> Nia's village was wrecked by an unnatural storm caused by cultists of the Abyss, led by something masquerading as a man. They were sacrifices, essentially, and were all wiped out...including Nia. Except Nia came back. She's hunting that white whale now, the creature who orchestrated the destruction. It is, she believes, the reason she was returned. Should she succeed, she will win her life back as well.



 lots of adventure hooks there! Sounds good! Might indicate the Quicksilver Eyes and/or Beastie Bait fortunes.



> The hunt is long-term; a chase of rumor and strange events. Along the way she makes a living casting charms and hexes, bringing in the occasional bounty, and working for her passage on ship after ship after ship. People who know her, know her as the sea-witch 'Nia Steeleyes,' or various epithets based therof. She doesn't share her real name or origins freely, hoping to obscure herself from the creature she pursues.
> 
> The ship that sank had a passenger whom she believes had information relating to her hunt. She hopes that he had written some of it down, or that he survived the wreck. Or, if need be, that she can wrest the knowledge from him even in death.



Love the name, very pirate-y! Sounds like a good start on your character. Fleshing out just who she thinks was aboard La Gloriosa and why he/his spirit/his notes could help her might illuminate her motives and story better.


----------



## Shayuri

Quicksilver Eyes is on the list, yep. In fact, here's the Fortunes:

Mixed: Quicksilver eyes
Good: Voodoo rituals, Magic Trinkets
Ill: Haunted, Wastrel

As for the Gloriosa; there was a buccaneer who was seen at Cartagena in the sacking, a man named Saul Carter whom reliable (relatively) evidence places as the brother of a confirmed cultist that Nia was present at the interrogation of. His last breath before drowning right there in thin air in front of them was spent cursing his brother's name. She thinks it's because he betrayed them, or stole something from them. Either way, it's almost certain he knows more. Saul's body wasn't found in the cleanup, and some reports place him near the Gloriosa before it sailed. It's very likely he made it on board.

Edit - Actually, lets firm that up a bit more. Saul betrayed the cult BY stealing something. In fact, that's what Saul was doing in Cartagena perhaps! They didn't get much out of the late Paul Carter (Saul's twin? PERHAPS!) before the Old Gods closed his mouth, but he mentioned pages, which makes Nia think that Saul took a book of some kind. She's hoping it's a journal or a list of names...something that can put her back on the trail, which after Paul's death has turned a bit cold.

So if the trail at the La Gloriosa is dead, Nia can still try to go to Cartagena and see if she can find out what he took...but she'd rather actually see it for herself if she can. Primary sources and all. 

Ah yes, and Queenie!

_Katerina's mother was a native of some sort... All that was really stated was she was from an Island village and her father (Kat's grandfather) was Chief of the tribe and able to cast wicked curses. Perhaps Nia is from the same area / village or perhaps even related... If you like character connections._

If you don't already have a grim fate in mind for Katerina's parents and their village, then I think we could work something out with this.   Nia was apprenticed to a skilled practitioner after all...


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Ah yes, and Queenie!
> 
> _Katerina's mother was a native of some sort... All that was really stated was she was from an Island village and her father (Kat's grandfather) was Chief of the tribe and able to cast wicked curses. Perhaps Nia is from the same area / village or perhaps even related... If you like character connections._
> 
> If you don't already have a grim fate in mind for Katerina's parents and their village, then I think we could work something out with this.   Nia was apprenticed to a skilled practitioner after all...




I don't have much of anything worked out for them, actually. Katerina's father was a famous pirate who ended up at the unnamed Island / Village for supplies. He fell in love with the Chief's daughter, Inka. She ran off with the pirate, Blackheart, but died in childbirth to Katerina. When Blackheart returned Inka to her tribe the Chief cursed him, a curse which now Katerina suffers from (her father the pirate died and passed it on to her). The Chief does not know he has a half Spanish granddaughter. It's written more elegantly in my backstory but that's really it. Feel free to have fun with that if you'd like.


----------



## Shayuri

Okay, some possibilities I see. I'm going with the idea that Nia is from the same village here, and that...consequently...that village is now gone, and the person(s) responsible for cursing Kat's dad and therefore her are now dead. But as we all know, curses linger.

1) Though the curse was at the behest of the Chief, it was actually laid down by someone else; a practitioner of the magic arts. Inka had been training to succeed this person, and once she left, a new apprentice was found. This was Nia. She would have been quite young still when Inka was returned, dead, and the curse was cast...but would still remember something like that.

2) Inka was the Chief's daughter, but not his ONLY offspring. He had a son, or another daughter, and Nia is their daughter...she's therefore the Chief's grand-daughter...much as Kat herself is. This tie between them isn't known by either of course, though it's possible they could put the pieces together if they open up to one another.

Either way, as Nia is the only surviving member of the tribe and/or family of the one that cursed Kat's line, there may be a way to end it through her somehow... BUT HOW?

(^_-)

Edit - Come to think of it, these two possibilities aren't mutually exclusive. Why agonize over a decision when we can use it ALL? 

What do you think?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Great character connections! So, this would mean Nia is human or half-elven? Or half-orc?


----------



## Shayuri

Nia's all human. Which would mean that th...oh. Was Inka elf? Thaaaaaat would alter how things could happen. Though it COULD still work, if the Chief had more than one wife, perhaps. But it might be overcomplicating things. We can just go with option 1 in that case and say there's no blood connection. 

Edit - Readreadread...ok. Looks like Kat's pure human, so there's no problem with both 1 and 2 being used.

Quickleaf, you nut! You had me worried there!


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Okay, some possibilities I see. I'm going with the idea that Nia is from the same village here, and that...consequently...that village is now gone, and the person(s) responsible for cursing Kat's dad and therefore her are now dead. But as we all know, curses linger.
> 
> 1) Though the curse was at the behest of the Chief, it was actually laid down by someone else; a practitioner of the magic arts. Inka had been training to succeed this person, and once she left, a new apprentice was found. This was Nia. She would have been quite young still when Inka was returned, dead, and the curse was cast...but would still remember something like that.
> 
> 2) Inka was the Chief's daughter, but not his ONLY offspring. He had a son, or another daughter, and Nia is their daughter...she's therefore the Chief's grand-daughter...much as Kat herself is. This tie between them isn't known by either of course, though it's possible they could put the pieces together if they open up to one another.
> 
> Either way, as Nia is the only surviving member of the tribe and/or family of the one that cursed Kat's line, there may be a way to end it through her somehow... BUT HOW?
> 
> (^_-)
> 
> Edit - Come to think of it, these two possibilities aren't mutually exclusive. Why agonize over a decision when we can use it ALL?
> 
> What do you think?






Shayuri said:


> Nia's all human. Which would mean that th...oh. Was Inka elf? Thaaaaaat would alter how things could happen. Though it COULD still work, if the Chief had more than one wife, perhaps. But it might be overcomplicating things. We can just go with option 1 in that case and say there's no blood connection.




When I read your initial post up there I thought the same thing - why not use it all! I think it works very well and more importantly, I LOVE it! Katerina is human and I envisioned her mother - while exotic because of the voodoo thing - as human also. One of Kat's defining bonds is finding a way to break the curse asap so I think it would be great played out as she's trying all these different things (she's been working on it, I think already 2 years, while before her father died he had been doing it for years also) to eventually have had help next to her all along. Great stuff.


----------



## Shayuri

Yar, I think we've hit the point where we're starting to step on the GM's toes if we go much further, but I really like what we have so far. Cousins! I like what that does for Nia later, as it means she still has some family left after all; something to hold onto...perhaps something to ease her own personal demons as well.

So yep, good stuff. I'll throw that into the background and cook it up!

WITH MAH PIRATE RECIPE BOOK!

*nomnomnom*


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> Yar, I think we've hit the point where we're starting to step on the GM's toes if we go much further, but I really like what we have so far. Cousins! I like what that does for Nia later, as it means she still has some family left after all; something to hold onto...perhaps something to ease her own personal demons as well.
> 
> So yep, good stuff. I'll throw that into the background and cook it up!
> 
> WITH MAH PIRATE RECIPE BOOK!
> 
> *nomnomnom*



Don't you mean VOODOO pirate recipe book... OF DOOM ? 

Class-wise, are you thinking Ranger 1 / Druid 3? Which Druidic circle, land or moon?


----------



## Shayuri

You do realize that when I was pondering a monk, I naturally considered a Shadow Monk. Which is basically a ninja. But then I realized I'd be making a Ninja Pirate, who was doomed to self-annihilate like a man made of both matter and antimatter. 

So I went with this.

Druid 3, Ranger 1...started out druid, then went to ranger. Circle of the Land, with Coast as favored terrain. Coincidentally, that's also her ranger favored terrain. Go figure! Favored enemy is prrrrrrobably Aberration, though if 'human' is possible that could work too since most of her work has been with cultists...

Sheet is being worked on now.


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> You do realize that when I was pondering a monk, I naturally considered a Shadow Monk. Which is basically a ninja. But then I realized I'd be making a Ninja Pirate, who was doomed to self-annihilate like a man made of both matter and antimatter.



A valid concern. And there can only be one Zombie Monkey Ninja Pirate. He is my co-DM.



> So I went with this.
> 
> Druid 3, Ranger 1...started out druid, then went to ranger. Circle of the Land, with Coast as favored terrain. Coincidentally, that's also her ranger favored terrain. Go figure! Favored enemy is prrrrrrobably Aberration, though if 'human' is possible that could work too since most of her work has been with cultists...
> 
> Sheet is being worked on now.



Instead of PHB races as favored enemies, use real world nationalities. For example, "Spaniards" would include humans and the rare demi-human from Spain, as well as ships flying the Spanish flag.


----------



## Shayuri

"No good! I've known too many Spainards!"

I'll just go with Aberration. 

It fits the background.


----------



## Shayuri

Okay, first draft sheet, it's just the mechanics. Details of appearance, background, etc will go on the final draft. To sum it up, Nia is a support caster first, using her ranger abilities for primary offense. She's a good shot with her longbow, can use Shilleilegh and wild shape if things get up close and personal, and tends to save her spell slots for healing and debuffing enemies with Entangle and Faerie Fire. In situations where her bow doesn't cut it, she has Flaming Sphere (great for setting fire to enemy ships at close range) and Moonbeam (radiant damage is good vs undead, and it can expose shapeshifters, plus decent ongoing damage). In noncombat situations she can spam Guidence, and use Enhance Ability to give potent bonuses to ability checks; which she abuses heinously to inflate her skills as Sailing Master. Mirror Image offers good defense at any range, and Misty Step gives her a workaround for her lackluster Athletics bonus when boarding. 

On the ranger side, she has some pretty sweet bonuses; doubling her proficiency on any 'coast related' Int and Wis check, and gaining the Natural Explorer bennies on food gathering, navigation, etc.

Quickleaf, I haven't decided on the magic item thing yet, but I'm leaning towards the '2 unidentified' item idea, just because I'm curious to see what you come up with for that eclectic and odd mix of items. 

[sblock]*Nia Steeleyes*
_Neutral Good Human Druid 3/Ranger 1_
Background: Sailor

Str 10 
Dex 16 (+1 race)
Con 14 
Int 10 
Wis 18 (+1 race, +1 feat)
Cha 14 

HP 32
AC 14 (11 + 3)
Prof Bonus +2
Init +3

*Race: Human*
+1 Dex, +1 Wis
Bonus Feat
Bonus Trained skill

*Class *
Druid
Druidic Language
Spellcasting
Ritual Casting
Wild Shape 2/short rest (up to CR 1/4)
Circle of the Land
- Coastal Terrain
- Bonus cantrip
- Spell Recovery (1/2 lvl in spell lvls/short rest)

Ranger
Favored Enemy (Adv on Wis checks to track and recall info, gain language)
- Aberrations 
Natural Explorer (2x prof on Wis/Int checks related to terrain type, gain benefits when traveling through)
- Coast

*Proficiencies*
Armor: Light, Medium, shields (only nonmetal armor)
Weapons: All Simple, All Martial
Tools: Herbalism Kit, navigation tools, water vehicles
Saves: Intelligence and Wisdom

*Background*
Sailor
Skills: Athletics, Perception
Tools: Navigational tools, water vehicles
Equipment: Belaying pin, 50 ft silk rope, common clothes, 10 gp, trinket)
Feature: Shelter of the Faithful

*Skills*
Athletics +2
Nature +6
Survival +6
Perception +6
Stealth +5
Insight +6

*Languages*
English, Something, Abyssal

*Personality Trait:* I do not suffer fools. I conserve magic, using theatrics to fake it when possible.
*Bond*: I hunt the thing that destroyed what I love, and I will stop at nothing to find and destroy it.
*Ideal*: What goes around, comes around.
*Flaw*: I would risk too much, sacrifice too much, to accomplish my goal.

*Fortunes*: 
Mixed: Quicksilver eyes
Good: Voodoo rituals, Magic Trinkets
Ill: Haunted, Wastrel

*Feats*
- Observant (+1 Wis, +5 passive Perception and Investigation, read lips)

*Spellcasting *(Save DC 14)
Slots 1 - 4, 2 - 2
*Cantrips*
- Guidence
- Shillelagh
- Druidcraft
*Prepared*
Cure Wounds, Healing Word, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Enhance Ability, Flaming Sphere, Moonbeam
*Circle*
Misty Step, Mirror Image

*Equipment*
Cash: 

Weapons
Staff, +2, 1d6 (+6, 1d8+4 w/shillelagh)
Dagger, +5, 1d4+3
Longbow, +5, 1d8+3, 150/600 rng

Armor 
Pitch Jacket

Gear
3 belt pouches
Herbalism Kit
Trinkets
- Pirate recipe book
- Elaborate compass in scrimshaw case
- Piece of helm's wheel with loa name on it
- Sharkman necklace
- Loud conch shell[/sblock]


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Looks like a good first pass. Here are my initial thoughts...

Elf? Whoa, so...how does that work being Katarina's cousin? LOL Looks like you just forgot to change the race to "Human."

What's her alignment?

Looks like you're carrying on this party's tradition of good to great ability rolls. Well done!

For her background as Sailor, would you like to change her background feature to that of another background? I ask only because two PCs - Gunner Teague and Old Zef - both already have the Ship's Passage feature. Up to you.

Druidic. Unless you have an idea for what Druidic means in the game (because I don't), I'd suggest switching this to either her native tongue (perhaps Arawak, Island Carib, or Mayan?) or else Aquan.

Observant is a great feat; it also makes her the best Lookout in the group.

Spells. Good selection. No Ship Mage cantrips of interest? Also, did you give up detect magic? No worries, Old Zef has it, just double checking.

Does Nia cast spells using components or a Druidic focus (staff, mistletoe, totem, yew wand, etc)? It's a flavor thing, but something I'm curious about.



> Quickleaf, I haven't decided on the magic item thing yet, but I'm leaning towards the '2 unidentified' item idea, just because I'm curious to see what you come up with for that eclectic and odd mix of items.



Yes, do the '"2 strange and mysterious magic items chosen by the DM"! Do it, you know you want to


----------



## Shayuri

_Elf? Whoa, so...how does that work being Katarina's cousin? LOL Looks like you just forgot to change the race to "Human."_

Bwah! Yep. This is why I like posting rough drafts before I finalize. 

_What's her alignment?_

Oh heck, right. Um. Let us say Neutral Good, but she kind of comes off as Neutral. She has a soft heart in there, but she keeps it under lock and key. And a lot of the time she expresses compassion in hard-to-recognize ways.

_Looks like you're carrying on this party's tradition of good to great ability rolls. Well done!_

Yeah, I was feeling a little embarrassed about it until I looked at some of the other sheets. All fine now. 

_For her background as Sailor, would you like to change her background feature to that of another background? I ask only because two PCs - Gunner Teague and Old Zef - both already have the Ship's Passage feature. Up to you._

If that's an option, sure! Let us say, 'Shelter of the Faithful' from the Acolyte background, applying to followers of the 'Voodoun' faith? She is capable of identifying herself as a priestess of that tradition.

_Druidic. Unless you have an idea for what Druidic means in the game (because I don't), I'd suggest switching this to either her native tongue (perhaps Arawak, Island Carib, or Mayan?) or else Aquan._

I figured it might be a sort of 'language of the Loa' type thing that sounds like speaking in tongues to outsiders, but it could be a native language. That'd be nice, actually. Lets do that. 

As for what native language, I was thinking a sort of West African/Haitian/Jamaican sort of thing, but I'm open to suggestions. 

_Observant is a great feat; it also makes her the best Lookout in the group._

It felt very appropos for someone in her position, doing what she's doing...the clues are so often subtle and fleeting, and the consequences of missing a detail potentially so steep.

...and it's the only feat that boosts Wis. But that had nothing to do with my decision! (^_^)

_Spells. Good selection. No Ship Mage cantrips of interest? Also, did you give up detect magic? No worries, Old Zef has it, just double checking._

It's a default selection, of course. There'll be times when she prep other spells, but this loadout seems to cover a wide range of applications. Druids are so very limited in their cantrip selection that I was reluctant to use one on a Ship's Mage cantrip so far. As she gains more I would certainly look at them again. As for Detect Magic...I prefer to cast it as a ritual, at least for now. It's rarely a spell you need _nownownow_, and I only get to prep 7 spells at the moment, plus Circle spells.

_Does Nia cast spells using components or a Druidic focus (staff, mistletoe, totem, yew wand, etc)? It's a flavor thing, but something I'm curious about._

She uses her staff as a spellcasting focus for spells that require one (ie - that permit saving throws).

_Yes, do the '"2 strange and mysterious magic items chosen by the DM"! Do it, you know you want to_

I DO want to. So yes. We'll do that.


----------



## Queenie

So, was there anything I missed that should have been brought up in the negotiations?

[SBLOCK=GM STAY OUT!!  ] I deliberately did not bring up him having access to any "special" aka magical treasure we may find at the wreck or along the way.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Quickleaf

Btw, I am holding off replying until  [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION]  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]  [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] get a chance to reply to the hijinx in the tavern and the introduction of the purser (accountant) Badouin to their table.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Btw, I am holding off replying until [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] [MENTION=75195]FirE[/MENTION]indthedust get a chance to reply to the hijinx in the tavern and the introduction of the purser (accountant) Badouin to their table.




I'm glad you posted this, I thought maybe my last post broke you


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> I'm glad you posted this, I thought maybe my last post broke you



Haha, takes more than that to break me. I'm a "Kung Fu Panda" DM after all 

I suspect folks just got busy toward the end of the week, but maybe some folks missed that I'd split the post into tavern scene & veranda negotiation scene. So I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Haha, takes more than that to break me. I'm a "Kung Fu Panda" DM after all
> 
> I suspect folks just got busy toward the end of the week, but maybe some folks missed that I'd split the post into tavern scene & veranda negotiation scene. So I wanted to be sure.




Yeah, some people have that "work" thing. Fenris has been busy with work this week. Hopefully he can get to it tonight but I never know with him.


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> I figured it might be a sort of 'language of the Loa' type thing that sounds like speaking in tongues to outsiders, but it could be a native language. That'd be nice, actually. Lets do that.
> 
> As for what native language, I was thinking a sort of West African/Haitian/Jamaican sort of thing, but I'm open to suggestions.



That makes sense with her Voodoo tradition. I was thinking of the connection to Katarina's father Blackheart taking on an island bride named Inka. Probably would make sense if Nia comes from a mixed background (a lot of African, some native, a little white) so Haitian or Jamaican would make sense.



> It's a default selection, of course. There'll be times when she prep other spells, but this loadout seems to cover a wide range of applications. Druids are so very limited in their cantrip selection that I was reluctant to use one on a Ship's Mage cantrip so far. As she gains more I would certainly look at them again. As for Detect Magic...I prefer to cast it as a ritual, at least for now. It's rarely a spell you need _nownownow_, and I only get to prep 7 spells at the moment, plus Circle spells.



Right, I forget clerics and druids can prepare any spells from their respective class lists. As for cantrips, I just wanted to clarify that the Ship Mage fortune grants a bonus cantrip, in case you missed it.



> _Yes, do the '"2 strange and mysterious magic items chosen by the DM"! Do it, you know you want to_
> 
> I DO want to. So yes. We'll do that.



Ok, she knows the following two items in her possession are magical and knows most of their properties...enjoy! 

[h3]Agwé's Brass Nave[/h3]
This weathered teak wood center section (nave or hub) of a broken ship's wheel is capped with brass carved with the veve symbol (a boat with sails) of Agwé, the Master of the Sea and Loa of Tides. Some Voodoo practitioners believe it comes from the ship _Immamou _on which Agwé carries the dead to the afterlife. The brass nave serves as an arcane focus, druidic focus, and holy symbol for spells related to the sea. It has three powers depending on which ritual and command words are used:


*Weal of Papa Agwé:* By performing a 10 minute ritual you attune the brass nave to a ship with a damaged or missing ship's wheel. The nave spins, growing into a strange ship's wheel made of wood and coral, complete with a magical rudder, allowing one to steer the ship as long as the brass nave serves as the wheel.
*Woe of Master Agwé: *By performing a 10 minute ritual you curse an enemy ship clearly in sight, increasing or decreasing either the sea state or wind state for that ship by one step. This curse lasts while the enemy ship remains in sight or until they approach within cannon-firing range.
*Trackless Seas of the Immamou: *By performing a 10 minute ritual, you cast pass without trace on the ship you are aboard. However you must roll a d20, and on a 1 (hounded by undead) or 20 (honored guests of Agwé) your ship enters the Shadowlands, the Shores of Death.

[h3]Mama Caille's Recipe Book[/h3]
Disguised as a common pirate recipe book for salmagundi and grog, this book is actually a Voodoo text describing the Great Caille Ceremony, a form of ritual feast for the Loa, complete with the choice offerings for each Loa. The Great Caile Ceremony is used to gain new spells (even those from outside your class list) from a Loa, and is performed during a short rest wherein you set out a feast of the Loa's favored foods as a sacrifice; afterward, you make a Charisma check (with your proficiency bonus for a good offering) to determine how the Loa responds. This "recipe book" grants you advantage on that Charisma check.


----------



## Shayuri

Damn that's cool. Thanks!


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Yeah, you really DO have a voodoo pirate recipe book of doom 

Also I caught 2 things on your rough draft character sheet...

She uses a longbow (d8 damage) instead of a musket (d12) damage. I'm assuming that's for thematic reasons, the better range of a longbow, and never having to worry about getting gunpowder wet, but thought I'd double check.

She should have five languages. English (Common) +1 human +1 bonus from setting, +Abyssal (ranger favored enemy), +Druidic (changed to Loa "speaking in tongues"? Aquan? Native language? Something else?).

EDIT: As soon as you finish up your sheet with a background writeup I think you're good to go for joining in the roleplaying thread!


----------



## Shayuri

Oh wow, well that's cool then. Lets call languages: English, Creole, Jamaican, Abyssal, "Loa"

As for the weapon choice, the longbow is actually better in terms of damage per round. Muskets have the Load quality, meaning they can only fire every other round. In the same time, a bow can fire twice. So it's not 1d8 vs 1d12. It's 2d8 vs 1d12, plus better range, plus no powder, and finally it fits Nia better...being a more 'primitive' weapon that suits her more 'primitive' origin.

In anticipation of joining the thread, what are your thoughts for getting Nia into the narrative?


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> In anticipation of joining the thread, what are your thoughts for getting Nia into the narrative?



You tossed out a couple ideas earlier - overhearing in the tavern, from a rival expedition, castaway - and I think any of those could work, depending on when you can join in.

Might be interesting if she was approached by Captain Read Wallace for his expedition after La Gloriosa, but disagreed with his stern discipline and distrust of Voodoo.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm. If he dislikes voodoo, it would be odd for him to approach her. She might have approached him...or perhaps he felt he needed the edge, even though he hated it...


----------



## Unsung

So, somewhat counter-intuitively, the way the loading property works in 5e is that you can't attack more than once per action/bonus action/reaction. It doesn't actually specify the need to take any additional action to load. Like other attacks with the ammunition property, loading the weapon is still part of the action to attack. You could fire a crossbow every round, or even more than once per round.

The person who this most affects (Barrington, especially once he gets Extra Attack) already has the feat that negates it (Crossbow/Firearm Expert).  If anything, it seems like flintlock weapons would take even longer to reload than crossbows, although it actually does make a little more sense with an Age of Sail-era brace of pistols.

 @_*fireinthedust*_- How 'bout that bet?


----------



## Shayuri

Huh! Well, I still prefer the bow for the flavor factor. She may keep a pistol tucked out of sight though, later, since a bow can't really be concealed on her person.


----------



## Unsung

By all means, I wasn't trying to sway you over to the way of the gun.  It's fitting, and distinctive, and really pretty badass.

Have to say, though, I'm honestly a little torn between ease of play and the added verisimilitude of flintlock weapons taking at least an action (and thus a round) to load.


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]- A fine thing indeed... I just this very moment noticed the edit where you said we could take 4 Mixed/Good Fortunes.

I know I said I would take Weather Pains, but having thought about it more since then, I don't think it would be appropriate to his love of Calypso for Mr Teague to know or consciously avoid sailing into the storm, were the Sea to decree it so.

Instead, what about some more Magic Trinkets? Mr Teague's got all his many tattoos, and I was thinking maybe a wooden eye underneath his patch?


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> By all means, I wasn't trying to sway you over to the way of the gun.  It's fitting, and distinctive, and really pretty badass.



Yes, your characters have all kinds of bad-assery, and Nia certainly is no exception!



> Have to say, though, I'm honestly a little torn between ease of play and the added verisimilitude of flintlock weapons taking at least an action (and thus a round) to load.



If you make a round more flexible than "6 seconds" I think it works. You could narrate Firearms Expert as having a brace of pistols, or as having specially prepared shot & powder wads (with lightning fast hands), or even as a custom modified multi-barrel flintlock pistol!



Unsung said:


> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]- A fine thing indeed... I just this very moment noticed the edit where you said we could take 4 Mixed/Good Fortunes.
> 
> I know I said I would take Weather Pains, but having thought about it more since then, I don't think it would be appropriate to his love of Calypso for Mr Teague to know or consciously avoid sailing into the storm, were the Sea to decree it so.
> 
> Instead, what about some more Magic Trinkets? Mr Teague's got all his many tattoos, and I was thinking maybe a wooden eye underneath his patch?



Sure, that could work. If you take Magic Trinkets, (a) what Ill Fortune would you take to balance it out? For example, younmight expand his illiteracy into some kind of Ill Fortune... (b) would you want 1 magic item of your choice, or 2 chosen by me as DM? And would Teague be aware they're magic items?


----------



## Unsung

I have an idea for an Obligation, so I'll tinker with that. And given what you managed for Shayuri, it'd be a shame not to see what else you can come up with.  Mr Teague won't know which of his tattoos are magical. I'm actually playing him as not being aware he can do magic-- as in he definitely believes in magic and he sees it constantly, he's just not aware he's the one doing it. Any divine spell or cantrip that happens to be cast in his vicinity is just a sign that Calypso's eye is on him. Sometimes she does what he hopes and prays she'll do. Other times just the opposite.


----------



## Queenie

I was thinking of changing my trinket, my hat, since Barrington also has the always returning hat. Maybe Quickleaf you want to choose something for me?


----------



## Shayuri

And added the rest of the background, and a nice little horribly-photoshooped portrait.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> I was thinking of changing my trinket, my hat, since Barrington also has the always returning hat. Maybe Quickleaf you want to choose something for me?



Sure. How about "a golden statuette of Madonna and child"? It seems apropos for Katarina to remind her of her quest.



Shayuri said:


> And added the rest of the background, and a nice little horribly-photoshooped portrait.



Nice! Love the story and hunt for Smiling Jack!

Stats also look good to me. You're all good to join in the role playing thread  Btw, what does her Haunted fortune represent? I mean, what's the nature of her haunting?


----------



## Shayuri

I'm thinking she either relieves the nightmare she had before the summoning, or perhaps she finds herself in the Shadowlands again, awake but asleep...all night long. Never sure if she's going to wake up this time, or if this is it.

As for the IC thread, may I assume for the sake of convenience that Nia was able to overhear the conversation where Claude 'hired' the PCs, and is thus acquainted with the patron and the expedition?

Further, to ease integration, can we arrange perhaps that Nia has some idea of how to help the PCs acquire a ship, if not necessarily a crew? What I'd like is to be able to have her come up and say, "You need a ship, I can help," and therefore immediately be of use. 

Would that be allright?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Sure! DMs love when players offer to do stuff like that  I also like bribes in the form of dark chocolate with hazelnuts...

Here's what Nia knows: A schooner called The Coral Curse lies beached in Nassau, in need of repair but salvageable. It belongs to Blackbeard who hasn't done anything with it for several months. The ship was turned into a hospital ship when the crew were stricken with yellow fever, then it was attacked by a French navy captain named Jacques Cassard, and so most in Nassau consider it cursed. Nia suspects a djab (dark spirit) embodying pestilence lurks within the ship, simply awaiting the proper voodoo ritual to be exorcised or otherwise dealt with.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] Here are the two items I came up with for Gunner Teague...was going to make his chart book magic but then I remembered Teague can't read! LOL But if the bullets are not of interest to you, I will come up with something to swap them out for.

[h3]Son of a Gun Tattoo[/h3]
The "son of a gun" is a one-of-a-kind tattoo depicting a culverin with a wild baby boy riding atop, symbolizing all boys of uncertain parentage born on the gunner's deck to a life at sea. Gunner Teague has worn the "son of the gun" on his skin as long as he can remember, back to his boyhood. When in command of a powder crew (or all powder crews on one side of a ship), you decrease their cannon reload time by a number of rounds equal to your Wisdom modifier. In addition, when you observe a person functioning on a powder crew you immediately recognize their station of birth (social class), their experience as a gunner, and one of their flaws.

[h3]Unchained Bullets of Bon-Ebon[/h3]
Bon-Ebon, the French island-fortress, is notorious for its "shot tower" from which molten lead is poured, forming into lead bullets as it cools on its way to the ground...possibly the origin of the term "sweating bullets." When Teague broke free from his manacles and throttled a guard, the warden had his manacles melted down and cast from the "shot tower" at Bon-Ebon. From the remnant the warden collected 12 bullets which were loaded into a blunderbuss and fired at Teague's back, nearly killing him. Once the prison doctor extracted the bullets, he gave them to Teague as a souvenir when Teague was at last released. These bullets are magical weapons, and when used to free prisoners or slaves (e.g. shooting their bonds or their captives) they grant advantage on your attack roll and deal double damage


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] where are you guys? I waaannnnnaaaaaaa play!!


----------



## Unsung

@_*Quickleaf*_- Supergreat. Ladies and gentlemen, the hard-workingest DM I know. And the Son-of-a-Gun Tattoo is pretty thoroughly powerful for a ship's gunner, which is the kind of DM generosity that usually foreshadows a boss fight.

Seriously, though: thanks very much.

Shot in the back 12 times-- all at once-- and lived? That's...quite the escape. Surely he must have pitched into the ocean from high atop the fortress ramparts, after the fact. For only through the Sea's intervention could he have survived being dashed upon the jagged rocks. In fact, waking up from that is probably the exact moment when he became a true believer.

If I can make one minor request for an adjustment: he's had the Son-of-a-Gun Tattoo since his early twenties, or maybe late teens. He isn't sure when he got it or who gave it to him, but the timing of it lines up with the last time he saw his young family.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Sure. How about "a golden statuette of Madonna and child"? It seems apropos for Katarina to remind her of her quest.?




Perfect! I'll come up with a good story of how she found it


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> @_*Quickleaf*_- Supergreat. Ladies and gentlemen, the hard-workingest DM I know. And the Son-of-a-Gun Tattoo is pretty thoroughly powerful for a ship's gunner, which is the kind of DM generosity that usually foreshadows a boss fight.



Uh....ok you caught me  My tendency is to throw very difficult encounters at the groups I run for and let the dice fall where they fall. I'm definitely not a "killer DM", but I certainly don't pussyfoot around with combat challenges. And I figure since Lives are in this game, and you're all experienced gamers starting at 4th level that you can handle it!



> Shot in the back 12 times-- all at once-- and lived? That's...quite the escape. Surely he must have pitched into the ocean from high atop the fortress ramparts, after the fact. For only through the Sea's intervention could he have survived being dashed upon the jagged rocks. In fact, waking up from that is probably the exact moment when he became a true believer.



Ah, I was thinking that all 12 bullets were loaded into a blunderbuss and fired at the same time something like a shotgun's spray. Heh, I was thinking it explained where his Tough feat came from, but I like your spin on the moment of faith better.



> If I can make one minor request for an adjustment: he's had the Son-of-a-Gun Tattoo since his early twenties, or maybe late teens. He isn't sure when he got it or who gave it to him, but the timing of it lines up with the last time he saw his young family.



Sounds good!

 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] I want to play too!! Well, using play in the sense of "throw unspeakable horrors of the Abyss at your party"


----------



## Unsung

Honestly being hit with a blunderbuss at close enough range for 12 bullets to lodge in his back seems if anything seems all the more impressive. And it's just one of the things that makes Gunner Teague Tough. Just imagine: he used to be tougher.


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> Honestly being hit with a blunderbuss at close enough range for 12 bullets to lodge in his back seems if anything seems all the more impressive. And it's just one of the things that makes Gunner Teague Tough. Just imagine: he used to be tougher.



He's not just Tough, he's Gunner Teague Tough


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] I want to play too!! Well, using play in the sense of "throw unspeakable horrors of the Abyss at your party"



 Eerrr..... :whistles and wanders away...:



Unsung said:


> Honestly being hit with a blunderbuss at close enough range for 12 bullets to lodge in his back seems if anything seems all the more impressive. And it's just one of the things that makes Gunner Teague Tough. Just imagine: he used to be tougher.



 That is badass.



Quickleaf said:


> He's not just Tough, he's Gunner Teague Tough



 rofl!


----------



## Unsung

_And sometimes late at night,
When I'm bathed in the firelight,
The moon comes callin' a ghostly white,
And I recall,
I recall...._

Like a rock. Standin' arrow straight. And Built Ford Tough.

See, that was almost like a pirate shanty for a minute there.


----------



## Queenie

So... Fenris has been super busy (that bastard, how dare he work instead of doing up my sheet, I might have to find another gaming accountant!! ). Is there a place online I can check out equipment myself? I know I get some "stuff" from the sailor background (Including my gold mother-daughter statuette), but I should have other "adventuring" stuff too, right? So yah, I wanna work on that. And I also need to do my schedule, which I think we are doing assuming we're on the boat. Maybe I'll work on that.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> So... Fenris has been super busy (that bastard, how dare he work instead of doing up my sheet, I might have to find another gaming accountant!! ). Is there a place online I can check out equipment myself? I know I get some "stuff" from the sailor background (Including my gold mother-daughter statuette), but I should have other "adventuring" stuff too, right? So yah, I wanna work on that. And I also need to do my schedule, which I think we are doing assuming we're on the boat. Maybe I'll work on that.



You can find the D&D Basic rules here: http://media.wizards.com/2014/downloads/dnd/PlayerDnDBasicRules_v0.2.pdf

If you need a hand with anything, just give a shout. I'm online for tonight.


----------



## Quickleaf

Also [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] I just sent you a PM about an issue with your latest post.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> You can find the D&D Basic rules here: http://media.wizards.com/2014/downloads/dnd/PlayerDnDBasicRules_v0.2.pdf
> 
> If you need a hand with anything, just give a shout. I'm online for tonight.




Thanks! I just remembered - duh - we have the books so I can look there. I guess I'm wondering if, besides the tool kits I already have - if there is anything "piratey", basically for people on the sea, that I should be thinking about. Honestly, I've never played in a game that took place on the sea like this and it's been a very long time since I played in any kind of pirate game. So I feel like there should be a section for sailors and boat stuff but I know there isn't. I will take a look and you know I'll ask a million questions lol.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] I went back over your sheet and based on a starting budget of 125 gp, I came up with the following list of equipment for your character...You might swap out Navigator's Tools (assuming another PC will have them) for Cartographer's Tools and an Explorer's Kit...

*Clothing*
Traveler's clothes (2 gp)

*Weapons*
2 Scimitars (50 gp) "Cutlasses"
Pistol (10 gp)
Dagger (2 gp)
24 bullets and powder (6 gp)

*Tools*
Thieves' tools (25 gp)
Gaming set - cards (5 silver)
Navigator's tools (25 gp)

*Treasure*
Golden statuette of Madonna and child (trinket)
Captain's logbook (2 gp)
2 gp 5 sp


----------



## Shayuri

Or! You miiiiiiight want to hang onto the Navigator's Tools. You know...just in case your Ship Master spent all her starting funds on a longbow instead of buying one.

IT COULD HAPPEN!

(^_^)

Stupid ascetic druid starting funds.


----------



## Queenie

Awesome! I am just looking over the book too. I was thinking of taking the Burgler's Pack, since she is mainly rogue, that makes sense right? Also I never heard from Kobald Stew if he was dropping Inspiring Leadership... Then I would definitely be dropping gamers set (cards) and a couple other things with it. I had cartographers tools along the way but dropped them too. It's been a long time since I couldn't buy all the stuff I needed! 

Okay so drop nav tools and gaming set, add cartographers tools, Burgler's kit, do I have anything left ?


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Or! You miiiiiiight want to hang onto the Navigator's Tools. You know...just in case your Ship Master spent all her starting funds on a longbow instead of buying one.
> 
> IT COULD HAPPEN!
> 
> (^_^)
> 
> Stupid ascetic druid starting funds.




Rofl. I mean really! I don't have any funds for anything cool like acid or manacles... I mean, we must stink at our jobs if we're 4th level and we have such little stuff. Though you have some pretty cool trinkets as done unsung! 

Of course there is always the other way... *jingles thieves tools*

Hey can we do a mini side adventure by any chance? 

Lol


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Rofl. I mean really! I don't have any funds for anything cool like acid or manacles... I mean, we must stink at our jobs if we're 4th level and we have such little stuff. Though you have some pretty cool trinkets as done unsung!
> 
> Of course there is always the other way... *jingles thieves tools*
> 
> Hey can we do a mini side adventure by any chance?
> 
> Lol



Haha, weeelll....I had the same thought about your characters being 4th level and not knowing what appropriate starting wealth should be. That's why I included the Armed to the Teeth, Booty, and Magic Trinkets fortunes!  So you can't complain that I haven't been accommodating!

By side adventure do you mean "stealing and piracy spree"?  

It looks like those of us who are able to post more regularly and those who are not will need to find some happy medium of posting that works for everyone.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Haha, weeelll....I had the same thought about your characters being 4th level and not knowing what appropriate starting wealth should be. That's why I included the Armed to the Teeth, Booty, and Magic Trinkets fortunes!  So you can't complain that I haven't been accommodating!
> 
> By side adventure do you mean "stealing and piracy spree"?
> 
> It looks like those of us who are able to post more regularly and those who are not will need to find some happy medium of posting that works for everyone.




I'm not complaining, you've been super generous in all ways from cool treasure to crunchy character stuff! Maybe I'll recheck my fortunes 

And yes, I sure did mean a stealing and piracy spree! If you can't afford it, you steal it, right? I mean there are so many evil people out there who need to be relieved of dangerous items, no? I mean... For the greater good and all... 

Yes, it's always difficult when some people can post more than others. A lot of PBP games start out very fast then slow down. Unfortunately a lot, in my experience most, games die fairly quickly.   You've put a lot of effort into this game so I'm hoping it'll go a very long time! Each GM has their kind of limit as to how long they wait for people to post before moving on, some want a post a day during the week, some just a couple of posts a week. 

I don't know how long our negotiations are going to take outside but I imagine it might go back and forth a bit. That said, of course we may be needed inside in case of "friendly competition" aka our friends are getting their ass kicked lol.


----------



## Queenie

So FYI I somehow did not get any notifications since the 13th here I am thinking everyone abandoned the game and calling out people to get in here. Apologies! Almost a page I missed. Catching up now!


----------



## Fenris

Quickleaf said:


> Haha, weeelll....I had the same thought about your characters being 4th level and not knowing what appropriate starting wealth should be. That's why I included the Armed to the Teeth, Booty, and Magic Trinkets fortunes!  So you can't complain that I haven't been accommodating!
> 
> By side adventure do you mean "stealing and piracy spree"?
> 
> It looks like those of us who are able to post more regularly and those who are not will need to find some happy medium of posting that works for everyone.




 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] took the shackles off tonight so I was able to post  But I cycle from being very available to being scarce depending on how things roll in the week, . But I would say keep things rolling as you are. Don't open up the throttle, but don't brake either.


----------



## Queenie

So... interestingly both Barrington and du Tourbillon took this to mean she was bragging that they would be done in a month.



> “Five thousand louis d'or might sound like a lot of _dinero_ however, when you are trying to care for the men you need to run the vessel, feed those 50 men and keep them well or care for their illnesses, stock the boat with all the equipment we need… well, you see it can get used up quickly if you do not have someone who knows what they are doing. We will endeavor to find the wreck in a month’s time – if we are frugal with our funds we should be able to support our crew and ship that long.”




What she ACTUALLY meant was, it costs a lot to man a crew, and while we will be thrifty, (HA - PIRATES) if we don't accomplish this in a month's time we will need MORE money.  Cause according to our experts 5,000 whatevers will only last that long.  So we'll try to get it done with the amount he is giving us but it's not likely  

Of course, they both just thought it and didn't say it out loud so... carry on!!!


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> I'm not complaining, you've been super generous in all ways from cool treasure to crunchy character stuff! Maybe I'll recheck my fortunes



Also, I didn't mean to imply that I am a stickler for exact gp numbers for starting gear. If it feels right, go for it. Just use the average wealth by class table as a guideline.



> And yes, I sure did mean a stealing and piracy spree! If you can't afford it, you steal it, right? I mean there are so many evil people out there who need to be relieved of dangerous items, no? I mean... For the greater good and all...



Haha, well let's cross that bridge if it turns out there really is a persistent and significant discrepancy in everyone's posting availability. Sound good?



> Yes, it's always difficult when some people can post more than others. A lot of PBP games start out very fast then slow down. Unfortunately a lot, in my experience most, games die fairly quickly.   You've put a lot of effort into this game so I'm hoping it'll go a very long time! Each GM has their kind of limit as to how long they wait for people to post before moving on, some want a post a day during the week, some just a couple of posts a week.



I think that's true of some face-to-face games too. I also hope it goes for a while, and if we have turnover in the player base that's fine too; pirate ships have a tendency to lose and gain people along the way anyhow!

Thanks for the feedback about posting frequency  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]. I'll just keep on at a medium pace.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I'm surprised you guys haven't asked for a cash advance yet!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Queenie said:


> So... interestingly both Barrington and du Tourbillon took this to mean she was bragging that they would be done in a month.




That is what I had understood -- I think we'd need to clarify in any case, but I don't see the likelihood of coming back asking for more later. We get the amount we negotiate now, and as a result du Tourbillon gets his shares when there are things to share. 




Quickleaf said:


> Thanks for the feedback about posting frequency  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]. I'll just keep on at a medium pace.




I am finding things going fairly quick as well.  I can generally post 1/day, but more than that is challenging. I'm travelling now, and so am a bit less present than I will usually be.  But still here!


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Also, I didn't mean to imply that I am a stickler for exact gp numbers for starting gear. If it feels right, go for it. Just use the average wealth by class table as a guideline.



  Awesome! I'll finish my list today and run it by you 




Quickleaf said:


> Haha, well let's cross that bridge if it turns out there really is a persistent and significant discrepancy in everyone's posting availability. Sound good?



  Heh. I was actually just teasing about that. I am sure there will be plenty of time IN game for piracy and hijinks.  




Quickleaf said:


> I think that's true of some face-to-face games too. I also hope it goes for a while, and if we have turnover in the player base that's fine too; pirate ships have a tendency to lose and gain people along the way anyhow!



 That is true, yes. Sometimes players are just not a right fit with other player's styles. Being a grown up is hard work 




Quickleaf said:


> EDIT: Oh yeah, I'm surprised you guys haven't asked for a cash advance yet!



 Weeelllllllll we're not done yet, are we?   Can't drop ALL my requests on the poor Frenchman at once, don't want to scare him away. Plus more time to size him up... there is something odd about a man more intrigued by a monkey than Kat... to each their own 



Kobold Stew said:


> That is what I had understood -- I think we'd need to clarify in any case, but I don't see the likelihood of coming back asking for more later. We get the amount we negotiate now, and as a result du Tourbillon gets his shares when there are things to share.



 1) You never get something you don't ask for and 2) PIRATE!!! Of course, as pirates, I suppose we shouldn't get upset when we're on the other end of that. 3) My goodness you are lawful, aren't you? Is that you speaking, Jim or both?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Queenie said:


> 3) My goodness you are lawful, aren't you? Is that you speaking, Jim or both?




There is no smiley for looking innocently up in the corner of the ceiling and avoiding a question, is there?

In any case, you can see Jim's proposal now in the IC thread.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> I think that's true of some face-to-face games too. I also hope it goes for a while, and if we have turnover in the player base that's fine too; pirate ships have a tendency to lose and gain people along the way anyhow!



 Oh yeah, there's that whole walking the plank thing... I hope we bring along extra scrubs who we won't miss if they end up in the drink 



Kobold Stew said:


> There is no smiley for looking innocently up in the corner of the ceiling and avoiding a question, is there?



 Heh. We're onto you already!!


----------



## Quickleaf

Looks like the adventure is about to begin in earnest!

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] You caught my background on the ship _The Coral Curse_ that Nia knows about, right? You're good to jump in whenever you are ready.


----------



## Shayuri

Yep! She's not going to bust in during the negotiations, but she's lurking somewhere observing...waiting for the pirates to finish up so she can reel them in.


----------



## Queenie

You've mentioned the "constitution" and the contract differently. Does the ship itself have it's own constitution?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Just letting you guys know that I posted descriptions of your custom magic items in the first post of the Rogues Gallery for convenience. You're welcome 



Queenie said:


> You've mentioned the "constitution" and the contract differently. Does the ship itself have it's own constitution?



Yes! Most every pirate ship had something called the "Articles" (or sometimes referred to as the "constitution"). These set out terms for how treasure is split between crew/officers/captain, compensation for disability, grounds for discipline/punishment, special rules the captain lays down, what should happen in the event of the captain's death, and so forth. Usually they were drafted by the captain and certain officers.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Just letting you guys know that I posted descriptions of your custom magic items in the first post of the Rogues Gallery for convenience. You're welcome
> 
> 
> Yes! Most every pirate ship had something called the "Articles" (or sometimes referred to as the "constitution"). These set out terms for how treasure is split between crew/officers/captain, compensation for disability, grounds for discipline/punishment, special rules the captain lays down, what should happen in the event of the captain's death, and so forth. Usually they were drafted by the captain and certain officers.




Got it! So this is something that would get written up each time a group would take on a new adventure, or more likely, a captain who owned a ship would carrying his own constitution with him. As in, you joined his crew, here are the rules.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Yes, except that it is not simply the Captain that determines them. There are checks on piratical behaviour (in a way that there are not for naval vessels). The constitution is voted on, and the authority of the Captain is (as I understand it) approved from the bottom up, rather than imposed from the top down.


----------



## Quickleaf

Kobold Stew said:


> Yes, except that it is not simply the Captain that determines them. There are checks on piratical behaviour (in a way that there are not for naval vessels). The constitution is voted on, and the authority of the Captain is (as I understand it) approved from the bottom up, rather than imposed from the top down.



Speaking strictly historically, mostly that's right, though I've read a couple instances where there were provisions in the ship's Articles like (paraphrasing) "no raping women" and "lashes for rum thieves" that strike me as the sort of TOP DOWN things an ELECTED captian might do. Anyhow, not to muddy the waters. And of course you guys can decide how to handle a lot of this on your ship!


----------



## Kobold Stew

So I never got back on this.  Sorry. 


Kobold Stew said:


> 1. Rituals.




taken 


> 2. Role on Ship. So by removing Inspiring Leader, that reduces the rivalry for the captaincy and eliminates some redundancy. He has not worked with Queenie before, but can take any of a number of positions as desired. He has insight and so can serve as Quartermaster.




I think I might have misunderstood Queenie's message earlier today, or it was Katerina taking offence where Queenie took none. In any case, I didn't mean to overstep, but I really do not understand what Katerina's objection was. 



> 3. Fortunes:




still have to be finalized.

I brought up Ben Hornigold because he's a real person, whereas the previous story was entirely from my imagination.  I'm fine leaving it with that, but can change to Hornigold if anyone desires.



> 4. Maneuvers.




sounds like we are on the same page, so GREAT. 

Thanks.


----------



## Queenie

Could someone point me to the current rotation schedule? Thank you!


----------



## Quickleaf

Kobold Stew said:


> I brought up Ben Hornigold because he's a real person, whereas the previous story was entirely from my imagination.  I'm fine leaving it with that, but can change to Hornigold if anyone desires.



Go with Benjamin Hornigold! It'll be a fun twist when you guys run across Blackbeard 



Queenie said:


> Could someone point me to the current rotation schedule? Thank you!



Sure! Caveat: it's still in formation, and things are liable to change at sea. But here's what Kobold Stew, Maldavos, and Unsung shared so far (minor edits from me).

The Rotation

Morning (4:00-12:00)
Gentleman Jim (4:00-6:00): Jim rises an hour earlier than others (3:00), performs ablutions, appears promptly on deck during morning tea as supervising officer for prayer meeting, not because he is especially religious but for crew morale. (Crew)
Gentleman Jim (6:00-10:00): Attends to duties including discipline, various staffing issues, checking supplies, etc. (Quartermaster)
Gentleman Jim (10:00-12:00): Time in his cabin, attending to research and forging documents. (Researching/Forgery)
Gunner Teague (4:00-8:00): Sleeps like the dead. (finishes long rest)
Gunner Teague (8:00-12:00): Maintains the ship’s cannons, checks the powder, cleans and counts pistols and muskets, shouts up and down at the powder monkeys. Throws his back into any task calling for more than one set of arms. (Master Gunner/Crew)
Hugo Van Haan (4:00-6:00): Morning Tea. Hugo makes a still of tea and serves them from the kitchen on a first-come first-serve basis to the general crew, while taking a fine silver tea set into the captain's quarters to absorb reports from the prior night and report on any shortages. (Cook)
Hugo Van Haan (6:00-8:00): Breakfast. Hugo stores spices from every port in the Spanish Main. As a result he's often experimenting to keep things lively. If there's anyone on the ship who just wants a biscuit, for God's sake, they're probably annoyed. Hugo handles cooking, rationing, and clean-up. (Cook)
Hugo Van Haan (8:00-12:00): Rounds. Hugo checks the ships stores against a mostly-well tabulated inventory, including everything from cannonballs to crackers. (Quartermaster) ??? [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] This will need to be tweaked as Hugo is no longer Quartermaster, rather Jim is. Perhaps Hugo will be studying Mandarin?

Afternoon (12:00-20:00)
Gentleman Jim (12:00-13:00): Postprandial rest. (short rest)
Gentleman Jim (13:00-18:00): Attends to duties as above. (Quartermaster)
Gunner Teague (12:00-18:00): As above. (Master Gunner/Crew)
Hugo Van Haan (12:00-5:00): Walks the decks, makes small-talk with near every member of the crew (whether they want to see him or not). Serves the purpose of checking up on the crew's morale, but Hugo would do this if his position were Captain or deck-hand. Helps out where needed. Has a junior member of the crew handle tea time. (Crew)
Hugo Van Haan (5:00-20:00): Preps dinner, in and out of dinner with Captain, joins in on after-dinner stories to add his beguiling viola or pipe to the background. Writes up a menu for the next day. (Cook)
All Officers / PCs? (18:00-20:00): Dinner with the Captain. Also, general time to discuss plans, report on problems among crew, puzzle over maps as a group, crack jokes, etc.

Night (20:00-4:00)
Gentleman Jim (20:00-4:00): Jim goes to bed early. (long rest)
Gunner Teague (20:00-24:00): Drinks rum on deck, reciting jokes and tall tales and mangled scripture to anyone who passes by. Often falls asleep. (starts long rest)
Gunner Teague (24:00-4:00): Becomes sombre and morose, delivering ghost stories and old sea legends, and waxing poetic on the nature of the sea as a fickle goddess. Occasionally draws a crowd. (Entertainer/Lookout)
Hugo Van Haan (20:00-4:00): Takes evening tea, talks to the more depressive drunks to ensure they don't throw themselves to the sharks, sleeps. (long rest)


----------



## Queenie

Thanks! I will try to use what is already out there as a guideline for rotation 

My sheet has some changes... I don't think anything too major just fixed a couple of errors / removed Skilled / Added Inspiring Leader / added equipment (this part is still in progress, I need to add my weapon stat info). I also dropped Ally and added Magical Trinkets. It's just too much fun to see all the cool things everyone else has  I thought about adding Casanova as the "femme fatal" - it fits- but I'm out of spots and I think game wise what I have works better. You really made an amazing resource here. 

So, for Magical Trinkets am I supposed to roll them up or do you just do that? I think it's better using your discretion. 

So, I am down to needing to add my rotation and my Baboon Stats for Bella. Which, coincidentally, is my daughter's name. She's always been my little monkey  

Edit: I did include cartographer's tools and also a spyglass on my sheet. If necessary it can come out of the "sparkly gem fund" which will mostly go towards ship stuff. Or maybe Kat just just buy a new hat with a matching one for her monkey. Who knows with her?


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> My sheet has some changes... I don't think anything too major just fixed a couple of errors / removed Skilled / Added Inspiring Leader / added equipment (this part is still in progress, I need to add my weapon stat info). I also dropped Ally and added Magical Trinkets. It's just too much fun to see all the cool things everyone else has  I thought about adding Casanova as the "femme fatal" - it fits- but I'm out of spots and I think game wise what I have works better. You really made an amazing resource here.



Those all sound like reasonable changes. To be clear, for Magic Trinkets you're opting not to pick your own common/uncommon magic item, and not to roll 5x on the trinkets table (like Shayuri did), but to have me come up with 2 items using my discretion (like I did for Unsung)? Can do! I'll read back over your background and see what I come up with.



> So, I am down to needing to add my rotation and my Baboon Stats for Bella. Which, coincidentally, is my daughter's name. She's always been my little monkey



Aww 



> Edit: I did include cartographer's tools and also a spyglass on my sheet. If necessary it can come out of the "sparkly gem fund" which will mostly go towards ship stuff. Or maybe Kat just just buy a new hat with a matching one for her monkey. Who knows with her?



First, spyglass is only 45 gp in the setting. Second, the total value of your gear is in the ballpark for a Fighter/Rogue's wealth. Third, one of those may become a magic item


----------



## Queenie

Yes, Captain! You choose two items at your discretion. I will give up my statuette


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Yes, Captain! You choose two items at your discretion. I will give up my statuette



But I thought *you're* the captain! I'm just the DM  So here's what I came up with for Katarina's items for having Magic Trinkets...

Blackheart's Scope
This exquisite black and silver spyglass is the only possession of her father that Katarina has, which he taught her how to use ever since she gained her sea legs. Far more complex than an ordinary spyglass, it has a series of silver rings which, if turned in the right manner, alter the magnification between one of three modes. The first is as a regular spyglass, while the other modes require a dram of blood (1 hit point) be poured into a small hole in the scope to power the magic for 1 minute.


*Greater Magnification: *The magnification the spyglass provides is triple (instead of double), granting you advantage on Wisdom (Perception) checks to identify ship features and such. However, when used in daylight or in other ambient bright light the powerful mirrors inside the spyglass shine from a distance, alerting anyone viewed that you're watching them.
*Water Scope: *The spyglass ceases to function as normal and instead allows you to see 30 feet underwater provided the light conditions would allow you to see that far.

Andalusian Corsé de Gracia
A dark leather corset with black silk ties and invisible seamless mithril boning, this garment is luxuriously comfortable to wear and represents the height of Spanish fashion. Moreover, it has been enchanted by Andalusian mages with the grace of a swan and the convenience of a command word to cause the corset to lace up or untie when spoken by you. For a pirate to have such a corset...well, clearly it was stolen from a Spanish noblewoman! Perfectly flattering your bosom, the corset grants you advantage on Charisma checks involving seduction. Additionally, when you squeeze thru a tight space the corset cinches tighter, allowing you to function effectively despite the squeeze; you don't suffer disadvantage to your attack rolls or Dexterity saves when squeezing, nor do enemies gain advantage on their attacks against you (though you still must spend 1 extra foot of movement  per foot squeezed).


----------



## Kobold Stew

Can I share some details about ships' constitutions?

Articles from Capt. Bartholomew Roberts’s ship. 

I. Every Man has a Vote in the Affairs of Moment; has
equal Title to the fresh Provisions, or strong Liquors, at any
Time seized, and may use them at Pleasure, unless a Scarcity
make it necessary, for the Good of all, to vote a Retrenchment.

II. Every Man to be called fairly in Turn, by List, on board
of Prizes, because, (over and above their proper Share) they
were on these Occasions allowed a Shift of Cloaths: But if they
defrauded the Company to the Value of a Dollar, in Plate,
Jewels, or Money, Marooning was their Punishment. If the
Robbery was only betwixt one another, they contented themselves
with slit ing the Ears and Nose of him that was Guilty,
and set him on Shore, not in an uninhabited Place, but somewhere,
where he was sure to encounter Hardships.

III. No person to Game at Cards or Dice for Money.

IV. The Lights and Candles to be put out at eight a-Clock
at Night: If any of the Crew, after that Hour, still remained
enclined for Drinking, they were to do it on the open Deck

V. To keep their Piece, Pistols, and Cutlash clean, and fit
for Service.

VI. No Boy or Woman to be allowed amongst them. If any
Man were found seducing any of the latter Sex, and carry’d
her to Sea, disguised, he was to suffer Death.

VII. To Desert the Ship, or their Quarters in Battle, was
punished with Death or Marooning.

VIII. No striking one another on board, but every Man’s
Quarrels to be ended on Shore, at Sword and Pistol.

IX. No Man to talk of breaking up their Way of Living,
till each shared a 1000 l. If in order to this, any Man should
lose a Limb, or become a Cripple in their Service, he was to
have 800 Dollars, out of the publick Stock, and for lesser
Hurts, proportionately.

X. The Captain and Quarter-Master to receive two Shares
of a Prize; the Master, Boatswain, and Gunner, one Share
and a half, and other Officers one and a Quarter [everyone
else to receive one share].

XI. The Musicians to have Rest on the Sabbath Day, but
the other six Days and Nights, none without special Favour.

There's also a wikipedia article with more examples that I have just seen -- it includes Roberts's (without the early spellings). 

Modifying Roberts's or one of the others seems relatively straightforward, and I think would be a fun element -- we can adjust the shares, add provisions for magic or special items ("For items of rare and magickall value, officers may forfeit their wages down to the value of one share in exchange for their choise, selected in an order determined by agreement of the Captain and Quarter Master. Where there is no agreement to bee had, the item shall be cast overboard or sold."). 

Other nice clauses, I think include:

* If any Gold, Jewels, Silver, &c. be found on Board of any Prize or Prizes to the value of a Piece of Eight, & the finder do not deliver it to the Quarter Master in the space of 24 hours he shall suffer what Punishment the Captain and the Majority of the Company shall think fit.

* He that sees a Sail first, shall have the best Pistol or Small Arm aboard of her.

Hope this helps, and gets some ideas churning.


----------



## Quickleaf

Nice find  It also bears mention that everyone - captain, officers and crew - was required to sign the Articles. In the event of imminent capture, the captain might be responsible for destroying the Articles so they couldn't be used to prosecute them as pirates.



			
				Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> VI. No Boy or Woman to be allowed amongst them. If any
> Man were found seducing any of the latter Sex, and carry’d
> her to Sea, disguised, he was to suffer Death.



While absolutely historically accurate and probably not that uncommon, this is one you'll likely want to nix.

Here is another example of Ship's Articles from Captain John Phillips, captain of the _Revenge _in 1724:

[SBLOCK=Articles of the Revenge]
I. Every Man Shall obey civil Command; the Captain shall have one full Share and a half of all Prizes; the Master, Carpenter, Boatswain and Gunner shall have one Share and quarter.

II. If any Man shall offer to run away, or keep any Secret from the Company, he shall be marooned with one Bottle of Powder, one Bottle of Water, one small Arm, and Shot.

III. If any Man shall steal any Thing in the Company, or game, to the Value of a Piece of Eight, he shall be marooned or shot.

IV. If any time we shall meet another Marooner [Mariner] that Man shall sign his Articles without the Consent of our Company, shall suffer such Punishment as the Captain and Company shall think fit.

V. That Man that shall strike another whilst these Articles are in force, shall receive Moses’s Law (that is, 40 Stripes lacking one) on the bare Back.

VI. That Man that shall snap his Arms, or smoke Tobacco in the Hold, without a Cap to his Pipe, or carry a Candle lighted without a Lanthorn, shall suffer the same Punishment as in the former Article.

VII. That Man that shall not keep his Arms clean, fit for an Engagement, or neglect his Business, shall be cut off from his Share, and suffer such other Punishment as the Captain and the Company shall think fit.

VIII. If any Man shall lose a Joint in time of an Engagement, shall have 400 Pieces of Eight; if a Limb, 800.

IX. If at any time you meet with a prudent Woman, that Man that offers to meddle with her, without her Consent, shall suffer present Death.[/SBLOCK]

A piece of eight, by the way, in our setting is equal to an electrum piece (1/2 gp).


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> But I thought *you're* the captain! I'm just the DM  So here's what I came up with for Katarina's items for having Magic Trinkets...
> 
> Blackheart's Scope
> This exquisite black and silver spyglass is the only possession of her father that Katarina has, which he taught her how to use ever since she gained her sea legs. Far more complex than an ordinary spyglass, it has a series of silver rings which, if turned in the right manner, alter the magnification between one of three modes. The first is as a regular spyglass, while the other modes require a dram of blood (1 hit point) be poured into a small hole in the scope to power the magic for 1 minute.
> 
> 
> *Greater Magnification: *The magnification the spyglass provides is triple (instead of double), granting you advantage on Wisdom (Perception) checks to identify ship features and such. However, when used in daylight or in other ambient bright light the powerful mirrors inside the spyglass shine from a distance, alerting anyone viewed that you're watching them.
> *Water Scope: *The spyglass ceases to function as normal and instead allows you to see 30 feet underwater provided the light conditions would allow you to see that far.
> 
> Andalusian Corsé de Gracia
> A dark leather corset with black silk ties and invisible seamless mithril boning, this garment is luxuriously comfortable to wear and represents the height of Spanish fashion. Moreover, it has been enchanted by Andalusian mages with the grace of a swan and the convenience of a command word to cause the corset to lace up or untie when spoken by you. For a pirate to have such a corset...well, clearly it was stolen from a Spanish noblewoman! Perfectly flattering your bosom, the corset grants you advantage on Charisma checks involving seduction. Additionally, when you squeeze thru a tight space the corset cinches tighter, allowing you to function effectively despite the squeeze; you don't suffer disadvantage to your attack rolls or Dexterity saves when squeezing, nor do enemies gain advantage on their attacks against you (though you still must spend 1 extra foot of movement  per foot squeezed).




These are AMAZEballs. Seriously, I love them. Thank you so so so much! I know I keep saying it but you have a really creative and awesome way of thinking about / coming up with things!!  (I've been scarred by a table gaming group that was so into rules and what was WRITTEN that they pretty much spent half (2 hours) of our time arguing over rules every session. Damned rules lawyers! This is the kind of game I've always wanted to play... where creativity rules.


----------



## Queenie

Kobold Stew said:


> VI. No Boy or Woman to be allowed amongst them. If any
> Man were found seducing any of the latter Sex, and carry’d
> her to Sea, disguised, he was to suffer Death.






Quickleaf said:


> While absolutely historically accurate and probably not that uncommon, this is one you'll likely want to nix.




Heh. Ya think?

Soo...... do you want us to have an actual constitution like one of the above?  I thought we'd be talking about treasure and other rules like this as a group and I think it's important to do some of that in character. 

However, it might take a while? I don't know how many people about going to argue over it. So, do you want us as a group to start working on it OOG?


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> These are AMAZEballs. Seriously, I love them. Thank you so so so much! I know I keep saying it but you have a really creative and awesome way of thinking about / coming up with things!!  (I've been scarred by a table gaming group that was so into rules and what was WRITTEN that they pretty much spent half (2 hours) of our time arguing over rules every session. Damned rules lawyers! This is the kind of game I've always wanted to play... where creativity rules.



AMAZEballs? I'm unfamiliar with that one  But glad they suit your character well!

Sorry about the rules lawyer scarring. We've all been there. Personally, I like to think of creativity and rules as working hand-in-hand for creamy gaming goodness. Rather than being mutually exclusive things. Heh. /soapbox



Queenie said:


> So...... do you want us to have an actual constitution like one of the above?  I thought we'd be talking about treasure and other rules like this as a group and I think it's important to do some of that in character.
> 
> However, it might take a while? I don't know how many people about going to argue over it. So, do you want us as a group to start working on it OOG?



Good point, it might take a while. Sure, if you guys are inclined to, you can hash out details of the Articles / constitution here. That way players who care about it can have a say, while those who are less interested can let the "bigwigs" sort it out.

I also plan at some point in the next day (of game time) to post the  contract with du Tourbillon for the group's revision/approval.


----------



## Shayuri

Lets reach some informal agreements OOC, then draft up an IC Articles to reflect those agreements?


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Good point, it might take a while. Sure, if you guys are inclined to, you can hash out details of the Articles / constitution here. That way players who care about it can have a say, while those who are less interested can let the "bigwigs" sort it out.
> 
> I also plan at some point in the next day (of game time) to post the  contract with du Tourbillon for the group's revision/approval.




I (Queenie) HATES hashing out rules. But Kat must be involved this time. Damn her! 

So, about treasure, Katerina feels that each er, are we calling everyone (our players) Officers basically? All Officers (including herself) should receive the same share, being 2 each. If we should need to make it less 1.5 but that seems onerous in terms of doing the actual math. 

The only one who I was unsure how to make an officer would be our illustrious Cook, but who is going to question us if we do? lol Since he knows Old Zef and Old Zef served under Blackheart I am assuming Hugo may have served under Blackheart also so Kat would know him well. Is this okay [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]? So since she knows him and his position and talents, that is good enough to make him an Officer.  

Katerina takes after her father in terms of crew stuff. Not much mercy for their enemies but the crew is family and everything should be fair and equitable. Her father treated his crew well, that is what she grew up with and knows and that is what she passes on.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Queenie said:


> The only one who I was unsure how to make an officer would be our illustrious Cook, but who is going to question us if we do? lol Since he knows Old Zef and Old Zef served under Blackheart I am assuming Hugo may have served under Blackheart also so Kat would know him well. Is this okay [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]? So since she knows him and his position and talents, that is good enough to make him an Officer.




Not a problem. I wouldn't even mind the equivalent of petty officer and a lesser share. And I like the idea of serving under Blackheart and watching the man's little girl (in Hugo's eyes) come into her own.


----------



## Quickleaf

It's Monday, and time for another...

Pirate Fun Fact of the Week
The term "scuttlebutt" is sometimes used to mean rumors and gossip, or in a creative insult. It dates back to the maritime practice of storing water for consumption in a butt (cask) which had been scuttled (a holed cut in it) so water could be readily withdrawn. The scuttlebutt played a role not dissimilar to an office water cooler, becoming a place for congregation and conversation.


----------



## Queenie

Maldavos said:


> Not a problem. I wouldn't even mind the equivalent of petty officer and a lesser share. And I like the idea of serving under Blackheart and watching the man's little girl (in Hugo's eyes) come into her own.




Well, imho, you should receive a full share of treasure! If we were playing a non pirate game set up this way, we would all get equal shares.

I've always found that thought very interesting - the thought of long lived races mixing with the shorter lived races. Your example is a perfect one. If you served with Blackheart you may have been with him since he was a young man, left the navy and became a pirate, met Katerina's mother... watched her die in childbirth, then watched Kat her grow up, have and lose her own child, and now attempt to be a captain herself, even though she probably does seem like a little girl to Hugo. After all a 22 year old dwarf IS still a child. And all that little more than the blink of an eye for a dwarf. There is something really thought provoking in that.


----------



## Queenie

Kat walked du Tourbillion outside but I didn't mean to take away from anyone else who needed to speak with him. So if anyone did just feel free to write up whatever you did and assume it happened before she escorted him out. Or, chase him outside into the storm. lol


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]- Such a gentlemanly business, piracy. All well and good if the crew can be held to it, I suppose. All the more reason to examine potential recruits closely.

I'm in the same boat (ha-ha) as Maldavos, where it'd be more in character to take a lesser share. Thinking of Mr Teague as a full officer at this point seems a little odd. He's much diminished from what he once was.


----------



## Quickleaf

Maldavos said:


> Not a problem. I wouldn't even mind the equivalent of petty officer and a lesser share. And I like the idea of serving under Blackheart and watching the man's little girl (in Hugo's eyes) come into her own.






Unsung said:


> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]- Such a gentlemanly business, piracy. All well and good if the crew can be held to it, I suppose. All the more reason to examine potential recruits closely.
> 
> I'm in the same boat (ha-ha) as Maldavos, where it'd be more in character to take a lesser share. Thinking of Mr Teague as a full officer at this point seems a little odd. He's much diminished from what he once was.



Maybe, if it feels more in-character for Hugo and Teague to have an equal share to other crew members (or at least less than the other ship officers), you guys could come up with special requests? Dibs on certain kinds of treasure, or other forms of compensation?

Of course, your group is probably going to do some of that naturally...


----------



## Quickleaf

Btw, I'm having a blast putting together your first adventure! You guys are in for more fun than a boatload of monkeys


----------



## Shayuri

*quickly calculates the Potential Fun content of a boatload of powder monkeys and whistles*

...that's a lot of fun.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Shayuri said:


> *quickly calculates the Potential Fun content of a boatload of powder monkeys and whistles*
> 
> ...that's a lot of fun.




Approximately 80,000 funitecimals, if you're following along at home.


----------



## Queenie

Are you saying my monkey's relatives are coming to visit? We'd better find a big boat and a lot of hats!


----------



## Queenie

Also, I'm not trying to be pushy about who is being an officer or whatever, I just think it's fair for everyone to have equal treasure. Even in game terms, if a few players get less treasure every time we get treasure, then a few levels from now (because this game is going to go forever FYI) there will be a bigger difference in what people can afford.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] A hint: Look, it's a three-headed ____ ! Three wise ____. Su ____. 

I just carefully reviewed everyone's character sheets. Damn you guys have good ability scores  I did catch a couple little mistakes, questions, and missing bits... Like I said, I'm fine with the mechanical bits of your characters being in flux until your party levels up. Either way, though, these are things you'll need to address sooner or later...

    [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] By my count, you should have 3 tool proficiencies, not four (2 charlatan + 1 at sea fortune). Double check? Sorted!

    [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] Several things: (1) I think you're missing a skill, so you should have 8 proficient skills (not seven like I'm counting on your sheet) = 2 noble +3 bard +3 college of lore. (2) It looks like you didn't include Expertise for two skills. (3) You should have a tool proficiency from Noble background (e.g. playing cards)...might make this Culinary Tools for kicks 

    [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Two things: First, by my count you should have 3 tool proficiencies, not five (2 sailor +1 rogue). Double check? Second, check out the Thief sub-class special abilities - they're *very* useful.

    [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] You get an extra cantrip (4 wizard +1 spell sniper).

    [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] I'm assuming "Chinese" on your sheet is an error and you mean Japanese since it fits your character background. _EDIT: Also, what are the Doctor's Ideal, Flaw, and Personality Traits?_

    [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] For your Wild Shape, in addition to the 1/4 CR limit there's the condition of "you must have _seen _the critter to turn into it." Is it safe to assume that so far Nia Steeleyes has seen most naturally occurring marine life but nothing super magical/unnatural (well, nothing that she could turn into)? Sorted!


----------



## Queenie

Which sheet are you looking at? The one you have linked in the thread upfront is in this thread and not corrected (yet). I plan on updating that sheet once I'm done. The sheet I've been working off is in the Rogue's Gallery. Either way I will check that out in the morning, obviously five is crazy lol. Where are the thief subclass abilities, in the book? Thanks!


----------



## Shayuri

_For your Wild Shape, in addition to the 1/4 CR limit there's the condition of "you must have seen the critter to turn into it." Is it safe to assume that so far Nia Steeleyes has seen most naturally occurring marine life but nothing super magical/unnatural (well, nothing that she could turn into)?_

As a rule, druids can't turn into magical or unnatural things regardless. At high levels they can turn into an elemental. That's the most supernatural thing they can do though. And I think, but am not sure, that only druids of the Moon can do even that. Land druids are locked to CR 1 animals and natural beasts, at best.

As for what animals she can turn into, the limits at this level are CR 1/4 animals that do not have a fly speed or swim speed and that the GM rules she has sufficient knowledge of. So no marine animals. Probably monkeys and...uh...tapirs or something. I dunno what kind of animals live on tropical islands.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Which sheet are you looking at? The one you have linked in the thread upfront is in this thread and not corrected (yet). I plan on updating that sheet once I'm done. The sheet I've been working off is in the Rogue's Gallery. Either way I will check that out in the morning, obviously five is crazy lol. Where are the thief subclass abilities, in the book? Thanks!



I'm going off your Rogues Gallery sheet. I need to update the links in my original post, thanks.

Here are the abilities:

*Cunning Action + Fast Hands:* You can take a bonus action on each of your turns in combat. You can use this bonus action to Dash, Disengage, Hide, Use an Object, make a Dexterity (Sleight of Hand) check, or use thieves tools to disarm a trap or open a lock.

*Second-Story Work:* You climb at your regular speed. When you make a running jump, increase the distance you cover by a number of feet equal to your Dexterity modifier (4 ft).



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> As for what animals she can turn into, the limits at this level are CR 1/4 animals that do not have a fly speed or swim speed and that the GM rules she has sufficient knowledge of. So no marine animals. Probably monkeys and...uh...tapirs or something. I dunno what kind of animals live on tropical islands.



Ah, I missed that. Ok, until she reaches 4th level as Druid (when she can turn into swimming critters CR 1/2 or less), she is limited to critters like...

Baboon
Cat
Frog
(Giant) Rat
(Giant) Lizard
(Giant) Crab
(Giant) Poisonous Snake
Axebeak
Boar
Constrictor Snake
Giant Centipede
Giant Wolf Spider
Riding Horse
Panther


----------



## Shayuri

Looks good to me!

When she hits Druid 4, perhaps a monitor lizard? Same stats as a crocodile, but a big ol' komodo dragon! Rawr. 

*eats a goat*


----------



## Queenie

Oh Lord, no spiders, pplleeaassseeeeeeeeee :-o


----------



## Shayuri

Aw, relax! Not just a spider, but a _giant wolf spider_. That's not scary at all!


----------



## Unsung

@_*Queenie*_ @_*Quickleaf*_- Re: The question of shares- Part of what I like about 5e is that it does get us off the magic item treadmill quite a bit. They're not a necessary economy in the game, they're something special. So the things you need to afford tend to be daily necessities, and considerations like cost of living are spelled out in a way 4e and 3.x tended to gloss over, or at least lose in the shuffle.

Maldavos and I could always keep a running tally of what we are 'owed' as player characters, and it could find its way back to us in other ways. I meant it when I said that Gunner Teague has buried a lot of treasures in his day-- and been aboard more than one ship that sank or was boarded, too. There's probably still a few that he could dig up, even minor ones on various inhabited islands, where he's the only one left who still knows where they are. And that's how I could stay level with the others in terms of treasure. Flavour-wise I think it's what I'd prefer.

Meanwhile, Hugo was at court at The Hague, and while he's on the outs with the king's advisor, think about that-- he's on the out's with the *king's advisor*. I think that's a lot closer to royalty than most of us may ever get...depending on the directions this game takes us, I suppose. In any event, though, he could still have powerful friends, among Dutch merchants and island colonial concerns. It wouldn't be too much of a stretch to have that influence be more valuable than mere coin ever could be, with the noble's cost of living and the requisite perquisites offered up to an honoured houseguest. Or something like that.

I do like that Backgrounds tend to imply these things.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] By my count, you should have 3 tool proficiencies, not four (2 charlatan + 1 at sea fortune). Double check?




Battle masters also get a tool proficiency at level 3!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Unsung said:


> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]- Such a gentlemanly business, piracy. All well and good if the crew can be held to it, I suppose. All the more reason to examine potential recruits closely.




It's actually really interesting the way these constitutions work, and how they make life aboard a pirate ship much more self-regulated than in the navy (where arbitrary captains could and did rise to power) --

* since they operate outside of the law of any nation, they require the consent of the crew to be enforced;
* the relatively close pay gap between captain and swab was a really good motivator for individual crew members in fights
* the captain could be voted out of position, and as a result that engendered fair treatment by the captain, motivated entirely for prizes.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Queenie said:


> Soo...... do you want us to have an actual constitution like one of the above?  I thought we'd be talking about treasure and other rules like this as a group and I think it's important to do some of that in character.
> 
> However, it might take a while? I don't know how many people about going to argue over it. So, do you want us as a group to start working on it OOG?






Shayuri said:


> Lets reach some informal agreements OOC, then draft up an IC Articles to reflect those agreements?




I think that sounds good.


----------



## Quickleaf

Kobold Stew said:


> Battle masters also get a tool proficiency at level 3!



Ah! I stand corrected. Figured you had it sorted out 

Sub-classes are cool, lots of little nuggets hidden away in there!


----------



## Shayuri

Okay, I'm starting up on Nia's intro post. I say so here to try to avoid some awkward ninja work from you fast-fast posters out there. Timing is a little important to this.


----------



## Queenie

Unsung said:


> @_*Queenie*_ @_*Quickleaf*_- Re: The question of shares- Part of what I like about 5e is that it does get us off the magic item treadmill quite a bit. They're not a necessary economy in the game, they're something special. So the things you need to afford tend to be daily necessities, and considerations like cost of living are spelled out in a way 4e and 3.x tended to gloss over, or at least lose in the shuffle.
> 
> Maldavos and I could always keep a running tally of what we are 'owed' as player characters, and it could find its way back to us in other ways. I meant it when I said that Gunner Teague has buried a lot of treasures in his day-- and been aboard more than one ship that sank or was boarded, too. There's probably still a few that he could dig up, even minor ones on various inhabited islands, where he's the only one left who still knows where they are. And that's how I could stay level with the others in terms of treasure. Flavour-wise I think it's what I'd prefer.
> 
> Meanwhile, Hugo was at court at The Hague, and while he's on the outs with the king's advisor, think about that-- he's on the out's with the *king's advisor*. I think that's a lot closer to royalty than most of us may ever get...depending on the directions this game takes us, I suppose. In any event, though, he could still have powerful friends, among Dutch merchants and island colonial concerns. It wouldn't be too much of a stretch to have that influence be more valuable than mere coin ever could be, with the noble's cost of living and the requisite perquisites offered up to an honoured houseguest. Or something like that.
> 
> I do like that Backgrounds tend to imply these things.




Sooo... I forgot that this game is actually REALLY different than a "normal" or let's say "usual" game. Most of us put story before crunchy stuff, which might be typical for me but I find it's generally not for others. Our characters are different (and that's not just the 5e OR the Spell and Crossbones), it seems to me the players are really invested in their characters. I feel like most of the players are a really good mix that click and we have a very creative and understanding? generous? GM that is also putting the story first. So while the normal routine might be "everybody gets the same" I guess it's a different mindset here. I totally get the "it'll work itself out in the end" thing, I just forgot that it could actually work here.

So, my apologies. I hope I didn't come off too pushy, I had good intentions! I just want to make sure we don't make any rules that hurt the players in the long run. Having this hierarchy -Captain down to Cook -  comes with some pitfalls, or at least I expect(ed) some. I am happy to be wrong about that


----------



## Quickleaf

Good players + ENWorld + 5e + Pirates! = Magic 

I just enjoyed the heck out of this orchestral version of the "Curse of Monkey Island" theme, and thought I'd share...

[video=youtube;Uh46lhHttkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh46lhHttkM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Queenie

Loved that. It had a kind of flare to it.


----------



## Quickleaf

Wow! Lawful Good vs. Chaotic Neutral - Fight! 

 [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Just letting you guys know that it's perfectly fine if your characters don't arrive at an amicable solution. There are other avenues in the adventure where you can more organically end up working together. After all, pirate stories are filled with former rivals becoming allies and whatnot!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thanks, Quickleaf. I'll let Queenie respond IC before I say anything.


----------



## Queenie

If you consider an amicable solution one englishman ending up at the other end of a pirate's gun, then we're all set!


----------



## Queenie

Oh this is really interesting too!   http://www.umich.edu/~ece/student_projects/money/denom.html

EDIT: It's about 17th century English money and what it looks like compared to today's money.


----------



## Shayuri

And so Nia's plan takes shape. Let Kat and Barrington kill each other, and then SHE will be captain and RULE THE WORLD!!

MWAHAHAH!!


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> And so Nia's plan takes shape. Let Kat and Barrington kill each other, and then SHE will be captain and RULE THE WORLD!!
> 
> MWAHAHAH!!



 rofl

Hey does anyone here NOT want to be Captain? Lol


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> rofl
> 
> Hey does anyone here NOT want to be Captain? Lol



I have no pretensions of captaincy. 

I did, however, just convert the wonderful Caller From the Deeps which is good at *eating* captains... Um, does that count?


----------



## Queenie

Uh, not it! I'm too young to be eaten / driven eternally mad / whatever those things do to you that I don't want to know about.


----------



## Unsung

Ahh, love at first fight. Excellent.

Mr Teague has no designs on this or any other captaincy at the current time, which is not to say that he never did before.


----------



## Queenie

Unsung said:


> Ahh, love at first fight. Excellent.



 Don't let Kat hear you say that. No one is taming this wild lass!!


----------



## Quickleaf

From the looks of things, it looks like the burgeoning party is splitting...at least for the time being.

  [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION]  [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION]  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] I suppose it's up to you all who you see as leader of your expedition - Katarina or Barrington - at this point. Or if you have some other agenda or attempt at peacemaking to share, now would be the time.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] Several things: (1) I think you're missing a skill, so you should have 8 proficient skills (not seven like I'm counting on your sheet) = 2 noble +3 bard +3 college of lore. (2) It looks like you didn't include Expertise for two skills. (3) You should have a tool proficiency from Noble background (e.g. playing cards)...might make this Culinary Tools for kicks




Quickleaf, I fixed everything but the expertise. Once I have the book in front of me an remind myself what expertise does, I'll update it. 

This is all on our Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Maldavos said:


> Quickleaf, I fixed everything but the expertise. Once I have the book in front of me an remind myself what expertise does, I'll update it.
> 
> This is all on our Rogue's Gallery.




Expertise for Bards:  proficiency bonus doubled on any two skill proficiencies (for rogues, Thieves' tools also available as a choice).


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] I was replying to your PM but it looks like your message box is full!

Going to address your OOC post here: Wow, yeah clearly the Invisible Castle force is waiting for you guys to get into a fight and then I anticipate a load of natural 20's  

"Insult arm wrestling" is one of my little tributes to the old Monkey Island computer games.  I can post specific rules in the RP thread, but the gist is it's an arm wrestling contest like normal, only you and your opponent exchange witty repartee and cutting jibs all the while. Part of the idea is that you build on what your opponent has said before, poke fun at something about them, and/or use a clever play of words, rhyme, or double entendre. These insults contribute to unnerving your opponent to give you the upper hand in the actual physical arm wrestling. 

An example would be:

_I've got muscles in places you've never heard of!_

_Yes, unfortunately the crabs know about them._

It is meant to be a bit silly


----------



## Queenie

I cleaned out my box a little. Sorry about that! Insult arm wrestling sounds fun... We don't have too many strong arms... Okay just Fireinthedust's really!


----------



## Unsung

Arm wrestling is kinda like making love. It's not what you do but what you say that's important.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> I cleaned out my box a little. Sorry about that! Insult arm wrestling sounds fun... We don't have too many strong arms... Okay just Fireinthedust's really!



Doctor Varlok not only has muscles, he has stats blessed by Cthulu *and* a frickin' katana!!! Ninja doctor cultist FTW 

But seriously, you may be overlooking a certain bard. Who needs muscles when you have _vicious mockery_? 



Unsung said:


> Arm wrestling is kinda like making love. It's not what you do but what you say that's important.



  man, I think I split a rib on that one.


----------



## Shayuri

Nia could give it a go. Her first insult would be 'turning into a giant spider' and then win.


----------



## Queenie

Heh. I'll be waiting in another thread until the descriptions of that are done... Have a mentioned I don't like spiders? Of course, I don't hate them as badly as I loathe bees. Seriously, I have an actual bee phobia. I've been trying to overcome it so I don't pass it on to my daughter... then she went out and got stung by three yellowjackets and made her own bee issues lol. 

So, no spiders, no bees. Otherwise we're dandy 

Of course, Kat isn't afraid of anything, right?


----------



## Shayuri

We will see. Courage is nothing unless it is tested, after all.

>


----------



## Shayuri

A question for our GM; can a spell be cast in such a way that it does minimal or no hit point damage, but still has other effects as described?

Specific example being Moonbeam. It does damage, but also has an effect that can force shapechangers to return to their natural form. Can Nia cast that in such a way that it does limited or no damage, but still can unmask shapechangers?


----------



## Queenie

Also, is there a place we've been staying or do we need to find a place? I wouldn't imagine we are all homeless. We were found someplace to get this started... Did it happen we were already on the Island of Nassau or we traveled here for this or is that up to us? In the end I just really have to figure out if we have a room to return to or need to find one, probably all together. 

You know, since stealing a boat doesn't happen in one night. Usually. Okay, she did it once or twice before but not a biigggg boat like this one.


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> A question for our GM; can a spell be cast in such a way that it does minimal or no hit point damage, but still has other effects as described?
> 
> Specific example being Moonbeam. It does damage, but also has an effect that can force shapechangers to return to their natural form. Can Nia cast that in such a way that it does limited or no damage, but still can unmask shapechangers?



Definitely for Moonbeam. I think for this to work thematically, it would need to be cast with natural moonlight falling on the target, so at night outdoors with some moon in the sky. Sound fair?



Queenie said:


> Also, is there a place we've been staying or do we need to find a place? I wouldn't imagine we are all homeless. We were found someplace to get this started... Did it happen we were already on the Island of Nassau or we traveled here for this or is that up to us? In the end I just really have to figure out if we have a room to return to or need to find one, probably all together.
> 
> You know, since stealing a boat doesn't happen in one night. Usually. Okay, she did it once or twice before but not a biigggg boat like this one.



Heh. I'm going to leave it up to each of you. Maybe you have an expensive room at the Colonial Hotel, maybe you're renting simple accommodations, maybe you're making payments on a house, maybe you're in the process of restoring a ramshackle home, or maybe you've been camping on the beach or sleeping on a tavern bench? Whatever you decide, it will have a lifestyle expense associated with it, and possible story implications.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Whatever you decide, it will have a lifestyle expense associated with it, and possible story implications.




No pressure or anything


----------



## Shayuri

Hm. So the Moonbeam spell can only be cast at night under the moon?

That is a pretty big limitation, considering the usual adventure content. It makes a kind of sense, but it sets a precedent that worries me. The same kind of sense says Call Lightning can only be cast during a thunderstorm...and it's not like druids get a lot of damaging spell options at low to mid levels.


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> Hm. So the Moonbeam spell can only be cast at night under the moon?
> 
> That is a pretty big limitation, considering the usual adventure content.




Nope, you misunderstood me.

 We were discussing ways to augment an existing spell for a modified use. "Under natural moonlight" was meant to apply only if you wanted to cast the spell without dealing damage. Clear?

Here's my thinking: Moonbeam is big showy magic; it causes a 40' high beam of pale light to descend from the sky in a 5' radius. Creatures in the light are engulfed in ghostly flames that deal radiant damage and force shapeshifters into their true form. It can also be moved around by the caster like a spotlight. Big showy magic.

Your suggestion of dealing no damage but still revealing shapeshifters implies to me that it's more of a subtle magic. Maybe you pictured it differently? I was taking into account the flavor of the "Moonbeam" spell, lycanthropes and their connection to the moon, and subtle Voodoo magic fitting your character (or so I thought). The idea is the moon reveals their true face while under natural moonlight (rather than the 5' radius beam) for up to the spell's duration.

Does that make sense? Would you propose something different?


----------



## Shayuri

AH

Okay then, that's fair. Perhaps that usage of the spell can be a Ritual casting? A sort of house-ruled in ritual, so it has special requirements, takes awhile to cast, but can be done even if the spell itself hasn't been prepared, or if the caster hasn't any spell slots left?


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> AH
> 
> Okay then, that's fair. Perhaps that usage of the spell can be a Ritual casting? A sort of house-ruled in ritual, so it has special requirements, takes awhile to cast, but can be done even if the spell itself hasn't been prepared, or if the caster hasn't any spell slots left?



Sure! Great idea! As a ritual it would probably require some component related to the suspected shapeshifter you're targeting. You know, sympathetic magic stuff like fingernail clippings, their grandfather's axe, or the stuffed teddy bear a pirate sleeps with


----------



## Shayuri

Could be! I was thinking making it a ritual helps avoid the situation where we can just pop it on anyone we suspect who happens to wander out under the moonlight, without consequence. As a ritual, it takes 10 minutes to cast, and the casting is pretty obvious.

Makes it a good Plot Device then, since it forces us to choose between a fast, brutal option that expends a great deal of magic power but is definitely an ATTACK, and a slower, gentler option that gives the target plenty of time and means to escape or otherwise avoid the magic unless restrained somehow (and that brings us back to attacks ), and has stricter requirements on how and when it can be done. For all things a price, and a price for all things!


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> Could be! I was thinking making it a ritual helps avoid the situation where we can just pop it on anyone we suspect who happens to wander out under the moonlight, without consequence. As a ritual, it takes 10 minutes to cast, and the casting is pretty obvious.
> 
> Makes it a good Plot Device then, since it forces us to choose between a fast, brutal option that expends a great deal of magic power but is definitely an ATTACK, and a slower, gentler option that gives the target plenty of time and means to escape or otherwise avoid the magic unless restrained somehow (and that brings us back to attacks ), and has stricter requirements on how and when it can be done. For all things a price, and a price for all things!



Yes, that sounds good  Here's what I propose:

[SBLOCK=Moonbeam Ritual]
Moonbeam Ritual
_2nd-level divination (ritual)_
Casting Time: 10 minutes
Range: 120 feet
Components: V, S, M (something sympathetically connected to the target like a drop of blood, fingernail clippings, or a cherished item)
Duration: Conentration, up to 1 minute

This ritual version of Moonbeam must be cast under the light of the moon. When complete, it causes ambient moonlight to aggregate around a creature of your choice. If the creature is a shapechanger, it must make a Constitution saving throw with disadvantage. If the creature fails, it instantly reverts to its original form and can't assume a different form until it is no longer exposed to moonlight (or the ritual's duration expires).

If you include sympathetic components for other creatures during the ritual casting, on each of your turns after you cast the ritual, you can use an action to change the target of the Moonbeam Ritual.[/SBLOCK]

As you can tell, I am very open to tweaking spells (or anything else) to get the right feel you're aiming for. And you seem to have a good grasp for balance. So feel free to come up with ideas like this and run them by me with a quick note like "I want to do X with this spell, is that possible if we change Y or I give up the spell doing Z?" We don't need to formally write things up like I've done here, this was just to illustrate the sort of trade-offs I'm talking about.

Plus you've also got the Voodoo Rituals fortune which you can do a lot of fun stuff with!


----------



## Queenie

Dammit. Of COURSE I get a cool DM willing to change things up and I am playing a rogue!! Like, almost all my other characters are magic users cause I just loovveeees the magics <3 Maybe next time


----------



## Shayuri

There's always Arcane trickster.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Dammit. Of COURSE I get a cool DM willing to change things up and I am playing a rogue!! Like, almost all my other characters are magic users cause I just loovveeees the magics <3 Maybe next time



You do know that one of the 3rd level Roguish Archetypes is Arcane Trickster, right? Assassin, Thief, and Arcane Trickster.

If you wanted to switch from Thief to Arcane Trickster you'd lose Fast Hands & Second-Story Work (which is pretty cool for a pirate game), and gain:

Limited Wizard Spellcasting: mage hand and 2 other cantrips, 3 known spells, and 2 level one spell slots.

Mage Hand Legerdemain: When you cast mage hand, you make the spectral hand invisible, can use the bonus action granted by Cunning Action to control the hand, and you can perform the following actions with the mage hand:

Stow an object the hand is holding in a container worn or carried by another creature.
Retrieve an object in a container worn or carried by another creature.
Use thieves' tools to pick locks and disarm traps at range.

I understand not wanting to have magic for characterization/concept purposes, but you do have the option. Of course, if you did want to switch, you'd need to come up with background/story explaining her magic. 

EDIT: Ninja'd by [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]  Or maybe "pirated", I'm not sure...


----------



## Queenie

I didn't actually know that, no. It's hard enough for me to remember all the stuff a normal rogue / sorcerer / whatever gets without those complications!

That being said, I'm not sure it fits in my story but I will take a look. I'm certain I can make it fit if I really want it. 

Honestly, I was pretty sure it was a bad idea to mix me and my favorite spell, Fireball (Shay and Fenris witnessed my epic Mythic Fireball in another game... Oh was so so sweet) anyway, Me and Fireball and a ship, especially our own ship. Especially that whole "roll a die and see if you murder yourself and all your friends" roll.

So, yeah. There's that. I will definitely take a look some of those things you posted look like a lot of fun.


----------



## Shayuri

Hehe, well, arcane tricksters don't get Fireball. 

They get mostly enchantments and illusions, with...maybe a smattering of other schools. Not much in the way of blasties.


----------



## Queenie

*[5e] Spell & Crossbones (FULL)*

Yeah, I know that. Just lamenting what I could have turned that fireball into... Heh. ():- )


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Honestly, I was pretty sure it was a bad idea to mix me and my favorite spell, Fireball (Shay and Fenris witnessed my epic Mythic Fireball in another game... Oh was so so sweet) anyway, Me and Fireball and a ship, especially our own ship. Especially that whole "roll a die and see if you murder yourself and all your friends" roll.



Haha. As a matter of principle, I approve of whoever was DMing that game!

The whole "Mage hand" shtick of the Arcane Trickster got me thinking of that Voodoo wax hand you see in pop culture, the one that gets lit to talk to or control the dead (yes, I just watched Constantine the other night)...


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Haha. As a matter of principle, I approve of whoever was DMing that game!




That would be [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] and [MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION] . They are running a mythic level game for us, Wrath of the Righteous: Sword of Valor. We started at 6th level and skipped the low level adventure and I'm happy about that. There is something to be said about starting at first level and developing up but I am soooooo dying to try out some high level... stuff. And in PBP 99% die and since you started at one you just don't get anywhere near the higher levels. It's depressing. So I was really happy to get to try out that Fireball and I was surprised at how well I rolled. Whew. But I think most of us are still waiting to get really challenged with all our new powers. Can't wait!


----------



## Queenie

Fun. Give it a moment to load up.


----------



## Shayuri

That is seven kinds of awesome. One for each sea.

Ya know, I feel like Observant is an underrated feat now? Or perhaps, more accurately, an under-utilized feat by GMs. But not you, sir! I love it. It fits my idea of Nia perfectly!

It's so rewarding when the mechanics of the game so closely match and support a character's concept.


----------



## Quickleaf

Agreed! That is an awesome find, [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]! Thank you for sharing!

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Good, I'm glad you feel that way  I have a paragraph on each of your characters which I consult now and then to make sure my posts are speaking to your characters' unique strengths (and sometimes weaknesses).


----------



## Queenie

You're welcome! Do we ever get to see these mythical paragraphs?


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> You're welcome! Do we ever get to see these mythical paragraphs?



Er...most of the stuff is just practical notes (like passive perception, special abilities from feats, etc) that you wouldn't find interesting, but here's my notes on Katarina (minus secret DM stuff)...

[h3]The Pirate[/h3]
The Pirate

   [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Katarina del Corazon AC 15      Initiative +4      passive 10          Fame 5
CN Human (Spanish) Rogue (thief) 3/Fighter 1
Background (Pirate): Bad reputation lets her get away with large bar tab, civic disturbance, breaking down doors, wearing weapons, etc.
Ship's Duty: Captain
Bond: Curse and the Child
Ideal: I will save my daughter and get my revenge no matter the cost to myself.
Flaw: I drink to dull the pain of my past. 
Fortunes: Notoriety, Devil's Own Luck, Magic Trinkets (Andalusian Corsé de Gracia, Blackheart's Scope), Monkey Magnet, Accursed (if she touches those she loves they die), Enemy (Governor Juan de Ribera of San Juan), Wanted (Viceroyalty of New Spain)
Notes: She increases crew quality one step (Fame 5), and can trade out Inspiring Leader (30-ft, 10-min speech) 6x8 (48) temporary HP for a short boost in crew quality which can be used once per hour.
Languages: English, Spanish, French, Thieves Cant


----------



## Quickleaf

Hey everyone, a quick request! 

  [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] pointed out that I've been unclear about formatting posts (due to my being new to running games by PbP). I wanted to apologize to everyone about that, and particularly to  [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] if I came across as singling you out.

From now on, if your character is whispering something or speak confidentially to someone (for example, Nia Steeleyes' whisper to Katarina, or du Tourbillon's private conversation with Katarina and Barrington), please use SBLOCK tags! And in the SBLOCK subject line just make it clear who you're whispering or speaking confidentially to. I will do the same from now on too. Thanks!

My background is mostly face-to-face games, where players can easily differentiate between things their characters know or don't know thru social cues or quick questions to the DM. In PbP we don't have that luxury, and I was incorrect to assume differentiating character knowledge from OOC knowledge would be similarly easy. Learning curve 

EDIT: Also, [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] I've officially filled your PM storage to the max!


----------



## Shayuri

Ah, sorry about that y'all. I'll throw in little narrative clues, but it's so easy to forget that clues are only easy to see if you already know the answer. 

I'll do that from now on.


----------



## Queenie

I'll try to remember! I've played a lot of games and we've never done that before so it might take some getting used to.


----------



## Shayuri

I think my favorite part about this scene is how Nia's subtly trying to make it look like she planned for this to happen all along.

Hee hee...


----------



## Queenie

lol. You sneaky girl!  Well, the Captain needs *something* to go smoothly. Between rogue characters and her terrible rolls, this is definitely a night to get drunk! That is, of course, assuming they are not going directly to steal someone's ship. Heh.


----------



## Shayuri

lol

Nah, we don't have to steal the boat. We have to win it! Twice.

This is Nia's con though, you know? It's so much easier to be a witch when no one's sure when something's happening because of you, because given a choice between, "Something is making this happen," and "this is random chance" people always tend to bias towards the former. It's only a problem when people's expectations of your power inflate way beyond the reality, but even then if you're a big enough beeyotch, you can always just say, "No, I won't do dis, because NEENER" and people will be mad, but they won't doubt you COULD do it if you wanted to.

Hee hee.

That way you can be a witch and hardly ever have to cast a spell. Much more effective, because if you cast too many spells people get concrete ideas about what you can do, and what you can't. Which is bad for all kinds of reasons.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> lol
> 
> Nah, we don't have to steal the boat. We have to win it! Twice.
> 
> This is Nia's con though, you know? It's so much easier to be a witch when no one's sure when something's happening because of you, because given a choice between, "Something is making this happen," and "this is random chance" people always tend to bias towards the former. It's only a problem when people's expectations of your power inflate way beyond the reality, but even then if you're a big enough beeyotch, you can always just say, "No, I won't do dis, because NEENER" and people will be mad, but they won't doubt you COULD do it if you wanted to.
> 
> Hee hee.
> 
> That way you can be a witch and hardly ever have to cast a spell. Much more effective, because if you cast too many spells people get concrete ideas about what you can do, and what you can't. Which is bad for all kinds of reasons.




No I get it. Cause it kind of works that way with badasses too. You never know when will *actually* be the time you end up with your head full of hot iron or your belly full of pointy steel.


----------



## Shayuri

Hah! Good point! Nia and Kat are kind of working the same racket from different angles then.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Hah! Good point! Nia and Kat are kind of working the same racket from different angles then.




Cousins think alike! Even though Nia is a little, you know, "creepy in that unknown powers" type of way, I am playing that Kat somewhat trusts her due to her (at least at the moment) calming nature... and that inevitable draw that relatives sometimes have. I think she sees some of herself in Nia, looks wise, and that is why she keeps thinking she knows her from someplace.

Hope that is all good with you


----------



## Quickleaf

Pirate bonding, Varlok about to flex muscles and wit, crude jokes about dwarven beards, Gentleman Jim on his way to becoming a double (triple? quadruple?) agent, and a ship waiting for you somewhere out in the stormy night...

Ah, warms me heart  In fact, it reminds me of a song...

[video=youtube;y9bXjttMxKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9bXjttMxKY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Figured we could all use a laugh


----------



## Queenie

That was funny! Is that from this Monkey Island you keep mentioning?


----------



## Unsung

Curse of Monkey Island, third in the series. My favourite part about this is that it's just kind of _there_-- it's fairly elaborate, there was quite a lot of programming involved to get the soundtrack to sync up, there's almost a puzzle at the end but they just hand you the answer (and if you pick that last option as soon as you see it, you are of course missing the point entirely).

It's a hell of a long way to go for a joke. I really respect that.


----------



## Queenie

I have no idea what that is and I'm too lazy to Google it lol. Is it a webcomic? Or on Cartoon Network or something?


----------



## Unsung

Point-and-click adventure game from Lucasarts. This was back in the nineties-- at a point when they were actually probably better known for making things *other* than Star Wars tie-ins.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> That was funny! Is that from this Monkey Island you keep mentioning?



Yep, it's a an old game series. I'll probably be dropping little bits from those games, and also Pirates of the Caribbean, Princess Bride, and some classic swashbuckling films. Most of the adventure/campaign is about your characters and an original overarching story I came up with, but I do admit to shamelessly borrowing ideas.


----------



## Queenie

Well, you just mentioned two of my favorite movies! This game just gets better and better  

And you know, I was just a teeny tiny little kid in the 90's so what would I know about all that?


----------



## fireinthedust

Games:  I've recently been introduced to Skyrim, and it's pretty neat.  The best part, though, is that the game has been "opened to the public" for mods and additions, by the company that makes the game (Bethesda).  The mod community has the usual nsfw additions you'd expect, sure, but for the most part they have some great material there: if you want a special house, or to ride on a tiger or chocobo instead of a horse, you can do that in the PC version, downloaded through Steam.  It's pretty neat.  And yes, there are pirate mods out there.

I didn't game a lot until recently, but I heard about monkey island.  there may be a version out for free on the net, actually, if you wanted to try your hand at it.


----------



## Unsung

No reason to know what these things are if you're not a video game nerd/old like me.

You can get the HD remakes of The Secret of Monkey Island and Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge on your phone for a pittance. I think the 'Lite' (demo) versions are free, even. And Telltale, who everyone probably knows for their Walking Dead games if nothing else, put out a sequel, Tales of Monkey Island, just a few years ago.

They're funny, quirky pirate games. Great music and atmosphere, too.


----------



## Queenie

Unsung said:


> No reason to know what these things are if you're not a video game nerd/old like me.




Okay, well, I mmaayyyyyy have lied a teensy tiny bit about my age. Just about 20 years or so...  

But, a video game nerd I am not. I tried to play Mario Cart a few times and couldn't even get the damn thing to go straight on the track. I've been banned from Muchkin & Pictionary for being too competitive.  I tried playing some computer D&D game and kept getting killed by wolves like about 100 times before the adventure even started. 

I do however LOVE Rock Band, of course I SIINNGGG, but also play drums and guitar. Rock star babeee!!! And Kinect make it fun to play dancing games and also the family adventures is fun too. Anything with a remote is just a no-no. Though I can sometimes manage the Wii. lol

So that's about all you need to know about me and video games. They mostly don't work out for me. 

Monkey Island does sound fun though...


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION]- The Elder Scrolls (Skyrim, Oblivion, Morrowind) as a setting could make for one hell of a pirate game-- using the same basic gameplay model, but on an open sea, a la Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker? That could really be awesome. Elder Scrolls: Reguard was apparently in that vein (like 15 years ago), but lacked the open world aspect.

Assassin's Creed: Black Flag is apparently pretty great, except that I just can't get into the AC games, for whatever reason. The frame story and the reliance on stealth spoil it for me, I guess.

 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]- I wish there was some easy way for you to play Curse of Monkey Island. It's probably the most accessible of the series (and for my money, best in show).

Video games are a strange thing. They require a set of skills you won't use anywhere else in your life. It's a little like riding a bike that way. Minus the athleticism.


----------



## Queenie

We're about to start binge watching Black Sails. Yay!


----------



## Quickleaf

I am a bit out of touch with current video gaming (self evident, heh), but Black Sails is a great series. Enjoy!


----------



## Queenie

First episode was great! Quite bloody at the end but set up the series in an exciting way. Do you picture our game more realistic like this or more fantasy like POTC?


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> First episode was great! Quite bloody at the end but set up the series in an exciting way. Do you picture our game more realistic like this or more fantasy like POTC?



Um, both? 

I like the historical grounding, it provides a great springboard for ideas and a sense of versilimitude / immersion. Don't need to be slavish about getting out history right, just having it there as a touchstone is great. IF we manage to keep the game going long enough, I'd like to see it cover a few years of in-game time and include historical events your characters can take part in.

I also love fantasy, and I'm drawing a lot on Caribbean myths, monsters, and Voodoo for this game that definitely are evocative of PotC. For example, both Nia and Varlok have some kind of Monster Man Wasn't Meant to Know in their back stories. There will also be "phantom islands" that don't exist in reality, some twists on traditional D&D monsters, and more.


----------



## Scotley

Queenie said:


> That would be [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] and [MENTION=29548]mleibrock[/MENTION] . They are running a mythic level game for us, Wrath of the Righteous: Sword of Valor. We started at 6th level and skipped the low level adventure and I'm happy about that. There is something to be said about starting at first level and developing up but I am soooooo dying to try out some high level... stuff. And in PBP 99% die and since you started at one you just don't get anywhere near the higher levels. It's depressing. So I was really happy to get to try out that Fireball and I was surprised at how well I rolled. Whew. But I think most of us are still waiting to get really challenged with all our new powers. Can't wait!




We are working on it. Hope we'll have some action before too much longer.


----------



## Hannerdyn

Just a bit of color on Hugo's insults; the north of Latvia was taken by the Swede's about 70 years prior, and while they would be - at the time of our story - pretty settled in with their Swedish leadership and military protection, it was a likely sore point for a culture as strong as Latvian culture. So Hugo is saying they hide behind their protectorate, and Gvido must therefore be a Swede.

If you already know this I'm sorry. Just hoping to add a little historical background to Hugo's insult.


----------



## Quickleaf

I got it [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] it was a perfect reply for your character 

By the by, I just saw this carousing preview for the DMG. Something tells me we'll be making use of those rules!


----------



## Shayuri

lol...I like that they're spending some time on this kind of thing. It really adds flavor to the game and makes it feel alive.


----------



## Quickleaf

Me too  Though clearly a roll of 81-90 should mean they wake up with a baby and a tiger.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Me too  Though clearly a roll of 81-90 should mean they wake up with a baby and a tiger.



  haha... in Vegas or Thailand?? 

I think with the way I've been rolling Katerina better not do much carousing!


----------



## Unsung

Hey folks. Came down with the flu over the weekend, but it gave me time to do a little soul-searching.  I'm feeling like Gunner Teague is holding me back a little. I like the character a lot, and I love this campaign, but having a character who's so wrapped up in own past, and who isn't exactly forthcoming about it, feels...limiting.

So I'm thinking of changing my character. Before I go ahead with that, though, I wanted to check in with you guys, see if there were any objections, suggestions, ideas...? Right now I'm thinking another cleric (Death domain this time).


----------



## Queenie

I'm fine with you changing! Of course, having healing is going to be necessary I am sure in the not distant future but if that is really hurting your playing I say play what's best for you. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Hannerdyn

I really like the Gunner, his internal dialogs are interesting, even if they don't play out in the game (yet). That's more your talent as a writer, I'm sure what ever you come up with will be compelling. 

Cleric's and wizard's are my favorite archetypes. How do you work a death cleric in with the current history? Is he a mortician of the Christian tradition, or does he belong to a cult or a lost religion, or does he have a voodoo background? One of the last Zoroasters? Buddhist, Muslim, Jewish or Hindu?


----------



## Shayuri

Yep, play what inspires you, man. Remember, Nia's got some healing too, so you're not without backup there.


----------



## Kobold Stew

No objections from me. I too am feeling constraints, and so I empathize.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] No worries! I liked Teague, but it's more important you enjoy your PC! Once you have a better feel for the character you'd like to play, just let me know and we'll figure out a way to work him into the story.


----------



## Shayuri

Maybe Nia and this death priest know each other...and she can use his help with the dark spirit haunting the Coral Curse?


----------



## Unsung

Thanks, everyone. Appreciate the encouragement. 

The thought right now is Caillou (kai-YOU), a keeteel bokor (translation: a kenku voodoo priest) who was captured on his native Hispaniola by slavers, to spend his formative years as a parlour curiosity in Paris. One of his previous masters taught him a surprising amount of academics, and a few years consorting with gypsies and criminals in the city's underbelly furthered his education in other ways. But he retained much of what he learned of shamanic magic from his youth, supplementing it with bits of gypsy fortunetelling, French hedge magic, and of course voodoo. He returned to the Caribbean only a few years ago, stowed away on an English merchant ship, intent on setting right what happened to him and breaking the power of slavery in the region.

 [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], the bond I'm planning to take with him is Arcane Rivalry. Maybe the Baron de Pointis was one of those previous masters.

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]- Sure, that sounds about right. Nia's gone to see about a crew, since she's the sociable one, while Caillou inspects the ship...carefully. From a distance.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Unsung,

as a fellow Canadian, your use of Caillou as a name is hilarious to me. For those unfamiliar with federally-sponsored children's tv programming, here is a sample.

"I like exploring, I'm Caillou."


----------



## Shayuri

Interesting. Two voodoos. Very different approaches to the practice though. Nia's more naturalistic/shamanistic, it seems...


----------



## Unsung

Hey now, Caillou's a good, solid French-Canadian name, and I'm taking it back.

Of course, now that you've posted that, @_*Kobold Stew*_, I might not be able to... 

 @_*Shayuri*_- Caillou's very much an academic in his approach to magic. The way I'm thinking, he'd be an arcane caster but for the fact that the wizard spell list feels wrong (too flashy) for voodoo. His early exposure to the rigid formality of European religion and science colours a lot of what he does.


----------



## Hannerdyn

When I tell my 6 and 3 year old I'm playing a game with Caillou THEY WILL BE SO JEALOUS.


----------



## Kobold Stew

(not the reassurance he was looking for, I think.)


----------



## Quickleaf

Man, I feel I'm missing out on being Canadian! That was some quality public television 

 [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] I like your new concept, and definitely the Arcane Rivalry bond will be interesting. I'm away from my Monster Manual for the holiday so I can't write up a Kenku (keeteel) race entry, but feel free to use your best judgement.


----------



## Unsung

Caillou's probably a lot more annoying if you have kids, I grant you. I still like the name, though. Mayyybe I'll change it. If the jokes start getting to me. I'm still finding the idea funny, myself. I'm reclaiming it!

 [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]- I was thinking I'd just start with the half-elf and swap out Fey Ancestry for Mimicry. Quick hack, feels about right. Does that look alright to you?

Could I also adjust my domain spells a little? I'd want:

*1st level:* _disguise self, animal messenger_ (requires the animal to be dead, animates it temporarily for the duration of the spell) (replaces _false life, inflict wounds_)
*2nd level:* _hex _(replaces _ray of enfeeblement_)

A mix of the Trickery and Death domains, with a little bit of Nature, but still on track for attaining _animate dead_ at level 5. A stopgap Voodoo domain, if you will.


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]- I was thinking I'd just start with the half-elf and swap out Fey Ancestry for Mimicry. Quick hack, feels about right. Does that look alright to you?



I like how you and fireinthedust have gone for outside the box races that still feel *right* for a pirate game.

I think your idea is on the right track. My only thought is that in balancing the racial abilities, generally something active/player-driven (Mimicry) should have greater "weight" than something passive/reactive (Fey Ancestry). Does that make sense? I'm thinking maybe Mimicry is worth Fey Ancestry and one of the floating +1 ability scores, or Fey Ancestry and one of the half-elf's bonus skills. 



> Could I also adjust my domain spells a little? I'd want:
> 
> *1st level:* _disguise self, animal messenger_ (requires the animal to be dead, animates it temporarily for the duration of the spell) (replaces _false life, inflict wounds_)
> *2nd level:* _hex _(replaces _ray of enfeeblement_)
> 
> A mix of the Trickery and Death domains, with a little bit of Nature, but still on track for attaining _animate dead_ at level 5. A stopgap Voodoo domain, if you will.



Oh yes, absolutely. Nice touch on the (undead) animal messenger.

Look forward to seeing your new character!


----------



## Unsung

*Caillou*

*Chaotic good kenku Cleric 4*
_Urchin_


[sblock=Character Sheet]
*CG kenku (keeteel) Cleric 4 (Death domain)*
*Background: *Urchin (Feature- Retainers)
*Bond:* Arcane Rivalry
*Duties:* Lookout (Navigator)
*Fortunes:* Good- Cause (abolition of slavery in the Caribbean), Magic Trinkets (five trinkets, two unknown magic items), Secrets of the Deep (map on the back of a scarred sailor), Ship Mage; Ill- Enemy (Baron Bernard Desjean de Pointis), Enemy (the real Sir D’Arcy), Fighting Words, Outlaw Slave
*Notes:* Pronounced ‘kai-YOU’; reskinned half-elf, can only speak using Mimicry (most often uses his previous masters’ voices)


*Armour Class: *15
*Hit Points: *27/27
*Hit Dice (+1):* 4d8
*Size: *Medium
*Speed: *30 feet
*Abilities:* Str 7 (-2), Con 12 (+1), Dex 16 (+3), Int 16 (+3), Wis 18 (+4), Cha 14 (+2)
*Initiative: *+3
*Senses: *Passive Perception 16, darkvision 60 ft
*Inspiration:* ?
*Experience: *-- 


*Proficiency Bonus:* +2
*Armour: *Light armour, medium armour
*Weapons:* Simple weapons
*Tools: *Alchemist’s supplies, navigator’s tools
*Saving Throws: *Wisdom +6, Charisma +4
*Skills:* Stealth +5, Deception +4, Perception +6, Sleight of Hand +5, Investigation +5
*Languages:* English, French, Greek, Latin


*Equipment*
*Bone needle *(dagger; finesse, light). _Melee weapon attack:_ +5 to hit, reach 5 ft, one target. Hit: 1d4 + 3 piercing damage.
*Pistol* (44 bullets; loading). _Ranged weapon attack:_ +5 to hit, range 20/60 ft, one target. Hit: 1d10 + 3 piercing damage.
*Voodoo doll(s)* (holy symbol; divine focus). _Melee/ranged spell attack:_ +6 to hit.


*Carried: *Filthy longcoat (worn), leather armour (sewn into longcoat lining), explorer’s pack (distributed throughout longcoat pockets; also contains small knife, map of Paris, pet mouse, change of common clothes, alchemist’s supplies), rags (worn), purse (9 gp)
*Trinkets: *
- water-damaged logbook (in coat) of one Captain Henry ‘Long Ben’, every page filled with cryptic navigation charts and unknown islands
- spring-loaded device that wraps around the wrist (worn), designed to launch a dagger into hand
- pocket watch with hands at 10 o'clock counting backwards one hour per month (in coat), resisting all attempts to reset or repair it
- detailed map of French (western) Hispaniola, with notes on assassination targets written in Spanish
- ship in a bottle that seems to come to life at night (in bunk), wracked by thunder and stormy seas
- silver flask with a golden peryton coat-of-arms worked on the side (in coat)
*In bunk:* Ship in a bottle (trinket, listed above)
*Purchased this level (10 starting gp): *24x bullets 1 gp


*Racial Traits*
*Kenku *(reskinned Half-elf): Mimicry (replaces Fey Ancestry, Skill Versatility-- one Skill instead of two)


*Class Features*
*Cleric : *Channel Divinity 1/rest (Turn Undead, Death Touch)
*Divine Domain (Death/Vodoun):* Reaper


*Spellcasting *_(Cleric 4)_
Spell save DC 14, +6 to hit with spell attacks, prepared spells (8)
*Cantrips (4):*_ drowned likeness, spare the dying, thaumaturgy, unfasten; _Ship Mage:_ ghost rigging; _Reaper- _chill touch_
*1st level 4/day: *_command, cure wounds, protection from evil and good, shield of faith;_ Domain Spells- _animal messenger*_, _disguise self _(replaces _false life, inflict wounds_)
*2nd level 3/day: *_augury, enhance ability, gentle repose, prayer of healing; _Domain Spells- _blindness/deafness, hex _(replaces _ray of enfeeblement_)
* (Requires the animal to be dead, temporarily animates it for the duration of the spell)


*Feats*
*Cleric 4:* Keen Mind (+1 to Intelligence, always know which way is north, always know how many hours until sunrise or sunset, accurately recall anything you have seen or heard within a month)


[sblock=Other Notes]
*Background*
Urchin 
*Personality Traits:* I bluntly say what other people are hiding or hinting.
*Ideals:* Retribution- The rich need to be shown what life and death are like in the gutters. (Evil)
*Bonds:* No one else should have to endure the hardships I’ve been through.
*Flaws: *I will never fully trust anyone other than myself.


*Calculations*
*Armour Class: *15 = 12 leather armour + Dex mod (+3)
*Hit Points *27/27 = 8 for 1st level cleric + (3 x 5 per cleric level) + (4 x +1 Con modifier)
*Ability Scores: *Rolled 18 15 15 12 11 7, +2 to Charisma, +1 to Dexterity, and +1 to Constitution from half-elf Ability Score Increase; +1 to Intelligence from Keen Mind feat
*Tools:* 2 background
*Skills:* 1 race + 2 class + 2 background
*Languages:* 3 race + 1 campaign bonus
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


[sblock=Background]
_alias “Sir D’Arcy”, “Doctor l’Arcand”, “Lucién Ménage, le Comte de Foix”, “King Rook”_


When he hatched, Caillou was drab for his tribe-- only five different shades of black and iridescent green, violet, and orange.


Caillou still dreams of the hills of Hispaniola, but in truth his earliest memories are of the cage in which he arrived in Paris, thirteen years ago-- a lifetime. His first master was the disgraced halfling naturalist, Sir D’Arcy Hailstone-Millstone, in exile from his native England and masquerading as a French surgeon, operating a back-alley clinic under the assumed guise of Monsieur le docteur l’Arcand.


Indifference to much apart from his work, rather than any native compassion, made the halfling one of Caillou’s kinder masters. Hailstone-Millstone passed on his own extensive knowledge of mathematics, science, history, and scraps of magic, again for no nobler purpose than to satisfy his own curiosity and to see if he could. Thus the keeteel was burdened with an unusually thorough education-- for anyone, let alone an oddity from the New World. If Caillou was eager to please the doctor, it was because if the man was not truly kind, he was at least not cruel. Indeed, Ssir D’Arcy seemed to lack all such human impulses, and once his secret was found out, and his surgery burnt to the ground by thugs in the employ of English spies, the doctor fled Paris without so much as a by-your-leave.


Discovered in the rubble by the city guards, Caillou was captured and again caged, starved, and stared at. He later found his way into merchant hands, to be auctioned to the nobility, advertised not even as a slave but rather some exotic pet. A bidding war broke out between the Lessaints of Foix, and the Baron de Pointis. The Lessaints, who owned several vineyards and had powerful allies in the Church, won this first battle between them and the Baron; they would not win the war, however, not against Baron Bernard Desjean de Pointis.


For two years, Caillou lived among the Lessaints, behind gilded bars, a centerpiece to the carefully tended fronds and blossoms of the great solarium at the heart of the Lessaints’ Paris estate.


[...]


When the dust settled, the Lessaints had retreated from Paris, and nothing stood between Caillou and the Baron de Pointis but his own bare wit. He fled his upturned cage, into the labyrinthine streets of the city’s slums-- into the arms of thieves, heretics, and gypsies. If he was meant with contempt or mockery, at least it was not more ‘scientific curiosity’. If they came at him with knives, at least he would not be sent to the taxidermist afterward. The lessons of his youth returned to him, the ways of camouflage and passing unnoticed by the local human tribes, the conquistadors of old, the freshly arrived colonists. A certain natural cunning let him mold that knowledge to better suit the Old World alleys and sundry dens of iniquity.


Eventually, accomplices became allies, then finally friends. All told, it took a lifetime, more than ten years, for Caillou to escape the City of Light and return home. He spent much of that time stewing, studying, plotting. A ship of kobolds, smugglers from Denmark, brought him as far as Tortuga a year and a half ago. Were you to ask the French or Spanish what has changed in the hills of Hispaniola, they would not be able to tell you...yet. And that is how the keeteel prefers it, for now.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Retainers]
*Lorelei-* CG female human (Romani/Vistani?) thief. Caillou often travels under heavy disguise, and uses a few allies he’s collected along the way to stand in for him when dealing with those he does not believe to be sufficiently sympathetic to his cause. Lorelei was one of his first converts, and the loyalest so far. She speaks several languages passingly well, and cultivates an air of refinement and mystery.


*Verner Magnussen-* NG male kobold (Norwegian) shipwright. Uneasy with the moral lassitude demanded in the smuggling trade, Verner ‘The Wyrm’ is well-mannered and unassuming, but good with his hands, and his small size lets him go places others can’t. What most fail to notice, Caillou spotted immediately: his impressive, downright imperious draconic glower. Seated on the shoulders of a larger man, swathed in scarves and mystic paraphernalia, the full effect can be terrifying.


*‘Gunner’ Teague-* CN male human (English) deckhand. The latest addition to Caillou’s travelling band, Teague is a washed up old salt. The sailor’s fish stories may be unreliable, but his back is still strong, and the map tattooed on his back is an invaluable part of Caillou’s future schemes.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Enemies]
*Sir D’Arcy Roderike Hailstone-Millstone-* The bastard son of a nearly-defunct noble lineage in Ireland, Sir D’Arcy is a naturalist, a surgeon formerly of great renown, and a gentleman. He is also an outlaw, alleged of having spoken treason against the British Crown, although there is no sign of his having committed any other crime on the soil of Mother England. In France he is even more infamous, wanted on charges of fraud, impersonating a nobleman, and several murders. He is also a halfling.


Caillou has taken Sir D’Arcy’s name and aliases for his own. For the time being, Sir D’Arcy is merely curious who would use his name in such a manner. His mildness makes him no less dangerous, however.


*Baron Bernard Desjean de Pointis-* The Baron was an enemy to Sir D’Arcy and the Lessaints, and an antagonist of the young Caillou before the Baron even recognized the latter as a sentient being, much less a rival.


Caillou has been picking up the wreckage Baron de Pointis has left behind him for over a decade. Far more so than Sir D’Arcy, Caillou despises the Baron and all that he represents. The man is a tyrant, and deserves a tyrant’s reward.
[/sblock]


----------



## Quickleaf

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!

 [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] What a great character  Caillou looks good. We'll just need to figure out his entrance into the story.

Also, since Caillou is a lookout, that means that the master gunner position is open for your party. I wonder [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] if you feel Gentleman Jim would be better suited as Quartermaster or as Master Gunner?


----------



## Queenie

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Hope you all had a great day


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] Just caught something on your sheet...

Did you take Skulker or Keen Mind as your feat? Under "Other notes" for ability scores, you list a +1 inteligence from Keen Mind. Either works for your character, and both are good for a lookout.


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]- I just noticed that myself. I think I might have to go with Keen Mind. He's too small and frail to man the cannons, so Caillou has to make himself useful in other ways, mostly by holding secrets to ransom. He's deadweight otherwise and knows it. He also uses his knowledge of astronomy and innate sense of direction and distance to aid in navigation, and his magic to subtly help where he can. He trades a lot on the superstition that keeteel are 'lucky'...which is sort of like saying a rabbit's foot is lucky, ie. not so much for the rabbit.

Anyway, thanks! If [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] is still up for it, I think looking for a crew to man the Coral Curse would be a good in. Once it's been exorcised, of course. Probably would want a few hands on deck for that, too, if it really is haunted. He's not going to free Hispaniola or take his revenge on the Baron de Pointis all by his lonesome, after all. Even if they're not in it for his revolution, the promise of treasure and the chance to stick it to nobles and rich merchants often does wonders, especially when dealing with _pirates_, of all people.


----------



## Quickleaf

Thanks [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION], it was really nice to spend time with my family. I've also got to thank [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] for the Caillou link. I ended up watching a Caillou episode with my nephew and he was totally engrossed by it  The things us Americans miss out on, eh?



Shayuri said:


> Maybe Nia and this death priest know each other...and she can use his help with the dark spirit haunting the Coral Curse?






Unsung said:


> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]Anyway, thanks! If [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] is still up for it, I think looking for a crew to man the Coral Curse would be a good in. Once it's been exorcised, of course. Probably would want a few hands on deck for that, too, if it really is haunted. He's not going to free Hispaniola or take his revenge on the Baron de Pointis all by his lonesome, after all. Even if they're not in it for his revolution, the promise of treasure and the chance to stick it to nobles and rich merchants often does wonders, especially when dealing with _pirates_, of all people.




I'm thinking the tie-in for Caillou could be thru Nia, as a voodoo worker looking for something (a spellbook or holy relic important to the Baron) that sunk on La Gloriosa. While Nia knows of the ship and it being haunted by a djab (dark spirit), Caillou might have some more specific information on the sacrifice/ritual needed to summon this particular djab. How's that sound? I'll send you a pm with more specifics.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Quickleaf said:


> I've also got to thank [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] for the Caillou link. I ended up watching a Caillou episode with my nephew and he was totally engrossed by it  The things us Americans miss out on, eh?




Ha ha ha. Someday you'll get a history lesson with Casey and Finnegan. 



Quickleaf said:


> I wonder [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] if you feel Gentleman Jim would be better suited as Quartermaster or as Master Gunner?




I invested some thought into making him an all-rounder for a sailor -- partly so that he could blend in and out in case he ever had to go on the lam.*

So Navigator/ship's master, gunner, or q'master are all, I think, viable. He could also be the ship's schoolmaster or lead a platoon of marines. (The last was an idea I had in the pub -- he could recruit 6-8 fighters to work as a boarding/anti-boarding party.) Or just be a sea dog, ordered as one sees fit. As I understand it, navigators were sometimes outside of the ship's hierarchy, which might fit since the officers seem not to trust him. That sae reason I think also puts him outside of being an effective quartermaster (since that's usually the position of most trust in the crew, and what I had thought would work; I think that's just not the way things have played out). 

That said, I do believe that the q'master should be one of the PCs. But of the two, where we are now, I guess Master Gunner, but there are other options that might be more amenable. 


*Never typed that phrase before.  Just realize it doesn't end with a "b". Imagine the image I had in my head for the origin...


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] Yeah, you're right, Gentleman Jim can fit in various roles, or even multiple roles, and do it well. Plenty of time to figure things out in character.

 [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Since you guys are playing the voodounistas, I thought you might appreciate this blog: http://dreamsinthelichhouse.blogspot.com/2012/11/voodoo-in-d.html He has some cool ideas about re-skinning spells, and also about interpreting voodoo dolls as spell scrolls. Might be some good inspiration there!


----------



## Shayuri

For the purposes of mechanics, I suggest adding a bit of flavor to differentiate our two houdouns. In game terms, clerics are very proficient with spirits and undead...either destroying them or utilizing them. Druids are not; replacing that proficiency with power over the living, natural world.

Let us say then, that this difference is reflected in which Loa a practitioner has developed a relationship with; which is a long process not far from making friends or strong business relations with a human being. Not a simple ritual or rite, but a history of observances that form a bond of at least somewhat mutual trust.

This explains rather handily the gap between the two characters' powers without taking away the flavor of the voodoo from either. It also gives us a good 'in' to introduce our good cleric, as Nia's own Loa have little power to subdue or constrain a djab. Oh, she could do a voodoo ritual (as was my original plan) but we all know that those can be dangerous and uncertain. Why do the equivalent of bringing in Loa subcontractors, with all those risks, when you just happen to know another bokor in town who has the spiritual contacts the job needs? Sure, there's still a price to be paid, but at least it's a MORTAL price...in coin or favors or whatever. Much easier to deal with those.

We can even say she's worked out the arrangement with him in advance, and he's now just waiting on her to get the sucke...the stout and stalwart crew for the ship. Which she will have accomplished momentarily.


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]- Nice. That works for me.  Makes it a little warlock-esque, with the element of bargaining and mutual alliance. That can only be a good thing, plot-wise. Character-wise, maybe not so much.

Nia probably knows more about voodoo _qua_ voodoo than Caillou. He's definitely more of a dabbler, probably knows his saints as well as he does his Loa. Whether it is better to avenge the dead or serve them, he doesn't always see the difference. Or maybe he just pretends not to. Maybe he lacks the reverence he should have, consulting only the Ghede and the Barons, as he does.

Trust is a more valuable commodity than favours or booty, and rare for it... 

Nia and Caillou probably planned this all out in advance. The bird's probably been casting auguries upon the ship in the days leading up to this, trying to get a sense of whatever curse the Curse may hold.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] I just took the opportunity to review your character on the tail end of my flight back today, and wanted to ask a few questions about Caillou...

----- 

Have you dropped Commodore Rafferty from the picture entirely? Just double-checking.

What's up with his Secrets of the Deep fortune? What's his tie to the scarred sailor (presumably Teague)?

In what way is Sir D'Arcy his enemy? Is it that Sir D'Arcy wants to recapture him? Or that Caillou is on a mission of vengeance for what D'Arcy did to him and seeking to free other captured specimens / prevent D'Arcy from further abuses?

Could D'Arcy be connected to the Academie Royale des Sciences? It would be a nice tie-in with Barrington who is on the lam from the Academie.

Likewise, in what way do you see Baron de Pointis as his enemy? How are they actively opposed?

-----

Also, here are the two magic items I came up with for his fortune, though I'm still workin out the details on the Drowned Slaves Bottle.

[h3]Coat of Deeppockets[/h3]
This longcoat may have once been stolen from a naturalist but has been patched so many times it has taken on a patchwork raggedy appearance. Despite this, it has seemingly innumerable pockets and hidden pouches. In addition to functioning as leather armor it also functions similarly to a _bag of holding _(though it can only hold small things). Additionally, it allows you to stow or draw one extra small item per turn, thanks to its easily accessible pockets, and grants you advantage on Sleight of Hand checks to hide things on your person. Finally, once per week you can draw a random trinket from the coat; this functions even if it has been "completely" emptied.

[h3]Drowned Slaves Bottle[/h3]
Sailors hold many superstitions about the Atlantic. The most terrifying of these, spoken in hushed whispers by bokors and old salts, is the Mare Tenebraurum, a literal sea of darkness. Some say it leads doomed ships down to Davey Jones Locker, others that it is a gateway to hell itself, and still others that it is an elemental that existed since men began crossing the Atlantic. This heavy glass bottle appears to hold a simple model ship of a Spanish slave galleon. However, at night it changes to a wind battered vessel cresting tumultuous swells amidst a dark and stormy sea; one can almost hear the cries of the doomed slaves. By uttering a magical tongue-twister at night and uncorking the bottle while at sea, you roll the bones (2d6) and consult the table below.

2: Summon the Mare Tenebraurum (see Sea Encounters - Special Encounters).
3: All creatures within 20 feet of the bottle become ethereal as per the _etherealness_ spell lasting for 1d8 hours. During this time ethereal creatures can perceive and interact with an ethereal ship of slaves.
4: Ocean water around the ship becomes murky and black in a 5 mile radius. Also, unbeknownst to you, either you release a poltergeist (specter) or suffer the Haunted ill fortune until resolving the unfinished business of a restless slave's soul.
5: Summon 1d4 shadows and cast _darkness _centered on the bottle. Take 9 (2d6+2) necrotic damage and reduce your Strength by 1d4 until finishing a short or long rest.
6-7: Summon a ghost whose primary language is West African. All bright light within 60 feet becomes dim light while ghost is summoned.
8-9: Cast _sleet storm _centered on the bottle, and increase sea and wind states in a 5 mile radius as randomly determined by the DM.
10: Cast _fear_ in a 30-foot cone from the bottle.
11: Summon 3d4 shadows and cast _darkness_ centered on the bottle.
12: Summon the djab Six Thousand Men (see The Buccaneer's Bestiary).


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]- Like those magic items a lot. Gotta love the Guybrush coat.  And Mare Tenebraurum is a fantastic name.

I've had some trouble fitting the Commodore into quite as big a role as he had for Gunner Teague. He might be competition for the treasure on Teague's back, which Caillou has his own reasons for hunting.

The Secret of the Deep started off as some tidbit of lost lore he stumbled onto while in Paris. Perhaps in the library of the Lessaints? Either way, it's not something he fully understands himself. He just knows that it's some kind of treasure, likely mystical in nature, and through careful investigation, he's tracked down the one copy of the map on the old man's back. Based on the Aztec gold Teague carries, it's probably something that was lost during the downfall of the Aztecs.

I think Sir D'Arcy and Caillou are on a collision course, but unaware of it as of yet. Caillou's use of Sir D'Arcy's name has caused the doctor some problems-- incarceration, a bounty on his head, a succession of trigger-happy duelists on his heels-- but at this point, D'Arcy doesn't know who the impostor is. The halfling's reaction is that of someone who has been mildly inconvenienced, although the wake of bodies he leaves behind would seem to bely his icy reserve. The great danger in dealing with Sir D'Arcy is his stifling indifference and utter lack of proportion. All things are a means to an end, and that end is the furtherance of knowledge. So once he finds out it's the bird he taught arithmetic, D'Arcy might see Caillou as a happy accident, a throwaway experiment that has unexpectedly achieved potential, a former possession to be reclaimed. This will not prevent him from caging or killing his protege should his own interests be threatened, but at least at first, he would approach with intent to befriend. Caillou knows better than to have anything to do with any of his former masters at this point, however. Sir D'Arcy was, and is, a walking disaster to anyone who came near him.

Based on...all that, it certainly sounds to me like Sir D'Arcy might fit well with the Academie-- if they'd have a foreigner. [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], what do you think? Maybe he's just working for them in a mutually beneficial mercenary capacity.

I think the Baron de Pointis began as an enemy of Sir D'Arcy first, then the Lessaints. He and Caillou barely interacted, saw each other only at a distance, but came to be deadly enemies solely by virtue of being the last ones remaining. The Baron represents the nobility Caillou hates, while Caillou represents the remnants of the Baron's enemies which he could neither possess nor destroy. Ideally, the Baron would have interests on Hispaniola, would own slaves whom he mistreats, and basically be the worst of all aristocrats all around-- while also being a skilled and knowledgeable magician in his own right. They are rivals divided by class and species, but there's a degree of parity between them.

...Those are my immediate thoughts, at any rate. That was a lot of text, hopefully it's semi-coherent.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Sounds great! Any one with a little discipline and focus in their lives is going to appeal to Barringoton.

And he's very happy to be used as a standard for hight British class -- that helps Battington to no end.  

Toph


----------



## Quickleaf

Hope everyone's on board to keep playing! I know things can get hectic around the holidays, so if anyone expects to be unable to post for a while, just give us the courtesy of a heads up. And I will do likewise.  Thanks!

 [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] Ok, I just updated the first post with your character sheet link, and also got the random table for the drowned slaves bottle finished. For Commodore Rafferty, I have another angle I can work him in so no worries there. One more quick question: you listed his enemy Sir D'Arcy as "the real" Sir D'Arcy...but I couldn't figured out what that meant in the context of his background...maybe you can shed light on that?

 [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] You know, it's looking like your original idea of Jim as Master Gunner / Quartermaster may be the best fit for your party overall. Funny how that worked!


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'm here and still keen to play.


----------



## Shayuri

I am here! Nia's waiting to see if the service of the Latvians is secured before she gathers everyone up and takes them to see The Tengu King.


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]- I didn't quite get around to fitting this into Caillou's background. Sir D'Arcy is one of his aliases, one of the names he frequently uses when disguising himself.

One of my ideas for the character is that he often travels or negotiates while disguised in a variety of ways, or that he might use a sympathetic human or member of the crew to stand in for him. This is especially true when he has to deal with people who otherwise wouldn't take him seriously, or who might sell him back into slavery. He's a fugitive, whatever else he is. Using Sir D'Arcy's name, under various guises, is partly his way of getting back at the man. It's not a full-fledged false identity like a Charlatan (or Secret Agent) might have-- it's just the name, not the halfling's appearance.

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]- Did our characters start working together recently-- a few weeks, or since the Curse got into port, maybe-- or do you think we would've met before?


----------



## Shayuri

How long have you been on Nassau again? Nia would have arrived somewhat recently and immediately set about looking for a ship willing to chase the La Gloriosa. After meeting with failure at first, she changed her tack and instead started just looking for ships...perhaps intending to simply hire a crew somehow. That's how she found the Coral Curse. But that ship, among other things, was haunted by a dark spirit.

Now if your character was well-established there already, she could probably have found you by asking around the locals. Or, alternatively, you might have noticed her well in advance and chosen that moment to approach her...much as she has done now with the other PCs.

Who knows, maybe she learned that trick from you.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] Ah, that makes sense now. I'm wondering given his propensity for working thru intermediaries, do you like the City Secrets background feature or would you be interested in changing it to the noble variant feature Retainers? These 3 NPCs might serve as "the voice of the bird" (so to speak) when dealing with people who might sell him back into slavery.

About the Voodoo community on Nassau...there are only a handful of bonafide resident Voodoo practitioners in Nassau / New Providence Island, so I imagine they would all know each other. They include:

Nia Steeleyes the Sea Witch (recently arrived)
Caillou
Madame "Mambo" Asizwe, a wealthy tobacco plantation owner who deals in gray magic
Sambo, a troubled bokor necromancer married to Mambo Asizwe
Blackbeard, who is rumored to have Voodoo powers though no one knows for sure


----------



## Queenie

I'm here too, mostly waiting for the arm wrestling to progress. Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] Ahh, Retainers. Yes, that makes perfect sense. Somehow that option just slipped my mind. Probably because a Knight is about the furthest thing from what Caillou is. Maybe Gunner Teague could be one of those NPCs?

Incidentally, Caillou isn't his real name either. It's the name Sir D'Arcy gave to him in Paris. His fellow practitioners on Nassau might each know him (or his allies) by a different name.

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Caillou's a recent arrival as well, but I was thinking we might have met on some other island, or on a ship. We're at level 4-- bound to have had some prior adventures somewhere. Both of them are hunting the men responsible for the the destruction of Cartagena-- even if Cartagena wasn't the original reason why Caillou is after the Baron de Pointis, it's just another nasty mark on an already black record.


----------



## Hannerdyn

I'm here. I'm salivating over a pile of 16th-century insults right now, biding my time, waiting for the right opening.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] I think Shayuri tossed out the title "Tengu King." Might be an interesting possibility. Even "Crow King" has a ring to it.

And making Teague one of Caillou's retainers is a pretty sweet move that ties up a lot of things nicely. It's up to you why exactly Teague is aligned with Caillou, but it does allow a convenient segue from your old character to the new one: Teague was Caillou's "face" in the party to suss them out, and along with Nia can offer to lead them to Caillou.

 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] Thanks for dropping a word. I think the tavern scene is sort of waiting on [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] then?


----------



## Unsung

Tengu King, certainly. That ties back in with Hawken's journeys to Japan with the the Jesuits. Crows, falcons, parrots, birds-of-paradise-- the kenku are turning out to be a regular Handbook of the Birds of the World. Which is a cool spin on them.

Teague's as loyal to the bird as he ever is to anyone (which is to say not very), but he does as he's told and has no immediate plans of betrayal. The truth is, as with all things concerning Teague, a long story. (Meaning I have no idea. Yet.)

EDIT: These are some pretty great items to start out with, so thanks very much for that, [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]. The summoned creatures, those aren't bound to my command, right? So they'll do as they will, which will probably amount to attacking/killing us, depending on the roll? Not complaining, mind you. Just goes towards calculating risk vs reward, etc.


----------



## Unsung

Let me know if I go too far, but here's a little added detail about Caillou's retainers and enemies.

[sblock=Retainers]
*Lorelei-* CG female human (Romani/Vistani?) thief. Caillou often travels under heavy disguise, and uses a few allies he’s collected along the way to stand in for him when dealing with those he does not believe sufficiently sympathetic to his cause. Lorelei was one of his first converts, and thus far the loyalest. She speaks several languages passingly well, and cultivates an air of refinement and mystery.

*Verner Magnussen-* NG male kobold (Norwegian) shipwright. Uneasy with the moral lassitude demanded in the smuggling trade, Verner ‘The Wyrm’ is well-mannered and unassuming, but good with his hands, and his small size lets him go places others can’t. What most fail to notice, Caillou spotted immediately: his impressive, downright imperious draconic glower. Seated on the shoulders of a larger man, swathed in scarves and mystic paraphernalia, the full effect can be terrifying.

*‘Gunner’ Teague-* CN male human (English) deckhand. The latest addition to Caillou’s travelling band, Teague is a washed up old salt. The sailor’s fish stories may be unreliable, but his back is still strong, and the map tattooed on his back is an invaluable part of Caillou’s future schemes.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Enemies]
*Sir D’Arcy Roderike Hailstone-Millstone-* The bastard son of a nearly-defunct noble lineage in Ireland, Sir D’Arcy is a naturalist, a surgeon formerly of great renown, and a gentleman. He is also an outlaw, alleged of having spoken treason against the British Crown, although there is no sign of his having committed any other crime on the soil of Mother England. In France he is even more infamous, wanted on charges of fraud, impersonating a nobleman, and several murders. He is also a halfling.

Caillou has taken Sir D’Arcy’s name and aliases for his own. For the time being, Sir D’Arcy is merely curious who would use his name in such a manner. His mildness makes him no less dangerous, however.

*Baron Bernard Desjean de Pointis- *The Baron was an enemy to Sir D’Arcy and the Lessaints, and an antagonist of the young Caillou before the Baron even recognized the latter as a sentient being, much less a rival.

Caillou has been picking up the wreckage Baron de Pointis has left behind him for over a decade. Far more so than Sir D’Arcy, Caillou despises the Baron and all that he represents. The man is a tyrant, and deserves a tyrant’s reward.
[/sblock]


----------



## Queenie

So... Caillou is a... bird? I have never heard of this race before.


----------



## Unsung

Too weird? 

Kenku are one of the classic D&D monster races, albeit one of the more obscure ones. They're bird people, with clawed hands instead of wings. Originally they were hawk people, but in most recent depictions they look more like crows. Earlier in the thread Quickleaf mentioned that in the Caribbean they look like colourful tropical birds.

Birds-of-paradise are from New Guinea, but they're what I picture. http://www.birdsofparadiseproject.org/ Being related to crows as they are.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> So... Caillou is a... bird? I have never heard of this race before.



Kenku originated in Japanese myth and were introduced to D&D in the 1e Fiend Folio. They do not fly, and instead have powers of voice mimicry. In this campaign I've renamed them to "keeteel" (a contraction of parakeet + cockatiel), and played up their non-uniform tropical appearance since the Caribbean is home to a vast number of resident and migratory tropical birds. Et Voila!

Hah, Ninja'd by Unsung 

  [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] Not overboard at all. The retainers you worked up fit really well into your character's backstory and the campaign as well. Plus I had to laugh at the description of Verner the Kobold 

EDIT: I have a bit of time today, so I'm writing up as many of your PC's enemies as I can. They are rather nasty


----------



## Quickleaf

I thought this might be a close approximation to Caillou's appearance...


----------



## Unsung

Aha, yes, very nice. Yes, let's go with that. You can't see the feathers that aren't black. A little sinister, but that's part of his schtick.

Is that an illustration from a Paizo book? There are a lot of those that I haven't seen the inside of.


----------



## Queenie

Not too weird at all, this is D&D after all!  

I'm not really familiar with 1st Edition, I started at 2nd. That pic looks like a Skesis (?) from the Dark Crystal. Very cool. I imagine if they are in the world, Kat would at least know of their existence if not have seen or interacted with one? In other words, not completely rare? Or are they?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] That's funny, I was going to compare them to the critters in the Dark Crystal too!

I'd day in this campaign setting that Kenku are "rare but not unheard of." They don't have their own nation nor towns, and if they do have island colonies they keep their existence very well hidden. When they do turn up they tend to be the object of sailor superstitions...of which there are many about both lucky and unlucky birds...as well as "scientific curiosity."

 [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] I'm not sure where that picture is from, probably a Paizo book.

Btw, Jay, when you get a chance you might replace your old character in the Rogues' Gallery with your new one. And may I suggest sticking with a teal color for your character's speech?


----------



## Quickleaf

Oh, one more thing [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]: I nearly missed your OOC question since it wasn't in tags! To encourage our pace to move forward rather than get stalled out, I am fine fudging time a bit during these sorts of exploration and role-playing scenes. In this particular situation, we can imagine it as the world's longest arm wrestling match of epic proportions  So feel free to have Katarina wander back into the tavern.


----------



## Unsung

Happily, on both counts.


----------



## Queenie

Excellent... I'm ready to get back into things! 

Though my mom had surgery today and she's staying over, so we're doing a family movie night tonight and watching Peter Pan Live. 

So, I'll be around after that. Which is, I think, 6pm or 5pm your time QL.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] hope your mom recovers well!

 [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] So, I'm new to PbP but I realized it has been about ten days since you last posted fireinthedust. I tend to be understanding of folks' schedules and especially forgiving during the holiday season, but ten days seems like an especially long delay. Hope everything is alright! It does present a bit of a dilemma for the rest of the party however. Maybe those with more experience at PbP can offer your suggestions about how such posting issues are usually handled?

Here are my thoughts: Since ten days have passed with no word from fireinthedust, would anyone be opposed if we transfer the arm wrestling contest over to another PC? My first thought was Hugo Van Haan, though of course if someone else is eager feel free to work it out amongst yourselves.


----------



## Hannerdyn

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]. I dig it.


----------



## Unsung

Ten days is more than lenient. I think anyone would understand if the game moved ahead after three or four days without word. Life happens, but if it's been more than week you've probably got other things on your mind anyway. Which is reasonable.

Basically, unless it's a character-altering life decision, I think it's okay to NPC a character just enough to nudge them out of harm's way for the sake of keeping thing moving.


----------



## Queenie

Holidays can get a little iffy but 10 days is a lot of time, too much time, imho. That is, unless someone has stated OOG they would be on vacation or whatever. Usually in that case the character just gets kind of "ignored" if they are in the background, it is assumed they are there if necessary. Otherwise the GM kind of states the characters actions (but never anything character changing, of course). If you know you won't (or just might not) be around, obviously don't take on a central role at that point.

Most GM's make a rule - you have to post once a day / 3 times a week / whatever works for them. I think a lot of us are around, so I wouldn't do more than 3 days and even that is a lot. I think normal is like at least every 3 days during the week (more lenient on the weekend) but maybe some of the others want to chime in on that.  

Waiting on people for long periods of time can really stall / kill a game. Plus, we have a good core group who seems to want to and are able to post often, I would try to stick with that as long as possible!


----------



## Queenie

This reminded me of Nia Steeleyes, just thought it was a cool picture


----------



## Quickleaf

So, I've done a bunch of NPC write ups for the game recently: Blackbeard, Baron de Pointis, the Van Schiedems, Sir D'Arcy, Governor Juan de Ribera (he's naaaasty), and more. Then I got to thinking about Smiling Jack...

I had a quick question for  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] about Smiling Jack. I know he's an aberration that can look like a man, is very charismatic possibly with powers of suggestion, and can cause an island to be washed away by a rogue wave. Anyhow, I'm brainstorming ideas for what Smiling Jack might be, and was curious if you had any further thoughts?

EDIT: Also, I PMed fireinthedust and he's just busy now, but wants to stay in the game, and is cool with us moving on with the arm wrestling scene.


----------



## Unsung

Are those writeups the kind of thing you want we players looking in on? Closely. I mean, your DM style seems like it's been fairly transparent thus far, but, y'know, verisimilitude and whatnot.


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> Are those writeups the kind of thing you want we players looking in on? Closely. I mean, your DM style seems like it's been fairly transparent thus far, but, y'know, verisimilitude and whatnot.



I am totally fine with you guys looking over the monster/NPC writeups  It's entirely up to you whether that would increase your enjoyment or ruin your fun, but I'm OK with it. I do have my "DM secrets" but they generally are either bigger picture story stuff, or things that I think up spur of the moment 

And if you do decide to look  them over, I am also open to critique, particularly when it comes to assessing CR. I trust myself to be in the right ballpark, but I'm new to DMing 5e so I may be off a little here and there. Oh, and word of caution: I may tweak things once I actually need to use a given monster/NPC.


----------



## Unsung

Well, in that case... Excuse me while I go in for a closer look.

[sblock=Spoilers]
Governor de Ribera feels like he could manage an easy transition to Ravenloft. This is intended as a compliment-- he's not the cackling madman most D&D liches end up being. Though don't get me wrong, a cackling madman would have his place. Still, his intentions are...reverent? I don't want to say noble. And the idea of ghouls who don't look like ghouls, there's something about that I like a lot.

Sir D'Arcy seems like a suitably cold fish-- I approve. I especially appreciate you working in 'Walking Disaster' as a trait. 
[/sblock]

As a player, I find there's something oddly pleasing about knowing exactly how screwed I am. Could be just me. Heh.


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> Well, in that case... Excuse me while I go in for a closer look.
> 
> [sblock=Spoilers]
> Governor de Ribera feels like he could manage an easy transition to Ravenloft. This is intended as a compliment-- he's not the cackling madman most D&D liches end up being. Though don't get me wrong, a cackling madman would have his place. Still, his intentions are...reverent? I don't want to say noble. And the idea of ghouls who don't look like ghouls, there's something about that I like a lot.
> 
> Sir D'Arcy seems like a suitably cold fish-- I approve. I especially appreciate you working in 'Walking Disaster' as a trait.
> [/sblock]
> 
> As a player, I find there's something oddly pleasing about knowing exactly how screwed I am. Could be just me. Heh.




Haha, yeah I think I shared my DM philosophy earlier, but I believe in scary tough opposition. 

[SBLOCK]Funny you should mention Ravenloft! I actually referred to Van Richten's Guides to Liches in making up Governor de Ribera, particularly the section on cleric liches.

Sir D'Arcy was an enjoyable challenge to write up. I may give him lair actions if encountered with his full monster menagerie, still debating. Definitely will be encountered with lots of critters from Monster Manual Appendix A.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Queenie

Oohhhhhh where are they? I'd like to give Kat's nemesis a looksee... Of course she thinks he's baadddd... I'm curious what you did with him!


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Oohhhhhh where are they? I'd like to give Kat's nemesis a looksee... Of course she thinks he's baadddd... I'm curious what you did with him!



Over heresee


----------



## fireinthedust

Hi all!    Yeah, ten days is way too long.  Honestly, I completely forgot about my pbp games.  

I think I ought to bow out.  I'm not used to being this busy, with pbp being my usual RPG outlet, but I'm just not keep ing up with most of my games.

Sorry folks!


----------



## Queenie

Oh, sorry to see you go Fireinthedust! But life happens. I am sure we'll see you back around when life slows down


----------



## fireinthedust

FYI: neat setting, and I'll keep lurking.  I would also like to keep picking people's brains for other material, as I have been.

I'd like to keep posting, I'm just not sure it's fair to the group while my schedule and ability to keep up is so up in the air.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf, I don't know if there is a nice way to say this but you big ol meanie! OMG the Governor is totally badass!  Poor Kat, she's going to have a hell of a time trying to get mini Kat back... Or die trying   I hope she gets her before the Governor totally turns the little one against her. What a great villain and nemesis!


----------



## Queenie

fireinthedust said:


> FYI: neat setting, and I'll keep lurking.  I would also like to keep picking people's brains for other material, as I have been.
> 
> I'd like to keep posting, I'm just not sure it's fair to the group while my schedule and ability to keep up is so up in the air.




Well, like QL mentioned, crew on pirate ships are always coming and going. Or you could be on the crew and when your schedule allows it join in the adventure here and there? I can't speak for everyone but I don't mind it... As long as the central story isn't waiting on your character to move forward.

Only you know what your schedule is like and what your potential posting might be.


----------



## Quickleaf

fireinthedust said:


> FYI: neat setting, and I'll keep lurking.  I would also like to keep picking people's brains for other material, as I have been.
> 
> I'd like to keep posting, I'm just not sure it's fair to the group while my schedule and ability to keep up is so up in the air.



Hey mate, no worries. Hope things clear up for you!

Queenie has the right of it, I am very flexible about players coming and going. Everyone has something come up once in a while, even the DM! 

If you think you'd like to come back at some point, we can do a "Fade to Crew" for Varlok, so he's in the background somewhere nebulously until you come back. For now, what I'll do is keep your spot warm until a bit after New Year's, and then if you still are suffering too busy-itis, I'll open up the spot for another. Or if you decide to come back, I can give you a snapshot of where things stand and you can "reactivate" Varlok from the crew. Sound like a plan?

I'm also considering being more flexible about increasing your party to 8 players should there be sufficient interest. We can cross that bridge later though, after I get more familiar with 5e and PbP both.



			
				Queenie said:
			
		

> Quickleaf, I don't know if there is a nice way to say this but you big ol meanie! OMG the Governor is totally badass! Poor Kat, she's going to have a hell of a time trying to get mini Kat back... Or die trying  I hope she gets her before the Governor totally turns the little one against her. What a great villain and nemesis!



Glad you approve! Er, in a disapproving way? 

Too often the "Governor" archetype in swashbuckling movies is a mambsy-pansy pushover. Not this Governor! You guys probably don't want to directly confront him until 8th or 9th level at least.

[SBLOCK]Well, to be fair, I first was thinking of making him a vampire (CR 13) but then as I fleshed him out I realized he screamed "Lich!" However in the Monster Manual the Lich is CR 21! Which I knew was way too high for this campaign. So I settled on splitting the differen and making my own flawed lich at CR 16. So really you should be thanking me for not making him a full Lich  Mwahaha?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

8 or 9th level seems a bit low for a CR 16 monster, unless I'm missing something. 

Especially if he has minions handy...

But figuring out how to get him will be entertaining indeed!


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> 8 or 9th level seems a bit low for a CR 16 monster, unless I'm missing something.
> 
> Especially if he has minions handy...
> 
> But figuring out how to get him will be entertaining indeed!



Easy explanation: My acceptable losses are higher  Joking. 

I did play test with a group of 8th level PCs against a lich and a blackroot Treant, but both the monsters in the play test were way toned down. We will see, should be interesting. Oh, and you guys have Lives too!

Hey, quick question for you: did you have any thoughts on what Smiling Jack is? Or do I have a totally free hand with writing him up / interpreting him as an existing aberration?


----------



## Queenie

I think Kat's going to need to save her lives up to deal with that Governor! I think it'll be great, I just hope this awesome game keeps going until then. I have a feeling it will


----------



## Shayuri

The Smile could be a Warlock with an Old One Pact...or he could be something worse. I don't really have preconceptions about his true nature. He longs, as his master longs, for the primordial days of old, when the land was bare of life and everything lived in the sea; subject to it's will. But his defining trait is that he has fun with his job...he has a personable aspect where he genuinely seems to like people. Of course, what he's actually enjoying is the prospect of seeing them all drown, but it's all steps in the process.

So the charismatic thing feels warlocky, but he need not be human as long as he can pass for human. Its worth pointing out that any warlock can select a constantly-active 'Disguise Self' invocation too.


----------



## fireinthedust

Big day!  Woo, got accepted by a program that will try to help me get... well, into a different program...  Okay, it doesn't sound huge, but it's phase one complete!

And it is gaming related, just mysterious...

And fade to crew would be great.  I'll keep you lot posted.  Basically I'm creating books for a living, but I'm trying to launch my own publishing house.  It'll happen regardless, but I'm using cunning and charm to convince various people to help me start things on the right path.  So far everyone's said yes, through various processes... but more yeses to go!

Sooon....  Soooooooonnnnn....   the eventual goal is to be one of those big time companies you've heard of that does things that you like, plus secretly is part of the illuminati (but the Iron Man/Mr Fantastic one, I guess.  Secret Avengers?  Too broke to run Spectre, sadly...).  Right now I'm in the "we started in our garage, eating beans out of shoes, wearing boxes on our feet so we had something to hold our beans" phase.  Temporary, but keeping you updated as I try to take over the Earth.  (Right now I've managed the earth, lowercase e.  Comes with worms.  Also beans, shoes, and boxes.)


----------



## Shayuri

Kids today think they've got it rough. Eating out of shoes? Wearing boxes?

WE used to DREAM of boxes!

We had to live in a corridor!


----------



## Quickleaf

Haha, you crack me up. Congrats on your acceptance to the program!

A thing I've been hacking at for the past month in the background since we started our game is a homebrew class called The Seafarer. It's still a work in progress, but it might capture certain character concepts the existing classes do not. It includes builds for a swashbuckler type (Sea Dog), a sorcerer type (Maelstrom Touched), and a wizard type (Ship Mage). Feel free to check it out, make use of it in our game, critique, and share it if you like


----------



## Kobold Stew

Well done, fireinthedust!  Great news.  Congratulations.


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> The Smile could be a Warlock with an Old One Pact...or he could be something worse. I don't really have preconceptions about his true nature. He longs, as his master longs, for the primordial days of old, when the land was bare of life and everything lived in the sea; subject to it's will. But his defining trait is that he has fun with his job...he has a personable aspect where he genuinely seems to like people. Of course, what he's actually enjoying is the prospect of seeing them all drown, but it's all steps in the process.
> 
> So the charismatic thing feels warlocky, but he need not be human as long as he can pass for human. Its worth pointing out that any warlock can select a constantly-active 'Disguise Self' invocation too.



Ah, that actually helped me figure him out, thanks! I just wrote up the stats for Smiling Jack, and man he is naaasty!


----------



## Shayuri

Yay!

Every hero is defined in part by their adversary, so a nasty one is good! In short, bad...is good! Bad is good! YAY!


----------



## Quickleaf

So, a few weeks ago  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] suggested some kind of a Quest Board to keep track of the many little quests facing your party. I've posted the current quests below, and I'm also going to keep an up todate version in the 1st post of the role playing thread.

[SBLOCK=Quests]
Current Quests
These are the current quests your party is aware of. Quests in dark orange have been completed. Many more quests are still undiscovered, particularly crew quests.

*Ship Quests*
Get _The Coral Curse_ from Blackbeard
Exorcise the dark spirit haunting _The Coral Curse_

*Crew Quests*
A sloop or schooner (_The Coral Curse_) requires 50 men. A brigantine 120 men. A brig or pinnace 180+ men.

Blundering pirates at tavern (12 cannon fodder)
Dwarven deserters (13 sailors)
Captain Piet Hien Van Djik's survivors (10 old salts)
Latvian mercenaries (9 pirates, armed)
French buccaneers (12 buccaneers, armed)

*Supply Quests*
Get supplies for your ocean voyage
Get pox medicine for the crew[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

Hm, do druids get a Speak with Animals ability?

I need my book in a PDF so I can sneak peeks at it at work!


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> Hm, do druids get a Speak with Animals ability?
> 
> I need my book in a PDF so I can sneak peeks at it at work!




I feel your pain! Hmm, I am 98% sure that Speak with Animals is a level 1 divination (ritual) spell. So as long as you prepare it, you can cast it at-will when casting it as a 10-minute ritual without expending a spell slot.


----------



## Unsung

1st level divination ritual, all correct. I can only assume the way rituals work in 5e is the reason why it's not a class feature. 5e does seem keen on avoiding redundancy. Although given that it only lasts 10 minutes at a stretch, it seems like it could be frustrating in a pinch. Maybe a druid could train in some version of the forest gnome's _Speak with Small Beasts _trait, as if it was a language?


----------



## Quickleaf

Yeah, that seems reasonable.


----------



## Shayuri

I don't mind it being a ritual. I just had mischief in mind for it, if it was something druids could do naturally. 

It's all good then. Carry on.


----------



## Unsung

Quickleaf said:


> Yeah, that seems reasonable.




Sweet! I don't suppose that's something a kenku could learn as well? Using Mimicry? No big deal if it's not, but something to keep in mind if it is.


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> Sweet! I don't suppose that's something a kenku could learn as well? Using Mimicry? No big deal if it's not, but something to keep in mind if it is.



Haha, that's actually a great idea. So...my thinking is that yes, you could mimic animal calls, but to understand what you're "saying" and what's being "said" back to you would be a Nature check, or perhaps as a language you could select Bird Language?

I've actually studied some bird language, so I can recognize the five main bird calls (baseline calm, alarm, territorial aggression, mating call, feed me) across most bird species. One hike I actually did call and response with a Malaysian thrush who landed nearby for ten minutes, and man! That little guy had a lot to say, even if I wasn't sure what half of it was B)

Sorry, tangent... If you want something more "foolproof", you could make a custom Fortune augmenting your mimicry. I know I made a bunch of Fortunes for you to choose form, but hopefully by now you guys realize I'm very game for trying new things out and house ruling stuff. Fortunes are a good place to customize.


----------



## Unsung

Ah, but an interesting tangent. How was Malaysia?

I intend to make the most of Caillou's downtime. Plenty of skills and tool proficiencies I want more of. Understanding animal calls seems like it'd be in his wheelhouse-- maybe something he used to know before he was first captured and taken to Europe, and is only now re-remembering. Kenku who are raised in the flock are probably more skilled mimics than Caillou is, so that's something that can come up in play.


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> Ah, but an interesting tangent. How was Malaysia?



Haven't been, but I'd love to go! There are Malaysian thrushes here in Hawaii, one of the many transplants, like me 



> I intend to make the most of Caillou's downtime. Plenty of skills and tool proficiencies I want more of. Understanding animal calls seems like it'd be in his wheelhouse-- maybe something he used to know before he was first captured and taken to Europe, and is only now re-remembering. Kenku who are raised in the flock are probably more skilled mimics than Caillou is, so that's something that can come up in play.



I dig it. Once your characters get on the water, I expect multi-day or possible multi-week journeys to be commonplace, so plenty of time for downtime activities.

And I have a plot twist involving island kenku, Caillou, and Sir D'Arcy that should be a lot of fun


----------



## Unsung

Shades of the Island of Dr Markov... Though I actually picture Sir D'Arcy as being a good deal more rational, if not necessarily saner. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Hannerdyn

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]. Wow. Regardless of how badly Hugo loses the arm-wrestling match it was a blast. You're a badass DM and a hell of a writer. Thank you. That was fun.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] Thank you! A fun repartee for me too! I've said it before, but I feel lucky that such a great group of players and writers assembled randomly here on ENWorld. I look forward to more of your (and Hugo's) wit 

EDIT: I just about finished the monster & NPC write ups for the game, got the major antagonists done, even got Moby Dick (Giant Whale) in there. Good stuff!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Makes me want to multi class into Ranger, to get *favoured enemy: cetaceans*.


----------



## Quickleaf

Kobold Stew said:


> Makes me want to multi class into Ranger, to get *favoured enemy: cetaceans*.



LOL well, I will guarantee that favored enemy (cetaceans) and favored enemy (nematodes) will both have their moment to shine in this campaign


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] Hey, I just realized there were slight changes to the death domain features from the play test version to the DMG version...relevant for Caillou. http://tribality.com/2014/11/01/dd-5e-dungeon-masters-guide-preview-villainous-class-options/


----------



## Unsung

Ah, martial weapons. I almost suggested as much, but I was half-expecting that change to creep in eventually. Lo and behold.  I'd still probably want to adjust my domain spells as I level up if that's okay, to be less overtly offensive. Subversion tactics, that's the rub.

In terms of crafting items like bone needles and voodoo dolls and other things of that nature, would Caillou be able to craft those things on his own? Should I be reserving a proficiency slot for that, in that case?

With my shiny new martial weapons proficiency, I think I'd like to pick up a whip (taken from a slaver) and a net. I'll adjust my character sheet accordingly.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] FYI, I hope I answered your question comprehensively in the other thread 

Yes, I'm totally fine with you adjusting your domain spells.

I'm still figuring out how to represent voodoo dolls and other minor magic items, but making it a tool proficiency seems reasonable. Let's see...there are a variety of magic items unique to voodoo...drogues (minor charms that grant save advantage against specific things for a particular user), Gris-Gris bags (which I think would be interpreted as an arcane focus / holy symbol / Druidic focus in 5e), garde (equivalent of voodoo scrolls), potions, and voodoo dolls. 

I get my DMG tomorrow and then I'll better know how magic item crafting works.

For voodoo dolls, my inclination is to make assembling one a quest in itself, so a voodoo doll require 3 components from the target (something from the dead, something from the head, and something from the thread  ). Once assembled, the voodoo doll might allow attacks/spells used against it to damage/effect the target...not sure what the range would be yet.

Just my rough thoughts. I can't recall any examples of voodoo dolls in existing D&D supplements, so we may just need to use out best judgment making it up!


----------



## Unsung

...and something from the body. (Hey, that almost rhymed!)

Interesting, interesting. I ordered the DMG on Amazon, so it should arrive in the next week-ish.

Extreme long range with no line of sight required, longer casting times and more robust ritual rules... I'd be interested in pursuing that concept. Non-Vancian casting, tighter limits on spells cast but more powerful effects. Have you ever looked at the rules for Dungeon World? In particular, I'm thinking of the Wizard's Ritual move and the Paladin's Quest move. Those are perhaps a little loose for D&D, but I think they could provide a starting point for possibly quite a fruitful...something.


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> ...and something from the body. (Hey, that almost rhymed!)
> 
> Interesting, interesting. I ordered the DMG on Amazon, so it should arrive in the next week-ish.



Heh. Gotta love Monkey Island  I'm looking forward to sitting down one rainy night this week with a mug of tea and pouring over the DMG.



> Extreme long range with no line of sight required, longer casting times and more robust ritual rules... I'd be interested in pursuing that concept. Non-Vancian casting, tighter limits on spells cast but more powerful effects. Have you ever looked at the rules for Dungeon World? In particular, I'm thinking of the Wizard's Ritual move and the Paladin's Quest move. Those are perhaps a little loose for D&D, but I think they could provide a starting point for possibly quite a fruitful...something.



Yeah, something like that. I am only passingly familiar with DW, but I did check out the online SRD and read those two moves you referred to. Actually "something from the head, something from the dead, and something from the...body" is pretty much spot on for the Wizard's Ritual. If you read the Voodoo Rituals fortune I wrote up, it's a step in the direction of looser magic at a cost.

The main thing I need to figure out with Voodoo Dolls is how does one defend against them? Introducing extreme long range magic has implications for the setting coherence, so there needs to be a reason Voodounistas aren't just killing off colonial governors left and right, for example. I mean, acquiring the components to make the voodoo doll is a challenge, but then to allow any spell to be cast at will upon the target is BRUTAL, the doll effectively becoming an incapacitated version of the target that you can abuse as you like.

So there needs to be some sort of checks & balances to prevent the doll from being over-powered. Not sure what exactly, but it is something we can brainstorm on.


----------



## Shayuri

My sense is that 'real' voodoo dolls aren't used that way because the magic comes at a cost. It's not just a question of getting the sympathetic ties in place (via body parts/associated items/etc), but that using magic to hurl curses and pain at someone has consequences for the caster.

Of course, magic in D&D has never been portrayed as having that limitation. Here's my take on it, fluffwise.

When you cast a spell and throw a fireball or curse at someone, you're basically using a tool. It's no worse (or better) than grabbing a sword and sticking it into someone's heart. The consequences for the act are no more (or less) than the act itself, plus whatever costs the spell itself exacts.

When you use a voodoo doll, or something similar, you aren't just casting a spell. You are summoning a spirit or minor loa, casting a spell and _giving it to the loa_, who then follows the sympathetic tie of the doll and delivers it to the target. You're incurring a debt. You now owe that spirit. And that spirit knows what you did. You can incur judgement in this way, from otherworldly beings. You're involving other creatures in your business. And it may be that the loa needed to carry a higher level spell isn't so 'minor.' And the creatures who are willing to carry curses around aren't nice creatures. And once you get them to START, they may not want to STOP. And you don't give them curses, maybe someone else will.

So once you're on the path of sending pain at a distance, it tends to form a downward spiral, where good spirits condemn and withdraw from you...and all you have left is spirits of madness and pain, and they'll only serve you while you're dispensing madness and pain. And if you stop...then all eyes are on you. If you're riding that tiger, do you dare let go?

This is not to say good or neutral casters can never use these items. It's just to say that when you use them, you're taking risks and opening yourself to the kind of scrutiny normally only clerics are under. When you send a curse to the governor of Nassau, you can't just make a die roll and decide if he lives or dies. Someone else is involved. You have to ask, "Who is carrying this spell? What does it think of this? What's it going to tell its buddies?" If the governor is really asking for it, maybe a decent spirit would be okay with it...such a curse might fall in line with the natural order of karma; the cosmos striking back against the evil he's done. But it's not a guarantee. Sometimes good loa won't do such things no matter what...for reasons mortals can't easily ken. The spirit world is not our world, and has rules we know nothing about.

So to put it another way; the use of narrative weapons like voodoo dolls opens you to narrative consequences that are in many ways subject to the GM's whims and the demands of the story. 

Oh, and yes. There's countermeasures. I'm sure any competent practitioner can cast a spell/bargain with an entity to gain protection. At minimum, a Protection from Alignment would generally work...MOST curse-carrying is done by evil critter (or if you're evil, by good critters). Longer lasting protection can be had as well via more powerful spells and/or rituals.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] "Power at a price" certainly represents the red (harmful) magic of voodoo well, and also makes attacking via a voodoo doll an interesting choice. The idea of sympathetic magic being "delivered" by a spirit is interesting...the doll is then a conduit making it possible, but when, say, Caillou uses a bone needle on a doll of Baron de Pointis, it's not the bone needle or Caillou causing the harm, rather it's the djab, loa, or other spirit.

So, our emerging voodoo doll rules look something like this so far...


Assemble something of the dead, the thread, and the body. Basically, 3 components of sympathetic magic with potent connection to the target.
Craft the actual doll and imbue it with power. This is where we may use the magic item crafting rules from the DMG...or perhaps require a tool proficiency and 10 to 50 gp be spent (much like an herbalism kit & antitoxin or healing potion).
Cast a spell or perform some action on the doll.
Determine which spirit is delivering the magic based on the caster's current spirit relations, the nature of the spell/action performed, and the nature (ideals, alignments, motives, past offenses) of both caster and target. The DM and player can determine this together.
The DM determines some price the spirit requires after the spell/action is delivered. This price may be a burden or taboo imposed on the caster, a required quest, a haunting, a twisting of the caster's intent, etc. If the price is something the caster must do, then it must be fulfilled before using the voodoo doll again.


----------



## Quickleaf

I just had a cozy night reading my new DMG  So I decided to roll up treasure for La Gloriosa. 14 rolls on treasure tables later, and a bit of massaging the results, and wow! La Gloriosa will be quite the score for you!


----------



## Queenie

Here's to hoping we make it there alive and in one piece!


----------



## Shayuri

My only prize is the truth!

and a full share of loot


----------



## Quickleaf

So, I thought I'd clarify what rules options we are using (both from the DMG and my own house rules). Also note,     [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]     [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] that I've figured out how to handle voodoo paraphernalia, which I describe below!

*Options from the DMG*

Firearms & Explosives are included cause it wouldn't be a pirate game without pistols! My rules supersede the ones in the DMG however.

Action Options like Climb Onto a Bigger Creature, Disarm, Mark, Overrun, Shove Aside, and Tumble are fair game.

Injuries are kind of worked into the whole "Roll the Bones" & Lives house rules as a type of Ill Fortune which you can opt to take when called for by the "Roll the Bones" table.

Morale will be used for NPCs and monsters when appropriate; in pirate stories getting enemies to capitulate can be more important than killing them outright.

*House Rules*

Fortunes are pirate-themed story traits which help define your character and their story thus far.

Lives replace _raise dead_ and similar spells (which aren't available in the setting), and enhance the swashbuckling themes of narrow escapes and "fate catching up with you."

Roll the Bones works with Lives (and possibly Injuries). It also replaces spending Inspiration for advantage, enhancing the feel of fickle fortunes on the sea, and makes spending Inspiration a gamble with some potentially big pay-offs.

Quick n' Dirty Initiative for Play-by-Post helps keep the action flowing smoothly in a PbP game without needing to wait for all players to roll initiative before commencing with the action. It also incorporates elements of Side Initiative to allow flexible posting rather than having to wait for othe rolayers to post.

Homebrew Archetypes (Swashbuckler & Ship Mage): The Swashbuckler archetype may be taken by characters who are principally non-spellcasters such as barbarians, fighters, rangers, and rogues; it may also be suitable for some bards. The Ship Mage archetype may be taken by characters who are primarily spellcasters such as druids, sorcerers, warlocks, and wizards; it may also be suitable for some bards. Currently a work-in-progress.

Voodoo Paraphernalia can be crafted by a character proficient in Voodoo Tools. You may only have a number of voodoo paraphernalia active at once equal to your Spellcasting ability modifier (e.g. a cleric with 18 Wisdom could only have 4 voodoo paraphernalia active at a time). Voodoo paraphernalia includes the following magic items: 

_Garde_ (20 gp for a 1st-level spell, 50 gp for a 2nd-level spell) A garde is a form of raised ritual scarification that works like a low-level spell scroll of a spell you know (or are taught by the Loa); carving a garde inflicts 2 damage on the subject for a 1st level spell or 5 damage for a 2nd level spells. Calling upon its power requires touching the scar and invoking the Loa whose name it was carved in as an action. No creature can wear more than two active gardes at a time. At midnight on a solstice or equinox, gardes are completely drained of all remaining charges and become inert.
_Gris-Gris Bag_ (20 gp) A personalized wearable arcane focus, druidic focus, and holy symbol all-in-one, your gris-gris is only usable by you.
_Drogue _(50 gp) A drogue is a protective charm keyed to an individual granting them advantage to saves against a specific danger (e.g. cold weather/hypothermia, dehydration & starvation, drowning/suffocation, life- or soul-draining, marine poisons, siren charm, sunstroke, zombification). However, drogues have a limited "shelf life" of roughly 1 month after which their power fades away unless reinvested with power by a bokor, houngan, or mambo with proficiency in Voodoo Tools.
_Voodoo Doll_ (10 gp + special) A voodoo doll is a sympathetic magic object with special crafting requirements that allows effects/spells to be used on the target at extreme range. Assembling a voodoo doll requires gathering 3 components with spiritual significance to the target (e.g. one traditional formula calls for "something from the dead, something from the thread, and something from the body") and affixing them to a specially prepared doll. Then a Loa or similar spirit is invoked to deliver an effect or spell thru the doll, with the results (and consequences) depending on several factors, particularly the relationships between you, the target, and the invoked Loa.


----------



## Quickleaf

Earlier I tried to make "Seafarer" class and what I realized was that instead of a class I had cool ideas for 2 different archetypes: Swashbuckler & Ship Mage. Follow the link to check it out!

I think these archetypes might work for those of you who felt like there wasn't quite the right archetype for your character. Hugo, Old Zef, Barrington, and Caillou seem comfortable in their archetypes. Off the top of my head I was thinking of Katerina and Nia Steeleyes... [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] I was wondering if you might prefer the Swashbuckler instead of the Thief roguish archetype for Katerina? [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], I was wondering if Ship Mage might be a better fit for Nia than Circle of the Land?

Likewise, if anyone wants to pick up some of the Seafarer Tricks described in the link, you can take the Mariner feat.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm. Ship's mage is pretty cool actually.

Let me weigh it in my head a little...


----------



## Quickleaf

Heh. Didn't mean to have the lurkers in the trees suddenly "kill the mood" of Caillou's entrance. Ah well, maybe you can salvage some of the kenku's gravitas  [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION]? If not, there will be other chances for more ceremony I am sure.

Oh, and  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] you might check the bestiary thread when you get a chance. I just posted Blackheart!


----------



## Shayuri

lol...you didn't kill it. That was all Nia.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Hah! Well, I guess you're putting that saying "eat crow" to practice?

Oh, and we you enticed by Ship Mage or are you content with Circle of the Land for Nia?


----------



## Queenie

Oh no.... I'm scared lol. I'll go check him now! Edit: Wow! well, I guess Kat may get to see her father again one day! Crazy good. I love it.


----------



## Shayuri

Well, you know, Nia's fine with some theatrics in the interest of maintaining that magical 'edge,' but she's also got a generous helping of the paranoia. I expect hanging out around pirates and hunting horrible monsters would do that to a person. Heck, that's probably the origin story of her 'Observant' feat.


----------



## Quickleaf

Hah! There is always the "because...pirate, savvy?" defense 

At the suggestion of [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] and with [MENTION=11530]Kira[/MENTION]ya Ti_Drekan's help I set up a Community for our game, coalescing my scattered posts in one place. It was a hefty bit of copy/pasts, but hopefully it is helpful for navigating everything! Spell & Crossbones Community Cheers


----------



## Hannerdyn

Hey, I'm still around. I had a busy week at work topped of with a weekend of - get this - watching my own children while my wife did stuff outside the house. The 50's are shaking their head in paternalistic disapproval.

Anyway, I should be able to jump in a few times this coming week at least. I probably can't keep up at Queenie's / Shayuri's level, so I'll accept being just short of awesome.

(Haha. Dwarf guy made a short joke.)


----------



## Quickleaf

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays !

"But...do-do we have to fire the booty, Cap'n? Couldn't we fire, ye know, the cannonballs like the other crews?"

"Nonsense, now load one with the curly ribbons in the long nines, ye cack-handed deck ape, or it's coal for you!"


----------



## fireinthedust

Merry Christmas, folks!

I know I'm lurking, but I'm extra lurky for the next bit (sudden moving over the holidays... yay?).

Anyone get some nice booty in their treasure chests this ye-arrr?

I got a 5th ed DM's guide.  It looks great.  I've noticed the edition is less... numbers-add-up than previous editions?  I've had a few brief bouts of "I wonder what the balance between a kit proficiency is compared to a feat", and I think that (if my current theory pans out) I'll post to a blog or something.  Run it by you scalliwags first?


----------



## Kobold Stew

I'd like to see what you had to day for sure. I think for the most part the tool proficiencies worked out -- I cared a lot in feedback during the play testing, but in the end didn't see the changes that I was hoping for. As it is, I think it works well. Thieves' tools are a bit overpowered, but it's nice that only rouges (and not bards) can apply expertise to them. 

Systemically, though, I think there are some problems -- too few skills (for me) meaning that parties ore over competent (and so under challenged) at low levels.


----------



## Unsung

I think there's both less and more equivalency between proficiencies than before. You can exchange languages for tool proficiencies, but I think there's a certain acknowledgement that how useful (and thus how valuable) any of these are going to be has more to do with your specific game than the system itself. Because a lot of rules are less numerical than before, their value is more contextual. In other words, it's not how many skill ranks you have, but what you do with them.

Likewise, I don't really miss the granularity of 3.5's skills. Some combinations feel more natural (who ever took Hide but not Move Silently?) than others (a long distance runner is not necessarily a great climber, a sprinter can't necessarily swim), I feel like drawing those distinctions out of a smaller array of options is the more elegant solution, rather than assembling them ad-hoc from a longer list. You have a basic proficiency, and then you specialize: an inexperienced swimmer who is physically fit can keep their head above water longer than a homebody and layabout, a creature is proficient in Perception but then narrows down what that means with traits like Daylight Sensitivity or Scent.

Of course, this is coming from someone who likes the FATE system and the optional rules for background proficiencies, so it's a matter of taste.


----------



## Shayuri

Anyone can be proficient in thief tools with the correct backgrounds. I made amonk who can use them, for example. But I see this as a strength of the system. It discourages the 3.5 tendency to nerf rogues to 'balance' the fact that only they could pick locks/disarm traps.


----------



## fireinthedust

Agreed.  Never played fate, but I've designed a system or three at home


----------



## Kobold Stew

Shayuri said:


> Anyone can be proficient in thief tools with the correct backgrounds. I made amonk who can use them, for example. But I see this as a strength of the system. It discourages the 3.5 tendency to nerf rogues to 'balance' the fact that only they could pick locks/disarm traps.




Yes, and I agree that's a strength. I do like that you need to be a rogue to have double proficiency, though (expertise).

Or maybe I'm missing your point?

(And yes, I love FATE; probably what I've played most over the past 5 years)


----------



## Queenie

Btw Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Unsung

And to all a good night.


----------



## fireinthedust

AGREED!  And thank you, Queenie, you too!  

I'm in the new house, with a new kitten, and my computer is finally set up.  Drawback?  Can't find my wacom tablet and stylus, which I have been using as a mouse for some time.  That's... really not good.


----------



## Quickleaf

Happy New Year! 

I've had a very busy holiday, and I see activity has picked up in our role-playing thread! That's great! I finally have a chance to sit down and puzzle over your replies and how to best make sense of everything into a coherent post.


----------



## Queenie

Yay! Ready to Pirate Up, Captain!


----------



## Hannerdyn

All, I'm sorry. I'm going to have to bow out of the game.

I've had some changes work-wise with the new year, and it turns out I'm going to be moving and working with a partner to run my own business this year. To prepare, i'll need every stitch of time I can muster.

Again, I apologize. I know this is not ideal.


----------



## Queenie

I'm doing it again I'm so sad...

*Falls to knees* NNNNnnooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Okay, I'm bummed. Good luck with your new business and maybe you'll return one day, I hope. You're an awesome role player and I've really enjoyed your characters!

Take care


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I've had a very busy holiday, and I see activity has picked up in our role-playing thread! That's great! I finally have a chance to sit down and puzzle over your replies and how to best make sense of everything into a coherent post.




Has anyone spoken to QL recently? I'm a little worried... you don't post all the super detailed stuff he's posted then just up and leave and it doesn't seem like him to do that.

 [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] Is everything okay? :/


----------



## Shayuri

*consults*

Hm. He hasn't logged in since the 2nd of Jan...when his last post was done.

Worrisome.


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] Here's hoping everything's alright, and that his attention's just elsewhere for the moment. With the amount of time and effort put into this campaign, it's understandable getting a little burnt-out or just not having the time, but I think we'd all be glad to hear it's just fatigue or cold feet and not anything more serious.

A toast, then-- to too many absent DMs. *raises glass* We wish you well.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Indeed.


----------



## Quickleaf

Hey  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION]  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION]  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]

So sorry for my long absence!  I indeed had some health problems in January, and between that and the rigors of my grad program I just was worked to the bone. Thanks Queenie for the Facebook message reminding me to get back here and be a good DM.

Sorry to hear you go, Maldavos, but best of luck with your own business enterprise. I know that does take a lot of effort, but in the end it is liberating!

I'd like to pick things back up, though probably posting once a week is more realistic for me now. How is everyone else doing? And feeling about the game?


----------



## Kobold Stew

Good to hear from you. All is well; hope things are better for you.  Be sure to take it easy.


----------



## Queenie

Yyyaaayyyyyyyyy!! I was really so worried about you! Whew. Okay, now that is taken care of, life happens to everyone, we all get busy spells where we have to walk away and take a break or are just too busy. It happens. Sick is bad, school is good busy 

I am definitely still in even at a slower pace. Seems all (or most) my games are on a once a week schedule right now. Post when you can and do what makes you happy. Just glad you are okay


----------



## Shayuri

VERY glad to see you're okay!

I'd love to continue!


----------



## Unsung

Glad to hear from you! Hope you're feeling better, getting well sooner rather than later.

Once a week is completely fine. I can certainly fit that in.


----------



## Fenris

Glad to hear you are back. Believe me I know how rough grad school can be (8 1/2 years of grad school alone for me!). But I would love to see the game continue, at whatever pace works for you. I too had a rough December so I know well how it goes.


----------



## Quickleaf

Thanks everyone, and glad you're still up for the game. If only we were all in the same place and could meet up for game nights this would be so much easier. Heh.

I just posted my overdue reply to our ROLEPLAYING thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?375696-Spell-amp-Crossbones/page28&p=6521410#post6521410

I'm thinking - unless you have a different idea [MENTION=6777934]Maldavos[/MENTION] - that Hugo might either (a) get lost in the chaos of the retreat, or (b) get taken captive by D'avard.

Also, if anyone has friends who want to join in, I'm considering opening up recruitment for 1-2 players. How would everyone feel about that? If there are strong feelings about sticking with the crew you have now for a bit, that's perfectly fine by me too.


----------



## Shayuri

I'd be fine with some recruiting.


----------



## Unsung

Likewise, the more the merrier.


----------



## Queenie

You could attempt an online game day/night. I did it successfully for years and it was realllyy fun. I suspect it could really only work on a weekend day though with the time differences. Though Fenris and I do stay up rather late  

I'm fine with newbies!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

If there is an open spot, I am supremely interested.  I have been stalking this game since early January.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION] We do indeed have an open spot for 1 or 2! Right now the group has everyone assembled and about to get into a fight. Any idea for your character or how you'd like to join the party?

The first post has info on character creation. Cheers!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Is this still the active cast of characters?

"Gentleman Jim" James Barrington, Kobold Stew
 LG Human (English/French) Charlatan Fighter (battlemaster) 4
Ship Duty: Quartermaster / Gunner
Bond: Secret Agent
Fortunes: Enlightened, At Sea (Benjamin Hornigold's Queen Anne), Wanted (Academie Royale des Sciences)

Caillou, Unsung
 CG Kenku (French?) Urchin Cleric (death) 4
Ship Duty: Lookout / Navigator
Bond: Arcane Rivalry
Fortunes: Cause (abolition of slavery in the Caribbean), Magic Trinkets (Coat of Deeppockets, Drowned Slaves Bottle), Secrets of the Deep (map on the back of a scarred sailor), Ship Mage, Enemy (Baron Bernard Desjean de Pointis), Enemy (the real Sir D’Arcy), Fighting Words, Outlaw Slave

Hugo Van Haan, Maldavos
 CG Dwarf (Dutch) Noble Bard (lore) 4
Ship Duty: Cook
Bond: Gold, Glory, and Adventure
Fortunes: Contacts, Enemy (Clemet & Marissa Van Schiedem)

"Old Zef" Jozef Van Der Nagel, Fenris
 N Dwarf (Dutch) Guild Artisan+Sailor Wizard (conjurer) 4
Ship Duty: Boatswain / Carpenter / Artillerist
Bond: Sacred Relic (Zeeland Bellows)
Fortunes: Old Salt (peg leg), At Sea, Trading Company, Obligation, Wanted

Katarina del Corazon, Queenie
 CN Human (Spanish) Sailor Rogue (thief) 3/Fighter 1
Ship Duty: Captain
Bond: Curse and the Child
Fortunes: Notoriety, Devil's Own Luck, Magic Trinkets (Andalusian Corsé de Gracia, Blackheart's Scope), Monkey Magnet, Accursed (if she touches those she loves they die), Enemy (Governor Juan de Ribera of San Juan), Wanted (Viceroyalty of New Spain)

Doctor Hawken Varlok, fireinthedust
 CG Mer (English) Hermit Warlock (great old one) 4
Ship Duty: Ship's Surgeon
Bond: Life Debt
Fortunes: Selkie's Kiss, Black Spot (mermaid tattoo), Loa Patron

Nia Steeleyes, Shayuri
 NG Human (Mixed African) Sailor Ranger 1/Druid (circle of land) 3
Ship Duty: Sailing Master
Bond: Hunting the "White Whale"
Fortunes: Quicksilver Eyes, Magic Trinkets (Agwè's Brass Nave, Mama Caille's Recipe Book), Voodoo Rituals, Haunted, Wastrel


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION] Almost. Doctor Varlok's player dropped out a while back, and Hugo's player dropped out just recently.

So, in terms of "open" ship roles there's First Mate, Surgeon, Cook, or assuming more formally one of the roles the other PCs have tentatively doubled up on.


----------



## Queenie

So we have Battlemaster, Cleric, Wizard (conjurer), Thief, and Druid. Definitely some open spots there... Barrington and Katerina can fight, we have some healing and thievery...some voodoo... So you could really do what you wanted CB. 

I would definitely recommend taking Magic Trinkets, QL comes up with some awesome magic items!!


----------



## peterka99

Quickleaf said:


> So, in terms of "open" ship roles there's First Mate, Surgeon, Cook, or assuming more formally one of the roles the other PCs have tentatively doubled up on.





I mentionned months ago I could be interested. Maybe I can play a swashbuckler class like the ones we discussed in December. Or my scout or muskeeter attemps.. Any class requirement ? What level ? 4 ?

I created a level 4 bard, grappler specialist. Is it fine ? 

[SBLOCK]
Etienne Rougeau Human (m), Bard 4 (swashbuckler)
*Age* 43 years
*Alignement* Lawful Neutral      *Divinity *Catholic

Etienne was born in a small village near Quebec in Nouvelle-France in 1670. He learned among indians the way of the wilds, and spend years of his youth as a voyageur paddling canoes down the canadian rivers in search of beaver furs. He fought the Iroquois 5 nations as a militian up to the Great peace of 1701, specializing in wrestling duels (an Indian way to start or end hostilities). He knows the basic of all North American languages.

Then, he considers travelling oversea to improve his culture and gather news songs, poems and tales to tell his children back home. When the Spain succession war began, he enrolled in the Navy. He raised as a lieutenant, his perfect balance from years battling from canoes giving him a great hedge on a ship deck and his leadership and experience were greatly appreciated.

He came to Antillas smuggling a fur cargo in violation of mercantilism french economic laws. His company wants an higher profit shipping cargo in Martinique instead of France. He doesn't like violating laws, but his loyalty is to his family, then his friends and after law. He knows too well about how arbitrary is a governor or a king's law.

CARACTERISTICS
*ST *18 (+4)      *Dex* 10 (+0)      *Con* 18 (+4)      
*Int* 8 (-1)      *Ws * 12 (+1)      *Cha* 14 (+2)      
*Good saves *Dex, Cha     *Proficiency * +2
Skills
*Background* Soldier (Lieutenant, French navy marine)
*Skills *Athletism +8*, Intimidate +4, Performance +4, Survival +3, perception +5*, stealth +2, - all other +1 to +4 (6 skills as 2 (background) + 1 (human) + 3 (bard))
*Langages* french, english
*Tools* 3 musical instruments , chess, vehicules : canoe

COMBAT
*HP* 39      *Init* +0
*AC* 12 (swashbuckler's unarmed defense +2,  Dex +0)
*Melee* battleaxe +6 (1d8+4 slashing ; versatile (1d10))
*Melee* tomahawk (handaxe)+6 (1d6+4 slashing ;finesse))
*Melee* Dagger +6/+3* (1d4+4 trusting ; finesse, light, throw (range 6 m/18 m))
*Unarmed  *1d4+ 4   improvised weapons: d4 to d12 +4

BARD SPELLS
*Known spells* : (3) / 5 / 2
- lvl 0 : _blade ward,_ _mage hand,_ _ vicious mockery_, _friends_
- lvl 1 : _thunderwave,_ _speak with animals_, _ healing word, charm person_, _feather fall_
- lvl 2 : _silence_, _enhance ability_

Fortunes:  mixed: beaver fur hat- Etienne is an associate of the French fur-trading _Compagnie des postes du Roi_  and an enemy of the Hudson Bay company.

Good: Contacts- Beside trading company, he has contacts among most of North American native tribes.

Ill: Weird Tales scoop - He looks for the best story, as a modern reporter, without safety consideration, in order to be famous and published

*Slots* : 4 / 3
*magical stat* : Charisma       *DC spells* : 12
Feats :  Tavern Brawler, Grappler

CAPACITIES
*Weapons and  armor* Light armor, simple weapons, swords, Axes, hand crossbow, guns
*Class* Bard  Inspiration (+1d6)
Jack-of-All-Trades (+2)
Song of Rest (+1d6 Hp)
Expertise (+6  to  2* skills) : athletism and  Perception
seafarers tricks: Patois, Sea Legs

equipment: Canoe, 3 metal hatchets, 1 stone tomahawk, a musket and charges, wares, partly owned by himself, lantern, basics, 6 silver pieces, 14 copper.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kobold Stew

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=11146]So, in terms of "open" ship roles there's First Mate, Surgeon, Cook, or assuming more formally one of the roles the other PCs have tentatively doubled up on.




Technically both quartermaster and gunner are open as well, since Barrington isn't part of the crew at the moment. He's eligible for either (and conceivably First Mate), but nothing has been decided.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

These are the three potential characters on my mind.  I could use help picking one.

*Lieutenant *(Royal British Navy), *Lord Gideon Edward Aurelius* (2nd son of His Lordship Dynevor)
Human (British) Noble Paladin 4
*Ship Duty:* First Mate or Quartermaster or Sailor
*Bond:* Secret Agent for the British Crown
*Fortunes:* Military rank, Letter of Marque (any Spanish vessel), Disgraced, Vice (gambling)
_Gideon Dynevor liked sport.  He liked the feel of bones between his fingers, the way the dice clacked before being rolled, the anticipation before the bones hit the table, the fevered brow of the audience when stakes were high.  He was good it.  Gambling, that is.  Until he wasn't.  And then things went sour.  Chasing a high, he might have gambled away his sister's dowry.  And that of his fiancé.  Disgusted with Lieutenant Lord Gideon Dynevor, the Crown sent Gideon to the Caribbean to gather intelligence, make himself useful in preparation for the campaign against the Spanish, and to get him out of the public eye._



*Sister Virginie de la Abbeye du Sacré Coer du Cartegena*
Human (French) Cleric 4
*Ship Duty:*  Surgeon
*Bond:*  Vengeance
*Fortunes:*  Lucky ship's cat, Magic trinkets, Madness (pyrophobia), Wanted. 
_Sister Virginie, Second Librarian for the Sacred Heart Abbey in Cartegena, enjoyed a peaceful life among the books of the Abbey's collection.  The trill of birds, café au lait, the lilt of the morning sun, prayer, and the pleasure of reading; these were things that filled Virginie's life.  Until 1697, that is.  A poor year, 1697.  The year that Baron Bernard Desjean de Pointis razed Cartegena.  The library burned.  As did Virginie's faith.  It's been almost fifteen years, but Virginie is closing in on the buccaneers who pillaged the Abbey.  Her hunt has led her to seek out a secret ledger, which she now believes to be aboard La Gloriosa.  She'll do anything to get that ledger.  And woe to those buccaneers whose names she finds scribed within.  Oh, and she's wanted by Hispaniola authorities for looting the Governor's office while searching for that damn ledger._



*Kid*
Human (Creole) Rogue 4
*Ship Duty:* Rigger
*Bond:* Curse of Aztec Gold
*Fortunes:* Kid, Strange luck, Treasure map, Obsessed with treasure.
_Kid does not have a name.  Kid does not need a name.  Just "Kid" is fine, really.  Kid has twitchy fingers, kid's luck, and likes to climb.  Because climbing lets you see.  You see all kinds of wondrous things when adults are not looking.  More the better when adults think you are stupid and not listening...then you really learn Important Things.  There is a problem with twitchy fingers, though.  Sometimes you grab something you wish you had not.  The coin, for example.  Kid wishes he had not grabbed the shiny gold Cartagenian coin.  Because now Kid has to go where Kid does not like--under the sea.  The coin must be returned, Kid knows.  La Gloriosa beckons with her watery siren's call, and Kid feels the pull._


----------



## Kobold Stew

These are awesome! They're all great characters. Aurelius the Golden Boy is likely to make Barrington most nervous (Barrington has of course *not* served in the British navy), but a paladin would be great for the group, I think.


----------



## Unsung

These are great!

Between the Sister, Gentleman Jim, and myself, we might have a later-level excuse to wind up in France, and that wouldn't be a bad thing at all, in my book. On the other hand, I like the energy that Kid brings. I was hoping someone would take that Fortune.


----------



## peterka99

Any comments for my bard character ?


----------



## Shayuri

Peterka, hey there!

I gave your character a once over. It seems likes a decent grappler build overall, but I am wondering why you're choosing a bard in particular? It wouldn't take much shuffling to make this a really good monk, or a pretty decent barbarian or fighter. Being a bard limits you in a few important ways, mechanically...in particular it limits your AC and hit points, meaning that you'll be very fragile compared to most characters who thrive by grabbing horrible monsters and trying to give them wedgies.  Monks get better unarmored AC, and barbarians get better HP. They also both have class features that make that sort of tactic more viable. Meanwhile bard is giving you Inspiration and Spellcasting, both of which key off of your Charisma, which is a secondary stat in terms of your build's weighting.

Conceptually bard might work better...but consider that the Entertainer backround gives some of the flavor of a bard without demanding any real sacrifices in terms of mechanics. 

I'm also finding myself curious about how Etienne made the transition from 'honest sailor' to 'scalawag of the seven seas.' There's more to this story, yes?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

peterka99 said:


> Any comments for my bard character ?



I am not officially a member of this party yet, but I'll take a stab.  Are there stats somewhere that you could use for a full-on 5e swashbuckler?  If not, then I think you could re-skin (to borrow Unsung's patois) monk into a nifty bar-brawling vagabond.  

I, too, want to know more about Etienne's story.  If you could drop a quick three of four lines saying something about Etienne, who he is, what motivates him, what his weaknesses are, I bet ideas will spark left and right about how to fit race/class/mechanics to character concept.  

Oh, and dig the name.  Etienne.  Always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Unsung

[MENTION=2880]Peterka[/MENTION] I think I missed the spoiler text last time I saw your post. Seems like this game is just attracting all us Canucks.  This does seem like a character who'd benefit from at least a little multiclassing, which would feed even further into his well-travelled, bard-of-all-trades vibe. At least one level of a barbarian, monk, fighter, or rogue would probably give you most of what you'd want out of a swashbuckler, and might free up one of your feat slots for later.

In any event, it's nice to know we'll still have Song of Rest going for us. What were you thinking of going with for your bard college?


----------



## peterka99

My character was a NPC bard 4, fighter 1 from my own game, reworked for this game.

Bond: Thrill (good stories)-seeking
Fortunes: Beaver-fur hat, Military rank, Weird tales book to publish to be famous

Life in the navy was too dull a path to follow. Etienne jumped on the first offer to see forturne, glory and write down good stuff of legend. See him like a Viking Skald; he can trace back his ancestors from Normandy. He's a good lar, but who can believe his grand-grand(...) father was William the conqueror, Count of Normandy and Norsemen scion ?


----------



## Shayuri

Hm. Well, we are only level 4 characters to start with, but that's a small caveat. If you're happy with your stats, then that's the important thing.


----------



## peterka99

Shayuri said:


> If you're happy with your stats, then that's the important thing.



Sure I am! See community.wizards.com/forum/player-help/threads/4142801 to find out why bards can be good wrestlers.

as per the ship role: entertainer, public writer, truchement (translator) ?


----------



## Queenie

My personal preference, and this is just IMHO, of course, is for Sister Virginie. She's got a great story and we could probably use a surgeon. The Kid is good too and obviously rogue fits very nicely with the game. I would stay wwaayyyyyy away from playing a Paladin with this group. I think the natural Chaotic nature of Pirates (and this group) will end up not being fun for anyone, you most of all. But again, just my opinion. You are a fantastic RPer and I am sure can make anything work.


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] Have you checked out our game files? I think [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] actually created a swashbuckler which looked really good. I considered switching to it myself!


----------



## peterka99

I know, I participated to its creation!


----------



## Queenie

peterka99 said:


> I know, I participated to its creation!




Heh Well then sorry! It was a while ago at this point and I have a horrible memory. Unfortunately, going forward, the rest of the players will find this out lol.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Queenie said:


> I would stay wwaayyyyyy away from playing a Paladin with this group. I think the natural Chaotic nature of Pirates (and this group) will end up not being fun for anyone, you most of all.



I was leaning toward Kid.  That one seems cleaner to me.  My vision for Kid is clearer.  It would also be easy to draft and easy to play.

Re: Gideon the Golden Boy, I was thinking Oath of Vengeance by 3rd level, with Gideon sworn to bring down the British Crown once some nefarious plot of the Crown against him comes to light.  A dark knight, fallen paladin, bad boy.  What I most definitely was _not_ thinking was that Gideon would fit the archetype "LG worshipper of Light and Goodness."  He has a gambling problem.  A pretty serious one.  I'm sure it'll get the better of him, and soon.

  [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], how viable is a Paladin in this game?  Do you have any game mechanics hidden up your sleeve that might tend to make a Paladin workable?  Any thoughts on alignment?  No evil, I read in the first post of this thread (insert sad face here).



			
				Queenie said:
			
		

> But again, just my opinion. You are a fantastic RPer and I am sure can make anything work.



Thanks.  Love you, lady.  Hugs.


----------



## Queenie

Love you too!  

Welp, when you put the pally that way... Even if he's lawful you didn't say to what so of course there is always the Pirates Code  

As for the kid, Katerina is also a thief so she could possibly teach the Kid a thing or two. She's feeling rather motherly right now,  in a Piratey way, of course. 

Play whatever pleases you. I think we have a good, well rounded crew. And don't let Kobald give any of you guys the "Barrington's not on the crew yet" thing. Maybe not but I am certain he will be soon.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Queenie said:


> Play whatever pleases you. I think we have a good, well rounded crew. And don't let Kobald give any of you guys the "Barrington's not on the crew yet" thing. Maybe not but I am certain he will be soon.




I was indicating that the posts of quartermaster and gunner are vacant, and a solid build in either of those positions might serve the function better than Barrington does. I am sorry that wasn't clear.


----------



## Unsung

Still hoping to see a brawl for the captaincy. His Lordship sounds like another good contender.

Etienne the voyageur could probably turn his years trading beaver pelts toward keeping an eye on the ship's finances and powder supplies. A touch (a light touch) of naval discipline probably wouldn't hurt either.

In the absence of our good Dutch cook, perhaps Lorelei, and by extension Caillou, could turn their hands toward the galley? Got to make useful aboard ship somehow. Can't just lurk around the crow's nest looking like bad luck.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I _almost _made a midget cook.  I was going to use Dwarf as the race and Bard as the class.  And then I realized that Maldavos had already done exactly that, although with different packaging.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

OK, chips on the table.   [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], can I play a CN or a NE paladin?  

Gideon the Golden Boy is a degenerate.  He wouldn't steal from a party member, nor would he kill a party member, but he might stab someone in a fight.  I honestly think he'd fit right in with this crew as a CN or NE paladin.  I have no intention of having him worship a diety.  Right now he's a supporter of the British Crown, but sometime soon I expect they'll cut him off entirely when his gambling once again becomes an issue.  When that happens, the Crown may start actively plotting against Gideon, which will ignite righteous piratey fury in him.  And then he'll be _all about_ burning and pillaging as many British ships as he possibly can.  Laissez faire piracy, at its finest.


----------



## Queenie

As explained, she TOTALLY fits in with this rabble


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] [MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION]

Just giving your character ideas a look over now, and I'll reply with comments for each of you in a bit. But first I wanted to share our Skull & Crossbones Group page with you: http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php?groupid=430

There are lots of cool things there, including a Pirate class, a Swashbuckler archetype (for multiple classes), and a Ship Mage archetype (for multiple classes). I suggest bookmarking or otherwise saving that link for ease of reference later on.

But both of you are in the game, and happy to have you  The party will soon be back up to 7! Typically there's a bit of work to do on the characters, polishing rough edges, fixing mistakes, getting them more into the story & other PCs, that sort of thing, before I give the "thumbs up" to begin posting in the RP thread.


----------



## Quickleaf

Ok, CanadienneBacon first!



CanadienneBacon said:


> OK, chips on the table.   [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], can I play a CN or a NE paladin?



I forbid evil. In general. But I don't have that much power, so I just forbid it in game. 



> Gideon the Golden Boy is a degenerate.  He wouldn't steal from a party member, nor would he kill a party member, but he might stab someone in a fight.  I honestly think he'd fit right in with this crew as a CN or NE paladin.  I have no intention of having him worship a diety.  Right now he's a supporter of the British Crown, but sometime soon I expect they'll cut him off entirely when his gambling once again becomes an issue.  When that happens, the Crown may start actively plotting against Gideon, which will ignite righteous piratey fury in him.  And then he'll be _all about_ burning and pillaging as many British ships as he possibly can.  Laissez faire piracy, at its finest.



NE is banned but CN is just fine, and Gideon's bond of Secret Agent has lots of possibilities! Having him turn renegade against the Crown at some point does put that Secret Agent bond into question...what might work best is if once he acquired the intelligence from La Gloriosa that is the nail in the coffin that causes him to turn renegade. Which has lots of juicy potential if his Secret Agent identity is revealed to his fellow pirates...when he actually is no longer a Secret Agent!

Also, consider his magic. Where do you see it coming from if not the gods? For example, it's possible to select subtle only spells that don't seem magical at all and rather reflect his inner drive driven to unusual heights.

I will foreshadow that there is a significant gambling portion of the campaign arc as I've loosely mapped it out, so that's a good skill for someone to have!



> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], how viable is a Paladin in this game?  Do you have any game mechanics hidden up your sleeve that might tend to make a Paladin workable?  Any thoughts on alignment?  No evil, I read in the first post of this thread (insert sad face here).



I think it can work...though it depends on how you do it. I'm really laid back about tweaking rules and house ruling stuff too. For example, if you had a voodoo angle to your character and really wanted to play an Oathbreaker paladin (DMG), I might wave the evil restriction and have your PC be a devotee of Baron Samedhi...since the Oathbreaker powers line up really well with someone aligned with undead and death in general.

For Paladins in general, my heavy armor house rule is relevant. It's on the first page, but I'll repeat it here: Characters proficient in heavy armor who do not wear heavy armor gain +1 AC.

For Oath of Vengeance, I don't see why that couldn't work as-is in this campaign. The thing to pay attention to are the Tenets and that breaking those flagrantly can result in loss of your paladin class, switching to the Oathbreaker class (at my discretion,since usually that requires you to be evil), or even retirement as an NPCS if it is severe. The Tenets of Vengeance are: Fight the greater evil, No mercy for the wicked, By any means necessary, Restitution. Giving some though how those relate to your character & the setting might help.



CanadienneBacon said:


> I was leaning toward Kid.  That one seems cleaner to me.  My vision for Kid is clearer.  It would also be easy to draft and easy to play.



I do have a soft spot for your Kid concept  and I liked Viviene a lot too!  but you should pick the character you really want to play. With 7 players, you guys are sure to cover all the party roles you'll need.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION]



peterka99 said:


> My character was a NPC bard 4, fighter 1 from my own game, reworked for this game.
> 
> Bond: Thrill (good stories)-seeking
> Fortunes: Beaver-fur hat, Military rank, Weird tales book to publish to be famous



First off, I love that you came up with your own Fortunes!  What is the advantage of Beaver-fur Hat? And what does "Weird tales book to publish to be famous" do exactly? Are they mixed fortunes? Good fortunes? I'll fortunes? Remember the rules about selecting Fortunes that I clearly laid out in the OP!



> Life in the navy was too dull a path to follow. Etienne jumped on the first offer to see forturne, glory and write down good stuff of legend. See him like a Viking Skald; he can trace back his ancestors from Normandy. He's a good liar, but who can believe his grand-grand(...) father was William the conqueror, Count of Normandy and Norsemen scion ?



I like the feel you're aiming for. Your character needs a little work to fit thematically in a "pirates of the Caribbean" style game, but you've got a solid start. 

Narratively, I think he needs more work. After all, this campaign is about pursuing La Gloriosa and every PC has a personal stake in doing so. If you want him to be in it just for the adventure, you'll need to give him some really strong ties to the other PCs...making him "more about the people he knows than any ideals or oaths of loyalty" kind of man. That way you'll ensure he has reason to work with the party and STAY with them. If he's just a freewheeling adventurer, then there's nothing to keep him looking for La Gloriosa...You would be totally within rights to play him going off and doing his own thing. I'd prefer to avoid that up front.

So, either give him connections to other specific PCs (and possibly NPCs tied to La Gloriosa like du Tourbillon), or give him a more compelling bond. Make sense?



> Etienne was born in a small village near Quebec in Nouvelle-France in 1670. He learned among indians the way of the wilds, and spend years of his youth as a voyageur paddling canoes down the canadian rivers in search of beaver furs. He fought the Iroquois 5 nations as a militian up to the Great peace of 1701, specialising in wrestling duels. He knows the basic of all North American languages.
> 
> Then, he considers travelling oversea to improve his culture and gather news songs, poems and tales to tell his children back home. He raised as a lieutenant in the navy, his perfect balance from years battling from canoes giving him a great hedge on a ship deck.



I like that you've given him a connection to North America, something no other PC has and could come in useful. It would make a lot of sense if he was active during Queen Anne's War in the east coast colonies, something that might provide a more compelling reason for him to venture into the Caribbean besides "just for kicks." Since the war technically isn't ended yet, he might be trying to complete a mission, hunt down somebody to rescue or kill/bring to justice, discover a nefarious plot, etc.



peterka99 said:


> I mentionned months ago I could be interested. Maybe I can play a swashbuckler class like the ones we discussed in December. Or my scout or muskeeter attemps.. Any class requirement ? What level ? 4 ?
> 
> I created a level 4 bard, grappler specialist. Is it fine ?
> 
> [SBLOCK]
> Etienne Rougeau Human (m), Bard 4 (swashbuckler)
> *Age* 43 years
> *Alignement* Lawful Neutral      *Divinity *Catholic
> 
> Etienne was born in a small village near Quebec in Nouvelle-France in 1670. He learned among indians the way of the wilds, and spend years of his youth as a voyageur paddling canoes down the canadian rivers in search of beaver furs. He fought the Iroquois 5 nations as a militian up to the Great peace of 1701, specialising in wrestling duels. He knows the basic of all North American languages.
> 
> Then, he considers travelling oversea to improve his culture and gather news songs, poems and tales to tell his children back home. He raised as a lieutenant in the navy, his perfect balance from years battling from canoes giving him a great hedge on a ship deck.
> 
> 
> CARACTERISTICS
> *ST *18 (+4)      *Dex* 10 (+0)      *Con* 18 (+4)
> *Int* 8 (-1)      *Ws * 11 (+0)      *Cha* 14 (+2)
> *Good saves *Dex, Cha     *Proficiency * +2
> Skills
> *Background* Soldier (Lieutenant, French navy marine)
> *Skills *Athletism +10*, Intimidation +5, Performance +5, Persuasion +5, Survival +3, perception +6*, stealth +3, deception +5-  all other +1 à +4
> *Langages* french, english
> *Tools* 3 musical instruments , chess, vehicules : canoe
> 
> COMBAT
> *HP* 39      *Init* +0
> *AC* 12 (un. defense +2, , Dex +0)
> *Melee* long sword +7 (1d8+4 slashing ; versatile (1d10))
> *Melee* shortsword+7 (1d6+4 slashing ;finesse))
> *Melee* Dagger +7/+3* (1d4+4 trusting ; finesse, light, throw (range 6 m/18 m))
> *Unarmed  *1d4+ 4   improvised weapons: d4 to d12 +4
> 
> BARD SPELLS
> *Known spells* : (3) / 5 / 2
> - niv 0 : Temporary _Protection vs,_ remote _manipulation_, _ vicious mockery_
> - niv 1 : _expedious retreat_, _comprehend animals_, _ heal_ _charm person_, _slowfall_
> - niv 2 : _silence_, Enhance Ability
> 
> *Slots* : 4 / 3
> *magical stat* : Charisma       *DC spells* : 13
> Feats :  Tavern brawler, wrestler
> 
> CAPACITIES
> *Weapons and  armor* Light armor, simple weapons, swords, hand crossbow, guns
> *Class* Bard  Inspiration (+1d6)
> Jack-of-All-Trades (+2)
> Song of Rest (+1d6 Hp)
> Expertise (+6  to  2* comp) : athletism and  Perception
> seafarers tricks: Patois, Sea Legs
> [/SBLOCK]



Bard actually makes a lot of sense both story-wise and mechanically! I think you could totally have him trained by Iroquois in unarmed fighting techniques...at least that makes sense to explain his great grappling skill. Didn't you mention somewhere that that's how conflicts were resolved between tribes, by brutal wrestling matches, and that Etienne was fighting in those matches for French political maneuvering? Or did I make that up? 

The only thing I caught mechanically were you have some very oddly named spells that aren't in the PHB on your list... Are you translating from French maybe?

*Known spells* : (3) / 5 / 2
- niv 0 : Temporary _Protection vs,_ remote _manipulation_, _ vicious mockery_
- niv 1 : _expedious retreat_, _comprehend animals_, _ heal_ _charm person_, _slowfall_
- niv 2 : _silence_, Enhance Ability

There is no "Temporary protection vs." bard cantrip. Do you mean "Blade Ward"?
There is no "remote manipulation" bard cantrip. Do you mean "Mage Hand"?
Bards do not get "Expeditious Retreat" as a spell on their 1st level list.
"comprehend animals" is called "speak with animals" (nitpick, I know).
There is no "heal" bard level 1 spell...that's actually a 6th level cleric spell. Do you mean "healing word"?
"slow fall" is called "feather fall" (another nitpick, but it's common gamer parlance so good to know).

I didn't go over everything with a fine toothed comb, but besides that it looks good to me.


----------



## peterka99

True, the spells were translated on the spot, I wrote the character sheet in french 1st...

I refined the character, page 67.


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> True, the spells were translated on the spot, I wrote the character sheet in french 1st...
> 
> I refined the character, page 67.




Yes, that you're translating shows in the at times challenging to interpret grammar.

I reviewed your revised character sheet. Mechanically, it all looks fine. Narratively...while I like the angle you added with the fur smuggling in the Antilles / Martinique, that is more of a setting tie-in. Which is good. But what your PC needs are 3 things:

(1) What is his tie-in to La Gloriosa del Mar, that sunken treasure ship that all the PCs are after? For example, him being a journalist type might have him looking for a scoop on what truly befall La Gloriosa when it was last seen fleeing buccaneers.

(2) How did he end up in pirate-controlled Nassau (New Providence Island), where our story is taking place? 

(3) Why should the other PCs trust him? Or how is he indispensable to them? This could involve brainstorming with some of the other players about past connections Etienne might have with them, for example thru smuggling or fighting in Queen Anne's War. Alternately, you could identify a ship role no one else fulfills and bill your character as a specialist with skills they need. Alternately, you could ask me to engineer a situation in which he comes to the party's aid, thus gaining some degree of trust.


----------



## peterka99

(1)  La Gloriosa del Mar is a scoop for my story book

(2) Etienne heared about a Nassau pirate with information about the shipwreck

(3) Why should the other PCs trust him?  They can be the fur buyers who drove me to Antillas, and/or I can had fight with or against soem of them in the War (and spared their life or so).


----------



## CanadienneBacon

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], I plan to roll with Kid.  The things I want to do with Gideon entail his being evil, so he'll go on the shelf until the right campaign crops up.  I'll have Kid worked up by Sunday evening, and will post him here in the OOC.  You'll want to go over his stats carefully; I just got the 5e PHB last weekend and am still feeling my way through mechanics.

In the interim, thanks for having me join the game.  I'm very much looking forward to playing with this crew.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Are we using the variant Human traits?  Nevermind, I want the regular Human traits.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

*Kid*

[section] *Human *(Creole) *Rogue 4*
*Ship Duty:* Rigger
*Bond:* Curse of Aztec Gold
*Fortunes:* Kid, Strange luck, Treasure map, Obsessed with treasure.




_Kid does not have a name. Kid does not need a name. Just "Kid" is fine, really. Kid has twitchy fingers, kid's luck, and likes to climb. Because climbing lets you see. You see all kinds of wondrous things when adults are not looking. More the better when adults think you are stupid and not listening...then you really learn Important Things. There is a problem with twitchy fingers, though. Sometimes you grab something you wish you had not. The coin, for example. Kid wishes he had not grabbed the shiny gold Cartagenian coin. Because now Kid has to go where Kid does not like--under the sea. The coin must be returned, Kid knows. La Gloriosa beckons with her watery siren's call, and Kid feels the pull._ 





[sblock=Nuts and Bolts]*Age *13
Chaotic Neutral
Medium (4’ 11” and 98 pounds)
*hp  *4d8 - 4  
*AC  *17   (10 + 5 Dex + 2 Unarmored Defense)
*Initiative  *+5
*Speed *30’
*Passive Perception*  16

*Languages:*  Common, Creole (human), Thieves’ Cant (class), Jamaican patois (campaign setting)
*Proficiency Bonus*  +2

*Weapon Proficiencies:*  Simple weapons, hand crossbow, longsword, rapier, shortsword
[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION],  Longsword doesn’t make much sense for a kid.  Could I ditch proficiency with longsword and replace it with proficiency with scimitar?​
*Saving Throws:*  Dexterity, Intelligence
*Tool Proficiencies:*  Thieves’ tools (expertise), Navigator's tools (background), Distiller's Kit (background)
*Skills:*  Athletics, Acrobatics, Sleight of Hand, Perception (expertise), Deception, Stealth

*Strength*  12   (13  - 3 age  + 1 human + 1 at 4th level)
*Dexterity   *20   (18 + 1 human  + 1 at 4th level)
*Constitution  *9   (8 + 1 human)
*Intelligence  *16    (15 + 1 human)
*Wisdom  *14   (13 + 1 human)
*Charisma  *14    (13 + 1 human)
4d6, drop lowest: 8, 13, 15, 18, 13, 13
4d6 → [2,1,4,2] = (9) 
4d6 → [5,2,3,5] = (15) 
4d6 → [4,4,6,5] = (19) 
4d6 → [6,6,1,6] = (19) 
4d6 → [4,5,4,2] = (15) 
4d6 → [6,4,2,3] = (15)​

*Bond: *  Curse of Aztec Gold

Curse of Aztec Gold: You have a cursed Aztec gold piece taken from one of the French buccaneers who raided Cartagena; a mambo told you the only way to rid yourself of the curse is to return the coin to the chest it was taken from - sunken with La Gloriosa.​
*Mixed Fortunes: * Kid, Strange Luck

Kid: You are 13 years old (or the equivalent for your race). You suffer a -3 Strength penalty, which diminishes by 1 for each year until your 16th birthday. Until then you cannot die from a failed save or ability check; the worst that will happen is you are grievously injured, taken captive, or knocked out.  Cannot take Old Salt.

Strange Luck: You are surrounded by extraordinary circumstances. Whenever you roll a natural 1 or 20 something bizarre happens. On a natural 1 you critically fail at whatever you were attempting, thru no fault of your own; a lock pick breaks, you slip on a patch of oil, a guard recognizes you, etc. On a natural 20 you gain an extraordinary success thru some happy circumstance; you happen to have picked up the exact key to this lock earlier, your fall is broken by your jacket catching on the flagpole, the guard happens to be your cousin, etc.​
*Good Fortune: * Treasure Map

Treasure Map: You possess a map to a secret treasure, whether a buried treasure chest, a shipwreck which could be restored, or a buried stockpile of munitions.​
*Ill Fortune: * Obsessed with Treasure

Obsessed with Treasure: You have an unhealthy fascination with treasure; all things bright and glittery draw you in like a moth to a flame. When confronted with a treasure you can't help but handle several pieces of it right away or, if unable to handle it, stare transfixed for a round. You always try to take more than your fair share of a prize when doing so won't raise the hackles of your companions...usually because they won't find out.​
*Background:* Ship Rat (custom)
*Skill Proficiencies:*  Deception, Stealth
*Tool Proficiencies:*  Navigator’s Tools, Distiller’s Kit (rum) -- Kid knows how to make rum.  For adults.
*Equipment: * TBD
*Feature:* Wanderer (Kid has an excellent memory for maps and geography, and can find food and fresh water for himself and up to five other people each day, provided the land offers berries, small game, water, and so forth). 
[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]:  I was also considering taking Discovery for Kid's "feature."  Maybe Kid saw something he shouldn’t have, or was marooned last year and stumbled on a secret location, or perhaps he knows the treasure map in his possession leads to a special sort of treasure?  The possibilities are endless.​*Personality Trait:*  I don’t like to bathe.	
*Ideal: * I help the people who help me—that’s what keeps us alive.
*Flaw:*  Shiny things are attractive to me, and I’ll do just about anything to get a shiny object.

*Expertise: * Perception and Thieves’ Tools

*Sneak Attack: * + 1d6 damage to one creature Kid hits with an attack if Kid has advantage on the attack roll.  The attack must use a finesse or a ranged weapon.  Kid doesn’t need advantage on the attack roll if another enemy of the target is within 5 feet of it, that enemy isn’t incapacitated, and Kid doesn’t have disadvantage on the attack roll.

*Cunning Action: * Kid can take a bonus action on each move in combat.  This action can be used only to take the Dash, Disengage, or Hide action.

*Roguish Archetype: * Swashbuckler (grants Seafarer Tricks and Unarmored Defense)

Seafarer Tricks:  Rigging Monkey, and either Sea Legs or Treasure Scent.    [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], I could use some input deciding between Sea Legs and Treasure Scent.  Treasure Scent fits nicely with Kid’s obsession with treasure.  But Sea Legs is kind of essential for a character built to climb rigging.  Input needed, please!

Unarmored Defense:  While you are wielding a finesse weapon, wearing no armor, and not wielding a shield, your Armor Class equals 10 + your Dexterity modifier + your proficiency bonus, provided you are proficient with the finesse weapon. In my Spell & Crossbones campaign, benefiting from Unarmored Defense overrides the Heavy Armor House Rule.​
*Ability Score Improvement:*  + 1 to Strength and Dexterity

*Skills:* (P Proficiency, E Expertise)
*+7 Acrobatics P*
+2 Animal Handling
+3 Arcana 
*+3 Athletics P
+4 Deception P*
-3 History (_Kid is uneducated and hates history.  As a general principle.  History is for suckers. _)
+2 Insight 
+2 Intimidation 
+3 Investigation 
+2 Medicine
+3 Nature
*+6 Perception PE*
+2 Performance
+2 Persuasion 
-3 Religion (_See entry for History!  Except for relics.  'Cause they’re shiny.  And gold.  Right?_)
*+7 Sleight of Hand P*
*+7 Stealth P*
+2 Survival [/sblock][/section]


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I am dissatisfied with the portrait for Kid and plan to continue looking.  I am seeking a good-quality oil, a watercolor, or a digital fantasy photo of a sullen-looking mixed-race child.  One thing I have learned is that there is a dearth of good quality artwork when you're trying to find a portrait for a person of color.  This says something about our culture, I think.


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> (1)  La Gloriosa del Mar is a scoop for my story book
> 
> (2) Etienne heared about a Nassau pirate with information about the shipwreck
> 
> (3) Why should the other PCs trust him?  They can be the fur buyers who drove me to Antillas, and/or I can had fight with or against soem of them in the War (and spared their life or so).




All great answers  Any other players feel like their PC could tie in with Etienne's story? For example, as far traders/smugglers or having fought in Queen Anne's War?

Since the current scene is a fight,we'll have to find the opportune moment to introduce Etienne...


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> (1)  La Gloriosa del Mar is a scoop for my story book
> 
> (2) Etienne heared about a Nassau pirate with information about the shipwreck
> 
> (3) Why should the other PCs trust him?  They can be the fur buyers who drove me to Antillas, and/or I can had fight with or against soem of them in the War (and spared their life or so).




All great answers  Any other players feel like their PC could tie in with Etienne's story? For example, as far traders/smugglers or having fought in Queen Anne's War?

Since the current scene is a fight,we'll have to find the opportune moment to introduce Etienne...


----------



## Quickleaf

CanadienneBacon said:


> I am dissatisfied with the portrait for Kid and plan to continue looking.  I am seeking a good-quality oil, a watercolor, or a digital fantasy photo of a sullen-looking mixed-race child.  One thing I have learned is that there is a dearth of good quality artwork when you're trying to find a portrait for a person of color.  This says something about our culture, I think.



Oh boy, isn't that the truth! I remember Ursula K. LeGuin speaking extensively on that topic regarding the televised version of Wizard of Earthsea. All her brown characters became white, with Danny Glover as the token black man. At any rate,one good thing about the 5e PHB art is that there is more diversity in the artwork. Anyhow, I'll keep my eyes open for art matching your desires.

So, Kid looks great! Before I get into the character build, I also want to raise major narrative questions like I did for other PCs.... How might Kid encounter the rest of the group? Is returning the coin to La Gloriosa really his main motivation? What is the nature of the curse of the coin? Might he be familiar with other PCs before meeting the entire party?

Hit points should be 19.

Sure, you can swap out longsword proficiency for scimitar proficiency.

Nice ability scores! Nice to see you're continuing the party's tradition of great rolls 

Either Wanderer or Discovery could work, depending on how well-traveled you see Kid as being. I will say that Wanderer could be a lifesaver down the road!

As for his Seafarer Tricks, I recommend taking Sea Legs absolutely. Treasure Scent is better  for modeling those Long John Silver types, and you can also pick it up at later levels. It probably won't be till 7th level or so when you actually do the dive for La Gloriosa. Of course, such estimation is always subject to changes due to player ingenuity/madness.


----------



## peterka99

One fine question- Is the World History the same ? King William's War, Queen Anne's War, with the same output and battles ? New England denizens may resent Deerfield raid, but there are fine examples of French freelance Voyageurs like Pierre-Esprit Radisson who worked both for France and England up to his death in 1710...

By the way, i'm out of town for March break 1st to 6th.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Quickleaf said:


> I also want to raise major narrative questions like I did for other PCs.... How might Kid encounter the rest of the group? Is returning the coin to La Gloriosa really his main motivation? What is the nature of the curse of the coin? Might he be familiar with other PCs before meeting the entire party?



These are great questions that are important and that I want to mull some more before answering.  Your question about the curse of the coin makes me want to come up with some funky new curse custom-tailored for Kid, so I'll do that and report back when done.  



			
				Quickleaf said:
			
		

> Nice ability scores! Nice to see you're continuing the party's tradition of great rolls.



This is where I cop to rolling three times, until I got a set that neither had two 7s nor three 16s.  The natural 18 in Kid's ability scores already makes me cringe.  As does the Strength 12, even after suffering -3 for being age 13 (that's a killer awesome Fortune, by the way...I knew right away when I saw it that I had to take it).

With your blessing, I would like to start porting Kid over to the RG.  I'll add in the things you mention above, like hp and Sea Legs.  And I'll think on the effects of the curse, too.  One thing I am not too sure about is whether Kid has a relationship to any of the existing characters, and, if he does, which one.  Kid's been an urchin, a wanderer, a ship rat his whole life.  He doesn't have a family, never did.


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> One fine question- Is the World History the same ? King William's War, Queen Anne's War, with the same output and battles ? New England denizens may resent Deerfield raid, but there are fine examples of French freelance Voyageurs like Pierre-Esprit Radisson who worked both for France and England up to his death in 1710...
> 
> By the way, i'm out of town for March break 1st to 6th.



Thanks for the heads up about March, one week shouldn't disrupt things much. I'm guessing that we might even just finish the current situation by then!

As for history, yeah assume historical events are true up until March 1712. I will point out that I'm taking liberties with the exact dating of certain major historical figures during the Golden Age of Piracy and also filling in historical blanks with my own magical version of events. I'd describe the setting as semi-historical.



CanadienneBacon said:


> These are great questions that are important and that I want to mull some more before answering.  Your question about the curse of the coin makes me want to come up with some funky new curse custom-tailored for Kid, so I'll do that and report back when done.



Awesome.



> This is where I cop to rolling three times, until I got a set that neither had two 7s nor three 16s.  The natural 18 in Kid's ability scores already makes me cringe.  As does the Strength 12, even after suffering -3 for being age 13 (that's a killer awesome Fortune, by the way...I knew right away when I saw it that I had to take it).



This group has crazy good ability scores. I also emphasized that you're going up against really hard adversaries, so ability scores will not the battle win. If you're curious take a gander at the list of Homebrew critters & NPCs I worked up; hint: there's a CR 16 Spanish Lich in the mix.



> With your blessing, I would like to start porting Kid over to the RG.  I'll add in the things you mention above, like hp and Sea Legs.  And I'll think on the effects of the curse, too.  One thing I am not too sure about is whether Kid has a relationship to any of the existing characters, and, if he does, which one.  Kid's been an urchin, a wanderer, a ship rat his whole life.  He doesn't have a family, never did.



Yes, you've got my blessing to port Kid over. 

For some reason I imagine Kid having encountered the dwarven boatswain and artillerist mage Old Zef ( [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] ) not long ago aboard a ship and maybe Old Zef was impressed at his skill with the rigging. How does that sound?


----------



## Queenie

There is also the old "was on Blackheart's ship" so would know a few members of the crew. Since that was two years ago and Kid is just 13, he would have been only 11 at the time. Perhaps he had only just joined up, maybe by sneaking on board and wasn't found until they got out to sea. Then it wasn't long before the ol governor took over the ship on that fateful day and Kid saved himself by hiding out in the rigging. It wouldn't have seemed like family for him because he wasn't there long but he did see how the other crew members were treated and liked it. Then he went and got himself cursed with gold lust and found out we were all looking for the same ship so... this way a couple of us would recognize him but you could still stick with him having no family like ties. 

Just a thought.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

That might work very nicely as a backstory for Kid, thanks Queenie.

I started working on two very different Curses today.  The first is static.  The second is dynamic, and entails a homebrewed chart of variable mind-altering Curse effects based off a d100 roll.  I haven't decided yet which approach I like better.  I'm done with the static Curse and 3/4 the way done with the d100 chart.  I put it to the side this afternoon and will work on it again tomorrow evening after I've had some time to percolate more ideas.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I think I've hit a bit of wall with coming up with a Curse for Kid, so I'm going to post the rough draft of what I've come up with thus far and crowdsource ideas.  

As things currently stand, I have two Curses.  The first Curse is static, by which I mean that it imputes a constant penalty that doesn't vary or need to be recomputed.  The first Curse would also eventually require Kid to, well, no longer be a kid.  I'm not sure how I feel about that.  I like Kid being a kid. 

The second Curse is dynamic, meaning that the effect of the Curse is variable and would need to be rolled from time to time.  One major flaw of the second Curse is that it could end up being a drain on party resources.  Also, while the former curse is efficient, the latter might be more fun but requires labor-intensive die rolling.

[sblock=Static Curse]*Curse of Aztec Gold: * You don’t age.  When the Curse lifts, you suddenly regain all the time you lost while under the effect of the Curse.  This includes age-related bonuses and penalties.  Additionally, the Curse weighs on your heart.  Literally.  You have asthma at the most inopportune times.  You appear svelte but weigh three times your normal body weight, and are encumbered such that your speed is reduced by 5, acrobatics checks suffer a -2 penalty, and you immediately start to sink if you enter water.  Strength checks to swim suffer a -2 penalty.  The Curse becomes permanent if you fail to deliver the Aztec coin to La Gloriosa no later than attaining 8th level.  Other than to cast the coin back into the watery depths of La Gloriosa, the coin may not be disposed of, traded away or given away.  Additionally, the coin is indestructible--not even a _wish _can part you from the coin or destroy it.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dynamic Curse]*Curse of Aztec Gold:*  The gold coin you picked up imparts a magical curse whose effects varying like the tide.  Other than to cast the coin back into the watery depths of La Gloriosa, the coin may not be disposed of, traded away or given away.  Additionally, the coin is indestructible--not even a _wish _can part you from the coin or destroy it.


Die RollEffect1-04Confusion: Per the spell description pp 224, except that the effect is focused solely on Kid 05-09Contagion: Per the spell description pp 227, except that duration is one hour10-14Seizure:  Overcome with shaking, and disadvantage on Dex-based checks, saves, and attacks15-19Detect Thoughts:  Per the spell description pp 23120-29No effect30-34Hexed:  Per the spell description pp 251, except that it deals 1d6 dmg one time35-39Hunger of Hada:  Per the spell description pp 25140-49Phantasmal Force:  Per the spell description pp 264, except does not deal 1d6 psychic dmg50-54Locust Swarm:  5' radius sphere of biting locusts center on Kid, Con DC 13 or 1d6 piercing dmg55-64No effect65-69Mute:  Constitution saving throw DC 13 or become mute for 1 min70-74Deaf:  Constitution saving throw DC 13 or become deaf for 1 min75-79Blind:  Constitution saving throw DC 13 or become blind for 1 min80-84Paralyzed:  Constitution saving throw DC 13 or become paralyzed for 1 min, or 3 rounds if on init 85-94No effect95-99Psychic Slam:  A bolt of psychic energy from another plan deals 1d4 psychic dmg00Plane Shift:  Per the spell description pp 266
[/sblock]


----------



## Unsung

Gunner Teague, who forms the old salt contingent of Caillou's entourage, was at one point going to have the Curse of the Aztec Gold bond. Maybe he and Kid served on a ship or two together, before the Tengu King gained some strange hold over the old man. For instance, Caillou's only interest in La Gloriosa is that it's a link to Baron de Pointis. Possibly Kid's curse, being a direct, magical link to the wreck, put him in the bird's path.

I like both curses flavour-wise, but they seem to carry some fairly stiff penalties. I like that kind of roleplaying challenge myself, but these seem fairly crippling. Given the way bounded accuracy affects your rolls in 5e, a -2 at 4th level is still your entire proficiency bonus. Disadvantage or just a -1 would probably be more in line with the system. For the second curse, its severity depends on how easily it's triggered, but I would say giving a wider spread to the milder effects would be onerous enough, while even at lower percentage chances the nastier effects would still be plenty frightening. Moreso, possibly-- the possibility of bad luck is probably more suspenseful than the inevitability of something bad.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Thanks for the input.  I'm going to operate under the tenet that mo' simple is mo' better.  Static curse it is.  Like you, I like a semi-crippling roleplaying challenge.  Not to the point that the character becomes a burden rather than a boon to the party, however, so I'll nerf the effects of the static curse a bit.  

Porting over to the RG in 3...2...1...


----------



## CanadienneBacon

*Kid's Background:*  At age eleven, Kid stowed away on Old Blackheart's ship; he hid below decks for six days, living off a portion of the ship's cargo of rotting musk melons before being discovered. By the time Old Zef found him, Kid was a little tipsy from eating fermented melons for nearly a week straight. It took the crew a day or two to reason out just how dandy Kid was at climbing rigging. Once Kid sobered up, climb he did. Always curious, Kid climbed the rigging and watched. A month and two ports later, Kid worked out Captain's habits well enough to pick his way into Captain's private chamber beneath the fo'c'sle, where he pawed some kind of rolled up treasure map done in fancy ink on vellum. The crew might know about the melons, but nobody knows Kid five-finger-discounted the map. Not even Old Zef. The Aztec coin, though, it came later. And when it did, it hit like a ton of bricks.





In game, Kid is going to be fascinated by Verner Magnussen, Caillou's kobold retainer.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

If anyone ever, in their Internet travels, comes across a slightly older version of this child, please download and post it here.  I've burned about ten hours looking for "just the right" portrait or fantasy art of a mixed race kid with this coloring and this hair:


----------



## Queenie

Will keep an eye out CB!


----------



## Quickleaf

CanadienneBacon said:


> I think I've hit a bit of wall with coming up with a Curse for Kid, so I'm going to post the rough draft of what I've come up with thus far and crowdsource ideas.
> 
> As things currently stand, I have two Curses.  The first Curse is static, by which I mean that it imputes a constant penalty that doesn't vary or need to be recomputed.  The first Curse would also eventually require Kid to, well, no longer be a kid.  I'm not sure how I feel about that.  I like Kid being a kid.
> 
> The second Curse is dynamic, meaning that the effect of the Curse is variable and would need to be rolled from time to time.  One major flaw of the second Curse is that it could end up being a drain on party resources.  Also, while the former curse is efficient, the latter might be more fun but requires labor-intensive die rolling.
> 
> [sblock=Static Curse]*Curse of Aztec Gold: * You don’t age.  When the Curse lifts, you suddenly regain all the time you lost while under the effect of the Curse.  This includes age-related bonuses and penalties.  Additionally, the Curse weighs on your heart.  Literally.  You have asthma at the most inopportune times.  You appear svelte but weigh three times your normal body weight, and are encumbered such that your speed is reduced by 5, acrobatics checks suffer a -2 penalty, and you immediately start to sink if you enter water.  Strength checks to swim suffer a -2 penalty.  The Curse becomes permanent if you fail to deliver the Aztec coin to La Gloriosa no later than attaining 8th level.  Other than to cast the coin back into the watery depths of La Gloriosa, the coin may not be disposed of, traded away or given away.  Additionally, the coin is indestructible--not even a _wish _can part you from the coin or destroy it.
> [/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=Dynamic Curse]*Curse of Aztec Gold:*  The gold coin you picked up imparts a magical curse whose effects varying like the tide.  Other than to cast the coin back into the watery depths of La Gloriosa, the coin may not be disposed of, traded away or given away.  Additionally, the coin is indestructible--not even a _wish _can part you from the coin or destroy it.
> 
> 
> Die RollEffect1-04Confusion: Per the spell description pp 224, except that the effect is focused solely on Kid 05-09Contagion: Per the spell description pp 227, except that duration is one hour10-14Seizure:  Overcome with shaking, and disadvantage on Dex-based checks, saves, and attacks15-19Detect Thoughts:  Per the spell description pp 23120-29No effect30-34Hexed:  Per the spell description pp 251, except that it deals 1d6 dmg one time35-39Hunger of Hada:  Per the spell description pp 25140-49Phantasmal Force:  Per the spell description pp 264, except does not deal 1d6 psychic dmg50-54Locust Swarm:  5' radius sphere of biting locusts center on Kid, Con DC 13 or 1d6 piercing dmg55-64No effect65-69Mute:  Constitution saving throw DC 13 or become mute for 1 min70-74Deaf:  Constitution saving throw DC 13 or become deaf for 1 min75-79Blind:  Constitution saving throw DC 13 or become blind for 1 min80-84Paralyzed:  Constitution saving throw DC 13 or become paralyzed for 1 min, or 3 rounds if on init 85-94No effect95-99Psychic Slam:  A bolt of psychic energy from another plan deals 1d4 psychic dmg00Plane Shift:  Per the spell description pp 266
> [/sblock]



Seems like you've gone with the static curse. Which is awesome and very flavorful!

I do worry that it's a bit harsh. If you like it that way for story reasons, awesome,don't let me stop you  In fact, it is probably worth an Ill Fortune in its own right...which would allow you to take another Good Fortune if you were so inclined.

If you choose to tone it down, that would make sense. For example, you might strip out this part: "You appear svelte but weigh three times your normal body weight, and are encumbered such that your speed is reduced by 5, acrobatics checks suffer a -2 penalty..." And instead just keep that is causes you to immediately sink if you enter water and imposes disadvantage on any Swim checks you make.



CanadienneBacon said:


> *Kid's Background:*  At age eleven, Kid stowed away on Old Blackheart's ship; he hid below decks for six days, living off a portion of the ship's cargo of rotting musk melons before being discovered. By the time Old Zef found him, Kid was a little tipsy from eating fermented melons for nearly a week straight. It took the crew a day or two to reason out just how dandy Kid was at climbing rigging. Once Kid sobered up, climb he did. Always curious, Kid climbed the rigging and watched. A month and two ports later, Kid worked out Captain's habits well enough to pick his way into Captain's private chamber beneath the fo'c'sle, where he pawed some kind of rolled up treasure map done in fancy ink on vellum. The crew might know about the melons, but nobody knows Kid five-finger-discounted the map. Not even Old Zef. The Aztec coin, though, it came later. And when it did, it hit like a ton of bricks.
> 
> In game, Kid is going to be fascinated by Verner Magnussen, Caillou's kobold retainer.



Hehe, that last part made me laugh.

I like the background you've developed for Kid a lot! I'm definitely giving a bit more thought to the Aztec gold and how that works into the overarching story that's coming together.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I nerfed Curse of Aztec Gold to cause Kid to sink if he enters water and impose disadvantage to any Strength (Swim) check Kid makes.  But I kept the asthma, and leave it to you to decide when and what penalty to impose when Kid has an asthma attack.  

I didn't take an additional Good Fortune.  Things feel pretty balanced with Kid; I didn't want to change anything else.  Aside from me not having what I consider a quality portrait, Kid should now be ready to insert in the IC.


----------



## Unsung

Quickleaf said:
			
		

> CanadienneBacon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In game, Kid is going to be fascinated by Verner Magnussen, Caillou's kobold retainer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, that last part made me laugh.
Click to expand...



Me too. 

I mean, fascinated? Honestly, it's like you've all never seen one of them scrawny dragon-headed little dudes from Norse country before.


----------



## peterka9

I'm back... Seems i logged with a bad id on my 
cellphone...


----------



## Unsung

Welcome back.  How was the break?


----------



## peterka99

Fine. 5 days in a snow resort with the kids. No skiing, just sliding, hicking, etc. Where should i follow-up the game ? The other spells&crossbones thread, w/o "full" in the title ?


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> Fine. 5 days in a snow resort with the kids. No skiing, just sliding, hicking, etc. Where should i follow-up the game ? The other spells&crossbones thread, w/o "full" in the title ?



Sounds blissful. Yeah, the thread in the ROLEPLAYING section of ENWorld. Link also on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Unsung

Oof. Some bad rolls, there.


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> Oof. Some bad rolls, there.



Yeah. But good call on wanting to use the Touch of Death on the Seawolf! One thing you'll notice I do as a DM is I avoid "nothing happens" as my answer to a PC's failed check or attack. I find that boring. Instead I like to present a twist that does one of these things:


Provides the PC with new information.
Reveals a risky opening or weakness the PC can exploit next turn.
Changes positioning or the environment in some way.
Introduces a complication which could work against the PC, or for them with a bit of clever thinking.

Not sure which it will be for Caillou this time around, but since you're also a DM (and there are other DMs in the group) thought I'd be transparent about how I operate. For my own face-to-face players knowing this cushions the "letdown" of bad dice rolls, and introduces a bit of fun anxiety too, we've found.


----------



## Unsung

That does help me to feel a little better after rolling three 1s and a 3 on what I had hoped was going to be a pretty dramatic moment.


----------



## Queenie

It was written up very dramatically! Loved it.


----------



## Unsung

Would identifying the bomb be some sort of check? What about just how long we've got before it goes off, and would that take an action? Going by D'avard and co, it's going to be some sort of smoke or stink or poison rather than fire and shrapnel, but regardless I want it out of the house or extinguished, but I'm not sure if we've got any chance to do either one before it goes off.

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Nia, any wind or water magic to put this thing out or usher it outside? [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] Would chill touch be any use in snuffing that spark?

D'avard's only got one attack left, so one of us magic users had better try and take him out.


----------



## Shayuri

I got Flaming Sphere. Might set it off prematurely. 

That's all I got spellwise that'd be relevant though.

I could try to shoot it out of his hand, maybe.


----------



## Quickleaf

Unsung said:


> Would identifying the bomb be some sort of check? What about just how long we've got before it goes off, and would that take an action? Going by D'avard and co, it's going to be some sort of smoke or stink or poison rather than fire and shrapnel, but regardless I want it out of the house or extinguished, but I'm not sure if we've got any chance to do either one before it goes off.
> 
> [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Nia, any wind or water magic to put this thing out or usher it outside? [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] Would chill touch be any use in snuffing that spark?
> 
> D'avard's only got one attack left, so one of us magic users had better try and take him out.




The bomb is not lit yet. That will happen on the pirates' initiative count. 

Figuring out what kind of bomb it is will require close examination, probably sniffing it or opening up the outer shell.

Good thoughts. Also keep in mind they want to take The Tengu King alive for their captain, so they probably don't plan on detonating an explosive with him in the blast radius.


----------



## Fenris

Unsung said:


> [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Nia, any wind or water magic to put this thing out or usher it outside? [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] Would chill touch be any use in snuffing that spark?




Hey, include _ALL_ the magic users when you say us 

But Old Zef has been around a long, long time. And he has several tricks up his sleeve for this event. I do have Gust of Wind prepared if it is a gas, but I think soaking the wick may work better. But I have us covered.


----------



## Unsung

I would've included you @_*Fenris*_, as the spellcaster with the biggest bag of tricks to draw on, but I thought the bomb was already lit and Shayuri and I are on the initiative counts between D'avard and his pirates, so I'm still worried One-Eye will get to act before we can stop him. But I also wanted to finish off D'avard this round for sure, and since that requires magical damage, that'll also have to be one of we three.

 @_*Shayuri*_, in that case, think you can take out D'avard? Once he drops, I can transfer _hex_ to anyone in range. If I can place it on One-Eye and then land a melee hit, I can stack 1d4 + 3 piercing (dagger) + 1d6 + 13 necrotic damage (Touch of Death) and possibly throw in an Intimidation check to break his nerve before he lights the bomb.


----------



## Fenris

Unsung said:


> I would've included you [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION], as the spellcaster with the biggest bag of tricks to draw on, but I thought the bomb was already lit and Shayuri and I are on the initiative counts between D'avard and his pirates, so I'm still worried One-Eye will get to act before we can stop him. But I also wanted to finish off D'avard this round sure, and since that requires magical damage, that'll also have to be one of we three.
> 
> [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], in that case, think you can take out D'avard? Once he drops, I can transfer _hex_ to anyone in range. If I can place it on One-Eye and then land a melee hit, I can stack 1d4 + 3 piercing (dagger) + 1d6 + 13 necrotic damage (Touch of Death) and possibly throw in an Intimidation check to break his nerve before he lights the bomb.




Yeah, yeah 
But quite right on your reasoning.

That Intimidation idea sounds nice, might be a good way to buy a round on the bomb.


----------



## Shayuri

I do mean to try to put him down, yes. I will try quite hard. 

I still have advantage, and my staff's still magical.

Think I have decent odds of it.


----------



## tuxgeo

Kobold Stew said:


> (are we all still here?)




_Could this query be more plaintive?_

(Please excuse me for posting in your OOC thread, as I'm no part of this adventure -- though I have been lurking and reading. 

Yeah, your "last IC post before that one" was posted on 24 April 2015, so it was posted _15 days_ before KoboldStew asked who's where. 

I'll just have to assume that all the participants of this grand adventure are secretly plotting and sending hidden PMs to each other. I've enjoyed reading your adventure so far; I hope it continues. 

If it doesn't continue -- if it comes to that -- I'll be sorry not to get to read any more episodes.)


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah, I posted last hoping someone would offer the use of some kind of hideout or something...but it may have been a mistake on my part, if no one has such a thing.


----------



## peterka99

We are two waiting the end of the combat...


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> We are two waiting the end of the combat...




Yes, I have not forgotten about you or [MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION]!

I now have a better sense of just how long combats take to run via play-by-post (this is my first time doing PbP so it's a learning experience for me). Probably I'll make an effort to limit complex combats to only major events in the adventure, and for other fights I'll design them to be quick or resolvable without fighting at all.

Here's the current scene. Read this with an eye toward where you see Etienne and Kid, respectively, making their appearance... Also a good recap for anyone who forgot where we were...

In the game it's in the wee pre-dawn hours (3:00am or thereabouts). Most of the PCs are up in a cabin in the hills (Caillou's cabin) recovering from a fight with pirates, probably soon to descend into Nassau proper once they have daylight. They do have a captive seawolf (a type of lycanthrope) who they probably plan on questioning. IIRC the group's plan was to board the beached ship _The Coral Curse_ and investigate the djab (dark spirit) haunting it as well as the repairs it will need before setting sail. Also on their agenda is hiring sufficient crew. Post #1 in the ROLEPLAYING thread has a list of all active/completed quests btw.

A bit of a twist is that the Englishman PC Barrington had a tiff with the PC captain (though technically not voted in yet) Katerina, and he's about to meet with a rival captain of the _Winchelsea_ at daybreak.

And the big picture is that the PCs are seeking the treasure of _La Gloriosa_, which each PC has their own motive in seeking. For Etienne IIRC it was to get a scoop for his reporting. For Kid IIRC it was to return a cursed Aztec gold coin.

So some possible ways your characters could be introduced, to get your creativity pumping...


Scavenging goods from the beached _The Coral Curse_ for re-sale/re-purposing. (Kid)
Pickpocketing one of the PCs or one of the NPC adversaries. (Kid)
Going stir crazy in port and needs a crew to sign up with and get proper privateering/pirating/treasure hunting work. (Etienne)
Had a disagreement with the rival captain and was kicked off the crew, possibly bearing helpful intelligence for Captain Katerina del Corazón. (Etienne, Kid)
Previously had a run-in with seawolves and can provide information on them. (Etienne, Kid)
Drunk shooting coconuts or invisible demon monkeys in the wee hours and recognizes one of the PCs from a past voyage. (Etienne, Kid)
Has come into possession of something the PCs need/want for their impending treasure hunting voyage, and the condition of help is to take him with them. (Etienne)


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Still here, just awaiting end of combat. I'll be around next on Monday, late. Or Tuesday.  Mother's day activities today, and Monday I am not going in to the office and will be gardening all day.


----------



## Unsung

Sorry, somehow I didn't realize how long it had been.

Caillou is making preparations to quit this place post-haste. The rum-runners' tunnels are still safe, to his knowledge, though we did win that fight, so I'm not sure how needed they are. Possibly D'avard's men will regroup under another leader and come back for us?

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Quickleaf said:
			
		

> Scavenging goods from the beached The Coral Curse for re-sale/re-purposing. (Kid)
> 
> Drunk shooting coconuts or invisible demon monkeys in the wee hours and recognizes one of the PCs from a past voyage. (Etienne, Kid)
> 
> *Has come into possession of something the PCs need/want for their impending treasure hunting voyage, and the condition of help is to take him with them.* (Etienne)



I read your post first thing in the morning when I wasn't quite awake yet.  My very first thought, before I even saw the list of suggestions for how to introduce Kid, was that Kid was drunk in an alley and spotted Old Zef, who he remembers from previous voyaging. 

Now that I've had a few days to mull it over, however, I need to remind you that Kid has a treasure map.  He got it as a result of me taking it as a boon during character generation.  It's part of Kid's "twitchy fingers" persona.  You and I have never fleshed out the treasure map, so while I know how Kid acquired it (he stole it from the captain's chambers of the last ship he was on), I don't know what it's a map _to_.  It's possible Kid doesn't know what it's a map to, either.  

It strikes me as eminently possible that Kid would be scavenging _The Coral Curse_.  He might be drunk while doing it, too.  And he'd probably have his treasure map on him...it's WAY too precious a belonging to set it down anywhere.  After all, someone could steal it.


----------



## Quickleaf

CanadienneBacon said:


> I read your post first thing in the morning when I wasn't quite awake yet.  My very first thought, before I even saw the list of suggestions for how to introduce Kid, was that Kid was drunk in an alley and spotted Old Zef, who he remembers from previous voyaging.
> 
> Now that I've had a few days to mull it over, however, I need to remind you that Kid has a treasure map.  He got it as a result of me taking it as a boon during character generation.  It's part of Kid's "twitchy fingers" persona.  You and I have never fleshed out the treasure map, so while I know how Kid acquired it (he stole it from the captain's chambers of the last ship he was on), I don't know what it's a map _to_.  It's possible Kid doesn't know what it's a map to, either.
> 
> It strikes me as eminently possible that Kid would be scavenging _The Coral Curse_.  He might be drunk while doing it, too.  And he'd probably have his treasure map on him...it's WAY too precious a belonging to set it down anywhere.  After all, someone could steal it.



I do have something in mind for Kid's treasure map, though it is not directly related to La Gloriosa.

Meeting a drunk Kid scavenging sounds good.

There is a lot for your crew to explore! The game has barely scratched the surface so far...


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Okay, confirming that a drunk Kid will be scavenging _The Coral Curse._  Sounds good to me, let's roll with that.


----------



## peterka99

Has come into possession of something the PCs need/want for their impending treasure hunting voyage, and the condition of help is to take him with them. (Etienne)

I sell furs, I have contacts with Indian Shamans and Manitous ... a magical trinket, mere fur ?


----------



## Quickleaf

CanadienneBacon said:


> Okay, confirming that a drunk Kid will be scavenging _The Coral Curse._  Sounds good to me, let's roll with that.



Awesome. Btw, I was reviewing your character sheet, and I think Kid's curse definitely qualifies as an Ill Fortune...meaning you could pick up another Good Fortune to counterbalance it if you like.



peterka99 said:


> Has come into possession of something the PCs need/want for their impending treasure hunting voyage, and the condition of help is to take him with them. (Etienne)
> 
> I sell furs, I have contacts with Indian Shamans and Manitous ... a magical trinket, mere fur ?



Hmm, maybe it is something that will be helpful inexorcising the djab (dark spirit) from _The Coral Curse_? That would make sense ipgiven Etienne's contact with Amerindian shamans. Some kind of hide with magical properties that can weaken the djab could work nicely.


----------



## peterka9

Fine!  I'll smuggle magical hide I got from Indian Shamans . I'm on hold for my first appearance.


----------



## Quickleaf

*Spell & Crossbones Player's Guide PDF*

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]   [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]   [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION]   [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]   [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]   [MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION]   [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION]

I finally made time to compile all the player stuff for our game into a PDF.

Bear in mind this is still a work in progress, but it should help get everything in one place 

EDIT: Oh, and feel free to adjust things around in your character builds. I'm treating 4th level as the time for you guys to lock in exactly how you want your characters to be.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Thanks for this!  It's clearly been a lot of work. Really cool, and nice to have a searchable pdf.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Wow, 64 pages of goodness!  It reads as equal parts campaign setting and player's guide.  Thanks for compiling this.  It's very nice to have one-stop shopping for all the wonderful tidbits that make up this game.  

Re: adding a good fortune to Kid's character sheet.  I looked at the fortunes in the PG and nothing stood out (I already took the ones that seemed most relevant to Kid).  Could we do up a custom fortune?  Something like weather sense, but called Sixth Sense, that maybe alerts Kid to danger or trouble or pain or blood or death or dark spirits or [fill-in-the-blank-DM's-choice]?   Mechanically, maybe Kid could get advantage on Perception checks?  Advantage might be too strong a boon.  Or...I dunno...instead of advantage, maybe Kid could get a Perception check to avoid being surprised (though, I think we probably are all entitled to one of those normally).  I'm open to suggestions.  The jist I'm going for is that kids are inherently lucky.  They're good at both getting into and getting out of trouble.  They get spooked easily.  They're hypersensitive to all that is weird and creepy.  

If Sixth Sense is a no go, then I like either Magic Trinkets (and would like you to roll, please) or Whiskey Johnny.  Thanks!


----------



## Unsung

Now that's dedication.


----------



## Quickleaf

Thanks for the praise, me hearties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







CanadienneBacon said:


> Re: adding a good fortune to Kid's character sheet.  I looked at the fortunes in the PG and nothing stood out (I already took the ones that seemed most relevant to Kid).  Could we do up a custom fortune?  Something like weather sense, but called Sixth Sense, that maybe alerts Kid to danger or trouble or pain or blood or death or dark spirits or [fill-in-the-blank-DM's-choice]?   Mechanically, maybe Kid could get advantage on Perception checks?  Advantage might be too strong a boon.  Or...I dunno...instead of advantage, maybe Kid could get a Perception check to avoid being surprised (though, I think we probably are all entitled to one of those normally).  I'm open to suggestions.  The jist I'm going for is that kids are inherently lucky.  They're good at both getting into and getting out of trouble.  They get spooked easily.  They're hypersensitive to all that is weird and creepy.
> 
> If Sixth Sense is a no go, then I like either Magic Trinkets (and would like you to roll, please) or Whiskey Johnny.  Thanks!




Yes, I am all about home brewing stuff!

That said, Sixth Sense sounds pretty powerful the way you've described it...taking the Alertness feat would model that better. Instead, maybe something like this:

*Sixth Sense:* You feel a shiver go down your spine, like a cool spectral hand causing the hairs on your back to raise, when in the presence of the supernatural. This allows you to sense the presence of supernatural entities and forces within 60 feet, though not their exact position. Thus, you can never be surprised by anything supernatural. "Supernatural" would include a curse, a djab (dark spirit), ghost, or an ongoing spell, but not most magic items or a goblin, for instance.

How's that?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Sounds great, I'll add it to Kid's sheet.


----------



## Queenie

Holy. Crap. The PDF is AMAZING.  Maybe one day you'll write our adventures into a book!


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Holy. Crap. The PDF is AMAZING.  Maybe one day you'll write our adventures into a book!



Thanks, it's just a compilation of stuff. You never know about a book! 

I just realized I forgot the creative commons legal stuff and attributions for the artists. Ack! Expect an edit soon!


----------



## Shayuri

Very impressive work!


----------



## peterka99

I guess I'll meet my client at the Colonial Hotel  ?


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> I guess I'll meet my client at the Colonial Hotel  ?




That could work very well. I can think of 3 ways to involve Etienne at this point:

1) At the Colonial Hotel meeting a client, as you say. Since Etienne surely has some fine furs with him, it could play nicely off of [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]'s character Nia Steeleyes who has the "Wastrel" ill fortune meaning she tends to blow money on frivolous luxuries such as some fine furs. Could be a good way to introduce Etienne to them, and maybe as a fellow Frenchman (well French _American_) he might appear to the financier NPC du Tourbillon directly.

2) Alternately, he might be seeking out a dwarf known as Old Zef (@Fenris' character) who is an agent of the Dutch East India Company to conduct a bulk trade. Etienne would also know that Old Zef is engaged in organizing an expedition which might have something to do with La Gloriosa. He could show up at the Safehouse or Colonial Hotel seeking him out.

3) Alternately, Etienne could be relying on smugglers to handle a delicate trade the powers-that-be in the Bahamas (England & Blackbeard) do not approve of. In this case, he could be dealing with the smuggler Komodo Roy who [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]'s character Barrington is about to seek out. Komodo Roy is very difficult to do business with, so the characters could end up helping one another out.

The choice is yours. And feel free to post in the role-playing thread


----------



## Quickleaf

CanadienneBacon said:


> Sounds great, I'll add it to Kid's sheet.




Hey, I was just thinking of introducing [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]'s PC Barrington to Kid. How would you two feel about the following...?

Barrington needs to track down Komodo Roy, a smuggler operating in Nassau who everybody knows about but knows better than to mess with. Since Kid is "Obsessed with Treasure" it might make sense that Kid had past dealings with Komodo Roy? So maybe Barrington gets a lead that if he is going to seek a meeting with Komodo Roy he'd better get someone to make the introduction, someone like Kid? And then he can find Kid drunk on _The Coral Curse_?

Just spitballing a way to include Kid, but how does that sound to both of you?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I'm mega swamped at work, so any which way y'all want to introduce Kid works for me.  Please just go ahead and holler at me in the IC via a mention when I'm on deck to start posting. 

Sorry...all creative abilities are currently being funneled into prosecuting bad guys.  Not a lot left over this week for much else.


----------



## Shayuri

The only problem with fine furs is that Nia currently has little money. 

However, she'd still love to take a look at those furs!


----------



## peterka99

Etienne is not very bright... He'll sell you furs on credit!


----------



## Queenie

I'm not sure he would know about the safehouse, I mean, it's supposed to be a secret place for hiding. If the authorities knew about it, they would have shut it down I'm sure. I'm not opposed to it, just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## peterka9

I'm in the hotel, not the safe house...


----------



## Kobold Stew

The connection between Barrington and the Kid sounds great to me, on whatever timeline works best for CanadienneBacon.


----------



## peterka99

As my character is a grappler, my house rule is if  the grappler who initiate the pin is not restrained, just has disadvantage on Dexterity saving throws.

And I impose a disadvantage to attackers who don't want to risk a slight chance (1 on d6)  to hit the wrong target if there is more than one creature in the same 5' square. None if the foe is pinned.

Your opinion ?


----------



## Shayuri

I dunno. I'm leery of house rules 'just because.' The core rules for grappling seem good for the games I've played so far. Why change them?


----------



## peterka99

Don't forget I play a house-rule archetype right now .


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> As my character is a grappler, my house rule is if  the grappler who initiate the pin is not restrained, just has disadvantage on Dexterity saving throws.
> 
> And I impose a disadvantage to attackers who don't want to risk a slight chance (1 on d6)  to hit the wrong target if there is more than one creature in the same 5' square. None if the foe is pinned.
> 
> Your opinion ?



Hey, I am always open to rules discussions if the aim is to improve the play experience. That said, you'll notice my "house rules" are largely either home-brewing or adding new rules to facilitate a swashbuckling theme.

What you are describing is a radical rules change, not a home-brewed addition (e.g. like a feat). Also, you present it without any explanation of WHY you want to change the grappling rules. Remember, since I am the DM, the burden is not on me to refute your idea, the burden is on you to convince me. In my experience, the 5e grappling rules work just fine:



			
				Grappled Condition (Basic Rules) said:
			
		

> • A grappled creature’s speed becomes 0, and it can’t benefit from any bonus to its speed.
> • The condition ends if the grappler is incapacitated (see the condition).
> • The condition also ends if an effect removes the grappled creature from the reach of the grappler or grappling effect, such as when a creature is hurled away by the thunderwave spell.




Your suggested change has 2 parts.

The first part is nonsensical. You want to remove the part about grappling reducing speed to 0? And replace that with imposing disadvantage to Dexterity saving throws? Why? And isn't it nonsensical to "Grapple" someone who can then just move away? That strikes me as making no sense narratively.

The second part is more interesting and quite powerful, since you're forcing _other_ enemies to either suffer disadvantage to attacks against you OR risk hitting the wrong target when you grapple a creature. I think that's the core of your request right? I agree it is flavorful, reminds me a bit of Steven Seagal tearing thru bad guys with Aikido; and looking at your character's low AC he could use some extra defense. Maybe we can work out a home-brew feat that allows you to do something along those lines?


----------



## peterka99

No, just the fact the grappler (the one on top of the other) is not restrained. The opponent is still grappled! I just change the "pin" action condition if succeeded.

2nd: Well, I think partners in movies  never risk shooting friends in close combat. Ok, maybe only for ranged attack, sniper feats negate the risk. A feat may be great but i don't have any free slot handy  (I recalculated the skills, they were too high as I created it for level 5).


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Kobold Stew said:


> The connection between Barrington and the Kid sounds great to me, on whatever timeline works best for CanadienneBacon.



I will be at the beach this coming week but am planning to also enjoy my laptop and some online gaming at the resort in the evenings after my daughters have gone to bed.  Go ahead and introduce Kid anytime.  I'll have connectivity and am looking forward to playing.


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> No, just the fact the grappler (the one on top of the other) is not restrained. The opponent is still grappled! I just change the "pin" action condition if succeeded.



Say what? Nowhere in the grapple rules is the term "restrained" used. Are you talking about your speed being halved when you attempt to move a grappled creature?



			
				Basic Rules said:
			
		

> When you want to grab a creature or wrestle with it, you can use the Attack action to make a special melee attack, a grapple. If you’re able to make multiple attacks with the Attack action, this attack replaces one of them.
> 
> The target of your grapple must be no more than one size larger than you, and it must be within your reach. Using at least one free hand, you try to seize the target by making a grapple check, a Strength (Athletics) check contested by the target’s Strength (Athletics) or Dexterity (Acrobatics) check (the target chooses the ability to use). If you succeed, you subject the target to the grappled condition (see appendix A). The condition specifies the things that end it, and you can release the target whenever you like (no action required).
> 
> Escaping a Grapple. A grappled creature can use its action to escape. To do so, it must succeed on a Strength (Athletics) or Dexterity (Acrobatics) check contested by your Strength (Athletics) check.
> 
> Moving a Grappled Creature. When you move, you can drag or carry the grappled creature with you, but your speed is halved, unless the creature is two or more sizes smaller than you.






> 2nd: Well, I think partners in movies  never risk shooting friends in close combat. Ok, maybe only for ranged attack, sniper feats negate the risk. A feat may be great but i don't have any free slot handy  (I recalculated the skills, they were too high as I created it for level 5).



Yeah, the power level of what asking is definitely on par with a feat. So I will require a custom feat (which I will need to look over and give the OK) to set up something like this.


----------



## peterka99

See the grappler feat. You were referring to the wrong rules..."PIN" is only mentionned here...

Prerequisite: Strength 13 or higher
You’ve developed the skills necessary to hold your
own in close-quarters grappling. You gain the
following benefits:
• You have advantage on attack rolls against a creature
you are grappling.
• *You can use your action to try to pin a creature grappled
by you. To do so, make another grapple check. If
you succeed, you and the creature are both restrained
until the grapple ends.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I have been MIA for a week of vacation and then a week getting caught up at work.  I'm here now, however, and will be resuming activity today and tomorrow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION],    [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION],    [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION], and anyone else who cares to chime in...

I started reading the IC from page 1 and am now several pages in.  It's actually pretty damned entertaining.  I note, however, the captaincy split between Kat and Jim.  

Barrington has just approached Kid at the Coral Curse, asking Kid's aid in a meet-and-greet with Komodo Roy.  If Kid throws in with Barrington, is Kid declaring for Barrington's captaincy?  And, if so, how are we ever going to join up as one party?  I also note that it looks like Jim has been negotiating recently with the captain of the Winchelsea.

To clarify, I'm down for anything.  I just want to know what pot I'm jumping in.  And whether I have an oar to stir said pot.  I need one of you to please clarify where the captaincy issue currently stands.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Also, Kobold Stew is now quoting Robert Herrick to Polly. I think I just swooned.


----------



## Shayuri

Kat is the captain. If/when Barrington returns, he'd be second in command. The split, as I remember it (not necessarily as it was) had a lot to do with his faith in Kat's ability as a captain...which hopefully will be assuaged by the events of the game. 

And of course, there'll probably always be a competitiveness between them, which will make for entertaining gaming. The Starscream to her Megatron, if you will. (^_^)


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Has second in command been extended to Jim in the IC?  Or is that just what you've all worked out in the OOC?

I'm asking because I'm considering linking up with Jim and then suggesting we work with Kat.  But if Jim has already accepted second in command in the IC, that'll change Kid's tactics. 

Not, of course, that Kid knows any of this.  Or...he might, if there have been whispers following the meeting with du Tourbillon at the tavern.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION] Yes, I agree, we have a very entertaining group of players! And the DM isn't a witless hack, which is good too 

About your question, since I pitched this as a game of piracy I kind of expected there to be a certain amount of inter-party tension and/or skulduggery. Not over the top, and keeping this in the bounds of good sportsmanship is important, but I encourage you to have fun. My adventures generally have lots of interweaving paths, and especially with this sort of game; this allows individual PCs to join the crew or to go their own way (for a while). One of the virtues of PbP is that "splitting the party" can actually work a little more like a novel rather than a face-to-face session.

As for the captaincy, it is traditionally a position that is voted on, and so far Katerina is the one everyone seems to support. We also OOC came to the consensus that all the players we behind Katerina becoming captain.

Fair warning: I do intend to play around with this down the road. For example, Katerina might get captured, be faced with the choice of her ship or her child, or perhaps she conducts a mission and leaves another PC in command till she returns. In those cases Barrington (once he does join the crew) probably will assume a temporary captain role. Also I think that playing up a good-natured but heated rivalry between Katerina and Barrington makes things more interesting.

EDIT: Barrington as second in command was discussed OOC only, not IC.

Also, the whole Captain Wallace of the Winchelsea sub-plot is a bit of a red herring that I am using to reconnect Barrington (and now Kid) with the party. Spoiler: Captain Wallace isn't the gentleman privateer he appears to be. In fact, he's a ruthless S.O.B.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

It answers my question near enough, thank you.  Kat is captain, and there is a professional rivalry between Kat and Jim.  Got it.  I can work with that.

By the way, [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], not only do you have Jim quoting Herrick, but I now also gather that you may have seen the inestimable TV show _Black Sails._  You've had Jim articulate Calico Jack's manner of speech (e.g. "issue" pronounced "iss-yue") and have hinted that Jim and Captain Ben may have enjoyed intimacy.  Just want you to know that if that is in fact your trope for Jim, I adore it and am on board.  If it's not your inspiration for Barrington...well, he's still a finely drawn character.   

Here's to working together.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I binge read the entire IC.  Call it a byproduct of being stuck at a 4th of July festival featuring mud, mosquitoes, dirt bikes, rednecks, "'murica" t-shirts, and some crazy dude with a cannon.  

JUST SHOOT ME.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Oh, and pretty sure I saw a guy "playing" bass onstage my judge convicted of a misdemeanor a couple years ago.


----------



## Kobold Stew

CanadienneBacon said:


> It answers my question near enough, thank you.  Kat is captain, and there is a professional rivalry between Kat and Jim.  Got it.  I can work with that.
> 
> By the way, [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], not only do you have Jim quoting Herrick, but I now also gather that you may have seen the inestimable TV show _Black Sails._  You've had Jim articulate Calico Jack's manner of speech (e.g. "issue" pronounced "iss-yue") and have hinted that Jim and Captain Ben may have enjoyed intimacy.  Just want you to know that if that is in fact your trope for Jim, I adore it and am on board.  If it's not your inspiration for Barrington...well, he's still a finely drawn character.
> 
> Here's to working together.




Indeed -- and thank you very much, I appreciate the compliments. I've never seen Black Sails, but clearly it's something I have to watch, and might be inspired by.

And absolutely Kat is the Captain -- that's not in any doubt.


----------



## Queenie

*[5e] Spell & Crossbones (FULL)*

Black Sails is AWESOME. I have yet to watch the second season that I have saved on my DVR *coughcoughFENRIScoughcough* but I am dying to!!!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION].  I've left the description of Komodo Roy's lair to you.  Didn't want to impose.


----------



## peterka99

Quickleaf said:


> (last May)
> Hmm, maybe it is something that will be helpful inexorcising the djab (dark spirit) from _The Coral Curse_? That would make sense given Etienne's contact with Amerindian shamans. Some kind of hide with magical properties that can weaken the djab could work nicely.




This is what I referred to. The best reason to get the pelt is to had someone from the group ordered it. Here I am. I know Zef as a fellow merchant.  Unless i'm wrong. I said my memory is bad...

Maybe I brought it to Zef because I know he likes weirdness; maybe he ordered it specifically. Left to Zef and/or Nia...


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] I think you are a little confused. Zef is a pirate and a sailor, not a merchant. That doesn't mean he couldn't have run across you at some point and ordered something. 

However, we only just decided this day in the game to look at the cursed pirate ship. So no one would have preemptively ordered something to help with that. That said, Nia can sense there is something in the pelt that can help. 

I am also confused at what you are trying to say. Are you saying that Zef ordered the pelt or something else you have for him? 

Kat would definitely not go talking to strangers about the mission in this manner. I think the best thing to do is just let Kat and Nia finish their business with the boss then return to Zef with us and we'll work it out from there. I'm a little uncertain so far why we might need a chronicler but everyone has secrets so you may have other reasons in mind.


----------



## Quickleaf

Another thing we can do to help Etienne find a place on the crew is look at what ship duties he could fill that others haven't filled already. You can refer to the OP or the Spell & Crossbones Group for info on various ship duties. 

So far we have..

Katerina - captain
Barrington - master gunner / quartermaster
Nia - sailing master
Old Zef - boatswain / carpenter/ artillerist
Caillou - lookout / navigator
Kid - crew (rigger)

I actually think that making Etienne quartermaster could work well, if [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] is ok with that? Handling crew disputes with rousing wrestling matches, and exercising his mercantile skills towards outfitting the ship, keeping inventory of supplies and treasure, and such.

Alternately, if he has healing ability (and you're willing to buy him proficiency in surgeon's tools) he could make a fun sort of Surgeon? Inspiring the crew, telling tales of various ventures to keep their mind off the pain, prescribing "magical remedies" that rely on simply herbs and a good bit of psychosomatics.

Alternately, he could be made First Mate? This would make him more of an apprentice to Old Zef and Nia Steeleyes, and might be appropriate if he has less watercraft knowledge than others, so it would be more of an "in training" position. This might double up nicely with him being a _raconteur_, since the First Mate is often sent to handle mundane matters ashore involving maintenance of the ship that require him to interact with lots of NPCs. Sure, a lot of people could be hired on as First Mate, so why not hire someone entertaining? And with some mercantile contact that could come in handy?

Anyhow, just my five pennies.


----------



## peterka99

Quickleaf said:


> Another thing we can do to help Etienne find a place on the crew




Quartermaster is fine. And I can heal with rest song and spells as a bard.

Etienne wants to get rid of the skin. He knows Zef as a conjurer and this is why he looked at him. Nia may be also the one.

He has to sell his wares otherwise he will not survive with only a few pennies...


----------



## Queenie

If you can heal, surgeon would be an excellent spot I think! I like QL's take on it too. I don't know if KS wants to be on our crew but if so I think he'd be the best quartermaster. Etienne could also pull double duty as the surgeon and someone we send to deal with merchants for supplies? Just my $.02


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I like Barrington for some form of definite role. He just did a bang-up job as de facto quartermaster getting those demiculverin and the Mary Sue.  I also like Barrington for Lieutenant (and by that I mean second-in-command).  That's if Kobold Stew wishes to formally join the crew, of course.

If we assume (keeping in mind Murphy's Law about the nature of assumptions) Barrington slots into the quartermaster/Lieutenant role, then First Mate and/or surgeon might work for Etienne.


----------



## peterka99

Etienne served as a first mate then provisional commissioned lieutenant in the French Navy but for the last 15 years is navigating on canoes, not ships. He has intimidate skill and healing powers. As a jack of all trades, he can fit any spot thus.


----------



## Kobold Stew

Queenie said:


> I don't know if KS wants to be on our crew




I do not know how this can be a mystery. Yes, I want Barrington to be part of the team; it's very disappointing to me that this is not clear.


----------



## peterka99

Kobold Stew said:


> I do not know how this can be a mystery. Yes, I want Barrington to be part of the team; it's very disappointing to me that this is not clear.




I think that we all want to be part of the crew, otherwise well will not play this game session  Referring to wikipedia, the first mate watch to the crew and cargo (discipline) and the quartermaster is doing intendance.


----------



## Shayuri

KS, I think it's fairly clear...but Queenie's being very careful about making assumptions is all. 

Not to put words in your mouth, Queenie!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Agreed.  

I'd actually originally typed out a plain-Jane "when Barrington joins the crew as second-in-command,"  then went back and edited out that phrase because I didn't want to make assumptions.  In the past, I've been irritated when someone presumed to speak for me.  I didn't want to treat you poorly, mon ami.


----------



## Shayuri

Peterka, don't wait on my account. I originally read your response to my OOC question as that you were out of earshot, which is why I didn't respond. 

I see now that you left the door open.

Since we're talking about a fairly small pearl for use with an Identify spell, I don't see any need for me to get involved and draw the process out. It should be easily available.


----------



## peterka99

Shayuri said:


> Since we're talking about a fairly small pearl for use with an Identify spell, I don't see any need for me to get involved and draw the process out. It should be easily available.




Well, 100 gp is high for a 4th level character. I want to make it a quest by itself


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] that can be arranged  

About starting equipment, you can take the standard packages for your background & class OR you can buy everything from scratch with starting gold for a bard (which is 5d4 x 10 gp).

EDIT: Or if you just want to swap out something with an equal value to a battle axe that is fine too!

While at 4th level everyone probably would have some starting wealth, I figure the Fortunes can accommodate that if you want, but otherwise everyone is a bit strapped for cash (hence the impetus to go treasure hunting!).


----------



## CanadienneBacon

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], I'd like to PM you but received an error message that your inbox is full.


----------



## Kobold Stew

CanadienneBacon said:


> [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], I'd like to PM you but received an error message that your inbox is full.




Fixed!


----------



## peterka99

Shayuri said:


> Peterka, don't wait on my account. I originally read your response to my OOC question as that you were out of earshot, which is why I didn't respond.
> 
> I see now that you left the door open.
> 
> Since we're talking about a fairly small pearl for use with an Identify spell, I don't see any need for me to get involved and draw the process out. It should be easily available.
> 
> queenie: Apologies for lack of posting, I am quite confused what just happened with Etienne - I thought Nia was doing some business with him for us and that he would accompany us to Zef. It'll work itself out somehow I'm sure.




Etienne is looking for a occultist. He knew Zef was in town. He met du Tourbillon and Nia. Impulsively he left to find a pearl... Eitenne is lawful and selling his ware is against the Law. He feels uncomfortable and a little ashamed of the little impression he made at the tavern and wants to come back to his wilderness roots for replenishment.

Queenie, Shayuri wants to stay with you for now...


----------



## Kobold Stew

This is just to say I'm going to have reduced internet access until August 3 -- I will be able to be online, almost every day, but posting might be a little less frequent than usual. I'm still about!


----------



## Queenie

I just want to confirm, Kat and Nia and Zef, etc are just about dawn, time wise? I
And Kid and Barrington are around supper time? Want to keep this straight, we were planning on going back to the coral curse with Calliou before dawn (though I believe we're past that time now).


----------



## Kobold Stew

As far as I know, Kid and Barrington are at about 2 in the afternoon right now.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Queenie said:


> I just want to confirm, Kat and Nia and Zef, etc are just about dawn, time wise? I
> And Kid and Barrington are around supper time? Want to keep this straight, we were planning on going back to the coral curse with Calliou before dawn (though I believe we're past that time now).



Can you fast-forward and find us at the Blackreef Tavern sometime between 2-5 pm?  If it's just not feasible, no problem.  Kid is currently in the process of bribing Surly with rum for information about Katerina's whereabouts.  If Surly spills the beans, Kid's next move is to hightail it to you to arrange a meeting between Katerina and Barrington.


----------



## Queenie

The team actually has plans to work on the coral curse this morning and try to get rid of the curse. As you know, we're in a race to leave first, as soon as possible, so I don't want to waste any time. OOG wise it's fine to skip forward, I have no issue with it. But IN game, Kat would look careless and reckless as a Captain to just waste those precious hours. So I'm kind of torn on that. It would be better to have everyone together, I agree. But I don't want any of us to pay the price.

The other thing is that we're at a relatively obscure safe house / hideout. Not that someone couldn't have seen them or followed them but we're not in some obvious place. Right now Kat and Nia are in town and not hiding but they wouldn't make their way back to the house in any obvious way, knowing they may be being followed.

Thoughts?


----------



## Quickleaf

I think keeping everyone on the same timeline works best.

It wouldn't be far off the mark to say it is late morning, like 10:00 or 11:00.

I know you guys want to maximize use of your time, but it's going to take a couple days of game time to repair the ship, secure supplies, and recruit more crew. So you don't need to ULTRA maximize your time. There's considerable leeway in there.

Hope that clears up the issue.


----------



## peterka99

QL: I updated my character sheet page 67. I forgot a human has an extra skill and that i can get +1 st or Co with tavern brawler. I added +1 to WS at character creation to get a even number for WS...


----------



## peterka99

What are the XP awards you gave me for (on this enworld  forum ) ?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Not sure if you mean me, but I gave you XP because I liked how you roleplayed Etienne's interaction with the indigenous youth.


----------



## peterka99

Thanks! I did not know it was a way to appreciate our fellow co-players play...


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I read in the FAQ for the site a long while ago that XP is supposed to be given when one finds something useful or helpful, but my use of it is quite a bit broader.  I give XP when something is useful, but also when I wish to convey like, appreciation, admiration, agreement, and even sometimes as an olive branch.


----------



## Shayuri

Yar...giving xp on the board here is kind of like giving a 'like' in other online situations. It's a thumbs up, basically.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Thanks, [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION].  I know you just recently got home and are busy getting the munchkin ready for school. Appreciate you hopping on tonight.  I'm very much looking forward to getting this game rolling with all hands on deck!


----------



## Quickleaf

Thanks, madame, for giving us a little push off back into the waters of Spell & Crossbones 

By the way, [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] it was a while since we heard from you in the game! No pressure, I know between school schedules, convention season, and just life, it can be a hectic time of year. But drop by when you get a second and let us know if you still want to continue the game or if things have changed on your end?


----------



## Queenie

CanadienneBacon said:


> Thanks, [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION].  I know you just recently got home and are busy getting the munchkin ready for school. Appreciate you hopping on tonight.  I'm very much looking forward to getting this game rolling with all hands on deck!




Me too! With no offense to any other fabulous game I'm in, this one is the one I've longed for most. I got a few piratey and mermaidy souvenirs from my travels and it's just reminded me how much I lurve the whole setting <3  Maybe I'll post some pics once everything is unpacked. Daughter is having anxiety about starting middle school next week, so it's been slow going getting unpacked from the trip while she is focusing on the big change.

Anyhoo... Let's get the game going people!!!


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> By the way, [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] it was a while since we heard from you in the game! No pressure, I know between school schedules, convention season, and just life, it can be a hectic time of year. But drop by when you get a second and let us know if you still want to continue the game or if things have changed on your end?




No pressure or anything, but be prepared to walk the plank if the answer is anything but Yessir Captain, I'm here!!! ()


----------



## Quickleaf

Haha. 

So, I just updated the first page with a cleaned up map and also the updated details on your party! I archived Hugo Van Haan and Dr. Vaarlock since those players are no longer part of the game.

I added Kid [MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION] and also Etienne [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] - however, I didn't have a link to Etienne's character sheet handy. I recommend posting one over in our Rogues' Gallery thread for ease of reference: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?376593-Spell-amp-Crossbones-Rogues-Gallery Or you can post a link to wherever your sheet is online and I'll link it in the first page.

 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Just don't post monster souvenirs - you'll give me ideas!


----------



## Shayuri

So, funny story. When Nia was talking, she was talking to Barrington. However, her 'clever boy' and internal monologue actually fit the Kid just as well.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Cool double entendre.  I've modified my post for Kid to conform with this.


----------



## Shayuri

Hehe, I wish I could claim it was intentional, but it's a fun accident that works pretty well IC.


----------



## peterka99

page 67, post 667. I was at the cottage for 3 days.

[sblock]
Etienne Rougeau Human (m), Bard 4 (swashbuckler)
Age 43 years
Alignement Lawful Neutral Divinity Catholic

Etienne was born in a small village near Quebec in Nouvelle-France in 1670. He learned among indians the way of the wilds, and spend years of his youth as a voyageur paddling canoes down the canadian rivers in search of beaver furs. He fought the Iroquois 5 nations as a militian up to the Great peace of 1701, specializing in wrestling duels (an Indian way to start or end hostilities). He knows the basic of all North American languages.

Then, he considers travelling oversea to improve his culture and gather news songs, poems and tales to tell his children back home. When the Spain succession war began, he enrolled in the Navy. He raised as a lieutenant, his perfect balance from years battling from canoes giving him a great hedge on a ship deck and his leadership and experience were greatly appreciated.

He came to Antillas smuggling a fur cargo in violation of mercantilism french economic laws. His company wants an higher profit shipping cargo in Martinique instead of France. He doesn't like violating laws, but his loyalty is to his family, then his friends and after law. He knows too well about how arbitrary is a governor or a king's law.

CARACTERISTICS
ST 18 (+4) Dex 10 (+0) Con 18 (+4)
Int 8 (-1) Ws 12 (+1) Cha 14 (+2)
Good saves Dex, Cha Proficiency +2
Skills
Background Soldier (Lieutenant, French navy marine)
Skills Athletism +8*, Intimidate +4, Performance +4, Survival +3, perception +5*, stealth +2, - all other +1 to +4 (6 skills as 2 (background) + 1 (human) + 3 (bard))
Langages french, english
Tools 3 musical instruments , chess, vehicules : canoe

COMBAT
HP 39 Init +0
AC 12 (swashbuckler's unarmed defense +2, Dex +0)
Melee battleaxe +6 (1d8+4 slashing ; versatile (1d10))
Melee tomahawk (handaxe)+6 (1d6+4 slashing ;finesse))
Melee Dagger +6/+3* (1d4+4 trusting ; finesse, light, throw (range 6 m/18 m))
Unarmed 1d4+ 4 improvised weapons: d4 to d12 +4

BARD SPELLS
Known spells : (3) / 5 / 2
- lvl 0 : blade ward, mage hand, vicious mockery, friends
- lvl 1 : thunderwave, speak with animals, healing word, charm person, feather fall
- lvl 2 : silence, enhance ability

Fortunes: mixed: beaver fur hat- Etienne is an associate of the French fur-trading Compagnie des postes du Roi and an enemy of the Hudson Bay company.

Good: Contacts- Beside trading company, he has contacts among most of North American native tribes.

Ill: Weird Tales scoop - He looks for the best story, as a modern reporter, without safety consideration, in order to be famous and published

Slots : 4 / 3
magical stat : Charisma DC spells : 12
Feats : Tavern Brawler, Grappler

CAPACITIES
Weapons and armor Light armor, simple weapons, swords, Axes, hand crossbow, guns
Class Bard Inspiration (+1d6)
Jack-of-All-Trades (+2)
Song of Rest (+1d6 Hp)
Expertise (+6 to 2* skills) : athletism and Perception
seafarers tricks: Patois, Sea Legs [/sblock]

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ll-amp-Crossbones-(FULL)/page67#ixzz3jygexGrh


----------



## peterka99

Etienne looks fora proper way to join the group at the tavern, since du Tourbillon is not there. He doesn't want problems like earlier this morning...


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Instinct tells me that it would be best to let Jim and Kat get the scene in the back room at the Blackreef hashed out first, and then to quickly find a way to fold Etienne into mix.  

Hopefully, by the time we exit the Blackreef, we are doing it as a group, together.  

I don't, however, really have any creative ideas about how to make it happen so that Etienne joins.  The best suggestion I've got is that the newly identified buffalo skin is Etienne's "in."  Anyone else care to chime in with suggestions?


----------



## Shayuri

I'll have Nia run interference and go out to talk to him.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Perfect.


----------



## Quickleaf

I have a suggestion, piggybacking on   [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]'s post in the IC thread.

This would be a great time for folks to discuss their respective motives (Bonds) in seeking out _La Gloriosa_! Especially with Barrington and Etienne and Kid joining the party. What's more important than gold & glory to you? 

   [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] I realize the nature of your Bond makes this a bit trickier, but consider sharing some element of the truth, even if you don't share all the details.

EDIT: Also I love how both of your characters are spicy and fiercely prideful! But just please try to steer this towards resolution. Actually, there is not try. Just do it!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Quickleaf said:


> This would be a great time for folks to discuss their respective motives (Bonds) in seeking out _La Gloriosa_! Especially with Barrington and Etienne and Kid joining the party. What's more important than gold & glory to you?
> 
> [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] I realize the nature of your Bond makes this a bit trickier, but consider sharing some element of the truth, even if you don't share all the details.




Good idea. I hope that serves, Quickleaf. 

To be clear to all OOC: 
* "documents pertaining to scientific researches" = scrolls of wizard ritual spells, if any. Knowledge from these would of course be shared enthusiastically with any party wizards.
* "documents pertaining to Spanish interests" = whatever papers are relevant to fulfilling the Secret Agent bond. Knowledge from these would not necessarily be shared to other characters, since that would potentially invalidate the value of the secrets. Players would of course know what's what.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Guys, I'll be out of town today as of 3 pm and back home Monday evening.  I'll check in here and there but not with any regularity.


----------



## peterka99

May I suggest an assassination attempt on Kat, where Jim and I fight alongside her, to grant her trust ?


----------



## Queenie

:-o  <insert suspicious look here>


----------



## Queenie

In case it wasn't obvious...


----------



## peterka99

Queenie said:


> :-o  <insert suspicious look here>





Well, just my 50 cents. This is a _cliché_ in all action movies... Save my life and I will trust you forever...

I'll be at the cottage for 2 days from saturday pm to monday evening. Labor day weekend !


----------



## Queenie

Ooohh, have fun!  Don't worry I am certain QL will throw plenty of life saving opportunities at us!


----------



## Queenie

I edited my last post, somehow lost the first part when posting.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Got it, thanks.  Hopefully Kid sobered up some after he puked.  Maybe I should have taken another Ill Fortune (Drunk Bastard)?


----------



## Queenie

Hehe. Join the club


----------



## peterka99

There is still mention of Hugo in the encounters character-specific list. And there is no encounter related to my commercial rivalry with _The Hudson Bay_ agents. When my role in the crew will be set, we should see it on page 1.


----------



## peterka99

As Nia asked me to take care of Kid (i'm hearing voices), I just added a plot related to my commercial rivalry with The Hudson Bay agents- here, a personal feud related to a dead son... and an interest in Kid as a surrogate son.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Works for me.


----------



## peterka99

Fine. I hope Kid would not get into trouble. I know he's a big boy...


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> There is still mention of Hugo in the encounters character-specific list. And there is no encounter related to my commercial rivalry with _The Hudson Bay_ agents. When my role in the crew will be set, we should see it on page 1.




Ufff. The translation on that was hard to understand.

But the original post on the 1st page of this thread was updated a while back with the current party members: 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?372840-5e-Spell-amp-Crossbones-(FULL)

EDIT: I see, however, that I need to update the Group page with that listing. I'll do that now.

And [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION], I think I've asked before, but it would be great if your character was posted along with the rest in the Rogue's Gallery thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ossbones-Rogues-Gallery&p=6429810#post6429810


----------



## peterka99

Sorry, I am referring to the encounters section on the first page, not the characters list...


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> Sorry, I am referring to the encounters section on the first page, not the characters list...




Gotcha. Also, I just saw your character sheet on the 2nd page of the Rogues' Gallery thread! So disregard my other comment. I'll add the link to your sheet now.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] I see you're referring to the Encounter Tables. It's going to be tricky to involve the Hudson's Bay Company (Compagnie de la Baie d'Hudson) in affairs in the Caribbean. I mean, I'll put on my imagination cap, but I'm pretty sure I'll need to deviate wildly from history in order to have the HBC involved in the Caribbean.

EDIT: Here's what I came up with...

Crippled by French occupation of Hudson's Bay, but anticipating an end to the war soon, the HBC sent out an agent to the Caribbean to gain leverage for treaty negotiations that would ensure the Bay returned to British control. This agent is Thomas Paine (CR ?), an aging colonial American privateer, who the HBC somehow convinced out of retirement. He is served by Scouts (CR 1) loyal to the HBC as well as his own crew of Old Salts (CR 1/4).

Thomas Paine based on the historical figure: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Paine_(privateer)


----------



## Queenie

Totally off topic.

I'm OBSESSED with the live cams on explore.org. I started watching for wild orcs in California. Haven't seen one yet but I have seen humpbacks, seals and sea lions. I started watching other cams and have been watching the bears - Mama and 4 cubs, have all kind of adventures in Alaska. There are shark cams off Cape Fear, NC and even some cams in other countries with polar bears, panda bears, different sea life, and my daughter's favorites - the puppy and kitten cams! 

The reason I post this here is because one of my favorite things I have been doing is leaving up this gorgeous beach and watching the amazing sunrises and sunsets.  Waimea Bay  Have you been there?  


Here's another favorite, for the heck of it. If you check it right now you'll see something cool: Brown Bear waits for dinner!!


----------



## Quickleaf

That's some serious bear medicine! Beautiful bears.

Yeah, I live on the south shore, but I've been to Waimea a bunch of times. Nice jumping rock. When weather is good it's gorgeous there, but when it's bad it's really really scary. Giant waves, insane swell, and sucking riptides; big wave surfer Donnie Solomon drowned there back in 95.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Waimea!  I lived in Waialua (north shore Oahu) for four years.  Super awesome for tidepools, swimming, and whale watching.  

Lucky you live Hawaii!


----------



## Kobold Stew

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] I see you're referring to the Encounter Tables. It's going to be tricky to involve the Hudson's Bay Company (Compagnie de la Baie d'Hudson) in affairs in the Caribbean. I mean, I'll put on my imagination cap, but I'm pretty sure I'll need to deviate wildly from history in order to have the HBC involved in the Caribbean.
> 
> EDIT: Here's what I came up with...
> 
> Crippled by French occupation of Hudson's Bay, but anticipating an end to the war soon, the HBC sent out an agent to the Caribbean to gain leverage for treaty negotiations that would ensure the Bay returned to British control. This agent is Thomas Paine (CR ?), an aging colonial American privateer, who the HBC somehow convinced out of retirement. He is served by Scouts (CR 1) loyal to the HBC as well as his own crew of Old Salts (CR 1/4).
> 
> Thomas Paine based on the historical figure: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Paine_(privateer)




Awesome. I think you'll also find that beavers have in fact been extinct for several decades now, and so agents have been importing ogre pelts, harvested in the Caribbean, and passing them off as beavers in the north. (Don't ask what they are using for Castor oil these days).

I also think that enchanted self-guiding canoes made by the Haitian loas are more efficient (though they are smaller) than the Kwakiutl canoes used by the HBC.

Those might just be rumours, of course.


----------



## Quickleaf

Nice.

It's funny I was just looking back over this game, which started in like November a year ago?

And we're still on day 2 in-game!

I don't know if that's a bad sign or a good one


----------



## peterka99

It is twice faster that the 24h TV show...


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Nice.
> 
> It's funny I was just looking back over this game, which started in like November a year ago?
> 
> And we're still on day 2 in-game!
> 
> I don't know if that's a bad sign or a good one




Longest. Day. Ever.





Seriously, the longest PBP game I've ever played was over 10 years. And we managed to finish 5 months of time. And that's with a few huge chunks of time removed. It's very hard to remember what your character did at the beginning of a day that you played a year ago lol. I cannot believe this game is almost a year old!!


Jon told me that Waimea Beach is famous for surfing. Every time I've watched it's been almost flat! I'd like to see people surfing, one of the cams is a "pipeline cam" which I assume is like a GoPro on a surfer. I hope to see some waves, definitely. Even without them, it's so beautiful. I'd love to get to Hawaii one day. I imagine it feels different to live there than what the rest of us think it would feel like. I live in an area people visit, close to areas that are touristy but it's just home to me.


----------



## Fenris

Kobold Stew said:


> Barrington looks at Katerina and smiles. There might be a sadness in his eyes, or else he is squinting against he declining sun. "Do you mean Captain Wallace?" he asks. "As I told you I have only met the man once. This morning, in fact, after I had finished assisting you in your fight with the one who is now your captive. I also told you, not an hour ago, that Captain Wallace was our competition. You knew this, I presume, but you at least affected to be surprised at learning the news. When I asked you about him, even though you knew he poses a threat to this crew, you declined to answer, claiming your stories were personal."
> 
> Barrington removes his hat and begins to fan himself with it.
> 
> "Permission to speak freely, Captain?" he asks. He pauses to give her a chance to nod approval. "That was distrustful. We all have personal reasons for being here. I have told you mine. You continue to exhibit suspicion and mistrust, and to grit your teeth at news you already know. Either you trust your officers and will let us do our jobs properly, or you do not. Either you assign us clear duties, including our titles and the shares you mean to offer, which will be set in a binding constitution, or you continue to play games with those you should be least suspicious of, squandering the energies of us all. You have us now, but we will not be able to be an efficient crew for you until you begin to assume that we all are working for a shared success."
> 
> He checks the time. "So tell me, Captain, and tell me true, for I only will ask this once. Am I your enemy or am I your friend?"




KS,
First of all; this post is in very bad form for a PbP, you don't call out people on their exact words in a passive-aggressive diatribe.

Secondly, please do remember that it was YOU who started the problems having Barrington storm off when he wasn't elected Captain. Why in the world would in ONE day you expect total and complete forgiveness from a PIRATE (or hell, anyone for that manner).

Look, I understand you are trying to re-integrate with the party, but you are having Barrington be a pretentious ass about it. You have to respect the chain of command in the game, and you have to not jump your actions so far ahead as to marginalize other players. The manner in which you have portrayed Barrington, especially the sidebars of facial expressions and thoughts, gives off an air of arrogance (by you or Barrington) and makes absolutely no attempt at contrition, reconciliation or negotiation. You don't make Barrington a sympathetic character. You came back and said "I did this for you so you should take me back" with no questions about my absence or motives. If you want to be accepted more easily, you should consider toning down your character's appearance of pompous presumptuousness and I am sure things will go better. There in no in-game reason to actually trust each other, we may all have convergent goals, but that doesn't, as of yet, make them allies. Act like an ally, but also speak like an ally with out absolute ultimatums. 

WWBD*

*What Would Barbossa Do?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], the out of game distractions in this game make it hard for me to enjoy the game.  Save for the tension between two players, It's been a wonderful game and I've enjoyed myself.  Unfortunately, I've just spent all of Kid's in-game time from May until September attempting a reconciliation between Kat and Jim, to no avail it seems; both seem equally reluctant to establish trust. 

I'm sorry, but I'm done here.  Please do as you like with Kid.  I regard everyone here as a friend and very much look forward to gaming with each of you in the future.  

--Wendy


----------



## Kobold Stew

Dear Fenris (and everyone),

It may be that in real life I might not expect forgiveness from a pirate in one day, but this has been nine months of my life, waiting to be re-integrated into the party, following a misunderstanding that I thought had been sorted in November. The interactions I've had with Quickleaf and CanadienneBacon have been amazingly fun (one of the best online games I've played, honestly, with memories I will retell with pleasure), but I still feel I'm an outsider. 

If the links in my post were too much, I apologize, to everyone but especially Queenie. I wanted to be clear where what I was posting was coming from, but I can see how my defensiveness makes me look like an ass.  

Dear Quickleaf (and everyone),

This is an amazingly great game, and I have really enjoyed seeing the characters deepen and the world become real. There are so many ideas here, but I'm not contributing in a way that gives me happiness, and so I think it's best if I step away, leaving Barrington as an NPC or just walking off into the sunset with Polly. 

We are all real people, with thoughts and feelings, looking to have fun with a game. That's not happening for me, and I see that I am interfering with it happening for others. Take care, all, and I hope to game with you in the future.

KS.


----------



## Quickleaf

CanadienneBacon said:


> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], the out of game distractions in this game make it hard for me to enjoy the game.  Save for the tension between two players, It's been a wonderful game and I've enjoyed myself.  Unfortunately, I've just spent all of Kid's in-game time from May until September attempting a reconciliation between Kat and Jim, to no avail it seems; both seem equally reluctant to establish trust.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I'm done here.  Please do as you like with Kid.  I regard everyone here as a friend and very much look forward to gaming with each of you in the future.
> 
> --Wendy




Wendy, I completely understand. Hopefully I can convince you not to drop the game  However, if your mind's already made, no worries. I'll be in touch and will try to follow your Castle Amber game when I can. Shaka, sister!

So  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION],   [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION],   [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION], and @ everybody basically...

I had been reading the lingering mistrust and tension between Barrington and Katerina as strictly in-character things that you were doing deliberately to emphasize two prideful characters butting heads. Both Katerina and Barrington were EQUALLY responsible for fostering ongoing suspicions and mistrust between each other. But I just thought that was the sort of foil/rivalry dynamic you both were going for. In other words, I assumed you were role-playing and everyone was enjoying it!

However,  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] your latest post does come off as ambiguously passive aggressive and sets an unhelpful ultimatum, I've got to agree with   [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]. Maybe that wasn't your intention? I remember the situation before just seemed to snowball out of control, so I'm stepping in to avoid that from happening again.

So, let me assume the role of mediator (if it turns out we need it).

First, I totally think this is surmountable and we're all adult enough to recognize if the dynamic between Katerina and Barrington is affecting other players negatively it's time for that dynamic to change.

Second,  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION], any thoughts? Is this all strictly role-playing or is there some kind of lingering OOC stuff that we need to resolve? 

*If it's just RP fun,* then I'd like to ask you to bring it to a close because it is negatively affecting others' enjoyment! 

*If there's OOC tension,* then I'd like to discuss in more depth what's going on publicly. Though, of course, if you feel the need to I am available by PM. I'd just like to widen the discussion and make it transparent.

The GM has spoken~


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]
I'm sorry to hear that. If you're still on the fence, I'm totally willing to work it out OOC. Like always 

But also if you're exhausted by the problem, or otherwise done with it, I also understand and respect your decision.

It's always tough to find that sweet spot with players who don't know each other, and in some ways it's more difficult online. I have tremendous respect for everybody's role-playing chops. And in my ideal situation we can work out a resolution that leaves everyone happy. One big happy dysfunctional pirate crew. However, I understand completely if others feel differently.


----------



## Fenris

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], first of all. You da man.

Secondly,  [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION]. I did not intent to drive you away and I would ask that you reconsider leaving. You write wonderfully detailed posts. That being said, I had a situation much like this where I had a character in the course of playing him ended up being so obnoxious and rude to the other players (actually he was another dwarf, go figure, but a cantankerous goat), that I role played him into a corner! I felt trapped, playing the character as I wrote him, but it got him deeper and deeper in a hole. Finally I had to have a reset much like Quickleaf is proposing. The character was brilliant, once of the best I had made, but he did not play well with others, and in the end it is a group play for us all to enjoy. 

Something in how you portray Barrington, has at times grated. As has been stated, something....inflexible, like the last statement "Am I an ally or an enemy" Right now? Do I have to answer? That is fixable though. I think once we all get on the ship and get our roles straightened out we will be better. Queenie has indicated to me, privately, and I encouraged her to do so publicly, that she intends to delegate all these chores to the officers, once they have also been elected..... which of course we can't do until we are all together and perhaps on the ship. Kat asked Barrington to finish the cannon purchase, isn't that a sign of trust? The role of a trusted lieutenant? You enjoy the game KS, can you fins a way to accept Kat more readily? Either overlook or don't read to much into a statement or body language? Just trying to find solutions here.

I thought Barrington would lighten up after he got some (that's a joke folks, don't throw things). But something is amiss. We all need to tone all our language down, and get us moving forward. This game is FAR FAR too rich for anyone who enjoys it to leave. Let's find a way to make this work. So please, [MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION] and KS, come back to yer swabs.

CB your last post for Kid was great.


----------



## Queenie

I don't have a ton of time tonight to post but basically... 

I don't want ANYone to leave. I want everyone to have fun in a rolicking awesome pirate game. I would like to get the frakkin ship and get on the frakkin ship and then have everyone discuss together what roles they would like to take and then get going on the adventure. I don't feel that just because Katerina is Captain that I am running this game, I want everyone to feel like they can have an equal say... we aren't there yet I guess. (Just because someone is a leader in a D&D group doesn't mean they tell everyone what to do every minute of every day!). I thought eventually Kat and Barrington would make a good team running the ship - she's the wild, take no prisoners, go for the crazy maneuver, drink herself to sleep, ya gotta figure out how to handle her, Pirate. Barrington is the more level headed, disciplined, let's think things through Privateer. You kind of need both to succeed.

While I can't say there was ever no lingering "why is he posting that" feelings, I do not hold any grudge against KS. He's got a great character and is an awesome writer with great descriptions and  if he could just integrate smoothly with everyone else it would all be fabulous.

Katerina is a PIRATE. She's Chaotic Neutral, which I thought fit with this Pirate game. She's only just met these people a day ago. She doesn't really trust anyone anyway, nonetheless strangers, especially with this mission that is so very dear to her soul. Nia is a special circumstance, there are odd feelings that she can't explain which will play out later. Eventually crew becomes family and is trusted. It takes some time to build that up. It probably helped some of us but hurt Barrington that most of the characters knew each other already. Kat has a deep seated hatred for Wallace that she isn't going to just blab about around town.  

I thought all that was part of the role playing dynamics and not wanting to give every detail away right away it would all play out, especially because we have a group that actually likes to post frequently. I can change what Kat shares if you want. I can play Kat as is she just trusts everyone if you want. I can change her entire personality if you want. I just thought I made a Pirate. 

But like CB, I am not interested in fighting about this over and over. I have precious few games left that are actively playing - well, this is really the only one and I don't want to lose it either.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION], you reminded me that I forgot to mention: If you all feel there's something that I could do as GM which would help get everyone on the same level...I dunno, expediting acquiring the ship and crew?...then I am all ears, like a gnomish Ross Perot.


----------



## Shayuri

For what it's worth, Nia would also like for both Kat and Barrington to be on the team, as she also sees both as having important qualities that complement one another. If I can help keep things together IC, or OOC, I shall do so at once.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I would normally not return to comment, but it seemed rude to refrain from comment when grace has been extended. 

In the interest of letting the game continue promptly, I'll clarify.  It is my strong sense that the tension is deeply seeded, mutual, and unlikely to abate.  I am given to understand that a lengthy discussion of the issue has already occurred some time ago via private message.  In the intervening time period, NPCs have been introduced, time has passed, in-game play has resumed, and new players have been introduced.  Those are all things that normally result in detente and, eventually, tension dies off and the game continues on its merry way.  For some reason, however,  that doesn't seem to have occurred here.  Instead, the out of game tension continues in _both_ the IC _and_ the OOC.

Life's too short.  Recreational gaming time is too precious.   This could be a truly legend PbP game.  It's certainly already headed that way.  I'm equally sure I'll, from time to time, regret my decision to leave.  I'm okay with that.  My thought, and it's a firm one, is that I am done.  The hope is that by pruning Kid (and Barrington, too, I see), you guys can get down to the meat and potatoes of getting The Coral Curse and getting on with the game.  

Thanks for the kind words and well wishes.  Again, everyone here is a friend and I'm sure we'll be gaming together on the boards in the future.


----------



## peterka99

I'll rather stay in the crew if the ship would still sail away...


----------



## Quickleaf

Btw [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION], it's been a while since we heard from you! If I don't hear back, am I to assume that real-life obligation have interfered and you're dropping the game too?


----------



## Quickleaf

We've got a huge upheaval in the game. Toph and Wendy have both decided it's in their best interest to drop. And Unsung has been MIA for quite some time, so I'm putting him on the "hiatus" list.

So that puts us back to Nia, Old Zef, Katerina, and Etienne.

Obviously, I'm going to have to wrap my head around this a bit as GM! I'll look for transition-out opportunities for Barrington and Kid in the IC. Maybe we'll do a bit of a fast forward. Not sure what the best way to go is yet.

Ah well.

One thing we should discuss is whether you all want to open the game up for recruiting 1-3 new players or not?


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] has also disappeared from the game he GM's 

I am totally fine with opening up for new players. I think it's up to you if you want to put in the time and energy to help craft new characters. I think you mentioned at the beginning of the game we always have players coming in and out of a Pirate crew... 

Do you want me to respond in game as if everyone is still around? Kat was going to send Jim and Kid off to handle the cannons, Nia to possible scope out some recruits and Etienne to help move Davard. They would all meet back up in town to handle the ship business, if that can be done in the light of day.


----------



## Shayuri

Arr...Nia's original plan was to start the cleansing ritual tonight, but I suspect that's not going to happen...though Etienne might be better suited to recruit people than Nia...and Nia has spells that will wreck D'avard, so she could move him. 

I'm good with recruiting, though I am a little cautious that we might want to let the game move forward first, so we're not eternally trapped in Nassau, introducing new characters.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] has also disappeared from the game he GM's



Hope he is ok! Sending good thoughts your way Unsung.

For now, we can just assume Caillou is there in the background handling random preparation stuff for the venture.



> Do you want me to respond in game as if everyone is still around? Kat was going to send Jim and Kid off to handle the cannons, Nia to possible scope out some recruits and Etienne to help move Davard. They would all meet back up in town to handle the ship business, if that can be done in the light of day.



Sending Jim and Kid to handle the cannons is good, that gives me a way to transition their characters out peacefully and swiftly, perhaps settling into some other venture together.

Sounds like Nia has a _moonbeam_ spell that could be very effective to controlling D'avard, and Etienne is a bit more of a people person who could be good at recruiting. By don't forget  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]! Old Zef could probably manage to move the bound seawolf himself too.



Shayuri said:


> Arr...Nia's original plan was to start the cleansing ritual tonight, but I suspect that's not going to happen...though Etienne might be better suited to recruit people than Nia...and Nia has spells that will wreck D'avard, so she could move him.



I will definitely scale any fights down since you'll be going into them with 4 PCs instead of 7.

But you do have the know-how about the ritual (Voodoo Rituals fortune), you know the djab's name "Yellow Jack" or "Xekik", and you've also got Etienne's protective white buffalo skin, so you are ready to do the cleansing ritual. All you need to do is decide which of 4 things you'll offer as a sacrifice:

(1) poisoning an entire supply of healing potions or anti-venom solutions
(2) burning the legacy of a great healer (e.g. bones of cleric or a medical text)
(3) deliberately inflicting yellow fever on a sentient creature
(4) offering a favored sacrifice specially suited to Yellow Jack/Xekik (yes, this one's vague, you haven't discovered it yet, but applying Voodoo theory Nia knows every djab has a favored sacrifice)



> I'm good with recruiting, though I am a little cautious that we might want to let the game move forward first, so we're not eternally trapped in Nassau, introducing new characters.



Hmm, good point. OTOH recruiting in Nassau will be easier narratively. Let's wait till after you've completed the cleansing ritual, and are further along with recruiting crew / gathering supplies, then we can open up the game for 1-3 new players.

Sound good?


----------



## peterka99

Yellow fever. Can we use davard as a sacricifial victim ?

I'm surprised, because i fast-forward a lot as a Gm, but i  like the slow pace...

There is a lot of roleplay, and few dice rolls...


----------



## Shayuri

It does indeed!

As for the ceremony...

Nia's original plan was to sacrifice D'avard. A creature of unnatural constitution and near-immunity to disease. Buuuuuut our patron wants a word with him first.

Her backup plan is perhaaaaaps to sacrifice the skin, though that's rather extreme, and she'd rather not. There's less costly ways to go about doing this.

What would Nia logically do to research a particular djab though? A favored sacrifice sounds good, but I don't think there are libraries that deal with such things. Are there experts on dark spirits on Nassau that she could consult?


----------



## Queenie

Personally, I think it would be better to recruit new players now, so they have time to get their characters together while we are taking care of business. But that's just me


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> I'm surprised, because i fast-forward a lot as a Gm, but i  like the slow pace...
> 
> There is a lot of roleplay, and few dice rolls...



I think going light on dice rolls works well with PbP. And while I agree the slower pace is fun (and inevitable in PbP), I think I need to speed things up a bit. 10 months real-time for barely 2 days game-time is just nuts!



Shayuri said:


> As for the ceremony...
> 
> Nia's original plan was to sacrifice D'avard. A creature of unnatural constitution and near-immunity to disease. Buuuuuut our patron wants a word with him first.
> 
> Her backup plan is perhaaaaaps to sacrifice the skin, though that's rather extreme, and she'd rather not. There's less costly ways to go about doing this.
> 
> What would Nia logically do to research a particular djab though? A favored sacrifice sounds good, but I don't think there are libraries that deal with such things. Are there experts on dark spirits on Nassau that she could consult?



You could always tell your patron an "accident" happened on the way. 

I've shared a bunch of info on Yellow Jack / Xekik already, how he has been invoked by bokor on slave ships to infect the crew and such. There are a couple avenues of investigation that don't involve directly interacting with the djab or _The Coral Curse_:

1) Finding the past crew and dwarven Captain "Piet Hien" Van Djik, and questioning them.

2) Speaking with other voudosaints / voodinistas on New Providence Island. I think we established earlier that there were 3: Mambo Asizwe (NPC), Caillou, and Nia.

3) Conjuring some other spirit that might know more about Yellow Jack / Xekik.



Queenie said:


> Personally, I think it would be better to recruit new players now, so they have time to get their characters together while we are taking care of business. But that's just me



That makes sense. By the time new characters are finished, you'll probably be further along. OK, I'll open up the game then.

However, like   [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] said I'd like to incorporate them into the group quickly. Would any special plot points need to be established for Katerina to accept new crew members? Or anything goes?

EDIT: Despite a slightly heavy heart at recent player losses, I've edited the first page to show that I am recruiting 1-3 new players.


----------



## Queenie

Well, we are hiring crew right now so mostly anything goes, I think. Kat might be on the lookout for some "good looking" crew members to keep her entertained   rofl  

Honestly, it would be nice to eventually have a "foil" to Kat's character. I find that livens things up. But that's OOG stuff 

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION], what roles did you envision your characters taking on the ship, if any?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] had settled on Sailing Master for Nia, which is a good fit being a Sea Witch and all.

   [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION], with Etienne being a fur trader at heart, makes a good fit for Quartermaster, while his boating experience could make him a suitable First Mate.

Just my two shillings.

EDIT: Which means new characters who will have high value to the party will be able to perform as Master Gunners, Surgeons, Cooks, or various Crew (e.g. lookouts, riggers) in particular.

So...

Captain: Katerina
Quartermaster OR First Mate: Etienne
Sailing Master: Nia Steeleyes
Boatswain AND Carpenter: Old Zef
Surgeon: ?
Master Gunner: ?
Cook: ?
Crew/other: ?


----------



## Queenie

Figured I would double check what they'd prefer. Kat is qualified to do Sailing Master if Nia wanted something else, though I'm sure she doesn't want more responsibility lol. Lots of good, meaty roles left!


----------



## peterka99

Etienne can be quartermaster, first mate, surgeon, marines officer, whatever you want, from the moment he can sell his wares first to clear his obligations with his trading company!


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'm interested in applying. Any thoughts on the use of UA materials (especially the Waterborne Adventuring stuff) or similar sources (Elemental Evil companion, etc.)?

Perhaps an ex-zombi half-orc (fighter? ranger? barbarian?) or a cultured surgeon with a dark secret...


----------



## peterka99

Quickleaf created a custom archetype associated to several classes called swashbuckler.


----------



## Quickleaf

pathfinderq1 said:


> I'm interested in applying. Any thoughts on the use of UA materials (especially the Waterborne Adventuring stuff) or similar sources (Elemental Evil companion, etc.)?
> 
> Perhaps an ex-zombi half-orc (fighter? ranger? barbarian?) or a cultured surgeon with a dark secret...



Thanks for your interest. Yeah, I'm very laid back about using homebrew stuff or UA stuff. I mean, obviously I'll need to vet the stuff (part of the GM's job description), but usually I say "yes."

Both concepts have potential.

There's a lot of supplementary material to this game... so I recommend either joining our ENWorld Group (where they're nicely organized) or downloading my Spell & Crossbones Player's Guide pdf: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0Z7ZsrO9VLBSHRjSWxOUmZjODA/view?usp=sharing

Should make it easier on new players to have everything in one place!


----------



## peterka99

(Safehouse) QL,  I read the scene months ago when I joined the group.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'm going through the setting pdf now and making some notes for possible concepts. I'm also likely to borrow some ideas from my library of 7th Sea books.


----------



## peterka99

I own these 7th sea books as well!


----------



## pathfinderq1

Still chewing on the stuff here. For questions, should I post them here or would a PM be more appropriate?


----------



## Quickleaf

pathfinderq1 said:


> Still chewing on the stuff here. For questions, should I post them here or would a PM be more appropriate?




Whatever's clever.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Starting with some basic questions, which may help narrow the field of concepts:
1. Would the 'Archery' fighting style apply to cannons and similar heavy weapons? How about the Sharpshooter feat? If no in either case, could a similar style or feat, specific to heavy weapons, be created? (for a gunner-type)
2. Could one use an Expertise slot for surgeons tools? Or would Expertise in Medicine apply to surgery rolls? (surgeon, obviously)
3. For the Pirate class in the pdf, would multiclass requirements be DEX and CHA, or just DEX? (ex-zombie half-orc wants to know)

I've got a few more that I'll probably put up when I start pitching concepts, but I figured I would get these out for now.


----------



## Quickleaf

pathfinderq1 said:


> Starting with some basic questions, which may help narrow the field of concepts:
> 1. Would the 'Archery' fighting style apply to cannons and similar heavy weapons? How about the Sharpshooter feat? If no in either case, could a similar style or feat, specific to heavy weapons, be created? (for a gunner-type)



Our approach has been that you can re-interpret 'Archery' and 'Sharpshooter' as applying to firearms, bows, or both...whatever best fits your character concept. Whether it applies to cannons, I'm leaving up to you and your character concept.



> 2. Could one use an Expertise slot for surgeons tools? Or would Expertise in Medicine apply to surgery rolls? (surgeon, obviously)



Yes, you could use Expertise for surgeon's tools.

And Medicine cannot be used to perform surgery - you must have proficiency in surgeon's tools to perform surgery.



> 3. For the Pirate class in the pdf, would multiclass requirements be DEX and CHA, or just DEX? (ex-zombie half-orc wants to know)



The Pirate class is already something of a mash-up intended to accommodate "lightly armored warrior of the seas" concepts that don't fit into the normal multi-classing rules.

If you wanted to multi-class with it, I think you should avoid multi-classing into fighter or rogue, because I don't know what the interaction would be. Other classes would, of course, be fine.

Dexterity 13 and Charisma 13 as multi-class requirements seem right.



> I've got a few more that I'll probably put up when I start pitching concepts, but I figured I would get these out for now.



Sounds good.


----------



## pathfinderq1

*First pass on concepts*

So I have chewed through the setting pdf (and I'm working through the IC), and I've winnowed the list of concepts down to three. (I have also drwan some inspiration from 7th Sea, and the Rogues Gallery CDs; I still wish I could find my copy of GURPS Swashbucklers to help with some more of the background stuff- google-fu is a poor substitute). I'm going to present the concepts below, with basic details visible and questions or 'secret' stuff s-blocked. If you see something that looks good for the crew (or, conversely, if you see something you don't think is a good fit), then sing out, matey! This applies to both players and GM- though fellow players might wish to steer clear of the hidden reefs of secret stuff...

In no particular order:
1. Faolan 'the Firebrand': half-elven pirate and would-be master swordswoman; young enough, but still an experienced all-around sailor. She would love to be a captain some day, but she knows that day is years away- but there's no sense waiting to learn the trade; if only she could learn to keep her whip-lash tongue in check (or get people to forget that incident with the torch and the barrel of gunpowder...). She draws her nickname from her flame-red hair and her incandescent temper, both a legacy of Irish ancestors. [sblock= Faolan] Half-elf Pirate 3 (Swashbuckler)/Bard 1; background= sailor (pirate); bond= undecided; Fortunes- Fencing school (good), Fighting words (ill), Notoriety (mixed). She is the most 'basic' of the three concept ideas, a young pirate looking to make her fortune. [/sblock]

2. 'Half-dead John': Half-orc sailor, marine, diver, and general heavy. Grew up in a mixed race tribe somewhere in the islands- until nearly the entire tribe was enslaved as zombie labor by a budding bokor. The years in between are a red-hazed blur- and John has no idea how he broke the control and rejoined the world of the living. Since then he has made his way as a sailor and a marine, aboard a variety of ships- he has found that less 'reputable' crews tend to leave him be, and has thus 'fallen' into piracy. Of late he has had visions and 'dreams' leading him to an interest in laying to rest the spirits of those who 'died untimely'. He has had no desire to return to his one-time home; he knows that nothing good is left there. Of more pressing import is the mysterious bokor whose control he broke nearly three years ago- and who might be looking for his errant servant... [sblock= Half-Dead John] Half-orc Ranger 3 (Swashbuckler)/Barbarian 1/Fighter 0; background= sailor (pirate); bond= undecided (but probably something related to more completely returning to full 'life', or laying to rest a particular person of import); Fortunes- Ex-zombie (mixed), Affliction (Maimed throat; Ill), Trinkets (Good), possibly also Loa patron balanced with Haunted (likely Ghede Nibo, patron of those who were murdered or died untimely; John is occasionally called to avenge or otherwise put to rest the unquiet dead). More complicated but still could fit, both the setting and the crew. [/sblock]

3. Serafina di Savino, the Widow Bellacosta, the Contessa: human (?) surgeon (of exceptional skill), scholar, and arcanist. An Italian woman with a mysterious past, she claims to have been 'called to the sea' after her husband's disappearance years ago. Intelligent, cultured, and charismatic, she has learned her way around a ship better than one might expect, as if she has a natural gift; her abilities are 'almost' enough to let you ignore the darker rumors about her- and what is a 'vampire' anyway? [sblock= Serafina] Human Bard 3 (lore)/Sorceror 1 (ship mage); Background- Noble (gentlewoman adventuress); Bond- something related to her missing husband or his arcane books (aboard the Gloriosa); Fortunes: ?; by far the most complicated of the three, and the darkest (secrets below) [sblock= Serafina's secrets, pry at your own risk] Serafina is not exactly alive. She is something akin to a vampire spawn, 'turned' by her husband (a truly dark arcanist/egyptologist) many years ago; she is seeking him for vengeance, or his books to maintain her (starting to fade) Immortality- it has taken her years to build her abilities and follow the trail this far. In terms of Fortunes, she has both Immortality and Old Salt (her affliction is 'I don't drink... wine' (grog-headed, and physical illness from too much normal food), as well as discomfort in sunlight; the extra background is Sage- she is an herbalist, and alchemist, and a poisoner) (possibly also Wastrel, Haunted, and Vice- drinking blood, though certainly not in excess). Obviously, she would require further negotiation/work but would be worth it, I think. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Matthan

Hey folks,

I spoke with Quickleaf via PM about joining in the fun here, and he asked me to share with you all to get any feedback.  I'm still reading through the story so far (I just got to the point where Nia introduced herself) and as I go, I'm hopeful that I'll find a niche to fit a character into.  

I did have an initial concept that jumped out at me as I was looking over the setting materials.  There seems to be a strong voodoo theme throughout the magic system. Would the group be open to a homebrewed Binder class that refluffed vestiges into Loas? Specifically, I was looking at Nifft's Binder recently on the board. My thought was to play a Houngan that rode Loas and depending on which Loa(s) were bound/riding would impact his personality. For example, if a Loa was related to the sea, his mood would reflect the current weather on the ocean around him, or if the Loa was related to fire, it makes him short tempered. I'm not picturing a fractured personality, just mercurial in moods depending on what was bound. 

I know that the setting has most clerics serving Loas so this might not gel with that concept. My thought was that a binder would bind lesser Loas that are not powerful enough to empower clerics, but are powerful when bound. There lesser nature would also allow the binder to be able to exert his own personality rather than just being ridden.  In relationship to others who serve the more powerful Loas (such as Nia), he would probably be looked down upon (which would hopefully offer some good IC roleplaying opportunities).  

I'm not bound to the idea (a little humor there), but I wanted to run it past the group just the same.  I'm not set on anything at the moment.  In terms of a ship role, I'm open to designing the character to plug whatever hole is needed. 

In regards to the Binder class, if you think that's a cool concept to fit in and the class looks good, let me know.  If you do accept it and there are balance issues, I'm fine with tweaking it as needed, but I recognize that may not be a hassle you guys want to deal with.

If you aren't open to that, but are open to another player, I would like to try to build a character that will work. I've never done PbP before, but I do DM a 5E group and really would like a chance to play.  Hopefully we can work something out.  Thanks!


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] Those are some great character concepts!

I think that one that stands out for me is Half-Dead John. That character meets all three things I look for in new PCs:

A fleshed out concept suitable to the Caribbean.
Fills a niche needed by the party, mechanically in terms of class.
Fills a particular ship duty needed by the party.

Faolan 'the Firebrand' meets 1 (themed concept), but I'm not clear on 2 (ship duty) & 3 (class niche).

Serafina di Savino meets 3 (ship duty), and I think 2 (class niche), but seems a stretch for 1 (themed concept). Then again we have Etienne as a North American fur trader, so who knows?

That said, I always think you should go with the character that calls to you the most, and any "balance" issues should be secondary.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] 
I had a chance to read over Nifft's Binder class a little today. There's a lot of moving parts here. Generally it looks balanced, but there are a few broken abilities I'm noticing already (e.g. Bloodcasting). Rather than me reviewing them all, why don't you tell me which of the following you're interested in selecting and I'll review those specifically?

Arcane Archetype?
Pact Tradition?
Which 3 Vestiges?


----------



## Matthan

The class is complex.  I believe it's designed to be flexible.  I don't think the complexity will slow down play in a PbP though.

I am torn though.  I've been looking over the current party members, and I don't think they need flexible.  It looks like they need a muscle/front line type and/or healing.  I don't know how well this class can fill that role, but here's my stab at it.

Knight of the Sacred Seal - archetype
Primal - pact tradition

With the vestiges, I'm looking for melee, heal, and utility in that order.  

Vestige - Buer (heal)
Vestige - Focalor (melee/utility)
Vestige - Orthos (melee)
Primal (picked up at lvl. 3 bonus) - Aym (melee)

That's my best stab at a melee build.  The sneak attack one would be an option if there was another melee character.  

The balance bits that I'm not sure about:  
Buer: *Fast Recovery*; 
Focalor: *Underwater Breathing* might be to much for this setting; 
Orthos: *Whirlwind Breath* looks like a cross between Burning Hands and Thunderwave.  It's less damage than either, but has a larger reach.  I think that's balanced, but I'm pointing it out.  *Displacement* might be fine, but depending on the concern, I could see some tweaks.
Aym: *Beard and Crown of Fire* the reason to take this one and it may be to much.  What leans me towards being willing to test it is the damage doesn't scale (unless you unlock the Ultimate power).

I'm going to keep looking over it and reading the campaign.  My hope is to present some character concepts on Monday.  Thanks for working with me.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION]
Ok, sounds good. I'll give those bits a look thru.

A quick question about flavor/story...



			
				Tome of Magic said:
			
		

> A knight of the sacred seal is never alone because she has formed a true partnership with a single vestige. Her oath requires her to champion and protect her patron vestige, take its seal as her symbol, and to advance its goals in the world.




How are you reconciling that with having multiple vestiges you deal with? Some kind of secret society or what?

EDIT: A possible entrance point for your character might be thru      [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]'s PC Nia who may be on the look out for other voodoo practitioners who know about the djab (dark spirit) Yellow Jack (aka Xekik), specifically about the djab's "favored offering/sacrifice"...which relates to the ship it haunts, her captain, and crew, and what happened there.

Looking over those 4 vestiges - Buer, Focalor, Orthos, Aym - I've red-penned those features that I feel uncertain about at first glance, and probably will need to be studied closer, toned down, or replaced.



> *Buer*
> Inherent:
> - You gain vestigial knowledge on Intelligence (Nature), Wisdom (Medicine), and Wisdom (Survival) checks, including checks to track a creature.
> - Spell: Healing Word
> - Fast Recovery: If you have less than half of your maximum hit points when you roll initiative, increase your hit points to half of your maximum.
> Advanced:
> * Binder level 3: Spell: Hunter's Mark.
> * Binder level 5: You and all allies within 30 ft. have advantage on saves against poison and disease. When you bind Buer during a short rest, you or any of your allies who are below half maximum hit points are healed to half maximum hit points. This healing occurs before you or your ally spend any hit dice.
> * Binder level 7: Spell: Aura of Purity
> * Binder level 9: Spell: Mass Cure Wounds
> Ultimate:
> + Fast Healing: At the start of your turn, if you have at least 1 hit point, you are healed for 5 hit points.






> *Focalor*
> Inherent:
> - You can breathe underwater.
> - You gain proficiency on Dexterity saving throws.
> - Spell: Thunderwave
> - Cantrip: Ray of Frost
> Advanced:
> * Binder level 3: Aura of Sadness: Adjacent enemies can't use the Disengage action.
> * Binder level 5: Spell: Call Lightning
> * Binder level 7: Spell: Control Water
> * Binder level 9: Aura of Sadness: Adjacent enemies also suffer disadvantage on attacks and skill checks.
> Ultimate:
> + Aura of Sadness: Adjacent enemies also suffer disadvantage on all saving throws.






> *Orthos*
> Inherent:
> - Cantrip: Message
> - Displacement: Your image is displaced, and attack rolls against you have Disadvantage until you are hit by an attack, which ends your displacement. You can use an action to regain displacement.
> - Whirlwind Breath: You can expend a spell slot to exhale a 30 foot cone of cutting wind. Each creature in the cone suffers 2d6/slot level magical slashing damage, or half on a successful Dexterity save. Additionally, each creature must make a Strength saving throw, or be pushed back 10 feet per spell slot level.
> Advanced:
> * Binder level 3: Spell: Gust of Wind
> * Binder level 5: Spell: Wind Wall
> * Binder level 7: Spell: Greater Invisibility
> * Binder level 9: You can regain displacement as a bonus action. Your Whirlwind Breath cone is 60 feet long.
> Ultimate:
> + You gain Blindsight out to 30 feet, you automatically regain displacement at the start of your turn without using an action, and your Whirlwind Breath deals 2d10/spell slot level magical slashing damage.






> *Aym, the Avaricious Azer [Elemental, Fire]*
> Inherent:
> - You gain proficiency on Strength saving throws.
> - You gain vestigial knowledge on Strength (Athletics) checks.
> - Beard and Crown of Fire: As a bonus action, you can ring your face with flame. These flames don't harm you or your equipment. The flames provide illumination like a torch, and make stealth impossible. Any foe who strikes you in melee suffers 5 (1d10) fire damage as your beard lashes out in retaliation. *EDIT: love the flavor, but it's OP*
> - Spell: Burning Hands
> Advanced:
> * Binder level 3: Spells: Flame Blade, Flaming Sphere
> * Binder level 5: You gain resistance to fire damage.
> * Binder level 7: While your Beard and Crown of Fire is active, all of your melee attacks deal +1d4 fire damage.
> * Binder level 9: Spells: Conjure Elemental, Flame Strike
> Ultimate:
> + You gain immunity to fire damage. While your Beard and Crown of Fire is active, foes who strike you in melee suffer 15 (3d10) fire damage.


----------



## Matthan

I don't know.  I've never really read anything about the Binder before looking at the thread.  I knew it had a precedent in 3.5, but I've never read the book.  When I was reading the pdf for the campaign, I saw the voodoo threads, thought of riding Loas, and thought of that class as a cool way to express that.  I'll go a step farther and say I don't know how to reflect that passage in the class as written.  My thought was that the lesser Loas were willing to work with me to increase their power in some way and move up the hierarchy.  Flavor wise, I can do that with a single vestige/loa, but I don't think the class as a whole works if you do that.  The designer assumes multiple loas to balance the class.  I don't know how to fix that.    

All that said, I very much do not want to step onto Steeleye's niche as the voodoo priestess.  I'd rather come up with a new concept than that.


----------



## Matthan

I saw the edit after I posted that.  I hadn't even looked at a lot of the later powers since characters start at level four (I'm not much of a character career planner).  I can see some ideas to tweak those (tie Fast Recovery to hit dice somehow etc...), but I don't want to have to work through redesigning a class.  That's just going to delay getting into the game.  The flavor that I got excited about was a character that had a relationship with Loas that impacted his mood and interactions with people and the world.  I'm pretty sure I can do that within your rules (maybe a Loa patron fortune) without having to drag down the game.  Would it be ok if I grafted some of that flavor onto a PHB class as a roleplaying hook without mechanically monkeying around with the system?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] I guess what I'm challenging you to do is make the build suit your character, not the other way around. I'm totally fine with you re-skinning parts of a class, just give it some thought and see what your creativity comes up with.

Shayuri's PC Nia is a druid and her theme is a "sea witch" so being creepy, controlling wind and waves, that's more her style. I *think* what your aiming for is sufficiently differentiated.

Anyhow, I just reviewed the Knight of the Sacred Seal (archetype), Primal (pact tradition), and the 4 "Loas" (vestiges) you mentioned. The archetype and pact tradition look well-balanced. 

The vestiges, however, I've red-penned those parts that stood out to me as likely imbalanced / over-powered. I'll give it more thought later and come up with some revisions that I think would help balance it out.


----------



## Quickleaf

Matthan said:


> I saw the edit after I posted that.  I hadn't even looked at a lot of the later powers since characters start at level four (I'm not much of a character career planner).  I can see some ideas to tweak those (tie Fast Recovery to hit dice somehow etc...), but I don't want to have to work through redesigning a class.  That's just going to delay getting into the game.  The flavor that I got excited about was a character that had a relationship with Loas that impacted his mood and interactions with people and the world.  I'm pretty sure I can do that within your rules (maybe a Loa patron fortune) without having to drag down the game.  Would it be ok if I grafted some of that flavor onto a PHB class as a roleplaying hook without mechanically monkeying around with the system?




Haha, *now* you tell me! Sure, that's fine by me.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Anyone else have a vote or thoughts on my concept ideas? Yea/nay/what about this? The weekend kind of got away from me, but I'm still whittling the contestants into shape.


----------



## Shayuri

I can foresee interesting interactions with Half Dead John or Serafina both. Of the two, I think Half-Dead John interests me more, and has more potential for 'positive' RP if that makes sense. 

So I like him. But I think they're all pretty cool, so this is not a strong preference.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> I can foresee interesting interactions with Half Dead John or Serafina both. Of the two, I think Half-Dead John interests me more, and has more potential for 'positive' RP if that makes sense.
> 
> So I like him. But I think they're all pretty cool, so this is not a strong preference.




I agree with Shay here. I also somewhat lean towards John but Serafina is really interesting too.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION]
An important thing to consider, that I neglected to call out specifically in chatting, is your Bond - the reason why you are seeking out _La Gloriosa del Mar_. Crucial to your character concepts.


----------



## Matthan

Here's where I'm at.  I'm thinking a Paladin (oath of vengeance) and gear him towards Surgeon or Master Gunner depending on which concept patherfinderq1 goes with.  He's posted his ideas first, and I want to make sure he gets to play the one he wants.

I'm still trying to read up to make sure the character fits the time period and area.  Maybe you can help fact check some of what I've got.  Saint-Domingue was the French colony on the western part of Hispaniola (Haiti today).  At this point, coffee hasn't been introduced and they're still producing sugar cane as their cash crop.  Saint-Domingue at this point also has a strong slavery presence on their plantations.  The conditions of slavery is thought to be behind the development of the Petro loa in Haitian voodoo (a hotter group of loa versus the cooler Rada).  I want to play off of that idea of harsh conditions giving birth to harsh spirits with a D&D spin.  

Blocked for space:
[sblock]My basic idea is a small cult made a deal with the devil for financial fortune.  Instead of fulfilling their deal directly (when would he ever?), he took the opportunity to poke at distant Bondye through his servants and provide a temptation of further corruption to the people.  He gave them a ritual that allowed them to bind two loas into two humans and in a profane act forced the loas to procreate.  The new born loa would be a source of great power, but still be weak due to its age, and able to be permanently bound and subdued.  The trapped Loa's power could then be used to bring success to the cult and ruin to their enemies.  

The cult went through the process and using the power of the newborn and trapped Loa, they hid themselves from the reprisal of the two Loas they abused and set up a sugar cane plantation in Saint-Domingue roughly 20 years ago.  They abused the power of the loa to take the free will of their slaves making them function as automatons.  The fact this also allowed the cult to use their slaves in increasingly perverse and wicked ways without any resistance meant that the cult's appetite for evil only grew.

The loa's power made their crop more bountiful than normal and brought ruin to the neighboring plantations.  Every few seasons, another neighbor had been so progressively ruined that he was forced to sell his land to the cult who, of course, were able to bring its production in line with theirs.  

This scheme was well known in the area after the first few plantations failed and were bought out.  People gave reports of seeing slaves who worked like zombies and rumors of black magic being behind the success of the cult's plantation were a well known rumor, but any time that someone tried to find proof or bring an accusation, they disappeared and their family fell into ruin.  

5 years ago, another plantation was bought and a new neighbor knew what was awaiting him.  He found a brash and reckless young man who boasted far more than his skills could back up.  The owner hired the young man to sneak into the cult's home and discover what gave them their fortune and steal it or destroy it.  The young man managed to do what no other had done before and found an egg shaped diamond as large as a man's fist hovering in the basement of the cult.  Reaching out to grab it, his fingers brushed the surface as an unseen cult member behind him clubbed him into unconsciousness.

He woke up as a slave without any control over his physical body, but completely and wholly aware of his actions and surroundings.  For a year, his body was forced to work the plantation during the day while at night, he was subjected to the wicked desires of the cult who controlled him like a puppet.  Over the course of the year, he began to hear a whisper in his mind.  It took months before the whisper was loud enough to be understood in his thoughts.  The trapped loa had formed a connection to him when he touched its prison and it had taken months for it to work its magic through the prison along the tether of their connection to speak with him and offer a proposal.

The loa could use its power and their connection to free the man, but he had to pledge to free the loa and bring vengeance to their captors.  The catch was that the loa's nature had been altered by the ritual that birthed and imprisoned it.  It knew that it would have to have a vessel to survive until it could find a way to be what it was meant to be.  The man would have to serve as that vessel.  The man filled with rage readily agreed.  That night, the agreement was carried out and every cult member was left dead and the slaves freed.

Four years have passed and since that day, the man has brought vengeance down upon slaver and slave owner that he can.  The loa desires to find its parents to see if they may know a way for it to be whole.  Together, they traveled to the place where the cult performed the ritual.  The loa's first memory is seeing it's parents bound to two diamond amulets worn by the cult's performers.  It knew that the amulets could not still be holding its parents, but believes that the event should have left enough of their essence to enable it to discover their identity and track them down.  It also knew that the cult left everything but its cage behind so that it could not be used to trace them.

When they arrived at the location, they found it had already been looted.  Asking around, they discovered that a band of fortune hunters had discovered and looted it years before.  They followed every lead trying to discover where the treasure might lie now.  The final discovery pointed to a miserable truth.  The twin diamond amulets had been a part of the treasure carried by La Gloriosa del Mar.[/sblock]

Essentialy, a paladin powered by a loa that is present in him and influences him.  Due to the loa's origin, it shifts from cool to hot and can drag the character along with it.  In game, what I would like to do is the first time the character uses a paladin power, I will roll on a chart I make to determine what the Loa is like in that moment and how that influences the character.  That trait will persist until the character takes a rest (even if other powers are used) when the character's full personality can reassert itself.  Rules wise, it will show up as the Loa Patron fortune when I finish up the character.

I'm still doing some reading to get the details right.  The character needs a French name that fits the time frame for example and I want to see if I can find a Creole name that will work for the loa.  Anyway, does that look good so far?


----------



## Queenie

Whew, that's some story! I like it. You obviously put a lot of thought into it.

My own tiny concern, and it is tiny, is having a lawful character with a bunch o pirates and conflict that can arise from that.


----------



## Matthan

On phone so I'll keep it short, but he isn't lawful. He murders slavers and is about personal freedom. I think that would put him in chaotic.


----------



## peterka99

I don't find it is an issue... My character is lawful but is just smuggling goods from New France!

Lawful means to him he is true to his word... It is a flexible concept...


----------



## Queenie

Well, I saw the "paladin" part and, ya know, assumed things... it was just my $.02 anyway  

Sounds like you'll fit in just fine.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] Yes, it sounds like a great concept and background! So the idea is the twin diamond amulets that disappeared with _La Gloriosa_ will allow your PC and the Loa to be separated and for the Loa to exist separately from your PC? Cool!

Btw, don't worry about being exacting with the history. We're playing in the "Golden Age of Piracy" with secret cabals of wizards, seawolves, merfolk, and lost islands after all!

After reading your character's background, I was reminded from something in Green Ronin's _Mythic Vistas: Skull & Bones_ book, which this campaign derives inspiration from....

Saint Domingue is theoretically under the stewardship of the French Knights of Malta. _Skull & Bones_ posits a what-if scenario: what if the Knights of Malta have been corrupted by a cabal of French noble occultists? They practice poisoning of rivals, perform twisted Black Masses, and attempt to seize both land and slaves in a power grab.

There's possibly a tie-in there for your PC's background!


----------



## Matthan

Still on phone so still short, but I saw where inter party conflict caused these open slots so I am trying to be extra sure the character fits the game and the party. I think he'll be fine hanging with pirates as long as it furthers his goals and doesn't cross his ideals. So pretty much as long as the group doesn't run slaves, we should be fine.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Sounds like an interesting character there, Matthan. If you want to consider roles, you may want to lean towards Master Gunner- if my character takes a role, it would be Surgeon (Half-Dead John, if I go that route, would not be an officer at all; he also has a bucket of hate for slavers, though).

Still ruminating here. I have rolled the Firebrand and Serafina into one concept (an accursed immortal swordsman), running alongside Half-Dead John (who is leaning more barbarian than before). I'll be making a second pass through my builds tonight, I hope.


----------



## Matthan

The twin diamond amulets can either free the Loa (if the adventure is coming to a close) or it could just be the next clue to help the Loa find its parents who might know how to free it (if the adventure is going to continue).  Also consider the Knights of Malta folded in.  That'll help with the Enemy ill fortune that I was looking at as well.  

Are you open to us customizing a background or would you prefer us to stick with the PHB and the Player's guide options?


----------



## Quickleaf

Matthan said:


> Are you open to us customizing a background or would you prefer us to stick with the PHB and the Player's guide options?




That's fine. I'm very open to home-brewing and such, in case that wasn't apparent.

EDIT: Another thing to consider...how might your PC join the party?


----------



## Matthan

I'm working on finishing up the character, and I haven't finished reading the adventure so far.  I believe that the group is still on the starting island so I thought that he might over hear some loose talk about the Gloriosa from the initial tavern patrons' gossiping and try to track down the party from there and ingratiate himself to them in order to join their venture.


----------



## Matthan

Additional Question: I saw some of the earlier characters reskinned the feat, Crossbow Expert, to deal with firearms.  Would that apply to ship's cannons?  I'm gearing towards a melee character, but that feat could be a big deal on the boat.  I'm wondering if I should give up the ASI to be able to have that for the group.


----------



## Quickleaf

Matthan said:


> I'm working on finishing up the character, and I haven't finished reading the adventure so far.  I believe that the group is still on the starting island so I thought that he might over hear some loose talk about the Gloriosa from the initial tavern patrons' gossiping and try to track down the party from there and ingratiate himself to them in order to join their venture.




I don't expect you to read the whole thread (unless you want to) - lots of detail and characterization, but it's barely even 2 days of in-game time!

Where it stands now: The party is immediately dealing with a captive seawolf, but that's soon to be resolved. Bigger picture, they are gearing up to exorcise a djab (dark spirit) called Yellow Jack / Xekik from _The Coral Curse_, a beached shipwreck they intend to repair and use to go treasure-hunting. Additionally, they're keeping an eye out for others they can recruit as crew and officers.



Matthan said:


> Additional Question: I saw some of the earlier characters reskinned the feat, Crossbow Expert, to deal with firearms.  Would that apply to ship's cannons?  I'm gearing towards a melee character, but that feat could be a big deal on the boat.  I'm wondering if I should give up the ASI to be able to have that for the group.




No, Crossbow Expert feat doesn't apply to cannons. Cannons use different loading time rules, and that feat would break them.


----------



## Matthan

Awesome. I just didn't want to be in a naval battle where the opposition had the feat and we didn't.


----------



## pathfinderq1

1. Question for the GM: How much leeway do we have in using NPCs associated with 'departed' PCs? (in particular Sir D'Arcy, who seems like a fine fellow to hate)
2. Question for the GM and/or Queenie: How long ago did Kat's father Blackheart meet his end? (It seems fairly recent, from reading the background, but that depends on how long Kat has been pirating on her own- are we talking a year or less? 2 years?) The secondary question here would be- would it be okay to have someone who had served on Blackheart's ship, albeit years ago?


----------



## Quickleaf

pathfinderq1 said:


> 1. Question for the GM: How much leeway do we have in using NPCs associated with 'departed' PCs? (in particular Sir D'Arcy, who seems like a fine fellow to hate)



You have all the leeway in the world in that regard!



> 2. Question for the GM and/or Queenie: How long ago did Kat's father Blackheart meet his end? (It seems fairly recent, from reading the background, but that depends on how long Kat has been pirating on her own- are we talking a year or less? 2 years?) The secondary question here would be- would it be okay to have someone who had served on Blackheart's ship, albeit years ago?



I'll let [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] field the first part of the question. My impression was "a couple years" since Katarina is 22.

As for the second part, absolutely! I think that's a great way to tie your character to the party. Blackheart being a renowned pirate with a legendary love of booty (specifically, but not exclusively, the golden kind), loyal to his crew and they to him, believed to be dead...


----------



## Matthan

Artwork: http://sharandula.deviantart.com/

*Blaise Arceneau*
[SBLOCK=Stat Block and Details]Height 6’; Weight 185lbs ; Hair: Dark Brown; Age 23; Patron Deity: Libète
Sex: Male Race: Human (variant), (French) Class: Paladin (Vengeance) Level:4
Alignment: Chaotic Good Size: Medium Type: Humanoid
Init +5; Passive Perception 13
Languages : English, French, Creole

AC 19 (Studded Leather [12] + Dex [5] + Buckler [1] + Heavy Armor Bonus [1]
HP 32 (11+7+7+7) 
Saving Throw Proficiencies: Wisdom, Charisma
Speed 30 ft.
Proficiency Bonus: +2
Combat gear:
Studded Leather Armor (AC 12+5 Dex+1 Heavy Armor Prof.)
Buckler +1 AC
Rapier (ATK: +7; Damage 1d8+7 Piercing [Dex+Dueling])
Pistol (ATK: +7; Damage 1d10+5)

Abilities:http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/38411/
Str 13
Dex 20 (Racial, ASI)
Con 13
Int 8
Wis 10
Cha 16 (Racial) 
Racial Traits: Variant Human: +1 to two Stats, One Skill Proficiency (Perception), One Feat.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Backgrounds and Fortunes]
Background: 
Abolitionist 
Skill Proficiencies: Stealth, Acrobatics
Tool Proficiencies: Smith tools
Additional Language: Creole
Equipment:
Feature: Oppressed Hospitality (as per Folk Hero’s Rustic Hospitality-exchange common folks with slaves) Due to your history of opposition to slavery, you fit in among the oppressed with ease.  You can find a place to hide, rest, or recuperate among slaves or other downtrodden people, unless you have shown yourself to be a danger to them.  They will shield you from the law or anyone else searching for you, though they will not risk their lives for you.

Personality Trait:
Bond: Sacred Relic (twin diamond necklaces related to Libète)
Ideal: Freedom: No man has the right to oppress or enslave another.
Flaw: Shameful Past: I come from a family of slave traders and will do anything to keep that past from coming out.
Fortunes:
Good: Cause (abolition), Loa Patron (Libète), Magic Trinkets
Ill: Enemy (Knights of Malta – Anton Fontaine), Wanted (English), Obligation (Forced Marriage-fled)[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Class Features]Class Features: 
Divine Sense
Lay on Hands - (20 hp)
Fighting Style - (Dueling +2 damage when wielding a single one-handed weapon)
Spellcasting - (Spell Save DC: 13; Spell Attack Modifier: +5)
Divine Smite 
Divine Health  
Channel Divinity: Abjure Enemy and Vow of Enmity; Libeté’s Touch (see magic items)

Proficiencies: 
Armor: All armor, shields
Weapons: Simple and Martial
Tools: None from class
Saving throws: Wisdom, Charisma

Proficient Skills from class: Athletics and Persuasion[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Skills and Feats]All Proficient Skills
+7 Acrobatics *
+3 Athletics *
+2 Perception *
+5 Persuasion *
+7 Stealth *

+2 +stat Smith's Tools

Feats: Defensive Duelist[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Magic]Prepared Spells: Bless, Cure Wounds, Thunderous Smite, Command, Protection from Evil and Good
Oath Spells: Bane, Hunter's Mark[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Equipment]Equipment: 14 gp

Studded Leather Armor
Libeté’s Votive Buckler (see Magic Items)
Rapier
Pistol
Bullets (12)
Smith's Tools
Explorer's Pack (backpack, bedroll, mess kit, tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days of rations, waterskin, 50ft of hempen rope)
Common Clothes
Holy Symbol – Amulet (image of broken chain)[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Magic Items]Libeté’s Votive Buckler
Armor (buckler shield), uncommon

Emblazoned with the symbol of Libeté, this metal buckler shield sports a flared edge and the inner face is engraved with Blaise’s oath to Libeté. It can be worn either on the sword hand or the free hand. When worn on the freehand it grants +1 AC and can be used to attack for 1d6 bludgeoning damage as an action. When worn on the sword hand it grants you advantage on checks to avoid being disarmed (or disadvantage on checks to disarm you).

In addition, when wielding the votive buckler, a cleric or paladin can use Channel Divinity thus:

Libeté’s Touch: As an action, you can strike shackles, manacles, or other metal bindings, and those bindings - along with any that are attached or of the same construction within 30 feet - are sundered and fall free.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Background]*Anton Fontaine* was a fresh faced initiate in the Knights of Malta.  Not content to slowly work his way up to the power and prestige he dreamed of, he made a deal with the Devil for financial fortune.  The Devil never makes a deal that he doesn't twist in some way.  Instead of fulfilling the deal directly, he took the opportunity to poke at distant Bondye through his servants and provide a temptation of further corruption to spread from Anton to others.  He gave him a ritual that allowed him to bind two loas into two humans and in a profane act forced the loas to procreate. The new born loa would be a source of great power, but still be weak due to its age, and able to be permanently bound and subdued. The trapped Loa's power could then be used to bring success to the Fontaine and the Knights of Malta with him while also bringing ruin to their enemies. 

Anton gathered his allies and went through the process and using the power of the newborn and trapped Loa, they hid themselves from the reprisal of the two Loas they abused and set up a sugar cane plantation in Saint-Domingue roughly 20 years ago. They abused the power of the loa to take the free will of their slaves making them function as automatons. The fact this also allowed the Knights to use their slaves in increasingly perverse and wicked ways without any resistance meant that their appetite for evil only grew.

The loa's power made their crop more bountiful than normal and brought ruin to the neighboring plantations. Every few seasons, another neighbor had been so progressively ruined that he was forced to sell his land to Anton who, of course, was able to bring its production in line with theirs. 

This scheme was well known in the area after the first few plantations failed and were bought out. People gave reports of seeing slaves who worked like zombies and rumors of black magic being behind the success of the Knight's plantation were a well known rumor, but any time that someone tried to find proof or bring an accusation, they disappeared and their family fell into ruin. 

5 years ago, another plantation was bought and a new neighbor knew what was awaiting him. He found a brash and reckless young man who boasted far more than his skills could back up. *Blaise Arceneau* talked a big talk, but it was all a lie.  In reality, he was a spoiled child from a family that had grown rich off the slave trade.  In the foolishness of youth, he ran away into a world that he was not prepared for to escape an arranged marriage that would bring his family the respectability that their money couldn't buy.  The plantation owner either believed Blaise or was desperate enough to not care and hired the young man to sneak into the cult's home and discover what gave them their fortune and steal it or destroy it. 

Luck was with Blaise as he snuck onto the plantation under the cover of night.  The cult members had drank deep of their perversions and were deeply unconscious.  Blaise managed to do what no other had done before and found an egg shaped diamond as large as a man's fist hovering in the basement of the cult. The diamond was the most beautiful sight that he had ever seen.  It seemed to pulse with an internal light.  In a daze, Blaise reached out to grab it.  His fingers only brushed the surface as an unseen cult member discovered him and clubbed him into unconsciousness.

He woke up as a slave without any control over his physical body, but completely and wholly aware of his actions and surroundings. For a year, his body was forced to work the plantation during the day.  At night, he was subjected to the wicked desires of the cult who controlled him like a puppet. Over the course of the year, he began to hear a whisper in his mind. It took months before the whisper was loud enough to be understood in his thoughts. The diamond had contained the trapped loa, and it had formed a connection to him when he touched its prison.  It had taken months for it to work its magic through the prison along the tether of their connection to speak with him and offer a proposal.

The loa could use its power and their connection to free the man, but he had to pledge to free the loa and bring vengeance to their captors. Every deal has a price.  The loa knew that its nature had been stunted and altered by the ritual that birthed and imprisoned it. It knew that it would have to have a vessel to survive until it could find a way to be what it was meant to be. Blaise would have to serve as that vessel. Filled with rage, he readily agreed. That night, the agreement was carried out and 
he snuck back into the basement.  The diamond grew warm in his hands as he felt a surge of energy enter his body.  His eyes closed to gather his senses.  When he opened them a moment later, the diamond was gone and he was no longer alone in his mind and body.

The rest of the evening saw the pact fulfilled.  Every cult member on the plantation was left dead.  The loa realizing that it was finally free took on a name,  *Libète*.  

The plantation slaves came to their sense shortly thereafter.  Gathering together, they knew they weren't truly free yet.  Some of the slaves had been pirates who had crossed the cult in a deal and wound up ensorcelled as slaves.  They presented a plan to truly free everyone.  A group of the strongest and most capable among them would sneak to Port au Prince and obtain a ship.  Fleeing along the coast, the team would send a runner to collect the ones who stayed behind and bring them to the ship.  It was mutually agreed that the final group would put the plantation to the torch as they left so no one else could profit from their enslavement.

Blaise was among those selected to go.  The pirates' captain was named *Langdon Seth*, and he had obviously done this before because the plan went perfectly.  The ship's crew had been knocked unconscious and tied up without an alarm being raised.  When they were a day away along the coast, they sent a runner to collect the others.  The runner, Theresa Harrington, returned to a bloodbath.  Every man, woman, and child that had stayed behind lay slaughtered in a monstrous and macbre pile.  Theresa fled and set alight everything she could as she went.  When she returned to the ship with her news, the crew set off as fast as it could.

Blaise did not know it, but Anton Fontaine had not been present during the prior few days events.  He was alive and his rage over his loss threatened to eclipse the heat of the sun.

Blaise spent the next four years sailing and working with the crew.  They christened their ship, *the Bloody Corsair*, and set out to raid and plunder every slaver they could find.  Blaise worked many jobs around the ship before finding himself apprenticed to the gunner, *Harwood 'Splinter' Barclay*.  Barclay was a mentor and friend that taught Blaise everything he knew including metal work as he helped Blaise make his holy symbol.

As they sailed, Blaise searched for information that could free Libète.  She believes that her parents could restore her to what she was meant to be.  After much searching, they found the place where Anton had first performed the ritual that created her.  Libète's first memory is seeing her parents bound to two diamond amulets worn by the cult's performers. She knew that the amulets could not still be holding her parents, but believes that the event should have left enough of their essence to enable her to discover their identity and track them down. She also knew that the cult left everything but her diamond cage behind so that it could not be used to trace them.  Knowing that this lead could free her, Blaise left the crew of the Bloody Corsair to run the lead down.

When they arrived at the location, they found it had already been looted. Asking around, they discovered that a band of fortune hunters had discovered and looted it years before. They kept following the rumors and reports trying to discover where the treasure might lie now. The final discovery pointed to a miserable truth. The twin diamond amulets had been a part of the treasure carried by _La Gloriosa del Mar_.

The search seemed hopeless until one evening, Blaise heard rumors of a crew talking about recovering the wreck.  Blaise needed to be on that crew.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] Great write-up! Plenty of juicy background elements I can tie NPCs into, a really evil Enemy who will definitely be put to "good" use", and an immediate reason to be in Nassau wanting to join the crew going after _La Gloriosa_. All the rules look to be in order too. Awesome.

You begin with Fame 2. (Fame and Renown are basically the same, but Fame interacts with more house rules in this campaign, and applies throughout the Caribbean)

Only thing left for me to ask is which option did you decide for your Magic Trinkets fortune? 2 selected/created by GM or 1 uncommon selected by you?

Once we figure that out, you're good to add Blaise to the Rogue's Gallery!

EDIT: Oh, about your "buckler shield"...if it's providing +2 AC, then it will follow the rules for standard shields, requiring an action to equip, etc. If you really want an ACTUAL buckler shield that is easily equipped without an action, then the AC bonus it provides should be reduced to +1.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Had a bit of a breakthrough at work today- now I just need to get everything typed up to submit. For the time being, I'm going to run with Flynn O'Rourke, drunken surgeon and accursed swordsman, assuming that the background passes muster (in this case, on a couple of levels). I'm going to save Half-Dead John as a back-up idea (though if possible I would like to get him recruited into the crew so he is established aboard ship if Flynn gets eaten by undead sharks or something- could happen).

To work!


----------



## Quickleaf

Undead sharks....?

*scribbling in GM journal*


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION]



Quickleaf said:


> You have all the leeway in the world in that regard!
> 
> 
> I'll let [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] field the first part of the question. My impression was "a couple years" since Katarina is 22.
> 
> As for the second part, absolutely! I think that's a great way to tie your character to the party. Blackheart being a renowned pirate with a legendary love of booty (specifically, but not exclusively, the golden kind), loyal to his crew and they to him, believed to be dead...




Sorry for the delay! My Mom had her hip replaced last week and is still in a rehab, so haven't had as much time at home as I would like. I have yet read your background but your build looks awesome. And great pic! I guess there are better options for guys, it took me forever to find a decent pic. 

I take it to be two years ago that Blackheart was "murdered" - Kat believes he was and QL has mentioned it's been two years, or that her daughter would be 2 so 2 1/2 or 3 years? I'm not totally clear on that part and it doesn't matter much to me.

Our two Old Salt's - Old Zef and Gunner - I believe both sailed under her father's flag. It would be simple enough for them to spot you and offer a spot on the ship. Use and abuse that as you wish  If you wish to have meshed backstories that works, or if I'm too late, that work too. Kat's always on the lookout for fresh bodies  



Quickleaf said:


> Only thing left for me to ask is which option did you decide for your Magic Trinkets fortune? 2 selected/created by GM or 1 uncommon selected by you?



  If I can give any advice DEFINITELY let the GM choose your magic trinkets!!


----------



## Matthan

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] Great write-up! Plenty of juicy background elements I can tie NPCs into, a really evil Enemy who will definitely be put to "good" use", and an immediate reason to be in Nassau wanting to join the crew going after _La Gloriosa_. All the rules look to be in order too. Awesome.
> 
> You begin with Fame 2. (Fame and Renown are basically the same, but Fame interacts with more house rules in this campaign, and applies throughout the Caribbean)
> 
> Only thing left for me to ask is which option did you decide for your Magic Trinkets fortune? 2 selected/created by GM or 1 uncommon selected by you?
> 
> Once we figure that out, you're good to add Blaise to the Rogue's Gallery!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, about your "buckler shield"...if it's providing +2 AC, then it will follow the rules for standard shields, requiring an action to equip, etc. If you really want an ACTUAL buckler shield that is easily equipped without an action, then the AC bonus it provides should be reduced to +1.




Argh!  I knew I had read somewhere a list of reskinned weapons and such, but I couldn't find it again.  I kept looking at the google doc and missed it.  Then, after you mentioned it, I thought to check the community page and there it is.  Yeah, I'll switch it to the buckler you outline.  I was actually arguing with myself about carrying a shield at all (how many pirates do you see with a shield in the movies, you know?), but thought a buckler would be a good compromise.  

*edit* Should be updated now.

As for the magic items, I'm going to go with two from the DM.  A pirate should have a soft spot for a gamble, right?

  [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION]

You're probably already doing this, but check out Quickleaf's Fortune rules.  It has the options to make an accursed immortal swordsman right out the gate (That's a good and an ill fortune pairing right there).


----------



## Matthan

pathfinderq1 said:


> Had a bit of a breakthrough at work today- now I just need to get everything typed up to submit. For the time being, I'm going to run with Flynn O'Rourke, drunken surgeon and accursed swordsman, assuming that the background passes muster (in this case, on a couple of levels). I'm going to save Half-Dead John as a back-up idea (though if possible I would like to get him recruited into the crew so he is established aboard ship if Flynn gets eaten by undead sharks or something- could happen).
> 
> To work!




I had a quick thought.  I know you're working out your background, but would it be easier narratively if our characters already knew each other when we enter the story?  Maybe something as simple as we both overheard the rumors at the tavern and decided to work together to get a piece of that treasure.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Matthan said:


> I had a quick thought.  I know you're working out your background, but would it be easier narratively if our characters already knew each other when we enter the story?  Maybe something as simple as we both overheard the rumors at the tavern and decided to work together to get a piece of that treasure.




Something like that might be workable- at this point, Flynn is likely to have some connection (albeit hardly recent) to Kat and Old Zef. Depending on how long Blaise has been on the island, we might have come in on the same ship- Flynn is likely to have arrived only recently, and has been (a bit uncharacteristically) keeping a low profile, with Captain Wallace in port (and, rumors say, a certain Sir D'Arcy on the island somewehere)...


----------



## Quickleaf

Flynn O'Rourke's a surgeon, right? And Blaise is an abolitionist pirate who himself escaped magical enslavement? Maybe Flynn removed a bullet from Blaise at one point, and they shared a bottle of scotch? Just ad-libbing!

I'll get back to you about those magic items [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION].


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] definitely one item will be this one, not sure about the other yet.

*Libeté’s Votive Buckler*
_Armor (buckler shield), uncommon_

Emblazoned with the symbol of Liberté, this metal buckler shield sports a flared edge and the inner face is engraved with Blaise’s oath to Libeté. It can be worn either on the sword hand or the free hand. When worn on the freehand it grants +1 AC and can be used to attack for 1d6 bludgeoning damage as an action. When worn on the sword hand it grants you advantage on checks to avoid being disarmed (or disadvantage on checks to disarm you).

In addition, when wielding the votive buckler, a cleric or paladin can use Channel Divinity thus:

*Libeté’s Touch:* As an action, you can strike shackles, manacles, or other metal bindings, and those bindings - along with any that are attached or of the same construction within 30 feet - are sundered and fall free.


----------



## Matthan

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]

Love the shield.  I haven't gotten much into magic items yet in the campaign that I run, but I had never thought of giving an additional option for Channel Divinity.  I have a paladin player that I need to remember that for.  That's a neat design that is flavorful and auto balances since it ties into an existing limited resource.  

Plus, now I want to find a way into the hold of a slave ship and start a prison break.

One note, I used Google translate to get a Haitian Creole translation for Freedom (after a lot of words either did not translate or translated into phrases).  Anyway, the translation is Libète with no "r".  The "r" sound makes it to similar to English though they obviously have a cognate relationship (liberty).  That's my nit picky comment.  I promise it won't be a habit.

I updated my character post to reflect the magic item and blocked it off to help with scrolling.  I'm excited to jump in soon.  I've been daydreaming pirates for the last few days now.

 [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION]

I like Quickleaf's suggestion about you digging a bullet out of me at some point in the past.  It's a minor detail that doesn't need to be worked into either of our 'official' backgrounds, but gives us an initial relationship to skip past several posts of introduction to each other whenever we meet up.  Whatever the details are (were we in a fight together, drunken brawl gone wrong, etc...), I'm cool with just developing as it comes up in play (maybe just off handed remarks to 'that time in Tortuga').  Does that sound cool to you?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] I'm going to fast-forward you thru the transport of D'avard to the Colonial Hotel. du Tourbillon plans to cast a particular spell on him, which you can choose to be present or absent for, and then will return D'avard to your custody or over to the Nassau "authorities" (Blackbeard's men) as you desire.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Matthan said:


> I like Quickleaf's suggestion about you digging a bullet out of me at some point in the past.  It's a minor detail that doesn't need to be worked into either of our 'official' backgrounds, but gives us an initial relationship to skip past several posts of introduction to each other whenever we meet up.  Whatever the details are (were we in a fight together, drunken brawl gone wrong, etc...), I'm cool with just developing as it comes up in play (maybe just off handed remarks to 'that time in Tortuga').  Does that sound cool to you?




That sounds fine to me, with the caveat that any interactions with Flynn in the Caribbean would have been more than fifteen years ago, or with the last month or so. More recent probably works better- since we are both wanted by the English it might have been during a British raid on a pirate den; in the ensuing chaos we went our separate ways, but it was recent enough for us both to go "You, again?' at next meeting...


----------



## pathfinderq1

*Where we are, for now (Flynn's background, part 1)*

So I have the first part of Flynn's background ready for review- it covers up until 15 years ago, at which point he disappeared from the Caribbean until a month or so ago. What WAS he up to? That is at the heart of the next round of questions.

A. Would people prefer a more skill-focused, cerebral sort of character, or a more physical type? For a physical character, would we want another swordsman, or with the loss of Barrington would a gunman be better? I have all three versions basically built, but the background histories are a bit different to explain the different concentrations.

[sblock= Version 1, the 'Shepherd Book' analog] In this version, Flynn sought solace in both booze and faith- he spent years wandering the world, visiting holy sites and learning Important Truths. As an Old Salt/Immortal, he would have the backgrounds of Sailor/Pirate and Hermit/Pilgrim, with a discovery related to the universal nature of the divine, and the forces arrayed against Man and God. Bard 3 (Lore)/Cleric 1 (Knowledge, and drawing upon both Loas and all the Gods of the Book). Heavily skills-focused, and both a surgeon and a Healer. Whiskey-based holy water FTW! [/sblock]

[sblock= Version 2a, "By the gun"] In this version, he wandered a sailor and surgeon, but honed his skill with firearms. Backgrounds are Sailor/Pirate and Sage- physician, with the Armed to the Teeth fortune and Firearms expert. Classes would be Ranger 3 (Swashbuckler)/Pirate 1/Bard 0. [/sblock]

[sblock= Version 2b, "By the sword"] In this form, he built his skills as a swordsman, as well as a surgeon. Backgrounds are, again, Sailor/pirate and Sage- physician, but with Swordsman school instead of Armed to the Teeth. Classes likely Bard 3 (Swashbuckler)/Rogue 1/Fighter 0. [/sblock]

[sblock= all three versions] All three versions have both Medicine and Surgeon's tools, among other skills. Common fortunes are: Immortal (Good), Enemy- Sir D'Arcy (Ill; he wants to learn my secret by dissecting me), Wanted- English (Ill, and I wear the Pirate brand), Old Salt (Mixed- I am over 60, though I look less than half that), and Affliction- festering wound (from the DMG table, with the caveat that magical healing is needed to fix the HP loss, but does not cure the condition). Probably has Whiskey Johnny as well (drinking keeps Haunted in check); in the past he had both Casanova and Notoriety. Not enough slots left over for Trinkets, I think. Also has a minor (no game effect fortune for 'Left-handed', and a lesser version of Wastrel, applying mostly to clothes and alcohol). [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Oops, ran out of room there.  Here is the actual background, so far (up to 15 years ago):

[sblock= Flynn's story, Part 1: "The curse of the Aztec Queen"] 

*History:* Flynn was born in a small fishing village in northern Ireland. Most of the villagers earned their living from the sea- Flynn was helping on his parents’ fishing boat almost before he could walk. Recruiters for the Royal Navy visited the village fairly often, and it was no surprise that Flynn shipped to sea as a powder monkey at the age of eight. From the first, he was clever and good with his hands- in a short time he was tasked as an assistant to the ship’s surgeon, a half-drunk ex-Jesuit. By 12, he was a full-fledged apprentice, and he left the Navy for good at 15, when his mentor mustered out. Master and student spent 4 more years on a variety of merchant and explorer vessels, until old ‘Father’ Callahan passed away. 

       By twenty, Flynn was acting Second Surgeon for an expedition deep into the jungles of the Yucatan, in search of a legendary ‘Lost’ elven city. They found far more than they bargained for- most of the expedition was wiped out by savage elves that seemed to appear from thin air; Flynn and a few others were captured. Even after torture, Flynn, a budding Casanova, attracted the attention of the eladrin queen; over the course of months leading to a planned mass ritual sacrifice, Flynn and E’Suvarion fell deeply in love. At the very last, the queen botched the finale of the ritual, returning Flynn’s heart to his chest. “As your heart bleeds, you will remember me, and I will remember you- FOREVER,” she sang, sealing what had been a gaping hole in his chest- though it left a burned brand in the shape of her slender hand. The failed ritual bound their two life-forces together, but it was a disaster for the eladrin, as the city and all its inhabitants faded into the Feywild, probably forever. Flynn (horribly scarred) and a few others were left alone in the jungle and barely escaped to be picked up by a merchant ship making a stop to take on fresh water.
       After recovery, Flynn returned to his work, serving as surgeon aboard a succession of ships- it was during this time that he began to seek solace in a bottle. After a few years he found himself back in Ireland, in the port city of Belfast. Seeking some extra money, he began teaching a young Halfling ‘nobleman’ (Sir D’Arcy Hailstone-Millstone) the basics of surgery and medicine. It didn’t take long for Flynn to be back at sea as part of the budding naturalist’s entourage- and it didn’t take long for the group to run into trouble on a jungle island. It took even less time for the expedition to disintegrate when D’Arcy abandoned them to save his own skin- but by then Flynn was glad to get away from the disturbing little fellow.
       Five more years passed- by then Flynn had begun to notice that he had aged hardly at all since that fateful day in the jungle- but the pain, and the memories, were still as fresh as if it had been yesterday. Whiskey helped, and Flynn was still a gambler and a Casanova of nearly legendary appetite- though no other woman could compare to his lost eladrin lover. After a terrible storm sunk his ship, Flynn found himself adrift with a few others in a small boat- they were soon ‘rescued’ by a passing vessel, the Heart of the Seas, captained by the pirate Blackheart (who was actually looking for a few new crewmen- and as luck would have it, a new surgeon).
       That was twenty-five years ago- and since then, Flynn has considered himself a pirate, rather than a regular sailor. He served on Blackheart’s crew for 5 years, and was there when the pirate captain took an exotic ‘princess’ as his own. Though it pains him to this day, Flynn was also the ship’s surgeon who failed as a midwife- and though he would never admit it, he feels that Inka’s death was at least partially his fault. He stayed aboard the ship for two more years, though alcohol and guilt made the time blur.
       After another storm, the ship was desperate for supplies- desperate enough for Blackheart to make port on an island held by the English; he hoped to resupply and get away before any English ships could reach the island to capture him. While Blackheart and the Heart of the seas did manage to escape, it was a close call- and several of his crew were left behind, including Flynn (who was found by the English soldiers, lying in a drunken stupor on a tavern floor). Without any hard evidence, the local judge wouldn’t sentence the men to hang, but they were branded as pirates and imprisoned. Two days later, the entire group escaped, led by Flynn- it was during the course of the escape that he earned the nickname he wears to this day; what was planned as a small fire for a distraction accidentally reached the fort’s powder magazine- part of the town was leveled and several British ships in the harbor were set ablaze, including nearly new warship which burned to the waterline. After the escape, Flynn sailed a pirate for a few more years- though never again did he cross paths with Blackheart…
      [/sblock]


----------



## Queenie

Fabulous back story [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION]! Love it. It also gives you an easy in with the crew, Katerina wouldn't remember you but the two Old Salts (or at least one in Old Zef not sure if [MENTION=6781406]Unsung[/MENTION] is still with us) would most likely still remember you. 

Right now Katerina is the only "fighter" if you want to call her that, she can shoot and use a sword, but she is firstly a rogue (Rogue3/Fighter1). Old Zef has magic, as does Nia.  Badouin is still mysterious, I believe du Tourbillon mentioned him keeping books but I'm pretty sure he knows his way around a fight.  It looks like Blaise will be able to fight. 

Generally I'm all for picking characters that make you happiest. [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] is a fantastic writer and I am sure he will work the game around whatever you choose, character wise. We can always hire whatever positions we don't fill as our characters!


----------



## pathfinderq1

*Flynn 'the Firebrand'*

Getting started on this- I'll be filling in the various sections as I have time, and I will post again once I'm done. Since both Blaise and Etienne are strong in melee, I ended up focused on ranged combat- though Flynn can handle himself in melee as well.

>The basics:
-Flynn James O'Rourke ("the Firebrand", also travels under the alias of James Callahan)
-Human (Irish); male; CG (Neutral tendencies)
-Bard 3 (Swashbuckler)/Pirate 1/Ranger 0
-Backgrounds: Sailor (Pirate), Sage (Physician)
-Ship's role: Surgeon (etc.)

[sblock= Fortunes and Background Traits] 
>Good fortunes: Immortal, Armed to the teeth
>Ill fortunes: Enemy (Sir D'Arcy), Wanted (English), Affliction (Festering wound, see notes in Discussion)
>Mixed fortunes: Old Salt, Whiskey Johnny

[sblock= Fortunes discussion, including past and lesser fortunes]
> Over the years, Flynn has seen his share of Fortunes come and go. In his younger, more active days he had Casanova and Notoriety (which might still live in some people's memories). While he is still a Whiskey Johnny, he no longer has the Vice- alcohol- though he still often ACTS as if he does; he certainly has a taste for fine booze. He has also been a Wastrel, and still has a fondness for good clothing and the comforts of life, though not quite so much compulsion. His sharp tongue and use of sarcasm and insult have tempered from the days when he had Fighting Words as well. He also USED to have Contacts, but most of them are dead, or retired, or have otherwise moved on- currently this is represented by his 'Ear to the wind' background feature.
>Because of his past, any attempts to identify his Fortunes (or otherwise read his personality) will show him as having some level of the following: Casanova, Notoriety, Vice- alcohol, Wastrel, Fighting words.  
>In terms of active Fortunes: He is not fully Immortal, he just ages at an elven pace (roughly one year for every 5-10 actual years passing). Sir D'Arcy is an Enemy because he has figured out that Flynn ages very slowly- and wants to dissect him to find out why; he is keeping the secret though, as he wants that secret for himself alone- and he has a habit of popping up in the oddest places (like that time in Peru...). He is (still) wanted by the English, and wears the Pirate brand on his right forearm.
>His Affliction as an Old Salt is the reminder of his narrow escape from the eladrin. Starting with the Festering Wound injury from the DMG, it is further defined by its permanence- in this case ONLY magical healing can fix the daily HP drain, and nothing is known which can cure the wound. 
[/sblock]

>Background traits:
-Personality trait 1: I am driven by a wanderlust that led me away from home- and all around the world.
-Personality trait 2: I have a taste for exotic things (alcohol, foods, and women), and an appreciation of quality merchandise.
-Ideal: (People) I help the people who help me- that's what keeps us alive. If I spare a little kindness to those in need, perhaps the favor will be returned when I need it.
-Bond: Obligation (I owe my life to Blackheart- and though I might never admit it, I feel I owe Katerina a life debt as well, for the loss of her mother)
-Flaw: I'll never fully trust anyone other than myself.
[/sblock]

[sblock= Mechanical details/CRUNCH]
-Speed: 30 feet
-Initiative: +4
-Passive Perception: 
-Senses: normal
-Hit Points: 32 (8+5+5+6+8 CON)
-AC: 15 (DEX +3, Unarmored defense +2)
-Melee attack: +5 (cutlass, whip, or dagger; Finesse)
-Ranged attack: +7 (pistol)
-Spell attack: +5 or DC 13

>Stats:
-STR 11 (+0)
-CON 14 (+2)
-DEX 17 (+3, save +5)(+1 human)
-INT 12 (+1)
-WIS 13 (+1)(+1 human)
-CHA 16 (+3, save +5)
-Roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/38409/

>Feats: 
-Firearms expert (human bonus)
-Next: ASI (Dex/Wis)(At Bard 4)

>Skills:
-Acrobatics +3
-Animal handling +1
-Arcana +1
-Athletics +2P
-Deception +5P
-History +1
-Insight +3P
-Intimidation +3
-Investigation +3P
-Medicine +5P (expert)
-Nature +3P
-Perception +3P
-Performance +3
-Persuasion +5P
-Religion +1
-Sleight of hand +3
-Stealth +3
-Survival +3P
*Jack of all trades adds +1 to stat checks that don't have Proficiency (not included above)

>Tool Proficiencies: Vehicles (water), Surgeon's tools (Expert), Herbalism kit, Musical instrument (x3; Fife, drum, violin)
>Seafarer's tricks (3): Mariner's Lore, Merchant, Dead reckoning (Next: Sea legs, Issue commands)
>Languages: Common (English), Irish, Spanish, Latin, Thieves Cant
>Racial abilities (Variant human):
-Size is Medium; Speed 30 feet
-Ability score increase: +1 to any 2 stats (DEX, WIS)
-Languages: Common (English), and one extra language (+campaign bonus)
-Gain one extra trained skill
-Gain one feat at level 1.

>Class Abilities (Bard):
-Proficiencies: DEX, CHA saves; any 3 skills; 3 musical instruments; Light armor; Simple weapons, Pistol, Rapier, short sword.
-Bardic inspiration: +1d6, 3x/day
-Jack of all trades: Add half of proficiency bonus to non-proficient ability checks (includes Initiative)
-Song of rest: +1d6 HP after short rest
-Bard path: Swashbuckler (2 Seafarers tricks, Unarmored defense)
-Expertise: 2 proficient skills (Medicine, Surgeon's tools)
-Bardic spell-casting: Uses CHA; Spells known= 6, +2 cantrips; Vicious mockery, Prestidigitation; Charm Person, Command, Healing Word, Thunderwave; Lesser restoration, Suggestion

>Class Abilities (Pirate MC):
-Add Proficiencies: Martial weapons, 1 skill from class list
-Thieves Cant (Add extra language)
-Piratical versatility: 1 bonus Seafarer's trick
-Fighting style: Archery/firearms
-HP: +1d10 (6)

>Background- Sailor (pirate)
-Skill proficiencies: Athletics, Perception
-Tool/language proficiencies: Vehicles (water), Surgeon's tools (shipboard trade)
-Feature: Wanderer (From Outlander)- I've sailed all around the world and lived to tell the tale

>Background- Sage (physician)
-Skill proficiencies: Medicine, Investigation
-Tool/language proficiencies: Herbalism kit, Language (Latin)
-Feature: Ear to the wind (From Noble- Gentleman Adventurer)- a skilled doctor (not just a "sawbones") has access to nearly every class of person, and you wouldn't believe the amount of gossip they hear...
[/sblock]

[sblock= Description, History, and Personality/FLUFF] 
>Description: Flynn is a mostly unremarkable looking man- fairly handsome, but nothing special; his only unusual feature is his hair, which is a bright reddish-gold. He is just under average height with a build that is just a bit too lean to be a true swordsman. He appears to be in his late 20s, and has sharp features and pale skin (which never seems to burn)- perhaps a hint of some elven blood in his ancestry (not so unusual a thing in Ireland, after all). He has dark grey eyes, and usually maintains a well-trimmed mustache and goatee. Most of the time he wears a pleasant smile, though it is often a bit lopsided- perhaps that has to do with the nearly ever-present bottle of whiskey in his hand. He tends to dress in the plain but respectable fashion of a merchant ship officer- boots, fitted trousers, ruffled shirt, and embroidered vest, with a wide sash belt. If the weather requires it, he wears a plain dark-colored coat and a wide-brimmed hat. He usually wears a cravat or neckerchief as well- the overall impression is one of a polished and perhaps respectable gentleman, though certainly no dandy. A leather surgeon's satchel is almost always close at hand, and while he wears a cutlass and at least two knives, he is more noticeable for carrying a number of pistols- usually at least four of them.

>Personality: Flynn has a good heart (ha, ha!), especially by pirate standards- but he keeps it concealed beneath armor wrought of cynicism and sarcasm. He is slow to trust, but tries hard to keep his word and be trustworthy himself- it is easier now that he has learned to control his passions, his temper, and his tongue; in his younger days he was a firebrand in more ways than one. He has seen more senseless violence than most, and as a physician he hates to see more; this is not to say he hates violence- just the random violence or needless cruelty. As a surgeon, he knows that sometimes one must cut to cure- and one well-timed shot can save years of trouble. He values the finer things in life, especially food and alcohol, and he is quite well-educated- he enjoys reading, and holding conversation on a variety of intellectual topics.

*>History:* Flynn was born in a small fishing village in northern Ireland. Most of the villagers earned their living from the sea- Flynn was helping on his parents’ fishing boat almost before he could walk. Recruiters for the Royal Navy visited the village fairly often, and it was no surprise that Flynn shipped to sea as a powder monkey at the age of eight. From the first, he was clever and good with his hands- in a short time he was tasked as an assistant to the ship’s surgeon, a half-drunk ex-Jesuit. By 12, he was a full-fledged apprentice, and he left the Navy for good at 15, when his mentor mustered out. Master and student spent 4 more years on a variety of merchant and explorer vessels, until old ‘Father’ Callahan passed away. 

      By twenty, Flynn was acting Second Surgeon for an expedition deep into the jungles of the Yucatan, in search of a legendary ‘Lost’ elven city. They found far more than they bargained for- most of the expedition was wiped out by savage elves that seemed to appear from thin air; Flynn and a few others were captured. Even after torture, Flynn, a budding Casanova, attracted the attention of the eladrin queen; over the course of months leading to a planned mass ritual sacrifice, Flynn and E’Suvarion fell deeply in love. At the very last, the queen botched the finale of the ritual, returning Flynn’s heart to his chest. “As your heart bleeds, you will remember me, and I will remember you- FOREVER,” she sang, sealing what had been a gaping hole in his chest- though it left a burned brand in the shape of her slender hand. The failed ritual bound their two life-forces together, but it was a disaster for the eladrin, as the city and all its inhabitants faded into the Feywild, probably forever. Flynn (horribly scarred) and a few others were left alone in the jungle and barely escaped to be picked up by a merchant ship making a stop to take on fresh water.

    After recovery, Flynn returned to his work, serving as surgeon aboard a succession of ships- it was during this time that he began to seek solace in a bottle. After a few years he found himself back in Ireland, in the port city of Belfast. Seeking some extra money, he began teaching a young Halfling ‘nobleman’ (Sir D’Arcy Hailstone-Millstone) the basics of surgery and medicine. It didn’t take long for Flynn to be back at sea as part of the budding naturalist’s entourage- and it didn’t take long for the group to run into trouble on a jungle island. It took even less time for the expedition to disintegrate when D’Arcy abandoned them to save his own skin- but by then Flynn was glad to get away from the disturbing little fellow.

    Five more years passed- by then Flynn had begun to notice that he had aged hardly at all since that fateful day in the jungle- but the pain, and the memories, were still as fresh as if it had been yesterday. Whiskey helped, and Flynn was still a gambler and a Casanova of nearly legendary appetite- though no other woman could compare to his lost eladrin lover. After a terrible storm sunk his ship, Flynn found himself adrift with a few others in a small boat- they were soon ‘rescued’ by a passing vessel, the Heart of the Seas, captained by the pirate Blackheart (who was actually looking for a few new crewmen- and as luck would have it, a new surgeon).

     That was twenty-five years ago- and since then, Flynn has considered himself a pirate, rather than a regular sailor. He served on Blackheart’s crew for 5 years, and was there when the pirate captain took an exotic ‘princess’ as his own. Though it pains him to this day, Flynn was also the ship’s surgeon who failed as a midwife- and though he would never admit it, he feels that Inka’s death was at least partially his fault. He stayed aboard the ship for two more years, though alcohol and guilt made the time blur.
      After another storm, the ship was desperate for supplies- desperate enough for Blackheart to make port on an island held by the English; he hoped to resupply and get away before any English ships could reach the island to capture him. While Blackheart and the Heart of the seas did manage to escape, it was a close call- and several of his crew were left behind, including Flynn (who was found by the English soldiers, lying in a drunken stupor on a tavern floor). Without any hard evidence, the local judge wouldn’t sentence the men to hang, but they were branded as pirates and imprisoned. Two days later, the entire group escaped, led by Flynn- it was during the course of the escape that he earned the nickname he wears to this day. What was planned as a small fire for a distraction accidentally reached the fort’s powder magazine- part of the town was leveled and several British ships in the harbor were set ablaze, including a nearly new warship which burned to the waterline. After the escape, Flynn sailed a pirate for a few more years- though never again did he cross paths with Blackheart…

>That was 1692 (20 years ago, for a 1712 game start)
 By the beginning of 1694, Flynn was in Corunna, Spain- not _quite _spying on the English ships of the so-called ‘Spanish Expedition’. He was involved in arranging Henry Every’s mutiny aboard the Charles II- intending to aid the mutiny, he was caught aboard ship when they were forced to flee the port. Under his frequent alias of “James Callahan”, he served with Every aboard the Fancy through 1695. During the infamous capture of the Mughal treasure ship Ganj-i-sawai, Flynn was among the wounded, and so was in no condition to protest the brutality and torture which followed the ship’s capture. When the Fancy made port in Bourbon afterwards, Flynn was one of the many sailors who left the ship’s company, disgusted by what he had seen- so he was no longer aboard when the Fancy returned to Nassau in 1696. Instead by then, he was back in the pirate trade in the Indian Ocean. By 1700, though, he had settled on a small island in Dutch-controlled territory (near what is now Singapore; “clearly you’ve never been to Singapore”). The island boasted a single small village, but it was often used as an exchange point for local pirates and smugglers, and as a fresh-water stop. Flynn ran the local tavern (though it barely merited the name), and practiced his medical skills upon visiting sailors in need. He managed to bring many of his wilder habits under control over the years, and fed his wanderlust with the tales of visiting ships. Between native raiders and feuding crews, he also developed quite notable skills with a pistol- he practiced that nearly as often as his surgery...  

     Ten years of relative peace came to a crashing end when a pirate crew made port with the latest rumors from the Caribbean (already months old by then)- the notorious pirate Blackheart had been killed, and his ship and crew taken. More amazingly, Blackheart’s daughter, a pirate in her own right had managed to escape with the survivors of her father’s crew. What followed was a very long night (during which he drunk more than he had in years), but then Flynn left his island retreat. After all these years, he knew he had a chance to pay back his old debts of conscience. Making his way back to the Caribbean took more than a year, though, and tracking down Katerina added to that- especially while avoiding the English authorities…

      [/sblock]

[sblock= Equipment]
>Surgeon's satchel (Backpack, Surgeon's kit, Healer's kit x2, Herbalism kit)
>Pistol (x2, from Armed to the teeth)
>Silver bullets (x12; Armed to the teeth)
>Cutlass (scimitar)
>Dagger (x3)
>Whip
>Pistol (x2)
-Powder horn (24 shots)
-Bullets (x48)
-Fife (flute)
-Scholar's pack (book is a Bible)
-Mess kit
-Bedroll
-Steel mirror
-Pocket flask ("The good stuff")
-Signal whistle
-Waterskin
-Traveler's clothes (3 sets)
-Belt pouch (x3)
-Bottle of rum (x4)
-Shot glasses (x6)
-Satchel (For booze and guns; includes basic cleaning kit)
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

A few random questions, as I hammer out the last details here and there:
1. Captain Read Wallace- is he English (or, as a privateer, has he worked for the English)? Just curious
2. Spellcasting: At this point, I'm thinking of Flynn very much as an 'instinctive' sort of caster, rather than a dedicated student of the arcane; in particular, he is probably NOT going to have the Ritual Caster feature of most bards- it looks like we have that covered, but I figured I ought to mention it.
3. Spellcasting 2: Would it be alright for him to have the spell Command from the cleric list, but as a bard/CHA spell? It would be very much in keeping with his casting style.
4. Powder: How many shots does a powder horn supply? At 35 gp a pop, this is going to be a serious investment, especially as a gun combat specialist.

>OR: I could just scrap the whole thing and go for Halfling (reskinned as preternaturally intelligent monkey) Rogue- perhaps a pirate cursed into monkey-dom... (j/k; or could join my stable of back-up characters)


----------



## pathfinderq1

About 90% done with the sheet- including completed background. To do list includes: 
1. Details from previous questions post (and finalized spell list)
2. Add Ideal, Flaw, and Personality write-up
3. Finish race and class features write-up

Of particular note:
1. The Discussion of Fortunes- both the ones he has now, and those that he has had in the past
2. Details of his backgrounds, especially the features associated with them (NOT the ones from the PHB)


----------



## Quickleaf

pathfinderq1 said:


> A few random questions, as I hammer out the last details here and there:
> 1. Captain Read Wallace- is he English (or, as a privateer, has he worked for the English)? Just curious



English privateer, yes.



> 2. Spellcasting: At this point, I'm thinking of Flynn very much as an 'instinctive' sort of caster, rather than a dedicated student of the arcane; in particular, he is probably NOT going to have the Ritual Caster feature of most bards- it looks like we have that covered, but I figured I ought to mention it.
> 3. Spellcasting 2: Would it be alright for him to have the spell Command from the cleric list, but as a bard/CHA spell? It would be very much in keeping with his casting style.



Sure, that's fine.



> 4. Powder: How many shots does a powder horn supply? At 35 gp a pop, this is going to be a serious investment, especially as a gun combat specialist.



About 24 shots worth of powder. Main purpose of a powder horn is to keep your powder dry.



> >OR: I could just scrap the whole thing and go for Halfling (reskinned as preternaturally intelligent monkey) Rogue- perhaps a pirate cursed into monkey-dom... (j/k; or could join my stable of back-up characters)



As long as it's not a ninja-pirate-zombie-robot monkey.


----------



## pathfinderq1

At this point, Flynn should be ready to go.

Avast, ye swabs!


----------



## pathfinderq1

Quickleaf said:


> As long as it's not a ninja-pirate-zombie-robot monkey.




So let's see:
1. Warforged, reskinned a robo-gorilla (That is kind of like a monkey, right?). Or maybe the home-brewed 'Scout' warforged, as a regular-sized monkey-bot (perhaps Prussian gnomish clockwork)
2. Sailor (pirate) Background
3. Monk- path of Shadow (ninja)
4. Ex-zombie mixed Fortune

Done! Perhaps a gnomish engineer, cursed by a voodou Priestess so that his soul was entrapped inside his clockwork monkey creation- he escaped 'zombie-like' mental enslavement with the aid of a mysterious and shadowy stranger from the far East, and has taken to sea to earn his fortune. Ook, Ook!

even more j/k. The Halfling idea actually merits further thought...


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] Nice! The background looks great! Rules stuff looks in order to me. I like how Flynn sort of "created" Sir D'Arcy (good way to repurpose an existing villain), and his connection to Henry Every is a nice touch. Since he was aboard the Fancy during the capture of the Mughal treasure ship Ganj-i-sawai, he may have crossed paths with Badouin (NPC manservant of du Tourbillon) as well.

 [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] and [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] Great work on the characters. Would you post the finished versions to our Rogues' Gallery? http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?376593-Spell-amp-Crossbones-Rogues-Gallery

 [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] I'm still thinking what the other magic trinket for Blaise will be, but feel free to encourage me with ideas.

I'd like everyone to sound off on how you think Blaise and Flynn should join the party?


----------



## Queenie

Katerina fully intends to visit a tavern after we debug the ship. She could even take a breather beforehand if that works


----------



## Matthan

Would it be possible for Blaise to have found out that the group was angling for the ship and try to meet them there and offer to help the exorcism for a spot on the crew?


----------



## Queenie

We have the most public "secret" plots to get a ship ever! Rofl

Whatever works for you guys is fine by me. As I mentioned we can stop in the tavern and you can overhear / assume / follow us to your hearts delight.


----------



## Matthan

I haven't read to the part where you negotiate for the ship yet. I know the initial tavern scene would have certainly got the gossips going. Anyway, given the time it takes to complete a scene, I would prefer to get folded in before the ship excursion.  That's my thoughts at least.


----------



## Queenie

Makes sense. We're finishing up with Davard, then tavern to eat quickly, then get our ship. Is that cool with everyone? Other plans / things we need to do in there?


----------



## pathfinderq1

As for Flynn's entry, my thought would be that he arrived on the island a day or so ago, and has been doing some basic checking around- local rumor mill, that sort of thing. He is quite pleased to have finally tracked Kat down, but wanted to know the lay of the land before making his approach. While the exact object of the mission might not be known, it probably is known that Kat is seeking a crew. There are, after all, at least two groups that have been recruited already, and I don't think the drunken Latvians are likely to be too closemouthed. It is, therefore, likely that Flynn is at the Blackreef tavern, waiting. (For a suitable moment, of course...)

BTW, weren't you all going to meet Blackbeard sometime soon, to try to negotiate a 'change of ownership' for the Coral Curse. I thought I saw something like that (and that he might be at the tavern, tonight)- but there was, after all, A LOT of stuff to read through. Perhaps it might be good to gain official ownership before dealing with the bad mojo...


----------



## Matthan

I genuinely assumed the conversation with Blackbeard had happened, but I hadn't read it yet.  I don't want to be demanding as the new guy, but I also don't want to derail the narrative to much in introduction. I would prefer if we could find a way to get Blaise with the group and develop the party dynamic through the next scene interactions instead of dedicating a specific scene to introducing and hiring.  Maybe he's interacting with Blackbeard somehow or interested in the ship for another reason. That's my personal thought though. If the party would prefer a tavern scene, I'm good with that.  I just don't want to be the cause of any narrative slow down when the group is making progress.


----------



## Quickleaf

There may have been talk about wanting to clear the djab (dark spirit) first and use that as a bargaining chip with Blackbeard for why he should transfer ownership to the PCs.

Though I can't speak for [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] and [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] as to their thoughts.


----------



## Matthan

I thought about it some more and I think I have a better way of explaining my thought.  I am approaching this in terms of scenes.  Right now, there are at least three scenes that need to happen: Blaise intro, Flynn intro, and Ship or Blackbeard.  I would prefer to combine those scenes if at all possible. 

I would think it would be easier to negotiate with Blackbeard if the ship was still haunted so that he thinks that he is pulling one over on the team.  In fact, if he thinks the ship has little value to him due to the haunting, we might be able to persuade him to offer the ship in trade for a service on the island (maybe there is someone hiding out that owes him some money or similar).  If we present him an offer where he thinks he is coming out far ahead (especially if he views the ship at present as a lost cause or more trouble than it's worth) we might be able to get a bargain even if we're confident that we can work it to our advantage. If the ship is already exorcised, then the ship has more value to Blackbeard and hurts our chances to allow him to think that he is cheating us.

I'll support whichever path the team wants.  If you're ok with combining scenes, we can either have Blaise visiting Blackbeard (maybe looking for a little work or just finishing a job) or if the ship first, maybe Blaise has been hired by Blackbeard to clear the spirit as a lark (since Blackbeard wouldn't believe him capable of the feat).  

I think with Flynn since he already has such a great hook to the party, it might be easiest to have him looking for Katarina and finding them during the next scene.


----------



## Shayuri

Yes. Nia's said to Katerina we should get the ship from it's current owner -before- the curse is lifted.

I know we visited Blackbeard though, and I can't recall how it went. I'll have to look it up.

But basically, she wanted Kat to get the ship...with Blackbeard thinking he was hosing us with a cursed ship we can't use...and then clear the curse and go laughing off into the sunset.


----------



## Quickleaf

Actually  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], you all didn't visit Blackbeard yet. Trust me, I have something planned for that meeting that's very memorable. You would remember clearly if you'd visited him.

Sounds like the plan is: 
(1) decide what to do with D'avard now that du Tourbillon's done with him
(2) swing by Blackreef's tavern for a meal and much needed siesta, meet Flynn
(3) arrange meet with Blackbeard to discuss _The Coral Curse_ and taking ownership, meet Blaise
(4) exorcise the dark spirit haunting _The Coral Curse_


----------



## Shayuri

Ah, thank goodness.

Okay, well, as for D'avard, Nia still wants to have him handy as a potential sacrifice to lure the djab out.


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> Ah, thank goodness.
> 
> Okay, well, as for D'avard, Nia still wants to have him handy as a potential sacrifice to lure the djab out.




Yep! One thing I mentioned but not sure if it got lost in the many, many pages of OOC... djabs can't be summoned in daylight, being creatures of darkness. So either the summoning would have to take place in the ship's hold or else during the evening.


----------



## Shayuri

Yep, I remember that. It's why Nia kind of wanted to get all this stuff done last night. 

But things and stuff happened, and that's fine. We've got some work to do before we're ready for the rituals anyway.


----------



## Quickleaf

It's the weekend! Yah!!!

Just wanted to make sure ya'll didn't miss my post IC: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...bones/page67&p=6730224&viewfull=1#post6730224


----------



## peterka99

Do you introduce the 2 new players Out of the main thread actually ?


----------



## trilobite

Hey Everyone, nice to see a Skull and Bones inspired game going on! I will have to read this one over.


----------



## Shayuri

Speaking of which...is it me we're waiting on?

After reading the thread again, I have this slowly dawning horror that it might have been me. 

Anyway, working on a post of sorts. We're not doing the ritual right away, so I dunno if I can I can advance things much, but I will see if I can get things started up again.


----------



## Trogdor1992

This looks very interesting, are you still recruiting?  And what are the bond/fortunes about?


----------



## Sezarious

I would like to play a Fighter/Warlock, who is obsessed with his pirate image and wants to become as infamous as possible without ACTUALLY being mean.  His "Pirate" alter ego is his false identity as a background feature.

True Neutral, normally, he avoids breaking any rules, but when he puts on his hat and eyepatch, he becomes Pot-eye the Pirate!


----------



## peterka99

Ql: since there is no activity for 3 weeks, please fast forward to new pcs intro...


----------



## Matthan

I just wanted to chime in that I'm still interested in playing in the game if it's continuing.  Have more folks dropped out?


----------



## Queenie

So... neither Jon or I have gotten ANY ENW notifications! My mom had surgery, then rehab, she's losing her house so when rehab was done she moved into our house. Needless to say we've been super busy! Sometime over the last day or so it's calmed down somewhat Fenris and I had the conversation "Hey, what happened to our games?" 

Good question. 

We are still here and will get caught up in the next few days. Huge apologies!!


----------



## peterka99

Hi! I would like to continue this game even if Out of the Abyss seems to be the new Quickleaf's project. Anyone interested ?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

[waves from corner]  

Hi, guys.  I know QL's doing the Night Below for his tabletop game at home, but I wasn't aware he's also got an OotA game going.  Is that here on this board, or elsewhere?  I hope you don't mean my OotA game,   [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION].  If the latter, I can confirm that QL is cameoing as an NPC in my game, but his role is limited to just the cameo appearance (though, absolutely, I tried to woo him to full-time play because he's so stinkin' excellent!), and on an intermittent basis.  I do not at all expect his cameo in my game to interfere with his ability to participate fully in this game.  QL's an amazing DM, and Spell and Crossbones remains a wonderful game.

Best,
Wendy


----------



## peterka99

Oh! Fine! I did not read the thread long enough.. I hope you are fine , CB !  I miss Kid as well !


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Doing just dandy, thanks.  And thanks for the kind word about Kid.  He's one of my favorite characters I ever made.  But then pretty much every character in Spell and Crossbones is hella amazing.


----------



## Shayuri

Does that mean this game is officially kaput?


----------



## Matthan

I'm still up for joining in.  I'll even move up my introduction if it'll help.  I can fall through a ceiling whenever you like.


----------



## Queenie

I'll check in here too. [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] let us know if the game is still on and I'll get posting!!


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION]

I do intend to keep the game going for a while to come, yes! 

If you look at the IC thread, I was the last one to make a significant post on October 23rd, setting up the scene at Blackreef's Tavern. When no one else replied, I figured everyone was busy, much like you said Queenie, and that naturally when schedules cleared up a bit, folks would trickle back to the game.

Right now I'm on vacation visiting family & friends in San Diego, so I'm only checking ENWorld sparsely. But I'll be back as normal after New Year's.


----------



## Shayuri

WOOT!

Man, I was worried!


----------



## Matthan

Just to help speed things along, would it be okay for my character to come along and meet Etienne outside the tavern?


----------



## Quickleaf

Matthan said:


> Just to help speed things along, would it be okay for my character to come along and meet Etienne outside the tavern?




Absolutely! I'm just getting back to ENWorld after a holiday/work hiatus. Starting in February I'll be back like normal.


----------



## Matthan

[MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] Instead of doing the Goblins Stole My Rum! solo, let's see what Quickleaf had planned for it.  The best play might be to exit past the rest of the group and have them call out to you.  We can do an introduction and if they want to tag along (and keep me in the dark that you guys are the droids that I'm looking for or tell me; whichever the characters think), then we can proceed with everyone.  Or, depending on how it goes, the group might head somewhere else (I believe there needs to be a negotiation with Blackbeard over the boat before we take out the beastie haunting it).  Third option, we just have our sidequest and hope that Quickleaf hasn't planned an entire tribe of drunk goblins for us to kill (or be killed by as the case may be).  Sound good?


----------



## Quickleaf

Hey,       [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]       [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]       [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION]       [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION]       [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] I wanted to check in with everyone!

We took a break over the holidays, but the impression I got from  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] was that you were waiting on some sort of leading post from me? Because it was my impression you guys wanted to congeal the party and then go after the djab (dark spirit) haunting The Coral Curse? So it was more of a scene that was up to the players to drive than the GM? Or were you wanting me to inject a "creative spark" to jumpstart things?

Or are folks just very busy and preferring a slower rate of posting? Do you need a recap from me? And       [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION], haven't heard a peep from you, what's up?

I'm fine with anything, just let me know!

EDIT: Also,    [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] and    [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] I finally updated the thread title (to FULL) and added Blaise and Flynn the Firebrand's character info to the OP. Sorry for the delay, I completely overlooked it.


----------



## Quickleaf

Matthan said:


> Third option, we just have our sidequest and hope that Quickleaf hasn't planned an entire tribe of drunk goblins for us to kill (or be killed by as the case may be).  Sound good?




Stop reading my DM notes  And killing isn't the only solution, there could always be a rum drinking contest


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'm still here- I was mostly waiting for a good 'jumping in' point (and to make sure things were really still going). I'll get something up in the next day or two anyway- at this point Flynn is probably in the tavern, observing and making sure that the rumors he has heard are true- and perhaps only coinicdentally trying to NOT draw the attention of anyone in Wallace's crew...


----------



## Queenie

I think you are correct, we would like to get everyone together and get moving on our chores. I prefer a little faster posting, we just need to make sure everyone is around to do it.


----------



## Matthan

I know I'm not on the crew yet, but just to add my two cents in, I don't know why we would cleanse the ship before we had settled that it's ours.  You don't fix a broken car before you buy it.  The owner will just raise the price since it is more valuable.  Let's get the ship (and maybe sabotage our competitors - is there anyway to move a cursed spirit to a different ship?) for a bargain and then make it ready to sail.


----------



## Shayuri

I thought we'd already dealt with Blackbeard?

Sorry, it's been awhile IRL so I've sort of lost track.


----------



## Queenie

Who said anything about bargaining for the ship?


----------



## Queenie

Okay, in all seriousness, [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] I don't know about anyone else, but I really don't recall how things ended up with a couple of people leaving. Should we figure on those cannons being available or are they gone with our comrades? The ship is Blackbeard's but I was under the impression that it was abandoned because of the spirit. Is that correct?


----------



## Shayuri

Well, I think the original plan, once upon a time, was to get Blackbeard to sell us the ship on the cheap because he couldn't USE it. Then, once he had, we'd cleanse it.

But a lot of other stuff happened, and we got sidetracked, and now I don't remember where in that process we are.


----------



## Quickleaf

Haha, fair enough, it has been a while!  

Here's a 60-second recap for you guys  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]  [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION]  [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION]

You are in Nassau and want to hunt a treasure ship called _La Gloriosa_.

To accomplish this, you'll need...

*A Ship.* You've identified a beached haunted schooner called _The Coral Curse_ as having potential. You haven't yet spoken with the owner "Blackbeard", you haven't yet removed the djab (dark spirit) Yellow Jack haunting it, and of course you haven't yet repaired it. All you did was take a cursory look and Old Zef   [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]) saw that it was mostly still seaworthy and if properly fixed up could make a fine ship.
*Crew.* 50 men should suffice, of which you've already secured 13 Dutch dwarven deserters and 9 Courlandian mercenary pirates (a total of 22 men so far).
*Armaments/Provisions.* Badouin, the designated purser for the ship assigned by Monsieur du Tourbillon, estimated 1,500 gp would be needed to outfit the ship and crew for a 1-month voyage. His estimates seemed reasonable, though you could shave off a bit in terms of armaments if necessary.

So far, a few things of note have happened...

Some of the party were ambushed by tattooed pirates lead by a lycanthropic seawolf named D'avard, who allegedly serves Francois L'Ollonais, a dread pirate and scourge of the Spanish presumed long since dead. D'avard is in the custody of the mage du Tourbillon who's financing your treasure hunt (until you decide otherwise).
Some of the party had brief run-ins with a rival privateer captain Read Wallace of the _Winchelsea_, who is also gearing up to go after the treasure of _La Gloriosa_. He has a reputation as a ruthless and efficient captain, and his ship is further along than yours.



			
				Queenie said:
			
		

> Okay, in all seriousness, @Quickleaf I don't know about anyone else, but I really don't recall how things ended up with a couple of people leaving. Should we figure on those cannons being available or are they gone with our comrades?



Yes the cannons are available. We'll say they're waiting for you to pick up at your leisure at Komodo Roy's (the smuggler in the sea caves). The smuggler has a "docile" ogre named Longshanks who can help with cannon-hauling.



> The ship is Blackbeard's but I was under the impression that it was abandoned because of the spirit. Is that correct?



That's pretty close. So, a brief history of _The Coral Curse_ (which you guys have learned at this point) is that it was owned by Blackbeard who lent it out to  the old Dutch dwarven pirate captain Piet Hien Van Djik. During his pirating, Piet Hien ran afoul of French naval captain Jacques Cassard, and in the midst of their fighting a diseased slave ship was hit with flaming shot. Somehow, the yellow fever afflicting the slaves ended up afflicting _The Coral Curse._ In short time, it became a plague ship. Only after most of the crew died horribly were they allowed to lay anchor in Nassau. However, things were so bad, the ship was beached during the landing. Only Piet Hien and a handful of dwarves survived but they scarcely spoke of what happened aboard _The Coral Curse_. Now, a djab (dark spirit) called Yellow Jack / Xekik that embodies yellow fever haunts the ship at night.

Is that a good enough recap for everyone?


----------



## Queenie

So, I left that post off open ended to try to accommodate whatever needs to happen - some conversations or whatnot. I think Nia and Kat both need to get some sleep at this point. If you want to run Blasie and  Etienne through another adventure I guess that could fit there? But I think having the crew all together would probably be best. Everyone rests / does whatever they do at night then have everyone start fresh in the morning all together.  Just my $.02! I'd like to get this ship on the seas, so to speak


----------



## Matthan

For my two cents as the new guy, I think getting everyone together is the best thing to do.  The Goblins Stole My Rum! was just meant to get me into contact with the group.  We can run it or not, but if everyone is posting again, it's probably best to move the narrative forward as a group.

Besides, I'm fairly sure that Etienne and I will get to hit some things without too much delay if we meet with Blackbeard.


----------



## peterka99

Etienne still need to sell his wares and then invest in the expedition. I'll stay tuned.


----------



## Queenie

peterka99 said:


> Etienne still need to sell his wares and then invest in the expedition. I'll stay tuned.




 [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] I'm a little confused on what your goal is. You keep mentioning needing to sell your wares... we already have an investor for the trip, so you don't *need* to do that. Etienne is welcome into our group, even if he's just chronicling the journey or whatever else you have planned for him to do.  

I waited to respond in the game to give you a chance to answer there. Is there something we can do to help Etienne fit in?


----------



## peterka99

I don't need to roleplay anything. As Ql said, we can move to tomorrow morning. If everyone agree to fast-forward let's say i'm out of debt and free to sail away.


----------



## Matthan

I think we're all good on the fast forward, but we haven't seen posts from two players.  Fenris and pathfinderq1.  I think pathfinderq1 mentioned still being here and waiting for the right time to appear, but have we heard from Fenris?


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'll post an intro after the fast forward- I don't want to hang things up when we're ready to move. At this point, assume that Flynn has recently arrived and is "making the rounds", scoping things out, and so on.


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] is here, he's just being lazy. Feel free to mock him, that'll make him show up right quick  

Joking aside, once we fast forward he'll be here.


----------



## Quickleaf

Ok, fast-forwarding it is, me hearties! I'll have a post up in a minute!


----------



## Quickleaf

After some recommendations from you guys, I'm putting together a couple PWYW (pay what you want) DM's Guild releases of all the material I've compiled for our campaign. 

The first one is *The Buccaneer's Bestiary* (coming this month), which is going to cover all the monster conversions I've done as well as 25+ pages of encounter tables for the Dark Caribbean. Here are some preview pictures.


----------



## Matthan

That looks great!  Let us know when it goes live so we can check it out and give you some reviews.


----------



## Quickleaf

Matthan said:


> That looks great!  Let us know when it goes live so we can check it out and give you some reviews.




Thanks, mate!  It's live now: http://www.dmsguild.com/product/176625/The-Buccaneers-Bestiary


----------



## Queenie

How cool is this?? It's so awesome!!!  We'd better have an epic adventure so you can write a book about it one day


----------



## Matthan

A few quick questions, [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]:

1. How do you like us to roll?  Use ENworld's die roller (never used it, but I can look it up) or an external site and link?

2. More of a comment, but I've never wanted to flub a roll more in my entire life.  Don't fail me -1 in history!

3. Also, looking up my skills reminded me that I've got to bug you about a second magic item.  Maybe something that gives advantage to saving throws against charm effects (since he would be touchy about that)?


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] Haha, yeah, I am sort of known for "putting stakes on all rolls" when I GM.

I am fine with you guys rolling however you like. Personally, I use http://orokos.com/roll/, though I know lots of folks like http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/ and for some the built-in ENWorld roller is more convenient. It seems that the old Invisible Castle site was having problems before, so probably better to avoid it.

Let me read over Blaise's background again and see if anything pops out at me from your backstory that could be used for magic item fodder.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I should have another IC post up today or tomorrow (Hooray, a real weekend) that gets Flynn into the neighborhood of the rest of the group.

His INT (History) check on Blackbeard 1d20+2= 17, roll http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=118308


----------



## pathfinderq1

And so contact is made! (IC post is up)


----------



## Queenie

That post is beyond fabulous. You an amazing writer!


----------



## Queenie

Oh, question [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]. Do you care what tense we write in? We're all just doing our own thing, I don't know if you care or not.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Oh, question [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]. Do you care what tense we write in? We're all just doing our own thing, I don't know if you care or not.



I think I've been consistently doing present tense... maybe I've slipped up sometimes, I can do that.  Write however you guys like to, I'm not going to judge! I use present tense because that's the tense I associate with gaming, whereas past tense I associate more with literature.



pathfinderq1 said:


> I should have another IC post up today or tomorrow (Hooray, a real weekend) that gets Flynn into the neighborhood of the rest of the group.
> 
> His INT (History) check on Blackbeard 1d20+2= 17, roll http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=118308




Woohoo! Welcome to the game! Thanks to you and the other guys joining for your patience.

So, Blaise Flynn knows 2 things about Blackbeard... 

First, he knows that Blackbeard's Spanish woman wears a black veil, as Blaise Flynn ran across her at one of the liquor trading houses that Blaise Flynn frequents. The Spanish woman was purchasing a bottle of absinthe. It was one of the only occasions she left the old governor's manor, and the shopkeeper seemed to know her by name...Laticia, perhaps? From what Blaise Flynn could make of her complexion the woman may have some Moorish ancestry and would be described in Blaise's words as "a rare beauty" (or something to that effect).

Second, from Blaise's Flynn travels on Black*heart's* ship, he learned that Blackbeard led the push to repel French and Spanish forces trying to occupy Nassau in 1703 in the wake of Governor Trott's death. After the fighting, Blackbeard wasted no time instating himself in the governor's old manor as if he'd always belonged there.


----------



## pathfinderq1

It's Flynn. Blaise is the other new guy.

Though we will probably taste the same to the demonic mutated sharks...


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] How old is Flynn? Might Kat remember him? Or, do you have approximate years he was on the ship? I'm sure the old salty been around forever dwarf would recall him if he's not too drunk lol


----------



## Quickleaf

pathfinderq1 said:


> It's Flynn. Blaise is the other new guy.
> 
> Though we will probably taste the same to the demonic mutated sharks...




Oh bother, and I'd just been looking at your character sheet too. Sleepy DM = typo DM.

Demonic mutant sharks, you say? *scribble, scribble*


----------



## pathfinderq1

Quickleaf said:


> Oh bother, and I'd just been looking at your character sheet too. Sleepy DM = typo DM.
> 
> Demonic mutant sharks, you say? *scribble, scribble*




Oh, come on- I looked at that monster list. demonic mutant sharks are the least of our worries...


----------



## pathfinderq1

Queenie said:


> [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] How old is Flynn? Might Kat remember him? Or, do you have approximate years he was on the ship? I'm sure the old salty been around forever dwarf would recall him if he's not too drunk lol




Flynn is OLD, though he appears to be in his late 20s or so. The last time he saw Katerina was more than 20 years ago, when she was barely a toddler, so it is unlikely that she remembers him. Zef might remember him, as he was an important crew member for several years back then- but if he does remember, he would note that Flynn doesn't seem to have aged in the intervening 20 years...


----------



## Fenris

pathfinderq1 said:


> Flynn is OLD, though he appears to be in his late 20s or so. The last time he saw Katerina was more than 20 years ago, when she was barely a toddler, so it is unlikely that she remembers him. Zef might remember him, as he was an important crew member for several years back then- but if he does remember, he would note that Flynn doesn't seem to have aged in the intervening 20 years...




Yeah but Zef doesn't look like he's aged either. Old dwarfs always look old, especially to humans


----------



## Queenie

*[5e] Spell & Crossbones (FULL for now)*

Lol fenris. 

Just as a little aside, I think it's in everyone's best interest to sort of integrate everyone into the group to get the game moving more smoothly. So in other words, Katerina wouldn't necessarily just accept / trust others so easily (as I am sure most of us and our characters might not do either). Aka, don't judge the Captain too harshly here for being accepting  

Did that make sense? Lol I'm not sure I came up with the right words I just want to give a little insight.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] I'm finally getting to that other magic item I owe you! I have two directions I'm thinking about, but each has story implications, so maybe you can sound off on which you prefer story-wise?

One is an engagement ring from the arranged marriage Blaise fled, some kind of blessing that twisted into a minor curse as well. This would make his jilted fiancé part of the cast of NPCs rather than a faceless part of Blaise's past. 

The other is an amulet bearing the cross of the Knights of Malta he looted from Anton's plantation, with some kind of dark magic spells reflecting the knights becoming "mercenary sea dogs" during this time period. However, it would have some kind of connection to Anton Fontaine, allowing him to spy upon Blaise in a limited capacity.


----------



## Matthan

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] I'm finally getting to that other magic item I owe you! I have two directions I'm thinking about, but each has story implications, so maybe you can sound off on which you prefer story-wise?
> 
> One is an engagement ring from the arranged marriage Blaise fled, some kind of blessing that twisted into a minor curse as well. This would make his jilted fiancé part of the cast of NPCs rather than a faceless part of Blaise's past.
> 
> The other is an amulet bearing the cross of the Knights of Malta he looted from Anton's plantation, with some kind of dark magic spells reflecting the knights becoming "mercenary sea dogs" during this time period. However, it would have some kind of connection to Anton Fontaine, allowing him to spy upon Blaise in a limited capacity.




I love both of those so much.  You're a cruel man to make me pick.  I'm hopeful that both of those threads will pop up to cause complications, but let's go with the ring since I think at this point that's something that Blaise will never see coming.


----------



## Queenie

Heh you in soooo much trouble... hi [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]!


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION], how's this for the magic engagement ring?







*Hélène Leblanc's Engagement Ring*
_Ring, rare (requires attunement)_

When Blaise fled his arranged engagement to Hélène Leblanc, he left an idealistic woman who, even if she did not love him yet, believed they one day could be happy. A woman of great devotion, Hélène prayed everyday for his safety at sea, imbuing her fervent prayers into a gold and silver engagement band for her fiancee. Even when she discovered Blaise's intention to flee, Hélène secreted the ring into his traveling bags with a note declaring that she would redeem his lost soul. Five years later, and Blaise does not know what became of the woman he jilted.

The ring grants Blaise immunity to all forms of possession. Additionally, when a creature attempts to possess him, Blaise can choose to momentarily lower his guard, allowing him to make an opposed Charisma check in an attempt to gain insight into the creature. If he succeeds, he learns the creature's name, type, alignment, and one other detail at the DM's discretion (usually about how its possession powers work). If he fails, Blaise takes 3 (1d6) psychic damage for each level or Hit Die the creature has greater than his own level (minimum 1d6 damage).

*Curse of Fidelity.* Blaise cannot remove the ring and any oath he swears functions as per the _geas_ spell, with the same consequences for reneging on his oath. Abandoning his marriage doesn't count, for story reasons.


----------



## Matthan

First, that's awesome.  

Second, does Blaise know the cursed part or is that a shoe waiting to drop when he makes an oath?  Both options will be fun to play so I'm good either way.


----------



## Quickleaf

Matthan said:


> First, that's awesome.
> 
> Second, does Blaise know the cursed part or is that a shoe waiting to drop when he makes an oath?  Both options will be fun to play so I'm good either way.




Either way works, I guess it depends on whether you see Blaise as having made any oaths since fleeing his arranged marriage? If "yes" then he knows about the curse. If "no" then he doesn't know.


----------



## Queenie

Okee dokee. I am leaving in the early morning for surgery, where I shall be installing my new and improved bionic knee. I expect to be able to leap buildings in a single bound, though that may take some mortal PT to get there. 

So, I will be in the hospital recovering for some time while avoiding the enemies who want this new technology and want to cause me pain (okay, previously mentioned PT peeps). When I return I shall be doped up and will need my fellow pirates to help out outsmart Blackbeard, who just dropped some boatblocks of epic proportions on us. Hey, YOU guys didn't want to steal it...

So, we can do planning here or we can just deal with my doped up ramblings (I believe some of you have seen them before...  )

Savvy?


----------



## Shayuri

It's all good. He's asking for something that's more or less what we're already doing...and 'a share of the loot' is not a bad price for the ship (depending on the nature of the share he's asking for of course). I think we can work with this offer, though I do plan to make one of those rolls and see what he's up to...


----------



## Queenie

Actually, I just saw that! A few posts had been on another page on my ipad so I hadn't seen Blackbeard's next offer.  #Firstworldproblems


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Good luck with surgery and the weeks of PT ahead of you!


----------



## peterka99

Pathfinderq1, I played 7th sea a little bit earlier. What is new with the new release ?


----------



## Matthan

Just putting this here for reference, but for the record, Blaise is not sure at all that magic works the way he told Blackbeard.  He just spun a yarn that he hoped would get him what he wanted.  He doesn't have super secret magic knowledge.  He just has a complete lack of shame when it comes to lying.


----------



## Matthan

Also, do the characters know this du Pontis fellow?


----------



## pathfinderq1

peterka99 said:


> Pathfinderq1, I played 7th sea a little bit earlier. What is new with the new release ?




Not sure just yet- the new edition is due out this fall, so we will see. The main draw for the Kickstarter was to get pdf copies of all of the first edition books- some of which have been very hard to find.

Lots of swashbuckling goodness, to be sure.


----------



## Quickleaf

Matthan said:


> Also, do the characters know this du Pontis fellow?




I actually misspoke. It's "Baron de Pointis." 

He's an actual historical figure, but no, I don't think any of the PCs knows much about him beyond him being the original leader of the 1697 Raid of Cartagena...the raid in which _La Gloriosa_ disappeared.


----------



## peterka99

The real de Pointis died in 1707. Do we consider it artistic license to let him live longer in your universe ?


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> The real de Pointis died in 1707. Do we consider it artistic license to let him live longer in your universe ?




Yes, it's artistic license. And it's not an arbitrary decision


----------



## Queenie

Well, I survived my knee upgrades, but barely. It was touch and go there for a bit, looking like I might I have to go the peg leg route  

I should be by tomorrow to post, if that means anything. Hopefully it'll be something coherent. Great posts in my absence, especially [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION]!


----------



## pathfinderq1

Just a quick notification- I will be out of contact from Friday morning until Sunday evening (-ish). It is possible that I may be able to read/post, but it is unlikely. I will catch up on Sunday night, as needed.


----------



## Quickleaf

I'm very fortunate to have you guys as players. Like I think I mentioned before, this game is actually my first foray into play-by-post. Even the players who are no longer with us were just terrific. I've been very impressed by everyone's contributions to the game. 

So [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION], are you super-powered now?


----------



## Queenie

I'm super sumthing lol. I'm working on this... walking... thing and after that I fulling expect to be able to leap taller buildings. It's been a little slower going than expected and for that I totally apologize. It's mostly the drugs that have been keeping me from me congozinizanitant enough from functioning. But I'll do my best here because I feel really bad holding up the game!


----------



## Queenie

After rereading through everything that's been posted, I'm having a little bit of confusion understanding what we are offering Blackbeard for the ship. Clearing the spirit, yes, but what more than that... I'm not certain. We haven't agreed to either of his inital asking prices, the treasure or what the dwarf captain knows. So, I'm a little lost. I will try to get Jon to sit down and go over it with me tonight and post tmorrow but I would say I already feel bad making everyone eait on me so feel free to move forward if you want to.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> After rereading through everything that's been posted, I'm having a little bit of confusion understanding what we are offering Blackbeard for the ship. Clearing the spirit, yes, but what more than that... I'm not certain. We haven't agreed to either of his inital asking prices, the treasure or what the dwarf captain knows. So, I'm a little lost. I will try to get Jon to sit down and go over it with me tonight and post tmorrow but I would say I already feel bad making everyone eait on me so feel free to move forward if you want to.




Matthan's big post was a whole lot of self-described "puffery."  The current deal on the table has a lot of unresolved variables...depending on your perspective that could be something you exploit to your advantage, something Blackbeard leverages against you, or just keeping the agreement flexible between pirates. Anyhow, here's the current verbal deal:

Blackbeard will grant title to _The Coral Curse_ on 3 conditions:

Perform one of two quests for him: the Seawolf's treasure or Piet Hien's secret.
Ensure Baron Pointis doesn't get _Le Ge Rouge_ (very clearly some conflict of interest between Blackbeard & Blaise / Nia here, so the deal settled on a "least common denominator" solution which could become conflict if/when you find _Le Ge Rouge_.
Exorcising the dark spirit, dealing with whatever curse it has, and restoring the ship are entirely up to you.


----------



## Shayuri

Lol I'm confused about that too honestly.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> After rereading through everything that's been posted, I'm having a little bit of confusion understanding what we are offering Blackbeard for the ship. Clearing the spirit, yes, but what more than that... I'm not certain. We haven't agreed to either of his inital asking prices, the treasure or what the dwarf captain knows. So, I'm a little lost. I will try to get Jon to sit down and go over it with me tonight and post tmorrow but I would say I already feel bad making everyone eait on me so feel free to move forward if you want to.



  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Matthan's big post was a whole lot of self-described "puffery."  The current deal on the table has a lot of unresolved variables...depending on your perspective that could be something you exploit to your advantage, something Blackbeard leverages against you, or just keeping the agreement flexible between pirates. Anyhow, here's the current verbal deal being proposed:

Blackbeard will grant title to _The Coral Curse_ on 3 conditions:

Perform one of two quests for him: the Seawolf's treasure or Piet Hien's secret.
Ensure Baron Pointis doesn't get _Le Ge Rouge_ (very clearly some conflict of interest between Blackbeard & Blaise / Nia here, so the deal settled on a "least common denominator" solution which could become conflict if/when you find _Le Ge Rouge_.
Exorcising the dark spirit, dealing with whatever curse it has, and restoring the ship are entirely up to you.


----------



## Shayuri

Hee, weird. I didn't see your post before I made mine. Enworld is very weird on mobile devices.


----------



## Queenie

Agreed. And, it changes a lot too. Like, once I finally figure things out it just starts doing things a different way. Glad to know I'm not the only one though.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Matthan's big post was a whole lot of self-described "puffery."  The current deal on the table has a lot of unresolved variables...depending on your perspective that could be something you exploit to your advantage, something Blackbeard leverages against you, or just keeping the agreement flexible between pirates. Anyhow, here's the current verbal deal being proposed:
> 
> Blackbeard will grant title to _The Coral Curse_ on 3 conditions:
> 
> Perform one of two quests for him: the Seawolf's treasure or Piet Hien's secret.
> Ensure Baron Pointis doesn't get _Le Ge Rouge_ (very clearly some conflict of interest between Blackbeard & Blaise / Nia here, so the deal settled on a "least common denominator" solution which could become conflict if/when you find _Le Ge Rouge_.
> Exorcising the dark spirit, dealing with whatever curse it has, and restoring the ship are entirely up to you.




OKay, so I thought we basically only HAVE to do either choice of #1. Obviously we'll need to do #3 for ourselves. But #2... now we also "have" to do this? I just want to understand...


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Agreed. And, it changes a lot too. Like, once I finally figure things out it just starts doing things a different way. Glad to know I'm not the only one though.



It drove me to madness, so now I only access ENWorld from my laptop or home computer. 



Queenie said:


> OKay, so I thought we basically only HAVE to do either choice of #1.



Correct. Either/or.



> Obviously we'll need to do #3 for ourselves.



Yep.



> But #2... now we also "have" to do this? I just want to understand...



Well, there is no "have to." We're just talking about the formative deal as it's being discussed (between Blaise and Blackbeard until this point), so nothing is set in stone yet.

Anyhow, the reason #2 was added to the deal was that Blackbeard was asking for you to retrieve _Le Ge Rouge de Petro_ (The Red Eye of Petro) as part of the deal. However, Nia and Blaise recognized it as a "black magic" item/artifact, and moreover Blaise seemed to have some personal stake in the item. Curious, they pressed Blackbeard about his specific interest in _Le Ge Rouge_, and Blackbeard said he mainly wanted to keep it out of the hands of Baron du Pointis*. So Blaise proposed #2 as a compromise.


*Baron du Pointis organized the raid on Cartagena wherein _La Gloriosa_ was lost.


----------



## Matthan

For my part, I think we should relieve du Pontis of the burden of life, but that's just me.


----------



## Queenie

Got it. There must be SOME treasure down there... no wonder why we're searching for it 

I made a post, hoping to get everyone going. I don't mean to rush out, I just assumed as no one else was talking that everyone was done there? I could be wrong and we certainly don't have to get going. 

Also, to QL or anyone else, I am still on massive doses of narcotics, so if I write something that seems odd, or off, just ask me about it, it probably just didn't come out the way I meant it. Assume that it didn't lol and I'll straighten it out. I did not realize how tough knee replacement rehab would be in terms of pain - ouchie ouch and time - 3 months long. They do keep you on the pain meds to help you get the most our of the therapy and even now I'm on them 24/7 to help me sleep and walk and everything. I'm only 2 weeks out so I don't know where I thought I would be but yeah, if it seems wonky it probably is!


----------



## Queenie

Matthan said:


> For my part, I think we should relieve du Pontis of the burden of life, but that's just me.




Blaise and Katerina are going to have So much fun together.... ():- )


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Got it. There must be SOME treasure down there... no wonder why we're searching for it
> 
> I made a post, hoping to get everyone going. I don't mean to rush out, I just assumed as no one else was talking that everyone was done there? I could be wrong and we certainly don't have to get going.
> 
> Also, to QL or anyone else, I am still on massive doses of narcotics, so if I write something that seems odd, or off, just ask me about it, it probably just didn't come out the way I meant it. Assume that it didn't lol and I'll straighten it out. I did not realize how tough knee replacement rehab would be in terms of pain - ouchie ouch and time - 3 months long. They do keep you on the pain meds to help you get the most our of the therapy and even now I'm on them 24/7 to help me sleep and walk and everything. I'm only 2 weeks out so I don't know where I thought I would be but yeah, if it seems wonky it probably is!




I get the sense that Katerina and Blaise are birds of a feather.  

No worries, Queenie. It's a long process. I'm lucky I never had to go through it, but my friend who did swore by taking lots of natural anti-inflammatories (turmeric & homeopathic arnica montana) since it's such a long run of rehab/pain/soreness. As a supplement to the narcotics, of course. I tried them out for my own back pain and they did help in the long term.

Disclaimer: I'm not a medical professional, nor do I claim to be one.


----------



## Queenie

Heh. Don't worry, I have my own in house doctor for lectures! Lol In form did you take said herbs? I'm interested in anything that might help, as long as it won't interfere with my normal meds. 


Edit: I should pm Matthan and start making plans ... It's never too early!


----------



## peterka99

Hi! Is there a reason I cannot see any thread after may 6th ? Is there a bug ?


----------



## Jago

peterka99 said:


> Hi! Is there a reason I cannot see any thread after may 6th ? Is there a bug ?




There was a massive server issue: EnWorld has only just recovered from it. They had to revert to a backup from 3 months ago, meaning anything that happened in the past ~3 months is gone.


----------



## Matthan

On the plus side, I remember we were fighting a Kelpie and it wasn't my turn.


----------



## Shayuri

lol, same.


----------



## peterka99

The fight seems over. I helped Blaise and Nia coming back out of water... and we still don't know if danger is over.


----------



## Queenie

Geeze, what the heck did I miss around here???? I leave for a little bit and the whole place goes with me, eh??       ...... Soooooo did Kat bite it while I was away? lol 

In other news, I am married, I am honeymooned. Yay! Unfortunately, my daughter has been quite ill, with ER visits and massive amounts of doctors and no one can figure out what is wrong. For the moment anyway she is somewhat under control, we have a plan and I realllyyyyyyyy need to escape into some gaming. So, I hope Kat is not dead and I hope you can forgive me my absence.  If I can just get IN the game before something else happens, I can at least be able to catch up!!

 [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]  Is there a plan for rebuilding? This has got to be a nightmare for a GM.


----------



## Shayuri

No one's dead, you're fine. 

The game kind of stalled out actually, so you haven't missed anything. Hopefully QL is still around!


----------



## Quickleaf

Jago said:


> There was a massive server issue: EnWorld has only just recovered from it. They had to revert to a backup from 3 months ago, meaning anything that happened in the past ~3 months is gone.




On the plus side, at least there *was* a backup!  #DMcryingnotlaughing

   [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION]   [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION]   [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]   [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]   [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] 

Here's my instinct: We skip ahead to finding the cave that supposedly has Francois L’Ollonais' hidden treasure (which you're recovering for Blackbeard in exchange for rights to _The Coral Curse_ which lies beached in Nassau harbor).

Before the kelpie fight, I think you'd all been struggling with "there's no distinction between these caves" for a couple reasons:

(1) When the game stalled out, I tried fast-forwarding you guys to the sea cliffs and in my scene-framing I had you leave the gnome shantyman Kristups Gruendemann behind (when he had info about the sea caves).
(2) I think Nia cast _detect magic_ on the strange runes? Or maybe no one had _detect magic_? The runes could be followed like a trail to the cave.
(3) There was a big clue in Nassau that you guys hadn't come across regarding how to see the _illusory script_ runes.

So I'm thinking that Blaise – who the kelpie tried to drown – may find some lock of her hair intertwined with old French gold...suggesting that the sea cave with L'Ollonais' treasure is nearby. Then you just brute force the search until you find the cave by the early afternoon.

Does that sound reasonable to everyone?

EDIT: And if anyone decided to drop the game, let me know that too.


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah, Detect Magic in 5th Ed is a 1st level spell not a cantrip, which means only folks who can cast it as a ritual will EVER bother casting it. Bit of a downer for things like this. It basically means you -have- to have a wizard to ever get Detect Magic.

Clerics can cast it as a ritual, but they have to prepare it, y'see. Wizards can cast it as a ritual out of their spellbooks.

And I thought we'd already gotten all the sea cave info out of the gnome. Shucks!


----------



## Matthan

I'm still in.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I'm still here- mostly. 

I've been essentially out of gaming for just over a month now to manage a very complicated moving process. The main part is done, but some important bits remain, so while I am here, I don't expect to be back up to anywhere near full speed for at least a couple of weeks. Maybe Flynn hit his head a bit when he fell off the ledge.

I'll be here, and I'll be checking in, but it might not be quick. Hopefully I'll be back to full function in a few weeks.


----------



## peterka99

Do whatever you want. I'm in - Let the Kelpie lead us to the treasury...


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Yeah, Detect Magic in 5th Ed is a 1st level spell not a cantrip, which means only folks who can cast it as a ritual will EVER bother casting it. Bit of a downer for things like this. It basically means you -have- to have a wizard to ever get Detect Magic.
> 
> Clerics can cast it as a ritual, but they have to prepare it, y'see. Wizards can cast it as a ritual out of their spellbooks.




What the what??? How dumb is that?????


Anyhoo... In like Flynn   In the interest of saving time, Fenris is in too. He'll be by to say that himself, it just may be a day or two.   I'm good with whatever plot it takes to move us forward


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION]  [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION]  [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION]  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] 

We are live again  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?375696-Spell-amp-Crossbones/page79

Apologies for the delay on my end.


----------



## Fenris

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Matthan

Want to run this past the team.  I remember someone has a stone with light on it.  Can we all ready an action to attack when the enemy is visible and have someone toss the stone at the monster?  Hopefully, we can offset the disadvantage from darkness and maintain our advantage from stealth.  Is that a viable plan for everyone?


----------



## Shayuri

It's a good idea. I'm also thinking of casting Moonbeam, which radiates light. But it's Concentration, so it might go out if I get hit.


----------



## Matthan

Am I reading Moonbeam right?  It only gives dim light inside the cylinder (5')?  So essentially you would be spotlighting one square/one monster.  At first, I thought that could be terrible, but that could be great in a lot of situations.  It gives the enemies all the disadvantages of being lit up and us all the advantages of being in darkness.  I reread the rules on dim light.  If I'm reading it right, we would have disadvantage on Perception checks (w/sight), but it wouldn't impact attacks.  With how generally stealthy the whole group is, that spell is awesome!

I'm assuming these mutant sea slug things have some kind of non-visual detection, but Moonbeam still seems like a good option.  We can keep Nia off the front line to make sure it stays up.  So do we want Nia to start us off with Moonlight?  Etienne and Blaise can take point and try to take cover behind some rocks.


----------



## peterka99

I can cast a _thunderwave_ spell ahead of the group (It will affect my friends otherwise) and then we can finish them... But maybe the shockwave will make the roof collapse...


----------



## tuxgeo

Shayuri said:


> Yeah, Detect Magic in 5th Ed is a 1st level spell not a cantrip, which means only folks who can cast it as a ritual will EVER bother casting it. Bit of a downer for things like this. It basically means you -have- to have a wizard to ever get Detect Magic.
> 
> Clerics can cast it as a ritual, but they have to prepare it, y'see. Wizards can cast it as a ritual out of their spellbooks.
> 
> And I thought we'd already gotten all the sea cave info out of the gnome. Shucks!











*OOC:*


Please excuse me for jumping in, here, but here's this: 
Warlocks of at least 2nd level who have learned the Eldritch Invocation "Eldritch Sight" can cast Detect Magic at will without expending a spell slot or spending time on a ritual.


----------



## Shayuri

Oh do we have that? Cool!


----------



## Matthan

I don't think we have a warlock.  I think he just wanted to correct us?

Anyway, as for Thunderwave, doesn't that push monsters back?  If we do Moonbeam, we'll want to keep the monster in it.


----------



## Shayuri

Of, of course. 

My apologies, I should probably read back a page when I've forgotten the context of a conversation. 

Yes, warlocks can spend an invocation to get at-will Detect Magic. Invocations often 'break' the rules of magic that other classes must follow. But of course every invocation slot is quite precious. Few warlock builds I've seen use the detect magic one (though I can see it being useful in some party compositions).

Thunderwave does push on a failed save. I can have Nia ready her spellcasting action until after the thunderwave goes off though?


----------



## peterka99

Fine for me if you think there will be no landslide or collapse because of the vibrations....


----------



## Shayuri

Can't promise anything.


----------



## pathfinderq1

This week is going to be kind of crazy for me- work, travel, holiday, travel, work...

Flynn is content to hang back and act as rear guard- he will ready an action to attack if anything shows up behind us (following, attracted to the sounds of combat, etc.). He may move up to support in later rounds, if needed.


----------



## Shayuri

I think I'll actually open with an Entangle, come to think of it. There's a bunch of them...it'd be good if we could at least slow them down and limit how many can come at us at once.


----------



## Queenie

I am here, and doing alright. We do have some crazy crap going on IRL and it's not going to let up anytime soon, unfortunately. I don't want to hold up the game so anyone should seriously feel free to use and abuse Katerina if they need to, a party needs their Captain after all, and if it helps move the party forward, so be it. I won't complain. 

Otherwise Kat can't see so she's waiting for the others to make their move ...


----------



## Shayuri

Quickleaf!

QUICKLEAF

The new Unearthed Arcana has alternate Circles for druids, and I was reading them and thinking 'well this is kind of neat, but nothing spectac...'

And then I saw the Circle of Twilight, which is druids that guard the boundaries of life and death, and it's NIA.

Would you be open to the idea of switching Nia over to Circle of Twilight, pending your review and approval of that Circle? It's a bit bad because Nia has used some of her Circle spells, so she'd mysteriously lose the ability to cast a few things she's done...but if continuity can survive that kind of hiccup, the flavor of the Twilight Circle is pretty intense.


----------



## Queenie

You're so cute Shay <3

Also, PS, my post wasn't meant for anyone in particular, just my Spanish hothead's impatience shining through. That hasn't happened too often yet. 

...And maybe to nudge [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] a little teeny bit...


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> Quickleaf!
> 
> QUICKLEAF
> 
> The new Unearthed Arcana has alternate Circles for druids, and I was reading them and thinking 'well this is kind of neat, but nothing spectac...'
> 
> And then I saw the Circle of Twilight, which is druids that guard the boundaries of life and death, and it's NIA.
> 
> Would you be open to the idea of switching Nia over to Circle of Twilight, pending your review and approval of that Circle? It's a bit bad because Nia has used some of her Circle spells, so she'd mysteriously lose the ability to cast a few things she's done...but if continuity can survive that kind of hiccup, the flavor of the Twilight Circle is pretty intense.




Well, doesn't that beat all!

Sure  I just looked the Circle of Twilight over and the flavor is spot on for Nia. My only concerns are about 2nd level Harvest's Scythe being potentially overpowered at higher levels, but we've got a long time before we get there (if ever), so go for it!


----------



## Shayuri

Hooray!

It does give the potential for a big novastrike, but the dice don't come back until a long rest. I think the intent is to allow small amounts of extra damage over the course of an adventuring day...

Perhaps if the maximum number of dice that can be spent on a single spell is reduced it will work better.


----------



## Matthan

Okay, no light gives us disadvantage, but restrained gives advantage so we just roll once, yeah?  

I'll go ahead and make an attack to keep things moving, but someone please throw that light rock so this fight doesn't get away from us.


----------



## Shayuri

Yes, they cancel one another out.


----------



## pathfinderq1

So, I'm having a bit of system confusion... In 5e, when you heal someone form below 0 HP, does the healing add to their current total, or does the HP clock start from 0?

If I heal Etienne, does he start at -? or from 0? I think it starts from 0, but I'm not SURE. Any input, before I act this round?


----------



## Matthan

For 5e, there is no negative numbers. He's just at zero so healing is always useful.


----------



## Quickleaf

Have a piratical Christmas, and a happy New Year!


----------



## Fenris

And a Jolly Rodger-day to you too.


----------



## peterka99

I hope you got snow down there (well, not in Hawaii ! ) It is 40oF today with snow in Montreal for Christmas!


----------



## Queenie

No snow here, though it did rain and fog a tiny bit today. Ah well, there's always next year here on our Island.

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and Blackbeard brought you all the loot you've been desiring!!!  


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6855130]Jago[/MENTION] is going to be joining the party at some point, just to give others a heads up. I am letting this game's "crew roster" be in flux more than other games, because it fits the pirate ship theme & because I like giving lots of players a chance to participate in a game that I think is unique.


----------



## Jago

Ahoy, folks!

Down to business. The Caribbean Golden Age of Piracy is kind of my jam, and in stereotypical fashion, I decided to play a character that fits none of that. It's a curse, I tell ya.


I will be playing Kazimierz "Kazik" Wielislaw, a Half-Drow from The Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth. Going with the idea that the very superstitious, Not-As-Catholic Lithuanians are actually Drow, joined together with the predominantly human Poles for mutual aid and protection under God against such savagery as The Turks and The Swedes, the devils.

Kazik is about 30 years old, a member of the King's Winged Hussars, the elite mounted warriors of Poland. A veteran of The Great Northern War, Kazik has fought Swedes and Prussians, Russians and Austrians alike. His family's service to The Crown goes back many years: His grandfather defended The Commonwealth during the horrors of The Deluge, and his father rode alongside King Jan III Sobieski at the Battle of Vienna, smashing the Ottomans and saving the city and Europe from further Turkish encroachments. 

Needless to say, the Wielislaw family has served its King honorably for many decades, each time bearing the armor of The Winged Hussars and using their lances and sabers to crush their enemies. However, The Commonwealth is not doing so well lately. The time of mass cavalry charges is ending quickly under the domination of volley fire and artillery used by Poland's enemies, and her borders are too vast to properly defend against her many enemies.

Kazik knows this. But Kazik is loyal to his King, and so fears nothing. He holds his saber tightly and does not run down the Swedish Officer that burned his village to the ground, instead protecting the civilians he was asked to evacuate. He fights a war where his countrymen change sides and change sides again, always marching against the next foe without any understanding as to why the Russians were once their allies and now their guns cut down their horses and riders. The cold, hard ground of Eastern Europe holds Kazik as he lays wounded many times, but each time he finds himself back in his stirrups, back to the fight, trading blows with Prussian _Uhlans_ and Tartar cavalry alike. 

Alas, The Great Northern War sees an intact Commonwealth but not a healthy one as it ends in 1710, two years ago. The King's hold on the land is fading, and enemies circle her, hungry vultures waiting to see when Lithuania will be ripe for conquest. That is when Kazik's King demands of him that he protect his home by leaving it, to take off from their fertile land and make way across salt seas to a tropical clime. For, during The Deluge and all its misery, The Swedish made off with many important artifacts of The Commonwealth. Amongst them was something that Kazik was made to understand as _vital_ to Poland's continued survival, that without which The Commonwealth would fall. He, a Knight of The Old World, must travel to The New World to find this Arthurian grail for his King, an artifact supposedly last seen on a Spanish Treasure Galleon that now rests at the bottom of the sea.



Mechanics-Wise, Kazimierz will be an *Oath of The Crown Paladin*, concerned far more with saving his Commonwealth than with God or a Code of Ethics. He was a military officer, a competent rider and soldier, and a veteran of battle. Though he has little to no true experience at sea (aside from his journey from Europe to The Caribbean), he is driven to fulfill his assignment and save Poland or die trying, even if it means turning Pirate along the way. He will be Lawful Neutral in the sense that he supports his country first, but has seen enough war to know that certain moralistic views have to be blinded to do what is necessary for survival. His Role in the party would be more to lead from the front, Saber in hand, inspiring others to greatness and challenging foes to face a Knight in an age of Gunpowder. Bold, Severe, and Courageous, Kazik is ready to lend his blade to your cause in return for assistance in uncovering the mysterious artifact that supposedly rests within _La Gloriosa del Mar_, and with it, the fate of Poland-Lithuania.


I have gone with Rolling for Stats and they are so:
_: 4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 2, 6, 5] = 16
4D6.HIGH(3) = [6, 6, 1, 6] = 18
 4D6.HIGH(3) = [1, 5, 2, 4] = 11
 4D6.HIGH(3) = [5, 3, 4, 1] = 12
 4D6.HIGH(3) = [3, 6, 5, 4] = 15
 4D6.HIGH(3) = [4, 2, 2, 4] = 10


----------



## Matthan

Welcome aboard [MENTION=6855130]Jago[/MENTION].  I find it immensely amusing that we're going to have two paladins running around on our pirate ship.  Who would have guessed that?


----------



## Quickleaf

Matthan said:


> Welcome aboard [MENTION=6855130]Jago[/MENTION].  I find it immensely amusing that we're going to have two paladins running around on our pirate ship.  Who would have guessed that?




"So ye be pirates?"

"Well, we're more seekers of fortune, actually."

"Aye, I feel ye, laddie. So ye be gold-obsessed treasure hunters?"

"Except we're more in it for doing good deeds...liberating slaves...avenging injustices...that sort of thing."

"I see. I see. So you're out to stick it to the good old Navy, are ye? Take the crown down a peg?"

"Oh, on the contrary, we're not too hung up on that. In fact, we're not that opposed to any crown in particular."

"Ah, so you're privateers..."

"Nope, no privateering contract."

"What the #$%! kind of pirates are you?"


----------



## Jago

Matthan said:


> Welcome aboard Jago.  I find it immensely amusing that we're going to have two paladins running around on our pirate ship.  Who would have guessed that?




2 Paladins that apparently are 100% down to Pirate, lol. If I read correctly, you're a Vengeadin, yes? Should be interesting to see how we work together. Either way, eager to join the crew, should be an interesting dynamic


----------



## Queenie

Welcome to the world of Pirates [MENTION=6855130]Jago[/MENTION]!  Thanks for giving me *another* non piratey type to keep in line. At least pirates keep to the pirate code, si???
 [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], I'm helping Jago make his character. Didn't we get one or two magic items to start? I don't recall if that was a fortune or how we ended up with those (I got the Squeezy Leather Corset (so yummy) and Blackheart's Scope) ... I know we had the option of choosing something or you doing it, and you doing it gave us VASTLY superior items and I already told Jago if he didn't make that choice I wouldn't be his friend anymore so... 

I don't recall. This was different than the Magic Trinkets Fortune, I know that. But I can't find it in the group. Help?


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Welcome to the world of Pirates [MENTION=6855130]Jago[/MENTION]!  Thanks for giving me *another* non piratey type to keep in line. At least pirates keep to the pirate code, si???
> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], I'm helping Jago make his character. Didn't we get one or two magic items to start? I don't recall if that was a fortune or how we ended up with those (I got the Squeezy Leather Corset (so yummy) and Blackheart's Scope) ... I know we had the option of choosing something or you doing it, and you doing it gave us VASTLY superior items and I already told Jago if he didn't make that choice I wouldn't be his friend anymore so...
> 
> I don't recall. This was different than the Magic Trinkets Fortune, I know that. But I can't find it in the group. Help?




It was indeed a variation on the Magic Trinkets fortune. It gave you one magic item of your choice or 2 magic items created by and of the DM's choice.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> It was indeed a variation on the Magic Trinkets fortune. It gave you one magic item of your choice or 2 magic items created by and of the DM's choice.




Yesssss. [MENTION=6855130]Jago[/MENTION]... you should definitely do this. I don't know if there was anyone who didn't do this!


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Yesssss. [MENTION=6855130]Jago[/MENTION]... you should definitely do this. I don't know if there was anyone who didn't do this!




You can see the list of existent custom magic items here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php?discussionid=1346&do=discuss

Blaise has_ Libète's Votive Buckler_ and _Hélène Leblanc's Engagement Ring_
Katerina has _Andalusian Corsé de Gracia_ and _Blackheart’s Scope_
Nia has _Agwe’s Brass Nave_ and _Mama Caille’s Recipe Book_

The others were created for retired PCs, rival NPCs, or conversions from the _Skull & Bones_ Green Ronin book.


----------



## Matthan

Queenie said:


> Welcome to the world of Pirates [MENTION=6855130]Jago[/MENTION]!  Thanks for giving me *another* non piratey type to keep in line. At least pirates keep to the pirate code, si???




Blaise is really easy to keep in line.  Give him some gold and booze and let him murder every slaver he meets and he'll be just jolly.  Simple really.


----------



## Jago

Taking Queenie's advice and some assistance on fleshing out my character (thank you very kindly!), I have sent you a PM, QL, on what I'm looking to do.

Meanwhile, here is my current sheet for others to peruse as I hammer out the last details, though that should really only be 2 more Fortunes.

Kazimierz "Kazik" Wielislaw


----------



## Queenie

Matthan said:


> Blaise is really easy to keep in line.  Give him some gold and booze and let him murder every slaver he meets and he'll be just jolly.  Simple really.




Avast Matey, we be getting along just fine. Share the rum and the rest is yours


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6855130]Jago[/MENTION] So you mentioned you wanted to pick up the Magic Trinkets fortune...the variant where I choose 2 magic items...

The first - *Adalbert's silver cross* – was very easy for me to come up with. The 2nd...I'm a bit strapped for ideas at the moment...might be because I've got a lot on my plate, or it could be cause you're playing a "stranger in a strange land" type PC. Maybe someone has a suggestion?

Adalbert’s Silver Cross
_Wondrous item, rare (requires attunement by a cleric or paladin)_

While wearing this silver cross depicting the martyrdom of Saint Adelbert of Prague about your neck, you gain the following benefits:

Your saving throws against dehydration, starvation, and disease have advantage.
You add the following 1st-level cleric spells to your class list: _create or destroy water_, _healing word_, and _sanctuary_. You also add the following 1st-level paladin spells to your class list: _compelled duel_, _divine favor_, and _heroism_.
When you use Channel Divinity (Champion Challenge), you may choose to challenge just one creature that can understand you (instead of all creatures within 30 feet); that creature has disadvantage on its Wisdom saving throw if it is non-Christian.


----------



## Queenie

I know his character pretty well, but I'm not good with mechanics. So I'll think on some ideas for you over the next couple of days.


----------



## Jago

Definitely dig that cross. That's some serious Polish Paladin fare right there.

If I may? Since you've got the Super Fighting Catholic side, what about something to express the more Lithuanian-Drow side, the superstitious, the more pagan, the more careful? Or, perhaps, something stumbled across once in the New World that has to deal with his Ill Fortunes, mayhaps?

Alternatively, from the list provided, the Dueling Pistols (Los Dos Hermanos) would be pretty fitting as sort of a "parting gift" for assignment in The Caribbean. The Catholic Poles and the Hapsburg Spaniards I imagine are pretty tight.


----------



## Quickleaf

Jago said:


> Definitely dig that cross. That's some serious Polish Paladin fare right there.
> 
> If I may? Since you've got the Super Fighting Catholic side, what about something to express the more Lithuanian-Drow side, the superstitious, the more pagan, the more careful? Or, perhaps, something stumbled across once in the New World that has to deal with his Ill Fortunes, mayhaps?
> 
> Alternatively, from the list provided, the Dueling Pistols (Los Dos Hermanos) would be pretty fitting as sort of a "parting gift" for assignment in The Caribbean. The Catholic Poles and the Hapsburg Spaniards I imagine are pretty tight.




How about this...

Shofar of the Hidden Folk
_Wondrous item, uncommon_

The true nature of this innocuous ram's horn is immediately recognized by shapechangers, fey, and monsters with an illusory appearance. When blown as an action, it causes any such creatures within 30 feet that are currently shapechanged or disguised by illusion to suffer 17 (5d6) psychic unless, as a reaction, they immediately assume their native form. After hearing the horn, a creature cannot be affected by its sound for 24 hours.


----------



## Jago

Well Bargained and Done! That's awesome, astounding work as always, QL.

That being the case, I suppose Kaz is ready!


----------



## Jago

Shall I add Kaz to the Pirates' Gallery and just await intro, I suppose?


----------



## Quickleaf

Jago said:


> Shall I add Kaz to the Pirates' Gallery and just await intro, I suppose?




Absolutely. Right now the party is in the middle of exploring a sea cave dungeon, so not a good place to introduce Kaz. 

However, after this, I expect the group to return to Blackbeard's manor to finalize their deal: giving him Francois L’Ollonais' treasure for the rights to his beached ship called _The Coral Curse_. Do you see a way to tie Kaz in there?


----------



## Jago

Well, the point of the adventure is looking for _La Gloriasa della Mar _, ¿sí? Could Kaz have basically been on the tails of the current PCs, one step behind so to speak and so just now getting to meet Mr. Teach?

If that is not good enough, straight up have Kaz have been captured on his voyage to the Caribbean and being brought before Blackbeard for Ransom or the like?


----------



## Quickleaf

Jago said:


> Well, the point of the adventure is looking for _La Gloriasa della Mar _, ¿sí? Could Kaz have basically been on the tails of the current PCs, one step behind so to speak and so just now getting to meet Mr. Teach?
> 
> If that is not good enough, straight up have Kaz have been captured on his voyage to the Caribbean and being brought before Blackbeard for Ransom or the like?




Either works just fine. I like the second, but pick the one you like the best as your intro and we'll go with that.


----------



## Jago

Take the second, then! The Knight waylaid by pirates as his introduction to The Caribbean, how great is that?


----------



## Queenie

Yesss... Kat takes the boat... and the boy. "You look strong, you work for us now!"


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> However, after this, I expect the group to return to Blackbeard's manor to finalize their deal: giving him Francois L’Ollonais' treasure for the rights to his beached ship called _The Coral Curse_. Do you see a way to tie Kaz in there?




I am soooooo happy you have faith in us to get this done, cause I'm getting a little nervous, I gotta be honest!!  


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Quickleaf

Jago said:


> Take the second, then! The Knight waylaid by pirates as his introduction to The Caribbean, how great is that?



That'll be a fun 



Queenie said:


> I am soooooo happy you have faith in us to get this done, cause I'm getting a little nervous, I gotta be honest!!



Nervous? Well, I guess I'm doing my DM job


----------



## Queenie

Okay people, it's maybe *not* just a Katerina pick-the-lock type thing, though it may end up being... it seems to be magically locked and therefore not fall under the "lock pick" category.

What do you all think? Obviously it wouldn't just be sitting here if it was easy to get. Any ideas at all? We can discuss it in game as week, this is probably the place for more rules-y discussions. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Shayuri

Well, no one's gotten this far yet. Between the kelpies and the other critters. Those wards haven't been triggered yet, and as far as we know there's no one able to reset them.

I'll read the spell description real quick, but it may be someone will just have to bite the bullet and risk triggering them. Who's got the most hit points right now?


----------



## Jago

(You could always shoot one with a bullet or an arrow?)


----------



## Queenie

Kat's got a good chance of avoiding the damage if she sets it off deliberately.

Also thought about blasting the chest with those cannons but we'd need the materials. 

Kat could attempt the lock and then if that doesn't set it off see if it's light enough for unseen servant to open it...


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Jago

Nobody has a Mage Hand or the like, perhaps, to set off the trap from a distance?

If Kat has the Dex Save, that _might_ work, but you're also deliberately opening yourself up to a world of hurt if you happen to fail.


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> Well, no one's gotten this far yet. Between the kelpies and the other critters. Those wards haven't been triggered yet, and as far as we know there's no one able to reset them.
> 
> I'll read the spell description real quick, but it may be someone will just have to bite the bullet and risk triggering them. Who's got the most hit points right now?




I'm pretty sure Etienne does  

So here's the glyph of warding spell, which Old Zef knows the details of. I'm fine with you assuming that becomes shared group knowledge.


----------



## Fenris

I believe Zef has the most HP. Not a great chance of the dex save, but carpe captionem


----------



## Quickleaf

Bold moves  Before I narrate what happens,  [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] wanted to either cast _blade ward_ on Old Zef, or use _mage hand_ to Help open a lock from a distance. These are both "breaking the rules" in that _blade ward_ has a range of Self, and the move with _mage hand_ is an awful lot like something from the Arcane Trickster.

Generally, how do people feel about allowing these sorts of breaking the rule situations? 

Do you dislike them because they can tread on the toes of other PCs' abilities? 
Are you OK with them if a resource (like Inspiration or Lives) are spent to twist the rules? 
Are you totally fine with them?

Please sound off everyone  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]  [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION]  [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION]  [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] Thanks! I'll go with whatever the group's consensus is, and adopt that as my policy going forward.


----------



## Shayuri

I feel like:

A) As long as the exception being requested can't be gained via another character's abilities (unless said character is unable to fulfill these duties due to being unconscious/dead/stunned/etc), and

B) If there is some kind of expendable resource used to accomplish this, in _addition _to any resources required by a normal use of that action. This could be Inspiration, or maybe using a leveled spell slot (Mage Hand lacks the power as a cantrip, but use a 1st or 2nd spell slot and it has new potential!), or some other class or character resource that is a good thematic fit, and is expended and therefore unavailable later.

The idea being that someone who isn't an Arcane Trickster might be able to imitate an Arcane Trickster, but they're not better at it THAN an Arcane Trickster. It's difficult, and unreliable, and that's why Arcane Tricksters have special training to master it.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] I really like that idea of expending a 1st level spell slot to use _mage hand_ to do something like Help remotely open a lock.

Or a 1st level spell slot to cast _blade ward_ on an ally.

Would that ruling for now work for you [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] so I don't hold up the action?


----------



## pathfinderq1

That idea works pretty well for me too. Use a resource (of some kind), don't step on the toes of a fellow pirate/crewmate/party member, and help the story move forward.


----------



## peterka99

A 1st level slot is fine to me. Better blade ward than mage hand.


----------



## Matthan

That feels like a pretty elegant solution all things considered.


----------



## Jago

I am assuming I need to make a fancy HeroForge icon?


----------



## Quickleaf

Jago said:


> I am assuming I need to make a fancy HeroForge icon?




If you'd like you, you're very welcome to! Otherwise I can whip one up for you. Contrary to our current scene, most of the game has been dialogue. And the only other fight has been theatre of the mind where I actually scanned in a hand-drawn iso sketch of the scene. Dungeons/lairs are the one place where detailed maps really help.


----------



## Jago

Hussar Armor, Saber, and all!


----------



## Quickleaf

Let's see, orange, green, blue, purple, red, and yellow/gold are taken... white for Poland?


----------



## Jago

White for Poland indeed, perfect sir!


----------



## Jago

Also considering changing my character's name to be a bit more manageable.

Kazimierz Zserca, instead of Kazimierz Wielislaw. Still "Kazik" for short, though.


... Lots of Zs. But itz good.


----------



## Fenris

Jago said:


> Also considering changing my character's name to be a bit more manageable.
> 
> Kazimierz Zserca, instead of Kazimierz Wielislaw. Still "Kazik" for short, though.
> 
> 
> ... Lots of Zs. But itz good.



On don't worry. Old Zef will come up with a hood nick name for you and no one will remember your real name  

Sent from my VS995 using EN World mobile app


----------



## peterka99

Look like a high level spell! Evard's black tentacles are invincible but static. The only thing we can do is not  enter the area. Of course, our characters may not be aware of it.... Or the tentacles may be a totally different spell. 

 @_*Quickleaf*_: I guess my modified _blade ward_ will dispel on first damage taken ( Stoneskin is level 4) ?


----------



## Shayuri

They could be dispelled. Otherwise we'd have to wait for them to wear out. Presumably a glyph 'concentrates' for the maximum duration.

The problem of course is that those oozes might kill the treasure if we just sit and wait.


----------



## peterka99

Dispel magic is level 3, so nobody in the team should have it... I will try to destroy the glyph with an axe throw.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm, true. Forgot we're only level 4. Well, the spell will wear off in a minute. I'd say try to get those oozes.


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> They could be dispelled. Otherwise we'd have to wait for them to wear out. Presumably a glyph 'concentrates' for the maximum duration.
> 
> The problem of course is that those oozes might kill the treasure if we just sit and wait.




Almost like some rat bastard DM designed it that way...


----------



## Shayuri

Hm. I've got a question about Nia. Her ranger level to be precise. I've edited her to use at druid 'death' circle, but I can't remember if you and I decided to use the revised ranger rules for this game.


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> Hm. I've got a question about Nia. Her ranger level to be precise. I've edited her to use at druid 'death' circle, but I can't remember if you and I decided to use the revised ranger rules for this game.




Oh, I'm flexible. Just let me know which ranger rules you want to use and let's stick with those. I know there a couple versions floating around. Maybe link to the one you want to use?


----------



## Shayuri

There's only two I'm considering. The core, and the UA revised.

The only reason it's even a question is because the core rules let her start out with Aberrations as a favored enemy...the revised make you wait until like...I think 6th level?...before you can select that one.

I guess it's not a HUGE big deal. The rebalance is, in almost every other way, in the Revised rules' favor...


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> There's only two I'm considering. The core, and the UA revised.
> 
> The only reason it's even a question is because the core rules let her start out with Aberrations as a favored enemy...the revised make you wait until like...I think 6th level?...before you can select that one.
> 
> I guess it's not a HUGE big deal. The rebalance is, in almost every other way, in the Revised rules' favor...




Oh, I see. The revised ranger bakes in flavor for _Greater_ Favored Enemies only being aberrations, celestials, constructs, dragons, elementals, fiends, or giants. Because presumably those are rarer higher-level monster types in most D&D games.

Yeah, I am fine fudging that rule and letting Nia start with aberrations as her favored enemy.  Plenty of aberrations in our pirates game!


----------



## Queenie

I haven't read everything, I have a really bad headache and can't read the screen very long, sorry guys. Bad timing.

I will say, that while I am sure this is very tough, I have total faith that Quickleaf did not put something completely impossible in front of us. We need this to advance the game (to get our ship) so I don't think he would have made it 0% probably of success. 

That said, do not do anything stupid! Let's work together AS A TEAM, OKAY???

So says your Captain who is in pain on the sidelines at the moment *cry*


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Fenris

Quickleaf said:
			
		

> EDIT: I just checked your character sheet and saw Old Zef is proficient in shipwright's tools, so fine to use those for this check in place of smith's tools.




Zef is proficient in smiths tools, as all Aanarden are, and he has a kit with him.  He is proficent with smiths tools, sailmakers tool, carpenters tools, and navigators tool. He is a Dwarven swiss army knife.


----------



## Quickleaf

Fenris said:


> Zef is proficient in smiths tools, as all Aanarden are, and he has a kit with him.  He is proficent with smiths tools, sailmakers tool, carpenters tools, and navigators tool. He is a Dwarven swiss army knife.




Oh! Hey, when you get a chance, post the latest copy of your sheet to our Rogues' Gallery thread?


----------



## Fenris

Quickleaf said:


> Oh! Hey, when you get a chance, post the latest copy of your sheet to our Rogues' Gallery thread?




Heh, yeah just saw that I don't have him up. Sorry.


----------



## Queenie

Embarrassingly, both Jon and my sheet are somewhat incomplete/ not entirely correct. He's got some on his laptop but I think my finished version of Kat is home on my desktop (we're in California at the moment!!). 

I promise when I get home next week, I will fix Kat up and get her posted up all correctly. And check Elora and all my other characters too. Geeze. 

Apologies. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Embarrassingly, both Jon and my sheet are somewhat incomplete/ not entirely correct. He's got some on his laptop but I think my finished version of Kat is home on my desktop (we're in California at the moment!!).
> 
> I promise when I get home next week, I will fix Kat up and get her posted up all correctly. And check Elora and all my other characters too. Geeze.
> 
> Apologies.




No worries. I know you guys will get around to it. Take care of your headache! I found that acupressure / massage helps with those. And avoiding sugar, caffeine, heroin, and dark magic.


----------



## Matthan

Burn it at range with cantrips if our spellcasters are available.  We've already seen that one ooze burns if it touches and there's no reason to believe that this is any less dangerous.  I'm going to move Blaise to intercept whatever is coming our way from the other end.


----------



## peterka99

Is there boulders around Etienne may throw ? He is proficient with improvised weapons. 1d12 and thrown with disadvantage ?


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> Is there boulders around Etienne may throw ? He is proficient with improvised weapons. 1d12 and thrown with disadvantage ?




Oui, je pense!


----------



## Fenris

Sorry. Busy weekend, so I wanted to make sure I wasn't going to hold things up later.


----------



## Queenie

Lol, yes we're away in California and about to pick up the hurricane that are Jon's kids so we might be a little out of touch until Monday. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Fenris

Besides, dwarves are slow enough (especially those with a peg leg), Zef needs every advantage he can get.


----------



## peterka99

@_*Quickleaf*_ : My blade ward should be dispelled now... I don't need to concentrate on it anymore. Should it remove 4 hits from the chain then dispell or does it remain one full round and will divide the possible damage caused by the tentacles too ?


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] : How should I deal with my blade ward ? It removed 4 hits on Zef then was dispelled ?




Yep, its duration is 1 round, so that sounds right.

Regardless of our initiative shenanigans. Guilty along with the rest of you scurvy pirates.


----------



## peterka99

Question: How heavy is the glyph of warding ?  May Etienne use _mage hand_ for apportation to his hand ?


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> Question: How heavy is the glyph of warding ?  May Etienne use _mage hand_ for apportation to his hand ?




Um...It doesn't have any physical substance. It's just magic inscribed on the surface of the chest. Think of it like a layer of light or energy. Could you use _mage hand_ to move those? No. Same goes for _glyph of warding._


----------



## peterka99

Hi! I'll keep the thread live waiting for Queenie 

What if I grab the chain and pull chain and friend(s) out of the tentacles ? Have I to enter the danger zone to do so ? What is your house rule for it ? Strenght save, wrestling contest ?


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> Hi! I'll keep the thread live waiting for Queenie
> 
> What if I grab the chain and pull chain and friend(s) out of the tentacles ? Have I to enter the danger zone to do so ? What is your house rule for it ? Strenght save, wrestling contest ?




Sorry I missed your question. 

Only Old Zef is in the danger zone. Nia is enchained but not in the danger zone.

So I'd handle it as a grapple check – Strength (Athletics) – made against the chain. Since the chain is also wrapped around Nia who _is_ next to Etienne, there's no need to enter the danger zone to attempt to grapple it.

Once the grapple is established, we can adapt the normal rules for moving a grappled creature:

[SECTION]When you move, you can drag or carry the grappled creature with you, but your speed is halved, unless the creature is two or more sizes smaller than you.[/SECTION]

EDIT: The chain is Tiny, but Old Zef is Medium, so...

So that means that normally you could only move a grappled creature up to 15 feet (i.e. half of speed 30).

So I'd divide that amount of movement among any creature you want to move, with the caveat that the chain is still attached to Nia and Old Zef, so you can't move a PC without moving the chain as well. For example, you could pull both Old Zef (5 feet) and the chain (5 feet) toward you, for a total of 10 feet of "moving a grappled creature." Because the chain is wrapped around  Old Zef, however, you could utilize the full 15 feet of "moving a grappled creature."

Sounds fair?


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] I'm sorry for telling Blaise what to do!!

I need someone to actually stand in melee with Katerina so she can get her sneak attack damage, which is almost as much as her actual damage damage right now. Well, not melee but threaten the target. And basically Blaise is the only candidate somehow.

I know it's not optimal to send everyone into that room. But Zef and Nia are taking damage every round (or will) and we need to get in there and finish it some way. I don't know what else to do either but cutting shrubbery doesn't seem like the ideal spot for Kat.

I have this love hate thing with being the Captain. Katerina is made to be a Captain. Born for it. But she's a loving, caring Captain, right? lol I just don't want to always be telling everyone what to do all the time against their better judgement. 

Aside from the fact when we DO have a plan no one follows it :lolcrylol:  

I am, however, enjoying this "Yes Captain" thing and see many varied uses for it in the future...


----------



## Matthan

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] You should absolutely be trying to get sneak attack every round, but remember that you just need someone within 5' of the enemy who is not incapacitated and you can use any finesse weapon (which means you can sneak attack at range).  When Jago joins us, you'll have a lot of soldiers that can engage in melee while you hang back. For this scenario, I'm not sure if the chain is considered to be occupying the same spaces as Nia and Zef since it's grappling them. If it is, you might have other options besides following me into the tentacles. If nothing else, Etienne could attack and then move back to allow you to move up and shoot it. 

At this point in the game though, it makes sense for our fights to be chaotic and a little nonsensical. All of us are learning each other and learning to trust each other. Our captain is going to need some time to figure out to best organize us.


----------



## Queenie

I -definitely- need help figuring things out. 

1) I'm not used to playing a fighter type. At ALL. I'm usually magic all the way. So this is completely new.

2) I've not really played 5e. I mean, yes, I've been in PBP games in 5e now for some time but I've not played in many battles. I'm just learning the sneak attack thing now.

3) I have never played in a real life tabletop 5e fight scenario. I honestly don't know (understand) the rules and I'm NOT good at reading them. AKA, you could turn blue in the face explaining them to me here but it's not my favored way of learning things. It's a little embarrassing. 

4) I don't want to speak too much for him but I believe [MENTION=6855130]Jago[/MENTION] may be taking an ENW vacation. So, he may not be joining the game. That will be for him to explain or not explain when the time comes. That IS why he built the character the way he did, we were missing that role as a team. But yes. He was the one trying to explain to me how the whole sneak attack thing worked, he has an excellent grasp on the 5e rules. 

So you see I'm struggling a little in the role. Katerina knows what to do as a Captain. Ish. Queenie has no idea how to run a rogue or a dual wielder or a cool swashbuckly pirate or or or...


----------



## Shayuri

S'okay there. No one's mad. 

In 5e, sneak attack rules are simpler than previously, which is very good. You need one of two things as a rogue from the PHB; Advantage on the attack from any source, or an ally within 5' of the target. This means that any time you have advantage, be it from being hidden, or from a spell effect, or going before the target's had an action...you also do sneak attack.

The other big thing a rogue will want to keep track of is their Cunning Action. This is about 75% of what makes rogues super fun to play. There's several actions that rogues can do as bonus actions. This means you can 'double move' using a move and a bonus...letting you move 2x your speed and still attack. Or you can Disengage as a bonus action, letting you move in a bit, attack, then Disengage and finish your move away from the guy you attacked, all in one turn. And of course, you can make a Hide action as a bonus, letting you ambush, attack, and fade away again...if there's cover or concealment to hide behind.

This all combines to make rogues very hard to pin down. This -particular- fight is probably not going to showcase the rogue's strengths quite so much, because of the circumstances of it...but the good news is that a grappling creature, like the chain, IS adjacent to the people it's grappling. So you can sneak attack it with a ranged or melee attack.


----------



## Queenie

So.... that Advantage thing is one of my weaknesses. No matter how many times it gets explained to me I am still having trouble with it. So feel free to point out stuff like that or strategies or whatnot here until I DO get a better handle on it. I'm not going to learn until I understand it and that's not going to happen until I use it. 

All I know is like, "Katerina flips off the upper deck, pulling her two cutlasses as she does, and lands super hero style on the bottom deck (thank you Deadpool)." 

Trying to make those things happen on the other hand is... why I hate the rules. 

Cunning Action - that's all the things you just mentioned Shay?


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Matthan

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] The rules aren't that hard.  You just need more experience with them.  Advantage only happens when either the DM grants it or if something like a spell or specific situation warrants it (like if you were hidden with stealth and attack before being seen).  Most of the time, the DM will tell you if you have advantage or a player will say if they have used an ability that grants you advantage.  So, don't stress about it.

I was going to walk you through Cunning Action as well, but I think I may have found a problem with your character.  Kat is a Rogue 3/Fighter 1.  At Rogue 3, you should have chosen an Archetype that would give you some additional abilities (and some tweak your Cunning Action which is why I checked), but I can't find anywhere on your sheet where you did.  The three options in the PHB are Thief, Assassin, and Arcane Trickster.  The SCAG has two additional archetypes, the Mastermind and Swashbuckler.  [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] also has a Swashbuckler archetype he designed for this game.  Personally, if I were you, I would use QL's Swashbuckler archetype.  It would give your AC a bump and you would get to pick two nifty Seafarer Tricks (and you should definitely pick up Issue Commands at 7th level).


----------



## Quickleaf

Yep     [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] is right about you still getting to choose a sub-class (aka "archetype") for being a 3rd level Rogue     [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]. Link to Katerina's character sheet.

I noticed that originally, but I felt like you were still getting comfortable with the rules and had a lot on your plate personally, so I didn't want to bring it up until you had a chance to feel out your character a bit.

There's something to be said for keeping it simple.

Feel free to select one that you like, however, at any time you like.

You can find my Swashbuckler archetype here. Apologies for sharing the same name as the other Swashbuckler in Sword Coast Adventurer's Guide; I made mine before SCAG came out! My Swashbuckler does involve choosing extra things, so while it's very swashbucklery, if it's simplicity you're after it might not be best.

Other options are:

Thief (PHB)
Assassin (PHB)
Arcane Trickster (PHB)
Mastermind (Sword Coast Adventurer's Guide) link
Swashbuckler (Sword Coast Adventurer's Guide, partially excerpted below)

[SBLOCK]SWASHBUCKLER (SWORD COAST ADVENTURER'S GUIDE)
You focus your training on the art of the blade, relying on speed, elegance, and charm in equal parts. While some warriors are brutes clad in heavy armor, your method of fighting looks almost like a performance. Duelists and pirates typically belong to this archetype. A Swashbuckler excels in single combat, and can fight with two weapons while safely darting away from an opponent.

FANCY FOOTWORK
When you choose this archetype at 3rd level, you learn how to land a strike and then slip away without reprisal. During your turn, if you make a melee attack against a creature, that creature can't make opportunity attacks against you for the rest of your turn.

RAKISH AUDACITY
Starting at 3rd level, your unmistakable confidence propels you into battle. You can add your Charisma modifier to your initiative rolls.
In addition, you don't need advantage on your attack roll to use your Sneak Attack if no creature other than your target is within 5 feet of you. All the other rules for the Sneak Attack class feature still apply to you.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Queenie

Yah... I apologise so profusely, that sheet is a humongous mess.  Everytime I need to do something I have trouble, stuff is missing, it's not laid out well... it's one of the first 5e sheets Jon or I made at all. So, it's not good. Jago offered to help me fix it up but as I mentioned, I think he's taking an ENW / gaming break for a bit so I'm going to half to figure out how to fix it up myself.

I recall QL's swashbuckler class came along after I had decided on Fighter1 / Rogue3. I think we looked it over and this way stuff fit better... I wanted Kat to be able to duel wield cutlass and guns, so Dex based. And she's definitely PIRATE, as in, more roguish than fighter.

Recently Cutthroat Island was on TV and I realized that Kat and the main character Morgan (Captain, ha) have SOOOO much in common. I want to watch it from the beginning and get some more inspiration from that. But yeah, she's kinda like that. 

I should be able to choose an archetype now, I have a good grasp on her. 

QL - your archtype - that basically gives you a choice of two seafaring tricks? Is that correct?


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Yah... I apologise so profusely, that sheet is a humongous mess.  Everytime I need to do something I have trouble, stuff is missing, it's not laid out well... it's one of the first 5e sheets Jon or I made at all. So, it's not good. Jago offered to help me fix it up but as I mentioned, I think he's taking an ENW / gaming break for a bit so I'm going to half to figure out how to fix it up myself.
> 
> I recall QL's swashbuckler class came along after I had decided on Fighter1 / Rogue3. I think we looked it over and this way stuff fit better... I wanted Kat to be able to duel wield cutlass and guns, so Dex based. And she's definitely PIRATE, as in, more roguish than fighter.
> 
> Recently Cutthroat Island was on TV and I realized that Kat and the main character Morgan (Captain, ha) have SOOOO much in common. I want to watch it from the beginning and get some more inspiration from that. But yeah, she's kinda like that.
> 
> I should be able to choose an archetype now, I have a good grasp on her.
> 
> QL - your archtype - that basically gives you a choice of two seafaring tricks? Is that correct?




Geena Davis and Matthew Modine. Classic 90's.

Yes, the archetype gives you a form of Unarmored Defense & you get to choose 2 seafaring tricks.


----------



## peterka99

Etienne uses the swashbuckler template. It was designed in december 2014 to be the major description of the character, so it fit all classes. In its conception, I suggested QL to brand it as a "metaclass".


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Geena Davis and Matthew Modine. Classic 90's.
> 
> Yes, the archetype gives you a form of Unarmored Defense & you get to choose 2 seafaring tricks.




Yeah, so definitely going with [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]'s version! I looked over the Seafaring Tricks and I'll try to pick two later today.

In the meantime, can anyone recommend a good character sheet generator? I realize here it'll be a little difficult as there are lots of fiddly unique bits but even just in general I need something I can use to make a sheet I can read. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Yeah, so definitely going with [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]'s version! I looked over the Seafaring Tricks and I'll try to pick two later today.
> 
> In the meantime, can anyone recommend a good character sheet generator? I realize here it'll be a little difficult as there are lots of fiddly unique bits but even just in general I need something I can use to make a sheet I can read.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app




The gold standard self-calculating 5e character sheet is More Purple More Better's Character Sheet.

It's definitely well done, readable, and very customizable...but I think it could be simpler. 

I am a big fan of simplified character sheets...but none of those AFAIK include the auto-calculating "generator" feature you're looking for.

EDIT: There is an online generator that produces a very clean character sheet (maybe *too* clean for most players) called OrcPub. They support cloud storage of your character once you've registered via Google+ or Facebook. However it requires manually entering your info (maybe good for our game), and I haven't been able to get their Export PDF function to work.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> The gold standard self-calculating 5e character sheet is More Purple More Better's Character Sheet.
> 
> It's definitely well done, readable, and very customizable...but I think it could be simpler.
> 
> I am a big fan of simplified character sheets...but none of those AFAIK include the auto-calculating "generator" feature you're looking for.
> 
> EDIT: There is an online generator that produces a very clean character sheet (maybe *too* clean for most players) called OrcPub. They support cloud storage of your character once you've registered via Google+ or Facebook. However it requires manually entering your info (maybe good for our game), and I haven't been able to get their Export PDF function to work.




I don't necessarily like complicated but I don't do the maths well  

I would obviously need said sheet to be able to be posted other places so I can use it lol. I know, I have such problems. 

I just wannnaaaa PLAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> I don't necessarily like complicated but I don't do the maths well
> 
> I would obviously need said sheet to be able to be posted other places so I can use it lol. I know, I have such problems.
> 
> I just wannnaaaa PLAY!!!!!!!!!!!!




I'm almost thinking...you might be the type of player who does better with the GM having your character sheet.

Back when I started playing D&D, my friend Mike's older brother helped me make my first character. I was 8 years old. Had no idea what I was doing and I loved it. My first character was Quickleaf, an elf. I remember having a super simple D&D character sheet, and I think we used some kind of nonweapon proficiency system too. 

Mike's brother, the DM, never asked me to make this check or that check. He just would say "What do you want to do?" And then, with eager eyes, I'd rattle off some crazy idea involving a _necklace of fireballs_. And the DM would ask for whatever roll was needed, sometimes pulling my character over to look at it and double check something.

I probably only actually used my character sheet for recording loot.

It's harder to do that style of play in modern 5e D&D because there's a lot more mechanics on the player's side. And it's more complex in Play-by-Post because stating what you want to do, then waiting for me to call for a check, and then resolving it adds more steps that slow down already slow play. However, if this style appeals to you, I think we could probably figure it out.


----------



## Matthan

Check out mythweavers.com [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION].  They recently had a bit of a database loss (so much work gone), but they have very clean sheets that are easy to read and use.  More importantly for me is that they are available to check online.  I keep meaning to port Blaise over to them so that it's easier for me to check his stats.  They do not fill in as much information for you as you might like, but it is an option.  

Also, when you're done save the page as a pdf.  You never know when an admin is going to make a mistake.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> I'm almost thinking...you might be the type of player who does better with the GM having your character sheet.
> 
> Back when I started playing D&D, my friend Mike's older brother helped me make my first character. I was 8 years old. Had no idea what I was doing and I loved it. My first character was Quickleaf, an elf. I remember having a super simple D&D character sheet, and I think we used some kind of nonweapon proficiency system too.
> 
> Mike's brother, the DM, never asked me to make this check or that check. He just would say "What do you want to do?" And then, with eager eyes, I'd rattle off some crazy idea involving a _necklace of fireballs_. And the DM would ask for whatever roll was needed, sometimes pulling my character over to look at it and double check something.
> 
> I probably only actually used my character sheet for recording loot.
> 
> It's harder to do that style of play in modern 5e D&D because there's a lot more mechanics on the player's side. And it's more complex in Play-by-Post because stating what you want to do, then waiting for me to call for a check, and then resolving it adds more steps that slow down already slow play. However, if this style appeals to you, I think we could probably figure it out.




Yyeessss..... so yes. In general, yes. 

However, I won't do that here. It's too much work I think in PBP and not fair to the GM or to the other players.

I am in a game that is starting back up where we have character sheets posted, and at the beginning we send the GM 100 d20 rolls.  Then we just write a story. He uses the rolls when he feels a roll is appropriate. So I say "Queenie takes her time, carefully aiming her gun at the Man in Black, before taking a shot."  It's a Wild West game - well, it's now morphed into Steampunky League of Extraordinary Gentleman type of game if anyone is interested - anyway, the GM will then answer what happened - "Queenie's shot is true, right to the temple and he falls down dead." Yay! That was _probably_ a nat 20 lol. But what do I know? Or care? It was awesome because I didn't know what was going to happen! 

It's soooo much better than rolling. Seriously. It's fun to write, it's more magical, it's just... better. For me! We've definitely had people hate it because they can't give up that Min-Max numbers have-to-know-everything mentality. 

Not everyone is you QL. Your writing as a GM is superb and makes the game super fun but not everyone writes like you do.  


Changing the topic - so the treasure, if we ever get there, is at the bottom of the ocean. How does one normally get treasure that is at the bottom of the ocean? Seems like something we would know...


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Yyeessss..... so yes. In general, yes.
> 
> However, I won't do that here. It's too much work I think in PBP and not fair to the GM or to the other players.
> 
> I am in a game that is starting back up where we have character sheets posted, and at the beginning we send the GM 100 d20 rolls.  Then we just write a story. He uses the rolls when he feels a roll is appropriate. So I say "Queenie takes her time, carefully aiming her gun at the Man in Black, before taking a shot."  It's a Wild West game - well, it's now morphed into Steampunky League of Extraordinary Gentleman type of game if anyone is interested - anyway, the GM will then answer what happened - "Queenie's shot is true, right to the temple and he falls down dead." Yay! That was _probably_ a nat 20 lol. But what do I know? Or care? It was awesome because I didn't know what was going to happen!
> 
> It's soooo much better than rolling. Seriously. It's fun to write, it's more magical, it's just... better. For me! We've definitely had people hate it because they can't give up that Min-Max numbers have-to-know-everything mentality.
> 
> Not everyone is you QL. Your writing as a GM is superb and makes the game super fun but not everyone writes like you do.




Thanks for the compliment.  

If you'd like to do a 100 d20 rolls in advance and, say, use average damage on your attacks & have me rejigger your saving throws to be passive defense scores I roll against, I think I can figure that out pretty easily.

Not that that helps with character complexity, but if it helps you feel more immersed / play the game when you're on the go, we can do it!



> Changing the topic - so the treasure, if we ever get there, is at the bottom of the ocean. How does one normally get treasure that is at the bottom of the ocean? Seems like something we would know...




Diving bell.
Magic.
Seducing mermaids/mermen.


----------



## Shayuri

Magic is the easiest way in D&D. Kind of regretting my choice to multiclass Nia right now. It made sense for the character concept, but it kind of hoses her spellcasting.


----------



## Matthan

Where there's a will... there's someone with a way that can be _encouraged_ to share it.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Magic is the easiest way in D&D. Kind of regretting my choice to multiclass Nia right now. It made sense for the character concept, but it kind of hoses her spellcasting.




I think Nia's *awesome* and you've been playing her fantastically. No one is dead-dead yet so yay all of us!  



Matthan said:


> Where there's a will... there's someone with a way that can be _encouraged_ to share it.




Gently nudged with a cutlass to the throat, eh?  


Well, we've got to start thinking on it, if we ever set out on this adventure we'll need to know what we are doing *before* we leave.


----------



## Queenie

I have been absolutely regretting us running out of those caves without finishing even the room we were in since we left... 

I'm not sure WHY we did that, though I think in my own case, I'm so anxious to get on the ship - or at least get moving more forward in the plot - that I just didn't think to do more that moment but damn. I mean, we started November of 2014 and we're still not even close to leaving this damn island. 

Every post QL makes is making me regret not finishing up more and more and making me feel like we're going to have to go back. 

I can't be the only one who feels this way?


----------



## Matthan

There may have been more to the cave, but the treasure was the important bit.  We'll most likely need to return for those guns though, right?  So, we just need to make sure that we don't share the location.  Let's get our ship, kill a djab, and get her seaworthy.  

I do have one quest from the job board that I would like to tackle before we leave, but we need to be ready to leave right after.


----------



## Queenie

I don't feel like we got all the treasure, is what I'm saying. Quickleaf seems to be hinting at that too   


Ah, remind me which guns you're speaking of?  

Which quest are you looking at? We actually will need to complete a few of them to get a bunch more crew... well, maybe not necessarily off the board but off of QL's quest list at the beginning of this thread (or in our group, I don't recall which, but it's there). AKA, we need more crew ASAP to fix up and run the ship. Once we have acquired said ship.


----------



## Matthan

I believe the treasure chest was in a cavern with several rusty cannons (four demi-culverns and a swivel gun).  I also think there was another path that we didn't fully explore if I recall.

We'll probably have to do several of the tasks to get a crew.  The one that I'm saving for last involves finding some runaway slaves.  I fully intend to do that.  Probably offer them a spot on the crew, but before we leave, I will be wanting to pay a visit to their 'owner' to make sure they know that those slaves are free men and understand the errors of their ways.  I'm not expecting them to survive their education, thus the need to be ready to leave.


----------



## Matthan

About that book, Blaise can't read it (he speaks/reads French so he might be able to puzzle out a few words), but any book worth being in a treasure chest deserves some attention.  [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] Flynn has Latin if he wants to look over the book.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> I have been absolutely regretting us running out of those caves without finishing even the room we were in since we left...
> 
> I'm not sure WHY we did that, though I think in my own case, I'm so anxious to get on the ship - or at least get moving more forward in the plot - that I just didn't think to do more that moment but damn. I mean, we started November of 2014 and we're still not even close to leaving this damn island.
> 
> Every post QL makes is making me regret not finishing up more and more and making me feel like we're going to have to go back.
> 
> I can't be the only one who feels this way?




Um...thanks? 

I do my best to read the pulse of the party, and use that to facilitate transition scenes so things don't drag on forever (which they already seem to have). Of the people who were posting – and a couple weren't at all – it seemed like folks wanted to leave with the treasure.

It's like as GM in this game (and more generally in PbP) I'm damned if I do scene transition – _noo wait, we wanted to do XYZ!!!_ – and damned if I don't scene transition – _nothing happens for a month in real time, and then everyone has forgotten what's going on._

True, there was a large gap that was my fault due to real life getting in the way, but...I don't know...



Matthan said:


> There may have been more to the cave, but the treasure was the important bit.  We'll most likely need to return for those guns though, right?  So, we just need to make sure that we don't share the location.  Let's get our ship, kill a djab, and get her seaworthy.
> 
> I do have one quest from the job board that I would like to tackle before we leave, but we need to be ready to leave right after.




There's a bit more to it yes. I like to include a lot of avenues for exploration in my games. It's not truly a sandbox, because there is an overarching story driving things – and that story is of reclaiming a sunken Spanish treasure galleon and all the plot twists connected to that and you PCs – but I like to give players a free reign to go after what interests them.

Maybe in PbP that's hard for some players to deal with, because it feels like I'm not providing enough direction?

That's great you have a quest you want to go after!



Queenie said:


> I don't feel like we got all the treasure, is what I'm saying. Quickleaf seems to be hinting at that too
> 
> Ah, remind me which guns you're speaking of?
> 
> Which quest are you looking at? We actually will need to complete a few of them to get a bunch more crew... well, maybe not necessarily off the board but off of QL's quest list at the beginning of this thread (or in our group, I don't recall which, but it's there). AKA, we need more crew ASAP to fix up and run the ship. Once we have acquired said ship.






Matthan said:


> I believe the treasure chest was in a cavern with several rusty cannons (four demi-culverns and a swivel gun).  I also think there was another path that we didn't fully explore if I recall.
> 
> We'll probably have to do several of the tasks to get a crew.  The one that I'm saving for last involves finding some runaway slaves.  I fully intend to do that.  Probably offer them a spot on the crew, but before we leave, I will be wanting to pay a visit to their 'owner' to make sure they know that those slaves are free men and understand the errors of their ways.  I'm not expecting them to survive their education, thus the need to be ready to leave.




Aye, there are 3 demi-culverins (there were 4 but 1 was eaten by the gray ooze) and a swivel gun in the cave. Because of the weight of those, I assumed you planned on either telling Blackbeard where they were so he could fetch them...or discretely leaving that part of the haul out and using them for your own ship. Pirates, savvy?


----------



## Shayuri

We can go back to reclaim the guns perhaps?

As for needing more treasure, well...that's a pirate's lot. 

Just need to get a line on more!


----------



## Matthan

My working assumption (pirate's intuition, let's say) is that Blackbeard wants the book.  I think we can safely save the cannons for ourselves (well as safe as lying to pirate lord can be, but that didn't stop me before).  

I think what's hurting the most in this game is how long it takes for all of us to post (myself included).  It's hard to remember what's going on and what hasn't been done when it was months ago (feels like months at least).  That's the nature of the beast with PbP though this one seems to suffer quite a bit from it.  I have a memory of the water rising (tide coming in) which was going to make further exploration difficult.  That's why I had Blaise say that we should move.  That may just be faulty memory or even a mismatched memory from the Kelpie cave (upon whom I'll have my revenge someday!)  

The trick that I've picked up from other PbPs that I play is to go ahead and post even when you don't think your character has anything to say or do.  Many times a game will grind to a crawl as people play politeness chicken over posting.  One person doesn't want to hog the scene/spotlight so doesn't post to give the others a chance.  The others don't think their character would do much or do not want to steal the spotlight from player one.  Just a post that says your character is quietly watching what happens is usually enough to communicate to the other players to keep the scene moving.  I'll try to be more diligent to do my part in that regard.


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah, you're right. I apologize for the role I've played in that conundrum. Posting is a habit, and it's one that can be broken. Games that have long pauses are sometimes hard to get back into just because I'm not in the habit of thinking about it, of reading it, of writing it.

I'll do better.


----------



## Queenie

Yeah... I've been having Kat say something and no one answers her so... I wait. I've been thinking lately I would just do another action (like how I just divided up the treasure to move it, in case we got separated, attacked, whatever) to keep us moving. I'm totally here I just don't want to be hogging this game, especially with the "Captain" hat, I'm sensitive to that. But I also don't want to keep just talking to myself lol

Have we lost Pathfinder? [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] is a slow poster. I'll poke him. AGAIN.

Quickleaf, you are a fantastic GM, not to kiss up, but I've said it before, you are the best GM I've seen around here. I think you read the crowd just fine! Life gets in the way for everyone at times.

I actually love that there are all these sidequests. I just feel pressure to get moving on our main quest and not waste time on side things... but... if we had our crew working on fixing up the ship (eventually) and that was going to take say, X amount of days, that would give us some time to get some side quests done 


I'm also assuming Blackbeard wants the book or at least the location to the treasure, perhaps he knows something we don't. Kat had designs to have someone look at the book and see if they could appraise it (aka copy a spell or two ZEF) or perhaps hold back a potion but since we've already figured out this treasure is far less valuable than the ship, she may not risk it. We'll still look into the book though.


----------



## Quickleaf

Not sure, I think [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] is still in the game, right mate? Just assumed he got busy.



Queenie said:


> Quickleaf, you are a fantastic GM, not to kiss up, but I've said it before, you are the best GM I've seen around here. I think you read the crowd just fine! Life gets in the way for everyone at times.



Aw.  Well, there are some really good GMs on these boards, and I'm happy to be one.

Yeah, life does get in the way. Apologies for my role in the delays. Who knows, maybe we'll keep this game going for a couple years to come and we can all meet up at a convention some time down the road for a climactic ocean battle with real grog? And non-alcohol options for little pirates. 



> I'm also assuming Blackbeard wants the book or at least the location to the treasure, perhaps he knows something we don't. Kat had designs to have someone look at the book and see if they could appraise it (aka copy a spell or two ZEF) or perhaps hold back a potion but since we've already figured out this treasure is far less valuable than the ship, she may not risk it. We'll still look into the book though.




Man, I can't pull a fast one by you and [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] – you two are waaaay too genre savvy.


----------



## Matthan

I had forgotten about the Detect Magic spell!  Though that makes the book worse actually.  Potions are potions.  They might be amazing or may not, but spellbooks don't usually radiate magic, do they?  Magic books usually do something.  We need Identify or some arcana checks.  Something.  I think it's spellcaster spotlight time.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Who knows, maybe we'll keep this game going for a couple years to come and we can all meet up at a convention some time down the road for a climactic ocean battle with real grog? And non-alcohol options for little pirates.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I can't pull a fast one by you and [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] – you two are waaaay too genre savvy.




Let's DEFINITELY do that!! I'd love to meet up one day!!!  

As for Matthan and I... we may have plans... you'll just have to wait and see   Even if we do, I doubt we could ever outwit you lol 



Matthan said:


> I had forgotten about the Detect Magic spell!  Though that makes the book worse actually.  Potions are potions.  They might be amazing or may not, but spellbooks don't usually radiate magic, do they?  Magic books usually do something.  We need Identify or some arcana checks.  Something.  I think it's spellcaster spotlight time.



  I honestly don't know in 5e how that works, if they've changed anything or not. I thought it used to be no, a spellbook didn't radiate magic cause they were just words on a page but I think scrolls did because they had the spell cast into it already and you just had to read it? I'm not positive on editions anymore, it's too confusing.


----------



## Shayuri

Spellbooks can be warded against various environmental conditions. That would radiate magic. A seafaring mage probably would want their spellbooks to be waterproof at the very least.


----------



## Queenie

Shay is SOOOOO smart... see this is why we keep you around! 

xoxoxo


----------



## Matthan

An item will radiate magic if it has the magical potential to do something. So a scroll contains the magical energy of that spell that can be released so it radiates magic. A spell book just has the formula for the spell without containing the actual magical energy of a spell. Reading a scroll casts the spell. Reading the spell book doesn't. That's the way I think about it at least. 

Shay is right. The book is either warded or magical. 5E by the book lets you identify items by casting Identify or working with the item during a rest. I'm not sure if Quickleaf has any house rules, but Identify is a ritual spell if any of our casters have it available.


----------



## Quickleaf

No house rules in that area, no. I've always played it that you can identify magic items by experimenting/fiddling with them, not just by casting _identify_, though there may be risks associated with doing so (e.g. accidentally triggering a _wand of fireball_).

The Latin scholars are [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] and [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION].


----------



## pathfinderq1

I am going to be taking an RL-enforced break from gaming for a bit. Sorry to leave everyone in the lurch.

Good luck all.


----------



## Shayuri

Before I make a goofball of myself IC again, let me try to climb back aboard.

The Van Djik is...the Sea Wolf? Or...I'm super confused. I don't know which ship we're talking about here. The Coral Curse?


----------



## Matthan

Shayuri said:


> Before I make a goofball of myself IC again, let me try to climb back aboard.
> 
> The Van Djik is...the Sea Wolf? Or...I'm super confused. I don't know which ship we're talking about here. The Coral Curse?




I may be confused, but I think L'ollanais (sp?) is the captain of the Sea Wolf and we just stole his treasure.  Everyone thought he was dead, but you guys found out differently (he's a werewolf!).

Piet Hien Van Djik is the former captain of the Coral Curse (the djab infested ship we're trying to get).

Blackbeard gave us two options to get the Curse.  We could do either.  Here's the post.

Blaise wants to go ahead and pursue Van Djik as well so we can decide which option to hand over to Blackbeard (the secret or the treasure) and possibly use the other for ourselves or to negotiate further advantages from Blackbeard.


----------



## Shayuri

Okay, that's the key I missed. I'd forgotten the name of the captain of the Coral Curse. Whew!

Thanks for the refresher, Matthan!

Finding the crew of the Curse may be tricky...but it's worth looking. Note too that we don't have to limit ourselves to the living crew. Perhaps the captain buried some of his mates?


----------



## Matthan

Van Djik is apparently dying of a disease in the town on the island we're on so he's close.  He's also an easy first stop.  Even if we can't get the secret out of him, he might slip some info that we can use to discover it (like where some of the crew is buried).  Does anyone have some abilities that let them talk to the dead?


----------



## Shayuri

Nia does.


----------



## Matthan

_Theoretically,_ if Van Djik tragically succumbed to his disease would Nia be able to get his secrets from him easier if he was dead?


----------



## Shayuri

Perhaps! But it's good to ask before too, just in case.


----------



## Matthan

Sure, carrot before stick.  Completely agree.  Just making sure we have options.  Blaise is immune to disease so I can safely talk to him while he's alive.  I'm assuming Nia has access to 'Speak with Dead' so we can keep Nia out of the room in case the discussion gets hostile so the spell won't treat you as hostile if we need it later.


----------



## Shayuri

A wise idea. Nia is no great shakes at social skills anyway, so she wouldn't be super useful in talking to him pre-death anyway.


----------



## Matthan

And again, _theoretically,_ if we wanted to make sure that no one else could get the information from Van Djik, dead or alive, would Nia have some insight into how we can make that happen?


----------



## Shayuri

Oh sure. That's easy. Wreck his skull so it has no working mouth. 

Reading my sheet again, I see that Nia hasn't got the Speak With Dead Spell. She's Twilight Circle, so at 6th level she can speak with dead anyway...but I think what the plan was is to use a voodoo ritual, which has risks, but is fairly flexible in application. That's the same plan for how to exorcise the Coral Curse.

Also, I need to update my RG sheet. Hee.

Quickleaf, we'd talked a little about using the Revised Ranger, but I can't recall exactly what the decision was now. I know there's pros and cons. Mechanically it's stronger, which is nice...but it'd mean I can't take Aberrations as a favored enemy, and I'd lose the favored terrain bonus.

Any thoughts on which is more applicable here?


----------



## Queenie

Kat is very good at, let's call it, _speaking with people_, and since Van Diek is a dwarf, we also have Zef, in case that's the route to go and Kat's particular charms don't work. 

He's got Yellow Fever, if I recall, so was likely cursed by the spirit on the ship or by whatever circumstances led to the spirit being on the ship. If there's a way to protect against disease or that particular disease, we may want to do that in an abundance of caution. 

I don't think there's actually many crew left alive, so the Captain is the way to go here. We know where he lives, it's close by on the Island. 

Any chance we can cure the Captain? That'd get us any information we could possibly want. 




Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Shayuri

Curing him would probably require either convincing the djab to release him, or defeating/destroying the djab.

Which, coincidentally, is something we aim to do. However, we may not want the prior captain to be in a position to want his ship back? 

And remember, this guy was a big time slaver. He's not a nice person.


----------



## Matthan

Wait... he was a slaver?  I was not aware of that fact. 

Blaise is immune to disease so feel free to send him in alone.  He always enjoys time alone with slavers.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Curing him would probably require either convincing the djab to release him, or defeating/destroying the djab.
> 
> Which, coincidentally, is something we aim to do. However, we may not want the prior captain to be in a position to want his ship back?
> 
> And remember, this guy was a big time slaver. He's not a nice person.




I don't know... if "yellow fever" is a disease itself or if he's actually inhabited by part of the spirit, I guess we don't know these things. Goshdarnnit, more things to find out, we are NEVER GETTING OFF THIS ISLAND!!!!

I think [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] is really playing like, Dread or Paranoia or some other game designed to drive us all insane here... It's working!!!!!!!!! Bwwhahahaha. 

Van Diek is sick but he's also old I believe (?), he's no match for us young -and hungry- Pirates. Kat is not giving up this ship. She CN, she'd just as likely cure him then put a dagger in his eye if it suited her.



Matthan said:


> Wait... he was a slaver?  I was not aware of that fact.
> 
> Blaise is immune to disease so feel free to send him in alone.  He always enjoys time alone with slavers.



 I don't think Blaise yet knows he was a slaver or that the Coral Curse was a slave ship- he hasn't yet shared his distaste for slavers, unless that might have happened in our missing three months. We were *just* starting to share though... if it comes up now... 

Kat would risk disease if we needed this information to make our plan work, I'm not concerned, but I have a feeling this is going to be dwarf to dwarf. Just a gut thing, dwarves sorta work on that level, you know? 

How charismatic is Blaise?


----------



## Matthan

Blaise hasn't shared his distaste for slavers yet.  I'm sure it'll show up at an inopportune time.  Was the _Coral Curse_being a slave ship common knowledge or something the party discovered?  

Blaise is pretty charismatic (16 stat, +5 persuasion). 

I'm good sending in Zef if that's the way to go.  Nia could also try a Lesser Restoration to heal him.


----------



## Matthan

Wait a second!  I just remembered after I pressed submit.  Blaise can cure disease too.  He has to use 5HP from his Lay on Hands to remove a single disease or poison.  That might be an easy way to discover if we're dealing with a disease or a curse.


----------



## Shayuri

Nia is familiar with the Coral Curse's past, and the reason for it being haunted, because she's spent time (previous to the game start) researching it. I think she told several other party members about it when we went and visited the ship's resting site briefly before heading to meet a fellow voodoun practitioner, which led to us falling afoul of the Sea Wolf's crew and that whole thing. 

A lot of our sidetracks involve bringing in new players. (^_^)


----------



## Queenie

I'm glad you remembered that, because I didn't. I knew we knew it - the slavers bit - but just didn't recall if it was common knowledge or if we'd found it out. 

It makes sense that Blaise doesn't know it yet, as he's just arrived on our little Island Paradise. I'm sure it will slip out in conversation soon enough. 

I wonder if it's worth looking into D'vard's claims, especially now that we've stolen L'Olonnais's treasure, the Captain of the Sea Wolf has more claim than ever to come after us. Might be better to know what's coming than to wait and be surprised by it. I don't know why he hates Katerina but I'm sure there are a plethora of reasons 


On that note, we have these crew quests - 



> Crew Quests
> Blundering pirates at tavern (12 cannon fodder)
> Dwarven deserters (13 sailors)
> Captain Piet Hien Van Djik's survivors of The Coral Curse (10 old salts)
> Latvian mercenaries (9 pirates, armed)
> French buccaneers (12 buccaneers, armed)
> 
> Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?375696-Spell-amp-Crossbones#ixzz4fIGqGLvG




So there are 10 Old Salts left of the Coral Curse crew that we can try to woo as our own. It might be helpful to have some that know their way around the ship, if we can convince them to get back on it.


----------



## Quickleaf

So, here's what I remember from my notes. I think Nia (  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] ) dug this information up...

_The Coral Curse _was once under the command of the (in)famous Dutch dwarven Captain Piet Hein Van Djik, who is based on the historical figure Pieter Pietersen Hein. The ship definitely used slave labor, judging from the rumors and your brief visit to the beached vessel during the day and seeing chains, but whether it was entirely a slave ship or just used slave labor in its mercantile ventures is unclear.

It became a hospital ship when the crew were afflicted with yellow fever, and was severely damaged in a battle with French Naval Captain Jacques Cassard. The circumstances of that battle are shrouded in mystery, and likely only Piet Hein or his former crew knows the truth. 

_The Coral Curse_ is currently beached in the port of Nassau, and none dared touch her for fear she is haunted by a djab (dark spirit). The ship is owned by Blackbeard, who has agreed to transfer title to Katerina in exchange for recovery of a treasure of supposedly dead French villainous pirate Francois L'Ollonais.

I can't remember how much *Nia* knew, but I think there were implications that the presence of the djab Yellow Jack was due to slaves onboard _The Coral Curse_ disagreeing with a decision the captain Piet Hein made...


----------



## Quickleaf

Loving all the dialogue between you folks as you plot your next step 



Queenie said:


> I don't know... if "yellow fever" is a disease itself or if he's actually inhabited by part of the spirit, I guess we don't know these things. Goshdarnnit, more things to find out, we are NEVER GETTING OFF THIS ISLAND!!!!
> 
> I think [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] is really playing like, Dread or Paranoia or some other game designed to drive us all insane here... It's working!!!!!!!!! Bwwhahahaha.




Ahem! I am astounded, just astounded at your inflammatory accusations!

*Moves voodoo doll of PC ship closer under the perilous Jenga tower of Dread.*


----------



## Quickleaf

I also should have mentioned, or maybe I did, that Piet Hein would be something of a celebrity figure to Old Zef [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]


----------



## Shayuri

I vaguely recall that Yellow Jack showed up because of a plague starting among the slaves...and possibly some hint that someone might have used that somehow. Maybe there was a voodoun among the slaves who wanted to strike out at the captain and crew, though it removed all hope of recovering from their disease.

...

And actually, as I think on it, I don't so much as 'recall' that as I do 'make it up out of nothing and convince myself that it's a memory.'

So. You know.

100% reliable.


----------



## Matthan

Quickleaf said:


> I also should have mentioned, or maybe I did, that Piet Hein would be something of a celebrity figure to Old Zef [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]




So murder the filthy slaver when Zef isn't around.  Got it, chief!

Seriously though, getting my facts straight.  Queenie mentioned D'vard.  I remember reading that name when I read the story, but I don't remember who he is.  Is he another guy to stab?  (When your only tool is a sword every problem looks like something to stab)


----------



## Shayuri

D'vard is the crewman of the Sea Wolf whom we captured in their ambush of us, and questioned. We're still holding him captive.

Nia's thinking of maybe offering him to Yellow Jack to lure him out of the ship. Though there's another option now as well.


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> I vaguely recall that Yellow Jack showed up because of a plague starting among the slaves...and possibly some hint that someone might have used that somehow. Maybe there was a voodoun among the slaves who wanted to strike out at the captain and crew, though it removed all hope of recovering from their disease.
> 
> ...
> 
> And actually, as I think on it, I don't so much as 'recall' that as I do 'make it up out of nothing and convince myself that it's a memory.'
> 
> So. You know.
> 
> 100% reliable.




Yeah, that's the great thing about memory.  

Actually, I do remember something along those lines as well. I have more complete info, stuff that Nia hadn't uncovered yet...but it is in pretty close in line with your recollection.



Matthan said:


> So murder the filthy slaver when Zef isn't around.  Got it, chief!
> 
> Seriously though, getting my facts straight.  Queenie mentioned D'vard.  I remember reading that name when I read the story, but I don't remember who he is.  Is he another guy to stab?  (When your only tool is a sword every problem looks like something to stab)




Haha. 

DM: "You encounter the dwarven captain on his deathbed..."

Blaise: "Zef, can you usher out those pirates and get us some privacy?" "I draw my muderizing blade."

DM: "You want to murderize him. On his deathbed?"

Blaise: "Uh huh. So I'll critically murderize him, right?"


----------



## Matthan

Quickleaf said:


> Haha.
> 
> DM: "You encounter the dwarven captain on his deathbed..."
> 
> Blaise: "Zef, can you usher out those pirates and get us some privacy?" "I draw my muderizing blade."
> 
> DM: "You want to murderize him. On his deathbed?"
> 
> Blaise: "Uh huh. So I'll critically murderize him, right?"




Blaise: "I'll go ahead and smite just to be safe."


----------



## Shayuri

Well, you know what they say. Smite makes right.


----------



## Queenie

D'vard and their crew of shapeshifter's specifically came after us when we were visiting a now gone PC - and he mentioned his Captain had a thing for Kat. It could just be that he heard she was looking for La Gloriosa but I don't think so in this case, that's just a hunch though. If so, he was hired or controlled by someone else to do so in all likelihood. 

So his ship is the _Sea Wolf_ and his Captain turns out to be the 'supposedly dead but really a werewolf' L'Olonnais. Fancy that we just stole his treasure. Since he IS alive, why didn't he just go and get his treasure himself... might be a good question. 

Who knows what else they can shapeshift into. But we have D'vard captive and questioned him, and our benefactor has magically been questioning him too. 

This is a whole other ball of... seaweed.


----------



## Matthan

Queenie said:


> D'vard and their crew of shapeshifter's specifically came after us when we were visiting a now gone PC - and he mentioned his Captain had a thing for Kat. It could just be that he heard she was looking for La Gloriosa but I don't think so in this case, that's just a hunch though. If so, he was hired or controlled by someone else to do so in all likelihood.
> 
> So his ship is the _Sea Wolf_ and his Captain turns out to be the 'supposedly dead but really a werewolf' L'Olonnais. Fancy that we just stole his treasure. Since he IS alive, why didn't he just go and get his treasure himself... might be a good question.
> 
> Who knows what else they can shapeshift into. But we have D'vard captive and questioned him, and our benefactor has magically been questioning him too.
> 
> This is a whole other ball of... seaweed.




I don't exactly know how to go about this, but I would like to add to the party goals:

GOAL: Sabotage and/or Sink the _Sea Wolf_ before leaving the island.  (Bonus points if the crew is on it)


----------



## Queenie

Matthan said:


> I don't exactly know how to go about this, but I would like to add to the party goals:
> 
> GOAL: Sabotage and/or Sink the _Sea Wolf_ before leaving the island.  (Bonus points if the crew is on it)




We are never leaving this island.


----------



## Matthan

Queenie said:


> We are never leaving this island.




No, we will leave (a long time from now, but two days in game), but we will be leaving a smoldering husk behind us.


----------



## Queenie

Matthan said:


> I don't exactly know how to go about this, but I would like to add to the party goals:
> 
> GOAL: Sabotage and/or Sink the _Sea Wolf_ before leaving the island.  (Bonus points if the crew is on it)




But seriously   Yah, they are already gunning for us, so it's inevitable we'll have to either kill them or become shape shifters. I vote for murder. It'd be hot under all that fur.


----------



## Queenie

Matthan said:


> No, we will leave (a long time from now, but two days in game), but we will be leaving a smoldering husk behind us.




If I could point out for a moment, we started this game with the goal of securing a ship to get OFF this island. 

We started:  Saturday, 8th November, 2014 01:31 AM

And we are nowhere near leaving. As our list of to-do's grows I find it simultaneously frustrating and hysterical that I built a seafaring pirate, yet am happy as a clam that I have other skills to fall back on, namely her charms with men and women alike and her ability to slice off a head, men and women and werewolf (werewolves?) alike. 

So I'm good  

My other long lasting game has been going for 12 years at this point, and we've played 3 months over four modules, which skipped a bunch of time between modules at that. So like 1 week was played over 2 years. I'm used to this.


----------



## Queenie

Matthan said:


> No, we will leave (a long time from now, but two days in game), but we will be leaving a smoldering husk behind us.




Poor Nassau, we used and abused ye. Thanks for ye olde memories.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> If I could point out for a moment, we started this game with the goal of securing a ship to get OFF this island.
> 
> We started:  Saturday, 8th November, 2014 01:31 AM
> 
> And we are nowhere near leaving. As our list of to-do's grows I find it simultaneously frustrating and hysterical that I built a seafaring pirate, yet am happy as a clam that I have other skills to fall back on, namely her charms with men and women alike and her ability to slice off a head, men and women and werewolf (werewolves?) alike.
> 
> So I'm good
> 
> My other long lasting game has been going for 12 years at this point, and we've played 3 months over four modules, which skipped a bunch of time between modules at that. So like 1 week was played over 2 years. I'm used to this.




So, this game was my first time playing or running PbP. I thought, "It might be a little slower than face-to-face, but surely nothing extreme."

Lolol. What did I know?


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> So, this game was my first time playing or running PbP. I thought, "It might be a little slower than face-to-face, but surely nothing extreme."
> 
> Lolol. What did I know?




It is slower than most of my other games, but that has two components. 

One, it's very information rich. Which is awesome. But is a lot of work. Good work though. But it slows things down somewhat. Leaving a lot to memory (at least MY memory) slows things down 

Two is the players. That you can't do anything about on your end, that's all on us. We go through jags of a lot of posting then we die out for weeks. That's crazy lives of players, sometimes it's getting lost in the game but you always give direction when we ask for it, so it's mostly down to the first. 

This game seems to have a lot of turnover too. Everyone wants to play a pirate! It's cool! Not everyone can actually commit to a game or they have overcommitted themselves, whatever the reason. That leaves us in a slow down or a lurch every time we switch it up. Fresh players / blood is a good thing though, the excitement gets everyone posting and moving. We could probably use a player or two now that Pathfinder has dropped (sorry to see you go, loved your story!) and Jago won't be playing.


----------



## Matthan

I play in a few other PbP games on another site and one of them has an interesting mechanism to keep the plot moving.  The GM created a 'Campfire' thread.  The idea was that if a scene was dragging long because of roleplaying, that scene shifts to the 'Campfire' thread to be completed and the story pushes forward.  For our present situation, I think we're all set on heading to meet with the old captain.  With the campfire system, if anyone else had any narrative goals that they wanted to accomplish at this beach scene they could RP that within the Campfire thread and the rest of the party moves forward with the main plot in the main story thread.  

It takes a little mutual trust since you're essentially setting up a parallel narrative track, but for IC interactions it works great.  If you wanted to preserve everything within the main thread, you could still use the Campfire thread, but create a "to be filled later" post in the main thread before the scene transition.  After the scene is done in the Campfire thread, copy and paste the contents into the "to be filled later" post.


----------



## Queenie

Matthan said:


> I play in a few other PbP games on another site and one of them has an interesting mechanism to keep the plot moving.  The GM created a 'Campfire' thread.  The idea was that if a scene was dragging long because of roleplaying, that scene shifts to the 'Campfire' thread to be completed and the story pushes forward.  For our present situation, I think we're all set on heading to meet with the old captain.  With the campfire system, if anyone else had any narrative goals that they wanted to accomplish at this beach scene they could RP that within the Campfire thread and the rest of the party moves forward with the main plot in the main story thread.
> 
> It takes a little mutual trust since you're essentially setting up a parallel narrative track, but for IC interactions it works great.  If you wanted to preserve everything within the main thread, you could still use the Campfire thread, but create a "to be filled later" post in the main thread before the scene transition.  After the scene is done in the Campfire thread, copy and paste the contents into the "to be filled later" post.




We did almost the exact same thing in my long lasting PBP game. Our GM turned the game into a Story Hour, so we always had in mind that we were "writing a story" while we played, essentially writing for our audience (and, all these years later, we still have 200 loyal readers!! lol ). 

In that vein, we'd back-fill / edit in things all the time. Most of that was conversations between two players. It *really* helped develop characters while not make everyone else sit around and wait for said characters to fight / flirt / drag out backstories. I think that is why it is a favorite game of most of the players, we got all those backstories out that everyone worked so hard on. Most games don't have a lot of time for time, especially PBP games because of their slow rate.

Right now Kat and Blasie are chatting but essentially we were waiting on the perpetually slow [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] to post what he found in the book.  But in the future, say we knew they wanted to drink and flirt a little bit with the intent of digging deeper into why the other was really looking for La Gloriosa and we knew that night they would have a little bit of time they could steal away together. We could do that conversation either in private messages or in another thread if [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] wanted to monitor it / play NPC's or cause trouble while the main game was still playing... it gives the chance to actually make shorter and more frequent back and forths which resemble a real conversation without making others wait on that. Then it would be ready with possibly just minor alterations to be inserted when the time was right.

Or like Matthan mentioned... they continue the conversation they are having right now, but the game moves on, then we edit in the remainder of it when we are finished and post in OOG that we edited it so everyone can go read. Obviously you try not to do anything life altering like kill someone, but since it's usually just discussions and gets posted soon-ish, that's not usually an issue.

I'm all for it. It makes the game much richer, imho.


----------



## Quickleaf

Hmm, ok, let me think on it 

Btw, is there a way for you as players to get notifications (i.e. the red box up on top right) to display for this thread?

I get notifications for my OWN threads, but I'm wondering how players stay abreast of new posts in a thread? I tried subscribing to another person's thread recently, but that didn't give me notifications like I was hoping for. Without notifications, I tend to forget about posts/threads I'm part of; anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Hmm, ok, let me think on it
> 
> Btw, is there a way for you as players to get notifications (i.e. the red box up on top right) to display for this thread?
> 
> I get notifications for my OWN threads, but I'm wondering how players stay abreast of new posts in a thread? I tried subscribing to another person's thread recently, but that didn't give me notifications like I was hoping for. Without notifications, I tend to forget about posts/threads I'm part of; anyone else have that problem?




Usually subscribing is the way to go. I have found I have to do it on a desktop (it doesn't work well on my ipad, from the app). 

Also, ENW suffers from jags, so it goes through spurts of not working. Also, if you don't check the thread, you won't get any more notifications. That's how that works. It's a PITA.

But when it works, it's great! *rolls eyes*

I kept missing posts today, until I realized people were on and posting, so just kept refreshing. It's not the best system. But generally it works better than nothing. 

Are you "subscribing" to the thread? It's under "Thread Tools" then you can choose how to be notified, generally "Instant Notification By Email."


----------



## Shayuri

Subscriptions are nototiously unreliable in these parts. I just try to check every day.

But...admittedly, I still miss stuff sometimes.


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] Are you still with us? You haven't posted since March. I don't want to leave you out of anything!


----------



## Queenie

Also, [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], do we have openings in this game?


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Also, [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], do we have openings in this game?




I can manage up to seven players, so we do have 1 opening. That's assuming that everyone else is still in the game.


----------



## Queenie

*[5e] Spell &amp; Crossbones (FULL for now)*



Quickleaf said:


> I can manage up to seven players, so we do have 1 opening. That's assuming that everyone else is still in the game.




Someone correct me if I'm wrong for players:

Queenie - Katerina
  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] - Old Zef 

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - Nia 

 [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] - Blaise 

 [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] - Etienne

  [MENTION=6700362]Pathfinder[/MENTION] just left -boo- so no more Flynn. 

Is there someone else? Please forgive me if I've forgotten you! 




Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong for players:
> 
> @Queenie - Katerina
> [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] - Old Zef
> 
> [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - Nia
> 
> [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] - Blaise
> 
> [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] - Etienne
> 
> [MENTION=6700362]Pathfinder[/MENTION] just left -boo- so no more Flynn.
> 
> Is there someone else? Please forgive me if I've forgotten you!




Ah, that's right I'd forgotten about [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] dropping the game. Sorry, there's been so much turnover it's hard to keep track. So, we have 2 vacancies.


----------



## peterka99

Etienne was just resting... [MENTION=25643]ca[/MENTION]nadianBacon said she want to be back 2-3 months ago ?


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Ah, that's right I'd forgotten about [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] dropping the game. Sorry, there's been so much turnover it's hard to keep track. So, we have 2 vacancies.




So maybe change the thread title to show we are recruiting 1-2 players? Fresh blood might help get some things done


----------



## tuxgeo

Please excuse me for once again jumping into your thread here, but I wanted to pose a couple of questions: 
(1) If you can get Kid and Caillou back into play, you'll have your seven, right? If CB and unsung are reachable (not always a given), couldn't the party just go forward that way? 
(2) Without Caillou, your party has Swashbucklers but no Ship Mage. I may never see the "Ghost Rigging" cantrip in action in your IC thread, so I wanted to ask: with a Range of 30 feet and an effect of rigging lashing out 30 feet, does the rigging go to a maximum distance of 60 feet from the caster? And does the rope lash out from the rigging, or from the caster? (Could a Ship Mage who is walking the plank cast the cantrip to have rope lash out from the rigging and catch him?)


----------



## Queenie

tuxgeo said:


> Please excuse me for once again jumping into your thread here, but I wanted to pose a couple of questions:
> (1) If you can get Kid and Caillou back into play, you'll have your seven, right? If CB and unsung are reachable (not always a given), couldn't the party just go forward that way?
> (2) Without Caillou, your party has Swashbucklers but no Ship Mage. I may never see the "Ghost Rigging" cantrip in action in your IC thread, so I wanted to ask: with a Range of 30 feet and an effect of rigging lashing out 30 feet, does the rigging go to a maximum distance of 60 feet from the caster? And does the rope lash out from the rigging, or from the caster? (Could a Ship Mage who is walking the plank cast the cantrip to have rope lash out from the rigging and catch him?)




I don't think either CB or Unsung are back here playing on the boards at the moment. 

 [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] Are you next on the list to play?


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> So maybe change the thread title to show we are recruiting 1-2 players? Fresh blood might help get some things done




Aye aye, captain!


----------



## Quickleaf

tuxgeo said:


> Please excuse me for once again jumping into your thread here, but I wanted to pose a couple of questions:
> (1) If you can get Kid and Caillou back into play, you'll have your seven, right? If CB and unsung are reachable (not always a given), couldn't the party just go forward that way?
> (2) Without Caillou, your party has Swashbucklers but no Ship Mage. I may never see the "Ghost Rigging" cantrip in action in your IC thread, so I wanted to ask: with a Range of 30 feet and an effect of rigging lashing out 30 feet, does the rigging go to a maximum distance of 60 feet from the caster? And does the rope lash out from the rigging, or from the caster? (Could a Ship Mage who is walking the plank cast the cantrip to have rope lash out from the rigging and catch him?)




(1) I haven't seen CB and Unsung around for several months, don't think they're currently playing.

(2) Yep, _ghost rigging_ might be described as a fling of the caster's hand, and then a mast line (within 30 feet) wraps around a boarding enemy's foot, hauling them up 30 feet to dangle above the deck, or something along those lines. So, yes, the maximum effective distance would be 60 feet if you just wanted to tangle an enemy up with a bit of rope. The rope lash originates from the rigging. Yes, totally, a Ship Mage walking the plank could cast _ghost rigging_ to have the rope lash out from the rigging and catch him (though I can't remember if I designed the cantrip to function like a reaction _feather fall_ or not).


----------



## Fenris

tuxgeo said:


> Please excuse me for once again jumping into your thread here, but I wanted to pose a couple of questions:
> (1) If you can get Kid and Caillou back into play, you'll have your seven, right? If CB and unsung are reachable (not always a given), couldn't the party just go forward that way?
> (2) Without Caillou, your party has Swashbucklers but no *Ship Mage*. I may never see the "Ghost Rigging" cantrip in action in your IC thread, so I wanted to ask: with a Range of 30 feet and an effect of rigging lashing out 30 feet, does the rigging go to a maximum distance of 60 feet from the caster? And does the rope lash out from the rigging, or from the caster? (Could a Ship Mage who is walking the plank cast the cantrip to have rope lash out from the rigging and catch him?)




Eh em!


----------



## tuxgeo

Fenris said:


> Eh em!




But I didn't forget _Old Zef!_ His Wizard Archetype is "School of Conjuration," not the special "Ship Mage" archetype that QL created and posted as one of his "Seafaring Archetypes."

_Edit to add:_ I had mentioned Caillou in connection with the Ship Mage archetype because unsung had given Caillou the "Ship Mage" Fortune as one Fortune among a total of eight that he took (including "Enemy" _twice_).


----------



## tuxgeo

Queenie said:


> I don't think either CB or Unsung are back here playing on the boards at the moment.
> 
> @_*tuxgeo*_ Are you next on the list to play?




What? Is there a list somewhere? 

I'm thinking maybe not? There are reasons: (1) my experience playing D&D is very limited; (2) I'm slow to build characters, so others may hop in before me; (3) I'm not nearly as imaginative a writer as you lot are; (4) I don't know whether I would fit in with the group as far as style is concerned. 

More about style: I have played in one campaign with Shayuri -- Li Shenron's Dungeon Crawl. In that, I was so  green to the process that I didn't take her up on the idea of having our characters have a prior connection (both characters elves). However, reading the posts in Spell & Crossbones shows me how contrary-to-style that is. 

I also played in one campaign with both CanadienneBacon and KoboldStew -- CB's Stonefast. Again, I created my character in isolation. (Dwarf that time.) CB did give my PC Inspiration for roleplaying one time, but the campaign was mostly a dungeon crawl.

Most recently, I played a human cleric in mips42's Lost Mines. I noticed that one of my fellow players from there, Neurotic, was determined not to be a good fit for QL's Al-Qadim game, though that might be as much due to the fact that the AQ effort is a high-level playtest as it is due to the player's personal style.

So, yeah, I've been working on building a character for this campaign for months.* OK, years: this has been going on since 2014, and it's now 2017. (How time flies.) The character is still not coming together well. (I'm slow!) Details may not be necessary, as I haven't the background of piratical inspiration that the members of the party seems to have. (Never watched the Pirates of the Caribbean movies, for example.)

_* Edit to spoilerize speculation about possible PC: 
[sblock]Current status: Irish wood elf Warlock 3 / Sorcerer 1, Lachlan ("Lanny") Feeney from County Sligo, who can't go back to the Emerald Isle again (for reasons I'm not sure about. Maybe the Flight of the Earls?). (Because you've lost your Irishman and need another?) Made his home in Montserrat until his house and effects there were seized by the French when they took that island from the English for a year. Maybe marooned once? Without a strong Bond to La Gloriosa del Mar, which I haven't been able to come up with, this may continue to be an exercise in character-building.[/sblock]_


----------



## Matthan

[MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] The best advice that I can give you is to try.  A lot of your hesitation sounds like you're worried about your inexperience.  The only way to fix that is to play.  Actually playing will allow you to stretch yourself and get some confidence while growing your skill.  

PbP is a safe place to write.  No one is expecting your posts to be novels or great literature.  We're all just playing a game.  As long as you focus your play on trying to create fun for yourself and everyone else, you'll do great.  

The big question to ask yourself is whether you think you would have fun playing in the game.  If so and you're excited about it, go for it.

I don't follow threads that I don't play in so I don't know the ins and outs of the stories you reference.  However, I would throw out that everyone in this thread has been incredibly nice to me since I joined.  You always want to play with cool people.  This thread is filled with them.

If you're interested, let's brainstorm your character.  There's lots of ways to approach building a character.  You've got your heart set on using the Ship Mage archetype (which is awesome).  So, for you, let's start with mechanics first and work from there.  

You're mostly a Warlock which has a lot of character hooks baked into its premise.  Luckily, Quickleaf has provided some great fodder already in his setting description:
"Warlocks are called "bokors" in the setting. Pacts with The Archfey involve ancient island guardians who the warlock is sworn to appease, and water spirits guiding the warlock toward his or her destiny. Pacts with The Fiend include proverbial deals with the Devil, who takes many guises in the Caribbean. Pacts with the Great Old One involve a dealin with one of the Abyssal Lords like Dagon, Keto, Zargon, Cthulu, or even the Kraken. Some warlocks are Ship Mages, having sworn a pact with Davy Jones of the Flying Dutchman, a terrible captain of a ghost ship, or even to a sentient or cursed ship itself!"

A great starting point for a Warlock is to decide who the Patron is and what your relationship is to him/her/it.  Generally, that should give you something to start building your history off of (since it is almost inherently a defining trait of the character).


----------



## tuxgeo

Matthan, thank you for the kind words and the encouragement. 

Yes, my inexperience has been one cause of my reluctance; but another cause has been my growing suspicion that I have been going about it bass-ackward, or "back end foremost": trying to build a concept out of parts, Frankenstein-style, instead of starting with a concept and seeing what parts will best approximate it. 

People in this thread have had great concepts: Katarina, Gunner Teague, Barrington, Old Zef, Hugo van Haan, Caillou, Nia Steeleyes, and maybe even Kid were distinctly memorable concepts. I did get confused between Blaise and Etienne, but that's my own fault for having referred to each of them in turn as "the French guy" in my head. 

There was a slight bit of talk in the thread earlier about things such as, "Oh, you're going for a Tia Dalma sort of vibe," or "Oh, you're making sort of a Gibbs character." To my regret, I haven't yet seen any of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies; but I did look up the entry on Wikipedia, and suddenly started to recognize several parts of the Spell & Crossbones setting in the text there, such as the Immortality fortune: the whole crew are immortal because. . . . Yeah, and the "Curse of the Aztec Gold," which ties into that. 

So I started with the idea of the Ship Mage archetype, which nobody had bothered with; and there was talk in the IC thread about being able to Detect Magic, which a Warlock can do at will with the right Invocation; and I noticed that QL had broken the Dwarves into mostly Dutch and Scottish, speaking different languages; and the Elves were the Irish and Welsh, the (what?) Mayans, and some others. That led me to considering an Irish Druid; but the party already has a Druid in Nia. Further research showed me the island of Montserrat, which in the 17th and 18th centuries had a large Irish population; but QL said the Irish were marginalized in the British holdings in the Caribbean, and Montserrat was one of those holding (except for a year when France took over, then gave it back in the peace agreement); and Montserrat is a lovely conundrum for prophecy: if the Irish Warlock could have to live there for some reason, and was very long-lived, he might have to face the dilemma of "When Ireland gets her freedom, boy, you can come on home again," coupled with another prophecy saying that half the island would be wiped out or made uninhabitable by a volcanic eruption in the 20th century (including the capital, Plymouth) -- leaving him to wonder: will Ireland get her freedom first, or will the volcano blow first? (With the benefit of hindsight, we know these days that Irish Freedom came about 1922 (treaty), 1937 (status of dominion), and 1948 (republic of ireland act); while the volcano didn't blow until 18th July 1995. No Irish Warlock without the power of Foresight could have known that exact sequence in 1702 - 1713.)

That led me to recognize that I was doing it again: building a new character in singular isolation, having a background replete with historical relevance but having not a trace of dramatic relevance: no links to the other characters, no bond to seeking the sunken treasure ship. 

I think that, if I'm going to be able to make a good character for this adventure, I'm going to need help from the others here; and a second thing I'm going to need is to find copies of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies and watch them all, so I'm at least halfway caught up with piratical-horror culture. (I've seen the Disney "Treasure island" and one version of "Kidnapped," so the Stevenson side is covered.)

_Edit to add:_ Ooh. Patron. That was going to be The Archfey until I saw that the Ship Mage archetype _replaces_ the Otherworldly Patron in the Warlock; and that gave impetus to the idea of multiclassing into Sorcerer to get Ship Mage at 1st level of Sorcerer, so the Warlock levels could still be devoted to The Archfey. (Since Sorcerers have origin troubles in this game, with _Dragonblooded_ not allowed and _Wild Mages_ having a different Wild Surge table, it's likely just as well to replace the Sorcerous Origin with the Ship Mage thing, and keep the Warlock patron intact.)


----------



## Shayuri

I freely admit I stole from Pirates. Nia's whole Carribean/island/french patois is definitely shades of Tia Dalma, even if the specifics of her character are not.

The Age of Sail is a time period you don't see often in RPGs, so it's hard to form touchstones to sometimes. I had the same problem when trying to come up with ideas for 1920's era Call of Cthulhu type games. I just...don't consume media that depicts that era, so I only know about it as a list of dates and events. 

For more media to consider, give Swiss Family Robinson a look. It's the right era, even if piracy isn't the focus of the story. The Age of Sail is also the age of European Empires...so it's useful to think in terms of colonial powers, and the people they ran roughshod over. There's room for example, for a Chinese mystic, or a mysterious man of India. The Far East was still mysterious in these times...European powers traded with them, and in the case of India eventually conquered and colonized, but China and Japan remained closed to incursions and always retained a kind of mysticism in the public estimation.

That also means you don't need to roleplay a lot of familiarity with the dominant European and colonial powers, as your character would be from another kind of society...and likely would consider the rest of us to be uncivil barbarians.

Not entirely without cause.


----------



## tuxgeo

Yeah, "Swiss Family Robinson" is another one I have not seen but should. Thanks for the recommendation. The 1960 Disney version came out during my childhood, so perhaps I should have seen it in theaters then, but I don't remember it, so likely didn't. 

On another tack: Rechecking the "Ship Mage" archetype, it gives different subclass features at different levels depending on the class of which it is an archetype: 
Bard: 3, 3, 6, 14; Druid: 2, 2, 6, 10, 10, 14; Sorcerer: 1, 1, 6, 14, 14, 18; etc. 
Well, Phooey! If I try for main-class Warlock with only one level of Sorcerer, that gives a weak Ship Mage: only 1st-level features. 
Maybe it should be Sorcerer main class with Warlock multiclassing, instead? Hmm. (I thought this was going to be hard, but I've been missing more angles than I expected.)


----------



## Shayuri

Is the multiclass vital to the concept? Multiclassing as a spellcaster inevitably weakens the spellcasting, even if you're going from one magic class to another.

For example, if you like the Warlock's tie to a supernatural patron...a Sorcerer has something potentially similar in the Bloodline. Perhaps with a little reflavoring, that would suffice?


----------



## Queenie

I was about to come and write something similar to Matthan. The only way to get better is to try! We're not all on the same page when it comes to roleplaying, rules knowing, writing, whatever. But we all pick each other up. The goal is fun, and you'll find everyone in this group is helpful in whatever way you need. 

Ultimately, [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] makes the decisions about who gets to play in his game. But this is probably a decent starter game. It's not too high of a level, we're not super far into complicated story, it's not a very fast pace of posting. 

We can definitely help you with backgrounds and character building, a lot of people enjoy that type of thing. I'm always willing to develop ties and story with others, it makes the game more rich.


----------



## Matthan

tuxgeo said:


> People in this thread have had great concepts: Katarina, Gunner Teague, Barrington, Old Zef, Hugo van Haan, Caillou, Nia Steeleyes, and maybe even Kid were distinctly memorable concepts. I did get confused between Blaise and Etienne, but that's my own fault for having referred to each of them in turn as "the French guy" in my head.




Just throwing this out there.  I don't think peterka or myself are easily offended, but as you look at other games, it's worth the time to not inadvertently insult the other players or their characters. Everyone works hard on their characters and tries to give them a good concept.  I know the targeted ads on my computer were weird for weeks after all the voodoo research that I did for Blaise.  



tuxgeo said:


> So I started with the idea of the Ship Mage archetype, which nobody had bothered with; and there was talk in the IC thread about being able to Detect Magic, which a Warlock can do at will with the right Invocation; and I noticed that QL had broken the Dwarves into mostly Dutch and Scottish, speaking different languages; and the Elves were the Irish and Welsh, the (what?) Mayans, and some others. That led me to considering an Irish Druid; but the party already has a Druid in Nia. Further research showed me the island of Montserrat, which in the 17th and 18th centuries had a large Irish population; but QL said the Irish were marginalized in the British holdings in the Caribbean, and Montserrat was one of those holding (except for a year when France took over, then gave it back in the peace agreement); and Montserrat is a lovely conundrum for prophecy: if the Irish Warlock could have to live there for some reason, and was very long-lived, he might have to face the dilemma of "When Ireland gets her freedom, boy, you can come on home again," coupled with another prophecy saying that half the island would be wiped out or made uninhabitable by a volcanic eruption in the 20th century (including the capital, Plymouth) -- leaving him to wonder: will Ireland get her freedom first, or will the volcano blow first? (With the benefit of hindsight, we know these days that Irish Freedom came about 1922 (treaty), 1937 (status of dominion), and 1948 (republic of ireland act); while the volcano didn't blow until 18th July 1995. No Irish Warlock without the power of Foresight could have known that exact sequence in 1702 - 1713.)




Here would be my first note to you.  As you're developing your background, you want to create a character that has a reason to be with the party *and* has a narrative arc that can be fulfilled within the game.  Your exile until Ireland is free as motivation is going to fall a little short of that.  It *is* a good reason for your character to be in the area, but, on its own, doesn't give a reason to join up with the crew or an opportunity for the character to have any resolution (since that resolution doesn't happen until the 20th century and this game has been played for years while only covering two or three days in the 18th century.

You could keep the exile bit with a slight tweak.  If your character was exiled for a particular sin, perhaps failing to protect a precious artifact from being stolen.  If we say that you have to retrieve that artifact to go home and then say that the artifact is on _La Gloriosa_ then you have motivation and potential resolution.

You don't have to go that route, but you need to ask yourself those two questions.  Why is my character going after _La Gloriosa_ and what does his resolution look like?  When you start to answer those two questions then ask yourself follow up questions to help flesh it out.  

Who set you on the path to _La Gloriosa_?  Who opposed you?  Who helped you?  What is at stake if you fail?  Questions like that will not always give you something worthwhile, but it'll help you build something compelling and give Quickleaf plenty to work with to involve you in the story.

If you stick with Warlock, where does his patron come into the story?  What relationship does he have with the patron?  What are the patron's goals?



tuxgeo said:


> Edit to add: Ooh. Patron. That was going to be The Archfey until I saw that the Ship Mage archetype replaces the Otherworldly Patron in the Warlock; and that gave impetus to the idea of multiclassing into Sorcerer to get Ship Mage at 1st level of Sorcerer, so the Warlock levels could still be devoted to The Archfey. (Since Sorcerers have origin troubles in this game, with Dragonblooded not allowed and Wild Mages having a different Wild Surge table, it's likely just as well to replace the Sorcerous Origin with the Ship Mage thing, and keep the Warlock patron intact.)




I think we would need [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] to weigh in on this, but I think his intention wasn't to remove the Patron but to replace the powers that he gives you.  So a Warlock Ship Mage could still serve an Archfey, but it would be an Archfey of the Sea who gives him the sea powers outlined in QL's doc instead of the Archfey powers outlined in the PHB.


----------



## tuxgeo

Matthan said:


> Just throwing this out there.  I don't think peterka or myself are easily offended, but as you look at other games, it's worth the time to not inadvertently insult the other players or their characters. Everyone works hard on their characters and tries to give them a good concept.  I know the targeted ads on my computer were weird for weeks after all the voodoo research that I did for Blaise.



Yes, I see that. And I agree: any insult that may have been included in what I posted was inadvertent, as you said. I'm going to need to discipline myself to post mostly in the mornings, so I don't express things such as that into the thread while my mind is tired.


> Here would be my first note to you.  As you're developing your background, you want to create a character that has a reason to be with the party *and* has a narrative arc that can be fulfilled within the game.  . . .
> 
> You could keep the exile bit with a slight tweak.  If your character was exiled for a particular sin, perhaps failing to protect a precious artifact from being stolen.  If we say that you have to retrieve that artifact to go home and then say that the artifact is on _La Gloriosa_ then you have motivation and potential resolution.



This is a fine idea, and exile is still a potential bit of motivation.


> You don't have to go that route, but you need to ask yourself those two questions.  Why is my character going after _La Gloriosa_ and what does his resolution look like?  When you start to answer those two questions then ask yourself follow up questions to help flesh it out.
> 
> Who set you on the path to _La Gloriosa_?  Who opposed you?  Who helped you?  What is at stake if you fail?  Questions like that will not always give you something worthwhile, but it'll help you build something compelling and give Quickleaf plenty to work with to involve you in the story.
> 
> If you stick with Warlock, where does his patron come into the story?  What relationship does he have with the patron?  What are the patron's goals?



All those questions do give me a lot to work with. 


> I think we would need [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] to weigh in on this, but I think his intention wasn't to remove the Patron but to replace the powers that he gives you.  So a Warlock Ship Mage could still serve an Archfey, but it would be an Archfey of the Sea who gives him the sea powers outlined in QL's doc instead of the Archfey powers outlined in the PHB.



That may very well be. I'll have to reread the description more closely. (rereads) 
OK, so if this guy is a Warlock of The Archfey, then he gets the listed features under Warlock instead of the combination of The Archfey's Expanded Spell List, Fey Presence, Misty Escape, Beguiling Defenses, and Dark Delirium. That makes more sense. 
I still don't have anything like a good character until I address the character arc and motivation questions, both for PC and patron, though. . . .


----------



## tuxgeo

Shayuri said:


> Is the multiclass vital to the concept? Multiclassing as a spellcaster inevitably weakens the spellcasting, even if you're going from one magic class to another.
> 
> For example, if you like the Warlock's tie to a supernatural patron...a Sorcerer has something potentially similar in the Bloodline. Perhaps with a little reflavoring, that would suffice?




The multiclass isn't vital to the concept; it was a simple matter of greed for more Cantrips! However, I now believe -- with Matthan's help -- that I don't have to choose Patron-_OR_-Ship-Mage for the Warlock's archetype, so it may be less necessary to have a level of Sorcerer in order to get the Ship Mage archetype in there. (I had been thinking that the flavor of specific spirits for specific islands or regions would be a good addition, and didn't want to jettison the Archfey -- who perhaps could be represented by a Loa in the setting -- merely in order to get the Ship Mage archetype.)

Not multiclassing would make the concept a Warlock 4, bringing in the chance of a feat; and Magic Initiate (Sorcerer) would garner a couple of spare cantrips; but even that wouldn't be needed, because such a PC could go Pact of the Tome for another three cantrips; hence MC is quite unneeded.

But that's subordinate to deciding on links and motivations and character arc: without those developed, it doesn't matter whether the concept would be a powerful caster, since it wouldn't see play.


----------



## Shayuri

Well, if you have connections to spirits and/or Loa, then perhaps you and Nia know of each other?


----------



## Quickleaf

tuxego said:
			
		

> Edit to add: Ooh. Patron. That was going to be The Archfey until I saw that the Ship Mage archetype replaces the Otherworldly Patron in the Warlock; and that gave impetus to the idea of multiclassing into Sorcerer to get Ship Mage at 1st level of Sorcerer, so the Warlock levels could still be devoted to The Archfey. (Since Sorcerers have origin troubles in this game, with Dragonblooded not allowed and Wild Mages having a different Wild Surge table, it's likely just as well to replace the Sorcerous Origin with the Ship Mage thing, and keep the Warlock patron intact.)






			
				Matthan said:
			
		

> I think we would need @Quickleaf to weigh in on this, but I think his intention wasn't to remove the Patron but to replace the powers that he gives you. So a Warlock Ship Mage could still serve an Archfey, but it would be an Archfey of the Sea who gives him the sea powers outlined in QL's doc instead of the Archfey powers outlined in the PHB.




Ship Mage replaces Otherworldly Patron?

Technically, mechanically, the answer is "yes." You'd use either the Ship Mage subclass or the Otherworldly Patron (Archfey/Fiend/Great Old One) subclass.

Narratively – in terms of the story – you're free to interpret Ship Mage in whatever way makes sense for your character.

And ALL warlocks are considered to have some kind of a pact with an otherworldly patron – that's just part of the narrative definition of a warlock in D&D – regardless of whether you select an Otherworldly Patron as your subclass or Ship Mage as your subclass. Of course, you can interpret that in any number of ways. Really, it is a big ball of "it depends."

For example, you could be a Warlock bonded to an "Archfey" with the Ship Mage subclass, no problem. "Archfey" would need some creative reinterpretation in the setting, possibly something along the lines of a loa from Voodoo faith.


----------



## tuxgeo

QL, thanks for the clarification about the mechanics. ("does replace?" OK) 

Re: _For example, you could be a Warlock bonded to an "Archfey" with the Ship Mage subclass, no problem. "Archfey" would need some creative reinterpretation in the setting, possibly something along the lines of a loa from Voodoo faith._ -- 

At this point, I'm going to have to do some research into the loa of the Voodoo faith, then. 

I did purchse a copy of "Skull & Bones" in anticipation that there might be an opening here; but I haven't read it. However, just looking at it, the book seems not to go into Voodoo much. I seem to recall a mention many pages back to the effect that Cozumel (was it?) had an emphasis on devotion to the loa of the moon. That's the kind of intelligence that I'll need to acquire, I think, if I'm to create a character that fits the setting. 

In the mean time, while I'm flailing about like this*, I hope other interested parties aren't waiting for me to get it together before submitting their own characters. I think the intention here was (yes, I'm guessing) that the early bird gets the first crack at getting a character approved; and that's supposed to be the one who gets a character done first, not started first. (Again: that is guesswork on my part.) 

_* Re: flailing -- Warlock 3 / Sorcerer 1? No, wait: Warlock 4? Maybe Sorcerer 4, so Ship Mage doesn't displace Patron? No, don't do it that way: start as Warlock but choose your Patron first, because that defines your mix of 'lock and 'tron motivations. That kind of flailing. . . ._


----------



## Quickleaf

tuxgeo said:


> QL, thanks for the clarification about the mechanics. ("does replace?" OK)
> 
> Re: _For example, you could be a Warlock bonded to an "Archfey" with the Ship Mage subclass, no problem. "Archfey" would need some creative reinterpretation in the setting, possibly something along the lines of a loa from Voodoo faith._ --
> 
> At this point, I'm going to have to do some research into the loa of the Voodoo faith, then.
> 
> I did purchse a copy of "Skull & Bones" in anticipation that there might be an opening here; but I haven't read it. However, just looking at it, the book seems not to go into Voodoo much. I seem to recall a mention many pages back to the effect that Cozumel (was it?) had an emphasis on devotion to the loa of the moon. That's the kind of intelligence that I'll need to acquire, I think, if I'm to create a character that fits the setting.
> 
> In the mean time, while I'm flailing about like this*, I hope other interested parties aren't waiting for me to get it together before submitting their own characters. I think the intention here was (yes, I'm guessing) that the early bird gets the first crack at getting a character approved; and that's supposed to be the one who gets a character done first, not started first. (Again: that is guesswork on my part.)
> 
> _* Re: flailing -- Warlock 3 / Sorcerer 1? No, wait: Warlock 4? Maybe Sorcerer 4, so Ship Mage doesn't displace Patron? No, don't do it that way: start as Warlock but choose your Patron first, because that defines your mix of 'lock and 'tron motivations. That kind of flailing. . . ._




Skull & Bones is a terrific resource. Yeah, when it comes to learning about the loa, it's a crap shoot online. I'll see if I can dig up some links that I use, but the Wikipedia article does give a good overview of the nanchons (nations/groupings) of various loa. I tend to think of them as "hot and aggressive" (Petro Loa), "cool, watery, and ancient" (Rada Loa), and "underworld" (Ghede Loa).

As for making a PC, I can only speak to my process, but for more story-based games (like this one), I like to craft story for my character before thinking about mechanics, classes, feats, fortunes, etc. Then once I have that, I like to select things that fit the character. However, not everyone thinks that way.


----------



## tuxgeo

As an aside, I hold the philosophical position that the way one thinks is partly a matter of the ways one has thought before: generally, people tend to get into mental ruts. I have to keep reminding myself, "Horse of Rabbit," by which I mean: "Force of Habit." 

I live in hope that I can still learn new tricks at my age. I'll try the story bit (um, the last Creative Writing class I took was back in the 1960s); but for now, I notice that if I were to go Sorcerer instead of Warlock, I wouldn't have to plan for a Patron, Loa or otherwise. (_Downside_: miss out on flavor and Eldritch Invocations. _Upside_: get CON proficiency, four starting cantrips (highest in game), and Metamagic. 
(Ooh! "Subtle" Buoyancy from a diving bell? Maybe? No, wait: that cantrip is "Touch" range, and if you're in a diving bell, you aren't actually touching the treasure chest outside it. Maybe start with the story elements. . . .)

*Esoterica* (from last night's research):
Intro to Voodoo in Haiti at Hartford
Short List of Loa at Webster
Vodoun (also Voodoo) at themystica
Voodoo History -- Basic Principles at white-magic


----------



## Matthan

I'm of the opinion that creativity is a skill independent of age.  The more we practice it, the better we get at it.  You're going to develop something great.  

That said, I do think you and I have something in common.  I love the mechanical side of D&D.  It's fun to read through the rules and imagine the possibilities.  However, when it comes time to actually make a character, the wide expanse of options that we love and want to play can make it difficult to just make a choice.  It's choice paralysis.  The best thing to do is just to make a decision and commit to not revisiting it.  Once that option is closed, don't consider the paths not taken.  Just push forward to make the character.  Every class in 5E looks fun to play.  Just pick one and save the other classes for another game.  

If I'm right, you're flipping back and forth between Sorcerer and Warlock and looking over spell lists and abilities trying to figure out which one is the _best_ option for this game.  That's a trap, and it's one I fall into all the time.  Trust your first instinct.  Pick that class and move forward.  Do not flip back to the other class.  That desire to make the perfect choice will keep you from making any choices.  The _perfect_ choice does not exist.  

You'll face choices like this at many points as you develop your character.  By all means, read the options and consider them, but when you don't have a clear winner for what you want then just choose.  Flip a coin if you have to.  Just break out of the paralysis to keep moving forward.  

Hopefully, that doesn't sound to harsh, but it's honestly something that trips me up a lot when making characters.  I recently joined another one of QL's games where he allowed characters to start with magical items.  I spent far more hours than I care to admit poring over the magical items in the DMG trying to decide.  I eventually had to force myself to stop, choose, and move on.  Otherwise, the character would never be made.

One side note on voodoo, your mileage may vary with this, but one of the things that struck me as I researched it to build Blaise was that it wasn't just a plot device, but an actual religion with real adherents.  I felt like I did not want to dishonor them by playing fast and loose with their religion to serve my plot.  So instead of picking a loa off of a list, I made one up and built the story around it.  Now, that's my hang up.  I don't share that to tell you how to approach your character, but to tell you to trust your instincts as you're researching.  If something bothers you or fascinates you, then it will most likely provoke some emotion in your story.  Follow those threads and see where it leads.


----------



## Shayuri

I'll pitch in here and add that I didn't make a character for this game the way I usually do. 

Normally I take a look at what's not already being done by other players and use that to get a general shape of a 'missing niche.' Then I'll use that to get the general shape of a character that would fill that niche. Then I feel around races and classes and see if there's something that catches my attention right away for what I want to play...and then I build up a background that explains those choices.

Nia started out with that...but I got the idea for her background very early, and it fed back in and influenced my decisions about classes in unusual directions. Being a ranger/druid multiclass is an odd choice, mechanically. It's not a -bad- choice, exactly...but it does water down the raw power of both classes quite a bit. Rangers and druids have compelling reasons not to multiclass. But it was right for Nia. I wanted her to have powerful magic, but I also wanted her to be a capable hunter of monsters and have the breadth of knowledge that the ranger class has to offer.

Since then, I've had occasional cause to question my decision...but I've never regretted it. 

I relate this to maybe reassure you that there's nothing wrong with not starting with the story. I often don't. Stories can be emergent, flowing from the mechanical choices of a character. Alternatively, sometimes the mechanics are emergent from the story. Neither approach is innately superior, in my experience. It's all a question of what snags on that little hook in my head and gets fished out of the primordial goo I call inspiration first.


----------



## Queenie

A lot of PBP games, the games I tend towards perhaps, are way more story orientated then mechanic orientated. It's definitely better in certain games to have those deep story roots.

Myself, I went, "I want to play a pirate," worked on my story, then built my character from there. It was easier for me to do it that way.

However, I *still* don't have the sheet completely filled in - flaws and ideals maybe - because I don't really completely know a character until I play her.  I know them now, I just have to get them on paper 

So, everyone goes about it differently and almost all the ways work. 

But in PBP you've got to worry way less about every single mechanical thing that is "right" for the character, because in the end, you'll have way more FUN if the story is there. Min-maxing rarely plays out well in PBP, in my experience either you don't use a lot of things you've picked, or it pisses everyone else in the group off!


----------



## Fenris

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] A Seawolf variant?


----------



## Shayuri

Badass.


----------



## Quickleaf

Fenris said:


> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] A Seawolf variant?




Mwahaha.


----------



## tuxgeo

Do they make a lantern like that that works underwater? 

Bought DVDs online of Swiss Family Robinson and POC: Curse of the Black Pearl. Both arrived Thursday. Have watched POC. More connections to the setting: 
[sblock]Sparrow said Turner was Obsessed With Treasure? (There's a Fortune for that.) Sparrow was Marooned (twice)? Sparrow has a Magical Trinket that doesn't point North? Sparrow has something like the Casanova fortune? Sparrow is Wanted, and branded on his forearm as a pirate? Cotton is a Parrot Perch, Barbossa is a Monkey Magnet? Passing mention of Davy Jones' Locker -- similar to the Secrets of the Deep fortune? The governor's daughter needed saving -- similar to the Price of Freedom Bond? However, the first installment didn't get much into Haitian Voodoo that I noticed -- but it did mention Tortuga, which is right by Haiti. Close enough?
Comment (1) Gotta cover the stereotypes first: the audience needs something to recognize. Establishing-shots, establishing-schticks -- what's the difference?
Comment (2) For character-building, "it all comes down to La Gloriosa." (Heh, heh! He said, ". . . down to La Gloriosa!")[/sblock](Would have posted this last night (Friday), but for a short window of downtime for maintenance.)

_Edit to add:_ Now leaning Sorc. (Not wanting to spam Eldritch Blast. The attraction of Warlock was Tome Pact's extra cantrips, and False Life at will as an Invocation.) 
[sblock=Needn't be saidJames Barrington's name is a lot like James Norrington's name. Somehow, this surprised me.[/sblock]


----------



## tuxgeo

Quick character-building (story?) thoughts of a Sunday morning: 

(1) New Bond: "Redemption": Was a member of one of the failed expeditions to find La Gloriosa del Mar, and is Notorious or potentially even Disgraced (or not?) because of this prior failure. Desires to convert that failure into an eventual success by trying again, not only for the sake of the money (a chance to loot a spanish treasure galleon without having to face the galleon's guns) but also because of the chance to redeem reputation, plus give others the news they crave about what happened, who is to blame, what's in the "alleged ledger" of privateers who were french agents, etc.

(2) Char. intro.: served on the Coral Curse, so is a one of the few survivors to be interviewed during or after the questioning of its dying captain. That would need a reason, or several, for surviving the Yellow Fever long enough to get recruited, so here are three potential reasons: high (heroic) CON score, CON proficiency as a Sorc., and the "Scurvy Sea Dog" Seafarer's Trick (Adv. on saves vs. disease, resistance to disease damage).
(Probably _not_ worth pursuing in that connection: taking the Spell Sniper feat to get the "Resistance" cantrip to gain +1d4 on saves if cast within a minute of the need for the save. With that cantrip, he could have given most of the crew of the Coral Curse the same bonus to Yellow Fever, so _why didn't he_ if he had that? That's a can of worms, and should not be needed if his high CON with Proficiency and the SSD Trick would get him back alive from the hospital ship's voyage.)

(3) If it works out for him to be a former crew member aboard the Curse, that gives an automatic Ill Fortune of "Enemy" in the person of the french captain who attacked the Coral Curse enroute.


----------



## Shayuri

Interesting notions here. I had some thoughts:

1) Redemption - What if, instead of being on one of the failed attempts to find the Gloriosa, he was actually one of the original sailors on it? One of the ones who pillaged and ransacked and made off with the treasures? Somehow...perhaps by dark pacts or sincere promises to higher powers...he survived its sinking, and now seeks the wreckage so he can try to make amends by returning some object of special value to its rightful owner.

Which might put him at odds with a greedy crew at some point, but that'll be interesting. 

2) I wouldn't worry much about the Resistance cantrip; I'm fairly sure the curse that overtook the Coral Curse was stronger than that.  But it is worth wondering why he was spared that fate. Perhaps he was NOT...and he only is holding at bay for now? The cure may be in the Gloriosa. Or perhaps he appealed to some loa for protection, and that protection was granted in exchange for some item or service related to the Gloriosa?


----------



## Queenie

Not that -anyone- can't guess the Ghost... but I think [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] and [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] might have the best uses for an Inspiration Point. 

Katerina will probably need plenty of inspiration at different points but I may forget I have it. :/


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Quickleaf

tuxgeo said:


> Quick character-building (story?) thoughts of a Sunday morning:
> 
> (1) New Bond: "Redemption": Was a member of one of the failed expeditions to find La Gloriosa del Mar, and is Notorious or potentially even Disgraced (or not?) because of this prior failure. Desires to convert that failure into an eventual success by trying again, not only for the sake of the money (a chance to loot a spanish treasure galleon without having to face the galleon's guns) but also because of the chance to redeem reputation, plus give others the news they crave about what happened, who is to blame, what's in the "alleged ledger" of privateers who were french agents, etc.
> 
> (2) Char. intro.: served on the Coral Curse, so is a one of the few survivors to be interviewed during or after the questioning of its dying captain. That would need a reason, or several, for surviving the Yellow Fever long enough to get recruited, so here are three potential reasons: high (heroic) CON score, CON proficiency as a Sorc., and the "Scurvy Sea Dog" Seafarer's Trick (Adv. on saves vs. disease, resistance to disease damage).
> (Probably _not_ worth pursuing in that connection: taking the Spell Sniper feat to get the "Resistance" cantrip to gain +1d4 on saves if cast within a minute of the need for the save. With that cantrip, he could have given most of the crew of the Coral Curse the same bonus to Yellow Fever, so _why didn't he_ if he had that? That's a can of worms, and should not be needed if his high CON with Proficiency and the SSD Trick would get him back alive from the hospital ship's voyage.)
> 
> (3) If it works out for him to be a former crew member aboard the Curse, that gives an automatic Ill Fortune of "Enemy" in the person of the french captain who attacked the Coral Curse enroute.




I actually think (3) is a pretty compelling backstory, and would definitely fill a niche no other PC in the party has filled, whether current PCs or retired PCs. And the timing would work well, because it seems likely the party will speak to some of Van Djik's former crew soon-ish...and you can follow the recent posts which will deal with revealing the mystery of what befell _The Coral Curse_, which would be info. your PC knows (at least in part) having been a crew member.

Currently the party includes:
Katerina del Corazon (Rogue 3, Fighter 1)
Old Zef (Wizard 4)
Nia Steeleyes (Ranger 1, Druid 3)
Etienne Rougeau (Bard 4)
Blaise Arceneau (Paladin 4)

So it's well balanced, and your sorcerer or warlock concept would fit just fine. 

No need to worry about "what if I had spell X handy" because (a) _The Coral Curse_ has been beached for several years, so it's possible your PC was lower experience level or even un-classed then, and (b) there's a "big curse" involved, so surviving might not just have been a matter of making good saving throws (though that certainly could be one route to survival).


----------



## Shayuri

I'll put this here, so as not to let the OOC arrangements clutter up the IC thread. I have a history of being kind of bad with that sort of thing. 

Insight: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21


So!

I'm thinking the option that makes the most sense would be for Nia to suss out some details on the nature and origin of his various charms strewn around the room. Seems most in 'tune' with Nia's area of expertise.

I'm glad I rolled well. I was going to go with the 'djab sees us' result if I messed it up. 

As for the ghost story...is there more? That ghost story seemed very devoid of...ghost? Am I being too literal in my reading? There were a few tidbits in there that give me an inkling perhaps, but before I take a guess I need to know if there's more ghost story to come or if he's done talking for now.

Edit - Oh, right...I see it now. The DC drops if I wait for the next part. So there is a next part. Hah! Well, that's fine...still made the roll by enough. That'll teach me to just dive in the instant I see a DC pop up. 

I will say this, I *really *like how you craft these skill challenges. I want to try to use it for a game I'm running, but since it's not PBP it's tricky!


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf has the best PBP story mechanic set up, and the most amazing creative imagination to come up with multiple, multiple options at every turn. For realz. 


....and what???? Blaise is a Paladin????? *faint* 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> I'll put this here, so as not to let the OOC arrangements clutter up the IC thread. I have a history of being kind of bad with that sort of thing.
> 
> Insight: 1D20+6 = [15]+6 = 21
> 
> 
> So!
> 
> I'm thinking the option that makes the most sense would be for Nia to suss out some details on the nature and origin of his various charms strewn around the room. Seems most in 'tune' with Nia's area of expertise.
> 
> I'm glad I rolled well. I was going to go with the 'djab sees us' result if I messed it up.
> 
> As for the ghost story...is there more? That ghost story seemed very devoid of...ghost? Am I being too literal in my reading? There were a few tidbits in there that give me an inkling perhaps, but before I take a guess I need to know if there's more ghost story to come or if he's done talking for now.
> 
> Edit - Oh, right...I see it now. The DC drops if I wait for the next part. So there is a next part. Hah! Well, that's fine...still made the roll by enough. That'll teach me to just dive in the instant I see a DC pop up.




There is a next part!  Awesome, I'll incorporate the charm stuff in my next post. Yeah, I wanted to break it up because, well, it's a lot of text to read in one go... and give folks a chance to digest, make some conversation if you want... and the backstory helps set up the "ghostly" part.



> I will say this, I *really *like how you craft these skill challenges. I want to try to use it for a game I'm running, but since it's not PBP it's tricky!



I actually started doing it in face-to-face games! Well, a rougher earlier form.

Basically, I quietly implemented a blanket rule to all skill checks: DC+5 or more, something really good happens. DC-5 or less, something extra bad (but interesting) complicates matters.

I wouldn't always present a choice. For quicker checks I'd often just have that principle operating in the back of my mind. For more involved checks – those with more player buy-in, more foreshadowing, more suspense built up – that's when I would declare stakes prior to the roll being made. Maybe once or twice a session I'd do that. For the really critical story-altering checks.

When I did it, I'd quickly determine where the most options for player choice lay – that is, whether for the particular check my imagination flourished on the +5 or -5 side. Given that I have (secret) rat bastard DM tendencies (which I keep in control), my imagination usually flourishes on the -5 side. I actually think, from a story-telling & player psychology standpoint, that it's more important to provide options for failure...but that's a more involved topic. So then I'd verbally say: 

_OK, Carl, you're using Arcana to try to control your mage hand against the kobold sorcerer's mage hand. Who will wrest control of the staff? If you succeed, you will._ And I don't mention that if he succeeds by 5+ he'll also be able to thwack the kobold sorcerer or mess with him in some way, like throw him off balance. The first time (or first few times) I did this, I might mention it, but after a while it becomes second nature, and, if a player really wants to know, they'll ask. _If you fail, the kobold gets the staff, but if you fail really bad, you'll have to pick one of three complications, ok?_

In face-to-face I don't mention those 3 complications unless a failure comes up. Why? Because it interrupts the flow of conversation to present those, right at the point when the player is REALLY eager to roll. Also, it gives me a few moments to brainstorm potential complications. 

And that's my face-to-face process!



> Quickleaf has the best PBP story mechanic set up, and the most amazing creative imagination to come up with multiple, multiple options at every turn. For realz.



Aww, thanks.  But just wait until my imagination starts screwing over the party, you'll be wishing I was a bit less imaginative then. Hehehe.



> ....and what???? Blaise is a Paladin????? *faint*



She's either swooning or broken-hearted over his vow of chastity. I cannae tell.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Btw, you probably got it from my example, but if you wanted a face-to-face example of how I'd run one of the "skill challenges" (gotta come up with a better name...skill flurries? haha), we could always set up a Skype or GoogleHangouts call. Cheers


----------



## Matthan

Queenie said:


> Quickleaf has the best PBP story mechanic set up, and the most amazing creative imagination to come up with multiple, multiple options at every turn. For realz.
> 
> 
> ....and what???? Blaise is a Paladin????? *faint*




Quickleaf's +5/-5 result trees are genuinely amazing.  I need to keep that rule of thumb in mind when I DM next.

Blaise is a paladin!  But, he's a paladin of vengeance which means that he's very driven towards vengeance against slavers and towards freeing slaves.  Drinking and carousing are still available.  Everyone has a moral code.  His is very loose in places and incredibly rigid in one area.  He is just able to back up his code with smites.


----------



## Matthan

Quick comments and questions on the story:

I don't feel like I have a good guess on what kind of ghost we're dealing with yet.  The arc of the story isn't looking good for Blaise making friends with Van Djik though.  I'm guessing he took a slave or slaves and it went horribly wrong.  He valued freedom and betrayed that possibly by taking on a slave who was also a vodoun that cursed him and the ship.  I'm not sure how Blaise is going to react yet.  I know that when he heard Van Djik mention his time as a slave that Blaise was immediately on his side.  I don't know how Blaise will react to the foreshadowed turn.
 [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] I would like for Blaise to be able to engage Van Djik if possible.  Paladins have an ability to cure diseases by expending 5 HP from their Lay on Hands pool.  I am under no illusion that Blaise could actually cure whatever is infecting the dwarf, but would you allow it to provide a brief respite or restoration of strength for his story.  Maybe give him a flash of hope that fate can be cheated?

My thought is that Blaise wants this man's trust and definitely wants to hear the end of the story so he's willing to show some cards if it helps him stack the deck in his favor.


----------



## tuxgeo

So many useful ideas here:

Re: his having been a crew member aboard the Coral Curse, but having survived the Yellow Fever epidemic and now having the attacking french captain as an enemy: 


Quickleaf said:


> I actually think (3) is a pretty compelling backstory, and would definitely fill a niche no other PC in the party has filled, whether current PCs or retired PCs. And the timing would work well, because it seems likely the party will speak to some of Van Djik's former crew soon-ish...and you can follow the recent posts which will deal with revealing the mystery of what befell _The Coral Curse_, which would be info. your PC knows (at least in part) having been a crew member.
> 
> Currently the party includes:
> Katerina del Corazon (Rogue 3, Fighter 1)
> Old Zef (Wizard 4)
> Nia Steeleyes (Ranger 1, Druid 3)
> Etienne Rougeau (Bard 4)
> Blaise Arceneau (Paladin 4)
> 
> So it's well balanced, and your sorcerer or warlock concept would fit just fine.
> 
> No need to worry about "what if I had spell X handy" because (a) _The Coral Curse_ has been beached for several years, so it's possible your PC was lower experience level or even un-classed then, and (b) there's a "big curse" involved, so surviving might not just have been a matter of making good saving throws (though that certainly could be one route to survival).




Hmm. Captain Van Djik survived this long, and apparently others did as well. The Capt. is a dwarf, having resistance to poison damage and Adv. on saves vs. poison; but not having the same for diseases. Now he's about to succumb after these years. . . .
I think I should work on other parts of the story for bonds and relationships and fortunes before circling back around to the question of how this guy survived the epidemic. If there were Divine/Spiritual intervention, that would seem to indicate that this character offers (or offered) sacrifices to spirits, or prayed really devoutly to Bondye ("Bon Dieu"). The retired Doctor Hawken Varlock had a loa patron, so other people in the region could easily do the same. "Reason for survival" may be a bridge to cross another day.



Shayuri said:


> Interesting notions here. I had some thoughts:
> 
> 1) Redemption - What if, instead of being on one of the failed attempts to find the Gloriosa, he was actually one of the original sailors on it? One of the ones who pillaged and ransacked and made off with the treasures? Somehow...perhaps by dark pacts or sincere promises to higher powers...he survived its sinking, and now seeks the wreckage so he can try to make amends by returning some object of special value to its rightful owner.
> 
> Which might put him at odds with a greedy crew at some point, but that'll be interesting.



That's certainly something I had not even considered. Were there any survivors of La Gloriosa? Did it reach some distant shore _in extremis _without sinking? Did The Kraken grab it whole and drag it down to the Abyss before anybody had a chance to jump off? Did the seas become strange while La Gloriosa was under cannon fire from pursuers, with parts of the poop deck blown clean off the superstructure, only to fall to the sea with the still-living bodies of sailors cast like puppets into the air to fly clear of the flotsam? Did the flotsam's fall to the water, and temporarily under it, extinguish any flames, so survivors could swim to and cling to (or mount) the wrack? Did the remains of La Gloriosa continue on from there through the "seas-became-strange" portal into the seas of another world, leaving pursuers behind? 
Would any survivors who were blown clear be able to discern where the rest of the ship went after that? If the ship sank as they watched, could they find the spot again? If it was near land, there might have been visible landmarks; but then, why did they take this long to tell people what those landmarks were? (Temporary or magical amnesia?)

I think it's likely Quickleaf already has answers to most of those questions, and is saving them for the party to discover later. For now, I'll hold off on trying to overwrite that part of the setting with my character's attempted backstory; but those are really intriguing ideas all the same.



> 2) I wouldn't worry much about the Resistance cantrip; I'm fairly sure the curse that overtook the Coral Curse was stronger than that. But it is worth wondering why he was spared that fate. Perhaps he was NOT...and he only is holding at bay for now? The cure may be in the Gloriosa. Or perhaps he appealed to some loa for protection, and that protection was granted in exchange for some item or service related to the Gloriosa?



So he _survived_ the epidemic but never fully _recovered_ from it? That's a compelling concept in its own right. 
Umm. I think that not deciding finally on a Bond is a good idea at the moment, with this proviso: for now, before the character gets built to match, he has three Bonds to La Gloriosa! They are: Vengeance/Justice, either to find the guilty french privateers who aided in the raid on Cartagena, or to clear his own family of suspicion and accusations of having been among those; Redemption because he failed to find La Gloriosa before; and Recovery, because the Yellow Fever isn't gone from his body, it's merely in abeyance.

Bonus stuff: 
(0) Was Cartagena named after the historical Carthage? Might we expect Hannibal and elephants? 
(1) The reason nobody can find _La Gloriosa del Mar_ by scrying magic is that, while they were under pursuit, the people aboard her held a ceremony to _re-christen the vessel_, using a mixture of French and Spanish to throw off investigators, renaming it "La Furiosa del Gloire." Nobody would think to scry for its location under _that_ name! 
(2) I finally did watch Swiss Family Robinson on Sunday. There were pirates in the movie, but they were more the plot device and the villains than being main characters. That's to be expected for that story. 
More connections: SWR featured James MacArthur as Fritz, the eldest son, and John Mills as the father, with Janet Munro as the girl who is first mistaken for a boy. 
(a) What, Munro died at the tender age of 38, in 1971? (I had seen her before in Darby O'Gill and the Little People.) 
(b) John Mills and James MacArthur teamed up again in "The Truth About Spring," featuring a maturing Hayley Mills as the girl (tomboy in her case) who is first mistaken for a boy.


----------



## Shayuri

Yeah, I suggested Swiss Family more as another look at the time period. It's definitely not a 'pirate story' despite having some pirates in it.


----------



## tuxgeo

Robinson Crusoe would probably be the right period as well. 

But not Titanic! Nor The Unsinkable Molly Brown. . . . I mention those (set two centuries later) because of Brown's story: survived the sinking of more than one ocean-going vessel. 
A PC with that kind of history might be thought to be a Jonah, and might thereby damage the morale of the rest of the crew, or not be hired at all.


----------



## Quickleaf

Matthan said:


> Quick comments and questions on the story:
> 
> I don't feel like I have a good guess on what kind of ghost we're dealing with yet.  The arc of the story isn't looking good for Blaise making friends with Van Djik though.  I'm guessing he took a slave or slaves and it went horribly wrong.  He valued freedom and betrayed that possibly by taking on a slave who was also a vodoun that cursed him and the ship.  I'm not sure how Blaise is going to react yet.  I know that when he heard Van Djik mention his time as a slave that Blaise was immediately on his side.  I don't know how Blaise will react to the foreshadowed turn.
> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] I would like for Blaise to be able to engage Van Djik if possible.  Paladins have an ability to cure diseases by expending 5 HP from their Lay on Hands pool.  I am under no illusion that Blaise could actually cure whatever is infecting the dwarf, but would you allow it to provide a brief respite or restoration of strength for his story.  Maybe give him a flash of hope that fate can be cheated?
> 
> My thought is that Blaise wants this man's trust and definitely wants to hear the end of the story so he's willing to show some cards if it helps him stack the deck in his favor.




Entirely up to you whether you feel Blaise is sympathetic enough to Van Djik or not to attempt Lay on Hands. But your idea of using it to give a brief respite or momentary burst of energy seems fine to me.

I am planning on continuing the ghost story, regardless – not going to leave you guys with just the buildup! – but I needed to break up my post because already it was getting really long, and I personally find long posts harder to digest and suspect others might have the same issue. I notice players do better retaining bite-size information that they get to interact with. Whenever it's just the DM talking for long periods, that's when most players lose track.


----------



## Shayuri

Annnnd...just realized 2 people can get this, so it's best if I don't spoil.

PMing my guess.l


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> Annnnd...just realized 2 people can get this, so it's best if I don't spoil.
> 
> PMing my guess.l




Inspiration to you! 

[video=youtube;ZXsQAXx_ao0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXsQAXx_ao0[/video]


----------



## Shayuri

*big glassy shiny eyes*

So...inspirational...


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> She's either swooning or broken-hearted over his vow of chastity. I cannae tell.



      Kat would only accept vows of chastity as a challenge      

She gets what she wants. 

Of course, Lisa can't back this up by passing ONE roll. 



Matthan said:


> Quickleaf's +5/-5 result trees are genuinely amazing.  I need to keep that rule of thumb in mind when I DM next.
> 
> Blaise is a paladin!  But, he's a paladin of vengeance which means that he's very driven towards vengeance against slavers and towards freeing slaves.  Drinking and carousing are still available.  Everyone has a moral code.  His is very loose in places and incredibly rigid in one area.  He is just able to back up his code with smites.




I've read everyone's stories a bunch of times, but I think we've mentioned I have a terrible memory. I thought Blaise was a fighter. Whoops!  I should have remembered when he said he was immune to disease. SOooooooooo much story to drag out of everybody....

<----------------------------------------  WORST CAPTAIN EVER


----------



## tuxgeo

FYI: I have been keeping up with the roleplaying IC: 
As of Wednesday, 17th May 2017, the thread shows that Nia knows _what's what_ about Van Djik and his ghost story, and about his fate. Blaise _now has the hardwood key_. The moonlight is weak and day is approaching. Ghede waits without.
I need to get into more of a hurry on making a character, or be left behind in the progress of the story. Single-classing may require using the Variant Human race; so if that is the case, nationality is nearly wide open. (English? French? Spanish? Native islander or coastal mainlander? Former slave?) 

To start firming up a character, I rolled some stats on Coyote Code last night: 
Anonymous (rolled 2017-05-16 22:20:59)
Scores: 16, 12, 13, 15, 14, 12 (That looks awfully good to me.)

Origin of magical power: became a Ship Mage at 1st level, through training. (?) That looks _self-generating_ to me, but I'm almost surely over-thinking the issue: he gets his magical power as a Ship Mage from the fact that he already has magical power as a Ship Mage. (LOL WUT?) (Yeah, I'm over-thinking it.) 
(and one of his trinkets looks like a representation of Ouroboros, the Worm of the Full Circle, with tail in mouth, to show that his magic _is its own source_?)

If taking Variant Human, the Feat at 1st level would just about have to be "Magic Initiate" in order to get more cantrips. The Sorcerer class has a plethora of options, and the Ship Mage adds eight more, so it's hard to get more Mending (which Old Zef already has) and Ghost Rigging and Unfasten and Buoyancy and still have space available to get even one attack cantrip, for a character who is going to be fairly terrible at fighting with weapons. 
(Also thinking a Feat at 4th level to get Ritual Caster, but that's not nearly as clear-cut an issue.)

Background may end up being Custom. It will depend on other decisions. 

Aiming for what ship duty? Rigger? Diver? Carpenter, as assistant to Old Zef? (Kid was going to be a rigger, but Kid is not around now.)

Bond(s): temporarily have three in mind: Vengeance/Justice, Redemption, Recovery (from the yellow fever, if there's a cure down on La Gloriosa). (These are subject to revision or reduction as story considerations merit, or require, or allow.)
What relationships would such a person have with the rest of the party? As a Ship Mage, he has been sailing for a year or five, or ten, so he has met some of the others? Or as a carpenter, he has worked on repairing and maintaining the ships that some of the others sailed on?* If he's to be recruited in Nassau, he should have some valid reason to already be on New Providence Island; so English nationality? (I've been brainstorming imaginary names of Englishmen, and they're all over the map in range from plain to exotic. (John David Collins? Corum "Guatama" Sidheharte? Those are merely the extremes; though Corum Sidheharte would be a better name for a Feylock instead of a Sorcerer, dangit.)

* _Edit to add:_ It might be that trying to be both a Ship Mage and a Carpenter is _taking on too much_, and they conflict in the sense of his trying to go in two different directions when there's a general call to quarters.


----------



## Quickleaf

tuxgeo said:


> FYI: I have been keeping up with the roleplaying IC:
> As of Wednesday, 17th May 2017, the thread shows that Nia knows _what's what_ about Van Djik and his ghost story, and about his fate. Blaise _now has the hardwood key_. The moonlight is weak and day is approaching. Ghede waits without.



Yep. Great that you're following; that will make integrating into game easier. 



> To start firming up a character, I rolled some stats on Coyote Code last night:
> Anonymous (rolled 2017-05-16 22:20:59)
> Scores: 16, 12, 13, 15, 14, 12 (That looks awfully good to me.)



Solid. A lot of good rolls in this game. 

[QUTOE]Origin of magical power: became a Ship Mage at 1st level, through training. (?) That looks _self-generating_ to me, but I'm almost surely over-thinking the issue: he gets his magical power as a Ship Mage from the fact that he already has magical power as a Ship Mage. (LOL WUT?) (Yeah, I'm over-thinking it.) 
(and one of his trinkets looks like a representation of Ouroboros, the Worm of the Full Circle, with tail in mouth, to show that his magic _is its own source_?)[/QUOTE]
Not sure there's enough there to actually pin any story on. Might want to develop it some more. Sorcerer, right? Usually that's associated with magical bloodlines or exposure to arcane energies/events.



> If taking Variant Human, the Feat at 1st level would just about have to be "Magic Initiate" in order to get more cantrips. The Sorcerer class has a plethora of options, and the Ship Mage adds eight more, so it's hard to get more Mending (which Old Zef already has) and Ghost Rigging and Unfasten and Buoyancy and still have space available to get even one attack cantrip, for a character who is going to be fairly terrible at fighting with weapons.
> (Also thinking a Feat at 4th level to get Ritual Caster, but that's not nearly as clear-cut an issue.)



Yep, those homebrew cantrips are a lotta fun.

I believe Nia & Old Zef can cast rituals, yeah? So no need from a party balance standpoint. If you want to do rituals for character reasons, go for it.



> Aiming for what ship duty? Rigger? Diver? Carpenter, as assistant to Old Zef? (Kid was going to be a rigger, but Kid is not around now.)




OK... current PCs are designed toward:

Katerina – Captain
Old Zef – Boatswain/Carpenter/Artillerist
Nia – Sailing Master
Etienne – Quartermaster?
Blaise – Gunner

So, leaving Old Zef with multiple overlapping duties for now, let's assume you're NOT a carpenter (unless your concept really leans that direction). In that case, the open duties include...

*6. First Mate:* A large ship might have several Mates serving aboard it, hence the designation "First Mate." A Mate acts as apprentice to the Sailing Master and Boatswain. Their responsibilities include the fitting out of the vessel, examining whether it is sufficiently provided with ropes, pulleys, sails, and all the other rigging necessary for the voyage, hoisting the anchor, and at port seeing to the care of the sails, yards, mooring, anchor, and cables of the ship. Proficiency in water vehicles is recommended. 

*8. Surgeon: *The Surgeon (one of the ship's Warrant Officers) not only should be proficient in Medicine, but often is the most educated person aboard, making the Sage background or proficiency in various Intelligence-based skills useful. Proficiency with surgeon's tools is recommended, and healing magic is especially valued. Ships without a proper Surgeon often appoint the task to the Carpenter, who make do with carpentry tools.

*9. Cook: *Technically the cook is another member of the crew, but their skills make them stand apart. Proficiency with an herbalism kit may be handy, though there are no in-game representations of a Cook's skill. Instead, it is left to the player to roleplay.

*10. Crew: *While crew are usually NPCs, any PC with the Sailor background can fill in for the responsibilities of crew. Crew include Able Bodied Sailors, Riggers (who value training in Athletics and Acrobatics), Cabin Boys (typically small boys or Halflings), Powder Monkeys (who run gunpowder from below decks), and Swabs (who mop the decks).



> Bond(s): temporarily have three in mind: Vengeance/Justice, Redemption, Recovery (from the yellow fever, if there's a cure down on La Gloriosa). (These are subject to revision or reduction as story considerations merit, or require, or allow.)



So Vengeance/Justice is against Jacques Cassard, captain of the _Achéron_ who attacked and killed many men aboard _The Coral Curse_?
And Redemption is....what?

Let's remove the yellow fever component (i.e. remove Recovery from your bonds). As [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] rightfully stated in-character that is usually a "die from it, or get over it" illness. Van Djik's condition is exceptional for story reasons which are secret for now, but likely not for long.



> What relationships would such a person have with the rest of the party? As a Ship Mage, he has been sailing for a year or five, or ten, so he has met some of the others? Or as a carpenter, he has worked on repairing and maintaining the ships that some of the others sailed on?* If he's to be recruited in Nassau, he should have some valid reason to already be on New Providence Island; so English nationality? (I've been brainstorming imaginary names of Englishmen, and they're all over the map in range from plain to exotic. (John David Collins? Corum "Guatama" Sidheharte? Those are merely the extremes; though Corum Sidheharte would be a better name for a Feylock instead of a Sorcerer, dangit.)



It sounds like your character creation process is (1) fill in a bunch of game terms (e.g. class, subclass, feats, ship duty, bond, etc.) and then (2) from that extract some kind of a story. 

That's a fine approach, but what I see missing are the two things that players often overlook:
(1) Connection to the other PCs / party
(2) Connection to the adventure story (i.e. _La Gloriosa_)

In my first post, you'll see I listed potential Bonds connecting you to _La Gloriosa_.


----------



## Queenie

If no one else is going to guess... (I still think Matthan should do it) ... I'll send you a quick PM.


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> If no one else is going to guess... (I still think Matthan should do it) ... I'll send you a quick PM.




Inspiration for you too! 

[video=youtube;uMQLP9k_oF4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMQLP9k_oF4[/video]


----------



## tuxgeo

Right. _Removing_ "Recovery" from the list of Bonds. Also _removing_ "Mending" from potential list of cantrips, to let Old Zef cover that business. 

It looks as though the ship duty of First Mate might be appropriate: not too highly ranked, still learning some of the complexities of operating a ship without being a total newbie at it.

As for the connections, I thought I listed three potential Bonds to La Gloriosa, with the "Recovery" one now removed, leaving two. The Vengeance/Justice would have been the same as Bond #3 in the first post, to wit: "Vengeance or Justice." However, that would have required the character to be a citizen of Cartagena -- or else of a nationality such as French, so his family could have been (unfairly?) accused of helping Baron de Pointis raid the city, and whose names might possibly be cleared by finding that secret ledger of bucaneers who collaborated with Baron de Pointis, which ledger might or might not exist and might or might not have gone down with La Gloriosa. 
-- Unfortunately, the other potential Bond to the adventure that I listed was _one I simply made up_: Redemption of reputation due to having failed to find La Gloriosa once before. We can remove that one from the list too if it doesn't fit the setting. (I know Finding the White Whale was approved for Nia, though it's not on the official list. . . .)

(My having mentioned Capt. Jacques Cassard was a reference to a potential Ill Fortune of "Enemy," not to a Bond to the adventure.)

But if that's not a good enough Bond, then I might have to go with the generic Bond #10, "Gold, Glory, and Adventure.".

As for connections to other PCs in the party are concerned, I think I would need to get buy-in from the respective players of the other PCs in order to establish any such connections. Here are the ideas I have along those lines right now: 

A connection to *Old Zef* would be easy if they have a mutual friend, or if they both served under Blackheart. (Hmm. Blackheart was Spanish. That might be difficult to arrange if my guy is English -- which he doesn't need to be.) 
-- or maybe Blackheart sank enough English ships, and mercifully saved (or took as galley slaves) enough floating survivors of those sinkings that this guy met Old Zef then. I'm open to suggestions.
-- or maybe Blackheart didn't always sink the ships immediately: maybe he first incapacitated them and boarded them, taking the crew as prisoners or replacement crew, and looted the ships before sinking them. . . .

A connection to *Katarina* would be harder due to her having grown up to adulthood so recently: my guy would have had to be very close to her family, or her childhood, to have known her except by reputation. (However, a connection to Old Zef might substitute for that.) 
Since *Etienne* is new to the area, I don't see much there: he's just arrived in the Caribbean (?), so we would have to work something out. Or -- check that. Etienne has Contacts among the natives. Is my guy a native, or a half-breed living among them? (I think this may depend on whether other connections can be defined.)
A connection to *Blaise*? Maybe this guy got rather intensely interviewed by Blaise about having crewed on a ship that ran slaves, before this guy gave that work up as a bad job? (Maybe the reason he gave up crewing for such voyages?)
A connection to *Nia*? I would need _a lot of help_ on that one, since she's apparently arrived in the Antilles very recently, so their paths might not have crossed before. (I doubt this character is "The White Whale.") Or else my guy needs some connection to Voodoo or Loa or Druidry, so they have something in common? (Not the Druidic language, unless it can come from the "extra language" available from the setting.) (?)


----------



## Shayuri

The list of hooks to the Gloriosa is not intended to be exhaustive, as Nia's example shows. It's a starting point, to give some ideas. 

Quickleaf has been really open to ideas and suggestions that aren't on that list.

As for connections to Nia...she's traveled pretty extensively. There's plenty of room for her and your character to have met before. You're definitely not her white whale though. Quickleaf has plans for the Smiley Face. 

As for Voodoun, it's quite possible we're just different varieties of practitioner. Nia's background is that of an islander, their relationship to the _loa _is almost shamanistic in some ways. She's mixed in other traditions as she traveled and learned, but that's her roots. Your sorcery could be more European in origins, with a different tradition and relationship even though the entities you work through are the same.

Or you may wield an entirely different form of magic. Not everything has to be spirits and witchery. You'd want to work with Quickleaf about what that would be.


----------



## Queenie

While Blackheart is Spanish, I don't think he would have cared what your nationality was, as long as you proved your worth on his crew.  Katerina was born and grew up on that ship, so if you served on it in the last 22 years you'd know her in some way. Zef was with Blackheart much longer than that.

I don't know how old you are looking to play?

Blackheart's ship did have a Ship Mage previously, the last one was Katerina's love, and the father to her child. 

I think "Ship Mage" could really be it's own role, but First Mate works too. 

Etienne (is he still around?) wants to be Quartermaster. That's cool OOG, in game, Kat wants that voted on by the crew... I think she thinks that is important to crew morale.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Inspiration for you too!
> 
> [video=youtube;uMQLP9k_oF4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMQLP9k_oF4[/video]




I am soooooo Inspired!!!!!!!


----------



## tuxgeo

Shayuri said:


> The list of hooks to the Gloriosa is not intended to be exhaustive, as Nia's example shows. It's a starting point, to give some ideas.
> 
> Quickleaf has been really open to ideas and suggestions that aren't on that list.



Thank you for the reassurance. I'll have to get a firmer handle on what Bond or connection to La Gloriosa would be useful here. I don't believe I've found the right Bond yet, and that prevents me from deciding about the other factors. 


> As for connections to Nia...she's traveled pretty extensively. There's plenty of room for her and your character to have met before. You're definitely not her white whale though. Quickleaf has plans for the Smiley Face.



Extensive travel allows a lot of latitude for meetings! I'll take that as provisional assent, and try to work it in.


> As for Voodoun, it's quite possible we're just different varieties of practitioner. Nia's background is that of an islander, their relationship to the _loa _is almost shamanistic in some ways. She's mixed in other traditions as she traveled and learned, but that's her roots. Your sorcery could be more European in origins, with a different tradition and relationship even though the entities you work through are the same.
> 
> Or you may wield an entirely different form of magic. Not everything has to be spirits and witchery. You'd want to work with Quickleaf about what that would be.



I believe the default explanation of sorcery according to the books is that the magic is in the sorcerer's blood, and not working through spirits; but that can be reskinned easily. 

Given that Nia is a Druid, would it be possible that this new PC met Nia once or twice at regional Druidical gatherings? (Does she go to such things?) If that might work, I could have this new PC take the Magic Initiate (Druid) feat at 1st level, and maybe take the Druidic language as the campaign bonus language -- of course, only if Quickleaf agrees that that would work. (Maybe Nia is one of the ones who trained him? That would depend on relative ages, though. . . .) Maybe Nia could have observed some of this character's training, or at least was present while it was going on; or maybe they traded bits and bobs of shell and feathers and thread for the making of Druidical totems somewhere -- if that's not too out of character for her. (Re: totems: is it hard to get mistletoe in the Caribbean?)


----------



## tuxgeo

Queenie said:


> While Blackheart is Spanish, I don't think he would have cared what your nationality was, as long as you proved your worth on his crew.  Katerina was born and grew up on that ship, so if you served on it in the last 22 years you'd know her in some way. Zef was with Blackheart much longer than that.
> 
> I don't know how old you are looking to play?



Decades younger than I am, naturally. How many decades? Two decades younger would still put this guy at half-a-century old. 


> Blackheart's ship did have a Ship Mage previously, the last one was Katerina's love, and the father to her child.



And Blackheart didn't keelhaul him? He must have had a good, long relationship with Blackheart to survive that. (Or maybe not.) For now, I'm going to hope not all of those 22 years were spent at sea, and there was some sporadic shore leave involved during which paths might have crossed. 


> I think "Ship Mage" could really be it's own role, but First Mate works too.
> 
> Etienne (is he still around?) wants to be Quartermaster. That's cool OOG, in game, Kat wants that voted on by the crew... I think she thinks that is important to crew morale.



Yeah, some or many positions should be agreed upon by the crew -- especially the crew's representative. 

As for me, I'm going to try to finalize a good Bond or connection to the setting by sometime tomorrow, and see whether that clears up my thoughts. (This "Vengeance or Justice" Bond has me going in circles about having the right nationality to be interested in it. Maybe the "Life Debt" to Javier Hernandez would be better; but that would require making up a suitable incident (most likely at sea) wherein the Spanish Captain rescued my character. Third party under assault by pirates, but Hernandez's ship came along and drove the pirates away? A big coincidence there; but it might work.)


----------



## Shayuri

My sense is that the setting of Spell & Crossbones doesn't draw the hard line between 'class magic' that the system does.

That is to say, a wizard and a druid or cleric can all be 'voodoo priests.' They'd cast the spells appropriate to their class and have the magical abilities that their classes provide...but in terms of the flavor text, they'd all be voodoo priests. Just different kinds of voodoo priests.

That said, it also means two druids could have radically different sources for their magic. One could be voodoun, and the other could be a tribal shaman, or an English naturalist who's 'magic' is actually quasi-scientific. Would Richard Attenborough be a druid? In this setting, maybe!

With sorcerers, the power is assumed to come from 'within' them...but there are many reasons that could be the case. You could go with the mystical bloodline...though that doesn't have to mean a dragon or magical creature. Think of the stories of 'magic families,' who's sons and daughters carry magic down the line. Or you could have been blessed, or cursed (!) with strange magical powers after encountering an unearthly being. You could be possessed by a loa, who uses your body to channel its powers through. 

So even sticking to the class concept of 'power from within' that defines sorcery, there is a LOT of room for variation.

If you wanted to connect with Nia, I can think of a couple of good ways.

The first...Nia has been hunting cultists for a great deal of her time off of her island; most of her adult life. This is a dangerous line of work, so allies would often be needed. If your character had a beef with a cult, or a particular cultist, then it's possible you and Nia found each other on the same side of that conflict.

The second could be your magic. Though Nia's reputation as a 'sea witch' is to some extent exaggerated by herself here in Nassau, it's not entirely false. If your character's powers arise from some eldritch source such as a brush with some creature or spell, or a curse or blessing, and you sought assistance or knowledge of it, Nia could have been someone you found.

I'm open to other ideas of course! If you've got something in mind let me know and we'll work it out.


----------



## Queenie

What time is it, in game? I didn't think it was super late but who knows how long we've been in this story. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> What time is it, in game? I didn't think it was super late but who knows how long we've been in this story.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using EN World




Haha, I always wince when I hear that question because it makes me think: Oh god, they're trying to squeeze every hour out of every game day. We'll be lucky if we can get through a week of game time in several years of real world time! 

It's about an hour after sunset. 7:30ish maybe.


----------



## Queenie

As the person who brings that fact up the most, I know what you mean! If the GM wants the drunkards to go to bed and sleep it off, I'm down with that.

But otherwise there is no way in hell they are getting Katerina to bed. 

Off to Shenanigans!!! 



...okay if everyone insists we skip over to the next day, that's fine. I was thinking a little group role playing would be fun, and while we are at the tavern we can recruit crew and gather information, particularly rumors of what the other ship - Captain Wallace- is up to. 

 [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] Has Blaise been to the safehouse yet?

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], do you recall where we slept the previous night? Or was it not specified? 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Shayuri

I think we just used rented rooms? I'm not sure that it was specified though.


----------



## Matthan

Okay, first let me state that, for the record, Blaise is pro-shenanigans.  He has even been known to proceed with general tomfoolery.  

However, I think there are several compelling _in-story_ reasons that Blaise would not want to go after the djab tonight.  

1. Kat and Zef are both drunk.  Kat has lost her sense of subtlety and good sense and Zef is drunk enough to be unconscious.  Neither of which is what you want from your fellow ghostbusters.

2. We can't go straight for the djab.  We have to meet with Blackbeard first and navigate another conversation with him.  If we go there now, our captain will make a fool of herself and our reputation will be soused before we even get a ship.  Do we really want Blackbeard to think us so stupid as to go to a negotiation drunk?  

3. We have new information on the djab.  Van Djik said that this _bokor_, Sambo, is behind the curse.  That's a lead worth following up on.  He may not be on the island (but he could be!), but anything we find out could help us with the curse.

As for timeline stuff, Blaise joined up earlier today.  He has not been to the safehouse or spent an evening with the crew (but what a day!).


----------



## Queenie

*[5e] Spell &amp; Crossbones (recruiting 1-2)*

No, no, no, no Djab and no Blackbeard. 

As far as anyone knows, they haven't found anything, treasure wise. They'll have to go "searching" tomorrow. We'll figure out what we actually want to do the next day - go searching for the other two parts of the treasure, gather supplies for djab fighting, look for the bokor - do we have reason to do this or should we do it to gather information on the djab he summoned?

Noooo... Kat would want to go to the Tavern. You missed out on tavern shenanigans last time around (insult arm wrestling anyone? Lol). Drunk people do not make good decisions but I'm certain she will want to continue her drunken shenanigans.

As I mentioned, it might be fun to role play some fun for a bit, and to role play with each other. Aside from that, the Tavern is where we hire people, gather info and pick up on rumors, and who knows what other fun stuff our gracious GM might find for us there. We could even check in with our benefactor. 

So a short interlude only was what I was thinking. We definitely can't go djab hunting and even in her drunkenness Kat is not THAT stupid. 




Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Shayuri

Going after the djab is going to require some prep work, and everyone will need to be on point. We're not doing it with two people down and on impulse. 

Queenie's idea of RP is sound!


----------



## Matthan

I need to go back and reread the treasure scene.  Van Djik mentioned three treasures and three islands.  Apparently, we only found one piece of a puzzle.  But!  We don't have to go treasure hunting tomorrow unless we want to make sure we got everything from that cave.  The rest of the treasure seems to be elsewhere.

We also can keep the book if we want.  We can turn the key over to Blackbeard.  We only needed to complete one of the tasks.  We did both.  If I remember correctly, the treasure we found was locked and trapped.  We didn't have this key so we ended up fighting a chain.

A thought that just hit me, presumably Blackbeard is having us followed in some way at least while we're in town.  I would wager that he knows that we have visited Van Djik after going off into the countryside.  We need to consider the narrative we're spinning.  Right now we can say that we went treasure hunting because we didn't want to risk Yellow Fever.  After we failed to turn up anything, we resigned ourselves to speaking with Van Djik and got the key.  Then, we turn the key over to Blackbeard and admit that we couldn't find the treasure.  If we add in another trip to the countryside (to go treasure hunting), Blackbeard might suspect that we are trying to rob his treasure from him and give him a key to a looted chest (which we are, but we don't want him to think that until he has to).

As for the bokor, it's an avenue to look at.  Blaise will probably spend some time this evening trying to see if he can turn anything up on him.  If nothing else, Blaise wants to buy him a drink.  It may not pan out at all.  It's a long shot whether he's on the island or not.  The only way that I can imagine him being around is if he wanted to watch Van Djik die which is not impossible.  If he's here, he may be holed up with the escaped slaves that I want to find and recruit.  It may just be a rabbit trail for now, but it shouldn't take to long to know whether there is anything of value to it or not.  

Blaise is good with tavern shenanigans.  I thought you wanted to keep pushing after the ship.  That's what he would resist.  Past that, the night is young!


----------



## Quickleaf

Shayuri said:


> Going after the djab is going to require some prep work, and everyone will need to be on point. We're not doing it with two people down and on impulse.
> 
> Queenie's idea of RP is sound!




On the one hand, if they're blacked out drunk they can't do much in a fight. OTOH, if they're blacked out drunk they can't be possessed! Pro/con. 

The djab *is* a serious challenge, both to PCs and to players. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Quickleaf

OK. [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] if you are really interested in joining the game, let's see if we can pin some things down about your character.

There seem to be 2 different stories you're contemplating?

1. A sailor who was aboard _La Gloriosa_ at one point (or otherwise connected to it), possibly wrongly accused of being in league with Baron de Pointis during raid on Cartagena. Seeks _La Gloriosa_ to clear his name of false allegation (and possibly to get justice against de Pointis?). Very clear backstory/arc, very poignant and unique from other PCs, I like it a lot.

2. A former crew member of _The Coral Curse_ who sought out _La Gloriosa_ before...presumably for gold & glory? Unclear. That venture failed disastrously, however, and now he's seeking _La Gloriosa_ again to redeem his reputation. Fits in well with the current story, very much an unlucky / black spot / "worst pirate ever" vibe, I like it.

Either works. Which of these two appeals to you more? Go with that. That should help pin down a lot about your PC and your connection to other PCs.



tuxgeo said:


> It looks as though the ship duty of First Mate might be appropriate: not too highly ranked, still learning some of the complexities of operating a ship without being a total newbie at it.




For the record, if you're thinking #2 Van Djik mentioned his old mate "Beck"...could be a nickname...could be an English given name. Could by an NPC or your PC.

A large ship may have several mates serving aboard it, hence the designation “first mate.” The first mate acts as apprentice to the sailing master and boatswain. Their responsibilities include the fitting out of the vessel, examining whether it is sufficiently provided with ropes, pulleys, sails, and all other rigging necessary for the voyage, hoisting the anchor, and at port seeing to the care of the sails, yards, mooring, anchor, and cables of the ship. *Proficiency in watercraft* is recommended.



> As for connections to other PCs in the party are concerned, I think I would need to get buy-in from the respective players of the other PCs in order to establish any such connections. Here are the ideas I have along those lines right now:




Which story (see above) you go with will definitely influence this, but here are my thoughts...



> A connection to *Old Zef* would be easy if they have a mutual friend, or if they both served under Blackheart. (Hmm. Blackheart was Spanish. That might be difficult to arrange if my guy is English -- which he doesn't need to be.)
> -- or maybe Blackheart sank enough English ships, and mercifully saved (or took as galley slaves) enough floating survivors of those sinkings that this guy met Old Zef then. I'm open to suggestions.
> -- or maybe Blackheart didn't always sink the ships immediately: maybe he first incapacitated them and boarded them, taking the crew as prisoners or replacement crew, and looted the ships before sinking them. . . .




With #1, the Zeeland Bellows (artifact made by Old Zef's father) were purportedly aboard _La Gloriosa_ when it vanished, so your character could have been involved after being falsely accused...maybe sabotaging them during his getaway (though not before recognizing the dwarven family name of Old Zef's family upon it – not sure what that would be    [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] ). Or some variation of that theme.

With #2, going the "also served under Blackheart" route like you describe makes sense. In that case, I think you'd want to come up with a reason why he has been estranged from Old Zef and Katerina.



> A connection to *Katarina* would be harder due to her having grown up to adulthood so recently: my guy would have had to be very close to her family, or her childhood, to have known her except by reputation. (However, a connection to Old Zef might substitute for that.)




With #1, being a Spaniard or a Frenchman allied with the Spanish, he would have heard of the dread pirate Blackheart striking against the Spanish Main. Maybe after fleeing his false accusal, he ends up trying to find Blackheart, discovers the old pirate is dead (allegedly) but has a daughter seeking to rally a crew. Could make for an interesting first meeting!

With #2, what you describe makes sense, though he would have known her as a kid definitely as Katerina sailed with her father.



> Since *Etienne* is new to the area, I don't see much there: he's just arrived in the Caribbean (?), so we would have to work something out. Or -- check that. Etienne has Contacts among the natives. Is my guy a native, or a half-breed living among them? (I think this may depend on whether other connections can be defined.)



    [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] is playing Etienne as a "fish out of water" type character, so don't worry about any connection there unless it comes naturally.



> A connection to *Blaise*? Maybe this guy got rather intensely interviewed by Blaise about having crewed on a ship that ran slaves, before this guy gave that work up as a bad job? (Maybe the reason he gave up crewing for such voyages?)




With #1, you could have witnessed or had contact with one of the "soul gems" (is that what you were calling it    [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] ? there were supposed to be two of them?) that Blaise contacted; this gem would have been loaded onto _La Gloriosa_ before it fled the raid on Cartagena. That could be a very interesting and possibly conflicted bond between your PCs...if it fit what    [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] and you have in mind for your characters.

With #2, well, having served aboard _The Coral Curse_ means you were tied to the whole incident with Van Djik's rescuing/taking of the slaves and leaving other slaves to drown. It was a very tense controversial moment on the ship that likely split the opinions of many of the crew. So even if you and Blaise don't know each other yet, that could make for an interesting conversation with a lot of pathos when you do meet...could easily see your PCs developing a close bond because or it...or even becoming allied rivals/foils if their views were divergent.



> A connection to *Nia*? I would need _a lot of help_ on that one, since she's apparently arrived in the Antilles very recently, so their paths might not have crossed before. (I doubt this character is "The White Whale.") Or else my guy needs some connection to Voodoo or Loa or Druidry, so they have something in common? (Not the Druidic language, unless it can come from the "extra language" available from the setting.) (?)




Well...if you're going with a Spanish PC (#1 or #2)...there's a HUGE potential for linking up with Nia's background... quoting the relevant section...I think    [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] intended this as an open plot hook rather than implying that, for example, Blackbeard was the "spanish captain" in question?

[SECTION]Nia was the youngest daughter of the chieftain of a small island village in the Carribean. She both idolized her older sister, Inka, who was apprenticed to the village 'witch,' a woman of significant powers and skilled in the calling of voodoo loa spirits. Nia was still quite young when Inka ran off with *some Spanish pirate*, abandoning her people in the process. Nia had to grow up in a hurry to fill her shoes, and though it was a struggle she rose to the challenge. To add insult to injury, not so very long afterward that *Spanish captain* brought Inka back...for burial. Her father the chief, consumed by wrath, demanded that Gertie, the village witch, *curse that captain*. It was done, and despite them forbidding her, Nia found a place to watch in secret. It was terrifying, but it felt right. It was justice. It was like Gertie always said, that which you do comes back to you. Actions and consequences. It was the way of things, and it was right.[/SECTION]

Alternately, you could go for a less tangible more supernatural connection via the Loas...Nia isn't a "druid" in the European sense of the word, and the "Druidic" language in this case we've treated more as a speaking in tongues that the Loa understand. That was a genius idea from    [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] that really evoked the ecstatic nature of Voodoo religion, with possession by Loas being a significant part of that spiritual path. So IF it fit your Sorcerer PC to be calling upon Loas (or even dark spirits called djab), then there's a potential for connection...it would need to be fleshed out.


----------



## Shayuri

I think the idea with Nia's background is that the Spanish captain that got cursed by Gertie was Kat's father.

The idea being that Nia and Kat are bound by fate, by that curse. It also establishes a blood relation between Nia and Kat that neither is aware of.


----------



## peterka99

Etienne already met a native tribe on the island a few hours ago. Maybe your character is from the village he impressed him enough to make him come and see the Big French Bear ... Taino tribe  if my memory is still good....


----------



## Quickleaf

Could be a NPC chef?


----------



## Shayuri

*eyes the jellybroom*

Or...janitor?


----------



## Fenris

Shayuri said:


> *eyes the jellybroom*
> 
> Or...janitor?




Jelly broom? Jeez, that is a mop if I have ever seen one.


----------



## Shayuri

Ya know, I meant mop. My brain gave me broom instead.

Talk to the brain, man. The hand just works here. 

(^_^)


----------



## tuxgeo

Re: Pinning some things down: As late as it is tonight, I want to sleep on that before pinning. There's a lot of clearly-expressed material there. 
Yes, I was throwing out too many divergent possibilities; albeit with the hope that one or another might spark inspiration for a workable character. I'm glad one or another of them might serve as a basis for one.

While mulling the issues in the back of my mind, I'm going to try to avoid some of my prior (and ongoing?) mistakes, such as working from class features rather than from a story; and such as trying to achieve a build that justifies a supposed back-story instead of the in-progress and impending further story of the adventure; and such as not knowing what kind of development arc I want the guy to face; and such as not having a clear time-line of the history about how long ago La Gloriosa went missing (or down), and how long The Coral Curse has been beached. I think the age of my guy should make sense in terms of such things. . . .


----------



## tuxgeo

A post about the timeline -- 
From the Introduction: 







> La Gloriosa del Mar, a Spanish treasure ship fleeing the French raid on Cartagena _fifteen years ago_, lies sunken somewhere off the Colombian coast, and. . . .



Okay, that's the piece of the timeline I was forgetting. La Gloriosa definitely _sank_ after fleeing the raid on Cartagena 15 years ago; and given that any crew member (other than cabin boy?) would have had to be at least 18 years old (?) to serve aboard her, it seems to follow that any sailor who had been aboard would now have to be at least 33 years old, and likely quite a few years more. That fits for the timeline; but forcing there to have been any survivors of the sinking raises other issues. 

For "#1" (i.e. having been directly involved with La Gloriosa): Did La Gloriosa escape pursuers long enough to reach sight of land, so survivors could row ashore, or did she sink far offshore? (I don't think we know that yet.) Was she scuttled, in order to keep important secrets (and gold) out of the hands of the pursuing French? If she was scuttled, that might have been delayed by hours until many or most people aboard her had a chance to escape to land (and to later give such conflicting interview answers about where the ship went down that the wreckage of La Gloriosa still hasn't been found). Or maybe she was scuttled because she was no longer sufficiently seaworthy (after the cannon-play and the fires) to be of further service to Spain, in the sense of braving the swells of the deep Atlantic. 
And furthermore -- "What the H-E-double-toothpicks, De Pointis?" Weren't France and Spain _allied_ during Queen Anne's War? Then why was a Frenchman raiding Spanish Cartagena? Some dire villainy may have been at work.
Oops! Fifteen years before 1712 would be a raid on Cartagena in 1697, so that's _before_ Queen Anne's War, and before Charles II favored the Bourbon dynasty to rule Spain. In 1697, Spain and France could have been at war, so the villainy might have been more political than diabolical. (But one can never tell without more facts.)

Further timeline: the Coral Curse has now been beached for years. I'm going to reread to be sure, but it sounds as though this 'Beck' was some kind of senior member of the crew aboard the Curse. If he was 30-35 then, he could be 35-45 (or more) now, depending on _how long ago_ the Coral Curse was beached. 
Oops! again: Must add the number of months (or years?) the Curse was sitting offshore in quarantine while the various people aboard her either died of the yellow fever or recovered. . . .


----------



## tuxgeo

Pinning down this middle-aged sailor's Bond to the adventure: *#2* sounds more like what I was going for: A former crew member aboard the Coral Curse who somehow survived the disease (reasons for survival to develop during story?), and who had previously been involved in a disastrously failed attempt to find and salvage the wreckage of La Gloriosa, thus having a very personal motive to repair his reputation by making another attempt. 
Sometimes my mind tosses out silly ideas when I'm fading in and out of sleep. 

_Remember the business card of Paladin on "Have Gun Will Travel?"_
HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL
Wire Paladin, San Francisco

_In that vein, if this 'Beck' character knew the "Dead Reckoning" Seafarer's Trick, his business card (calling card?) might have said:_ 
Ship Mage For Hire
YOU BECKON, I RECKON
Contact Beck, Nassau

Further silliness: A Ship Mage who knows the "Shape Water" cantrip from the Elemental Evil Player's Companion can form up to an area of water that fits within a 5-foot cube into simple shapes which can be animated (i.e. move about). The range is 30 feet from the caster to the water. That's a volume of water equal to 125 cubic feet. A cylinder is a simple shape, and a cylinder that is 1 foot in diameter has a radius of 1/2 foot, giving it a volume of 0.785 cubic feet per foot of length; so 125 cubic feet of water could be formed into a foot-wide cylinder 159 feet long. That would look like a fire hose to onlookers: a 5-foot cube of seawater forms into a leaning cylinder of water 159 feet long, rising from sea level and leaning over the ship. Then the Ship Mage dismisses the spell as an action, and the water falls back down -- _straight down_, onto the ship that it is leaning over. This might put out fires aboard ship? (Or it might help remove bilge water if it is cast downward through an open hatch?)
If Flynn O'Rourke was known as "The Firebrand," a Ship Mage with that cantrip might be known as "The Firehose." (I said it was silly.)
And, perhaps, any stray Ontarian nearby might denounce him as, "You Hoser!" 
Not nearly so silly: Potential Character Arcs -- 
(1) Discovering that all that wealth won't buy you health: Watching as Capt. Van Djik and Blackbeard grow older and feebler, and as the character starts to feel the same effects himself. 
(2) The Sea Is Big and You Are Small: your vaunted "simple tricks and nonsense" are no match for the power of The Force (of nature). The beginnings of wisdom lie in realizing the extent of your own limitations.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm. Good point about the Elemental Evil cantrips. I think druids can cast those too. I should take another look at them. The book wasn't out when I made Nia I don't think...


----------



## tuxgeo

Yes.  The Druid class is the only one that has access to _all eight_ of the Elemental Evil cantrips. The Wizard class gets seven of them, missing out on Magic Stone.

_Edit to add:_ I have done some rereading of Captain Van Djik's story, and learned more about this 2nd Mate Beck: he drove the slaves whom they had rescued from the Spanish slaver ship down to the galley at gunpoint; and Van Djik clapped then in chains himself. 
Er: Sorcerers and Warlocks don't automatically have proficiency with pistols or hand crossbows, though they get proficiency with light crossbows. Would a Ship Mage be proficient with pistols? An officer on a naval vessel would have to obey the Captain about all matters; but on a privateer or a pirate ship, I thought the Captain ruled only in matters of combat. (Or was that _during_ combat, which the encounter with the Acheron was?) 
In whichever case, my first inclination would be not to be Beck. Others of the crew of the _Curse_ besides Beck and Van Djik survived the disease; and that gives a prospective character a few years to start advancing in ability and rank by developing a latent talent for magical practice. (He needn't have been 4th level while aboard her.)


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] I'll respond to everything later, but let me just say: Mate, you are overthinking so many small details! No wonder you've been feeling paralyzed with your character creation.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION] I'll respond to everything later, but let me just say: Mate, you are overthinking so many small details! No wonder you've been feeling paralyzed with your character creation.




I totally agree! Don't sweat the small stuff! It may even be just come up with a story you love. Don't worry about making all the details fir, we can't help you with that. 

I was close to not having a character sheet at ALL for this game and just taking it as it came.

Relax and let loose a little, you'll be fine. I promise. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Quickleaf

tuxgeo said:


> Pinning down this middle-aged sailor's Bond to the adventure: *#2* sounds more like what I was going for: A former crew member aboard the Coral Curse who somehow survived the disease (reasons for survival to develop during story?), and who had previously been involved in a disastrously failed attempt to find and salvage the wreckage of La Gloriosa, thus having a very personal motive to repair his reputation by making another attempt.




That's a great starting point!



> _Remember the business card of Paladin on "Have Gun Will Travel?"_
> HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL
> Wire Paladin, San Francisco
> 
> _In that vein, if this 'Beck' character knew the "Dead Reckoning" Seafarer's Trick, his business card (calling card?) might have said:_
> Ship Mage For Hire
> YOU BECKON, I RECKON
> Contact Beck, Nassau



Lol 



> Not nearly so silly: Potential Character Arcs --
> (1) Discovering that all that wealth won't buy you health: Watching as Capt. Van Djik and Blackbeard grow older and feebler, and as the character starts to feel the same effects himself.
> (2) The Sea Is Big and You Are Small: your vaunted "simple tricks and nonsense" are no match for the power of The Force (of nature). The beginnings of wisdom lie in realizing the extent of your own limitations.



Good things to think about! Definitely, as DM, I appreciate hearing your ideas for your PC's character arcs and development.



tuxgeo said:


> A post about the timeline --
> From the Introduction:
> Okay, that's the piece of the timeline I was forgetting. La Gloriosa definitely _sank_ after fleeing the raid on Cartagena 15 years ago; and given that any crew member (other than cabin boy?) would have had to be at least 18 years old (?) to serve aboard her, it seems to follow that any sailor who had been aboard would now have to be at least 33 years old, and likely quite a few years more. That fits for the timeline; but forcing there to have been any survivors of the sinking raises other issues.




So, it presumably sank. So far, nobody has been found to confirm that visually. There's a lot of details that haven't been explored in the game yet - clues that are part of the trail to finding _La Gloriosa_. Basically, it's a legend. There are truths, half-truths, and outright lies to fill the mystery of what happened.



> For "#1" (i.e. having been directly involved with La Gloriosa): Did La Gloriosa escape pursuers long enough to reach sight of land, so survivors could row ashore, or did she sink far offshore? (I don't think we know that yet.) Was she scuttled, in order to keep important secrets (and gold) out of the hands of the pursuing French? If she was scuttled, that might have been delayed by hours until many or most people aboard her had a chance to escape to land (and to later give such conflicting interview answers about where the ship went down that the wreckage of La Gloriosa still hasn't been found). Or maybe she was scuttled because she was no longer sufficiently seaworthy (after the cannon-play and the fires) to be of further service to Spain, in the sense of braving the swells of the deep Atlantic.



Sounds like you're going with #2, so this is moot.



> And furthermore -- "What the H-E-double-toothpicks, De Pointis?" Weren't France and Spain _allied_ during Queen Anne's War? Then why was a Frenchman raiding Spanish Cartagena? Some dire villainy may have been at work.
> Oops! Fifteen years before 1712 would be a raid on Cartagena in 1697, so that's _before_ Queen Anne's War, and before Charles II favored the Bourbon dynasty to rule Spain. In 1697, Spain and France could have been at war, so the villainy might have been more political than diabolical. (But one can never tell without more facts.)



Correct, 1697 was the very tail end of the Nine Years War between French Jacobites led by Louis XIV and a European coalition (including the Spanish). It was a very tumultuous time, all these colonial powers fighting each other for scraps of the New World, only to turn around and become allies when the promise of profits outweighed their previous animosities. At least, that's how I'd describe it with my slightly jaded view.



> Further timeline: the Coral Curse has now been beached for years. I'm going to reread to be sure, but it sounds as though this 'Beck' was some kind of senior member of the crew aboard the Curse. If he was 30-35 then, he could be 35-45 (or more) now, depending on _how long ago_ the Coral Curse was beached.
> Oops! again: Must add the number of months (or years?) the Curse was sitting offshore in quarantine while the various people aboard her either died of the yellow fever or recovered. . . .



I actually deliberately left vague the timeline with _The Coral Curse._ That age range for 'Beck' sounds about right to me.



tuxgeo said:


> _Edit to add:_ I have done some rereading of Captain Van Djik's story, and learned more about this 2nd Mate Beck: he drove the slaves whom they had rescued from the Spanish slaver ship down to the galley at gunpoint; and Van Djik clapped then in chains himself.



Well...you're reading like an engineer, looking for limitations rather than for possibilities.  No offense to engineers, my best and most brilliant friend is one.

So, yeah Van Djik ordered the slaves below at gunpoint. What exactly was Beck's role in that (if your PC = Beck)? What exactly was your PC's role in that (if your PC is different than Beck)? That's 100% up to you to decide. Maybe you dissented? Maybe you cast a charm spell?

Instead of looking for all these limits – most of which seem self-imposed rather than anything I'd actually be enforcing – I'd ask: What sort of character do I *want* to play? And how would that sort of character respond in such a situation with the slaves and Van Djik?



> Er: Sorcerers and Warlocks don't automatically have proficiency with pistols or hand crossbows, though they get proficiency with light crossbows. Would a Ship Mage be proficient with pistols?



Sure! Pistol proficiency seems in keeping with the sort of character you're creating.



> An officer on a naval vessel would have to obey the Captain about all matters; but on a privateer or a pirate ship, I thought the Captain ruled only in matters of combat. (Or was that _during_ combat, which the encounter with the Acheron was?)



History texts make the distinction seem clear because the delineation between combat & everything else is clearly articulated in pirate charters. In the actual chaos of the situation...combat was imminent, Van Djik asked slaves to man the galley, Sambo the bokor refused on behalf of the slaves, _Achéron_ fired a lucky shot killing half the galley, combat had begun, Van Djik (who historically was very progressive regarding natives & slavery for the era, due to his own experiences aboard a slave galley) made controversial decision to have slaves chained to galley and made to row at gunpoint to replace those killed by the _Achéron_. In the battle, he left other slaves on the sinking ship to drown.

The party just heard Van Djik's view of what happened. There are other views however.



> In whichever case, my first inclination would be not to be Beck. Others of the crew of the _Curse_ besides Beck and Van Djik survived the disease; and that gives a prospective character a few years to start advancing in ability and rank by developing a latent talent for magical practice. (He needn't have been 4th level while aboard her.)



OK then. Then you have a starting point for your character. Beck is an NPC. Were you the ship mage aboard _The Coral Curse_?


----------



## tuxgeo

. . . And . . . it's evening again. "The sun is over the yardarm," . . . , and my mind isn't as sharp as I would like for being specific right now. 

Overall, I want to be able to have it make sense that he's an accomplished spell-slinger, regardless of whether this involves doing a certain number of special tasks for some spirit each year. If he was a ship mage before getting hired onto the Coral Curse, he would have to have been hired despite the previous failure of the "earlier" expedition to find La Gloriosa. Maybe he became a ship mage after that expedition, and developed the talent during a few years of knocking about the Caribbean and dodging the English press gangs who needed enough crew members to hold their own in the sea battles?
(If he was a member of the failed expedition to find La Gloriosa, but wasn't its ship mage during that effort, then it would be only a black mark against him generally, not against his magical prowess.) (Yes, I'm overthinking it again. . . .)

Edit to editorialize: "Begin digression": 
_However, my fancy gives me this: aboard the Coral Curse might be where he learned his craft! (Or not?)
With people dying right and left due to yellow fever, the existing ship mage might have started to fear for his own mortality and begun teaching something -- Mariner's Boon? (TBD) -- to a middle-aged "jack tar" who had an apt mind (having already learned the Semaphore or the Flag Code (TBD?) well enough before, and who had already suffered a debilitating fever, but who now seemed to be getting better slowly. 

Better to see if the potential pupil was capable of benefitting from the training while there's still a chance to keep the tradition alive -- just in case. It was not as though either of them would be let off the hospital ship alive until the port authorities allowed it; and what else was there to do?
_"/end digression"
My increasinglly febrile imagination also gives me another joke: 
Scottish Dwarf from the Isle of South Uist: "Ah, the names of the isles of Uist come from the name of the wild _uisge beatha_ which grows native there. The bottlers on the isles don't even have to add yeast to their brew, because that's its native climate." _(They can't all be gems.)_
_Edit to just answer the danged question, already:_ Yes, he was the ship mage aboard the Coral Curse. Any questions about why anybody would hire him for that can be answered by pure _handwavium_, if nothing else.


----------



## tuxgeo

Responding belatedly to this one point. I had suggested two possible character arcs for future development of an in-process PC, but I neglected to give attribution to my source. QL commented: 


Quickleaf said:


> Good things to think about! Definitely, as DM, I appreciate hearing your ideas for your PC's character arcs and development.



I do want to acknowledge here that I got the nudge to work in the direction of propounding potential character arcs from an earlier post by Matthan in this thread. (I'll see if I can find it again.)

_Edit to add:_ Found it: Specific quotes: 


> Here would be my first note to you.  As you're developing your  background, you want to create a character that has a reason to be with  the party *and* has a narrative arc that can be fulfilled within the game. . . .
> You don't have to go that route, but you need to ask yourself those two questions.  Why is my character going after _La Gloriosa_  and what does his resolution look like?  When you start to answer those  two questions then ask yourself follow up questions to help flesh it  out.
> 
> Who set you on the path to _La Gloriosa_?  Who opposed you?  Who  helped you?  What is at stake if you fail?  Questions like that will not  always give you something worthwhile, but it'll help you build  something compelling and give Quickleaf plenty to work with to involve  you in the story.



Alas, _I've only scratched the surface_ of such possibilities so far. I still need to address issues of "what does his resolution look like" and "Who opposed you? Who helped you?" It does feel as though I've been working hard on building this character; but it also seems that I've been mostly wasting that effort in overthinking the minutiae. (Eh: I should better heed the common advice to "work smarter, not harder")


----------



## tuxgeo

And three days later I actually get back to this. Apologies for the delay.  Somehow I ended up spending three days doing outside work in this glorious spring weather. (Out of shape, sweating heavily, and collapsing in a chair from the effort.) 


Quickleaf said:


> < snip >Well...you're reading like an engineer, looking for limitations rather than for possibilities.  No offense to engineers, my best and most brilliant friend is one.



Yeah, the S.T.E.M. disciplines train the mind to think in certain ways. Mathematician here, I'm starting to wonder whether I'm mentally suited to the kind of thing needed for this campaign.


> So, yeah Van Djik ordered the slaves below at gunpoint. What exactly was Beck's role in that (if your PC = Beck)? What exactly was your PC's role in that (if your PC is different than Beck)? That's 100% up to you to decide. Maybe you dissented? Maybe you cast a charm spell?
> 
> Instead of looking for all these limits – most of which seem self-imposed rather than anything I'd actually be enforcing – I'd ask: What sort of character do I *want* to play? And how would that sort of character respond in such a situation with the slaves and Van Djik? . . .




I'll be thinking about this potential PC's actions aboard the Coral Curse when faced with the no-win situation of the attack by the Acheron when the Curse needed to maneuver and couldn't without oarsmen, but half of the old oarsmen were dead. _(Schooners got rowing galleys? "Clams got legs!")*_

Also to come: _more limitations!_ -- This PC would achieve resolution of his desire for redemtion if the party finds the wreck of La Gloriosa and gains its legendary treasures; but he would also achieve resolution if he could find proof that La Gloriosa had run aground at high tide while still on fire, and the crew jettisoned all the treasure and took to the life boats, returning at low tide (after La Gloriosa had burnt up entirely?) to retrieve the treasure and bury it above the high-water line for later removal as opportunities allowed. 
He would have resolution if she sank and the party found the wreck, or if she didn't sink and he could prove that, or if the party could retrieve treasure that was definitely on La Gloriosa (even if the fate of the ship remains a mystery). Nearly any way the legend of La Gloriosa del Mar _changes_ or is concluded would give him at least partial redemtion of reputation. There are a lot of possibilities that would give resolution; and it almost seems that I should _limit_ myself to choosing one. 

That makes my head hurt. I believe I'll make more progress by deciding how he would have behaved aboard the Coral Curse. (Obey the Captain and end up cursed in his own way? Dissent but follow orders? He could do that and _still end up cursed_, if an angry bokor is as fallible as other people and can make bad decisions? Maybe my mind will be clearer in the morning.)

* Disregard _Irish Bull_ digression: 
The Coral Curse has banks of oars because she had begun her service as a barquentine, but later got reduced in rank to a mere schooner during the downsizing of the navy when peace broke out.


----------



## tuxgeo

. . . and another three days go by. . . .

_Mea culpa_. The delays in my forming an acceptable character are nobody's fault but my own. 
For that, I wish to extend my sincere apologies to one and all: I'm sorry for having taken up so much space in-thread, and for having taken up as much of the mental resources of others as I have (in the form of offered encouragement and suggestions and advice), and for any inadvertent slights or insults that may have crept into my (too extensive and drawn-out) posts here. 

My previous post is the latest example of this: I said I'd have to _think_ about what my character would have done with regard to Van Djik's decision to force the rescued slaves into the galley to row. That's the same awkward approach I used before: trying to deduce the nature of the character, bottom-up, from the setting, instead of top-down from the character concept. 
It is now well beyond the point where I should already have recognized that I don't actually have a clear, vivid, overall concept or image or plot imagined for this would-be character.
In fact, if I had had such a well-formed idea for a character, I wouldn't have had to _think_ about it: I would have been able to tell within mere minutes what the guy would have done then.

For those reasons and others, I must withdraw my candidacy for playing a character in this campaign. I do thank everybody for the help they offered to me; and I offer in return my own wishes for a successful and exciting (and dramatic!) adventure filled with monsters and treasure as you progess on your way to La Gloriosa del Mar. This is a very flavorful and imaginative and fantastical setting, and your characters are all vivid and compelling and you've all been more than generous with your time. As for me, I am going to need to spend more time doing personal projects IRL, and to that end pry myself away from the keyboard and screen more of the time. 

Best wishes to all. I doubt that I'll be keeping up with these threads in the future.
Another thing I didn't manage to do: Give the GM useful material to work with, as mentioned in the latest (yesterday's) "Table Titans" comic.

Here's hoping that any other potential applicants who have been holding back from asking to play here will now be more forthcoming now that I'm out of the way. . . .


----------



## Queenie

Sorry to see you go [MENTION=61026]tuxgeo[/MENTION]. If you decide to give another game a go, try not to overthink it too much  

Everyone else, we're back from traveling. Again. Not that I don't like California, but it's not been a good reason to have to go there (court for my stepdaughter).  We actually have to go back AGAIN in August and stay for a little while, [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], any chance you'll be in CA in early-mid August? We will likely be there until August 19/20 and mostly free after the 4th. 

I'll try to get a post up asap.


----------



## Shayuri

Hey, I thought I remembered the white buffalo skin being given to Nia a while back? Or is that still be kept by someone else?

I recall Nia thinking it would be useful in the confrontation with Yellow Jack.


----------



## Queenie

Do we know what we have to do to confront Yellow Jack?


----------



## Shayuri

I have some notion of the things that might lure him, or goad him. And we have some resources we can use. Nia's 'cookbook,' for example, and the buffalo skin.


----------



## Fenris

Is it worth heading to the ship and asking/talking to the spirit? I am not sure if Nia could do such a thing. But we may get some guidance on what may satisfy the spirit to have completed it's haunting? Maybe some proof even of Van's death? Not sure if this is a viable avenue but I figured I would pitch it.


----------



## Queenie

Yes, when 40% of us aren't out of our minds drunk lol


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Shayuri

The sense I got from some info from the GM way back when is that Yellow Jack, like a disease himself, is interested primarily in spreading.

The fact he hasn't left the ship makes Nia believe that he's bound there by whatever summoned him in the first place; this bokor most likely. Right now I/she thinks if the former captain dies, the summoning will probably 'complete' and return him from whence he came.

However, the captain can't really die. Or more accurately, the effort of killing him permanently probably exceeds the effort of dealing with Yellow Jack.


----------



## Quickleaf

If you could see my face right now, I have the "evil DM grin" going


----------



## Thateous

just going to double check, are u actually recruiting 1-2 more still?


----------



## Quickleaf

Thateous said:


> just going to double check, are u actually recruiting 1-2 more still?




Yes, we are.  The players have been in flux constantly, but currently we have a party of five. The max # of players for this game is 7. 

Pitch a concept, matey!


----------



## Quickleaf

The current party is...

 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Katerina del Corazon, the captain – CN Human (Spanish) / Sailor / Rogue (thief) 3, Fighter 1 
 [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] "Old Zef", the boatswain/carpenter/artillerist – N Dwarf (Dutch) / Guild Artisan+Sailor / Wizard (conjurer) 4 
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Nia Steeleyes, the sailing master – NG Human (Mixed African) / Sailor / Ranger 1, Druid (circle of land) 3 
 [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] Etienne Rougeau, the quartermaster? – LN Human (French American) / Soldier / Bard (swashbuckler) 4 
 [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] Blaise Arceneau, the gunner – CG Human (French) / Abolitionist / Paladin (vengeance) 4


----------



## Thateous

http://orokos.com/roll/521965: 6#4d6k3 *7* *16* *15* *16* *13* *11*

Will try and see what's needed for the ship and go from there.


----------



## Thateous

Could we reword crossbow expert feat to replace all instances of the word 'crossbow' with the word 'firearm'? Looking at making a French Musketeer.


----------



## Quickleaf

Thateous said:


> Could we reword crossbow expert feat to replace all instances of the word 'crossbow' with the word 'firearm'? Looking at making a French Musketeer.




Yep, no problem there.


----------



## Thateous

Ok so what I have so far. Just need to work on the backstory
Jacques Foret 
Level 4 French African V.Human 
Archery style Sailor with battlemaster
Feats 1:Firearm Expert 4:Gourmand 
Str: 13 dex: 16 con: 18 Wis: 15 int: 11 cha: 6
Fortunes: Pirate Hobby (Cooking), Code of Honor (Follows Orders), Armed to the teeth, Affliction (maimed throat)

No solid backstory at the moment, just ideas floating in my head.

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Quickleaf

Thateous said:


> Ok so what I have so far. Just need to work on the backstory
> Jacques Foret
> Level 4 French African V.Human
> Archery style Sailor with battlemaster
> Feats 1:Firearm Expert 4:Gourmand
> Str: 13 dex: 16 con: 18 Wis: 15 int: 11 cha: 6
> Fortunes: Pirate Hobby (Cooking), Code of Honor (Follows Orders), Armed to the teeth, Affliction (maimed throat)
> 
> No solid backstory at the moment, just ideas floating in my head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app




Good start on your cook/musketeer!

You might get some inspiration for your background – specifically why Jacques is interested in _La Gloriosa_ – by checking out these bonds (copy-pastad from OP):

[SBLOCK=Bonds]*1. Land Grant & Liberty: *A land grant to a plantation in the Spanish Colonies was written to your family, but was aboard La Gloriosa when she sunk. Currently that plantation is illegally governed by a cruel lord, and seeking out La Gloriosa is your only chance of claiming your family's due and liberating the subjugated slaves.
*2. Curse of Aztec Gold: *You have a cursed Aztec gold piece taken from one of the French bucaneers who raided Cartagena; a mambo told you the only way to rid yourself of the curse is to return the coin to the chest it was taken from - sunken with La Gloriosa.
*3. Vengeance or Justice: *As a denizen of Cartagena, you seek vengeance (justice?) on those bucaneers who returned after Baron Bernard Desjean de Pointis' raid to massacre, pillage, and rape. A traitor aboard La Gloriosa had a secret ledger with names of the bucaneers in French employ, a ledger now lost under the sea along with La Gloriosa.
*4. Sacred Relic:* A sacred relic of your people was aboard La Gloriosa when she went down. This might be a holy relic of the Church, a magic anvil of the dwarves, seeds for an elven tree of life, or plans for a gnomish chronometer.
*5. Loved One:* A close family member or beloved was aboard La Gloriosa, and nightmares have warned you they've been cursed to the Abyss. You seek out the sunken shipwreck to find a way to free your loved one.
*6. Secret Agent:* Secret documents were lost when La Gloriosa went down, documents proving the Spanish planned to betray one of their allies in the impending War of Spanish Succession. As a Kingsman/Queensman for a monarch, you seek out these documents to weaken the Spanish war effort and prevent a terrible betrayal.
*7. Life Debt:* Years ago Captain Javier Hernandez of La Gloriosa saved your life. Having found a water-damaged message in a bottle written in Spanish from a J.H. you are convinced Captain Hernandez is alive somewhere, so you seek out La Gloriosa to fulfill your life debt.
*8. Price of Freedom: *A bucaneer or French privateer taken captive by the Spaniards during the raid on Cartagena, your life was spared as you protected a governor's daughter from the depredations of unruly bucaneers. You were recently offered liberty in exchange for finding out what became of La Gloriosa.
*9. Arcane Rivalry:* You are a longtime magical rival of Baron Bernard Desjean de Pointis who led the French raid on Cartagena. Unbeknownst to many the Baron is a student of the arcane arts and you are confident a grimoire of great magic was secreted on La Gloriosa to keep it from the Baron's hands. Acquiring this grimoire would certainly help in taking the now fabulously wealthy and famous Baron down a notch.
*10. Gold, Glory, and Adventure: *You're a consummate treasure hunter - the more impossible the score, the greater the attraction. La Gloriosa represents ultimate glory and wealth to you, and even more than that the ultimate challenge. Win the prize, and your name will go down in history.
[/SBLOCK]

Obviously, those are just starting points. If once catches your eye, great! Use it! Or feel free to use the game background or your own knowledge of history / imagination to adapt and create your own.


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] - You'll also find that probably everyone here would be willing to mesh back stories with you, if you would like a tie- in that way. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Shayuri

Indeed!


----------



## Matthan

I'm on my phone this week so long posts are hard. [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] I'm excited to meet your cook!  

I know we are at the tavern. Does anyone have specific goals for this scene?


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION]

1) get more drunk.
2) any new rumors about anything of importance, mostly Wallace's progress.
3) recruit more crew (we mentioned having time to do this once we secure the ship, but we need crew to fix the ship so...).
4) get more drunk.
5) general piratey mayhem


----------



## Thateous

Thanks [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] I do plan on using your fame as a Captain to pull my character into the crew. Will read backstories and see if there is a sufficient place I can wiggle my character into. Going for the vengeance bond saying that his throat was maimed by one of the buccaneers and is trying to find them.

I imagine that wisdom would be the attribute that feeds cooking. Agree, disagree?


----------



## Quickleaf

Thateous said:


> Thanks [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] I do plan on using your fame as a Captain to pull my character into the crew. Will read backstories and see if there is a sufficient place I can wiggle my character into. Going for the vengeance bond saying that his throat was maimed by one of the buccaneers and is trying to find them.
> 
> I imagine that wisdom would be the attribute that feeds cooking. Agree, disagree?




Wisdom - intuitive cooking "by feel", Iron Chef style
Intelligence - textbook cooking, The French Gourmet style
Charisma - down-home feel-good cooking that's more about good times than fine flavors
Dexterity - frickin' Hibachi chef cooking
Strength - stirring a pot of gruel for cyclopses
Constitution - surviving Hell's Kitchen 



Yeah, Wisdom sounds right.


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Wisdom - intuitive cooking "by feel", Iron Chef style
> Intelligence - textbook cooking, The French Gourmet style
> Charisma - down-home feel-good cooking that's more about good times than fine flavors
> Dexterity - frickin' Hibachi chef cooking
> Strength - stirring a pot of gruel for cyclopses
> Constitution - surviving Hell's Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Wisdom sounds right.




Roflmao!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Thateous

Jacques Foret

progress is being made. Let me know if i missed anything... gave him the Military Rank fortune offset with Haunted. Having severe writers block for what should be a simple backstory. 

Just some notes:
Maimed defending his commander. Due to the loss of his voice he was deemed unfit for duty, however his commander, feeling indebted to him, essentially made it so he was put on extended leave with no return date.
Cooking background French, from culinary school, and West African, from his mother, cuisine.
How famous is the captain? Would I seek her out based on her fame? Has there been whispers that she sails for La Gloriosa?


----------



## Queenie

If you read her background, Katerina's father was -very- famous Pirate Captain, and she sort of started off with some of his fame rubbing off on her just by being his daughter.

That said, [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]'s played that she has her own fame, and that there are definitely whispers of her seeking La Gloriosa. There's been a few people searching her out for that reason (including their benefactor). She's got Notoriety, and she's Wanted and got her own Enemies. 

So while she isn't like, "Blackbeard" (who isn't Blackbeard yet in our game), she's got some reputation.


----------



## Thateous

Ok that's what I thought. I read the background. Very well done by the way. Just wasn't sure if she established a name for herself yet. Didn't see the fame number to correlate to the chart. I am ok seeking you out based on fame and pledging my loyalty to you. Since Jacques is so militaristic he would follow you to the bitter end, cause orders is orders O Captain my Captain.

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Queenie

Thateous said:


> Ok that's what I thought. I read the background. Very well done by the way. Just wasn't sure if she established a name for herself yet. Didn't see the fame number to correlate to the chart. I am ok seeking you out based on fame and pledging my loyalty to you. Since Jacques is so militaristic he would follow you to the bitter end, cause orders is orders O Captain my Captain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app




Thank you! I do love this character and so happy this game is still going.  

Katerina hasn't had a lot of chance to make her own name yet, not with a ship.  Her father was murdered and she was jailed. She had the baby in jail then was almost immediately broken out by Zef. Before that she sailed under her father who was Captain. She likely would have been next in command on his ship while he taught her how to be a Captain and run a crew.

I think a year has passed since the baby / breakout?  [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]?  She's spent that time figuring out how to break the curse, so she can get her daughter back, and for her that first stop is La Gloriosa. Of course, the 5,000,000 steps before that of getting the ship and crew have to happen first-first. 

I'd imagine she'd run some scams and raids somehow in between, they have had to get their money and information somehow. 

It looks like Kat is gaining a very loyal crew, I like it. I hope she doesn't fail you all. She is a Pirate after all


----------



## Thateous

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] Shall I go ahead and post my Character to the gallery? Going to change his alignment to Lawful Neutral and his age to a bit younger.

Backstory: As far back as Jacques could remember he'd been a natural with a musket. Some might argue that he was a bit unnatural, but he just dismissed those whispers as jealousy. Although wielding a musket was second nature to him from the beginning, his true passion was in the kitchen. "A man's place was not in the kitchen," his father would argue, until he tried the food. Even though his father acknowledged his skills in the kitchen he never stopped pleasure Jacques to follow in his footsteps and become a soldier. Jacques refused, electing instead to attend a famous cooking school that sent him away from home for six months. He graduated with honors and was offered a position as sous chef at world famous restaurant in Paris, however after graduation he received a letter from his mother stating his father had died fighting pirates. 

Jacques rushed home to comfort his mother to which he declared he would do as his father wished and become a soldier. His mother was furious, but she knew her son and the look in his eye's showed his determination to do right by his father. She kissed him on the cheek and hoped to see her son come home alive instead of in a box like her husband.

Off he went to training where he quickly garnered the respect of his peers for his marksmanship skills. Due to his education he was moved into the officers corps where he reached the rank of Lieutenant serving under Philippe Pétain until they were ambushed at sea by an unmarked ship. The unit was being transported to Northern Africa when a battle ensued. In the conflict Jacques saved his commander from an incoming volley by throwing himself in the line of fire. Though he was successful in saving the commander he suffered grievous wounds. One of the wounds tore a hole in his throat severely weakening his voice to barely a whisper. 

Philippe was supposed to relieve Jacques of his duties. The extent of his wound would making commanding troops impossible but, feeling indebted to Jacques for saving his life, he instead sent him on a mission. Although to  find Secret documents that were lost when La Gloriosa went down. The belief was that these documents prove the Spanish plan to betray one of their allies in the impending War of Spanish Succession.

Jacques accepted the mission, and before he left went to see his mother one last time. The visit was very bitter-sweet with neither of them saying much, mostly just enjoying each others company. When he left she cried and so did he. He made his way to Florida and from there hopped all over the Caribbean before finding himself in the capital of the Bahamas continuing his search for a ship in search of the La Gloriosa. Whispers of beautiful woman, the daughter of a famous pirate, looking to shore up a crew peeked his interest and set him in search of her.


----------



## Queenie

Good background! And it will be perfect timing, as Kat has her eye on the 12 French Buccaneers who want a "culinary inclined" ship to sail on


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] Great backstory  Yeah, go ahead and post your sheet for Jacques. I'll want to review it of course, but your bond works well, you've left me a couple dangling plot threads (i.e. the unmarked ship that ambushed them & the character of Philippe Pétain), and he brings some nice multi-dimensionality to the "chef" archetype.

The way you describe Jacques, it sounds like he's on a secret mission for the French Navy growing concerned that their Spanish allies plan to betray them? Nassau - a pirate-governed port - must be quite dangerous for Jacques!


----------



## Thateous

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] Great backstory  Yeah, go ahead and post your sheet for Jacques. I'll want to review it of course, but your bond works well, you've left me a couple dangling plot threads (i.e. the unmarked ship that ambushed them & the character of Philippe Pétain), and he brings some nice multi-dimensionality to the "chef" archetype.
> 
> The way you describe Jacques, it sounds like he's on a secret mission for the French Navy growing concerned that their Spanish allies plan to betray them? Nassau - a pirate-governed port - must be quite dangerous for Jacques!



Yep. Good thing nobody asks too many questions about the chef!  But let's be real, it's dangerous for anyone to be in Nassu alone. Pirate or not.


----------



## Queenie

Nia, Zef and Kat are all in the tavern too, so good timing 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Thateous

Whenever I have your blessing i shall insert myself into the story. I've already found a way into the scene.


----------



## Queenie

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] Is Smyth still there or did he go off to sing? 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] Is Smyth still there or did he go off to sing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using EN World




Aye good ol' Smyth is there.


----------



## Matthan

Blast it [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]!  Beautiful and dangerous?  You knew Blaise had a type, didn't you?


----------



## Queenie

Quickleaf said:


> Aye good ol' Smyth is there.




I'm not sure if you missed my last post then, from the 10th. Perhaps it's drunken Kat that needs interpreting: 



Queenie said:


> "Fulkey, Fulkey, Fulkey, Amigo, where have you been? I've misshed you," Kat said with a sly smile, raising her glass to the pirate sitting beside her. "Shi, shi, I have. Though truth be told, I have been quite busy myshelf. Plansh finally coming together and all that..."
> 
> She took some large gulps of rum, feeling ecstatic as the sweetness burned down her throat. "Si, I have misshed this," she sighed. It wasn't clear if she was referring to Smyth or the rum.
> 
> Suddenly the Captain laughed at the pirate next to her. "You know every time we play cardsh I beat you Fulkey, are you looking for a beating? I know just how much you enjoy losing to me..."
> 
> Another hearty laugh escaped her before she playfully pouted, "Though Ulsta already forbade the knivesh, and I did promisa I would be a good girl."
> 
> "Otherwish I am quite contented to watch you use that tongue of yours to make those Singing Pirates stop their shong. Though 'tis just a ploy to get ush to buy your drinksh, it might be worth the entertainment."
> 
> 1: Where have you been / what have you been up to?
> 2: I *will* play you in cards if you'd like (Kat does have proficiency)
> 3: Yes, I will buy your drinks to be entertained by you attempting to stop "The Singing Pirates"
> 3a: Are there actually Singing Pirates? lol
> 
> I can make a new post if this one doesn't work for you. I'm itchy to play, allllll my games are slow right now!


----------



## Thateous

My games are also slowing down, sad panda...


----------



## Matthan

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]: I would like to register my official peer pressure to make drunk Katarina join the singing contest!

Give the fans what they want!


----------



## Matthan

One: Baguettes make the best introduction. 

Two: [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION], I'm not sure if you saw Blaise's response to the spy or not. It posted shortly before you posted the tavern scene.


----------



## Queenie

Matthan said:


> [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]: I would like to register my official peer pressure to make drunk Katarina join the singing contest!
> 
> Give the fans what they want!




Only if Blasie and Etienne give mass!  


...with the way I've been rolling lately, either Kat will end up violently attacked by a sea creature to shut her up or a god will come down from his perch and steal her away. For realz.


----------



## Matthan

Queenie said:


> Only if Blasie and Etienne give mass!




The night is still young and we have the frocks!


----------



## Shayuri

Just so folks know, I have been quiet, but present. Nia's keeping an eye on Zef and Kat at the moment, making sure things don't get out of hand.


----------



## Matthan

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] If Nia was really keeping an eye on Kat, she would be pushing Kat to sing.


----------



## Queenie

Shayuri said:


> Just so folks know, I have been quiet, but present. Nia's keeping an eye on Zef and Kat at the moment, making sure things don't get out of hand.



Good to know! Thought you were on vacation or something.

At least now you have delicious bread to snack on, and a person to recruit for our crew 

Sent from my SM-G935V using EN World mobile app


----------



## Queenie

Matthan said:


> [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] If Nia was really keeping an eye on Kat, she would be pushing Kat to sing.



Hahahhahaaaaa..... :I

Blaise could have done it but he abandoned them so... 

Sent from my SM-G935V using EN World mobile app


----------



## Shayuri

Nia has no interest in your mortal music.


----------



## Queenie

What, she doesn't want to pop an eardrum with a bunch of drunk pirates crooning? Rofl


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Shayuri

...maybe she'll have a drink after all. Just one!

B...baka! 

(^_^)


----------



## Thateous

Shayuri said:


> ...maybe she'll have a drink after all. Just one!
> 
> B...baka!
> 
> (^_^)



Roll a will save to resist tasty French baguettes.


----------



## Queenie




----------



## Thateous

I think that the appropriate response would have been something like,*" You have insulted my manhood, I challenge you to a duel."*


----------



## Shayuri

Hee hee

That would have been interesting.


----------



## Queenie

Lol

EXCELLENT posting, [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION]!!! Love it. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Quickleaf

Thateous said:


> I think that the appropriate response would have been something like,*" You have insulted my manhood, I challenge you to a duel."*




A duel of.... singing sword fighting!

[video=youtube;6u8wBfDtZkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u8wBfDtZkE[/video]


----------



## Queenie

What is this, the Pirates of Penzance?!? Lol  


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Matthan

My apologies for delays on my end.  The last few days have been crazy getting ready for a trip.  My intention is to get a post up today.  I'll be away from my computer Tuesday through Saturday this week.  I'm hopeful that I'll be able to get some internet through my phone in the mountains to keep up, but don't hesitate to NPC me if needed.


----------



## Queenie

Jacques is just not giving up any info, now is he? Lol


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Thateous

I'm just a cook... like Steven Seagal in that one movie...


----------



## Queenie

Uh huh. Well, he must have had SOME overcooked roast to get THAT injury lol.

I will leave it to Jacques to beg onto the crew then. 

And I can guarantee Kat is going to be in a way less charitable mood in the morning lol


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Thateous

Oh that. Well i can answer that question easy. Didn't seem like the topic of discussion for a joyful evening in the tavern

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Queenie

lol I'm only teasing you. Just trying to make silly conversation while we wait for Quickleaf. 

You're doing great, and letting Kat be her normally flirty self 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Queenie

Sorry for the absence guys. I had surgery last week and the time leading up to it and the recovery has been really rough. I've barely been online and Fenris has been having to really take care of me. He's off now picking up more meds that will hopefully help and we can get back to things soon. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Sorry for the absence guys. I had surgery last week and the time leading up to it and the recovery has been really rough. I've barely been online and Fenris has been having to really take care of me. He's off now picking up more meds that will hopefully help and we can get back to things soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app




Surgery? Oh no, I hope you're recovering ok. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## peterka99

I will be on vacations july 20th to august 2nd with low access to internet.


----------



## Shayuri

Hm. Had a bit of a lull.

I'm sure I can find something for Nia to do or say here...


----------



## Queenie

Hey. I'm not dead just having some medical issues that were keeping me mostly off the internet. But I am here and can probably post and push things along a little bit, if everyone else is around.


----------



## Matthan

I'm still around, but I'm the last person to post in my scene. Not sure what I can do.


----------



## Thateous

i'm here


----------



## Queenie

Matthan said:


> I'm still around, but I'm the last person to post in my scene. Not sure what I can do.




Yes, that definitely needs a response from [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION]. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## EarlyBird

Hello all!

 I am posting to see if recruitment is still going on. I am interested by what I have read so far (although there is still a lot more posts to go through), and was wondering if I could make a character that combined the cook and surgeon (and therapist) duties aboard ship. These seem to be two that are currently unfilled and would make for some excellent role playing. 

Please let me know.


----------



## Shayuri

I think we have a gent who's recently joined who means to be a cook. Still, there's other jobs on board. Let us see how the GM feels.


----------



## EarlyBird

If the cook's position is filled I will gladly just be a surgeon only. My thought when I was posting was to be an herbalist and use the skill both to heal and spice up the gruel. 

Also I saw a quest to get pox medicine for the crew and that would help add another hook into having my character come aboard.

Still I don't wish to rock the boat so if there are any positions anyone thinks should be filled first I will gladly look into those as well.


----------



## EarlyBird

Hmm, don't know how that happened. Sorry for the double post - still learning here.


----------



## Matthan

Is there anything I can do to keep us moving forward?  If the scene with the Spaniards and the spy is detracting from the game, we can fast forward or retcon it somehow.


----------



## Queenie

I think you're waiting on [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] to post. I'm waiting for anyone who wants to role play to answer Kat. So.... I guess no one wants to do that. I was hoping to do some recruiting, and generally just wanted to have some fun role play but I guess people were not much interested? 

We can just go to bed and move on. I'll make my own post doing that if I don't hear from anyone in a couple of days. 

You're sorta stuck until the GM arrives to move you forward. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Matthan

I think my concern is that Quickleaf may not have been interested in the narrative path that Etienne and Blaise were going down. I always want everyone to be enjoying the game and that includes the DM.  So, I just wanted to throw out there that I'm up for whatever keeps the game moving forward. I just don't want to be the cause of the game dying.


----------



## Queenie

Splitting the party never really helps these things, especially with the slow responders we have in this game.

But I am certain Quickleaf can make -anything- interesting. I'm guessing he's just busy or didn't catch the game updated. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Matthan

I know and I wouldn't have done that without the deadline of the execution in the morning. That's why I'm offering to retcon it or fast forward it. I just don't want to kill the game. If my choice to run down that hook disrupted the game, I would like to work to rectify it. 

I recognize this all sounds melodramatic, but the game has been stalled for weeks at this point, I believe. Most games that I've been in that are stagnant for this long just die. I would hate for this one to die.


----------



## Shayuri

It's in a rough patch. Been in one for awhile. We've been...mired.

I mean, I was thinking about it today. The game's a game of pirates, but we've been stuck trying to get the ship. For...well...as long as it's been running. We're not pirates. We're proto-pirates. And it was cool at first, but it seems like every time we start making concrete progress on getting to the part where we get the ship back, there's another wrinkle. Often times (but not always) it's related to adding another player. Then, to make that new character relevant, there's something new added.

This is not in any way meant to suggest I regret adding new players. We absolutely want folks to join. It's an observation though, that because recruiting has been a long drawn out process...and there seems to be a priority in making sure all the new players are part of the ship-getting (which makes sense on paper)...we're in danger of this becoming a game about people trying to become pirates, rather than a game about people who are pirates.

It's been nearly three years since the game started. Three.

We're literally no closer to getting the ship.

I feel like this has become a problem. It's a problem I desperately want to discuss, and find a solution to, before the last bit of my motivation to keep playing dwindles and dies. I won't lie...it's close. Right now I'm looking at the scene and Nia's there, and I just...don't know what to make her say. I don't remember who she is anymore. I barely remember what we're doing now.

Can we get this worked out? 

Addenda - And by 'worked out' I don't necessarily mean 'edited past.' I'm okay with playing this out...but I feel like we should have a plan. An OOC plan for what we're going to do, to guide our steps and give us, and Quickleaf, a blueprint for how to keep it moving. I love mysteries and surprises and twists, but I think we're past that point now. We need progress.


----------



## Quickleaf

Let me think on it some. I think you have some good points [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] I've just been really busy and these treatments have been taking a lot out of me the last couple weeks so I've fallen behind in the game a little bit. But that happens for all of us and I'll pick it up again soon hopefully tonight.

EDIT: apologies for voice dictation on iPhone 

And [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] no need to worry, I'm down with your side quest to talk to the Spanish navy men. Just "real life" getting in the way.


----------



## Shayuri

No worries man. The game is worth sticking with. Odd thing...i can get on the site with my phone but not my browser

Hmm...okay, seems like the URL changed or something. When I changed the bookmark to go to Gaming Action instead of the generic Forums, it worked ok.


----------



## Queenie

So. We've been unbelievably insane. I still have some ongoing medical issues. We are currently in CA and have been since Aug 1st, it's tough not being at home in your own bed. We had a contested court date to gain custody of my step-daughter, which we won, but we've had to stay here and work on details while she "says goodbye" to her mother. Things like unenrolling her from school and transferring records, contacting doctors, etc. We had to go back to court a second time. It was my daughter's 13th birthday, which we celebrated at Disneyland (yay!). I had to see the doctor while we're here. My daughter got bit by a spider, and had and is continuing to have a terrible allergic reaction. Fenris' parents took us on a relaxing vacation in the mountains for a few days but it's just contributed to the overall insaneness. 

So, we've been busy. The good news is we finally have a date to head home, next Monday. Give us a couple days and we should be back online as normal. 

I seriously apologize for any delays we've caused and contributed to. Our life is just never boring :l


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] No worries about the delays; me culpa as well. 

That's great you got to take her to Disneyland and enjoy some family time in the mountains. I'll keep your family in my thoughts. Safe travels back home.


----------



## Fenris

My apologies folks. It was a hard summer for lots of reasons that I won't burden you with. But like Gandalf I have passed through Fire and Death, and am returned. Fenris the White lol. Despite work picking up everything else has settled down and posted will return to normal. My thanks to you for your patience and again my apology.


----------



## Quickleaf

Fenris said:


> My apologies folks. It was a hard summer for lots of reasons that I won't burden you with. But like Gandalf I have passed through Fire and Death, and am returned. Fenris the White lol. Despite work picking up everything else has settled down and posted will return to normal. My thanks to you for your patience and again my apology.




Fenris! Glad you're back  It does sound like you went through the ringer. Are you healing up well?


----------



## Fenris

Quickleaf said:


> Fenris! Glad you're back  It does sound like you went through the ringer. Are you healing up well?




Yeah all healed up from the surgery. Thanks.


----------



## Thateous

Just fyi my character won't say much until we leave the tavern. Not trying to whisper sweet nothings into the drunken hot girl's ear all night.


----------



## Queenie

Thateous said:


> Just fyi my character won't say much until we leave the tavern. Not trying to whisper sweet nothings into the drunken hot girl's ear all night.




But she loves that...

...Until she doesn't  

Once Quickleaf feels better and is back, things will get rolling. No stress. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Thateous

Ha, I don't want to find out the 'until she doesnt' part.

Sent from my SM-G955U using EN World mobile app


----------



## Shayuri

That's when Nia wildshapes into a dire wolf, and she throws you to her.


----------



## Queenie

I love having a sidekick!


----------



## Thateous

Not sure if that means I am now forced to remain close to you or what, but as a chef I'm happy to play with fire.


----------



## peterka99

Matthan:  should we:

1) use violence on the half-ogre (unsportly)
2) un-drink him (time consuming, and maybe there are others around)
3) Convince him he should let us pass- We already tried deception and intimidation...  maybe sell indulgences ? Maybe he will not trust catholics that much... Or just ask it as a penance, as well as dozens of prayers ?


----------



## Matthan

peterka99 said:


> Matthan:  should we:
> 
> 1) use violence on the half-ogre (unsportly)
> 2) un-drink him (time consuming, and maybe there are others around)
> 3) Convince him he should let us pass- We already tried deception and intimidation...  maybe sell indulgences ? Maybe he will not trust catholics that much... Or just ask it as a penance, as well as dozens of prayers ?




Maxim 27: Never be afraid to be the first one to resort to violence.

I say we push the confession angle a bit more and be ready to knock him unconscious if he gives us trouble.  Drinking is a gamble.  I bet that guy can drink us under the table beside the fact that it would be a little odd to drink with priests.  Are indulgences still being sold at this point in history?  I know it was a big abuse of the Catholic church during the time of the Reformation, but I don't know if it persisted.  I think we can offer a prescription for penance while telling him that he's committed mortal sins and then use that to try to get access to the Spaniards.  

If it doesn't work, we mug him, tie him up, gag him, and steal his leg.  Then, we go talk to the Spaniards.  It's the pirate way!


----------



## Quickleaf

Matthan said:


> Maxim 27: Never be afraid to be the first one to resort to violence.
> 
> I say we push the confession angle a bit more and be ready to knock him unconscious if he gives us trouble.  Drinking is a gamble.  I bet that guy can drink us under the table beside the fact that it would be a little odd to drink with priests.  Are indulgences still being sold at this point in history?  I know it was a big abuse of the Catholic church during the time of the Reformation, but I don't know if it persisted.  I think we can offer a prescription for penance while telling him that he's committed mortal sins and then use that to try to get access to the Spaniards.
> 
> If it doesn't work, we mug him, tie him up, gag him, and steal his leg.  Then, we go talk to the Spaniards.  It's the pirate way!


----------



## Shayuri

First, lol at the meme. Well played. 

Second, sorry it took me SO LONG to reply, Queenie! My head's been out of this game for so long it took me FOREVER to work out what Nia would say. I think I get her again though, finally.


----------



## peterka99

Matthan, your speech looks like persuasion to me, since you follow-up on a quite established con with proper etiquette. And I think 1 attempt per skill per interaction is the maximum allowed.


Just my opinion...


----------



## Matthan

I'm actually trained in Persuasion so if QL wants to go that route, he can add my proficiency mod to the roll (+2 or 3). I didn't remember the one skill per encounter. I'm not worried. I'm perfectly okay with stealing this guy's leg.

*edit* We're level 4 so +2.


----------



## Queenie

Just convince him he needs to do his penance immediately so he doesn't burn in hell...  

Shay, it's okay! This game is slow as molasses anyway and it's likely mostly my fault lol


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Just convince him he needs to do his penance immediately so he doesn't burn in hell...
> 
> Shay, it's okay! This game is slow as molasses anyway and it's likely mostly my fault lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using EN World




Well, I'm at least 6x more at fault than you are, since the DM has the responsibility power equivalency of all players in the game. It's science. Culpability science. 

Like Tina Fey and sheet cake.


----------



## Matthan

There are times when I feel completely out of my depth when writing a post.  That was one of those times.  Fingers crossed something productive comes out of it.


----------



## DeJoker

So Quickleaf are you still in search of a player to fill a role(s)?  If yes, what do you (or the other players) feel would help augment the party the most?


----------



## Queenie

DeJoker said:


> So Quickleaf are you still in search of a player to fill a role(s)?  If yes, what do you (or the other players) feel would help augment the party the most?




I believe we have an opening for one more, though of course Quickleaf would have to confirm that.






Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Queenie

Queenie said:


> I believe we have an opening for one more, though of course Quickleaf would have to confirm that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app




Sorry, forgot part two.

We don't have a healer / doctor. In QL's games however, I don't feel like we NEED one, we'd make due and likely try to hire an NPC doctor for the ship.

So what I'm saying is, you do you  

We have a rogue/fighter, a wizard, a Druid, a fighter, a paladin and a ranger. We could always use more fighter and more magic. 

Just my $.02 of course. Magic and magical healing is probably the hardest thing to come by. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## tglassy

If you have room, I've always wanted to play a Storm Sorcerer on a ship...


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## DeJoker

Great thanks [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION], you can sign me up for ships Doctor (assuming there is still a slot) as that fit what I was considering on playing.

Where are the character creation rules located?  I am sure I could eventually find them but I am guessing one of you could point me to it much faster. 

Also how quickly do you need this character posted by I can have it done today if it is needed that fast. Otherwise a Cleric (Tempest) seems appropriate for the setting although if the group would rather see of Cleric (Life) I can do that as well.  Kind of depends on how focused of a healer you would like to have and the overall personality of the character you would all like to see.

Note I am really good at crafting characters to fit the bill and equally good at roleplaying whatever has been crafted so please do not be overly concerned about me playing my thing -- as what I want to play is what will help the group the most and that will help augment the group and story the most.  So any criterion for that will help me craft the best character for this game.


----------



## Matthan

You'll want to wait on [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] to let you know about the slot.  He's our DM.  The character creation stuff is all in the initial post of this thread.  Just scroll down until you see it.  It's hidden by spoiler blocks.  A lot of the info is also hosted in a group that QL made.  You can check that out here.

Depending on what QL says, there's lots of opportunities to bring you right into the action.  My character, Blaise, and Etienne are in the middle of a possible jail break for some Spanish soldiers.  You could make your character one of them or another guy in the prison that we haven't noticed yet.  Kat, Zef, and our newest member, Jacques, are currently in the middle of a drunken recruitment drive that might make the simplest introduction.  Nia has gone off on her own to investigate our rival, Captain Wallace and his crew, where she could find you possibly investigating for your own purposes.  

There's a lot of balls in play at the moment and this game is fantastic.  Just wait for QL to give you the go ahead.  We sometimes move a little slow posting wise, but we make up for it in awesome.


----------



## DeJoker

Thanks [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] sounds great -- I am going to assume on the side of speed and begin the creation process this way I will be ready to go fairly quickly if QL says its a go. I have an extra character waiting in the wings should a spot open up later on.

Is there anything I should be aware of in game that is not covered by the standard guidelines.  Such as what language do you all speak, I kind of liked the Spanish character but if you all do not speak Spanish that might be difficult that is unless I can easily pick up whatever language is most common to the current group.

Now this also seems kind of historical is this true or are the nationalities the only thing that was borrowed historically?


----------



## peterka99

Anything new ?


----------



## Queenie

peterka99 said:


> Anything new ?




I think [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] is going rough some stuff right now. He’ll be back eventually 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Shayuri

Thanks for the update, Queenie. I was getting worried.


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka99 said:


> Anything new ?






DeJoker said:


> Thanks [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] sounds great -- I am going to assume on the side of speed and begin the creation process this way I will be ready to go fairly quickly if QL says its a go. I have an extra character waiting in the wings should a spot open up later on.
> 
> Is there anything I should be aware of in game that is not covered by the standard guidelines.  Such as what language do you all speak, I kind of liked the Spanish character but if you all do not speak Spanish that might be difficult that is unless I can easily pick up whatever language is most common to the current group.
> 
> Now this also seems kind of historical is this true or are the nationalities the only thing that was borrowed historically?






Queenie said:


> I think [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] is going rough some stuff right now. He’ll be back eventually
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app






Shayuri said:


> Thanks for the update, Queenie. I was getting worried.






Matthan said:


> You'll want to wait on [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] to let you know about the slot.  He's our DM.  The character creation stuff is all in the initial post of this thread.  Just scroll down until you see it.  It's hidden by spoiler blocks.  A lot of the info is also hosted in a group that QL made.  You can check that out here.
> 
> Depending on what QL says, there's lots of opportunities to bring you right into the action.  My character, Blaise, and Etienne are in the middle of a possible jail break for some Spanish soldiers.  You could make your character one of them or another guy in the prison that we haven't noticed yet.  Kat, Zef, and our newest member, Jacques, are currently in the middle of a drunken recruitment drive that might make the simplest introduction.  Nia has gone off on her own to investigate our rival, Captain Wallace and his crew, where she could find you possibly investigating for your own purposes.
> 
> There's a lot of balls in play at the moment and this game is fantastic.  Just wait for QL to give you the go ahead.  We sometimes move a little slow posting wise, but we make up for it in awesome.




Mea culpa! So sorry for keeping everyone waiting. Thanks for answering on my behalf, Queenie  I've been dealing with some confounding health issues that consumed much of my energy. But I'll be back to posting this week.

And I'm going to be a pirate for Halloween (my girlfriend and I are going as Día de Muertos pirate & mermaid), so forgive me if I compulsively share photos. 

Thanks for your patience, maties.

Also [MENTION=6907519]DeJoker[/MENTION] yes, we have room for another. I do recommend reading a bit of our actual play to make sure the game style is a  good match  for  your own...and also the answer to your question about  nationalities *should* be in  the  original post. I'll answer any questions more in depth later in the week when my schedule opens up.


----------



## DeJoker

Great to hear you are okay and yeah I already glanced over the story stuff and have simply been hanging out until you returned. I had posted a few questions so unless you want me to consolidate them and repost them I will wait for your answers.  Some of those questions were on what type of doctor I should play so I held off on pursuing that to far as well.  Still I have the outline roughed in.


----------



## Queenie

*[5e] Spell &amp; Crossbones (recruiting 1-2)*







Here’s what I’m going as for Halloween... yes.. Fenris and I have got a baby boy Viking on the way!! 

Glad you are back and feeling better Quickleaf! 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Queenie

DeJoker said:


> Thanks [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] sounds great -- I am going to assume on the side of speed and begin the creation process this way I will be ready to go fairly quickly if QL says its a go. I have an extra character waiting in the wings should a spot open up later on.
> 
> Is there anything I should be aware of in game that is not covered by the standard guidelines.  Such as what language do you all speak, I kind of liked the Spanish character but if you all do not speak Spanish that might be difficult that is unless I can easily pick up whatever language is most common to the current group.
> 
> Now this also seems kind of historical is this true or are the nationalities the only thing that was borrowed historically?




I’m not sure of all your questions but I can answer this one. Captain Katerina is Spanish, and Ol Zef can also speak Spanish as well. I don’t think anyone else speaks it but that can be fun  Go with what you feel! Everyone speaks common / English. 

There’s historical characters and places and history but it’s also altered as, well, Magic. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## DeJoker

Thanks [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] -- still waiting on what the crew might think would be more helpful as a doctor Cleric (Tempest) or Cleric (Life) -- I like the Tempest idea a bit more but could just as easily go with Life -- but what is MOST important to me is what everyone feels would be the MOST helpful overall -- a somewhat battle oriented cleric or a mostly just healer oriented cleric


----------



## Shayuri

I say go with what's fun.

Life clerics aren't really that much better at healing than other clerics, in my view. They have a couple of advantages in that regard, but nothing that makes them hands-down choices.


----------



## Matthan

I would say pick the option that feels the most like a pirate to you.  Personally, I feel like tempest feels more pirate like, but I'm sure there's an interesting angle to go with a pirate life cleric.  Also, QL has a houserule to discourage heavy armor use in the game (Errol Flynn didn't swing around in plate armor).  If you have heavy armor proficiency and use medium or light armor, you get +1 bonus to AC.  Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## DeJoker

Thanks [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] are there any other House Rules I perhaps should be aware of -- or is there a list of these somewhere?


----------



## Matthan

I think most of the options are either on the first post or the group.  There's options for character creation.  It's been awhile since I made Blaise, but I think there is some kind of boon/complication system.  I also vaguely remember a houserule about lives, but I could be misremembering.  I think the group has most of it.


----------



## Matthan

Here's some links in the group:
House Rules

Fortunes

The fortunes are a great way to build your character.  Every positive needs a negative.  Mixed fortunes can be taken as is, I believe.  I don't recall if there's a cap on fortunes during character creation, but you don't want to many regardless.  Just enough to spice your character.

Check the full group for rules on firearms and other bits.

In play, QL doesn't like stacking checks.  For example, if Blaise asks to roll a perception check and fails, Kat can't ask if she can roll perception instead.  It's a bit more narrative driven.  If someone fails a check, the story reflects it instead of everyone trying to quickly mitigate it.  

The other thing you'll find (and one of the things that makes this game stand out) is that QL has a +/-5 system for DCs on skills.  I don't think he does it for every roll, but say you're trying to intimidate somebody.  QL will set the DC at 15 and then list off options for what happens if you roll 10 or less (complications) and what happens if you roll 20 or more (benefits).  It makes every roll exciting and can send the story careening off in unexpected directions.  

That's all that's coming to mind at the moment.  I'll post again if I think of more.


----------



## Queenie

I believe we’re only supposed to have three each of the positive / negative fortunes. And like Matthan said, each good one has to have a bad one.

I definitely recommend Magic Trinkets, and letting the GM choose them for you. He’s come up with awesome personalized magic items for everyone! 

Spend a bunch of time reading the group. There’s a ton of info there and it will help guide you in creation of your character. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## DeJoker

Okay -- @_*Queenie*_ what do you mean by "Read the Group" are you meaning the "Full Group" link that *Matthan* provided or are you meaning something different?


----------



## Queenie

DeJoker said:


> Okay -- @_*Queenie*_ what do you mean by "Read the Group" are you meaning the "Full Group" link that *Matthan* provided or are you meaning something different?




Yes, that.

As we were creating characters, Quickleaf was making us fantastic resources but it was difficult to find what we needed in the first, huge post. So he created a group. A lot of that information is found in the first post I think of the game thread but also scattered in the first page of the OOG thread. Reading it in the group makes it a lot easier to read and access. 

So sign up for the group, if you haven’t already, and do some light reading 

And of course, feel free to keep asking questions here. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Matthan

I forgot the Bond!  It's on the first post.  Your character needs a reason to be pursuing _La Gloriosa_.  There's ten options and they're pretty broad and flexible.  If you can think of an option that it doesn't cover, just run it past QL.  He's pretty open to things like that.


----------



## Queenie

I’m sure most of us wouldn’t mind helping weave you into backstories as well, when you get there. 


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## DeJoker

Thanks looking forward to getting into the mix.


----------



## DeJoker

Hey just to make sure I am not missing anyone (or grab someone who is not) the active crew consists of the following players : [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] , [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] , [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] , [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] is that correct.  If there are more or these are not correct can someone just post the list of the active players.  By the way love the intertwining backgrounds


----------



## Thateous

I'm the newest member, not including you.


----------



## Matthan

There's also [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] playing Old Zef the surly and often drunk dwarf.  [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] is playing Jacques (I believe that's right) the rather remarkable chef.  I believe he was most recently seen wooing our captain with pastries.  I think that's everyone that was active.


----------



## DeJoker

Thanks


----------



## DeJoker

Hey [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] neither [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] nor *Ole Zef* the sodden dwarf appear within the rogues gallery his that character posted somewhere else ??


----------



## DeJoker

Also let me make sure I have this correct 

 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] - Katarina's native language is Spanish
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - Nia's native language is Jamaican?
 [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] - Etienne's native language is French
 [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] - Blaise's native language is French
 [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] - Jacques' native language is French
 [MENTION=64406]Fen[/MENTION]irs - Ole Zef's native language is ?????


----------



## Quickleaf

DeJoker said:


> Also let me make sure I have this correct
> 
> [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] - Katarina's native language is Spanish
> [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - Nia's native language is Jamaican?
> [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] - Etienne's native language is French
> [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] - Blaise's native language is French
> [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] - Jacques' native language is French
> [MENTION=64406]Fen[/MENTION]irs - Ole Zef's native language is ?????




Everyone starts knowing English, which is the "Common" tongue for our campaign, which is based in Nassau, a British settlement (now a pirate port, but English-speaking roots remain). 

When a historical issue – e.g. gender relations or language – would interfere with playability, I always go in favor of playability. Don't worry about being absolutely historically accurate; most of the PCs use historical events/figures/motifs as touchstones for their backstories, and then a whole lot of creativity, imagination, and improve from there.


----------



## DeJoker

No you misunderstand the reason for that question -- people tend to speak with an accent associated with their native tongue -- I am just trying to mentally hear those words they are speaking with their applicable accent in mind -- it also helps me affirm their base nationality in a few cases -- its a more for me to enhance my following along with the story than any sort of historical accuracy

Oh and [MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] did you get my PM ??


----------



## Queenie

DeJoker said:


> Also let me make sure I have this correct
> 
> [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] - Katarina's native language is Spanish
> [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - Nia's native language is Jamaican?
> [MENTION=6787234]peterka99[/MENTION] - Etienne's native language is French
> [MENTION=20005]Matthan[/MENTION] - Blaise's native language is French
> [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION] - Jacques' native language is French
> [MENTION=64406]Fen[/MENTION]irs - Ole Zef's native language is ?????




Si, Senor. But Kat also speaks French and Thieves Cant as well as English.  

 [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]  Zef's native language is Dutch. But he can speak lots of languages.

I think as long as you also speak English, you'd be fine with any language.


----------



## DeJoker

Ah great -- yes I know she speaks additional languages -- what I was looking for was just a understanding of the native languages of the various characters.

As for Thieves Cant -- it is not really a language unto itself -- but a means to convey information within a language without others catching understanding it is even going on.  For instance you can use Thieves Cant while speaking in Spanish or speaking in French or speaking in Dutch and while someone might know Thieves Cant if they do not understand the basic language they are going to be hard pressed to understand what you are saying using Thieves Cant as it is meant to deliver a message within a message.  Note I only say this because some gamers I have met either forgot this or did not know it to begin with considering you gaming prowess I am going to guess you already knew but again just in case. I did not think it would hurt to reiterate it.  That and just in case you all are playing this differently within this game -- and it was going to be something I needed to know 

Oh and is Ole Zef character information located anywhere ??


----------



## Fenris

DeJoker said:


> Oh and is Ole Zef character information located anywhere ??




Why, in my head of course!

Actually Quickleaf (almost shortened that to Quickie and decided not to  ) has asked for that info several times. Somehow I have forgotten to post him in the RG. I will fix that now.


----------



## DeJoker

Thanks that will be appreciated


----------



## tglassy

Matthan said:


> I would say pick the option that feels the most like a pirate to you.  Personally, I feel like tempest feels more pirate like, but I'm sure there's an interesting angle to go with a pirate life cleric.  Also, QL has a houserule to discourage heavy armor use in the game (Errol Flynn didn't swing around in plate armor).  If you have heavy armor proficiency and use medium or light armor, you get +1 bonus to AC.  Just something to keep in mind.




Sorry, been lurking on here for a while. Just jumped in because my new boss’ name is Errol Flynn. Spelled the same way. He’s. 70 something year old CPA. It shocked me to see his name pop up here!


Sent from my iPad using EN World mobile app


----------



## Quickleaf

Happy Halloween, maties!  Swashbuckle responsibly!


----------



## DeJoker

Hey Quickleaf just letting you know I am still here -- and still awaiting your yeah or nay on those things I presented to you.


----------



## Matthan

Guys, I can't tell you how big of a smile showed up on my face when I saw the email that the in game thread updated.  Woohoo!


----------



## DeJoker

Hey @_*Quickleaf*_ just dropping a line to let you know I am still here -- following the story as well and looking forward to join in whenever is convenient


----------



## Quickleaf

DeJoker said:


> Hey @_*Quickleaf*_ just dropping a line to let you know I am still here -- following the story as well and looking forward to join in whenever is convenient




Do you have a character sheet you could share? I just remember getting a barrage of house rules ideas from you, but nothing about your _character._


----------



## DeJoker

Well I was waiting to finalize the character itself based on your decision -- I think I even said "but if you want I can build it off just the Cleric(Tempest)" but you never responded one way or the other so I thought I would just hold on until you were perhaps ready to move forward with things.  Did not want to overload you, nor was I overly keen on going blindly down one path or the other and creating a full concept based on an idea to then convert it to another should you approve/disapprove the elements I put forth -- but if you need to see some character concept -- just let me know which one you want to see built -- the one based on the information I supplied you (because you might be willing to accept some of it) or the one based off just a straight Cleric (Tempest) because your not sure you are willing to accept any of it.


----------



## Matthan

Not to rock the boat, but does this game have any chance of continuing?  It would be a shame for our pirates to never actually hit the sea.


----------



## peterka99

Etienne's doctor asked him to breathe sea breeze, not foul jail air anymore


----------



## Matthan

I think it's been more than two full months since the game thread updated.  I'm still here if the game ever does pick back up, but I wanted to say thank you to everyone for the great game.  It was awesome to play with you all.


----------



## Shayuri

Agreed!


----------



## Quickleaf

Sorry to keep you all waiting! The delay is on my end; just juggling a lot of things with health, grad school, and work...a bit worn down and my creative muse has been erratic. I'll return to the game as soon as I'm able.


----------



## peterka9

Do you intend to resume the game ?


----------



## Matthan

I don't think it's coming back. I had assumed it was dead. That happens in pbp a lot. It was a good and fun game while it lasted and that is sometimes the best you can hope for.


----------



## Queenie

I had a lot of fun with this game, I can’t believe it’s been three years!


----------



## peterka9

Yes. My first play-per-post. I ran as much as 10 such a game at the same time 3 months ago. Reduced to 5 now. Still running Etienne Rougeau, now level 7...


----------



## Queenie

10 games?? Even 5 is a lot!

That’s very cool about Etienne. What kind of game are you playing him in?


----------



## peterka9

I play a game in the world of Chalion, based on Lois Bujold novel 









						The Curse of Chalion - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Like the main protagonist, Etienne sees auras and need to die 3x to remove the Curse. He died once already.


----------



## peterka9

I also run online Curse of Stradh, Return to Elementary Evil Temple 
and a French game called Malefices ( modern, in 1900). The fifth is a GURPS homemade world SciFi game. 2 as DM, 3 as player.


----------



## SirMoogle

Is this game active again? I swear the title changed from earlier today...


----------



## Queenie

peterka9 said:


> I also run online Curse of Stradh, Return to Elementary Evil Temple
> and a French game called Malefices ( modern, in 1900). The fifth is a GURPS homemade world SciFi game. 2 as DM, 3 as player.



That’s a nice mix of games you have there. I’ve been poking around to see if something interests me, I’ve been itching to play again.


----------



## Queenie

SirMoogle said:


> Is this game active again? I swear the title changed from earlier today...



Not that I know of. Is Quickleaf still around?


----------



## peterka9

I played a 1879 Demo with a guy from Georgia 2 months ago.
Otherwise, all my games are in french.
Of course, you can play on discord/skype etc. The 1879 game guy may want a new player!
Do you know this game ? From the original editors of Shadowrun.

regards,

Michel


----------



## Quickleaf

Queenie said:


> Not that I know of. Is Quickleaf still around?



I am still around! Sorry for the long silence. Good to see you on here Queenie!  

I haven't been running any PbP games. No time! I'm in the midst of studying for my first Architecture Record Exam.  Just submitted to the DM Challenge for D&D Celebration too.

Glad to see some of the old crew still active!


----------



## peterka9

As you can see, Wizards now released an UA article that is a little like the Metaclass project we had- a swashbuckler and a ship mage available for more than a class... 6 years later!


----------



## Quickleaf

peterka9 said:


> As you can see, Wizards now released an UA article that is a little like the Metaclass project we had- a swashbuckler and a ship mage available for more than a class... 6 years later!



Yes! I remember that! Must be a case of asynchronous design. So cool to hear you're still playing Etienne!


----------



## peterka9

Modified as a spell-less ranger. The DM didn't want magic.


----------

